#ubuntu-ops 2007-03-12
<SportChick> Seveas: you around still?
<Seveas> SportChick, yes
<elkbuntu> SportChick, still around? please see PM :)
<SportChick> elkbuntu: please respond :)
<elkbuntu> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> Vorian, no. ubugtu only joins devel channels now
<Vorian> Ok Seveas :)
<Vorian> I thought you would be sleeping.
<PriceChild> * PriceChild sets ban on vexati0n!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic
<PriceChild> I set that right didn't I?
* PriceChild decides he did after double checking ban list
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-bots, Where|here said: ubotu: What is X?
<PriceChild> !bot > Where|here
<ubotu> In ubotu, Where|here said: life is like a bowl of cherries
<ubotu> In ubotu, Where|here said: kynaptic is an APT frontend used in older versions of Kubuntu. Adept is now used instead.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Woo... my forward I attempted earlier worked :)
<Hobbsee> yay!
<PriceChild> only one person d/c from a DCC... madness... although it was an odd DCC...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
<SportChick> gj PriceChild
<PriceChild> SportChick, ?
<SportChick> 20:56:28 <+PriceChild> Woo... my forward I attempted earlier worked :)
<PriceChild> ah hehe thanks :)
* Hobbsee huggles SportChick!
<SportChick> Hobbsee!!
<PriceChild> I've had to undo the amazingly well crafter forward now though as he fixed it :(
<Hobbsee> :D
* SportChick hugs Hobbsee 
<SportChick> PriceChild: hehe
* mneptok 's orbit contunues to decay
<mneptok> "continues," too.
<Hobbsee> hi mneptok - seen planet?
* mneptok looks
<mneptok> Hobbsee: Stephan Hermann?
<Hobbsee> mneptok: yeah.  and the guy who apologised on behalf of him
<mneptok> hehehe
<Hobbsee> mneptok: what do you think my response should be to it?
<mneptok> Hobbsee: do you feel stalked^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^Hloved?
<Hobbsee> mneptok: heh.  actually, i feel more stalked by my creepy boss!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> heya Madpilot
<mneptok> while we're on the subject, could you open the living room curtains just a *wee* bit more? i can't see the sofa.
<Madpilot> evening Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> mneptok: hah.
* Hobbsee isnt on a sofa
<mneptok> yet.
<Hobbsee> heh
<mneptok> dunh dunh DUUUUUUUNH!
<mneptok> "I for one, don't understand why more FOXY HOT LADIES with SUPER BIG BOOBIES and HIGH TOLERANCE FOR POOR SOCIAL SKILLS aren't involved in FLOSS projects."
<mneptok> gee, what a mystery.
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> you know, mneptok, i hate to think about what would happen if you blogged on planet
<mneptok> http://www.centerce.org/BIBL266/FourHorsemen.JPG
<mneptok> *shrug*
<Madpilot> mneptok, just read planet.u.c, figured out where your 'high tolerance for poor social skills' comment came from... gah...
<Madpilot> Hobbsee, if you ever meet Mr. Hermann and employ the Pointy Stick of Doooom on him, please post photos of the event for the rest of us. ;)
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: heh
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, pray tell, can you remember if there'd been a female on planet.u.c prior to me?
<Madpilot> elkbuntu, yeah, there's the Chinese woman - can't remember her name right now, she doesn't post very often.
<mneptok> Hobbsee: sorry, i'm dumping you for Mirjam. she has graphs.
<PriceChild> elkbuntu, You're on p.u.c? :P
* PriceChild ducks
<mneptok> Madpilot: Amy Jiang
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, amy jiang joined after i did
<Madpilot> elkbuntu, did she? You might have been the first, then.
<elkbuntu> <1mth after
<Hobbsee> mneptok: heh.  good luck with that
<elkbuntu> when i joined there were 0 women
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: was likely the earliest, yes
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, yet he finally notices females on the planet now with you an mirjam
<mneptok> Mirjam, i see the hidden messages in your bar graphs professing your undying love for me.
<Madpilot> Hobbsee, want me to redo your planet hackergotchi to just be your head, no background, like most of the other p.u.c hackergotchis?
<mneptok> I SEE THEM!
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: yes, seems so
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: imbrandon did a shocking attempt - it doesn actually work too well, as my hair is down most of the time.
<Hobbsee> so getting rid of my hair ends up getting rid of most of my face :P
<Madpilot> you wind up looking scalped?
<elkbuntu> i still recognised you from it!
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: yep :P
<mneptok> elkbuntu: you give off that "if you look at me like that, i'll grind your organs into a nutritious paste" vibe.
<PriceChild> If I cut mine off "properly" it makes me look fat with a HUGE double chin...
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: yeah, amazing that.  mind you, there werent many for you to pick from of who it could ahve been :P
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, imbrandon's attempt made her all nose and mouth :
<Madpilot> Hobbsee, head+neck 'gotchi should keep most of your hair visible - cut you off at the neckline of your shirt, basically.
* Hobbsee shrugs
<Madpilot> something closer to Jono's pic
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: i dont mind.  you're free to, if you want, but i do like that pic too :P
<mneptok> Madpilot: with beard?
<Madpilot> mneptok, probably  not. Sorry.
<mneptok> pffft.
<mneptok> Hobbsee: FYI, if i *was* on p.u.c, my blog post would be, "Dear Sarah Hobbes, I know where babies come from. HEEHEEHEEHEEHEEHEE! kthxbye."
<Hobbsee> mneptok: hah.
<Hobbsee> oh dear.
<mneptok> i'll bet you kiss BOYS on the MOUTH!
<mneptok> EWWWWWWWWWWWWW!
* mneptok rolls his eyes
<elkbuntu> hmm...
<mneptok> hmm. missed saving throw. now i'm blind.
<mneptok> elkbuntu likes boys!
<elkbuntu> * malt^ (n=maltysha@dynamic-acs-24-144-240-89.zoominternet.net) has joined #ubuntu-meeting
<elkbuntu> <malt^> ello from poland
<elkbuntu> <malt^> anyone from boardman?
<elkbuntu> did anyone see that in -meeting
<elkbuntu> im not sure it's the same twerp, but keep an eye out
<elkbuntu> only joined -meeting, not even #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> oh no, not that guy again
<Madpilot> that nick seems vaguely familiar... malt
<Madpilot> nuisance spammer in -offtopic & #u, wasn't he?
<mneptok> elkbuntu: let's try a test ...
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: the moron with proxies
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: the guy mneptok reported to his ISP
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> he's not there any more mneptok
<mneptok> yeah :/
<Madpilot> The president of my fan club, if I'm remembering the right idiot?
<mneptok> elkbuntu: "Nie rozumiem. Mwi po angielsku."
<mneptok> ;)
<elkbuntu> eh?
<mneptok> "i don't understand. i speak english."
<mneptok> if he says "no problem! i speak english!" it prolly ain't malt.
<mneptok> ;)
<elkbuntu> heh
<nalioth> Madpilot: i think that was a different person
<nalioth> Madpilot: i've not seen your fan club president in a while
<Madpilot> I'm getting my proxy-abusing morons confused, then.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> there.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> Madpilot: you mean _our_ fanclub :)
<Madpilot> Amaranth, yes, of course. you can have it all to yourself if you like, really.
<Seveas> Hobbsee, poke
<Amaranth> Madpilot: hehe, no thank you
<Hobbsee> Seveas: poke back - semi-afk
* mneptok puts on his full head latex Seveas mask
<mneptok> Hobbsee: http://blogs.ubuntu-nl.org/dennis/2007/03/12/sexy-ubuntu/
* mneptok removes said mask
<Hobbsee> Seveas: hahaha
<mneptok> Hobbsee: "I have a brain too, you know..."
<mneptok> http://www.brains4zombies.com
<nixternal> Seveas: nice post :)
<Madpilot> oh Dog, it's that awful picture again... lart 37 made horribly real...
<Madpilot> and on that note, I need sleep. Good night, all.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<aethr> hey guys, i'm looking for a little help with my Ubuntu LAMP installation, am I in the right place?
<mneptok> no. you want #ubuntu
<mneptok>  /join #ubuntu
<aethr> cheers.  thought i had joined #ubuntu but it put me in here.  thx anyway!
<Kamping_Kaiser> aethr, has a gateway.
<Hobbsee> mneptok: it's an irc at wrok
<mneptok> ach so
<aethr> yesh, i dont have anything installed on this box
<mneptok> !proxy > aethr
<aethr> no worries, i'll dust off the old mIRC and give #ubuntu a try  :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: any idea when the next kubuntu meet is? Also, was the last one at the end of Jan?
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: no idea, and check kubuntu-devel logs for that. i've got NFI, apart from "ages ago"
<apokryphos> yeah, that's what I thought
<nalioth> apokryphos: always stirring up trouble
<jindal> hello guys
<nalioth> hi
<nalioth> jindal: /msg ubotu proxy
<jindal> guys am having trouble configuring my wireless card (ACX 111).. have folowed howtos on ubuntuguide and a few threads on ubuntuforums
<nalioth> jindal: this is not #ubuntu, please /msg ubotu proxy
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> ChanServ is down ??
<apokryphos> yes, for a bit; see global notice
<effie_jayx> thanks
<variant> please see #ubuntu
<variant> thanks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgwork]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> i'm not in the !ops list for #ubuntu
<Amaranth> !-ops-#ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops-#ubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Amaranth> !-ops
<ubotu> ops aliases: op, medic, calltheops, call the ops - added by Seveas on 2006-07-29 12:54:12
<Seveas> lol, medic
<Seveas> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso or PriceChild
<mc44> theres some crazy guy in -offtopic playing with poor ascii art
<Seveas> !ops-#ubutnu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops-#ubutnu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> !ops-#ubuntu
<apokryphos> grr
<elkbuntu> lol
<apokryphos> Amaranth: add it in then 8)
* ompaul looks at the crazy guy from .nl
<Seveas> !ops =~ s/ or PriceChild/, PriceChild or Amaranth/
<ubotu> I'll remember that Seveas
<Amaranth> apokryphos: can't
<Amaranth> %editors
<ubotu> Seveas, gnomefreak, apokryphos, thoreauputic, Hobbsee, bimberi, nalioth, Madpilot, LjL, Riddell, imbrandon, uniq, spec, LaserJock, mez, Jucato, trappist, Hawkwind, abattoir, zorglu_, tonyyarusso, elkbuntu, ompaul, PriceChild, mneptok
<apokryphos> %login
<apokryphos> %addeditor Amaranth
<ubotu> OK
<Amaranth> !test is whee
<ubotu> But test already means something else!
<Amaranth> !foobar123 is whee
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Amaranth
<Amaranth> !forget foobar123
<ubotu> I'll forget that, Amaranth
<Amaranth> thanks
<tsmithe> elkbuntu, that was class. pity it looked like bad things were afoot
<ikonia> apokryphos: sorry - lost my patience
<apokryphos> no worries
<ikonia> good
<Seveas> ikonia, we'll kill you anyway ;)
<elkbuntu> mjunx is now on my 'idiotic loser who will probably troll' list
<ikonia> thats fine
<ikonia> I can take it
<mc44> elkbuntu: I bet thats a long list :)
<elkbuntu> mc44, yeah
<tsmithe> was i on that list?
<Seveas> you still are
* elkbuntu winks at Seveas
* Seveas blushes
<Seveas> the sexy lady winks at me!
<Seveas> (terrible pun)
<elkbuntu> Seveas, you're not taking that title from hobbsee now are you?
<tsmithe> Seveas, :S
<Seveas> elkbuntu, no I was just making a reference to what happened on planet
<elkbuntu> hehe
* elkbuntu ruffles tsmithe's hair
<tsmithe> :)
* Seveas throw icecubes in elkbuntus neck
<tsmithe> it'll soon all be shaved off, so ruffle while you still can
<elkbuntu> eeep!
* elkbuntu throws a bucket of ice water over seveas
* Seveas freezes
<Amaranth> quick, freeze him 3 more times then knock him over
<Amaranth> then scream FATALITY
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-03-13
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<m0nk> sorry about that guys
<nalioth> m0nk: what happened?
<IndyGunFreak> m0nk: what got into you?
<m0nk> i was showing something to my class
<m0nk> that im in right now
<m0nk> showing them irc...i was expecting a kick sooner:P
<Amaranth> this must be embarrassing if they're still looking
<nalioth> and #m0nk-shows-off wasn't available?
<m0nk> lol no
<m0nk> :(
<IndyGunFreak> so you done it to get kicked?.. what were you explaining.. guess i'm confused
<m0nk> IRC...i was trying to show how rooms are with MODs and stuff:|
<m0nk> i shoulda gone to the room i founded in retrosepct
<m0nk> but it didnt hit
<IndyGunFreak> hmm..lol, i imagine you could hav easked a mod to boot you.
<m0nk> *me
<m0nk> lol flooding was better than spreading propaganda
<effie_jayx> teaching with negative example ... you should have let them use it... it is more meaningful if they experience :D
<m0nk> and falming and saying bad bad words
<m0nk> lol i know:(
<m0nk> but i wanted to have fun
<m0nk> i havent been kicked in so long
<m0nk> ....i've been kicking the same guy all day just teasing him a bit
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Daemel> What would cause it to give me "error loading operating system" after a fresh install of ubuntu.  Would it have anything to do with installing ubuntu on a sata drive set to master?
<tonyyarusso> !proxy > Daemel
<Daemel> ang didnt notice what hcannel it put me in
<Daemel> dang*
<Daemel> so am I unable to join #ubuntu due to me loggin in from a web based IRC because im running off of the "trial install" due to not having an operating system atm =p
<Daemel> I dont really have a choice
<nalioth> Daemel: Ubuntu doesn't have a trial install
<tonyyarusso> Daemel: Gaim is included on the Live CD, if that's what you mean.
<Daemel> Yeh live CD
<Daemel> oh I can use gaim?
<tonyyarusso> Yep
<Daemel> im new to ubuntu sorry =(
<Daemel> ok brb i'll log in on that
<tonyyarusso> It isn't my favorite, but it will work
<Daemel> ok thank you one sec
<nalioth> Daemel: you can install ANY program available in Ubuntu, onto the live session
<nalioth> guys, why do you recommend gaim? anyone can install xchat onto a live session
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: Saves the step of asking about their RAM, explaining how to install software, getting them to enable universe to get it...
<nalioth> !info xchat-gnome
<ubotu> xchat-gnome: a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.13-0ubuntu9 (edgy), package size 296 kB, installed size 780 kB
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: nope.
<tonyyarusso> ewww, but xchat-gnome gives even gaim a run for it's money :P
<tonyyarusso> Regular xchat is uni
<nalioth> it's slightly better tahn gaim
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium]  by ChanServ
<torshido> hi, I can't get into #ubuntu
<torshido> is it because I'm using Tor?
<torshido> I just want to ask a question
<nalioth> torshido: yes, /msg ubotu proxy
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v SportChick]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v SportChick]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v SportChick]  by ChanServ
* mneptok wriggles erotically
<nalioth> !lart 37 mneptok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lart 37 mneptok - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nalioth> yup
<mneptok> @lart 37 nalioth
* Ubugtu shows nalioth a photo of mneptok: http://tinyurl.com/yv5q8h
* mneptok potentcy has increased
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
* nalioth gropes his way back into the channel . . . 
<SportChick> heh, happy new ubuntu user - formerly (*choke*) vista
<Madpilot> you went to gouge your eyes out after seeing that hideous picture, right?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, nixternal said: !kubuntu-topic is <reply> #kubuntu is the Kubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development versions of Ubuntu and Kubuntu, and #kubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. If you have been served with this, then please take your conversation to #kubuntu-offtopic. Thank you!
<nixternal> get er done
<nixternal> shoot, !kubuntu-offtopic
<nixternal> bah
<mneptok> Madpilot: ride that sexy horse. *eyebat*
<Hobbsee> heh
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> I posted a comment on his blog telling him I am upset that he didn't call me sexy :)
<Hobbsee> haha
<mneptok> i want to make sweet, sweet love to Mirjam's bar graphs.
<nixternal> lol
<mneptok> does that make me sexist? or just SEX-EE?
<nixternal> well, if the picture stands corrected, then ummm ;p
<SportChick> HOBBSEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<Hobbsee> SportChick!!!
<SportChick> ;)
* Hobbsee has never heard sexy used in the non-sexual sense, though.
<mneptok> http://zerlinna.blogweb.de/uploads/05.png
<mneptok> that graph ... not so sexy. we need to start asking more women out on dates at conferences.
* Hobbsee o.O
<mneptok> HEY! HOBBSEE! WANNA BREED!?
* Hobbsee got some referalls directly from wordpress' front page.
<Seveas> !kubuntu-offtopic
<Hobbsee> mneptok: i'll be right, i dont want your spawn
<Hobbsee> heya Seveas!
<Seveas> %login
<Seveas> !offtopic-#kubuntu <reply> #kubuntu is the Kubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development versions of Ubuntu and Kubuntu, and #kubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. If you have been served with this, then please take your conversation to #kubuntu-offtopic. Thank you!
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<Seveas> !offtopic-#kubuntu is <reply> #kubuntu is the Kubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development versions of Ubuntu and Kubuntu, and #kubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. If you have been served with this, then please take your conversation to #kubuntu-offtopic. Thank you!
<ubotu> But offtopic-#kubuntu already means something else!
<mneptok> Hobbsee: well, then i guess i'll just have to pray for your traumatic brain injury to happen. :(
<Seveas> !offtopic-#kubuntu
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Seveas> intriguing
<mneptok> 58% [500 ttf-arphic-uming 9810617/11.6MB 84%] 
<elkbuntu> mneptok, but you're already breeding with seveas, remember
<mneptok> wasn't Ttf-Arphic-Uming the king of the Galdor elves in Tolkien's world?
<Seveas> mneptok, yes, because you write arphic-uming all the time...
<Seveas> @pity elkbuntu
* Ubugtu pokes elkbuntu with a rusty nail
<elkbuntu> Seveas, you realise it wasnt really DBO, but mneptok in disguise?
<Seveas> I did not make love to that woman, Monic^H^H^H^H^H^DBO
* mneptok hides the crusty dress
<elkbuntu> mneptok, maybe seveas' hate-club would like to use it in evidence?
<Seveas> elkbuntu, :)
<mneptok> elkbuntu: for certain definitions of "use in evidence"
* elkbuntu purrs in Seveas ear
* mneptok pictures the bonfire and blood altar
<Seveas> we need a mneptokectomy
<elkbuntu> or we could just lobotomise him
<Seveas> then we first have to give him a brain
<mneptok> not *again*?!
<Seveas> hi petunia :)
<mneptok> HI!
<mneptok> *bounce*
<Seveas> petunias don't bounce
<Seveas> they fall on magrathea
<mneptok> i am a delicate dew-lapped petal, carried by the winds of fate into your pants!
<Seveas> yup, we need a mneptokectomy
<mneptok> but then where will you get your awkward metaphors?
<Seveas> from elkbuntu
<Seveas> she's almost as crazy
<elkbuntu> *only* almost?
* elkbuntu sniffles and skulks off to cry
<Seveas> elkbuntu, you don't wear ridiculous pants/shades as in the infamous mnepolo picture :)
<Seveas> your clothes are slightly less ridiculous
* Seveas runs
<elkbuntu> hehe
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: and you didnt even get the title as the sexy woman from australia!
* elkbuntu chases after Seveas, catches him and locks him in a room that has mneptok wallpaper
<Seveas> Hobbsee, she had that title way before \sh gave it to you
<Seveas> ooooohhhhh mneptok wallpaper!
* Seveas licks the walls
<Hobbsee> Seveas: hah
<mneptok> I TASTE LIKE CHICKEN!
* Hobbsee just has the title of bitchy psycopath :P
<Seveas> you taste surprisingly like wallpaper
<Seveas> Hobbsee, sounds about right :)
<Hobbsee> Seveas: hah!
<mneptok> Hobbsee: in my land of make believe you are Khaa'lin Ptaan, sensuous goddess of sex, romance, love, childbirth, and also of fire, plague, and death by misadventure.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* Mez yawns
<Seveas> mornin Mezzzzzzle
<Hobbsee> mneptok: heh, right
<mneptok> hmmm. is "sensuous" a word or only "sensual?"
<Mez> morning Seveas :D
<Seveas> When a statue of the Virgin Mary appears to cry, it's not a miracle. It's because Mr. T has pitied a nearby village of fools.
<mneptok> unless The Face-Man needs a ride in the van.
* Seveas heads off to work
<Hobbsee> bye Seveas!
<Seveas> gonna kill some windows machines
<Seveas> *YARRRRR*
<elkbuntu> Seveas, i heard microsoft does a good job of that without your help :)
<Madpilot> should I just save time and kickban the two idiots in #ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: where's the second?
<Madpilot> it left
<Hobbsee> ahh
* Hobbsee may have banned it
<Mez|OnAir> mneptok ping
<mneptok> Mez|OnAir: pong
<Mez|OnAir> mneptok apparently I have wardance too :D
* Hobbsee shields her eyes before mneptok does a wardance
<mneptok> the song?
<mneptok> ekcellent! great tune.
<Mez|OnAir> :D
<Mez|OnAir> it's on punk: the jubilee
* Mez|OnAir is doing a punk set atm
<mneptok> UK Subs!
<Mez|OnAir> mneptok ?
<mneptok> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uk_subs
<Mez|OnAir> meh...
* Mez|OnAir yawns a little
<nalioth> not "on air" GASP!
<Hobbsee> !tor > abadfa
<Mez|OnAir> nalioth ... ?
<nalioth> Mez|OnAir: don't yawn on the air
<Mez|OnAir> nalioth did I ? ah well
<nalioth> Mez|OnAir: you'll be responsible for multiple accidents involving keyboards and foreheads
<Mez|OnAir> and who are you to give me tips ?
<Mez|OnAir> :P
<Mez|OnAir> nalioth I presume you're listening ?
<nalioth> nope
<nalioth> don't want to impact my keyboard
<Mez|OnAir> ?? how you mean ?>
<GazzaK> Mez|OnAir, talk :p  stop "umm"ing
<Mez|OnAir> GazzaK :P I wasnt prepared :F
<Mez|OnAir> I never am :D
<GazzaK> haha
<Seeker`> on air?
<GazzaK> Seeker`, yep
<Seeker`> ?
<GazzaK> or you mean is he ever prepared?
<Seeker`> i was looking for more information about the "on air" part?
<GazzaK> http://www.gamerpowered.com/listen.pls  <---- here
<mneptok> Hobbsee: ping
<mneptok> Hobbsee: message from my GF to you: "sorry he noticed you. try the earplugs."
<elkbuntu> rofl
<Hobbsee> mneptok: ROFL!
<mneptok> for the record (and because i know you care), you're laughing *at* me, not *with* me.
<mneptok> *le sigh*
<Mez> Amaranth, ping
<mneptok> Mez: 0537 in Amaranthworld
<Mez> mneptok?
<Mez> yes, but i wanna know if it's his IP thats checking mail on my server every minute
<nalioth> Mez: what is the IP?
<nalioth> Mez: tell me in a PM
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<[Phaedrus] > hi guys
<[Phaedrus] > I am installing a copy of Ubuntu 6.10 on my machine
<PriceChild> Hey, [Phaedrus]  this isn't #ubuntu
<[Phaedrus] > how do i get into text mode installation?
<PriceChild> please read the message from ubotu
<[Phaedrus] > oopsie.
<PriceChild> !alternate > [Phaedrus] 
<PriceChild> Is it possible for you to connect using a "real" irc client? Or are you at work with ports blocked?
<[Phaedrus] > i am at work with ports blocked.
<PriceChild> Is the information ubotu sent you about the alternate cd sufficient to get you going?
<[Phaedrus] > i guess, i have to download a new cd now :(
<[Phaedrus] > but yeah, i guess.
<[Phaedrus] > thanks.
<PriceChild> Sorry.
<PriceChild> [Phaedrus] , you realise you can install from the graphical cd?
<GazzaK> unless your machine is low spec, under 192Mb ram etc
<PriceChild> GazzaK, stop being right :P
<GazzaK> sorry
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<[Phaedrus] > PriceChild... The system has 256megs, but its quite slow and it takes forever to move between screens.
<PriceChild> [Phaedrus] , It should be ok to install off though if you're patient? Seems a hastle to burn a whole new disc... but your decision :)
<mneptok> the text mode alternate CD is the only thing i'll install from. far more options, far more reliable.
<mneptok> [Phaedrus] : it's a PITA to get a new CD, but the alternate CD is something you'll always be glad you have. softens the blow a bit.
<mneptok> or, not. :/
<[Phaedrus] > heh
<[Phaedrus] > that was VERY convincing mneptok ;)
<mneptok> sorry, i'm a sucky salesman. too honest.
<[Phaedrus] > heh
<[Phaedrus] > not a problem.
<jenda> hehe
* jenda shows [Phaedrus]  a photo of mneptok, explaining why mneptok never got into sales.
<mneptok> IF YOU DOWNLOAD THE ALTERNATE CD YOU WILL BE CROWNED HOLY ROMAN EMPEROR!
<jenda> !caps > mneptok
<mneptok> meh. i still suck.
* jenda runs
<[Phaedrus] > hmm... the roman empire which doesnt exist anymore?
<mneptok> pay no attention to that man behind the curtain!
<[Phaedrus] > and, won't i be stoned as a lunatic for running around in a robe and calling myself the roman emperor?
<[Phaedrus] > :)
<mneptok> THE GREAT AND POWERFUL OZ HAS SPOKEN!
* mneptok manipulates the levers
<[Phaedrus] > I saw apocalypto not too long ago, and that scares me.
<jenda> [Phaedrus] : the Holy Roman Empire still existed just 100 years ago - you wouldn't be too far off ;)
* jenda notes that it even had its capital in his town for some time
<jenda> :)
<mneptok> jenda: and there are those that would argue the Eastern Roman empire fell in 1917 with the Romanovs. dunno if i buy either story. ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda, it never had a capital in my [city,town] 
<mc44> @lart 37 jenda
* Ubugtu shows jenda a photo of mneptok: http://tinyurl.com/yv5q8h
<jenda> hehehe
* nalioth claps jenda upside the head, causing spirals and stars to obscure his view
<nalioth> saved your life, jenda
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> thanks
* mneptok is spirals and stars!
<mneptok> @@@@@@@ ************* @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<mneptok> mmmm .... danish.
* PriceChild laughs at the change to lart
<mneptok> mock not my gigoloness!
<nalioth> PriceChild: don't laugh, it's psycologically debilitating
<PriceChild> I wasn't laughing at the photo!
<PriceChild> just that lart had been altered, which is ok? :)
<mneptok> damn right you weren't.
<mneptok> i'm serious GD bidness when i'm in gigolo mode.
<jenda> mc44: I still haven't forgiven you that you nearly gave me away yesterday ;)
<jenda> mc44: the only thing that saved you was... umm...
<mneptok> @ a danish!
<jenda> The lack of cognitive abilities of some of the individuals present... ;)
<mc44> jenda: people being stupid?
<jenda> err... yes.
<mc44> hehe
<mc44> yo
<jenda> sorry, Law school has damaged my brain ;)
<mneptok> me put the ANAL in IANAL
<mneptok> +/
<mneptok> i.axDnp.
<PriceChild> :O
* Hobbsee beats mneptok around the head with a herring
<jenda> poor Seveas couldn't bear it any longer.
<mneptok> jenda: do they have courses like "Overbilling 101" and "Introduction To Evil" in law school?
<jenda> nah, we don't go for courses much
<jenda> it's just...
<jenda> go to school, get your soul drained a bit, go back home...
<mneptok> just connections and the secret handshakes
<jenda> and that ;)
* mneptok nods sagely
<mc44> Meet devil, sell soul, pass course
<jenda> the plan is to completely remove your soul by the end of fourth year...
<mneptok> mc44: sounds like you could make some cash tutoring
<jenda> and the fifth serves to test for any remnants thereof
<mc44> mneptok: I'd offer to buy your soul, but its not worth the shipping
<mneptok> jenda: that's what they tell you. fifth year is for the injection of the blackened and twisted "other" soul.
<jenda> aaah, I see
<jenda> they did'nt tell us that
<mneptok> would you stay if they did?
* mneptok nods sagely
<mc44> depends on the hourly rate
<mneptok> listen to Valedictorian Guy.
<mneptok> day-yum.
* Hobbsee steals mneptok's tobacco, and drops it into the pool of lava
<jenda> mneptok: of course I'd stay.
* mneptok steals Hobbsee's Hobbsee and drops it into a pool of molten Stephan Hermann
<nalioth> jenda: no "how to steal candy from babies" or "how to kick small furry animals so that nobody sees you do it"  courses?
<jenda> not yet, perhaps ;)
<mneptok> fifth year.
* mneptok nods sagely
<Hobbsee> heh
<mc44> you've done the "everyones entitled to a defence so don't feel bad they're guilty"  course, though?
<mneptok> (i.e. Getting Away With Murder: How You Can Help Legally For Profit)
<FlipCoder_> hey can someone help me partition my hd
<Mez> !support | FlipCoder_
<ubotu> FlipCoder_: For your support options, see http://www.ubuntu.com/support For IRC support, join #ubuntu / #kubuntu / #xubuntu etc
<FlipCoder_> oops, i thought i was in #ubuntu
<nalioth> FlipCoder_: /msg ubotu proxy
<FlipCoder_> k
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* PriceChild notices a couple of users have joined, said hi then !list or !lista then quit immediately...
<apokryphos> hmm
<PriceChild> Not similar ips..
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* PriceChild wonders if ompaul parts, nicks then joins to cleverly avoid !away :P
<ompaulafk> something bad is happening
<ompaulafk> hmmmmmmmm
<ompaulafk> gone
<clance_911> hi
<PriceChild> !proxy > clance_911 (please see the pm from ubotu)
<clance_911> im having trouble setting up my serial modem on my new ubuntu installation
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<clance_911> hello
<clance_911> can anyone help me out
<clance_911> :'(
<PriceChild> clance_911, This is not #ubuntu, did you read the message from ubotu?
<PriceChild> Is it possible for you to connect to irc using a standard irc connection?
<apokryphos> !tor | clance_911
<ubotu> clance_911: The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> @gateway/web isn't banned?
<PriceChild> It is...?
<apokryphos> Anyhow, for the run-down: kbrooks said he's leaving all Ubuntu channels forever
<PriceChild> :'(
<apokryphos> then mc44 noticed that he actually rejoined under tor/web
<apokryphos> so someone watch -offtopic if you can; I'm off to bed 8)
<PriceChild> what nick?
<apokryphos> stranger
<PriceChild> In #ubuntu ....
<PriceChild> <PriceChild> !search torrent
<PriceChild> -clever- try !countrysearch
<PriceChild> I banned it... was a bot noticing me whenever i searched :S
<nalioth> PriceChild: thanks for the heads up
<nalioth> PriceChild: you in -classroom ?
<PriceChild> nalioth, nope. Btw its in -offtopic but not giving the reply there
<PriceChild> wait yeah i am :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Ah.... obviously not doing it anymore because he just disabled it :P
<PriceChild> wait.... yes it just got sent to me
* PriceChild growls
<Hobbsee> heya
<PriceChild> Hey Hobbsee
<nalioth> PriceChild: see -classroom
<PriceChild> Have done :)
<nalioth> PriceChild: if the time limit arrives and the behaviour is still present, you may further address the problem . . .
<popey> http://www.ossgeeks.co.uk/?p=94
<popey> uhm
<PriceChild> Hehe what does "further address the problem" entail? 8-)
<popey> er, wrong channel
#ubuntu-ops 2007-03-14
<PuMpErNiCkLe> In my minds, 'further address the problem' involves nukes from orbit, but apparently not everyone has those available.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> s/minds/mind/
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgwork]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> lol PuMpErNiCkLe :)
<PriceChild> PuMpErNiCkLe, We might find out in about 5 weeks when I test it ;)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ^___^
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> nalioth, the guy disabled it so I unbanned him in #ubuntu :)
<nalioth> :)
* PriceChild groans at the guy as he suggests I looked like a newb checking by playing around with !search to repeat it...
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums, Vorian said: !ops-#ubuntu-us is Help! atoponce, Zelut, meatball, Vorian
<ubotu> In ubotu, cables said: iso is also Burning Ubuntu .iso files from Windows: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<PriceChild> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<PriceChild> !search burn
<ubotu> Found: burning, cdrw, burners, burn, burner, iso, burniso, k3b
<nalioth> PriceChild: never mind
<PriceChild> aww go on please :)
<Vorian> oops!
<Vorian> it should be meatballhat, not meatball (for !ops in -us)
<PriceChild> done
<Vorian> ty PriceChild :)
<PriceChild> pfft nal's such a meanie :P
<nalioth> PriceChild: be careful what you wish for
* PriceChild steps away quietly
* SportChick trips PriceChild and holds him down for nalioth 
* PriceChild struggles
<PriceChild> Not the soap!!!
* SportChick duct tapes PriceChild to the train tracks and laughs evilly
* PriceChild had no idea SportChick was actually evil....
<SportChick> PriceChild: ;)
* PriceChild decides he should have suspected it seen as she's staff
<SportChick> awwww
* SportChick hugs PriceChild 
* PriceChild huggles SportChick 
<SportChick> ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> the do you speak french bot is back
<Madpilot> in which channel?
<nalioth> yes, where?
<Veinor> "do you speak french bot"? what's that?
<Mez> it messages loads of people asking if they speak french
<Mez> however, I have a repsonse now
<nalioth> Mez: does it have a nick?
<Mez> Leners...
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> might be good if I actually laugh in the correct channel
<nixternal> but I guess your bot that wants to know if you speak French is kind of funny too
<Mez> !tor | Veinor
<ubotu> Veinor: The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<nalioth> Mez: how about /msg ubotu tell Veinor about tor? or just "hi Veinor /msg ubotu proxy"
* Mez shies away
<nalioth> ..... way too much unnecessary !proxy and !tor spam in here
<elkbuntu> nalioth, why not make a #ubuntu-proxy-catcher (or similar) channel?
<nalioth> elkbuntu: i can see that happening.  +m with a descriptive /topic and chanserv /onjoin message
<elkbuntu> yep
<nalioth> proxy and tor users don't need us to tell them
<nalioth> most of them are on auto pilot, anyway
<elkbuntu> nalioth, that's what we ended up doing with exploit victims
<nalioth> !tor-gpg is <reply> You can use tor and still access #ubuntu and other channels that have tor blocked.  How? Read http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor to find out how to bypass all the tor hassles on freenode.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, nalioth
<Madpilot> nalioth, setting up -proxy-users now/
<Madpilot> ?
<nalioth> Madpilot: yes
<nalioth> tired of all the spam from our keyboard happy idlers
<Madpilot> heh
<mneptok> !tor > nalioth
* mneptok scampers away
<elkbuntu> rofl
<mneptok> brb. writing an irssi script ...  >:)
<elkbuntu> bwahahahah!
<elkbuntu> * [Phaedrus]  (i=cbc7d542@gateway/web/cgi-irc/ircatwork.com/x-b5b4d75bfd322f31) has joined #ubuntu-proxy-users
<elkbuntu> <[Phaedrus] > hmm... guess, this is all we get for using bypassing proxies
<mneptok> should set that channel +m to prevent it from becoming "#ubuntu for the lazy"
<nalioth> mneptok: first thing i did.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> #ubuntu-proxy-users is set +mcntz and ubot3 is set for auto ops (as all ubuntu members are) so folks who enter can !get !factoids
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v highvoltage]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, firecrotch said: what is love
* mneptok vogues
<Myrtti> baby don't hurt me, don't hurt me, no no, what is love... lalalalla
<mneptok> if only i Haddaway to have a disco ball on IRC ;)
<cables> What's with all the d-lining going on in #ubuntu?
<mneptok> pay no attention to that man behind the curtain. the great and powerful oz has spoken. :)
<cables> mneptok, I'm just curious :)
<Madpilot> cables, it smelled like a bot - all those ppl joining at once with similar usernames
<cables> ah ok
<mneptok> and hostmasks
<mneptok> 88.22*
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mneptok pours a bucket of lobsters and hate down Hobbsee's shirt
<Hobbsee> oh fun
<Hobbsee> thanks mneptok!
* mneptok beams brightly
<elkbuntu> ooh, our turkish friends were back?
<GazzaK> turks?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> how often does ubotu update his database? ubot3 hasn't gotten a factoid i entered last night in ubotu yet
<Seveas> nalioth, immediately
<nalioth> i've got a cron job updating hourly from the db
<nalioth> !tor-gpg
<ubotu> You can use tor and still access #ubuntu and other channels that have tor blocked.  How? Read http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor to find out how to bypass all the tor hassles on freenode.
<nalioth> that one is still missing
<Seveas> then you didn't download the latest ubuntu.db
<Seveas> are yu using wget?
<Seveas> !tor-gpg
<ubotu> You can use tor and still access #ubuntu and other channels that have tor blocked.  How? Read http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor to find out how to bypass all the tor hassles on freenode.
<nalioth> last update was 50 minutes ago, Seveas
<Seveas> if you use wget to download, make sure you say -O ubuntu.db
<Seveas> wget does not overwrite but will append .1 .2 .3 etc...
<nalioth> yeah, i think i got it set up correctly
<Seveas> probably not or you would have seen the factoid :)
<nalioth> we'll see in 5 minutes
<Seveas> @now
<Ubugtu> Current time in Etc/UTC: March 14 2007, 14:51:15 - Next meeting: Edubuntu in 5 hours 8 minutes
<apokryphos> Seveas: info from the db with the bot is read dynamically, right?
<apokryphos> if so, why do you need to do a %reload Ency.. to get the factoids from the new .db in
<Seveas> apokryphos, good call
<Seveas> you'd probably need to do that since the filehandle will stay open
<Seveas> !tor-gpg
<ubotu> You can use tor and still access #ubuntu and other channels that have tor blocked.  How? Read http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor to find out how to bypass all the tor hassles on freenode.
<Seveas> what was ubot3's character?
<Seveas> ^tor-gpg
<Seveas> ~tor-gpg
<ubot3> You can use tor and still access #ubuntu and other channels that have tor blocked.  How? Read http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor to find out how to bypass all the tor hassles on freenode.
<Seveas> it does have it now though
<apokryphos> we did a reload now
<Seveas> ah
<Seveas> I'll add a %reopendatabase command
<apokryphos> nice, thanks
<Seveas> do you have any local modifications besides the global vs per-channel calling character?
<apokryphos> I don't think so
<apokryphos> and wait, that %command will leave the database open, right? You wouldn't have to call it every time you replace the .db file?
<Seveas> you will need to call it whenever you replace the db, *because* it leaves the filehandle open
<apokryphos> is it really any more useful than just %reload then?
<Seveas> not really
<Seveas> I'll just make sure all dbs are reloaded every hour
<apokryphos> is that by manually invoking them to or with something in the bot?
<Seveas> bot attack in #ubuntu
<apokryphos> all the bots are in -unregged
<apokryphos> +J must've got most of them :P
<Seveas> hehe
<apokryphos> nalioth: join to k/d line =)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<wolferine> can I talk with an op pls?
<PriceChild> Hey wolferine how can i help?
<wolferine> hey Pricechild
<Tm_T> Mooh.
<wolferine> I feel I was +k/+b from #ubuntu unnecessarily
* PriceChild checks ban tracker
<wolferine> Price?
<PriceChild> Hey wolferine you'd best wait for Seveas :)
<apokryphos> @btlogin
<Seveas> no need to
<PriceChild> apokryphos, broken i think
<Seveas> he already talked to me in pm
<Seveas> PriceChild, what's broken?
<nalioth> PriceChild: did you get the email to the irc mailing list? we made you your very own channel
<apokryphos> bantracker
<PriceChild> nalioth, hehe I'm already in ;)
<PriceChild> Seveas, just giving a database error :(
<Seveas> err.... that's NOT good
<wolferine> <wolferine> Seveas, ill wait for someone else thanks
<wolferine> * Mordicu1 (n=ivan@APuteaux-154-1-8-235.w83-199.abo.wanadoo.fr) has joined #ubuntu
<wolferine> * You have left channel #ubuntu (requested by Seveas: "try behaving next time")
<PriceChild> Seveas, I lastlog'd <wolferine> though to see what happenned
<nalioth> wolferine: we all can see what happened, please don't paste
<wolferine> what about pm
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<wolferine> ill paste pm if necessary
<PriceChild> wolferine, we all have the log don't worry :)
<wolferine> hmmm
<Seveas> pfeww, just the site being broken, not the tracker
<ikonia_> is BT an open applicationor something you guys put togther
<Seveas> ikonia_, both
<ikonia_> spelling - "application"
<ikonia_> really, could I take a look at it, a project I work on may benifit from it
<ikonia_> not the ubuntu one - at one thats available
<ikonia_> it sounds reasonably useful
<PriceChild> ikonia_, "application or" - missed the space
<wolferine> so, what can I do for you atm?
<wolferine> or is this something that must wait?
<ikonia_> my typing is terrible in general - but megaweak today
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<wolferine> Seveas, how have I personally attacked you?
<wolferine> PriceChild, is there anything else you need from me?
<PriceChild> wolferine, please be patient :)
<ikonia_> is there a page on the ubuntu project or say sourceforge etc that has detail of the BT application ?
<Seveas> hrmpf.... something odd is going on
<apokryphos> ikonia_: it's a supybot plugin; see http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl
<Seveas> the db file exists
<ikonia_> thank you
<Seveas> and is readable by www-data
<Seveas> so why the F* do I get that error...
<Seveas> RIGHT
<apokryphos> you also need to make code/ accessible :P
<Seveas> it cannot create it's cache..
<Seveas> bantracker is back
<PriceChild> wooo... so back to wolferine....
<Seveas> apokryphos, it is accessible, mod_autoindex just was disabled and index.html was called indx.html
<Seveas> it still worked with bzr though :)
<apokryphos> heh
<apokryphos> yeah I know
<apokryphos> nearly 90,000 people registered in Launchpad; wow.
<Seveas> nearly 100.000 bugs
<Seveas> :)
<apokryphos> * 900,000
<Seveas> given that an estimated 8 million people USE ubuntu, 900.000 is pretty impressive (ok, not all of them are ubuntu users but still)
<apokryphos> for users, that's way, way more than I thought
<apokryphos> yeah, definitely
<apokryphos> I'm not sure how exaggerated that figure is (ubuntu users(
<Seveas> sabdfl has access to webserver logs
<Seveas> and since security.u.c isn't mirrored, that should give a reasonable count
<apokryphos> he says 6-8 million though, right? Quite a gap
<ardchoille> I feel that some of the ops really need to use a little more tact in #ubuntu when dealing with people.
<ardchoille> I feel it isn't good to treat people like a child in the channel.
<ikonia_> I feel the oposite
<ikonia_> so its horses for courses
<ardchoille> I just got yelled at for a very minor thing.. when other people do major things and get away with it.
<ikonia_> really what was the minor thing ?
<PriceChild> offtopic chatter
<ardchoille> From now on, when I feel like I have been treated badly, I will put the offending op on temp ignore. PM is the place to take berating.. praise in public, reprimand in private.
<Seveas> ardchoille, other people were just lucky for being there with no active op arund
<ikonia_> I guess you have to consider the fact that this happens every day every 20 minutes
<ikonia_> so its nice to have firm ops
<ikonia_> or the channel gets ruined
<PriceChild> /cs k ikonia_ hehe ;)
<ikonia_> cs ?
<wolferine> Price?
<Seveas> jenda, I thought *!*@freenode/staff/* in the access list meant that all freenode staffers (who can op anywhere anyway) are welocme to help out
<Seveas> am I wrong there?
<wolferine> mind filling my in?
<wolferine> me*
<jenda> Seveas: no, you're correct
<jenda> Seveas: except, I don't have the staff cloak.
<Seveas> jenda, you still can op anywhere right?
<PriceChild> Hey wolferine.... I'm sorry I don't feel comfortable dealing with this myself... you're going to have to wait for the easily distracted Seveas.
<jenda> Seveas: err, not exactly... ;)
<jenda> Seveas: or, not yet, at least
<Seveas> ahhhhh
<wolferine> wait, for what exactly?
<PriceChild> jenda, has no powahs
<apokryphos> Seveas: 1st-level don't get the privs
<jenda> apokryphos: sshhh
<wolferine> you have read the channel/pm logs
<Seveas> jenda, then get promoted ffs :p
<wolferine> have you now?
<nalioth> jenda has been a bad boy (not followed instructions)
<jenda> Seveas: :-D
<wolferine> not*
<jenda> nalioth is being a bad boy - I did follow the instructions ;)
<PriceChild> wolferine, Yes I've read the channel logs. But I don't want to interfere with another ops ban.
<Seveas> jenda, do non-first-level staffers have to wear the freenode/staff cloak?
<wolferine> well, who will step up to the plate?
<GazzaK> Seveas, no, they don't "have" to wear it
<ikonia_> I think being patient is part of the lesson
<jenda> Seveas: I don't think they _have_ to...
<wolferine> Seveas, was not justified in the k/b set on me in #ubuntu
<nalioth> Seveas: first-level staff usually don't wear a staff cloak
<wolferine> who can I talk to about dealing with this?
* PriceChild pokes Seveas 
* ikonia_ straps in the for show
<Seveas> wolferine, to the ops in here. You were heared and nobody is doing anything about it
<wolferine> your speaking on all their behalf?
<Seveas> wolferine, no, I'm just stating what I observe
<ikonia_> can someone kick totall_6_7 in #ubuntu please
<ikonia_> he's just saying "yes it s"
<wolferine> Seveas, now that your speaking with me
<nalioth> wolferine: most bans last only a few hours.
<wolferine> how did I personally attack you?
<wolferine> nalioth, that isnt the point really
<wolferine> Seveas, how did I?
<Seveas> wolferine, ...
<PriceChild> wolferine, I think its best that you drop it for now and calm down to return in an hour or so.
<wolferine> he has no answer
<ikonia_> PriceChild be quiet - this could be good
<wolferine> im not suprised
<ikonia_> ;)
* ikonia_ touts ringside seats
<nalioth> wolferine: this seems like a PM issue
<wolferine> it WAS a pm issue
<wolferine> now i have brought this abuse to you all
<wolferine> as your "ops"
<wolferine> you are*
* ikonia_ listens for lessons on how to win an argument
<PriceChild> wolferine, and a as a team I think we would prefer you to come back in an hour.... things are too heated immediately after the incident.
<wolferine> abuse of power, once you let one do it, doesn't stop anyone else from doing it
<wolferine> Seveas has yet to reply to my questions
<ikonia_> I think thats on purpose
<Seveas> wolferine, I replied to them
<wolferine> lack of a response == incorrect
<Seveas> you just keep repeating
<wolferine> Seveas, how did I personally attack you (awaiting your response)
<Seveas> you just keep repeating
<Seveas> you just keep repeating
<Seveas> you just keep repeating
<Seveas> etc...
<wolferine> immature
<wolferine> u made the decision, now you cannot answer me?
<wolferine> well?
<PriceChild> wolferine, Arguing your point now in the fashion you are using will not help you. Please please just drop it and return in an hout or so.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b %wolferine!*@*]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b %wolferine!*@*]  by nalioth
<wolferine> Seveas, nothing to say for yourself?
<nalioth> wolferine: please drop it.
<wolferine> what about you nalioth , you read the logs?
<Seveas> wolferine, only that this behaviour does not make me want to remove that ban
<wolferine> much worse?
<wolferine> abuse should not be tolerated
<wolferine> thats whats worse
<Seveas> indeed, that's why I'm not removing the ban
<wolferine> which you set for what reason Seveas ?
<wolferine> you just chose the questions you want to answer, I see
<PriceChild> wolferine, That message was sent in a private notice :(
<nalioth> wolferine: i have. your ban will lift in time
<wolferine> nalioth, do you feel he was justified in banning me?
<nalioth> wolferine: i do.
<wolferine> i personally threatened him?
<wolferine> (since that was the reason for the ban)
<wolferine> can you paste where this occurred?
<ikonia_> I'd really drop it. Your argument looks soooooooooo weak
<wolferine> ikonia, thats your opinion
<ikonia_> yup
<wolferine> ikonia, do you feel he was justified in placing the ban, as well?
<nalioth> wolferine: you've been banned.  your ban will lift in time.  please discuss this with seveas elsewhere, as it seems to be a personal issue
<ikonia_> thats not my place to say
<wolferine> really, but you have an opinion about this all, so is it your place to voice it, do you think?
<ikonia_> no
<wolferine> hmmm
<wolferine> well, i dont think ill stick around
<ikonia_> my opinion is not part of ubuntu policy. If I have a request to make I'll make one
<wolferine> thought this channel was different
<wolferine> but obviously its not
<wolferine> thanks for your "support"
<ikonia_> bye
* ikonia_ waits for offensive leaving comment
<wolferine> have a been offensive?
<Seveas> ikonia_, heh, you've been on IRC too long ;)
<ikonia_> ;)
<ikonia_> wolferine no, not offensive
<ikonia_> a tad petulent - perhaps
<wolferine> well, then, my request to remove the ban is justified
<PriceChild> wolferine, ikonia_ is not part of the ubuntu-irc team
<ikonia_> I dont' think thats the right spelling
<ikonia_> no - I'm not
<wolferine> i have, in this entire conversation, the pms, and my chat in #ubuntu, not been offensive
<PriceChild> ikonia_, spelling is correct :)
<ikonia_> hence why my opinion is not important
<wolferine> not offensive == ban doesnt need to be there
<wolferine> i guess thats a bit too obvious
<Seveas> that's not true at all
<wolferine> just too bad some ppl cannot "see" that
* ikonia_ watches the ice on the polar ice caps lose the title of "weakest ground ever"
<wolferine> Seveas, when did I personally attack you?
<wolferine> as you stated in your pm
<Seveas> hmm, that tape seems stuck
* nalioth looks for elkbuntu 
<wolferine> well?
<Seveas> nalioth, I think she is sleeping
<wolferine> <wolferine> Seveas, ill wait for someone else thanks <-- how is that offensive?
<nalioth> wolferine: you were leaving . . .
<ikonia_> ha ha ha ha
<wolferine> Seveas, how is it offensive?
<ikonia_> I thought this channel was different, guess its not etc etc etc..........
<ikonia_> surly you don't want to hang around
<Seveas> ikonia_, don't forget the "Do you think it was justified?"
<ikonia_> I did say "etc etc"
<Seveas> true
<ikonia_> standard issue comments etc
<wolferines> well, ill just post this all on the webboards I guess
<nalioth> wolferines: please stop this.
<ikonia_> what an interesting opinion, I can see people not understanding or agreeing on their ban
<wolferines> so others will get the "support" they need
<ikonia_> but the argument is weak
<wolferines> weak?
<nalioth> wolferines: do as you please
<Seveas> ikonia_, standard issue troll
<wolferines> abuse of power
<PriceChild> wolferines, That's threatening us now.
<wolferines> thats not week
<ikonia_> Seveas yes, I did think that earlier
<nalioth> and ban evading a non existent ban, too :D
<wolferines> Seveas: all, you have to do, is explain your actions
<wolferines> by answering one question
<Seveas> nalioth, in #ubuntu he was evading
<wolferines> and I wouldnt have had to go on and on and on
<nalioth> Seveas: you didn't notice the nick change in here?
<wolferines> but you didnt reply
<Seveas> wolferines, fix your irc client. It seems to be repeating the same question over and over, despite answers
<ikonia_> either that or he didn't care
<nalioth> wolferines: go post to your boards
<Seveas> nalioth, he has 2 clients
<Seveas> one cloaked, one not
<wolferines> Seveas: i have two cloaked hosts
* ikonia_ hammers refresh on "the boards"
<wolferines> which is a requirement of the network
<ikonia_> oooooh dear
<Seveas> bbl, dinner time
<wolferines> yeah
<wolferines> walk away
<ikonia_> wolferines please go elsewhere
<ikonia_> personal request
<wolferines> hmmm
<wolferines> not until he answers
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b wolferin*!*@*]  by nalioth
<ikonia_> well that solves that
<nalioth> some peoples kids . . .
<ikonia_> nalioth I think that was the key there - "kids"
<Seveas> nalioth, he's now going to all the channels I'm in
<nalioth> we can fix that
<ikonia_> Seveas I can't see him in any of the others
<ikonia_> ahhh yes I can
<ikonia_> just get a staffer to ban him from the network
<ikonia_> that will wipe the smile off his face
<Seveas> darn
<Seveas> he hit a bug in chanserv.py :)
<PriceChild> K-lined...
<nalioth> ikonia_: you've got several staff members in this channel
<ikonia_> sorry nalioth wasn't aware of that
<ikonia_> so I see
<ikonia_> just wanted to do it officially so it was logged, as its just poinltess letting people like that on the network
<nalioth> ikonia_: it was officially noticed  :)
<PriceChild> Seveas, we might as well undo the bans on wolferine right? Its only taking up space in the lists now?
<ikonia_> thank you
<apokryphos> PriceChild: k-lines are generally 24 hours
<Seveas> brb
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ikonia_> apokryphos to be fair - that not long enough, he just shouldn't be part of the community (freenode in general)
<nalioth> ikonia_: understood.
<nalioth> ikonia_: perhaps (i know, i'm reaching here) his vacation will give him time to think
<ikonia_> everyone has flaws, and I agree with the "vaction" but you just wonder - why bother
<Seveas> ikonia_, but people deserve a second chance
<ikonia_> totally
<ikonia_> I didn't mean to imply that
<PriceChild> apokryphos, ah I didn't know that
<ikonia_> but there is a difference between not understanding the problem/disagreeing with it and just being obtuse
<PriceChild> You learn something new every day :)
<effie_jayx> hehe... Kline a vacation :D
<Seveas> vaKation
<PriceChild> lol
<mc44> I need a vacation
* nalioth points mc44 to the "Professor Wolferines Crash Course in How to take a vacation"
<mc44> nalioth: damn i missed that
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> ARGH ffs
<PriceChild> Seveas, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=384472
<nalioth> PriceChild: nothing you can't handle  :P
<nalioth> PriceChild: why are you posting URLs i can't access?
<PriceChild> I've just jailed it so you won't be able to see it anymore sorry....
<nalioth> <sigh>
<PriceChild> wolferine posted a log of the chat with seveas
<nalioth> link?
<PriceChild> complaining about irc being rubbish
<apokryphos> hah
* PriceChild unjails for a short time
<Seveas> PriceChild, ah, that explains why I can't see it :)
<PriceChild> one second...
<PriceChild> ok link works again
<PriceChild> I'll jail it as soon as you've looked :)
<Seveas> looked
<Seveas> I'm more surprised by the person suggesting to go to the CC
<apokryphos> a lot of people don't have much of a clue about the CC
<PriceChild> He's just got my msn addy and is threatening that he'll keep reposting it....
<apokryphos> "he kicked me" "no he did it first!" "ok, let's go to the cc"
<apokryphos> PriceChild: ban him ;)
* PriceChild fires up the ip search
<nalioth> PriceChild: do you want to go on record there about his 'network spamming' and 'stalking' behaviour?
<PriceChild> hehe "want" isn't the word, but I'll go on record about the spamming in many channels and stalking me onto forums and msn
<nalioth> and it seems he's repeating the same behaviour on the forums?
<PriceChild> Yeah
<PriceChild> thank god he boasted about it to me on msn so I caught it almost immediately :)
<apokryphos> To be honest I don't think he should have originally been banned, seeing that log. Needless to say his behaviour after is completely unjustifiable
<apokryphos> This was until I found one person: Severas.
<apokryphos> :P
<PriceChild> apokryphos, we don't know what went on in PM though... and that's why I don't want to comment on anything previous.
<apokryphos> that was a PM?
<apokryphos> looks line in-channel; ubotu response etc
<PriceChild> apokryphos, there was something in pm with Sev
<apokryphos> before the ban?
<nalioth> that was a "partial" channel log
<nalioth> and i'm sure it was a "partial" PM log
<PriceChild> apokryphos, I haven't a clue... and that's why I'm not gonna say anything based on the earlier events :)
<apokryphos> anyhow, I'm out for tonight; see ya'll
<GazzaK> I'm really glad in a way that I am not a Op, means I can watch and not let this stuff get to me personally
<Seveas> GazzaK, you should be glad
<Seveas> some go as far as making phonecalls
<PriceChild> Its rewarding occasionally :)
<GazzaK> it still winds me up though, you folks are here to basically help "users" get help, and these "people" do more damage than I think they realise...
<Seveas> PriceChild, *very* occasionaly
<mc44> GazzaK: we are all really glad you're not an op too
<GazzaK> Seveas, not sucking up or anything, but you do know that a lot of us are glad there are people like you, nali oth Price Child etc etc
<GazzaK> mc44, shh :p
<PriceChild> whoa I'm on the same level as Sev & nal :P
<mc44> GazzaK: stop sucking up
<PriceChild> GazzaK, sure you don't wanna re-word that? ;)
<GazzaK> erm, no
<PriceChild> bah this guy's being boring and hasn't re-posted or re-registered :(
<Seveas> PriceChild, heh
<GazzaK> I sit here and see stuff which if it were my job to sort out, might very well end up annoying me so much I'd maybe be tempted to walk away.
<PriceChild> GazzaK, I'd say that's the best decision if its going to annoy you :)
<mc44> GazzaK: you know they dont appreciate your compliments. Seveas feeds on anger :)
<GazzaK> dunno really, vice versa we get some right funny trolls in #gaygeeks and they amuse me
<PriceChild> lol
<GazzaK> I love a good troll, we get good trolls on barryboys.co.uk too, normally on a friday, after school kicking out time, they are funny too, but sadly the decent trolls are few and far between
<PriceChild> GazzaK, its the borderlines that aren't fun
<PriceChild> Seveas, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2298060#post2298060
<nalioth> PriceChild: should i post on that thread ? <EG>
<Seveas> PriceChild, ah, he's working his way to a forum ban :)
<PriceChild> Hehe :)
<PriceChild> nalioth, nah, even I dare to post in the RC
<PriceChild> I just messaged u-g an explanation of what's been going on :)
<PriceChild> Plus a request that "find all users posts" doesn't miss out the RC - grrr :P
<PriceChild> wooo RC threads get indexed now :D
<PriceChild> Woo i think he's given up on msn'ing me
<Seveas> how about forums?
<PriceChild> No duplicate accounts, no reposts... and I think he's given up on arguing in the RC
<nalioth> PriceChild: why can't i post on that thread?
<PriceChild> for the time being... :)
<PriceChild> nalioth, The Resolution Centre rules:
<PriceChild> 3. The administration staff and the thread starter will converse, other forum members posts/comments will be removed/edited out.
<nalioth> well, being on the Ubuntu IRC council (and a freenode staffer) i think i have something to add.
<PriceChild> If I were you I'd pm ubuntu-geek asking for permission first... but I don't think ubuntu-geek wants to give the guy any time... he's on our side.
<PriceChild> Then again... I'm not you.... your choice :)
<PriceChild> I doubt he'll mind you adding your point... but it seems a waste of time. He doesn't really warrant lots of attention really?
<nalioth> yup
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Hey... why's there someone opped in -offtopic ?
<nalioth> don't know
<nalioth> but they're not any more
<PriceChild> how rare :)
<GazzaK> hehe, did someone leave him op'ed?
<PriceChild> GazzaK, what was it from?
<GazzaK> no idea, past my chat history!
<GazzaK> I scrolled up and did nto see when he was opppped
<GazzaK> oops, alcohol-typo, sorry
<PriceChild> 3 beers and you're out GazzaK ;)
<GazzaK> erm, one so far, hic
<GazzaK> I don't drink (much)
* PriceChild wonders why people are joining -unregged without a +J or +r in #ubuntu
<Seveas> there is a +J
* PriceChild looks closer
<PriceChild> /cs info doesn't show it... and xchat doesnt' show it either...?
<Seveas> --- Channel #ubuntu modes: +tncLfJ #ubuntu-unregged 3,4
<Seveas> PriceChild, try /mode #ubuntu
<Seveas> chat gets confused sometimes
<PriceChild> Ahhh now xchat shows it :)
<PriceChild> Thankies :)
<ikonia> guys, just a quick note to say "thanks" for the !goodbotuse factiod - so many more people are using it now and it makes the channel %101 better
<Seveas> !goodbotuse
<ubotu> goodbotuse is please do "!factoid > user" see here: for more details:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/goodbotuse
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> apokryphos, nalioth: bzr trunk of ubotu now has per-channel prefixchar and reconnects to the database hourly
<nalioth> Seveas: ya lost me
<Seveas> nalioth, I fixed what you fixed locally to make ubotu not respond in here and I fixed the problem where new factoids don't show up
<Seveas> and it's all on bots.ubutnulinux.nl/code
<nalioth> ok
<PriceChild> jgw, did you say ubuntu or ubotu sorry?
<jgw> ubuntu
<PriceChild> ah...
<PriceChild> sorry misread... I think the only place for that is a "bug" on launchpad
<jgw> there are a bunch of entries in fortune which are racist and generally just seem way un-ubuntu
<jgw> eg. mexican jokes, black jokes, etc
<PriceChild> gah... launchpad is offline
<Seveas> jgw, that's only with the -o flag and you need some non-standard packages that include them
<jgw> one of our hispanic students had the following fortune crop up:
<jgw> Q:      Why is it that Mexico isn't sending anyone to the '84 summer games?
<jgw> A:      Anyone in Mexico who can run, swim or jump is already in LA.
<ikonia> I don't find that racist
<ikonia> personally
<Seveas> it is
<mc44> well it is
<nalioth> ikonia: it is.
<ikonia> fair enough
* PriceChild realises its just beta launchpad offline
<Seveas> but you have to install factoids labeled as offensive and use a special flag to fortune to see them
<jgw> ikonia: in America, it is highly offensive to people of mexican heritage
<Seveas> so I don't consider it a bug
<ikonia> fair enough
<jgw> we didnt install anything special, we installed the default ubuntu load
<jgw> Beware of a tall black man with one blond shoe.
<ikonia> I've just done a while loop and grepped for mexican - still nothing from fotrune
<jgw> i'm not one for political correctness, but what purpose do these serve? and if you answer "entertainment", i ask "to what people?"
<ikonia> where do you draw the line though - thats not for me to say
<ikonia> there is a line about a salemen lying - is that offensive to all salesman ?
<LjL> yeah, i can't find the mexican one either
<PriceChild> Anyway jgw, this isn't really the correct channel, I just misread before I directed you here. I think the correct course of action would be to file a buy on launchpad.net under the fortun package.
<LjL> the black man one is there, though
<ikonia> my while look is going - still no mexican grep returns
<ikonia> s/look/loop
<PriceChild> s/buy/bug/
<jgw> LjL: i'm not lying, this is a default ubuntu install
<jgw> 6.10
<Seveas> ikonia, /usr/share/games/fortunes/riddles
<Seveas> which is from fortunes-min
<LjL> you're right, it's in riddles
<Seveas> which is in the default install
<Seveas> now that IS a bug
<ikonia> ahhhh yes
<ikonia> well spotted
<ikonia> easier than a while loop
<jgw> the mexican joke is in riddles
<Seveas> jgw, http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fortune-mod/+filebug
<ikonia> Q:      What's tan and black and looks great on a lawyer?
<ikonia> A:      A doberman.
<ikonia> is that offensive to lawyers ?
<ikonia> stereotyping etc
<LjL> yeah, but that's a good thing.
* LjL runs
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<ikonia> I can't see any about black men
<LjL> anyway, if you find that offensive, so sue me. hm, no, wait...
<Seveas> /sue LjL
<ikonia> touch'e
<ikonia> excellent pun
<jgw> fortunes:Beware of a tall black man with one blond shoe.
<jgw> fortunes.u8:Beware of a tall black man with one blond shoe.
<LjL> cat /usr/share/games/fortunes/fortunes | grep black
<mc44> I think ubuntu base install should abide by the CoC in anycase
<mc44> and that includes being respectful to lawyers
<Seveas> do lawyers fall under 'people' then?
<mc44> just
* mc44 huggles jenda
<Seveas> hehe
<jenda> heheh
<jenda> :)
<Seveas> jenda definitely isn't people though
<jenda> well, certainly not, but I tend to fall under them quite often...
<LjL> ok, we need Ubuntu Offensive Edition, it's decided
<mc44> with its own fusplash
<LjL> why is there anything *else* than usplash that the various editions change? :P
<jenda> LjL: I think mneptok should take care of that...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PuMpErNiCkLe]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> jenda, mneptok as gdm background...
<Seveas> that should scare
<jenda> hehe
<jgw> i'm all for Ubuntu Offensive Edition, it just shouldnt be installed be default
<jgw> especially when ubuntu seems to be pushing itself into education
<Seveas> jgw, I agree - did you file that bug already?
<jgw> Seveas: almost done
<Seveas> great
<jgw> site is slow
<PriceChild> jgw, yeah they're just doing something to the beta side of it.... :P
<jgw> bug 92353
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92353 in fortune-mod "fortune in the default Ubuntu install contains racist terms" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92353
<ubot3> Malone bug 92353 in fortune-mod "fortune in the default Ubuntu install contains racist terms" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92353
<LjL> as well as ubot3 bug :P
<Seveas> heh
<Seveas> nalioth, can you please disable ubot3s bugsnarfer in here?
<nalioth> sure
<Seveas> heh
<Seveas> ubot3 can stay :)
<nalioth> idk how to turn off the bugthing
<Seveas> ~config channel plugins.bugtracker.bugsnarfer false
<Seveas> (assuming ~ is commandchar)
<Seveas> to do for any channel from another channel:
<Seveas> ~config channel #somechan plugins.bugtracker.bugsnarfer false
<nalioth> so what about bug 1
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in ichthux "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<LjL> why does it always show it as a bug in ichthux anyway?
<tsmithe> i is the first in the alphabet of the two?
<mc44> because launchpad is silly
<Seveas> ichtux has it on higher priority
<mc44> what, God mode? :p
<LjL> mouarf
<Seveas> LjL, just lost your dinner?
<Seveas> ^moo
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> ~config channel plugins.encyclopedia.prefixchar
<LjL> well, no, mouarf it just a french exclamation of laughter :P
<Seveas> heh
<ubot3> Seveas: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Seveas> ^config channel plugins.encyclopedia.prefixchar
<ubot3> Seveas: ~
<Seveas> ah
<LjL> !~bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Seveas> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~bot
<ubot3> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LjL> perhaps !^W~bot :P
<nalioth> ~ping
<ubot3> pong
<Seveas> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nalioth> stupid bot stayed connected
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> it was disconnected as well
<Seveas> <-- ubot3 has quit (Read error: 131 (Connection reset by peer))
<Seveas> <Seveas> ichtux has it on higher priority
<Seveas> <-- nalioth has quit (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<LjL> !test | ~test
<ubotu> ~test: Failed.
<ubot3> Factoid test: failed. not found
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
<LjL> i'm tempted to try something akin to !test | ~test | !test | ~test | !test | ~test | !test | ~test
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PuMpErNiCkLe]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-bugs, bdmurray said: !importance is You can learn about setting bug importance at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<LjL> !importance-#ubuntu-bugs is <reply> You can learn about setting bug importance at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<Seveas> %moderators
<ubotu> Seveas, gnomefreak, apokryphos, Hobbsee, nalioth
<Seveas> does either of you know bdmurray?
<Seveas> (or does anyone else know him?)
<nalioth> don't know him
<nalioth> or her
* PriceChild wonders what %moderators are...
<Seveas> those who can add %editors
<PriceChild> ahh ty :)
<nalioth> PriceChild: don't you have moderators on the forum?
<LjL> well it's a bit different i suppose...
<PriceChild> nalioth, but we don't get to add editors :P
<PriceChild> now go away :P
<Seveas> tss
<Seveas> don't you dare scare nalioth
<Seveas> he has K-line powah
* PriceChild hides
<nalioth> Seveas: does PriceChild have a picture of mneptok or something?
<Seveas> @lart 37 PriceChild
* Ubugtu shows PriceChild a photo of mneptok: http://tinyurl.com/yv5q8h
<Seveas> now he has
<PuMpErNiCkLe> 0.0
<PriceChild> watch out PuMpErNiCkLe ;)
<nalioth> any ops of #ubuntu-it in here?
<Seveas> mneptok is the new goatse/tubgirl
<LjL> +R?
<nalioth> LjL: are you active?
<LjL> nalioth: i'm not an op
<PriceChild> Seveas, does that mean a ban on sight?
<nalioth> LjL: you point out the clones, and i'll whack 'em
<LjL> just joined out of curiosity, i don't usually even join
<emet> hey
<mc44> LjL isnt really in Italy, its a hoax
<emet> how do I get an ubuntu cloak?
<PriceChild> !member | emet
<ubotu> emet: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<LjL> and mc44 isn't a londoner, he's a polyphonic synthesizer
<Seveas> emet, only ubuntu members can get those
<nalioth> LjL: there's been a real clone problem in #ubuntu-it-chat over the last few minutes
<nalioth> LjL: clone or zombie
<emet> well I run the FAU Linux User Group @ http://linux.fau.edu
<Seveas> that doesn't make you ubuntu member :)
<emet> :(\
<emet> I guess I will try harder / do more ubuntu related things!
<Seveas> that's always a good idea! :)
<nalioth> nasty zombies
<LjL> nalioth, are the clones partying on -it-unregged or something akin now?
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<nalioth> LjL: none of the channels is +r
<Myrtti> /me is a bit tipsy and it's way too late to be awake
<LjL> ah right nm, it's +R that's set
<LjL> nalioth: hm, they're quite hard to spot. some of them actually clone, but others don't. i can see that a couple of the folks who quit now had 2 actual clones... but 2 at most
<PriceChild> Oh btw... wrt !proxy.... the ircatwork.com cloak takes preference over a cloak... so people can't get cloaked by a staffer then join #ubuntu :(
<nalioth> LjL: those were all clones/zombies
<nalioth> PriceChild: ANY unaffiliated cloak is overridden by a gateway/* cloak
<LjL> nalioth: i have no doubt... but before seeing them quit all together, i could hardly know
<nalioth> LjL: i didn't, either, but i did when they quit en masse  :D
<PriceChild> nalioth, so what's the point in having it in !proxy that they could get cloaked instead? :(
<nalioth> PriceChild: because the cloaks are overridden by the gateway/* masks
<Seveas> project cloaks are not overridden
<LjL> idents and realnames also make sense, so they're even harder to spot. were they spamming anyway?
<nalioth> PriceChild: it is designed so that unaf cloaks cannot be used to spoof your tor or cgi usage
<nalioth> LjL: yes
<PriceChild> nalioth, So the only thing we should suggest to people in -proxy-users is to connect using a real irc connection?/
<nalioth> PriceChild: that is the best option
<PriceChild> Ok thanks :)
<nalioth> PriceChild: other options are listed in the /topic
<LjL> well... signed tor works in #ubuntu, doesn't it?
<nalioth> LjL: yes, gpg-tor is welcomed in #ubuntu (and is mentioned in the topic)
<PriceChild> Ok sorted
<PriceChild> jenda, ^
<emet> can I register my LUG with Ubuntu?
<Tm_T> ?
<emet> what is a "soca"
<Seveas> emet, souther california?
<Seveas> although that's usually socal :)
<emet> lol
<emet> no the Ubuntu specific groups
<Seveas> no idea
<Seveas> where did you read about it?
<emet> LoCo
#ubuntu-ops 2007-03-15
<Seveas> which loco?
<Tm_T> uh oh
<Seveas> Tm_T, ?
<Tm_T> just wondering how long you need to milk out the info ;)
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-effects, johanbr said: !whitescreen is Please start beryl with "beryl --use-copy" or choose the appropriate item on the beryl-manager menus. If you can't load beryl-manager without it whitescreening then use "beryl-manager --no-force-window-manager". For ATI, try "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa beryl --replace --use-copy --indirect-rendering".
<Seveas> that is such a bad factoid...
<Seveas> can't get much messier
<PriceChild> Seveas, We can remove it in..... I'd say about 45 minutes
<PriceChild> (hopefully)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> that 45 minutes is taking a lot longer :(
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v SportChick]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob or SportChick! I could use a bit of your time :)
<nalioth> how do you make channel specific factoids?
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: !factoid-#channel is foo
<nalioth> !staff-#tapthru is <reply> To contact freenode staff, type /stats p <enter> in your client and /msg one of the listed people.  You may also join #help.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, nalioth
<tonyyarusso> what's tapthru?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> !staff-#tapthru is <reply> To contact freenode staff, type /stats p <enter> in your client and /msg one of the listed people.
<ubotu> But staff-#tapthru already means something else!
<nalioth> can someone erase that whole entry? i obviously don't need to be adding factoids in a fancy manner
<SportChick> tonyyarusso: try joining #help
<mneptok> ubotu forget staff-#tapthru
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, mneptok said: ubotu forget staff-#tapthru
<mneptok> oh FFS
<mneptok> !login
<ubotu> login: system login tools. In component main, is required. Version 1:4.0.16-2ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 306 kB, installed size 2776 kB
<nalioth> ubotu forget staff-#tapthru
<ubotu> I know nothing about staff-#tapthru yet, nalioth
<nalioth> but yet you won't take a new factoid of that name, you bucket of bolts
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: %login
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Kamping_Kaiser]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v SportChick]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v SportChick]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v SportChick]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v SportChick]  by ChanServ
<Mez|OnAir> hey GazzaK
<GazzaK> hey Mez|OnAir
<GazzaK> on air, woo
<GazzaK> haha
<GazzaK> nice song
<GazzaK> I played this song this morning, full volume roof down in the morning dew :-)  got so many funny looks
<Mez|OnAir> lol
<GazzaK> your early morning (for me) radio shows really cheer me up at work btw Mez|OnAir
<Mez|OnAir> :D
<Mez|OnAir> yeah, early morning for me too GazzaK
<GazzaK> poking ya puppies, ya :p
<GazzaK> have you got "frankly mr shankly" ?
* mneptok does!
<GazzaK> http://www.oz.net/~moz/lyrics/thequeen/franklym.htm
<GazzaK> it's a damn good tune
* mneptok has all THe Smiths' studio discography
<GazzaK> mneptok, can you erm "let me test it" ?
<mneptok> meh. "The Headmaster Ritual" is better. :)
<mneptok> GazzaK: sorry, don't feel like making the RIAA angry from my office IP
<GazzaK> arghhh
<GazzaK> :p
<GazzaK> Actually I do have the cd at home, in a box (not finished unpacking yet)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<jenda> PAARTYY!
<mneptok> the Party sees. the Party knows.
<jenda> uh oh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> Mez, she is so quiet (radio girl) but nice music still
<Mez> yeah
<GazzaK> awww Seveas emacs is scaring me :'(
<Seveas> you're scaring me :0
<Seveas> :p
<GazzaK> mwhaaaa
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> I think ban forwards should be outlawed :-)
<jenda> /cs bf GazzaK #gaygeeks
<GazzaK> jenda, erm, I'm in there anyways :-)
<jenda> I know ;)
<jenda> whee, /me will be manning an Ubuntu booth...
<jenda> LinuxExpo 2007
<Seveas> Hobbsee, !
<Hobbsee> hey Seveas!
<jenda> oi, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey jenda!
* mneptok slithers up jenda's pant leg
<jenda> OUT!
* jenda shakes him off
<jenda> eek
<jenda> argh
<jenda> ugh
* Hobbsee beats mneptok 
* mneptok likes it
* Hobbsee drops mneptok into the boiling pool of lava and lets him burn
<mneptok> it's a disco inferno!
<jenda> thanks for your protective maternal instincts, Hobbsee ;)
<Hobbsee> jenda: heh
* jenda hides
<jenda> 
<Seveas> we should get a restraining order for mneptok
<Hobbsee> that'd be nice
<Hobbsee> against whom, though?
<mneptok> Planit Erf
<mneptok> i'm a star maaaaan waiting in the sky. i'd like to get to know you but the channel's set +i ....
* elkbuntu finally puts her $0.02 in re the 'sexy ubuntu' debacle without using the word sexy
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: heh!
<mneptok> 08:36 -!- mneptok changed the topic of #********* to: official support team channel - dapper and edgy questions only, please - proudly part of the AFSCME trade union - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3mw49mk_x0
* Hobbsee hasnt seen it yet
<Seveas> elkbuntu, go play with your barbie dolls :p
<Seveas> excellent blog post!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> :
<Seveas> haha
<mc44> Seveas: stop virtual stalking elkbuntu
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: ah, interesting, as to why you joined ubuntu-women
<Seveas> mc44, are you blonde?
<mc44> Seveas: you can be my girlfriend
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, yah
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, i dont need the support of other women, but some are like that *shrug*
<elkbuntu> Seveas, you can stalk me any day ;)
<jenda> aww, how sweet ;)
<mc44> elkbuntu: but dont let him play with your dolls. He has this fetish...
<pleia2> elkbuntu: and it is a good reason to join ubuntu-women, I know that female role models (via linuxchix) were a HUGE part of me not running away from the whole linux/foss thing scared ;)
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, mind you, i dont get why some girls need to be accompanied by half the women in a pub each time they need to use the toilet
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: hah!
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: yes
* elkbuntu hugs pleia2
<Seveas> elkbuntu, rofl
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: men hiding in the toilets.  duh.
* pleia2 hugs elkbuntu 
<mneptok> safety in numbers? (another reason FLOSS is tough for women)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> mneptok: yes.
<pleia2> mneptok: something like that, feeling like a "mythical creature" is no fun
<pleia2> well, it's a little fun sometimes ;)
<pleia2> but it gets lonely
<Hobbsee> mneptok: havent you even ahd sleezy people try to crack onto you?
<mneptok> pleia2: hush, you. i'm a fairy unicorn princess.
<pleia2> I'm a princess!
<elkbuntu> mneptok, basically. 1 or 2 friends fine.. but i've seen a troup of 10 girls accompany one girl to the loo
<Hobbsee> haha, now that' sjust ridiculous
<Myrtti> I'm a fly.
<mneptok> frat stunt!
<mneptok> how many can we fit in the stall?!
<pleia2> women going to the restroom together is odd..
* mneptok always ends up in the bowl :(
<pleia2> hehe
<mc44> men going to the restroom together is more odd
<elkbuntu> mneptok, recalling jr highschool again?
<mneptok> elkbuntu: no. mostly my childhood. but let's talk about unicorns.
<elkbuntu> mc44, not when they're openly gay
<elkbuntu> mc44, i always feel sorry for the other guys in a bathroom when gay guys go in together
<elkbuntu> !o4o | elkbuntu
<mc44> elkbuntu: Its worse when GazzaK follows me into the bathroom
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> i'm a closet heterosexual.
<mc44> with a stunning dress sense
<mc44> @lart 37 mneptok
* Ubugtu shows mneptok a photo of mneptok: http://tinyurl.com/yv5q8h
<elkbuntu> hey Seveas... were you part of us trying to figure out the other day if my blog was the first female blog on planet.u.c?
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> but I should be able to check that
<elkbuntu> i think i've asked you before though... if you knew of any others before me
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v SportChick]  by ChanServ
<jenda> nick based voice? O_O
<mc44> jenda: so people dont confuse you ops with us voyeurs
<jenda> aaah
<elkbuntu> Seveas, we're pretty sure JaneW's wasnt planeted, but we couldnt be sure there wasnt anyone prior
* mc44 goes back to hide and watch jenda 
<Seveas> elkbuntu, you were added on 2006-09-22
<Seveas> janew wasn't planeter
<Seveas> hobbsee was added in january
<elkbuntu> Seveas, Amy Jiang was like... a month or less later than i, wasnt she?
<Seveas> amy on 2006-10-18
<elkbuntu> celeste only within the past week?
<Seveas> mirjam in january 2007 as well
<Seveas> I don't see celeste
<Seveas> nickname?
<elkbuntu> seele
<elkbuntu> celeste lyn paul
<Seveas> yeah, added yesterday
<Seveas> so you are indeed the first
<elkbuntu> aye.. but what about during the year before... seriously nobody?
<Seveas> not that I know of
<elkbuntu> :)
* elkbuntu likes being a pioneer
<pleia2> speaking of the planet, anyone know how would we go about getting the ubuntu-women planet linked in the "solar system"?
<mneptok> dude you tohlly busted planet's cherry.
<mneptok> OMG I SAID THAT TO A *GIRL*!
<mc44> elkbuntu: ooh next you can be the first woman in core-dev :p
<elkbuntu> mneptok, i was trying to avoid it like that
<elkbuntu> s/it/saying it/
<elkbuntu> mc44, heck no
<elkbuntu> mc44, that's hobbsee's fight, not mine
<mneptok> elkbuntu: but with the testosterone level, you just .... can't ... not ...
<Hobbsee> mc44: heh.  i got told no last time
<elkbuntu> mneptok, that would involve doing real work :-/
<mc44> Hobbsee: SEXISM!
<mneptok> point.
<Hobbsee> mc44: indeed. YOU MEAN I CANT JUST SWEET TALK MY WAY THRU EVERYTHING???
<mc44> Hobbsee: I would have thought you could have swayed them with your sexiness, no? :p
<elkbuntu> ZOMG TAT'S SO NT RITE
<Seveas> elkbuntu, just checked, you were indeed the first
<elkbuntu> w00t
* elkbuntu feels all fuzzy
<Hobbsee> :)
* Hobbsee huggles elkbuntu 
* mc44 gives elkbuntu the Eve Award
<elkbuntu> hehe
<Seveas> @lart elkbuntu
* Ubugtu slaps elkbuntu with a soggy sock
<elkbuntu> o.O
<elkbuntu> SEXUAL HARASSMENT!
* elkbuntu ducks
<mc44> sexual harrasment of a duck? I thought that was mneptok's speciality
<Seveas> hahahaha
<elkbuntu> rofl
<Seveas> Hobbsee, you're not in core-dev yet?
<Hobbsee> Seveas: nope
<Seveas> Hobbsee, shame
<Hobbsee> lol
<Seveas> we need sexy core-devs :p
<mneptok> mc44: ducks are Jono
* Seveas runs and hides
<pleia2> lol
<mc44> mneptok: oh right, you were the rabbits
<elkbuntu> heh.. this hostmask is enough to scare people --> * EriK2 (i=Agent69@wash-dc.fbi.chatmonitor.org) has joined #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> mc44, what, I never!!!
<elkbuntu_> oh how i hate not being able to change nick because you're in a moderated channel
<effie_jayx> heh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> http://people.ubuntu.com/~mneptok/ubuntu-slick.png
<PriceChild> rofl
<mneptok> fixed.
<PriceChild> How long have you been working on that mneptok ? :)
<mneptok> isn't it clear? about 5 minutes.
<GazzaK> bet it was really all morning
<effie_jayx> I liked that splash
<effie_jayx> now you ruined it
<mneptok> mission accomplished
<mc44> so now its phallic and doing something untoward to teletubbies
<mneptok> now all you'll see are Teletubbies
<effie_jayx> I will not be able to see it with objective eyes anumore... the teletubies will be always burned in my retina....
<effie_jayx> arghh
<mc44> "Show me where mneptok touch you, LaLa"
<elkbuntu> mneptok touched me in my bathing suit area!
<effie_jayx> :O
<elkbuntu> http://www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/comic.php?d=20050808
<PriceChild> /me <3 ctrlaltdel
<elkbuntu> cad rocks, yeah
<PriceChild> lol ewww
<PriceChild> aww we've gotta wait longer for more of Lucas... "It went pretty well" pfft
<effie_jayx> heh
<effie_jayx> jejej
<ubotu> In ubotu, ardchoille said: alsamixer is alsamixer - soundcard mixer for ALSA soundcard driver, with ncurses interface.
<Seveas> useles...
<PriceChild> uuu Seveas I got rid of that yucky whitescreen-#ubuntu-effects this morning ;)
<Seveas> did that even make it into the database?!?
<PriceChild> Not that version
* SportChick hugs Seveas and then runs away before he can smack her
* Seveas hugs SportChick 
<PriceChild> there was a smaller one
<SportChick> \o/
<SportChick> hi Seveas :)
<Seveas> hi
<SportChick> we're installing ubuntu :)
<Seveas> \o/
* Seveas hugs SportChick again
<SportChick> heh
<effie_jayx> SportChick,  :D
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> elkbuntu, it's 4am in .au - get some sleep :p
<Seveas> would ubunanon be anon32....
<nalioth> whoa
<nalioth> how long has anon32 been around?
<Seveas> no idea
<Seveas> but ubunanon earned himself a couple of bans already
<Seveas> see #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic
<Seveas> PriceChild, Seveass == UbunAnon == Uanon
<Seveas> a troll
<PriceChild> Seveas, yeah i remember seeing that guy banned
<Seveas> I'm now banning his minions as well
<PriceChild> I didn't wanna do anything against the guys asking thoguh
<PriceChild> but I will now that i've seen you set the precedent :)
<ubotu> In ubotu, jhutchins said: no sudo is <reply> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. see !kdesu for GUI Applications.
<Seveas> nonono
<Seveas> that's not good....
<ubotu> In ubotu, jhutchins said: no sudo is <reply> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. See !kdesu for GUI Applications.
<PriceChild> Seveas, wooo I've got the guy pming me :P
<Seveas> PriceChild, I beat you to that as well
<PriceChild> haha :)
<PriceChild> Now calm down Seveas... this isn't a competition :P
<PriceChild> Seveas, didn't the bantracker use to put kickbans together and only make one entry? Or am I imagining it :)
<Seveas> you are imagining it
<PriceChild> Hehe ok :)
<PriceChild> I've now got a i=cheester@unaffiliated/cheester complaining to me about "me" setting the ban on *.tpnet.pl - not a ban that I or you have set...
<Seveas> I set a ban on *.something.tpnet.pl
<PriceChild> I know
<PriceChild> that guy isn't even in channel
<PriceChild> he's just trolling
<PriceChild> Seveas, there is a guy in #ubuntu now complaining about the ban however...
<Husio> hello
<Husio> could someone remove ban from neostrada host?
<Husio> half of polish ubuntu users (or even more) use those host
<Seveas> Husio, no
<Husio> why?
<Seveas> Husio, and by sending more minions to troll and inquire about bans, you'll only make sure the ban stays for longer
<Seveas> goodbye
<Husio> omg...
<Husio> like kids
<PriceChild> Husio, you weren't even in the channel for the ban :) Please go away :)
<Husio> actually I'm using neostrada
<Husio> so I can't join #ubuntu
<Husio> use ignore instead of ban
<jenda> He might have a point... the entire ISP is banned...
<Husio> or ban nick
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> is a subset of the whole ISP bannable, or have they been connecting from all nodes?
<PriceChild> Its on a single node isn't it that we've banned?
<PriceChild> oh wait no
<PriceChild> silly me :)
<czester> Ok...
<czester> Sorry for agressive behavoiur PriceChild
<czester> But this ban is riddiculous
<PriceChild> czester, you are complaining about a ban:
<PriceChild> <czester> *.tpnet.pl
<PriceChild> which is not the ban that was set
<PriceChild> Nor was I the one to set it.
<czester> Yeah. Let me be exact
<czester> http://wklej.org/id/e81bf91f42
<czester> ban affects most popular isp in poland
<czester> so someone changes connection and enters the channel and you ban him for trolling?
<PriceChild> czester, You were not even in the channel when the ban was set.
<czester> PriceChild: Because you banned me.
<PriceChild> czester, bans don't kick.
<nalioth> czester: you are not banned.
<czester> 191852             freenode--- Cannot join to channel #ubuntu (You are banned)
<PriceChild> nalioth, he is
<nalioth> his cloak should let him bypass it
<PriceChild> nalioth, I banned the cloak
<nalioth> PriceChild: aha
<PriceChild> nalioth, This is after he joined the channel and immediately complained about a ban he wasn't around for.
<czester> It affects massive number of polish users
<jacekowski> PriceChild: i just ask about one ban
<czester> *.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl
<czester> This is not one user.
<Seveas> jacekowski, I ban a troll, you come in and ask about that ban. That troll can be seen from miles away
<czester> Seveas: This is not one user's host
<Seveas> jacekowski, and repeatedly avoiding bans doesn't do your case any good
<czester> Seveas: This is whole ISP
<czester> They all have dynamic IP
<Seveas> czester, because troll jacekowski kept avoiding the ban
<jacekowski> Seveas: because he troling on #gentoo why he cannot join #ubuntu
<Seveas> czester, so tough luck
<czester> Seveas: So what next are you going to ban? Spain?
<Seveas> if the next trolls come from spain and have a dynamic ip and abuse that: yes
<PriceChild> czester, do you really imagine we would place a _permanent_ ban on the entire isp for ever and ever?
<czester> Seveas: Ridiculous.
<Seveas> czester, if jacekowski stops trolling, th ban eventually will be removed
<czester> You are trolling.
<czester> Right now.
<nalioth> czester: unfortunately, this is what happens.
<jacekowski> Seveas: how you define trolling?
<czester> ^_^
<Seveas> jacekowski, for example: avoiding bans
<nalioth> czester: problematic users who keep cycling their IPs end up getting a larger node of their ISP banned
<czester> I was hoping ubuntu community isn't so rude like gentoo's
<czester> Nevermind.
<ikonia> why are you mad at ubuntu - be made at the guy trolling
<Seveas> czester, unfortunately they are, that's why we have to ban
<ikonia> s/made/mad
<czester> yeah, yeah.
<czester> Bye.
<Seveas> gee, leaving at the same time
<Seveas> what a coincidence
<ikonia> almost as if they where the same person.......
<PriceChild> I'm willing to bet it'd be pretty safe to remove the ban in about 2 minutes 8-)
<ikonia> if its any interest czester was in ubuntu earlier making up problems
<ikonia> I know that sounds backwards he'd ask a question, then when you answered said "I never asked that question"
<ikonia> constantly
<ikonia> about 5 hours ago
<Seveas> ikonia, hmm...
<ikonia> it wasn't a big deal as he seemed to get bored of it
* PriceChild just noticed the new ubuntu.com
<PriceChild> Finally!!!!!!!
<Seveas> about time
<Seveas> delayed by 3 weeks
<PriceChild> I've been so patient :)
<Seveas> dogslow though
<PriceChild> uses drupal....?
<Seveas> yeah
<Seveas> somerville32_, those bans have been removed for a while
<Seveas> and not a sign of them
<Seveas> how not surprising
<PriceChild> Did someone tab complete the word "so"? :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* Seveas really should kill his tab
<Seveas> no, I'm gonna patch xchat to require 2 tabs
<Seveas> @lart me
* Ubugtu enrolls Seveas in Visual Basic 101
<Seveas> @lart me
<Seveas> @lart me
* Ubugtu drops a truckload of VAXen on Seveas
* Ubugtu pierces Seveas's nose with a rusty paper hole puncher
<Seveas> @lart me
* Ubugtu splats Seveas with a large hammer
<GazzaK> @pity you
* Ubugtu pierces you's nose with a rusty paper hole puncher
<GazzaK> rusty paper hole puncher - lol
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-ops:Seveas] : Welcome to the home of the operators of all Ubuntu (and derivatives) channels | This channel is for operator/abuse questions only | Support in #ubuntu, #kubuntu etc... | Ops meeting: Mon. march 19, 23:00 UTC in #ubutu-meeting
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> nixternal, could you add that to the fridge (and while you're at it, please do the CC meeting as well)
<nixternal> Seveas: already did the CC meeting while at school earlier
<Seveas> you rock
<nixternal> will add this meeting right now
<Seveas> you rock more :)
<nixternal> why thank you ;p
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> hey, rockers - still no idea when the CC election will take place?
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> I'll be asking sabdfl that at the CC meeting?
<Seveas> s/?/!/
<jenda> ok
<jenda> good :)
<nixternal> btw, if any extra help is needed in #kubuntu-offtopics feel free to sign me up. I am low on the op side having only #kubuntu and #ubuntu-marketing (fyi)
<nixternal> Seveas: is there an agenda to the meeting?
<Seveas> nixternal, whatever needs to be discussed about the council and the wikipages
<nixternal> just wondering if there is a wiki page
<nalioth> nixternal: you aren't signed up for the ubuntu-irc mailing list?
<nixternal> nalioth: yes
<nixternal> is the link in there?
<nalioth> Seveas: who did you need in Houston?
<nixternal> I am logging into email right now
<nalioth> nixternal: there are 3 links in the latest
<Seveas> nalioth, just wanted to find the time difference between here and you
<nixternal> nalioth: thanks!
<nalioth> @lart nixternal for not keeping his email managed
* Ubugtu pours hot grits down the front of nixternal's pants for not keeping his email managed
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> @lart nalioth for keeping his email managed
* Ubugtu gets the neuraliser out and points it at nalioth for keeping his email managed
<Seveas> @lart both of you for @larting each other
* Ubugtu stabs both of you for @larting each other
<apokryphos> hm, with regard to the Guidelines
<apokryphos> most of them are obviously just what we should be advising, but some of them are more a case of personal preference, like using +q, or /remove
<nalioth> apokryphos: so edit it to make it more clear
<apokryphos> we should mention those options (since ops don't know them) but we probably don't need to advise _against_ using the others
<nalioth> bbl
<apokryphos> ok, I'll make some changes and then anyone can check/comment on them
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v alindeman]  by ChanServ
<jenda> * jenda sets ban on %*!*@ubuntu/member/jdong
<jenda> temporary, but needed :/
<apokryphos> jenda: where?
<jenda> #ubuntuforums
<PriceChild> #ubuntuforums
<Seveas> jenda, hmmm
<apokryphos> @btlogin
<Seveas> ah, i see why
<Seveas> jenda doesn't like cigars
* Seveas runs
<Seveas> FAST
<elkbuntu> oh how uneducated some people are.... see comments to my latest post for more information
<elkbuntu> *blog post
<jenda> Seveas: :)
<Seveas> jenda, /cs -n b nickname -- the -n causes you to stay opped
<apokryphos> :O
<Seveas> useful for doing bans in a row
<jenda> ooh :)
<jenda> thx
<PriceChild> jenda, nice -n usage there :)
<jenda> 
<apokryphos> submitted new changes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/OperatorGuidelines
<apokryphos> and bleh, I do dislike moinmoin
<nixternal> hey, how does one use the /remove feature for freenode?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> nixternal, /remove #channel nick
<Seveas> nixternal, or if you have xchat, use chanserv.py :)
* nixternal uses IRSSI
<tsmithe> pah :P
<Seveas> in that case it's ven worse
<Seveas> /quote remove #channel nick
* GazzaK loves chanserv.py
<nixternal> nalioth drove me nuts during the IRC training for the classroom when I was using and having issues/questions with Konversation :)
<LjL> #channel appears to be empty, though it's registered, and nick is not online, and not even registered
<nixternal> so you have to op yourself first and then issue the command
<jenda> Seveas: is it intentional that when voicer.py can't voice anyone, it voices me instead?
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> that'd be a bug
<Seveas> jenda, fixed version uploaded
<nixternal> :)
<nixternal> I just removed everyone from my channel....hahahahah the script works ;p
<jenda> 
<jenda> nixternal: roflmao
<jenda> nixternal: hmm, lemme try that in #ubuntu...
<jenda> :)
<nixternal> hehe
<Seveas> jenda, /cs clear users is easier ;)
<jenda> oh, thanks
* jenda clicks the red button
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<jenda> O_O
<LjL> do it *with* a forward to #ubuntu--ops or somesuch, so it'll actually look like the channel was cleaned :)
<Seveas> LjL, oh noes
<Seveas> you're getting evil!
<LjL> heh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> jenda can't be banned/forwarded
<Seveas> stupid freenode staff
<jenda> hehe
<LjL> blah, he's even got a non ASCII realname, i bet +d will refuse to work just because of that >:
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*n=jenda@ubuntu/member/jenda]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> woot
<Seveas> that works :D
<LjL> looks like
<Seveas> alindeman/BearPerson: that seems to be a bug
<LjL> some call those "features", but yeah
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*n=jenda@ubuntu/member/jenda]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*n=jenda@ubuntu/member/jenda]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> bwahaha
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*n=jenda@ubuntu/member/jenda]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> rubbing it in now :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, Julie said: ubotu... what im saying is that i did the command in the terminal allready... gksudo nautilus.. but if i try to make a link of a file, it dosent work, it says i dont have permission
<jenda> !bot > Julie
<Tm_T> jenda: why not let him to find it out him/herself? ;)
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> because that's what I'm here for.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> somerville32_, ...
<Seveas> RIGHT
<Seveas> i KNEW i'm not crazy
<Seveas> stupid xchat does nick completioin without tab
<Seveas> lj, aad
<mc44> so, not for me
<Seveas> i really only typed so,...
<Seveas> somerville32_, ...
<Seveas> AGAIN
* mc44 slips padded jacket back onto Seveas 
* LjL pities seveas
<Seveas> all those times I thought I was insane :)
<Seveas> ikonia, ... test
<LjL> Seveas: well - wrong hypothesis, correct thesis.
<Seveas> yup
<LjL> happens.
<mc44> Seveas: you really are insane
<Seveas> sev, sada
<Seveas> SportChick, adasd
<mc44> Seveas: capitalised?
<Seveas> Seveas, asasd
<Seveas> indeed
<Seveas> I so hate that
<mc44> well doesnt do it for me, must be an option somewhere
<Seveas> anyone else on xchat?
<Seveas> feisty
<mc44> ah, no
<LjL> it *has* to be disablableblable
<Seveas> Sev, asdasd
<Seveas> disabled
<Seveas> mystery finallt solved
<LjL> yeah but i meant "there must be a way to disable it" :)
<Seveas> now I can die happy
<Seveas> LjL, it is disabled now
<Seveas> there is a setting
<Seveas> I vaguely even recall enabling it
<Seveas> VERY vaguely
<mc44> well well well
<mc44> :)
<LjL> Seveas: you're master of your own luck, you know. also, remember xchat isn't really a gnome app - so you *can* disable things
* Seveas goes to kick some random people from -offtopic to vent frustration
<LjL> my randomometer says that wasn't random
<mc44> Seveas: auto kick?
<Seveas> LjL, hh
<Seveas> mc44, no
<LjL> well, the current ones are random
<Seveas> trigger finger :)
<mc44> haha
<LjL> steady sequences of random numbers can definitely happen, everybody knows that
<mc44> LjL: yes /dev/urandom/mc44
<Seveas> Amaranth, see here
<LjL> mc44: is that used to generate notes and armonies for polyphonic synthesizers?
#ubuntu-ops 2007-03-16
<mc44> LjL: yep. Only its sort of monophonic, only giving one whiny note
<SportChick> Seveas: hrm?
<Seveas> SportChick, nothing
<SportChick> :p
<Seveas> xchat was being irritating
<Seveas> you were the victim of that
<PriceChild> Lol no she wasn't...
<Seveas> actually, mc44 was
<Seveas> you were only mildly abused
<SportChick> heh
* SportChick feels tortured :p
<mc44> Seveas: curses!
<Seveas> mc44, ncurses rather
<mc44> LjL: Science, it works!
<LjL> mc44: yup. it's unfortunate how lab test subjects have to suffer though
<mc44> LjL: yes. yes it is. Even more sad is when the test subjects rise up against their evil masters and destroy them with their mutated superpowers
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, stdin said: welcome is <alias> hi
* PriceChild wonders why anyone would type !welcome rather than !hi
<LjL> hello and welcome to the official ubuntu support channel is <alias> hi
<PuMpErNiCkLe> o.O
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PuMpErNiCkLe]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PuMpErNiCkLe]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<SportChick> !vhost
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vhost - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nalioth> !cloak
<ubotu> Tor & other common anonymizing proxies get abused to attack & spam Ubuntu channels, so they're blocked. Get a cloak from Freenode instead, and stop wasting your time with Tor: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<nalioth> c'mon SportChick we don't call it a vhost here
<SportChick> is THAT what he meant?!
<nalioth> vhost = cloak
<nalioth> some other networks call it a vhost (virtual host)
<SportChick> nalioth: heh
<tritium> What will we cover in the meeting on Monday?
<nalioth> the irc council
<tritium> Are we forming one?
<nalioth> tritium: the ubuntu-irc mailing list archives have the latest info, if you dont subscribe
<nalioth> tritium: we've had one
<tritium> I see.
<tritium> I'll check the archives, since I have delivery off.
<ubotu> In ubotu, luvkit said: what is your purpose
<nalioth> !ubotu > luvkit
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* Hobbsee wonders what 2300 UTC is in normal time
<mneptok> 0800+1day for you
<Hobbsee> ah, 10am
<Hobbsee> [17:24]  <Ubugtu> Schedule for Australia/Sydney: 16 Mar 21:00: MOTU Council | 18 Mar 02:00: Xubuntu | 20 Mar 02:00: Kernel Team | 20 Mar 10:00: IRC Operators | 21 Mar 05:00: Community Council | 21 Mar 23:00: Edubuntu
* mneptok checks his math
<Hobbsee> which i wont be able to make...oh wait, yes i will
<Hobbsee> not sure what time i'm working, but i'll be able to connect in a bit after that at uni
<ubotu> In ubotu, predder said: chocolate is the food of the gods, or if you eat 200 g at once it'll make you feel sick
<Jucato> O.o
<ubotu> In ubotu, predder said: beer is liquid gold mate
<Hobbsee> heh
* Hobbsee ROFL's at mneptok 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> Hobbsee: hmm?
<Hobbsee> mneptok: your telitubbies pic
<mneptok> oh :)
<Seveas> teletubbies?
<mneptok> Seveas: fixed the splash
<Seveas> mneptok and teletubbies... sounds deadly
<Seveas> mneptok, URL?
<mneptok> http://people.ubuntu.com/~mneptok/ubuntu-slick.png
<LongPointyStick> Seveas: yes, that.
<Seveas> hahaha
* Hobbsee gets kicked out
<Hobbsee> bye!
* Seveas --> work
* jenda --> slacking
<Seveas> lazy bastard
<Kamping_Kaiser> hobbsee --> gone!
<Seveas> by the way: http://blog.andrew.net.au/2007/03/15#funky_flautist
<Seveas> !
<Seveas> !!
<jenda> Seveas: that's mega cool.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<jenda> Seveas: but... I think it's fake...
<Hobbsee> what'd i miss?
<Kamping_Kaiser> <Seveas> by the way: http://blog.andrew.net.au/2007/03/15#funky_flautist
<jenda> <Kamping_Kaiser> hobbsee --> gone!
<Kamping_Kaiser> all in all, not much ;)
<mneptok> i changed my diaper.
<Hobbsee> oh good
<jenda> Somebody stuff something up that guy's throat...
<Hobbsee> all by yourself?
<Kamping_Kaiser> diaper?
<jenda> yes, for example...
<mneptok> "what's for dinner?" "depends."
<Kamping_Kaiser> speaking of dinner. bbl
<Hobbsee> 34% [8 linux-image-2.6.20-11-generic 8610568/23.3MB 36%]         33.9kB/s 18m35s
<Hobbsee> miserable...
* mneptok pats Hobbsee onna head
* Hobbsee has lost her USB drive, too :D
* mneptok tempts fate in doing so
<Hobbsee> er, :'(
* Hobbsee bites mneptok 
* mneptok bastes the other side
<mneptok> give my abdomen another 20 minutes over the coals
<Hobbsee> sigh.  my USB stick definetly isnt in the friend's care
<Hobbsee> -e
<Hobbsee> it's either in back dock at work, or totally gone.
<mneptok> i tried my USB in the back dock. it never appeared in df -h and i couldn't sit for a week.
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> incoming troll
<Madpilot> Hobbsee, who & where?
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: openno
<Madpilot> ah
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: ubuntu, ubuntu-offtopic, ubuntu-devel
<Hobbsee> nalioth: i've got ops there
<Hobbsee> nalioth: just didnt think that kickban on sight was a good move
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* Hobbsee is starting to think we should be allowed to kickban on sight of known trolls
<OpenNo> I like to lodge a formal complaint
<Hobbsee> nalioth: here we go.
<Hobbsee> OpenNo: please see and obey topics, adn dont troll.
<nalioth> OpenNo: what is up?
<OpenNo> Hobbsee drunk my coffee
<mneptok> OpenNo: to do so you need to be wearing a tuxedo,
<OpenNo> I can't believe Hobbsee drunk my cold coffee
<nalioth> OpenNo: your complaint please?
<OpenNo> I have a cup of coffee to have with my smoke but Hobbsee drunk it.
<mneptok> OpenNo: we say "drank" for the past perfect in English.
<OpenNo> I'm not happy.
<Hobbsee> good.
<Hobbsee> but you're a known troll, and dont follow rules and topics, so we cant really help you.
<nalioth> OpenNo: this is a resolution channel.  do you have a legitimate complaint?
<OpenNo> Yes.
<OpenNo> Taxes are too high.
<OpenNo> Also free tibet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mneptok> you're not very good at this.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b %*!*@219-89-21-152.dialup.xtra.co.nz]  by nalioth
<Hobbsee> hooray
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Madpilot> fascinating specimen.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b %*!*@219-89-21-152.dialup.xtra.co.nz]  by nalioth
<Jucato> :D
* Kamping_Kaiser wonders if you can studdy trolls in labs, or only in the wild
<Jucato> only in the wild... they're too destructive when confined in labs
<Hobbsee> right, watch out for the other two channels
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: hehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<nalioth> what an idjit
<Hobbsee> gone in all three - nice!
<Hobbsee> right, next time he comes, can we kickban him on sight?
<Jucato> heheh
<Hobbsee> (yay for an unusual ISP)
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee, why is there a rule against it?
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: dont think so, but it tends to be bad form, i would have thought
<Kamping_Kaiser> um.... wellllll... fair enough
* Hobbsee should probably put dialup.xtra.co.nz on a highlight
<Madpilot> isn't xtra.co.nz a fairly large ISP? I know I've seen that IP before
<Kamping_Kaiser> Madpilot, i thought i had too
<Madpilot> s/seen/banned users of
<Madpilot> come to think of it :)
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: it's the same guy, over and over.
<Kamping_Kaiser> i see a lot of users from the isp, but also a lot of bans being placed
<Kamping_Kaiser> in my logs
* Hobbsee didnt think he came that often
<Hobbsee> heya GazzaK
<elkbuntu> Kamping_Kaiser, because it is the el-cheapo of nz isps... sort of like dodo to us
<Kamping_Kaiser> elkbuntu, *shudder*
* Hobbsee should find a powerpoint
<Hobbsee>      Battery 1: discharging, 18%, 00:33:29 remaining
<Hobbsee>      Thermal 1: ok, 49.0 degrees C
<Hobbsee>   AC Adapter 1: off-line
<Hobbsee> might have to unplug a computer monitor or something
* Kamping_Kaiser thinks 18% with 30+ minutes to go isnt to slouchy
<mneptok> Hobbsee: http://www.beunited.org/bebook/The%20Kernel%20Kit/System.html  <- "System Info Functions"
<Hobbsee> heh.  including the "is the system on fire"
<Hobbsee> heya stdin
<stdin> hey Hobbsee
<GazzaK> morning Hobbsee
<mneptok> Hobbsee: you can accuse the BeOS devs of many things. "not enjoying themselves" is not among them. ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Madpilot> Hobbsee, perhaps we could just ban *!*@*.nz and be done with it. :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> Madpilot, as long as no one in #Ubuntu-nz wants to wander the rest of the community ;)
<mneptok> can't we just ban the Mordor part?
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: heh
<Hobbsee> stdin: :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bS_tUaZaQ3g&mode=user&search=
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> anyone awake
<Myrtti> no
<jenda> nope...
<ikonia> apokryphos: your awake now, can you take a look at madasoka please "windows rox, linux suxx, use vista etc etc etc" trolling
<nalioth> ikonia: we see him/her/it
<ikonia> ta
<ikonia> sorry, thought you where sleeping
<elkbuntu> nalioth, seems a serial troll
<ikonia> yup
<jenda> elkbuntu: get rid of him, he's up to no good.
<elkbuntu> jenda, i tend to wait for them to say something unbaited
<jenda> okeydoke.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<jenda> elkbuntu: I suspect his name is wordplay, too...
<PriceChild> <PriceChild> <Madasoka> D00ds come help in trolling #ubuntu-offtopic !!!
<PriceChild> <PriceChild> That was in ##windows
<PriceChild> put that into #ubuntu-offtopic first by accident :s
<jenda> heh
<jenda> I muted him in #ubuntu too
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* PriceChild groans at new beryl bug tricking him into closing xchat
<Seeker`> PriceChild: What bug?
<PriceChild> windows that appear on top don't always seem to be in "reality" 8-)
<PriceChild> anyway that's ot :)
<jenda> hehe
<mc44> beryl != reality :)
<PriceChild> mc44, note the "'s ;)
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: there's a simple solution...
<PriceChild> noooooo :(
* PriceChild debates turning everything off but scale, fade to desktop and window borders.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v SportChick]  by ChanServ
<jenda> whee
<apokryphos> wuwoweewah
<mc44> waaaweeewaaweeewaa
<jenda> Borat :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> nalioth: hehe
<nalioth> woops
* PriceChild wonders why he didn't get hilighted in #ubuntu....
* PriceChild blames irssi :P
<nalioth> PriceChild: you have to set all that up
<nalioth> so blame yourself
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: irssi works fine :)
<PriceChild> But your hilights are working fine now! :)
<PriceChild> Why didn't ubotus? :(
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: not sure
* PriceChild tinkers
<apokryphos> [15:46:44]  <kudda> rofl, I been here for days on another ident..... I am here now on 2 diff connections ;x
<apokryphos> [15:46:48]  <kudda> aka malt
<apokryphos> [15:46:53]  <kudda> #fail
<apokryphos> [15:46:58]  <kudda> PLZ
<apokryphos> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<apokryphos> (in an /msg )
<nalioth> apokryphos: and?
<nalioth> trolls love attention. ignore
<nixternal> damn bots are talking out loud, scary
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> gnomefreak: seemsl ike I'm only being hilighted if my name is the first word of the sentence
<nalioth> PriceChild: keep tinkering
<PriceChild> hehe :)
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: back up before each tinker :)
<PriceChild> Hehe am doing
<gnomefreak> wait irssi might have auto backup
<nalioth> nope
<nalioth> it does not
<gnomefreak> oh
<nalioth> gotta be a real man to run linux, gnomefreak
<nalioth> no hand holding here
<gnomefreak> :)
<PriceChild> hehe
<PriceChild> Fixed :)
<gnomefreak> almost too easy
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* PriceChild growls
<PriceChild> -Jetfighter(n=Wildfire@64.255.118.231)- Don't abuse the bot if you are. (This is an auto-message sent from: Jetfighter)
<PriceChild> apokryphos: gnomefreak Amaranth him and "zoki" were talking.... maybe good to watch out for the other :)
<apokryphos> where did you get that?
<PriceChild> The notice? or about zoki & jugofoo ?
<gnomefreak> i saw zoki but he was just typing letters afaict but im only good with english and that is debatable
<apokryphos> he was responding to the bot char; removed him for now
<PriceChild> thanks apokryphos
<apokryphos> always remove on-site people/bots that respond to !
<PriceChild> Jetfighter's a new guy who's been starting out with ubuntu... finding hard to grasp the basics but has been a bit cocky using !botabuse against people
<apokryphos> and yet heh knows about auto-responders? Hm
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<LjL> jetfighter is what i call i good troll, actually. and so is hollywoodcode
<LjL> or core, or whatever he's called
<SportChick> en 17
<SportChick> oops, sorry
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Re: Jetfighter
<PriceChild> 19:15 <Jetfighter> Oh, yeah, sorry, I was just trying something, I used wine to get something to work :P
<PriceChild> He promptly disappeared, as am I :)
<apokryphos> yup; fine now, he turned it off
<Seveas> @lart apokryphos
* Ubugtu tickles apokryphos's feet with a feather
<PriceChild> That's hardly a lart is it...
<apokryphos> possibly worse than the photo one
<Seveas> @lart apokryphos
* Ubugtu pierces apokryphos's nose with a rusty paper hole puncher
<apokryphos> oh, you must not be ticklish?
<maxamillion> PriceChild: the forums are offline?
<Seveas> better? :)
<apokryphos> rust is deadly
<PriceChild> maxamillion: The forums are currently offline. We will return shortly.
<Seveas> PriceChild, HURRY :p
<mc44> PriceChild: are the forums still offline? :p
<PriceChild> Seveas: calm down! I know how much need them...
<Seveas> brb, kernel upgrade
<PriceChild> mc44: only been a few minutes?
<maxamillion> PriceChild: thanks ... i hadn't already read that ;)
<mc44> PriceChild: oh I was just nagging you for funsies :)
<PriceChild> lol maxamillion what do you want me to say? :)
<PriceChild> I'm only a lowly moderator... I'm sure ubuntu-geek will have it back up in the next few minutes.
<PriceChild> This is planned so I'm sure it'll be as fast as possible.
<maxamillion> PriceChild: ah, cool cool ... i just always ask you because you are the only one i know who has any ties to the forums
<PriceChild> maxamillion: jenda?
<PriceChild> maxamillion: jen da's been a mod longer than me :)
<maxamillion> oh ... didn't know that
* maxamillion is still a newbie in the op relm
<PriceChild> Oh and I'll promise I'll poke about your titles again soon... but I've been doing too much poking lately :)
<apokryphos> I also have a spectacular 10 or so posts
* PriceChild highfives apokryphos 
<maxamillion> PriceChild: titles? ... me?
* maxamillion tries to remember if he flamed anyone lately
<apokryphos> @lart maxamillion for possibly flaming
* Ubugtu stabs maxamillion for possibly flaming
<PriceChild> maxamillion: xubuntu? Or was that just somerville?
<apokryphos> @lart ubugtu
* Ubugtu uses apokryphos as a biological warfare study
<apokryphos> :o
<PriceChild> Those are proper larts ^
<PriceChild> None of that tickling nonsense
<maxamillion> PriceChild: wait ... what? ... i op xubuntu, somerville used to, i wasn't a part of that massive op war, and i don't think he has a forums account .... and i can't remember if i have started a thread on the forums in over a month
* maxamillion is very confused
<PriceChild> Someone asked me for dev titles for xubuntu devs on the forums... Must have just been somerville. I thought it was you as well... maybe not. :)
<maxamillion> naw, not i
<maxamillion> i'm just a lowly community member :P
<maxamillion> he's the ubuntu member
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<SportChick> heh
<SportChick> banned yourself, Seveas ?
<Seveas> ?
<apokryphos> just a broken script :P
<apokryphos> [19:49:41]  ChanServ [ChanServ@services.]  has set mode -b *!*@ubuntu/member/seveas
<apokryphos> [19:49:53]  Seveas [n=seveas@ubuntu/member/seveas]  has joined #ubuntu-ops
<Seveas> really...
<Seveas> don't know who banned me :)
<apokryphos> no-one has
<Seveas> --- Cannot join #ubuntu-ops (You are banned).
<SportChick> 12:49:25 -!- mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by ChanServ
<SportChick> 12:49:37 -!- Seveas [n=seveas@ubuntu/member/seveas]  has joined #ubuntu-ops
<SportChick> 12:49:37 -!- mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> but you were talking earlier?
<Seveas> so someone has
<Seveas> I had +v
<apokryphos> ah
<apokryphos> @btlogin
<Seveas> meh, whocares :)
<jenda> aloha
* jenda waves at maxamillion 
<maxamillion> hi hi
* LjL applauds the unknown banner
<LjL> Seveas: it was ompaul :P
* SportChick secretly bans Seveas just for a challenge
<Seveas> tsk tsk
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@unaffiliated/ljl]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@unaffiliated/ljl]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@gnewsense/friend/ompaul!#emacs]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-vvv LjL Seveas SportChick]  by ChanServ
<LjL> and the party starts
<apokryphos> mehehe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@gnewsense/friend/ompaul!#emacs]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+vvv LjL Seveas SportChick]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> thanks
<ompaul> they say nothing there
<apokryphos> heh
<LjL> ompaul: do they say anything in #vi? i'd go check
<LjL> anyway, i take it back, it wasn't you banning. i grepped but i didn't read the date :P
<LjL> [Thu Dec 14 2006]  [23:28:13]  Mode       ompaul sets mode: +b *!*@ubuntu/member/seveas
<Seveas> LOL
<ompaul> LJL I'll have you know that I used to have a dialup static ip of vivivi-ppp in former days
<LjL> ompaul: i'd have had nanonanonano-ppp, but it wouldn't look elegant
<ompaul> LjL, just cos you have no class it should have been
<LjL> tsk
<ompaul>  shazbad-nano-nano-ppp
* ompaul just figured out that LjL would not get the gag 
* ompaul phaints
* LjL is in the process of googling, indeed :P
<LjL> with little luck
* SportChick was only kidding :(
<ompaul> SportChick, we play games in this space all the time
* SportChick hides
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda_]  by ChanServ
<maxamillion> PriceChild: who do i talk to about the CSS borking on the forums?
<PriceChild> maxamillion: ubuntu-geek
<maxamillion> PriceChild: rgr
<LjL> !staff | please look at F0O in #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #ubuntu+1, #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> please look at F0O in #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #ubuntu+1, #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-effects: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<ompaul> AfroMan, whats the deal?
<AfroMan> huh?
<ompaul> so why were you banned from #ubuntu?
<AfroMan> kiddie fuckin brother
<LjL> bye
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@82-42-56-84.cable.ubr06.knor.blueyonder.co.uk]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Fujitsu> Subtle.
<LjL> quite.
<ompaul> like a brick
<maxamillion> yeah, good solid ban
<PriceChild> He's in #ubuntuforums...
<BearPerson> "some people wouldn't recognize subtlety if it hit them over the head"
<PriceChild> He seems to be asking a legitimate question...
<maxamillion> PriceChild: just watch him
<LjL> PriceChild: wait for the abuse, it'll come. quickly.
<PriceChild> I'm ready :P
<maxamillion> lol
<LjL> well, i suppose i might not have given him a fair chance of an appeal (*snort*)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@82-42-56-84.cable.ubr06.knor.blueyonder.co.uk]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ompaul> you are almost evil
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> heads up
<maxamillion> ?
<PriceChild> ? :s
<ompaul> #ubuntu had 8 joins and no comments
* ompaul thought that should be recorded
<maxamillion> lol
<Fujitsu> AfroMan is in #-devel.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Why? O.o
<PriceChild> F00BAR just joined forums...
* Fujitsu curses the 20-channel limit.
<PriceChild> Fujitsu: You can request for it to be lifted if you've a good enough reason ;)
<PriceChild> Afroman left...
<Fujitsu> Ah. Well, I normally like to sit in around 18 channels, but every so often I'll wish to join another couple... and boom. Who do I ask?
<PriceChild> ah, same host lol :P
#ubuntu-ops 2007-03-17
<PriceChild>  /stats p
<Fujitsu> Has that NZ guy been back?
<Fujitsu> So PM a staffer?
<PriceChild> yeah
<PriceChild> and now F00BAR's gone :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<LjL> dunno, i'm probably way too much naive, but i'm even willing to believe that afroman/f00bar/whatever actually was the victim of a mistake as he claimed (i.e. brother messing with the computer)... the bans stay, right now, since i've got no real reason to remove them this soon, but if your best judgment tomorrow tells you he should be allowed in, feel free to remove them
* PriceChild thinks that's the worse excuse in the book
<Madpilot> no, "the dog ate it" is :P
<nalioth> and you'd know, PriceChild <EG>
<Fujitsu> Madpilot: True.
<tonyyarusso> "My mom forgot to put my it in my backpack"
<Fujitsu> The dog accidentally stepped on the keys, you know.
<PriceChild> nalioth: Hey I've been on the forums enough to have heard that one enough before.
<PriceChild> That may be the first time I've heard it on irc... :P
<PuMpErNiCkLe> They should make a mod of the cat-on-keyboard detector.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> "Noob-like typing detected - administering electro-shock to user."
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ...purely as a defence against interfering brothers, of course.
<Madpilot> of course, just for the interfering brothers. </pious>
<ubotu> In ubotu, jawee said: Where is this coming from?
<Madpilot> heh
<Madpilot> Hobbsee, you must be lurking in LP's Newest Bugs page
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: heh.  #ubuntu-bugs, actually
<Madpilot> ah. that '404 on ubuntu.com' bug was just made by a visitor in -docs -  you beat me to NotABug'ing it
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> works fien here...
<maxamillion> Hobbsee: i shoulda just asked in here :P
<maxamillion> Hobbsee: i figured it would, i just thought i would double check
<Hobbsee> maxamillion: hehe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* Mez larts Hobbsee
* Hobbsee bites Mez 
<Mez> ooh, kinky :D
* Fujitsu stomps on everybody present
<Hobbsee> heh
* Hobbsee stomps on Mez and throws him outside.
<Fujitsu> Oooooh.
<Mez> kinky :D
<Mez> Hobbsee, never knew you were into that sorta thing
<Hobbsee> Mez: i'm not, i'm just throwing you outside so you cant have what you want
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<Fujitsu> Can somebody please kill off P5YCH0 in #ubuntu?
<Fujitsu> Thanks nalioth.
<nalioth> not done yet
<Fujitsu> He's banned and has left...
<nalioth> no, he was quieted and went on to another channel to bug them about condoms and whatever other crap  . . .
<nalioth> then he got klined.
<Fujitsu> Ah, is good.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> anyone alive?
<Hobbsee> Seveas: maybe
<jenda> hola, Hobbsee
* Fujitsu is deceased.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: oh dear
<Hobbsee> heya jenda
<nalioth> Hobbsee: what did you need?
* Hobbsee needs to move the meeting forward a day
<Hobbsee> ie, to the 20th, not the 19th
<nalioth> Hobbsee: seveas definitely wants you at the CC meeting
<Hobbsee> nalioth: so i see
<ompaul> Hobbsee, we call that moving out .. so might I suggest to allow for linguistic differences you might say, you want to move the meeting by one day, from .. too
<Hobbsee> ompaul: yeah - which is why i tried to say it better in my email
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> Hobbsee, I'd rather have the IRC meeting before the CC meeting
<Seveas> so moving it back one day is possible, but forward not
<Hobbsee> Seveas: uh, okay...
<Seveas> Hobbsee, btw: 23:00 UTC is 7am .au time, right? How's that in the middle of the day?
<Hobbsee> Seveas: no, it's 10am
<Hobbsee> Seveas: tuesdays Will Not Happen (tm)
<Fujitsu> Seveas: We're not +8!
<Fujitsu> Well, I guess WA might be.
<Hobbsee> sorry, your monday
<LjL> i'm in UTC+25
<Hobbsee> Seveas: the other time is sunday, 2000 UTC or so...
<Hobbsee> Seveas: but that's quite close
<Hobbsee> Seveas: and i'm assuming you guys will have trouble making it
<Hobbsee> or a time in the middle of your night, which wont work
<Seveas> 20:00 UTC is fine for me
<Seveas> nalioth, prod
<Seveas> it's middle of the day for .us
<Seveas> and evening for .eu
<Hobbsee> it's also a sunday
<Seveas> LjL, how's sunday 20:00 for you?
<nalioth> sunday is fine
<LjL> 20UTC sunday? uhm, i'm probably not going to be home (and when i am, well, i'll need to have dinner)... what about 21?
<Hobbsee> sorry - i've just got a whole stack of classes, doing a science
<Hobbsee> LjL: er...depends how late it's going to last
* Hobbsee will have to get off irc by 21.30 or so
<Hobbsee> unless i got ready for uni first, i guess, then jumped on irc...
<Seveas> hmm, idea
<Seveas> we've got the whole council here now, let's do our pre-meeting now and the meeting-with-other-ops on monday
<LjL> well what's the agenda anyway? discussing the new documents i suppose
* Hobbsee is so going to bed now.
<Seveas> ah
* Hobbsee has to be at work in 8.5 hours.
<Seveas> right
<Hobbsee> 23 or so hours away might be possible, though
<Seveas> well, sun. 21:00 then?
<Seveas> and fasttrack it
<LjL> maybe 20:30
<LjL> though i suppose i'll join at 20:40 or so
<Seveas> hehe
<Seveas> 20:30 nalioth Hobbsee ?
<Hobbsee> that works
<nalioth> Seveas: whenever is good
<nalioth> i just need enough time to do the math
<LjL> the math?
<Seveas> ok, settled, I'll mail -irc and will be available at the original meeting time for questions/remarks from people who can't make it
<nalioth> subtracting from UTC
<Hobbsee> okay
<LjL> ah :)
<Hobbsee> nalioth: timeanddate.com
<jenda> ...or Ubugtu
<Hobbsee> that too
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PuMpErNiCkLe]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PuMpErNiCkLe]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> anyone change the topic on meeting.. It is xubuntu time
<apokryphos> topic should only be changed by Ubugtu
<jenda> effie_jayx: you should be getting a package next week :)
<apokryphos> effie_jayx: wasn't the meeting scheduled through the fridge?
<effie_jayx> <j1mc> you two here for the xubuntu meeting?
<effie_jayx> <Grey_Loki> Hrm, I see in the topic there's a MOTU council. Is this MOTU as in, Mark of the Unicorn?
<effie_jayx> <Grey_Loki> Even though I missed it >.<
<effie_jayx> <j1mc> heh . . .
<effie_jayx> * j1mc can't change the topic, but according to the fridge, this is xubuntu time
<effie_jayx> apokryphos, it is according to jlmc
<apokryphos> hm, indeed
<apokryphos> effie_jayx: the topic is not +t, feel free to change it
<apokryphos> Seveas: ping
<Seveas> apongkryphos?
<apokryphos> Seveas: is the scheduler mucked up?
<Seveas> yes
<apokryphos> ok, so the topic will be too; they'll just have to change it manually
<Seveas> they cannot :(
<Seveas> bot will change it back
<apokryphos> unload scheduler for that channel?
<Seveas> neh, removed the code that broke it
<apokryphos> cool
<elkbuntu> hoxer is now on my 'one more f***up and you get kicked' list
<elkbuntu> hoxzer*
<effie_jayx> elkbuntu,  :O
<elkbuntu> effie_jayx, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10769/
<elkbuntu> anyway, feet and eyes tired... off to bed. nighto
<effie_jayx> elkbuntu,  add it to you blog post
<effie_jayx> we male humans can be real jerk at times
<effie_jayx> :S
<effie_jayx> elkbuntu,  don't judge us all by our worst specimens please ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v joejaxx]  by ChanServ
<joejaxx> :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<joejaxx> gnomefreak: do you still need me?
<gnomefreak> oh yeah do you need maintainer for ff or anyother mozilla stuff?
<gnomefreak> im building ff for our preview so i can just change the version if you use a differnet one and send it off
<joejaxx> oh actually i had a question concerning mozilla
<gnomefreak> shoot
<joejaxx> gnomefreak: they took mozilla-browser out right?
<joejaxx> out of the repos
<gnomefreak> um sort of
<joejaxx> oh ok
<gnomefreak> we still have mozilla-firefox and mozilla-suite for now
<gnomefreak> they will be replaced in feisty+1
<joejaxx> ok
<joejaxx> gah hold on brb
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-03-18
<terlmann> we have 1033 pple in ubuntu, could we get some regional methods in and split them up ?
<PriceChild> terlmann: "regional methods"?
<Fujitsu> terlmann: It's operating fine at the moment.
<terlmann> yea
<terlmann> thats the good part
<terlmann> but it does get hairy at times'
<terlmann> so I had an idea
<terlmann> presorting the users into rooms based on location , but allow them to join other region rooms if they want to. splitting it up into 6 at the moment seems logical. as more begin to use ubuntu you are going to see the numbers rising. and combine the fact some clients(konversation for one) automatically query whois and you get a little laggy in about 3 months. the details can be ironed out later, what is important is that this issue needs to be cons
<terlmann> idered now, as the *doom* approaches. lol.
<Fujitsu> There are few enough people giving support as it is.
<Fujitsu> Splitting it up would exacerbate that situation greatly.
<terlmann> just a suggestion , would be proud to help.
<PriceChild> Also how would you tell new users "sorry... we'r enot going to help you here... go to that channel"
<Seveas> you don't
<Seveas> the most famous example is #python splitting up
<Seveas> it's rather useless
<Seveas> many people join both channels
<terlmann> no, you tell them that they CAN access the other 5 channels, but we put you in this one to begin with
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
<terlmann> yea
<terlmann> those that take the effort
<terlmann> like me and you
<Seveas> terlmann, not going to happen. Period.
<terlmann> ok
<terlmann> when do you think it is going to hit 30,000 ;-)
<Seveas> by the rate it's growing (700 users in 2 years), not before I die
<Pricey> Freenode will die first :P
<terlmann> it actually , might go down considering that  the daughter os's like pioneer and soon to be freespire , and that svedish chap that made mandrake is making one , are going to draw some off..
<terlmann> freenode will never die
<terlmann> we have newcomers every day
<terlmann> sabayon migrated , any others ?
<terlmann> I wish debian and canonical would join ; and ubuntu would be the release branch. you would have to add a section that does it from dvds, but that is already underway, I presume.
<Pricey> terlmann: No I meant that Freenode would die from the strain of a channel much larger than this much quicker than it got to a number that high
* Pricey growls at his wireless
<terlmann> well , is there any work being done to pioneer a replacement for irc ?
<BearPerson> there's always jabber
<Seveas> lol
<Seveas> an xml protocol to replace an overcrowded more efficient protocol
<Seveas> I don't see that working :)
<joejaxx> lol
<joejaxx> imagine all 1000 ubuntu users in a jabber Conference room
<joejaxx> haha that would be terrible
<Fujitsu> Booom.
<Fujitsu> That's quite some bandwidth
<joejaxx> yeah
<BearPerson> jabber conference rooms are not implemented very well currently
<BearPerson> you don't get much more efficient than irc, though
<BearPerson> still, jabber could potentially overtake irc if they get their act together
<Seveas> BearPerson, I think we see people on jupiter before that happens :)
<BearPerson> :)
<BearPerson> the question is always, if you're looking for a replacement for irc, what do you want replaced?
<terlmann> irc is efficiant , but, more serverside code is needed
<Seveas> some oddities
<BearPerson> do you want a system where netsplits don't occur as often? use a mesh-linked irc-like network
<Seveas> like proper auth/ident
<terlmann> and a advanced protocol
<Seveas> standardization between networks
<Seveas> standardization of Services
<joejaxx> i would like the ability to have oper abilities without having a symbol by your name
<joejaxx> that would be nice
<Seveas> joejaxx, staff have that :)
<Pricey> joejaxx: that's possible ;)
<Pricey> joejaxx: never seen nalio.th being sneaky? :P
<joejaxx> i mean for use channel opers :(
<BearPerson> a lot of those things take just a quick server hack
<joejaxx> s/use/us/g
<BearPerson> standardization will not happen as long as that is the case
<Seveas> BearPerson, indeed
<joejaxx> Seveas: Pricey :)
<BearPerson> there is some irony in that
<BearPerson> actually, mesh-linked only takes a moderately-sized server hack either, I guess
<Seveas> you can borrow routing and cycle detection from ip :)
<BearPerson> you could, if you had properly working multicast and broadcast
<Seveas> irc with wormhole routed messages...
<BearPerson> irc is nothing but multicast communication with privacy/control features
<Seveas> while we're at it, let's re-implement email and get rid of spam
<BearPerson> irc actually has a pretty decent extension hook with channel modes
<Pricey> Easy as Pie
<BearPerson> but it has turned out to be not good enough in the long run
<Seveas> PIE
<Seveas> ME LIKE PIE :)
<BearPerson> \pi
<Seveas> @calc pi
<Seveas> @load Math
<Seveas> @calc pi
<Ubugtu> 3.14159265359
<Seveas> @calc pi *e
<Ubugtu> 8.53973422267
<Seveas> @calc sqrt( Pricey )
<Seveas> -Ubugtu- Error: 'pricey' is not a defined function.
<Fujitsu> Aw...
<BearPerson> I believe jabber can in principle skip past the protocol oddities that unnerve people with irc, while keeping reasonable reliability and resource standards
<Pricey> mmmmmmmmmmmmmm PIE!
<BearPerson> but it will take a significant amount of designing and work
<Seveas> Pricey, are you weebl or bob? :)
<Pricey> uuu that's a tough one
<Pricey> And I haven't tuned in in soooo long...
<BearPerson> in xml I can just do <option type="ban">foo!bar@nook</option>
<BearPerson> compression can crush the bandwidth usage a bit for me
<Seveas> compression is probably too expensive on the server
<BearPerson> irc servers do compression
<BearPerson> only between each other, though
<Seveas> yeah, imagine doing c2s compression :)
<Seveas> or worse, encryption
<BearPerson> one of the basic faults with channel modes is that there's no quite standardized rule about which modes take parameters
<BearPerson> there are irc servers with ssl support
<Seveas> I know
<Seveas> they don't grow big :)
<BearPerson> well, depends
<BearPerson> I think right now most of our cpu load is select/poll calling overhead
<Pricey> I am the monkey
<BearPerson> then again, 4000 simultaneous users isn't exactly 'big'
<Seveas> is select that expensive when Nfds gets large?
<BearPerson> you have to loop again everytime you want to call select
<Seveas> true
<BearPerson> there are nonstandardized mechanisms where you add an fd you want to watch only once
<Seveas> what's the use of that?
<BearPerson> come with pretty names like kselect, epoll, andsoon
<Seveas> I heard of epoll, never used it though
<Seveas> I usually am lazy and use the excellent select/mainloop integration in glib
<BearPerson> http://monkey.org/~provos/libevent/libevent-benchmark2.jpg
<BearPerson> "scalability"
<Seveas> ack
<Seveas> that scales damn nice :) (epoll/kqueue that is)
<BearPerson> yeah
<BearPerson> modern ircds use them
<BearPerson> we don't, hyperion is a pile of $insert_expletive_here 8)
<Seveas> gheghe
<Seveas> is the registry project still alive without lilo?
<BearPerson> was it with him?
<BearPerson> I'm still keeping a few ideas for it on the back burner
<Seveas> barely
<Seveas> but occasionally he'd say he wrote som code for it
<BearPerson> I'm mostly focused on getting us a new ircd right now
<Seveas> no more hyperion?
<BearPerson> aye
<BearPerson> most of the features will survive, of course
<Seveas> ohmy, migration to a new ircd -- that'll mean complete shutdown & restart of the network
<Seveas> chaos :)
<BearPerson> been done before
<Seveas> I know
<Seveas> it was chaos ;)
<BearPerson> it can be reduced a bit, actually
<BearPerson> I've whipped up a few schemes
<Seveas> pretty please keep the server-pass-is-nickserv-pass feature alive though, it's one of the best fatures of freenode :)
<BearPerson> but essentially, you can take a snapshot of the network 'channel state' (modes, bans, but probably not chanops/voices) and re-inject it when the network comes back up
<Fujitsu> Seveas: What does said feature do?
<BearPerson> it's pretty nonhard
<BearPerson> "when you specify a connection password but your iline does not require one, it is sent to nickserv in an identify command"
<Fujitsu> Ah, that's nice.
<Fujitsu> Is it documented anywhere?
<BearPerson> request noted, I'll try to keep it in my list
<BearPerson> I think our website mentions it in passing
<Seveas> the website needs some thorough redesign
<BearPerson> that too, but I'm not a web designer :)
<Seveas> heh
<Seveas> who's doing the website?
<BearPerson> I'm a coder, I code; occasionally I talk to people ;)
<BearPerson> depends on what you call 'doing' :)
<Seveas> maintaining
<Seveas> writing pieces of code/content
<BearPerson> I can try to remember who has edit access, though I probably couldn't tell you... ;)
<Seveas> lol
<Seveas> "If I told you, I'd have to kill you"
<BearPerson> "/kill you" you mean ;)
<BearPerson> but that wouldn't help :)
<Seveas> hehe
<BearPerson> mostly, we are running quite well on quite moldy code
<BearPerson> hyperion has been maintained for the past years with the assumption that it'll be abandoned soon
<BearPerson> theia has never seen anything remotely resembling 'maintenance' anyway ;)
* SportChick looks in at Seveas 
<SportChick> Seveas: got a few minutes?
<Seveas> sure
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<SportChick> anyone here knowledgeable in ubuntu AND raid AND willing to help a blonde, clueless chick and her hubby?
<LjL> no^3
<SportChick> LjL: :(
<LjL> well i really don't know anything about raid, i feel lucky when i have *one* drive that works
<terlmann> SportChick : must you raid ?
<Seveas> terlmann, yes - promise raid controller
<terlmann> o well.... you know about mdadm ?
<Seveas> must ven do hardware raid
<Seveas> kernel doesn't see disks without the promise driver
<SportChick> we aren't set up for hw raid at this point
<Seveas> well, you could do software raid
<Seveas> but after going through the trouble of getting that promise thing working, you might as well do proper hardware raid
<terlmann> yea, hardware is faster and more reliable than software ;-)
<Seveas> with a promise controller, that's not always true :P
<terlmann> you think , but on my system I damm well guarantee you hardware handling the work would be faster ;-P
<Seveas> faster, true
<Seveas> more reliable... neh...
<terlmann> now as for me I cant get any help in #ubuntu for a simple problem I have , and I think It could be solved in 1 step , just I dont know the step.
<Seveas> the problem being?
<terlmann> esd does not work .
<SportChick> oops, yeah, hardware raid, not sw - told you mozul should be the one talking :)
<terlmann> ALSA lib pcm_route.c:1121:(_snd_pcm_route_open) ttable is not defined
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<terlmann> gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'esdsink' << and it skipped lots more
<terlmann> eheh
<Seveas> terlmann, is ubuntu-desktop installed?
<terlmann> this story has a history
<terlmann> yes
<terlmann> back to the custom kernel  we go, where I added in 2 fake sound cards in the compile .
<Seveas> ahhh.... custom kernel
<terlmann> now I have new kernel
<Seveas> -ENOSUPPORT
<terlmann> but still no worky
<Seveas> most people in #ubuntu won't even try supporting custom kernels
<terlmann> o no U upgraded after that
<terlmann> no custom now
<terlmann> ubuntu linux kernel installed
<Seveas> for a good reason, the Ubuntu kernel actually know what they are doing. Most people trying a custom kernel don't :)
<Seveas> s/Ubuntu kernel/Ubuntu kernel team/
<terlmann> well, what is the quick way to reconfigure the sound system ?
<terlmann> I cant find it anywere
<terlmann> alsa works
<terlmann> but not esd
<Seveas> *must not make joking remark about esd not working being a feature and not a bug*
<Seveas> a well, didit anyway....
<Seveas> :)
<terlmann> so , is there a cli command to reset it to ubuntu defaults ?
<Seveas> no idea
<Seveas> I try not to mess with sound
<Seveas> alsa scares me
<PriceChild> tsmithe:
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: he's klined
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: ty
<tonyyarusso> seemed weird to manage twice
<nalioth> huh?
<tonyyarusso> nm
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Sebboh> I have been informed that my router suffers from the malformed DCC request vulnerability.  I'd like to test that.  Please describe what I'm supposed to watch for before sending me any malformed DCC requests...
<Hobbsee> hi Sebboh
<nalioth> Sebboh: join me in #moderation, please
<Sebboh> Nice nickname, Hobbsee. ;)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Sebboh> Nalioth, #moderation?  That would be the third channel in this scavenger hunt.. =P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> Sebboh: indeed :P
<nalioth> Sebboh: you may ask any of these other ops to test you, but it's still gonna be another channel
<Sebboh> I just came and left moderation.  I get it now, it was an arbitrary channel.  Sure.  I'm there.
<nalioth> tsk tsk
<Sebboh> Rather than connect on a different port, I think I'll flash my router. =P
<nalioth> Sebboh: your choice
<nalioth> once you get it done, let us know  :)
<Sebboh> btw the hardware pukes before dumping its buffers onto the line, it seems--I'm saying that the strings never reached my client.
<Sebboh> Ahh, and it doesn't kill all the connections, just the one that it comes down.  (Just noticed that my other IRC connection didn't peer out at all..)
<Hobbsee> indeed
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> nalioth: don't suppose you'd know the status of my compiz group registration
<nalioth> let me look
<effie_jayx> hello
<Madpilot> evening
<Hobbsee> hiya
<nalioth> howdy
* Hobbsee DOOMS everyone in greeting
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  why me!!!
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: because it's fun!
<effie_jayx> hehe
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  how is LongPointyStick  is related to your weapon :D
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> LongPointyStick keeps watch, when i'm nto here
<effie_jayx> ohh ;) I see
* PuMpErNiCkLe QUAKES Hobbsee in response :p
<effie_jayx> :O
* Hobbsee laughs at PuMpErNiCkLe's puny attempt at world domination.
* PuMpErNiCkLe feels small
<effie_jayx> PuMpErNiCkLe,  I gotta give it to ya... you are brave... to go an try to QUAKE the almighty Hobbsee
<nalioth> so Hobbsee please confirm my bad math . . .
<nalioth> we've got about 13 hours til the meeting, yes?
<Hobbsee> when did we decide to hold it?
<Hobbsee> uh, no one's told fridge, etc, yet, and this topic still says the old time
<Hobbsee> yep, that'd be right
<nalioth> Hobbsee: the irc meeting is between 4 people
<nalioth> why does it need to be on the fridge?
<Hobbsee> because the old time is?
* Hobbsee shrugs
<cables> There are a bunch of people in #ubuntu talking about Vista and Windows and gaming... I've !offtopiced them several times.
<maxamillion> nalioth: ping
<nalioth> maxamillion: pong
<maxamillion> nalioth: you have ops in #ubuntu?
<nalioth> maxamillion: i have ops in #ubuntu, yes.
<GazzaK> nalioth has ops everywhere :-) /me runs and hides
<maxamillion> nalioth: ok, then maybe you can help cables or look into his complaint ... i lack ops there or else i would ;)
<maxamillion> nalioth: thanks btw
<cables> nalioth !offtopic-ed
<cables> already.
<nalioth> i've been watching since he came in
<maxamillion> nalioth: oh ... ok, just checking
<maxamillion> nalioth: didn't know if you were around ... just saw that you were the most probable to be at your kerboard according the the time stamp on the last thing you wrote
<maxamillion> :)
<nalioth> they seem to have turned back to the topic at hand.... Ubuntu
<maxamillion> well that's always good
<nalioth> what the hell is going on in #ubuntu ?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> hi ompaul
<ompaul> morning
<nalioth> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<maxamillion> lol
<nalioth> maxamillion: something funny? i'm severely lagged and seeing how much lag i have
<maxamillion> oh
<maxamillion> nalioth: i just didn't know ubotu would pong
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* Hobbsee chisels mneptok 
<tsmithe> that's not very nice
* jenda takes a picture
<Hobbsee> thoreauputic: oh dear....
<thoreauputic> hmmm
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi thoreauputic
* thoreauputic thinks about the sort of response that would have had in #debian a few years back
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: hello :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Hobbsee> thoreauputic: heh.  well, it *is* for a development release
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: I kind of like the "WTF are you doing running Sid when you hav eno clue?" attitude (sometimes we are a bit too nice to people ) ;)
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: that makes me a bad Ubuntuero I think ;p
<thoreauputic> .. also a lousy typist
* thoreauputic smacks his fingers
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauputic, its true though (why are you running sid with no clue?)
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: that's what I mean - people need to be reminded that they are running alpha/beta software
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauputic, yup. *offers cluebat*
<Hobbsee> thoreauputic: heh.  exactly. "why are you running the devleopment release, where things break, with no clue"
<Hobbsee> i think that's a legit question, and in the asker's interest, it's better to ask
<thoreauputic> having said that, i must say that feisty has been pretty friendly lately afaics :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> Etch is down to 65 RC bugs - wow
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> fingers crossed they find more - i want it to come out for my birthday ;)
<Hobbsee> hi Vorian_
<Vorian_> hey Hobbsee :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> ok, the following is a personal interest of mine, you decide if it's too specific and not worth adding
<LjL> !roadnav is a free street mapping and GPS navigation program with spoken directions, using free data available from the U.S. Census Bureau (TIGER, at http://www.census.gov/geo/www/tiger/) and the OpenStreetMap project (at http://www.openstreetmap.org/) - An !Edgy compatible package can be downloaded at http://roadnav.sourceforge.net/
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> !maps is <reply> Street mapping and GPS navigation software available for Ubuntu includes !GpsDrive (GTK, raster maps, free), !Roadnav (GTK, free vector maps from Tiger and OSM, free), !GoogleEarth (Qt, proprietary vector maps, proprietary)
<Hobbsee> heya LjL
<LjL> morn... ev... hi hobbsee
<elkbuntu> morning for 10 minutes now
<LjL> eleven
<LjL> unless my NTP client is very much mistaken :P
<LjL> well, twelve
<elkbuntu> meh, i wasnt intending on being precise
<LjL> :P
<ikonia> LjL: awake ?
<ikonia> or anyone
<LjL> yup
<ikonia> give cunnint_stung (bad nick) a prod will you he keeps refering to boxes as "shitboxes"
<LjL> idleone !languaged, let's see if they keep on doing it
<ikonia> he's done it 2 times so far - but yes, thats why I asked for a "prod" - also his nick swap the s and the c around
<LjL> ah, right... i was wondering why the nick sounded slightly vulgar to me, and couldn't find a reason =)
<ikonia> yeah
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PuMpErNiCkLe]  by ChanServ
<dsas> Hi, am I in the right place to request an IRC cloak?
<nalioth> dsas: depends on the cloak
<dsas> a ubuntu/member one.
<nalioth> !member
<ubotu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<dsas> I am a member.
<dsas> http://launchpad.net/~dsas
<nalioth> poke seveas
<dsas> nalioth: ok thanks .
<dsas> Seveas: could you give me an IRC cloak please? I'm http://launchpad.net/~dsas
<ompaul> dsas, ehh no, he can't he can request it :)
<dsas> bah, Seveas could you request that then please? :)
<ompaul> dsas, also it is Sunday ... so time will be a thing ... you will have one soon I imagine
<dsas> ompaul, Seveas: I've coped the last two months, no rush.
* ompaul hints to dsas that Mr S is not around so pinging him later or tomorrow might be a good thing and not sending memos or some such but a straight PM might be best 
<ompaul> All hail oneko and curse the bugs of X paths!
<dsas> ompaul: righto. thanks for your help.
<ompaul> dsas, you are welcome
* ompaul thinks why type yw when you can get your word count up by one whole word the other way, to say nothing of the long explaination about what you were doing just after that
<nalioth> ompaul: oneko ate the dutchman memoservice
<ompaul> nalioth, oneko ate lots of bad karma and did not complain, so some people who have good karma and should not still use IRC today :)
<thoreauputic> ompaul: does having a high word count increase karma ?
<ompaul> All hail oneko
<ompaul> thoreauputic, no but saying oneko does
<thoreauputic> :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> LjL: is that the same wolverine from the other day that seveas banned ?
<LjL> ikonia: dunno, i know i had redirected him to here for the same reason as now before
<ikonia> ahhhhh
<ikonia> I was curious if it was the same guy, I was going to strap in and watch the argument again
<ompaul> where?
<ikonia> where what
<ikonia> sorry do you mean where was the agrument ?
<ikonia> argument even
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> ompaul: the argument was a few days ago, he was just trolling seveas banned him and just refused to discuss it after he started pm'ing seveas being a pain, it was just ammusing
<ikonia> ompaul: just wondered if it was the same guy
<babyju> Please test me for the DCCExploit fix.
<PriceChild> babyju, join #babyju  please
<PriceChild> @btlogin
<PriceChild> babyju, You may now rejoin
<PriceChild> #ubuntu :)
<babyju> thank you.
* PriceChild growls at his misplaced # key again
#ubuntu-ops 2008-03-10
<Cpudan80> That bosonac guy in #ubuntu
<Cpudan80> Is wanting to compile a syn flood bot
<Cpudan80> <bosanac> Lewoco: http://pastebin.ca/935913 here is the code
<Cpudan80> Suggest ban
<Cpudan80> He was in ##windows a minute ago
 * PriceChild looks in
<njan> LjL, has bosanac given you a 'revised' pastebin for th esourcecode he wants compiled?
<njan> LjL, he was running around channel to channel asking people to compile a trojan for him to stick on his brother's PC..
<Cpudan80> Ahh brotherly love :-)
<LjL> njan: no, he only asked about compiling
<njan> hmm.
<njan> ty
<Cpudan80> Well
<Cpudan80> He's going to compile something viscous....
<LjL> Cpudan80: was that in #ubuntu? missed it if so
<nickrud> all I care about is he not waste space here. 
<Cpudan80> Damn that is spelled incorrectly
<Cpudan80> LjL: Yes in #ubuntu
<Cpudan80> He didn't paste the code link in #ubuntu
<Cpudan80> that was in ##windows
<LjL> Cpudan80: yes indeed i was asking whether the paste was in #ubuntu
<Cpudan80> no
<Cpudan80> That was in ##windows
<LjL> i'll highlight, but as long as he isn't explicitly asking about something illegal, he's staying
<Cpudan80> Ok well
<Cpudan80> Just thought you'd like the heads up
<LjL> sure, thanks
<Cpudan80> LjL: It happened before you joined ##windows btw --- if you want a log I can give it to you
<njan> Indeed, after I told him to stop asking for people to compile sdbot for him, he's switched to asking in various channels how to cross-compile things.
<PriceChild> he moved onto #defocus
<LjL> no need, i believe you, but i'm not acting on something that happened on other channels
<Cpudan80> LjL: Right --- I understand
<Cpudan80> Interesting
<Cpudan80> He really wants this thing compiled doesnt he...
<Cpudan80> Too bad it prob wont work
<Cpudan80> The code is a mess
<LjL> funny thing is, the command i gave him should indeed work
<LjL> bet he hasn't tried it
<Cpudan80> It probably didnt work lol
<Cpudan80> It probably errored out
<nickrud> hm, what's the penalty for aiding and abetting ;)
<Cpudan80> And now he's stuck lol
 * LjL bets he's coming back with another nickname
<Cpudan80> He is now known as whah
<nickrud> beat me Cpudan80 
<LjL> Cpudan80: you're late - he quit now
<Cpudan80> I told him that changing his nick wouldn't fool us
<Cpudan80> He made up some lame excuse
<njan> nickrud, at least where I am, the CMA makes assisting in committing an offence under section 1 or 2 of the CMA punishable by up to two years in prison.
<njan> At least, the amended version of it does.
<njan> http://www.statutelaw.gov.uk/content.aspx?LegType=All+Legislation&title=Police+and+Justice+Act+2006&searchEnacted=0&extentMatchOnly=0&confersPower=0&blanketAmendment=0&sortAlpha=0&TYPE=QS&PageNumber=1&NavFrom=0&parentActiveTextDocId=2954345&ActiveTextDocId=2954408&filesize=4388
<LjL> nickrud didn't know what he was going to use the compiler for, so i doubt that would apply
<nickrud> njan: probably something similar here as well, us. 
<njan> nickrud, I'd imagine.
<nickrud> LjL: just joking :)
<njan> LjL, no, probably not.
<njan> Anyway.. he's gone now, hopefully he will indeed find something better to do with his time as I suggested he do. ;)
<njan> Night, folks. ;)
<Cpudan80> Night njan
<LjL> njan: like planning for a bot attack in all the channels involved? yeah, probably :)
<nickrud> luckily we have the over ops to protect us
<nalioth> 'over ops' ?
<nalioth> is that anything like 'underalls' ?
<Pici> exactly like that
<tonyyarusso> what's an underall?
<nickrud> I'll leave that you your own imagination
<Pici> tonyyarusso: no idea
<nickrud> things worn close to the skin
<nalioth> you kids, i'll tell you what . . . 
<tonyyarusso> must be a texan thing
<nalioth> no, it was quite a popular brand name in the USA a few years ago
<nalioth> before y'alls time, evidentally
<Pici> nalioth: underoos?
<nickrud> ouch
<nalioth> no, Underalls
<Pici> overalls?
<LjL> beneathsome
<PriceChild> I've only heard of overalls
<nalioth> it was a brand name for panty hose
<Cpudan80> Overalls was a brand name?
<tonyyarusso> apparently I was <10 when they disappeared
 * Pici shrugs
<Cpudan80> I didnt know that
<PriceChild> no idea, word at least though
<nalioth> Cpudan80: "Underalls" (see scrollback)
<Cpudan80> oh right right
<nalioth> <sigh>
<Cpudan80> rofl
 * nalioth returns to his crypt
 * nickrud was always curious about the level of convo in ops, and is learning
<nickrud> nalioth sets the tone ;)
<LjL> nalioth: const char *key, const char *salt
<PriceChild> nalioth: has a crypt!
<LjL> returns pointer to char
<nalioth> i suggest you take your geritol around these young fellows, nickrud, they're way quick
<Cpudan80> lol
<nickrud> nalioth: I always do
<nickrud> back to work. see you all. This was a longer break than I intended. As always, interesting and enjoyable
 * Seeker` should do some crypto work
<PriceChild> Seeker`: but do you have a crypt to do it in?!
<Seeker`> No :( That makes me sad :(
<PriceChild> We'll find you one one day :(
<LjL> [01:55:34] [Notice] -ChanServ- Channel [#crypt] is private
<LjL> obviously
<ubotwo> In #ubuntu, dooglus said: !locale is wrong - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf - E: Couldn't find package localeconf
<LjL> !locale
<ubotwo> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<LjL> !info localeconf
<ubotwo> Package localeconf does not exist in gutsy
<LjL> well i haven't a clue what the right package would be
<Seeker`> LjL: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=localeconf&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<Seeker`> looks like its gone
<Seeker`> Maybe it was included as part of something else
<Jucato> !test
<ubotwo> Failed.
<LjL> [02:46:09] <majkoebac> LjL, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59087/plain/ <----- here its the error when i type sudo apt-get install build-essential [02:46:37] <LjL> majkoebac: that's not an error, it's simply asking you to insert the Ubuntu CD. [02:47:05] <majkoebac> LjL, so what to do?
<LjL> and then sometimes i wonder why i'm not as active in #ubuntu as i once was
<LjL> what a stupid question to ask
<LjL> jrib, for your collection
<jrib> #72
<Hobbsee> hah
<jrib> "how do i pass memtest?"   that's a recent favorite.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59089/
<Jucato> :)
<LjL> i'd have some pearls if i had done this too... now it would be quite a mess to find them in the logs :)
<Seeker`> jrib: nice
<LjL> some people who either are trolls or like to feed them have this standard "welcome to my ignore list" response
<LjL> if i were one of them, i guess i'd have "welcome to my highlight list"
<LjL> !nodeco is <reply> If you're missing windows decorations after enabling Desktop Effects with an NVIDIA card, try « sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24 » in a !shell.
<ubotwo> LjL: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LjL> why don't you die
<LjL> !nodeco is blah
<ubotwo> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> !no nodeco is <reply> If you're missing windows decorations after enabling Desktop Effects with an NVIDIA card, try « sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24 » in a !shell.
<ubotwo> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> EEEW
<LjL> did we lose half of our banlist or something
<PriceChild> Hmm?
<LjL> [03:21:34] --> PaulTag has joined this channel (i=8f69ac12@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-8b2eda302e513b01).
<LjL> no, he's not exempted
<LjL> and the banlist is much shorter than it should be, here, although i thought it was just konversation messing up after the big netsplits
<LjL> but perhaps it's the network messing up after the big netsplits
<Cpudan80> LjL: You lost the gateway web one
<LjL> Cpudan80: well i doubt there's only one lost
<PriceChild> LjL: there was a clearup, the limit was reached again
<LjL> PriceChild, surely the cleanup wouldn't include bans such as that?
<PriceChild> No idea, wasn't here afaik.
<Cpudan80> Is it really necessary to have all those bans?
<LjL> seveas did it, didn't he
<LjL> Cpudan80: quite so, yes
<Seeker`> Cpudan80: #ubuntu gets an awful lot of trolls
<Cpudan80> Yes but all these single host bans
<Cpudan80> like *!*@IP
<LjL> Cpudan80: i remove those after a month
<Cpudan80> Oh
<Cpudan80> Why is the bot banned
<Cpudan80> or well muted
<LjL> because it's broken
<Cpudan80> it is?
<LjL> quite
<Cpudan80> :-(
<Cpudan80> When did it break?
<Cpudan80> I'm talking about ubotu
<LjL> yes, ubotu is broken
<Cpudan80> :-(
<LjL> it broke yesterday
<PriceChild> LjL: putting the mibbit forward back on?
<LjL> PriceChild: yes, but first trying to find out how many bans we lost
<PriceChild> I think near 150
<LjL> there is no 83.230.* either
<LjL> ¤%&
 * PriceChild growls
<LjL> ok right now it should be 299 bans
<nalioth> LjL: we pulled the 83.230 ban earlier
<LjL> the limit is?
<Seeker`> LjL: There were 343 the other day I believe
<Seeker`> Or at least thats what /mode +b said
<LjL> [03:33:02] [Notice] -ChanServ- 31  *!*unagi*@*                         correcting*other*versions
<LjL> who's correcting other versions
<LjL> *!*unagi@* was on purpose
<LjL> -bbbb syf*!*@* *!*fuck*@*!#ubuntu-ops *!?=shit@*!#ubuntu-ops livingdaylight!*@*
<LjL> something i'm missing, really
<crdlb> autorem list?
<LjL> i pretty much think if everyone cleared dynamic-looking bans by the month like i do, we wouldn't need to do things like this
<Seeker`> why was livingdaylight banned?
<LjL> no, removed bans
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<LjL> he was banned ages ago, with pretty good reasons
<PriceChild> Seeker`: ridiculous troll
<crdlb> I mean, were they added to the autorem list?
<LjL> no
<Seeker`> PriceChild: Seems to have been in -uk for a while
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: care to tell me about hosts now?
<nalioth> hosts?
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: web hosting
<nalioth> ah
<Seeker`> wb LjL 
<nalioth> Seeker`: he didn't leave
 * nalioth wishes people would quit responding to mechanical difficulties
<Cpudan80> tonyyarusso: Dont go iPowerWeb
<Cpudan80> A bunch of idiots over there
<Cpudan80> Every time I turn around they've broken something
<tonyyarusso> I've never even heard of it.
<nalioth> anyway, tonyyarusso already has superior hosting
<nalioth> ...that he never uses
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: that's not "hosting"...
<tonyyarusso> that's a build environment
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: you have access to more stuff than you can shake a stick at
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: but would you _want_ me running web sites and irc bots there?
<nalioth> irc bots are fine (i'm running 3)
<nalioth> websites would be slower than frozen moleasses
<tonyyarusso> hmm, will keep in mind
<tonyyarusso> I'd love to find somewhere that can do both, but don't have that yet.
<tonyyarusso> I was hoping silenceisdefeat would be sufficient for the latter, but they apparently aren't that reliable.
<nickrud> Seveas has to stop having a life
<Pici> aaahhhh
<band4life> LjL?
<RoAkSoAx> hello!!
<RoAkSoAx> is anyone around?
<jrib> RoAkSoAx: best to just ask and wait
<Pici> RoAkSoAx: I believe jpatrick has a spanish bot by the name of botijo 
<Pici> Although, I barely understand spanish, so I'm not sure if it has the same functions
<RoAkSoAx> Pici, yeah but i believe it does not have the same functions
<RoAkSoAx> that's why i was thinking on translating ubotu into other languages such as spanish
<jrib> ubotu can have channel-specific responses right?  The issue is probably that the bot gets laggy with too many channels.  
<Pici> I thought ubotu was having issues today
<tonyyarusso> jrib: yes.  !factoid-#channel is foo
<jrib> that too
<RoAkSoAx> it was
<nalioth> ubotu has been having issues for 2 days now
<jdong> it's that time of the month for ubotu.
<RoAkSoAx> lol
<jrib> RoAkSoAx: in any case, you can always run your own ubotu
<RoAkSoAx> jrib, yeah i was thinking about it too, the thing is that i will need to know how the bot is configurated and the factoids so that i can translate them to spanish
<Pici> RoAkSoAx: http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/ and https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots/
<RoAkSoAx> let's see
<RoAkSoAx> thanks for the link Pici ;)
<RoAkSoAx> and, is it a way to setup The Ubuntu IRC Bots project for translation in Launchpad??
<Pici> That.. I do not know.  
<jrib> that's an interesting project, setting up some interface to keep the translations in-sync
<RoAkSoAx> jrib, yeah like translations of Ubuntu packages (since I'm a Official Translator to Spanish) , would be good to have bots available in other languages
<RoAkSoAx> and off course i will like to translate them :D
<RoAkSoAx> but anyway, do you who can i talk with to make this happen?
<Pici> RoAkSoAx: Seveas is the one who designed the bot, but hes not around right now
<RoAkSoAx> Pici, yeah, but what about making translations for bots available in LP?
<Pici> RoAkSoAx: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots/   But like I said, hes not online right now.
<RoAkSoAx> ok thannks for help, i'll be around :)
<Myrtti> er?
<nickrud> tonyyarusso: on the subsume thing, I'd kicked him and talked with him after that stuff bazhang is talking about. 
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: Ah, ok.
<ubotwo> _ruben called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotwo> Ng called the ops in #ubuntu+1
<Daviey> That was as much OT as it gets.
<jpatrick> Pici: botijo is ubotu in Spanish
<Pici> jpatrick: Thats what I thought.  I think RoAkSoAx wanted a 1 to 1 translation of the factoids though.
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: what do you want to know?
 * Hobbsee wasn't there
<Tm_T> mmmmgh, I hate this, I still don't have funny hat rights in u-ot
<jussi01> hmmm, anyone else getting weird pm's from pratama?
<Pici> Noop
<jussi01> I joined #ubuntu with my alt nick, suddenly pming me...
<Pici> I dont see anyone with that name in #ubuntu
<Pici> and I just /cycled
<jussi01> [03/10/08 14:14:35] *** pratama [n=user7@125.163.208.116] has quit ["Ex-Chat"]
<Pici> What kind of messagE?
<jussi01> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59125/
<LjL> why is ubotu not in -ot?
<Tm_T> who knows
<Tm_T> ubotu: test
<Pici> The bot has not been well.
<jdong> no it has not
<Pici> I wasn't around when he fell ill, but we've been using ubotwo
<jdong> is he in -devel?
<Tm_T> she?
<jdong> lol
<LjL> it should be everywhere, just unresponsive
<LjL> with ubotwo actually doing the factoids
<LjL> but ubotu can still be used for the bantracker
<Pici> Tm_T: ubotu just doesnt sound like a womans name, sorry.
<jdong> LjL: two should probably be in -devel?
<jdong> and tu should be muted
<Pici> Yes.
<LjL> jdong, i do it on an on-ask basis.
<LjL> are you asking? :)
<jdong> LjL: meh not particularly, just in case people want to use bugtracker in -devel
<LjL> usual problem in -devel
<LjL> i can't get access
<jdong> ah
<LjL> could ask ubotu to leave, but yesterday i was told (about #k-d) that it would be better to leave it there for the bantracker...
<jdong> ah
<jdong> the bot needs a shutup command :)
<LjL> jdong: the bot has a very weird permissions scheme
<LjL> jdong: you need to have the #channel,op capability to do that sort of things
<jdong> weird
<LjL> look i'll just make it part
<LjL> i really don't think there will be so much bannination going on in there
<Laughed> Im back, whats up Jack???
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: ^ for you?
<Pici> IndyGunFreak: Whats up?
<IndyGunFreak> nada, just bored.
<Jack_Sparrow> Yep.. no issues...
<Laughed> Hey you two, since Im here just wanted to say you guys are awesome
<Pici> IndyGunFreak: /topic
<Pici> :)
<Laughed> see you on the floor
 * Pici waves
<Pici> That was nice
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> i'm aware o the topiic... i'm out..
<Jack_Sparrow> Considering it was after a ban.. yes
<IndyGunFreak> but thre seems to be a lot of people who just *hang out* here.
<Jack_Sparrow> I did ask to msg him
<LjL> IndyGunFreak: like... the ops?
<IndyGunFreak> and non-ops
<Pici> IndyGunFreak: The non-ops who are here are operators in non-core #ubuntu channels.
<LjL> or bots.
<IndyGunFreak> ic..
<Pici> Or bots
<IndyGunFreak> oh well, later.
<Pici> Or people we can't get rid of
<Pici> mc44
<LjL> Pici: sssh, it's logged.
<Pici> Pici: sshh I know
<LjL> Pici: ssh is better than telnet
<Pici> I know.
<LjL> it's true, can't get rid.
<Mez> :O
<Pici> I caught sight of telnet being used on LOST the other day.
<Mez> auto-rejoin :(
 * Mez installs a revolving door for mc44 
<LjL> Pici: yesterday i typed "telnet ljlhead". i haven't had telnet installed for like half a decade. sometimes my brain works in strange ways.
<Pici> Arg, and I just typed telnet in this search box instead of 'float'
<Mez> Pici, its more fun when you do stuff like this and wonder why it isnt working
<Mez> <Mez> ps x | awk '/[p]idgin/ {print $1|"xargs kill -9"}'    
<Mez> <Mez> ah crap, wrong window
<jdong> Mez: that's quite a ridiculous way of killing pidgin
<Seeker`> lo Mez 
<Mez> jdong, it's out of habit now ;) I use it for amarok mainly (cause of all the weird run off scripts that arnet amarok, but need to be killed aswell)
<Mez> hey Seeker` 
<Seeker`> why not just use pkill -9 pidgin
<Mez> Seeker`, cause I'm too used to writing stuff like that now ;)
<Mez> we all have our idiosyncrasies
<Seeker`> heh
<Myrtti> pkill pidgin
<Myrtti> killall pidgin
<Myrtti> Seeker`: software should always be given a chance to die some other way than -9
 * jdong tries to take it to an extreme
<Seeker`> Myrtti: Mez specified the "-9" in his command
<jdong> ps aux | grep pidgin | awk '{print $2}' | xargs -i "kill -7 {}; sleep 2; kill -9 {}"
<jdong> there.
<Myrtti> blergh
<jdong> overkill command of the day
<Seeker`> Myrtti: how was your early morning journey
<jdong> not nearly as bad as the command I use to extract versions out of debian/changelog
<LjL> foreach process in {1...65535}; do if [ -e /proc/$process ]; then if grep pidgin /proc/$process/cmdline; then kill -s 9 $process; fi; fi; done
<Myrtti> Seeker`: I'm whacked
<jdong> LjL: NICE!
<LjL> aside from the foreach that doesn't exist in bash
 * jdong fixes that ridiculously
<jdong> for process in ` python -c 'print "".join([str(i)+ " " for i in range(65536)])'`; do....
<Mez> jdong, actually, it should be 2,2,5,5,9 to kill something
<Mez> (its the way I always do it - and normally I dont get to the 9 - in this case I did (I crashed it by pasting in a massive regex)
<Seeker`> You should write a brainf*ck program to kill something
<Mez> Seeker`, ?>
<Seeker`> Mez: ?
<Mez> <+Seeker`> You should write a brainf*ck program to kill something
<LjL> jdong, for process in {1...65535} does work though, it's just the keyword foreach that's wrong :P
<Seeker`> Mez: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brainfuck
<LjL> Mez, so you're outputting raw HTML now?
<Mez>  pdebuild --logfile ~/katapult.log -- --basetgz ~/sid.tgz  
<Mez> LjL, ? outputting raw HTML ? *confused*
<LjL> Mez: you said ?>
<Seeker`> hmm, mootbot no longer has a host
 * Mez rolls eyes at LjL 
<Mez> Seeker`, what is mootbot
<LjL> Mez: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScribesTeam/MootBot
<Mez> oh, yeah, I know now 
<Mez> Who's in charge of it ?
<Seeker`> I wrote the first version
<Seeker`> someone else is hosting it, and made a few changes
<Mez> Seeker`, so why does it no longer have a host ?
<Seeker`> Mez: The person hosting it is no longer able to provide the server
<Mez> :(
<Mez> Seeker`, see /msg
<Pici> Whats pending for ubotu to be fixed and/or whats wrong with it?
<LjL> Pici, seveas is pending
<nalioth> Pici: the tubes need cleaning
<Pici> Okay.... that clears everything up then.
<Pici> LjL: can ubotwo be joined to -bugs?
<LjL> sure
<LjL> it won't give the feed tho
<Pici> It shouldnt, bugs-monitor is for that now anyways.
<Pici> or something like that
<Amaranth> is this ubotu2 or something?
<Amaranth> it seems to be dying an awful lot
<LjL> Amaranth, no, it's just a broken ubotu, ubotwo is replacing it
<sudobash> may I please join Ubuntu again because I have run into quite a bit of interesting ubuntu problems
<PriceChild> that's not a reason
<PriceChild> a reason would be "because i understand whatever i did was wrong, and i'm going to not do it again because of so and so"
<sudobash> i need to see what people think about this update crash
<PriceChild> to your reason we say 'should have thought about that first'
<sudobash> oh well i updated 7.04 to 7.10 on a 500 mhz celeron and it completly crashed ubuntu... It cant even get through the init process... cant even recognize a HD unless I run live CD and mount through there... it puts me at ASH and says initramfs>
<PriceChild> this isn't a support channel, please read what i've said above
<PriceChild> i'm not saying "no".
<sudobash> Yes I understand that I was out of line and it will not happen again...
<sudobash> but that doesnt really matter: <PriceChild> to your reason we say 'should have thought about that first
<Mez> @btlogin
<Mez> it responds nice and fast to btlogin
<LjL> Mez, it's in the working period right now. it'll stop working in about 15 minutes
<sudobash> what i did was say some things I shouldnt have and then did a ban evasion... I am sorry and I haven't done any more ban evasions and I am here asking to get entrance back to somewhere that can help me figure out what happened... I could just reinstall Ubuntu but I would like to try to figure out what happened and see if it could be fixed possibly so if other people have this problem I can help them
<Mez> sudobash, your bantracker history is an interesting read
<sudobash> ouch... thats not good.. but hey I have helped a lot of people here and I am just trying to further my knowledge so I may be of some help to others in my position...
<sudobash> i have never seen Ubuntu crash like before and would like to know what happened... I tell you, you dont need support until you cant have it
<sudobash> lol
<Mez> It seems that in every log, you've been warned, and then ignored the warning.
<Mez> !support | sudobash 
<ubotwo> sudobash: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<sudobash> yes i know that is the support channel
<sudobash> i used to help out there
<Mez> sudobash, then please, stop trying to get support in here.
<Mez> You need to wait quietly for the person who set your ban to come back and evaluate whether to let you back in.
<Mez> While you do so, I suggest you read the following
<Mez> !CoC > sudobash 
<Mez> !guidelines > sudobash
<sudobash> ubotu down 
<sudobash> oh guess not
<sudobash> I have read it since the ban
<Mez> sudobash, I'd suggest coming back some other time to be fair. Ban evasion, then gloating about it, isn't exactly something we're happy to forgive easily.
<Mez> Its been 4 days since your ban. It's not likely for it to be cleared any time in the next, oh, I dont know... week or two?
<sudobash> alright well I use my brothers account... technically if it is on his PC and on his nick and his connection then it isnt ban evasion
<sudobash> with his IdentD
<sudobash> correct? to ask one question?
<Pici> sudobash: no
<PriceChild> that's ban evasion...
<PriceChild> *you* are banned
<Mez> sudobash, if it's YOU being in the channel and YOU are banned, then it is ban evasion
<PriceChild> not your computer, not your connection, you
<PriceChild> Mez: who set the latest ban?
<Pici> sudobash: We discussed removing your ban in a month, not 4 days.
<sudobash> well i dont want to pi$$ yall off
<Pici> PriceChild: LjL and I discussed it.
<PriceChild> cool
<PriceChild> leave you to it then
<Mez> PriceChild, LjL did, and we've discussed in /msg
<PriceChild> was that needed?
<Pici> Mez: ?
<Mez> sorry... misfire
<Mez> I'm not having a good day today
<Mez> Apologies. I've got buttons that are too close to each other
<Pici> Mez: its okay :)
 * Mez removes the kickban button
<Mez> **** it's 4pm already ?
<Mez> was thinking of heading home cause I feel ill... but might as well stay around now
<Pici> *!*@c-68-53-223-172.hsd1.tn.comcast.net placed in #ubuntu, dunno if sudobash was using a proxy in here 
<Mez> er, well, he has 3 bans on him in there now
<Mez> * Bans matching sudobash!n=wicked@c-68-53-223-172.hsd1.tn.comcast.net (Wicked)
<Mez> * *!*@c-68-53-223-172.hsd1.tn.comcast.net
<Mez> * sudobash!*@*
<Mez> ah, 2...
<Mez> misread it
<ubotwo> dgjones called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotwo> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> Hey p_quarles, how can I help?
<PriceChild> (ubuntuforums mod wondering what the channel's about, talking to him now)
<Jack_Sparrow> PriceChild, this isnt a good thing right  <adlisyakir> somebodies can help me to hack using 31337 shell
<PriceChild> hehe
<PriceChild> probably not
<Pici> Well, for barely knowing perl, I think I've kludged up a script to match hostmasks against current bans
<Pici> Possible side effects to using the script are nosebleeds, nausea, upset stomach, and death.
<LjL> my bots, including ubotwo, are GOING DOWN for a server upgrade, downtime should be ~20 minutes if all goes well
<Pici> LjL: okay.  Care to announce that in -irc as well?
<nalioth> ubot3 is available
<ubot3> Factoid is available not found
<nalioth> ubot3 botsnack
<ubot3> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<LjL> in the interest of a shorter downtime - tell me if a K6 kernel will refuse to boot on an Intel :P
<PriceChild> LjL: isn't K6 amd
<LjL> yeah
<nalioth> k6 kernel should run on intel
<LjL> urgh 2.4 isn't in the repositories anymore even
<LjL> it'd really better run :|
<LjL> ok shutdown -h now time, haven't done anything like this in years, crosses fingers :P
<dgjones> Hi, don't know if this was noticed, but just seen "<_mug> re. could a normal user do damage to the system except his/her own files/homedir when he types rm -R / ? what would be deleted?", somebody else added the suggestion that using sudo would cause a lot more damage
<Pici> dgjones: I just saw it
<dgjones> ok, i saw your comment then
 * Mez is taking himself off the grid in half an hour. If you need me, nows the time to say
<Myrtti> If I fall asleep on the keyboard and cause havoc, kick at will
<Mez> lol @ Myrtti 
<Myrtti> I'm dead seriosu,                I perss space totay unaware
<Myrtti> Tm_T: i trust you
<Mez> Myrtti, go get some sleep. This is said as a colleague an a friend in line with the burnout policy :D
<nalioth> just keep your cavies off the keyboard, Myrtti  ( cats are bad enough )
<Myrtti> Mez: we're having FLUG board meeting on IRC
<Myrtti> have to stay awake
<Mez> cavies?
<Mez> Myrtti, so? go sleep - it's more important
<Myrtti> Mez: guinea pigs
<Mez> ah
<Mez> never heard them called that before
<Myrtti> cavia porcellus
<nalioth> Mez: you should get out more
<Mez> nalioth, ?
<Mez> nalioth, the plan is to stay in tonight :D
<Pici> ompaul: bots are down
<ompaul> Pici, lovely no bots no wiki
<ompaul> what next no freenode?
<nalioth> Pici: what bots are down?
<Pici> nalioth: ubotwo
<Pici> ubotu
<ompaul> !test
<nalioth> Pici: ubot3 works fine
 * ompaul waits for proof :)
<nalioth> ubot3: test
<ubot3> Failed.
<Pici> okay, but ubot3 isnt anywhere.
<nalioth> because nobody has asked for it 
<Pici> nalioth: hi!
<ompaul> nalioth, do you have any need / use for tabserv I want to nuke the box I killed off the old irc logs that were _old_
<Pici> nalioth: could we have ubot3 in #ubuntu please?
<nalioth> ompaul: i do not
<ompaul> nalioth, thanks
<Pici> I think thats the only place we really *need* a bot currently
<ompaul> right so one other person to know
<Pici> nalioth: thanks
<Tm_T> mmmmmmgh
<Tm_T> is ubot3 silent in some places?
<Pici> Tm_T: muted perhaps
<Tm_T> Pici: not by me
<Tm_T> mmmmgh
<stdin> can we get a working bot in #k please?
<Pici> nalioth: ^
<ompaul> stdin, no you can now merge with ubuntu :)
 * ompaul falls over
<Myrtti> ompaul: LOL
<Myrtti> funniest ever
<stdin> or maybe not :p
<Myrtti> ompaul: high five!
<ompaul> hehehe
 * Myrtti tips and starts to snore
<ompaul> sleep well
 * jussi01 wonders if we have a need for a bot still? ( i have ubot5 sitting there)
<Tm_T> jussi01: -fi channels please
<jussi01> Tm_T: ole hyva
<Tm_T> jussi01: danke sehr
<jussi01> do we have one #k?
<jussi01> nm
<nalioth> Tm_T: ubot3 is in #ubuntu-fi
<Tm_T> nalioth: but doesn't respond
<nalioth> Tm_T: you requested this some time ago . . .
<nalioth> ubot3 test
<ubot3> Failed.
<nalioth> it's working fine
<nalioth> let me restart it
<jussi01> Ill go ahead and remove ubot5 then?
<nalioth> please
<Tm_T> jussi01: when ubot3 is alive, danke
<nalioth> Tm_T: why didn't you poke me before?
<Tm_T> nalioth: I think I did, sorry if I didn't
<Tm_T> my bad anyway
<jussi01> nalioth: would you pop ubot3 into #kubuntu-fi also, so I can remove ubot5 from there?
<r2d2rogers> Who would be the right person to talk to about locobot being MIA in a channel, if there's no response to an email to the listed address in the wiki?
<Tm_T> MIA ?
<r2d2rogers> No response since Thursday
<Tm_T> aa
<r2d2rogers> Missing in Action
<Tm_T> seve's ?
<r2d2rogers> cool
<r2d2rogers> will wait till I see him then?
<nalioth> what's a locobot?
<Tm_T> I might be wrong in this
<r2d2rogers> Local Community Teams IRC Bot
<r2d2rogers> does channel logging for the LoCo team channels
<nalioth> if seveas maintains it, it my be MIA
<Tm_T> I don't know, but that's what came first to my mind
<r2d2rogers> nalioth: he having issues currently?
<nalioth> r2d2rogers: for 3 days now
<r2d2rogers> sounds almost right, Locobot disappeared before our last meeting on Thursday
<jussi01> nalioth: it would be nice to have ubot3 in #kubuntu-devel, if you please.
<jussi01> thanks nalioth 
<nalioth> any time
<nalioth> just mute ubot3 when ubotu returns
<nalioth> don't /kick or /remove please
<jussi01> sure
<ubot3> In #kubuntu-fi, makinen said: !kubuntu is ubuntu kde:llä
<Seeker`> r2d2rogers: what is the bot called?
<r2d2rogers> locobot_4
 * Seeker` hadn't heard of that bot before
<r2d2rogers> no worries, we were just missing having the log published in the usual place
<r2d2rogers> several of us log to local anyhow
<Seeker`> r2d2rogers: you heard of mootbot?
<r2d2rogers> we can be patient.
<r2d2rogers> no?
<Seeker`> r2d2rogers: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScribesTeam/MootBot
<r2d2rogers> Nice
<r2d2rogers> Thanks
<r2d2rogers> that might be a good solution
<r2d2rogers> instead of logging full time
<Seeker`> Its a great solution :) But I'm biased, as I wrote it :P
<r2d2rogers> Cool
<r2d2rogers> we are playing with a bot of our own, but more for learning and entertainment so far...
<LjL> GAAAAAAH
<LjL> i have so many expletives on the tip of my fingers i don't know where to start
<nickrud>      why, did ban4life catch up with you?
<LjL> err no, is that one around too?
<nickrud> trying to reach you most nights my time
<LjL> i've merely spent since 18 until now "upgrading my server"
<LjL> last 45 minutes were mostly spent trying to cram an SDRAM module in
<nickrud> why, you have some sucky 3d party repos enabled?
 * nickrud runs and hides
<LjL> nickrud: no, all pure debian etch. except the kernel. that's 2.4.27.
<LjL> what's sudobash doing in -meta, and what's the deal with metabot disconnecting before splits?
 * Mez is back
<Mez> I think he's just trying to be annoying
<Seeker`> lo Mez 
<Seeker`> good evening?
<Mez> lo
<Mez> meh, twas ok
<Mez> not feeling too talkative atm tho
<Seeker`> k
<Nameless[hire5]> Ïðèâåò
<Nameless[hire5]> Êòî ìîæåò ïîìî÷ü íîâè÷êó â Ëèíóêñå ?:)
<Nameless[hire5]> Ïëèç , ïîìîãèòå ! Ïðîáëåììà - óòêíóëñÿ è íå ìîãó
<LjL> !ru | Nameless[hire5]
<ubotwo> Nameless[hire5]: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<nickrud> lovely name, you might want someone russian speaking have him change it
<nalioth> why am i seeing question marks?
<nalioth> ubot3 ru
<ubot3> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
 * nalioth wonders what happened to his fonts
<Seeker`> I see (what I assume is) russian text
 * nickrud is pondering intermittent loss of some chinese ideographs
 * nalioth has moved to a remote box.  It has no extra fonts installed  :(
<PriceChild> nalioth: I've got that problem too :(
<PriceChild> the occasional one appears, but not many
<LjL> PriceChild: what, russian or chinese?
<PriceChild> both
<LjL> PriceChild: on DejaVu?
<PriceChild> ?
<LjL> the font
<PriceChild> no idea
<LjL> should use DejaVu for decent unicode support
<Amaranth> ubot3 ch
<ubot3> Factoid ch not found
<Gary> nalioth: we should hunt rich down?
<Amaranth> we don't have a factoid for chinese?
<LjL> Amaranth, "CH" is switzerland, and no, we don't have one for switzerland
<LjL> !cn
<ubotwo> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Amaranth> bleh, cn
<nalioth> 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<nickrud> !cn
<ubotwo> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<nickrud> deja vu sans, still lost ideographs (did have san, I assume that's dejavu
<LjL> nickrud: yeah it lacks a few chinese glyphs
<LjL> but it's the best you can get that's free i'm afraid
<LjL> it should have everything else though
<LjL> at least, everything in common use (might not have Linear B, assuming it's made it into unicode yet)
<nickrud> but I was getting nice complete (I assume complete) previously, most of the glyphs I have seen are not visible now. Anyway, I know it's a local issue. And linear B is available, I made an effort to fill in my unicode once :)
#ubuntu-ops 2008-03-11
<LjL> nickrud, dejavu renders the message from ubotu like this: YYYNNYYNY
<Dave2> \win 415
<Amaranth> all those show up fine here
<Dave2> bleh *stabs compose*
<Amaranth> then again i'm using Lucida Grande from OS X :P
<LjL> Amaranth: really, what font?
<LjL> ah
<PriceChild> That's just ridiculous.
<LjL> PriceChild: what, dave?
<nalioth> ubotu: test
<PriceChild> mhmm
<LjL> nalioth: it's muted
<nalioth> <sigh>
<LjL> anyway yes, right now it works
<nalioth> how are we supposed to know anythign if it's muted in here?
<LjL> but it'll just stop in a quarter hour, wanna bet?
<LjL> nalioth, i think it's pretty clear it's not going to come back up properly without the intervention of seveas, without testing very much
<sudobash> i am trying to help this complete classroom by myself if anyone wants to just take a peek in edubuntu and give some input...
<sudobash> please?
<PriceChild> sudobash: this channel is for operator/abuse questions.
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: basically wrt hosting I was wondering what pros/cons you'd found and if you had a recommendation.
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: i'm using linode, and like it.
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: but tha'ts a VPS, so it's not shared hosting
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Could you explain the difference between shared, VPS, dedicated, and whatever crazy terms are out there?
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: shared:  no root access, resources shared.  vps: own resources in terms of ram, disk space, etc, shared cpu.  dedicated:  own box in data centre, with only you on it.
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: so VPS is probably VMs I take it?
<jdong> tonyyarusso: right, or Xen
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: xen-based, usually
<tonyyarusso> How is Xen different?
<jdong> tonyyarusso: you get the appearance of being on your own box with root access but the actual physical resources behind it are shared with many others
 * Hobbsee suggests rtfm'ing for those kind of questions
<jdong> tonyyarusso: xen's paravirtualization, not virtualization :)
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: fair enough, although I've tried that a bit with limited success, so I thought I might see how others phrased it
<tonyyarusso> jdong: uh, sure :P
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: i meant the xen vs the other stuff, adn virtualisation
<jdong> tonyyarusso: VM tends to come with the connotation of VMWare/VirtualBox or some other higher-overhead type of setup
<tonyyarusso> gotcha
<tonyyarusso> So a VPS presumably should have significantly better performance than a shared environment, right?
<jdong> tonyyarusso: no
<Hobbsee> it's supposed to have
<Hobbsee> in terms of it having more ram, etc, it probably does
<jdong> tonyyarusso: the perofrmance of a VPS packed to the same density as a shared host will be identical or worse
<jdong> tonyyarusso: but typically VPS'es are backed by much more generous hardware allocation
<Hobbsee> jdong: how many people are usually on a shared host box?
<jdong> Hobbsee: a Site5 box I've used (acheron) had over 500 sites on it
<jdong> Hobbsee: powered by a 4-core Xeon
<jdong> Hobbsee: load average was always shot in the 50's
<LjL> i've had fucking enough of the complains about floodbots spam (probably amounting to some whopping 0.1% of channel traffic)
<LjL> you can go back and stop attacks the old way
<tonyyarusso> ...
<Hobbsee> We group Linodes of the same plan together onto the hosts. A Linode 360 host has no more than 40 Linodes on it. A Linode 540 host has no more than 30. Linode 720 host: 20 Linodes; Linode 1080 host: 15; Linode 1440 host: 10. 
<Hobbsee> jdong: ouch
<jdong> tonyyarusso: shared-hosting has privacy and security concerns, along with the fact that you cannot install software in the same way
<Hobbsee> 40 != 500
<jdong> Hobbsee: right
<Hobbsee> jdong: wow.  i've not seen my load average above ~10 or so, doing some pretty heavy stuff
<tonyyarusso> jdong: I see, so those are the main points, but it's quite "likely" that performance might be better too?
<Hobbsee> usually it's around 0.00 - 0.02
<jdong> tonyyarusso: right
<jdong> tonyyarusso: VPS carries the connotation of being a more generous/upscale service :)
<jdong> tonyyarusso: with my time on  a shared-host, I found that someone else's crappy Perl/PHP script causes everyone to suffer
<tonyyarusso> Looks like Linode's plans start at double what I'm paying for shared, which I guess is reasonable.
<jdong> tonyyarusso: rarely, if ever, will that happen on a VPS. You are in your own little world
<Hobbsee> jdong: token's ftw - they get limited.
<tonyyarusso> I assume on a VPS there would be no restrictions on what you could run as well, correct?  As in background processes, IRC bots, etc.
<jdong> tonyyarusso: you've got root
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: is yours a 360, or bigger?
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: 360
<jdong> tonyyarusso: you can do whatever the hell you want. I've known people who used debtakeover to change a Fedora VPS to Debian/Ubuntu
<jdong> which is quite interesting :)
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: and is that "plenty", or would you consider something larger?  (And for what sort of things running?)
<tonyyarusso> jdong: lol, never heard of that before...
 * Hobbsee is running bip, an irc server, an instance of ubotu, 2 drupal sites, and probably a couple of other bits i've forgotten
<Hobbsee> as in, the ubotu with all the linked bantracker, etc.
<Hobbsee> haven't seen it going into swap yet.  it's hard to tell how much memory it's actually using, due to caching though
<tonyyarusso> So it should handle my little sites with no problem.  COol.
 * Hobbsee occasionally uses it to compile
<Hobbsee> nice fast link there, so it gets the deps quickly.  takes a bit longer to compile, but i don't really care.
<tonyyarusso> Now, one thing that I noticed is the the disk space and bandwidth limits are much smaller than a shared host.  For instance, the Linode 360 is 10GB / 200GB, whereas my shared host is 500GB/5TB.  Any thoughts on that front, other than pointing out that I have no idea how I would use half a terrabyte anyway?
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: oh yeah, i knew i forgot something.  i'm using it as a backup too.
<Moniker42> Seeker`, i think you should remove the ban in u-uk
<Hobbsee>  /dev/ubda     ext3    9.6G  3.7G  6.0G  39% /
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: and the 10G gives you enough free space for that?
<tonyyarusso> ah, I see.
<Hobbsee> sure.
<Moniker42> it is ineffectual and irrelevant
<Seeker`> Moniker42: It is not a ban, it is a mute
<Moniker42> Seeker`, it has nothing to do with that channel
<Hobbsee> seeing as my client is likely to be paying for a lot of the hosting bill (yay), i'm planning to switch to annual, which is 15gb
<Seeker`> Moniker42: Seeing as it was you that did that the first few times, even after I asked you to stop
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: besides, they'll probably give another free upgrade soon, which should help.
<Seeker`> Moniker42: I think it is reasonable to assume that it was you doing it
<Moniker42> Seeker`, even if you had evidence for that it is still irrelevant to that channel
<Hobbsee> # Transfer/Mo 200 GB
<Hobbsee> # Incoming: 428 MB
<Hobbsee> # Outgoing: 367 MB
<Hobbsee> # Total: 794 MB
<Hobbsee> ie, 0% of monthly transfer
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: they give free upgrades?
<Seeker`> Moniker42: It may help to get the point across that is a pretty stupid, troll-like thing to do
<Moniker42> and what does that have to do with me being muted in #ubuntu-uk?
<Moniker42> nothing.
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: http://www.linode.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=16
<Moniker42> you have no claim to mute me for something that is done in an open channel/with a freenode-wide service
<Moniker42> Seeker`, are you just ignoring me now, or are you afk?
<nalioth> Moniker42: keep in mind that what you did could be considered a DOS
<Seeker`> Moniker42: Someone was doing their best to annoy a user in the channel
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Interesting.  And in the event that I ever decided to sign up with them, do you get any sort of credit for a referral?
<Seeker`> Moniker42: You did it several tiems - or at least what you said in the channel impled that strongly
<Moniker42> that is not relevant. it is obviously part of the story, but the issue is whether or not you can mute me in that channel for use of a freenode-wide service
<nalioth> Moniker42: would you rather we take care of it at the network level?
<Seeker`> Moniker42: Seeing as I only have power in that channel, and the relevant offense was commited in that channel, I feel it is justified
<Seeker`> If you want me to talk to some staff about abuse of network-wide service abuse, I will.
<nalioth> Seeker`: it's too late for that.
<Moniker42> nalioth, i don't see why legitimately carried-out complaints about abuse of powers on this network lead to threats of *more* punishment
<nalioth> the staff already knows
<nalioth> Moniker42: perhaps we're not on the same page here
<Moniker42> thanks, the ban has been lifted.
<nalioth> but i find it coincidental that you show up here at this time
<Moniker42> i'm not here on a crusade, so now that the ban has been lifted, unless anything more needs to be said, i'll be off...
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: nope
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: 'k.  Thanks.
<Tm_T> ubotu: test
<Myrtti> poor ubotu
<Tm_T> indeed
<Myrtti> only 14 minutes of lag
<Seeker`> quiet morning
 * Pici enjoys the quiet
 * jussi01 walks in, making a huge noise so everyone wakes up :P
<Seeker`> :O
 * Myrtti throws pillows at jussi01 
<Myrtti> let us sleep
<Mez> Seeker`, shush, you'll jinx it
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> !test
<ubotwo> Failed.
<jussi01> hmmm, is ubotu muted in here?
<Hobbsee> yes
<jussi01> seems to be working fine in #ubuntustudio...
<jrib> ubotu and ubot3 are both private messaging users when  !factoid > user  is used in #ubunt.  Can we tell ubotu to go away?
<Pici> jrib: kick/ban it?
<jrib> Pici: yep, forgot about that :)
<jrib> I've banned ubotu for the above reason
 * mneptok meeps
 * jussi01 beeps
<Myrtti> tweet
<Pici> smeat
<jrib> moo
 * jrib thinks he missed the pattern
<jussi01> noises i guess...
<Myrtti> sudobash: how can we help you today?
<ubot3> In #kubuntu, frank_ said: ubot3, aptoncd is APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers. More info at http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<LjL> !aptoncd
<ubotwo> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<LjL> do we need the factoid at all? it's in the repos...
<nickrud> the link is probably useful
<LjL> meh the link is always useful, but it's in the APT description!
<LjL> Description: Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT
<LjL>  APT removable repository creator and package backup tool for Debian based systems. This tool will allow you to create a media (CD or DVD) to use to install software via APT in a non-connected machine, as well upgrade and install the same set of softwares in several machines with no need to re-download the packages again. For more information, visit http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net
<LjL> i mean, are we going to duplicate every package as a factoid? hopefully not
<LjL> perhaps it would be useful if ubotu grabbed the URL from the APT description
<LjL> !info aptoncd
<ubotwo> aptoncd: Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.97-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 135 kB, installed size 1024 kB (Only available for None)
<nickrud> I see your point. aptoncd as a factoid makes sense since it's often suggested as a way to get networking packages to a non-networked machine. Me, I just like factoids in general ;)
<LjL> nickrud: we should just have !<package> back without needing !info
<nickrud> hm. if !<package> added 'see package description for more info' along with the other stuff
<Pici> Some regular !info factoids are long, do we want that *and* the package description?
<Amaranth> LjL: can we get ubotwo in #ubuntu-desktop?
<PriceChild> ubotwo: whoami
<ubotwo> PriceChild: I don't recognize you.
<PriceChild> ubotwo: login
<PriceChild> ubotwo: whoami
<ubotwo> PriceChild: I don't recognize you.
<Amaranth> ubotwo: whoami
<ubotwo> Amaranth: I don't recognize you.
<Amaranth> ubotwo: login
<Pici> ubotwo: join #ubuntu-desktop
<Amaranth> i thought i had access
<Pici> ubotwo: whoami
<ubotwo> Pici: Pici
<PriceChild> Pici: wins
<nalioth> . ubot3 is available
<Pici> nalioth: I heard ubot3 was available.
<jussi01> nalioth: ubot3  doesnt do !info stuff does it?
<nalioth> sure it does
<nalioth> it just doesn't respond in here unless you call it
<jussi01> oh, sorry, I meant hardy !info
<jussi01> !info waon hardy
<ubotwo> waon: A Wave-to-Notes transcriber. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 85 kB, installed size 240 kB (Only available for None)
<jussi01> hrmm, doesnt look like ubotwo does either :(
<nalioth> ubot3 info waon hardy
<nalioth> yeah, it wont do it here
<nalioth> but it will elsewhere
<stdin> nalioth: doesn't seem to do it in #k either
<nalioth> :(
<nalioth> i've added hardy repos to it some weeks ago
<jussi01> nor #k-devel
 * nalioth goes to poke the innards
<jussi01> I think there is a field in there somewhere to add the names of hte distros
<stdin> is supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.packagelookup set to true?
<stdin> nalioth: looks like it's working now
<jussi01> stdin: yippee :D
<nalioth> jussi01: hardy info updated
<nalioth> at least in ubot3
<LjL> PriceChild, you don't "login", you /msg identify pricechild password
<LjL> "login" is an ubotu specific feature
<LjL> pici, same
<PriceChild> I was hoping FreenodeAuth would work so I wouldn't have to ask you to reset the password 8-)
<LjL> sigh
<LjL> no i don't have that plugin
<LjL> PriceChild: /msg register pricechild newpassword
<PriceChild> LjL: done, sorry and thanks
<Amaranth> ubotwo: whoami
<ubotwo> Amaranth: Amaranth
<ompaul> nalioth, we had 4 joins in fast succession from here >> student2 (n=student2@mail.lantecctc.com)
 * ompaul is about to pm
<ompaul> but laggin
<ompaul> nalioth, no answer to said pm ohh well
<Seeker`> ubotwo: whoami
<ubotwo> Seeker`: I don't recognize you.
<Seeker`> :(
<mneptok> ubotwo: who i is?
<ompaul> mneptok, you are who you issss
<mneptok> i is whats i eats
 * ompaul waves a Frank Zappa LP at mneptok 
<mneptok> and that's basically "anything slower than me at leatime"
<mneptok> *mealtime"
<Jack_Sparrow> Suggestions on dealing with these people discussing virus's in ubuntu.. they crossed the line when discussing howe they might write one
<PriceChild> Jack_Sparrow: #ubuntu ?
<tritium> Jack_Sparrow: discussing how to write one is offtopic
<PriceChild> indeed
<tritium> But, otherwise, valid topic
<Jack_Sparrow> <zcat[1]> Cann0n: wouldn't be that hard actually.. have a process sit in background, wait for the .sudo_as_admin_successful flag to come up, then ride that to root.
<Jack_Sparrow> What part of that belongs in a support room
<Seeker`> Jack_Sparrow: none of it
<Jack_Sparrow> tritium, Im wainting
<Jack_Sparrow> waiting
<tritium> Jack_Sparrow: for?
<Jack_Sparrow> What part of that belongs in a support room
<Jack_Sparrow> Your in channel supporting that discussing.. so support it
<Jack_Sparrow> What part of that belongs in a support room
<ompaul> none of it - but too late now - should have been acted on 
<tritium> See above, where I said discussion of writing viruses is offtopic.
<ompaul> now next time it comes up 
<tritium> I never supported the discussion.
<ompaul> move them
<Jack_Sparrow> I did
<ompaul> was there no op watching? ..
<Jack_Sparrow> then removed it hoping they would settle down.
<ompaul> ack
<ompaul> well that can happen if it grows again it is !ops
<ompaul> or kill -9
<PriceChild> cann0n is odd
<tritium> Jack_Sparrow: you caught a comment I never saw.
<Jack_Sparrow> And I banned one and warned the other
<tritium> ompaul: we were watching, but only Jack_Sparrow caught the offending comment
<ompaul> ack
<Jack_Sparrow> i removed it after a minute
<tritium> In general, however, I do support the discussion of viruses on ubuntu.  It may be a support issue, or it may be an advocacy issue.
 * ompaul was off playing the fire wall is down and there are services on the box that need to be off - quick choose fix firewall or kill services
<ompaul> killed services
<ompaul> portmap may have been providing rpcbind and the other nfs stuff may have been off but forgive me if I don't trust any of it
<Jack_Sparrow> tritium, You say you never supported the discussion but  <tritium> Cann0n: you're not wrong
<Jack_Sparrow> read the log
<tritium> Jack_Sparrow: I told you already, I missed his comment that you pasted above.
<Jack_Sparrow> ok..
<tritium> I told him he's not wrong that viruses, in general, are not off-topic.
<Seeker`> Jack_Sparrow: Wasn't that in reply to  "-20:19:32- :Cann0n : i guess im in the wrong then. sigh... i just recall some people being paranoid about linux viruses. i was just emphasizing on that.
<Jack_Sparrow> When it drifts off into a long discussion it really does not belong in the support room...
<Seeker`> I read that as tritium agreeing with Cann0n that he was in the wrong
<Jack_Sparrow> Understood, but that conversation needed to be stopped.. agreed.
<Seeker`> yes, I agree that it needed to be stopped
<tritium> I agree too.  I had strayed far off-topic.
<Jack_Sparrow> All for one...  one for all...  :)
<Jack_Sparrow> back to work
<tritium> Jack_Sparrow: sorry, I hope you didn't think I was challenging you.  He was clearly offtopic.  I missed his comment, and was only supporting general discussion.
<Jack_Sparrow> No harm no foul.. thanks for understanding my actions 
<tritium> :)
<ompaul> that was fun
<ompaul> not
<Seeker`> ompaul: what wasn't?
<ompaul> Seeker`, what was my last comment before I left?
<Seeker`> ompaul: something about portmap
<Amaranth> @btlogin
<Amaranth> dang
<Amaranth> hoped that part still worked
<ompaul> Seeker`, ehh no the quit message
<ompaul> that was the last one - ok I was on the way out
<Seeker`> "Client Quiet!
<Seeker`> *"Client Quit"
<ompaul> dang there was a /quit
<ompaul> okay my network needed to restart
<ompaul> changes here broke all sorts of stuff
<ompaul> so I needed to restart the router it got confused
<Seeker`> :(
<jussi01> !test
<ubotwo> Failed.
<jussi01> curious ubotwo is not responding in #kubuntu-kde4
<Jack_Sparrow> When are we going to vote on Cannon being a troll or not..  both ub and ub-ot same thing...
<tritium> +1
<Jack_Sparrow> <Cann0n> some ignorant folks in #ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> tritium, in +1 too
<Jack_Sparrow> ?
<tritium> Jack_Sparrow: which channel was that in?
<Jack_Sparrow> offtopic
<Jack_Sparrow> <nickrud> watching him now in -offtopic? suggesting compiling over packages. I think he's a troll or at least a trollette
<nickrud> that was actually #ubuntu, you were talking to him there tritium . I was just observing
<nickrud> taking a break from work, watching others work ;)
<tritium> nickrud: was it?  I missed it, then.
<Jack_Sparrow> Slacker..
<tritium> Jack_Sparrow: ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud, when do you want to meet in San Juan for a pizza?
<nickrud> San Jaun? 
<Jack_Sparrow> Capistrano
<nickrud> hm. I'm tied up the next two weekends, early march maybe?
<Cann0n> i have a complaint about #ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> I'll be in Floriday but maybe after that
<Jack_Sparrow> Welcome.. please state your complaint.. I will only watch
<nickrud> fly back via LAX :)
<tritium> mc44: ?
<Cann0n> i have a person ask me about apache configuration, i went afk for a bit, next thing i notice, everyone is yelling at me for something i didnt even tell the guy. now im banned becuase no one would drop
<Cann0n> drop it on the topic of conversation.
<Cann0n> ompaul told me to drop it, i complied and he banned me anyway.
<tritium> Cann0n: you didn't comply, which was the problem.
<ompaul> Cann0n, being told to drop it, you kept going
<Cann0n> i did comply. i as telling everyone to drop it.
<ompaul> you are now gone
<ompaul> Cann0n, that is not dropping it - that is carrying it on
<ompaul> it caused more reply's
<ompaul> replies even
<Cann0n> you had the nerve to go into the off topic chat to taunt me...
<ompaul> no 
<Cann0n> uncalled for guy.
<ompaul> you had the nerve to do "wow" so you get friendly advice
<ompaul> and you carry that on 
<ompaul> if you reply to people and always seek the final word you will be sadly disappointed on irc
<Cann0n> do you even know why everyone was saying all that stuff?
<Cann0n> backtracker thought i told him something i didnt.
<ompaul> yes I understood what was going on 
<ompaul> you could have left it alone
<Cann0n> i simply gave him configuration advice. 
<ompaul> you did not 
<Cann0n> and because of him, i am banned due to the lack of knowledge from the ignorance in the chat.
<ompaul> no
<Cann0n> what did i tell him?
<ompaul> you are banned not because of what you told him
<Cann0n> agian, you dont listen.
<Cann0n> i said " do you even know why everyone was saying all that stuff?"
<Cann0n> I didnt say, "do you know why i was banned"
<Cann0n> if you are going to be an admin, you need to listen more.
<ompaul> your agenda to dictate this conversation is not mine - I will do as I have done and advice
<Cann0n> because of that misunderstanding, everyone started on. in normal human reaction, it started a chain reaction.
<Cann0n> you clearly see me tell people to leave me alone. why didnt you ban the others?
<ompaul> there was no misunderstanding on my part
<ompaul> that is not the conversation as far I am concerned here
<Cann0n> you banned me for telling people to leave me alone. no warning. nothing. i knew i was going to get banned for being off topic.
<ompaul> you were warned a couple of times to drop it
<ompaul> what others did at that time was not what I was interested in
<ompaul> with regard to your actions
<Cann0n> my last 3 posts :   yeah i told ya'll to leave me alone. take it to off-topic if you want to keep bashing me,  !ot tsmith 
<ompaul> take it to off-topic if you want to keep bashing me,  !ot tsmith 
<ompaul> were beyond what I considered my final warning
<ompaul> it matters not if you see an @ or not
<ompaul> btw I had opped myself at that stage 
<ompaul> it should have been very obvious what was about to happen 
<ompaul> but you failed to see that 
<Cann0n> it was, i was banned because i had a problem with everyone yelling at me about something stupid.
<ompaul> for which I have to say you continued on a path 
<ompaul> this conversation is going nowhere
<Cann0n> i know.  you did say: <ompaul> Cann0n,  btw this is not the place to discuss a ban - that would be #ubuntu-ops
<Cann0n> i was discussing you actions, hoping to find someone other than you in here.
<Jack_Sparrow> Im here...
<Jack_Sparrow> Nickrud is here
<Jack_Sparrow> and others
<LjL> so am i, and honestly i don't quite see the need to introduce myself in the conversation when you were being monitored by several ops well before the ban
<Cann0n> i know. i dont like you either jack. u banned me fore the virus topic
<Cann0n> LjL, then you saw the miscommunication between me and backtrack?
<LjL> Pici: you scared me.
<Pici> LjL: :)
<jussi01> Heya Zarr... I mean Pici 
<LjL> Cann0n: no. i just saw that you were being suspected of trolling about *three* hours ago already
<Cann0n> LjL, what topic? 
<nickrud> yes. I saw a ban not for discussing apache and the merits of compilation vs apt, but for not dropping the subject when asked. You were seeking the last word, and vindication. The ops only wanted no further text on the subject in the channel. You're seeking the last word here, as well.
<Cann0n> im seeking justification. 
<Cann0n> nothing but a bunch of dirty cops. can i buy meth form you guys too?
<LjL> i think your pushers are pretty good already
<nickrud> Back to pizza Jack_Sparrow. Fly in via LAX, I'll treat
<Jack_Sparrow> Cool...  Will see what I can do
<Pici> Somehow my /set hostname in irssi got set to 'freenode.net'  so... when I tried to reconnect earlier, it wouldnt let me.
<mneptok> wait ... we sell meth?
<ompaul> mneptok, got some for me?
<mneptok> that's what i've been tryin' to TELL you!
<mneptok> where's MINE?!
<ompaul> ahh 
<mneptok> i have 3 or 4 pesky remaining teeth i need to teach a lesson
<ompaul> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> My wife can spot a meth user the minute she reclines the "Dental Chair"
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: When your wife is in the dental chair?
<ompaul>  /cs i lilg111111_
 * Pici scratches his head
<ompaul> reason
<ompaul> in -readtopic
<ompaul> and #ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici, Her office
<LjL> done
<ompaul> I do hope they cop the invite and I don't remove them 
<ompaul> LjL, ?
<LjL> ompaul, forward dodger
<LjL> i don't like that
<ompaul> nor to I 
<LjL> GazzaK: now i'll have to spend a month readjusting to your new/old nickname *again*.
<Seeker`> GazzaK: Why the nick change again?
<jussi01> Seeker`: are you in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Seeker`> yes
<Pici> Why not just fix your hilights?
<jussi01> Seeker`: read scrollback
<GazzaK> Pici: I could, but :p
<Pici> :p
<GazzaK> LjL: didn't you moan last time?
<GazzaK> I'm just seeing if I hate it still, might change back
<LjL> GazzaK: i *always* moan when people change nicks.
<Pici> I had to change mine, I kept getting hilighted for 'suspicious'
<ompaul>  banned about here
<ompaul> LjL, banned the host to here
<Seeker`> fair enough
<ompaul> LjL, they tried three different nicks
<LjL> imbecile.
<ompaul> lilg111111_ was the last one
<ompaul> well I will will have text for them when they hit here
<LjL> i might change the floodbots to hostname bans, there people are really annoying.
<LjL> at least *try* to follow the instructions
<ompaul> well ban both?
<LjL> bots are spammy enough already
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici, You are STILL suspicious eh
<ompaul> Pici, please !offtopic at something in #ubuntu
<ompaul> I just had a minor war
<ompaul> this guy should show up here in a moment
<ompaul> LjL, thanks
<ompaul> whats the betting that is our man from read topic ? anolis (n=anolis@c-98-195-11-173.hsd1.tx.comcast.net) has joined #ubuntu
<LjL> you lose
<ompaul> lilg111111, hi there
<lilg111111> hey
<ompaul> lilg111111, you were banned from #ubuntu to a channel for a reason 
<lilg111111> ljl, why did you boot me
<ompaul> you skirted around that 
<lilg111111> I dont know
<ompaul> let me help ou 
<lilg111111> ok
<ompaul> you were banned and forwarded to a channel calleed
<LjL> lilg111111, i "booted" you for the same reason that had you banned from #ubuntu for the last *month*.
<ompaul> * Now talking on #ubuntu-read-topic
<ompaul> lilg111111, now go there 
<ompaul> read the topic
<ompaul> like is says in the channel name
<ompaul> and then do what it says there
<LjL> and like the bots say on join
<ompaul> lilg111111, that is how you will be helped 
<ompaul> the url explains everything
<mneptok>  /ctcp lilg111111 dcc send HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<ompaul> except why you avoided the ban and did not read the url from the bot or 
<mneptok> oh, OOPS
<LjL> ahum
<ompaul> mneptok, don't know if staff are watching
<lilg111111> ok, let me read this url
<Seeker`> the  IIIIIIIIs make a pretty pattern :)
<nalioth> mneptok: please don't do that
<ompaul> at least not in a channel
<Pici> mneptok: thats how... madpilot got klined :p
<mneptok> lilg111111: if you don't want idiots like kicking you off IRC with that command, pay attention to those bots. 
<ompaul> mneptok, please that reads badly for you ;-)
 * ompaul runs
<lilg111111> i did the router fix thing
<ompaul> well then why did you not ask for a test?
<lilg111111> test me
<lilg111111> i dont know who the ops are
<LjL> not here, sigh
<LjL> look
<LjL> the topic in the channel called "#ubuntu-read-topic" says
<LjL> Your router is affected by a bug. Please follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit to fix it, and then type « test me ». If the automatic test fails, join #ubuntu-ops and ask to be tested by operators
<LjL> now, *every* time you join (15 times during the last month), a bot points you to that topic, by saying
<LjL> lilg111111_: Hello, You can't « /join #ubuntu » because of a problem with your connection. Please type « /topic » and read the instructions.
<LjL> now -- do you have any suggestions as to how we could make that any way clearer than that?
<jussi01> oohhh...
<mneptok> LjL: ascii animation
<Pici> sl?
<mneptok> lilg111111: to answer your privmsg, tpye the words "test me" (no quotes) in #ubuntu-read-topic
<mneptok> "type," even.
<Pici> Hes already done so
<lilg111111> even
<mneptok> scissors
<ompaul> lilg111111, care to explain how you got confused with it  - we really would like to know how you saw it as so much harder
<Pici> That way we can fix it and make it better for the next person.
<lilg111111> i was thinking that i had to private msg an op to test me
<lilg111111> i didnt think to just type "test me" in the channel
<LjL> lilg111111, even then, is the mention of #ubuntu-ops unclear?
<lilg111111> yes, i didnt know they were referring to a channel
<ompaul> ok
<ompaul> that makes some sense
<ompaul> you were hard to catch up with as you kept diving out and changing your nick
<ompaul> eventually I got the forward to here 
<ompaul> LjL, pm
<LjL> lilg111111: then what was the issue, you didn't know how to join the channel?
<PriceChild> Hmmm strangeness.
<lilg111111> i didnt know that you needed to join the channel then after you join the channel type "test me" in it
<LjL> lilg111111, you didn't have to join anything, you could have just typed "test me" after following the instructions.
<LjL> *but* if you thought you needed an operator, you could, as mentioned, join #ubuntu-ops (this channel)
<LjL> can you suggest a better way to state that message?
<lilg111111> i didnt know anything about this channel
<LjL> except that it was explicitly mentioned in the topic of the *other* channel
<lilg111111> i think the part about joining ubuntu ops to test should be stated at the top not the bottom of the page
<ompaul> lilg111111, ok we have made a few notes and will adjust the texts
<ompaul> lilg111111, we don't want people joining here 
<ompaul> they could be here for a long time if all ops are afk
<ompaul> so the bots do it for us
<ompaul> :)
<LjL> top? bottom? ?
<LjL> i'm talking about the *topic* that the bot told you to read
<LjL> when you type /topic, as the bot tells you to type, a message comes up
<LjL> that is the channel *topic*
<LjL> you should always read the channel topic when you join a channel
<LjL> now it says
<LjL> Your router is affected by a bug. 1) Please follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit to FIX it, 2) and then type « test me » in HERE. 3) If the automatic test FAILS, then type « /join #ubuntu-ops » and ask to be tested there by the operators
<LjL> so you think that's clearer than before?
<Pici> I think it sounds pretty clear now.
<lilg111111> yes thats better, but do you need to be in the ops channel to get tested
<Myrtti> if the part 2) fails
<Myrtti> as said on the part 3)
<LjL> no, no no
<lilg111111> then thats perfect
<LjL> cool, thanks for the feedback
<ompaul> lilg111111, now we have one more question for you
<lilg111111> no prob
<lilg111111> k
<ompaul> is there anything else we can do for you?
<ompaul> (please note this is not a support channel ;-))
<lilg111111> lol, nope you have been helpful, i just want to say im new to linux and i dont know very much about 
<ompaul> well now you get the idea - we like to improve things the whole time
<lilg111111> colo
<ompaul> may the source be with you
<lilg111111> lol
<lilg111111> thanx again
<ompaul> !lol
<ubotwo> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<ompaul> ;-)
<Pici> !idle
<ubotwo> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Pici> :)
<ompaul> lilg111111, thank you 
<ompaul> have a good evening
<ompaul> hmm 
<lilg111111> you to
<ompaul> lilg111111, can I ask you to read the topic might have been pushing it
<ompaul> hehe
<ompaul> I was typing it when they left
<ompaul> hehe
#ubuntu-ops 2008-03-12
<ubot3> In #ubuntu, soundray said: ubot3, no, Vista is the best incentive to learn Linux, says Pelo
<Pici> Anyone else see evidence of what pelo is reporting?
<PriceChild> No idea.
<stdin> I see 2 people join/part quite quickly, but nothing worrying
<Pici> /clones returns nothing to be alarmed about either
<Pici> Hmm.. There are a lot of root_*s in #kubuntu (again)
<LjL> Pici: i'll kick them (again)
<nalioth> :(
<LjL> hmm...
<LjL> i will have to take down the bots for the whole night. the "new" server's PSU is making a grinding noise, and that's not good to left on during the night
<Hobbsee> ouchy
<LjL> Hobbsee: twas like the most unfortunate server upgrade evah
<Hobbsee> heh
<nickrud> Hobbsee: I just want you to know, you are the reason I had to install a 32bit os ;)
<Hobbsee> nickrud: oh?
<nickrud> lightning in thunderbird, couldn't find one for 64bit
<Hobbsee> ahhhh
<nalioth> nickrud: it compiles on 64bit
<nickrud> nalioth: you know I hate compiling ;)
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: If its worth anything (which I suspect it isn't :P), I agree with your email about IRSEEK
<nalioth> what email?
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: feel free to add it
<PriceChild> nalioth: ubuntu-irc ML
<Hobbsee> nalioth: you were right. she'll never be happy
<Seeker`> hmm, either my mail is slow, or the list doesn't like it
<nickrud> why?  It's just window dressing, removing irseek
<Seeker`> nickrud: what do you mean?
<nickrud> the logs are still taken, and as Hobbsee says in the mail, there's nothing keeping someone from wgetting them and doing whatever
<Seeker`> nickrud: Do you agree that the IRSEEK logging is superfluous?
<nickrud> Seeker`: superfluous yes. As tonyyarruso replied, should it be forbidden?
<nickrud> what's to stop them from just running xchat and logging into channels they want to copy? With all the idlers, who'd know?
<Seeker`> as my reply states (if it ever arrives), if noone actively wants it there, and it is superfluous, what harm is there in removing them?
<nickrud> I'm just saying the issue way overblown.
<Seeker`> People have expressed a dislike for these bots, and, as far as I am aware, everyone else doesn't really care whether they are there or not. IMO it would be easier to remove the redundant bots than to convince the people concerned about privacy that the bots probably aren't doing any harm
<Seeker`> If you dont upset anyone by removing them
<no0tic> what's to stop them just to grab ubuntulog's logs and do whatever they want? So, why forbid them to log directly?
<Seeker`> if ubuntulogs' logs are there and are perfectly good, why not just tell them to use that directly?
<Hobbsee> no0tic: absolutely nothing.  
<nickrud> And then the people who are expecting some form of privacy are totally misled. Seems cleaner to acknowledge they are using the logs by letting them be present themselves.
<no0tic> indeed
<Seeker`> It should be in the topic of the logged channels that they are logged, but that is a different matter
<no0tic> could our logs be released under a certain license?
<nickrud> then refusing other bots would make some sense
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: it's in the guidelines, mentioned from the topic...
<Hobbsee> no0tic: no one could actually police it
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: I thought it might have been, but I'm too tired to go looking :)
<Hobbsee> along with all the rest of the useful stuff that shoudl be in the topic, but doesn't fit.
<Seeker`> heh
<no0tic> how many users complained?
<Hobbsee> a few
<Hobbsee> most were in /query
<no0tic> a relevant percentage of 1200?
<nickrud> how many were incited?
<Seeker`> I doubt that anyone will complain abotu the lack of IRSEEK bots. Surely if there is a solution that will make x users happy and 0 unhappy, that is the best option?
<Seeker`> no0tic: define a "relevant percentage"?
<no0tic> 5/10% 
<no0tic> 60/120 users, I think it's a good percentage
<Seeker`> thats quite a lot
<LjL> no0tic: what makes you think IRC logs are eligible for a license to begin with?
<no0tic> LjL, nothing, I'm only brainstorming to find out a possible solution
<Seeker`> no0tic: The SU at my uni needs 100 signatures out of ~10,000 students to call an EGM
<no0tic> ok, let's take 1%
<nalioth> tbh, i've only heard one user complain about the irseek bots
<Hobbsee> i had more in query, but i dont' remember hwo they were now
<no0tic> anyway.. I think it could be dangerous to bend to few users complaining for something like that. Anyone here has logs of almost everything happens in #ubuntu* channels and anybody could do whatever they want with those
<Hobbsee> no0tic: agreed, but still.
<Hobbsee> no0tic: if anything, it's setting a precedent for anyone to bring a logging bot in there
<Hobbsee> which cna then be known-malicious
<Hobbsee> or a bot which logs, and does other things too
<nickrud> it is true, it only takes one person to bring up a valid point (not ready to call this one one, though)
<Seeker`> what harm is done by removing the bots?
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: very little, i suspect
<nickrud> hm. Didn't I once hear of a 'no bot's' policy once?
<Hobbsee> nickrud: yeah, excluding official ubuntu cloaked ones
<LjL> nickrud: no bots unless authorized, and these ones currently are.
<no0tic> are there effective methods to check whether a "user" is a bot or else?
 * nickrud just hates being demagoged
<LjL> Seeker`, Hobbsee: what harm is done by removing Google (after all, all the content is available somewhere else)? yet some harm is done. searchable logs, not limited to Ubuntu channels, in a central place, can be an asset. and remember that the "percentage" of people complaining about them is about the same percentage as the people who complain, uuuh, about just everything we do?
<LjL> no0tic: turing test
<no0tic> LjL, and if he simply doesn't reply?
<Hobbsee> LjL: if you're doing that, it's spam, no? :)
<LjL> no0tic: then you're screwed.
<LjL> Hobbsee: hm?
<nalioth> no0tic: there are ways, yes
 * nalioth will not share his methods
<Hobbsee> LjL: giving people turing tests
<LjL> there are no ways
<Seeker`> LjL: But all of the ubuntu logs are stored in 1, easily accessible place, then typing "ubuntu irc logs" will get them all of them
<Seeker`> it doesn't reduce acessibility
<no0tic> nalioth, ok, I trust in your methods, don't want to know anything else
<LjL> nalioth likes to insist there are, and i'm sure there *are* for most practical purposes (such as bots hanging in many channels, for instance, or little glitches in CTCP replies, or dubious hosts, etc)
<LjL> but generally speaking, i really, really think there is no conceivable way to tell a bot from a user, aside from a turing test
 * nickrud considers thumbsrcrews for nalioth
<nalioth> LjL: it may not be a "bot" per se, but a userless client and a cronjob that scps to a web enabled page
 * Seeker` goes to bed, almost an hour after thinking "I'll just see what this 1 email is..."
<Seeker`> s/.../before bed.../
<no0tic> Seeker`, 'night
<LjL> nalioth: so, you're telling me that if i have a perfectly normal client (and take care to make my so my idle time never gets ridiculous), not in an overly large amount of channels, and post some irc-related thing to some *other* machine (via scp or something), you can track that?
<Hobbsee> nalioth: has evil ways :P
<no0tic> LjL, let's suppose I have my logs in my public_html, no scp in between :)
<LjL> no0tic: well in that case it doesn't take very much to spot them
<no0tic> LjL, rigth
<band4life> LjL?
<LjL> band4life?
<band4life> ljl i was hoping to be allowed to return today
<LjL> oh, i see. your nickname made me think you were banned for life and evading
<LjL> must have been wrong
<band4life> well im here to ask to get back in, and change my nick.
<LjL> well look, tell you what
<LjL> i find it important for my actions to be reviewed and make sure i'm not getting off the right track
<LjL> so when you say
<LjL> <band4life> true,  but from what I gathered at other channels my banning is not unheard of.  Infact it is common.  So if I am going to continue to be mistreated, I am going to report some of the ops.
<LjL> perhaps you should go on and do that
<band4life> LJL so what you are saying is that you are going to extend my ban?
<LjL> extend? i don't think i said it *would* be lifted
<LjL> i think i probably told you to come back in some days, and that was likely before you went up ranting in #freenode as well
<emma> is Hobbsee here?
<PriceChild> emma: anything I might be able to help with instead?
<emma> No I'm afraid not.
<emma> I'll try to find her later. Take care.
 * Hobbsee was busy.
<Hobbsee> patience, patience.
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: she's still online if you want it...
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: not overly.
<Hobbsee> :)
<nickrud> chicken
<Hobbsee> nickrud: who, me?
<nickrud> nah ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> We need to keep an eye on Zcat
<tonyyarusso> eh, perhaps.  lastlog looks pretty okay
<Jack_Sparrow> He was giving detailed info on how to write a virus in linux earlier in ubuntu..  
<Jack_Sparrow> A new user comes into the channel and is excited does not need to be greeted with <zcat[1]> petercoh7: the feeling wears off, you find out that ubuntu has bugs too and is just another OS :)
<tonyyarusso> didn't see that first one
<Jack_Sparrow> Several hours ago...  
<nickrud> lol, well it is just another os
<Jack_Sparrow> Maybe so, but you dont slap a new user that is excited about it..   THat is just rude
<nalioth> civility is welcomed here
<Jack_Sparrow> I dont find that a very civil way to greet a new user
<nalioth> nope
<Jack_Sparrow> After his virus discussions earlier today .. I think he needs to be watched
<nalioth> how about talking to him
<nalioth> catalyze and all that ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Im too tired at this point.. It has been a long day...
<Jack_Sparrow> Feel free...
<Jack_Sparrow> I only logged back in to get my mail..... Just noticed him for the second time in one day..   Goodnight
<nickrud> zcat's been around for a long time, he's probably amenable
<tonyyarusso> Probably just needs a nudge on things that are less than helpful methinks.  The lines in between the two aforementioned things look like normal support, and valuable.
<Seeker`> are there restrictions as to who can post on the ubuntu-irc mailing list?
<Mez> not as far as I'm aware (possibly subscribers only though)(
<Mez> but I dont think there are restrictions on who can subscribe
<Seeker`> I have subscribed
<Seeker`> I sent a post last ngith, and it seems to have disappeared
<Mez> check your mail logs ?
<Seeker`> It has appeared in the "sent" folder
 * Seeker` -> uni
<Myrtti> that's a disturbing message for a Finn
<Seeker`> Myrtti: why?
<Myrtti> uni means sleep
<Myrtti> I actually stared that one for like a minute uncomprehending
<Seeker`> uni means university for me :) Which is closely associated with sleep :P
<Myrtti> yeah, I know, but still
<Myrtti> needed some mental adjustment to get the real meaning
<Seeker`> what is the finnish for uni?
<Myrtti> yliopisto
<Seeker`> hmm, not easy to remember
<Pici> ubot3: whoami
<ubot3> Factoid whoami not found
<Mez> @btlogin
<AndrewB> hey Mez 
<Mez> AndrewB, gimme 10 mins or so, about to go for lunch
<AndrewB> No problem
<AndrewB> I can try and work out which are invalid
<AndrewB> oh damn http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/bans.cgi is down
<Daviey> up here
<Daviey> AndrewB: remember sqlite is teh suck
<Pici> sqlite does full-file locking
<AndrewB>  Sorry, bantracker has been shut down for anonymous users due to server load 
<AndrewB> it's ok  I have a heft log
<Pici> What ban are you looking for?
<AndrewB> all of them ;)
<Pici> o
<Pici> I was going to say that my bantracker fork work-in-progress bot may have caught it if you were looking for something specifically
<Mez> I'm getting an op error
<Mez>  args = ('database is locked',)
<Pici> 08:45:00 <Pici> sqlite does full-file locking
<Pici> Wait and refresh
<Pici> Or just mash refresh if you're impatient.
<Mez> Sorry, bantracker has been shut down for anonymous users due to server load
 * Pici shrugs
<Mez> @btlogin
<Pici> Can anyone here get ubot3 into new channels? or start ubotwo up?
<Pici> LjL: around? ^
<jussi01> nalioth: maybe if he is around
<jussi01> Pici: where do you want it?
 * jussi01 has ubot5 if needed
<Pici> jussi01: bugs, -devel, -motu
<jussi01> hmmm
<AndrewB> http://tuxhacker.org/hosted/banlist.txt   the few I have went through
<AndrewB> Mez: ^^
<Mez> ??
<jdong> will the real ubot.* please stand up?
 * Mez is thinking of making a bot that tracks bans, removes those of people who are klined, and pokes ops now and then to remind them to remove their bans
<jdong> <banbotu> There are unused bans on your /mode. The /mode cleanup wizard can help you clean up your modes. Click this message to start the wizard.
<jdong> :D
<Mez> lmao
<Mez> "would you like me to clean your bans for you"
<Pici> <clippybotu> I see you're trying to ban someone.... 
<Mez> "are you sure"
<Mez> "I'm going to anyway"
<jdong> Pici: ROFL
<Mez> "fzzzt"
<Mez> "This bot has encountered a general protection fault"
<jdong> You have 26 days left to activate this bot.
<Myrtti> guru meditating
<Amaranth> !ping
<PriceChild> Seeker`: FYI there is nothing in the moderation queue for the ML.
<Pici> PriceChild: do you have bot control? ubotu is on the fritz again/still and ubot3 is missing in a few channels
<PriceChild> ubot3: whoami
<ubot3> Factoid whoami not found
<PriceChild> ubot3: part #ubuntu-ops 
<ubot3> PriceChild: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PriceChild> Pici: no
<Pici> heh
<jdong> PriceChild: well.. you're a bot, right?
<Seeker`> PriceChild: Hmm. Shall I try sending it again, see what happens?
<PriceChild> jdong: what are your instructions master?
<PriceChild> Seeker`: PM me your email so I can check you're subscribed?
<jdong> PriceChild: bug 196322
<PriceChild> I got one subscription today, and it was from the most amazing sounding name ever.
<jdong> lol I have no idea if that actually exists
<Pici> jdong: "All source packages" page empty when distribution doesn't use Launchpad for packaging
<jdong> :D
<Pici> In Soyuz [Confirmed/Undecided]
<PriceChild> Pici: excuse me, but who is the bot here?
<PriceChild> :P
 * Pici shuts his bot 
<PriceChild> grrrr
<PriceChild> I hate it when screen finds a line of irssi, and decides to duplicate it in every single channel I switch to.
<PriceChild> I don't want Pici shutting his bot in all my super secret channels!
<Pici> PriceChild: I know, it realyl confuses me
<PriceChild> Not that I don't want Pici...
<Pici> No offense taken
<PriceChild> detatch and reatatch seems to fix it
 * PriceChild huggles pici
<Pici> oh, LjL woke up
<LjL> yeah
<LjL> should have put it in crontab sorry
<LjL> since the server was turned on well before i woke up
<Myrtti> init.d
<LjL> init.d for a bot...?
<Myrtti> I've got init.d for irssi
<Myrtti> d'oh.
<LjL> that's a bit... non-standard
<jdong> pfft event.d
<Myrtti> if I want irssi up on server boot and to grep some logs at server shutdown...
<LjL> what about sources.list.d
<LjL> Myrtti: grep logs at shutdown?
<jdong> LjL: that relies on a buffer overflow in apt
 * jussi01 schedules a cron to smack jdong over the head with a fish
<LjL> jdong: sounds elegant
<jdong> LjL: yes it would be beautiful
<Myrtti> LjL: I've got a special use case for the logs
<Myrtti> it's called "stalking"
<LjL> Myrtti: as in, checking if you've been stalked, or stalking?
<Myrtti> the first
<LjL> that too definitely sounds like a cron's job...
<PriceChild> :(
<Pici> :?
<LjL> i've got a special use case for logs too
<LjL> and that is, building them up and treating them like a child
<LjL> only to have a wildrunning ">" erase them all in a bunch of seconds
<AndrewB> Mez: the bot you talk of we already have. Called dircbot  contact philkc he may be able to assist.
<AndrewB> though it doesnt do the kline thing
<nalioth> Pici: did you get your ubot* support?
<LjL> yep
<LjL> ubotwo and i are back
<nalioth> i guess nobody remembers their ubot3 access
<PriceChild> I don't think I have any :/
 * Mez_ waits to see how long it is till Mez Excess floods again
<Mez_> when/if he reconnects
<Amaranth> ubotwo: whoami
<ubotwo> Amaranth: Amaranth
<Mez_> ubotwo: whoami
<ubotwo> Mez_: I don't recognize you.
<Seeker`> Mez_: Why the excess flood?
<Mez_> Seeker`: cause xchat is deciding to /who every channel I'm in at the same time
<nalioth> xchat-gnome?
<Mez_> nalioth: no, xchat
<nalioth> sounds broken.  try ii
 * nalioth runs
<Mez_> ii?
<Seeker`> irssi?
 * Mez_ sighs 
<Mez_> I've said enough times that irssi isnt good for me
<Amaranth> !amaranth
<ubotwo> *taptap* Is this thing on?
<nalioth> ubot3 info ii
<ubot3> ii: minimalist FIFO and filesystem-based IRC client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-3 (gutsy), package size 13 kB, installed size 80 kB
<nalioth> Seeker`: i don't stutter
 * Mez hopes to survive long enough to join channels slowly
<nalioth> Mez_: ^^^
<nalioth> although "minimalist" isn't the word i'd use to describe it
<nalioth> it _is_ however bulletproof
<Mez_> nalioth, *Shrugs*
<stdin> eesh, what's with all the roots' in #k !? root__ root___ root____ root______ root_______ root________ root_________
<LjL> ugh, again?
<LjL> nalioth
<stdin> I'm beginning to think it's the same person/group as the vit_*'s we had a while ago
<stdin> very similar IP to the one vit in #k now
<Pici> stdin: we cleared them out yesterday too
<jpatrick> +b *!?=root
<Pici> then nal sent them on a ride on the train
<Mez> w00t... I think I'm in the clear
<LjL> yeah, don't kick them
<stdin> what I did with vit was ban vit_*!@* so vit and vit_ could join, but root is a bit too general do do that
<LjL> stdin, vit_ can't join if you ban vit_*!*@*, the * quantifier inclues the empty word
<stdin> LjL: when the ban was in place there was vit and vit_, so it seemed to do what I wanted (if I'm remembering right)
<nalioth> stdin: again?
<LjL> stdin: were probably already in the channel when you banned
<Pici> You could ban *!?=root@*.dyn.dsl.cantv.net
<stdin> LjL: no, I did a mass /remove before
<LjL> Pici: well, not really, they had very different hostnames yesterday
<Pici> or .cantv.net
<Pici> That looks to be common between the few I just looked at
<stdin> I only see them in #k too, and they never seem to speak (same as vit)
<nalioth> Mez: it's all your client settings
<LjL> stdin: don't know then, maybe they changed nicks while in the channel - i can say for sure that * is a zero-or-more
<nalioth> these are zombies (root*)
<LjL> Pici, yesterday they had numeric IPs as hosts
<nalioth> see?
<LjL> like the one that just joined now
<LjL> 190.*
<nalioth> they are programmed to maintain 
<Pici> LjL: They are numeric, I'm dnsing them
<LjL> aah.
<Pici> That should work right?
<LjL> Pici: bans on hostname won't ban the IP
<LjL> Pici: the vice versa is valid
<LjL> although, uhm
<Pici> LjL: fooey
<LjL> i thought freenode always reversed-dns everyone
<nalioth> that should solve things (and get them on the freenode radar)
<LjL> nalioth: put one _ maybe?
<nalioth> they have appeared with _ and __ appended
<LjL> nalioth: yeah i mean root_*!*@*
<LjL> just to avoid banning "root"
<nalioth> we could forward them to -read-topic or -proxy-users or -unregged
<LjL> and others with nicks that begin like that
 * nalioth would like to forward them to /dev/null, but would get in trouble if he did
<LjL> nalioth: or -83, which i really should give another name
<LjL> nalioth: still there's been some people before complaining that their nick was banned in some channels because it began with "root" - while having nothing to do with root. that's why i suggest root_*!*@*
<stdin> how about root_?*!*@* then? that'll let root and root_ (LjL was right after all)
<nalioth> stdin: the ? is superflous in your suggestion
<LjL> stdin, in this case we want root_ banned i think
<nalioth> and superfli too
<stdin> nalioth: I just tested name_*!*@* and it bans name_ too
<LjL> although, root_ has been idle for 8 hours
<LjL> they *are* two different bans
<stdin> but then there's normally a root and root_ on freenode somewhere anyway
<LjL> yeah in fact root_ is online
<LjL> but anyway, he's unlikely to join #kubuntu
<LjL> on the other hand, "rootfoo" might
<stdin> we don't support root accounts anyway :p
<LjL> i've created #ubuntu-graylist (and redirected the old #ubuntu-83 there), please use it for any subnet bans
<LjL> (which does *not* mean subnet bans should be taken lightly, mind. just, still better than plain banning)
<stdin> heh, I knew I'd see vit_ soon after the root_'s went
<LjL> ya... interesting
<LjL> a 190.*
<LjL> nalioth, look at that
<Mez> AOL ?
<LjL> no, cantv.net according to pici's dns
<stdin> all seem to be CANTV Servicios, Venezuela
<stdin> (vit_'s and root_'s)
<nalioth> and you should always ban the IP (it will ban the hostmask, too)
<LjL> nalioth: the IPs vary widely though (190.* up to 201.* at least), while the hostmask - if it was there - wouldn't
<nalioth> but the hostmask is added depending on info
<LjL> nalioth: but on info provided by the ISP, not the user itself...?
<nalioth> some trolls have skillz, and can manipulate their equipment/packets, LjL 
<jussi01> nalioth: could we have ubot3 into #ubuntustudio ?
<nalioth> sure
<jussi01> thanks nalioth 
<LjL> bot is going down, changing PSU, should really be 10 minutes this time
<Myrtti> Wasn't Sevvie supposed to come back like, yesterday?
<Myrtti> or do I remember wrong
<LjL> here, maybe it wasn't 10 minutes, but it wasn't that bad
<LjL> now to just hope this €15 thing doesn't explode too early. or at least doesn't take the mobo with it when it does.
<Seeker`> €15 for a PSU?
<Seeker`> I cant imagine that would be stable
<LjL> Seeker`: i'm not entirely comfortable either, and it's 370W (not that the server would take very much power but)... i thought i'd find a two-fans 420W one, which i bought in the same place little time ago for €30, but the only alternative they had available was a 570W (!) one for €40
<LjL> perhaps i could put the lousy one on my desktop... although my desktop definitely takes up more power
<LjL> but i wouldn't cry so much if my desktop broke as if my server did
<LjL> (well, unless the HD broke)
<LjL> uhm, according to lm-sensors, the +12V, +5V and +3.3V are almost spot-on, for as much as that means
<Seeker`> hmm
<LjL> there is a supposedly +2.5V output that is really 0.35V
<Seeker`> I probably wouldn't feel "comfortable" with a PSU < £20 or so
<LjL> and the sensors don't give readings for the negative ones
<Seeker`> my current one was ~£50 I think
<Seeker`> could you not order a better one
<Seeker`> and then keep the cheap one for emergencies if another one blows again
<LjL> Seeker`: well, as i said, i'd much rather have bought the €30 one, so i guess my "comfortability" target is similar to yours. i wouldn't but a £50 one i think... i'm that cheap
 * LjL wonders if the cheap 370W one could power his desktop at all
<Pici> I need a new psu for my desktop, I have a paperclip wedged in the fan right now because it makes noise <.<
<LjL> probably not, newegg gives >300W for something like my desktop
<LjL> Pici: ...
<LjL> Pici: you realize that's likely to blow up not only the PSU but mobo/etc too?
<Pici> LjL: I need a new hardware anyway
<Seeker`> LjL: My power supply is a Corsair 520w modular thing
<LjL> Pici: the HD too
<Pici> woo
<LjL> Seeker`: what does modular mean
<Pici> LjL: Its the windows computer
<Seeker`> LjL: Its quiet, and I quite like corsair stuff - its reliable
<LjL> Pici: oh - then switch the PSU to 110W and turn it on
<Seeker`> LjL: The only cables "built in" to the box are the mobo connectors
<Pici> LjL: it is on 110
<LjL> Pici: ah right you're on the evil side. well then switch it to 230
<Pici> LjL: eh... I'd rather not :p
<Seeker`> LjL: And then there are a series of cables you can plug in if you need them, so it reduces the number of spare wires hanging around the system
<LjL> Seeker`: ah well that's nice but i can do without, reliability though i shouldn't, not for the server anyway
<LjL> but meh, if newegg gives some 330W for my desktop, then i suppose i probably shouldn't plug it into a 370W supply
<Seeker`> LjL: This is for my desktop, which I use for gaming etc.
<Seeker`> I have an nvidia 8800GTS, which seems to be quite power hungry
<LjL> Seeker`, none of my computers are particularly power hungry i guess, what i have on my desktop is a geforce 5200, and on the server, well, i won't ever put whatever it's got in 3D mode... so i don't really need *watts* on the server, i do need it to not blow up though :|
<Seeker`> yeah
<LjL> but then as little power-hungry as my desktop may be, it's still worryingly close to 370W i'm afraid
<Seeker`> how do you work that out?
<LjL> Seeker`: oh genii just gave me this site http://educations.newegg.com/tool/psucalc/index.html
<LjL> still anyway i really don't understand why my old PSU, that worked for years, refuses to power the new server mobo
<LjL> works fine on the old...
 * Seeker` wonders what counts as a "high end" motherboard
<Seeker`> that gives me something between 470 and 496 W
<Seeker`> I've got a 520W
<LjL> wow
<LjL> Seeker`: i don't know, i put in "high end" for the server because it's got 4 IDEs and was generally fancy for its time
<LjL> while on my desktop, i've got some thing (with a celeron on it) that's got *3* PCI slots. guess that doesn't count as high-end
<LjL> wait, no, *2* PCI slots. and an AGP
<Mez> nalioth, what's your email address?
 * Mez nearly sent an email to "naoliv£
<Mez> s/£/"/
<nalioth> Mez: all these launchpad and wiki pages and personal websites and you can't find my email?  i'm at gmail.com
<Pici> Wow! Hi Seveas!
<Mez> nvm nalioth found it on LP
<Mez> Pici, did you find a place for Mootbot (or was that Seeker` ?)
<Pici> Mez: Wasn't me who you were talking to
<Mez> probs Seeker` then
<nalioth> Mez: i told you my email
<Mez> nalioth, my connection here died
<Seveas> which channels is ubotu kicked out of?
<Pici> most
<Seveas> fuck
<Pici> or at least most of the channels I'm in
<Pici> L/
<nalioth> Mez: you've notg left this channel since i told you  :)
 * Pici sneaks off
<Seveas> I'm bringing it back
<Seeker`> Mez: Was me
<Myrtti> Seveas: should I unban him now from -offtopic?
<Myrtti> it
<Myrtti> whatever
<Seveas> sigh, ubotu is banned?
<Seveas> who the F* did that? Ubotu doesn't rejoin when kicked...
<Myrtti> we weren't sure, sorry
<Myrtti> but I did it
 * Myrtti offers a yarn ball of silk and wool to almighty Seveas
<Seveas> if you're not sure, why not try simply kicking and see what it does?
<Myrtti> the thing is we wanted to have him active on more important channels and not to strain it with -offtopic
<Seveas> I k/b'ed ubot3 from #ubuntu now ubotu is back
<PriceChild> Why don't we simply mute the other bots in channels? Especially like #ubuntu and #kubuntu?
<nalioth> Seveas: please use +q
<Seveas> nalioth, right back at y'all
<nalioth> Seveas: i banned no bots
<nalioth> Seveas: i advised +q 
<Seveas> they ignored it, you could have fixed it.
<nalioth> i'm not in all the channels
<Mez> Seeker`, did you find a home?
<Seeker`> Mez: Still trying a few possibilities
<Mez> Seeker`, well if need be, I can give it a home
<Seeker`> Mez: Cool, I'll keep that in mind if the current plans fall through
<Mez> Seeker`, no problem. Though I
<Mez> m currently writing plans to integrate a new server into my network
 * Myrtti hides and touches no bots ever again
<Pici> Seveas: The bot may have just not joined some channels, at some points it was excess flooding out.
<Pici> Also, I think people were getting confused because !fact > user was sending two things, often many minutes apart
<LjL> Seveas, we fix what we can fix, you have to realize there are a "few" channels, some of them we don't have easy access to to begin with...
<ubot3> In #kubuntu-fi, Nakkel said: !xvmc is XvMC (X-Video Motion Compensation) is a X Video extension allowing video programs to offload video decoding to the video-hardware. Currently only !binarydrivers for NVidia cards support XvMC.
<Seveas> LjL, the only channels with bans were #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic
<Seveas> you all have access there and especially #ubuntu would be the first to check, methinks
<LjL> Seveas, oh i think it was removed from -offtopic because some ompaul guy somehow seemed convinced that the bot abuse in there would cause the lag :)
<LjL> Seveas: in #ubuntu, i definitely thought it was muted
<Seveas> the botabuse plugins were all unloaded already
<Pici> LjL: it was, until it people were complaining that they were getting double messages at time about !this > that
<LjL> Seveas: yeah well don't look at me :) anyway i'm surprised about #ubuntu. i made it part #ubuntu-devel as well because we had no way to mute it there when it was requested, making it rejoin
<Seeker`> Would a "mute in channels x,y,z" function be useful in the new bots?
<Seveas> Seeker`, the new code I'm working on will have failover code which makes sure one and only one (and always one) will talk at any given time
<Seeker`> ah, ok
<jdong> so ubotu's okay now?
<Seveas> yes
<jdong> cool
<Amaranth> What have you done to ubotu?
 * Amaranth hugs ubotu
 * Amaranth cries
<Alan_M> man, i believe the reaming people about how they help out in open chat in the main support rooms gotta stop, can we at least TRY to private message and say "hey look buddy...i feel what you did was wrong, can you please stop and do it this way next time?"
<PriceChild> Alan_M: I'm not sure I understand?
<Alan_M> Bruenig basically told me how i helped out was the "wrong way"
<Alan_M> in front of everyone....
<Alan_M> in my opionion if the steps to help someone end up at the same end point...its not "technically" wrong.
<Alan_M> it takes me everything i have to help out now with the community, because i feel my contributions are just getting frowned at...im trying..shouldnt that be enough?
<PriceChild> I'm not yet up to date with the logs, but I don't agree with "in my opionion if the steps to help someone end up at the same end point...its not "technically" wrong."
<PriceChild> for example, using automatix to install libdvdcss2
 * tsmithe was watching this take place, and felt that whereas bruenig was technically most accurate, Alan_M's methods were most user-friendly. nor did bruenig offer different help.
<Alan_M> i was using a ubuntu supported method.
<Alan_M> nothing 3rd party
<PriceChild> Alan_M: I'm not saying you were right or wrong in channel... I just don't agree with that one message.
<Alan_M> I understand.
<Alan_M> its not even right or wrong anymore what im getting at.
<Alan_M> its the reaming in open room.
<PriceChild> Alan_M: I'll have a talk with bruenig.
<mneptok> PriceChild: that's the wrong approach. now you die.
 * mneptok ignites
<Alan_M> heh
<Alan_M> Thanks guys.
 * Alan_M exits....stage left
<PriceChild> Alan_M: I think if he approached it a different way, it could have been less patronising, more informative.
<PriceChild> Alan_M: however...
<PriceChild> Alan_M: I don't think it would have been constructive for him to tell you things in PM whilst you were helping someone else.
<Alan_M> it just threw me so off guard i guess.
<Alan_M> anyways...
<PriceChild> If someone thinks they know a more correct way of doing things, I'm pretty sure they would rather inform both of you at once, rather than you tell someone a worse method, and not convey the better one until the next person,
<Alan_M> yeah.
<Alan_M> anywys...back to crazy land...i mean #ubuntu heh just kidding :)
<Alan_M> Thanks for the input/support/smack across the skull :)
 * PriceChild burns
<PriceChild> (laggy match)
<corny> Hello, I wanted to ask about the Nickname service.
<corny> Are Nicks ever taken from someone because they haven't logged on in forever?
<ompaul> that would be a #freenode issue as far as I am aware 
<Pici> Indeed.
<ompaul> and in practice :)
<Pici> We're only here to take care of the #*ubuntu-* channels
<corny> ok, thx
<Pici> sure thing
<Seeker`> Is ubotu being slow again?
<Myrtti> !test
<ubotwo> Failed.
<nalioth> ubotu test
<Seeker`> !-hardy
<ubotwo> hardy aliases: ubuntu+1, heron, 8.04 - added by PriceChild on 2007-08-29 22:41:06
<Seeker`> !hardy
<ubotwo> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<nalioth> Seeker`: let's not load ubotu up, ok?
<Seeker`> nalioth: I tried using the factoid in -uk, and no response
<nalioth> it's dead, jim
<Seeker`> yeah, I noticed
<ompaul> ubotu worked in -ot just now
<Seeker`> ompaul: look in -uk
<nalioth> i put a +q on ubotu in #ubuntu 
<ompaul> ack
<Amaranth> ubotu is working fine in #ubuntu-desktop
<Amaranth> and it just PMed me when i said that :P
<ompaul> sorry 
<ompaul> I stuck two in there
<ompaul> did not see 3
<nalioth> ubotu: test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Seeker`> ah, ompaul has muted ubotu in -uk
<Seeker`> is it ok to remove the mute?
<nalioth> so long as ubotu is working
<ompaul> no
<ompaul> I did not 
<ompaul> ahh hang on 
<ompaul> is that a couple of days ole
<ompaul> !test
<Seeker`> -22:11:51- ~s~ 8 - #ubuntu-uk: ban %*!*@ubuntu/bot/ubotu by ompaul!n=ompaul@gnewsense/friend/ompaul, 287059 secs ago
<ubotu> Failed.
<ubotwo> Failed.
<ompaul> yeap you can 
<ompaul> ubotwo part
 * ompaul is some kind of operator
<Myrtti> I'm getting strange wibes from that marttiini feller at -ot
<ompaul> Myrtti, hmm
 * ompaul goes to look 
<ompaul>  /msg ubotu o4o > martiini 
<ompaul> Myrtti, ^^
<ompaul> I just did
 * jussi01 pokes Myrtti and reminds her she made a classic finnish mistake :P
<Myrtti> irc all day?
<Myrtti> knit?
<Pici> wibes
<jussi01> Myrtti: no... s/w/v/
<Myrtti> oh
<Pici> :)
<jussi01> :D
<Myrtti> hm, true
<Myrtti> never thought of that
<no0tic> Myrtti, ircing al day is a classic finnish mistake?
<Myrtti> no0tic: you're talking to a citizen of the nation of Linux, IRC, ssh and irssi
<Myrtti> yes, it's a classic Finnish mistake.
 * Seeker` starts getting withdrawal symptoms
<Myrtti> !info pimppa
<ubotu> pimppa (source: pimppa): powerful tool to loot binaries from newsgroups smartly. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.8-0.1 (gutsy), package size 187 kB, installed size 800 kB
<Myrtti> guess what that means in Finnish
<no0tic> Myrtti, ok, I'm a bit finnish :) I'm ircing since tomorrow morning at 2 am (now it's 23:23 pm)
<no0tic> Myrtti, using linux, ssh and irssi
<Myrtti> no0tic: you're screwed. Life lost. Let us play Albinoni's Adagio
<no0tic> I know
<ompaul> no0tic, since tomorrow morning?
<ompaul> until maybe
<no0tic> I hope no
<Seeker`> no0tic: but "since" is past tense, "tomorrow" is future tense
 * ompaul starts to do dangerous stuffz 
<no0tic> I'm screwed
<Seeker`> ompaul: what sort of dangerous stuff?
<Seeker`> no0tic: how so?
<ompaul> Seeker`, you did ask
<ompaul> ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/ISO-IMAGES/7.0/
<no0tic> I've been ircing since today 2 am, that's better
<Seeker`> can I ask why?
<Seeker`> no0tic: much :D
<jdong> ompaul: you won't be disappointed
<jdong> ompaul: do, however, recompile the kernel with SCHED_ULE
<Seeker`> no0tic: You've had a break I hope
<ompaul> jdong, how wrong you can be
<ompaul> jdong, you don't know what my expectations are
<jdong> total carnage? :)
<ompaul> :)
<ompaul> jdong, it will be for a few minutes anyway
<jdong> ompaul: sweet :D
<jdong> ompaul: that sounds like my Darwin install :)
<ompaul> jdong, I sneer at your arch
<no0tic> Seeker`, yeah, I lunched
<Seeker`> no0tic: 21 hours on IRC is bad - you need more of a break :)
<ompaul>  /cs  k no0tic go away 
<ompaul> jdong, I want to play with pf - been a long time
<Seeker`> pf?
<jdong> Seeker`: openbsd packet filter
<Seeker`> ah
<jdong> ompaul: pf is JITted in FBSD7, right?
<no0tic> ompaul, I don't think it would change anything, there are too many channels out here
<jdong> ompaul: that should be some kickass filtering performance for those long rulesets
<jdong> 18:31 -!- KIAaze [n=KIAaze@sbgrt25-1.in2p3.fr] has quit [":(){ :|:&};:"]
<jdong> grumble.
<ompaul> jdong, I have not done FreeBSD in years
<jdong> not again
<ompaul> kama kamzi
<ompaul> jdong, where?
<jdong> ompaul: #ubuntuforums
<ompaul> kban
<Seeker`> is that a fork bomb?
<jdong> Seeker`: it is indeed
<Seeker`> thought so
<jdong> I bf'ed him into here for you guys :)
<ompaul> jdong, ohh thank you
<jdong> ompaul: merry christmas!
 * ompaul sharpens his axe
<ompaul> mneptok, ping
 * Myrtti gives ompaul her hellokitty empcannon with the almighty sniper's banning utilities and goes to bed
<ompaul> Myrtti, sleep well
<Seeker`> nn
<ompaul> jdong, so I have a perverse setup 
<ompaul> jdong, I have an acer extnsa that was bought with GNU/Whatsit on board
<ompaul> jdong, the second box is a shuttle xpc - this latter item just had "inx" the feisty version on it
<ompaul> installed - you gotta be nuts to use the install script it nukes your partitions
<ompaul> all of em
<jdong> :)
<ompaul> jdong, so now that box will get fiesty on it (the shuttle) cos the acer was so low end it had no burner on it
<ompaul> I have a rather expensive burner on the "now decommissioned machine" so it will go in the acer one of these days 
<ompaul> decommissioned as the io kit had gone for a walk and kb mouse and usb ports are ded on it (yes on this hardware it is spelt "ded")
<Seeker`> why decommission a machine
<Seeker`> thats bad
<Seeker`> dead mobo then?
<ompaul> yeap
<Seeker`> what socket processor?
<ompaul> kvm is taking me from one box to another
 * ompaul can't remember I got it a few years ago
 * ompaul goes to look
<ompaul> 754
<ompaul> Seeker`, ^^
<mneptok> ompaul: pong
<ompaul> mneptok, dns servers toasted again this evening
<Seeker`> ompaul: hmm
<ompaul> they must not have signed up to you guys ;-)
<Seeker`> they dont seem to be "easy" to get hold of 
<mneptok> ompaul: the OpenDNS servers?
<ompaul> Seeker`, actually I got it two years ago less than today
<ompaul> Seeker`, actually I got it two years ago less 8 days
<Seeker`> actually, I was looking at Intel not AMD :P
<ompaul> mneptok, no my stupido iso
<ompaul> mneptok, no my stupido isp
 * ompaul looks at his typos
<mneptok> ompaul: so switch to OpenDNS :)
<ompaul> mneptok, and how do you think I am talking ot you ;-)
<mneptok> heheh
<Seeker`> ompaul: Hmm, ebuyer and dabs only stock 1 model each - and they are relatively expensive
<ompaul> Seeker`, I don't want a mobo I got two good machines
<ompaul> and a laptop and that is before we count my wifes machine 
<ompaul> more gnu/linux than most people would shake a stick at
<Seeker`> ompaul: heh
<Seeker`> ompaul: you cna never have too many machines :P
<ompaul> Seeker`, I want an olpc and an eeeeeeeepc
<Seeker`> heh
<Seeker`> I want a storge server , an itx mythtv box and a web / email server
<ompaul> Seeker`, na you want a shuttle for that the itx is for your desktop to do call on xdmcp on the other box
<ompaul> and then the eeeeeeeeeeeeepc is for doing wireless ssh as a pricey remote control
<Seeker`> "call on xdmcp"?
<ompaul> Seeker`, check out xdmcp
<Seveas> xdmcpoo
<ompaul> Seveas, it rocks if you have secured network (I know it is why I am paid)
<Seeker`> ompaul: hmm, I still like my idea better :P
<ompaul> users can't do anything no access you got X or nothing
<ompaul> Seeker`, you might but you can still be forgiven if you turn to the path of insanity :)
<Daviey> ompaul: he'll see the light
<ompaul> Daviey, when they visit the ward with a flashlight :-/
<Daviey> ompaul: You can convince him at lrl.. Seeker`: btw, you'll be at lrl this year.
<Seeker`> when is it?
<ompaul> dates now please
<Daviey> lazy web: 19th-20th July, Wolverhampton
<Seeker`> hmm, may be able to do that
<Seeker`> depends if i have any money
<Daviey> ompaul: you have permission to buy me drinks
<ompaul> Daviey, I see
<Daviey> Seeker`: £5 entry fee IIRC?!
<ompaul> Daviey, it costs more than a fiver to get there
<Seeker`> Daviey: Its transport and accomodation thatI may have problems with
<Daviey> Seeker`: you'll have graduated by then?
<Seeker`> Daviey: yes
<Daviey> Then i'm sure there will be a hotel room floor/sofa bed going.
<Daviey> DaveMorris slept on my hotel sofa bed last year.
<Seeker`> hmm
<mneptok> ugh, i need to be in Romania in May, and Finland like 2 weeks later. why fly home?
<Seeker`> mneptok: where is home?
<mneptok> Seeker`: Montreal
<ompaul> mneptok, work in london for a week and a half ( some time allowed for travelling? )
<ubotu> In ubotu, pike_ said: what is the meaning of life
<pike_> sry ignore
<Pici> ubotu: tell pike_ about b
<Pici> :)
<Seeker`> mneptok: Visit the UK for a bit
<Pici> !ping
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Pici> Seveas: Why is ubotu muted again in #ubuntu? 
<Pici> nalioth: ^ ?
<nalioth> Pici: no clue
<Pici> 18:09:11 >>>> mode/#ubuntu [+b %ubotu!*@*] by nalioth
<nalioth> patience is a virtue
<Pici> I guve up
<nalioth> wtf is ubotu2 ?
<Pici> seveas's new bot project
<Pici> here to confuse us
#ubuntu-ops 2008-03-13
<Pici> Can someone unmute ubotu in -bugs
<Pici> And -devel
<Pici> er, -motu
<PriceChild> i can do motu
<PriceChild> if ic an find it
<mneptok> http://carmina.ytmnd.com
<mneptok> (allow it to load, then refresh from cache for audio/video sync)
<ubotu> In ubotu, angusb said: :: Hi angusb is away right now
<crdlb> fyi, I just kicked AstroDanule from #compiz-fusion and he came back with some not-so-nice language
<LjL> will keep in mind
<ubotu> Amaranth called the ops in #ubuntuforums ()
<jdong> Amaranth: I edited the thread title to use more caps and stuff ;-)
<Amaranth> cool
<tritium> Jack_Sparrow: you're too slow ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> I had already typed tyler and had to edit while you got him
<tritium> sorry :)
<Jack_Sparrow> tritium, Are you in offtopic.. polishpaul  was not happy about no-root
<tritium> Jack_Sparrow: no, I'm not.  Want me to join?
<Jack_Sparrow> please check on it..
<tritium> Looks like he's gone.
<Jack_Sparrow> np..
<tritium> I'll try to watch
<Amaranth> jdong: how do i link a forum thread to a bug report?
<Amaranth> or do people just post that bold crap manually?
<jdong> Amaranth: apparently if you hit reply there hsould be a textbox near the bottom for you to supply that
<tritium> Jack_Sparrow: now I remember why I don't regularly stay in #ubuntu-offtopic...
<Amaranth> jdong: not for me, i guess
<jdong> :(
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<nickrud> can't imagine what anyone could find objectionable about offtopic 
<tritium> nickrud: good, you can watch the channel then ;)
 * nickrud is not an op there (and that is _NOT_ a hint)
<tritium> heh
 * tritium parts #ubuntu-offtopic (I can't stand it anymore!)
 * PriceChild looks in
<tritium> blind: who is your friend?
<blind> nick is Damon, possibly Tramd.. want me to get his mask?
<tritium> okay
<tritium> @btlogin
<tritium> What's going on with the bantracker?
<tritium> blind: no need, I found it in the logs
<blind> oh, good.
<tritium> blind: and if he has no idea why he's banned, he's a fool
<blind> oh god.
<PriceChild> tritium: ubotu's been down lately. All should be well now however.
<tritium> PriceChild: thanks, there it is.
<blind> tritium: sorry, he said 'dunno'
<blind> and then after i came here he announced why
<blind> thanks, though :P
<tritium> blind: he knows why
<blind> yeah, he certainly does.
<blind> just a misunderstanding on my part.
<tritium> blind: see http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/03/13/%23ubuntu.html, look around 04:13.  You'll see what he said.
<tritium> blind: anything else?
<blind> no.
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, SNuxoll said: !freenas is a FreeBSD-based NAS (Network Attached Storage) server, and can serve your files via NFS, CIFS/SMB, AFP, FTP, and SCP/SFTP.  Learn more at http://freenas.org
<Myrtti> !freenas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freenas - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Myrtti> @login
<ubotu> OK
<Myrtti> !freenas is a FreeBSD-based NAS (Network Attached Storage) server, and can serve your files via NFS, CIFS/SMB, AFP, FTP, and SCP/SFTP.  Learn more at http://freenas.org
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, Myrtti said: !freenas is a FreeBSD-based NAS (Network Attached Storage) server, and can serve your files via NFS, CIFS/SMB, AFP, FTP, and SCP/SFTP.  Learn more at http://freenas.org
<Myrtti> okies
<Myrtti> had to try though
 * Myrtti cuts down irc usage
<ubotu> ArthurArchnix called the ops in #ubuntu (waltterilepisto)
<ubotu> dgjones called the ops in #ubuntu (waltterilepisto)
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-uk, DonaldShimoda said: ubotu, my idea is installa the 64 bits version on the SAME machine and reinstalalte ALL the packages i actually have
<jussi01> !bot > DonaldShimoda
<Seeker`> where is .ar?
<PriceChild> Seeker`: argentina?
<jussi01> aregentina...
<jussi01> yes
<PriceChild> People in that libc6 breakage thread on the forums don't even know what alphas are, complaining ubuntu shouldn't call pre-release versions alpha.
 * Seeker` facedesked when he read that
<jussi01> what???? LOL, thats the funniest thing of the day for me...
<PriceChild> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_hardy_libc6_is_broken/ - WTF?! Who thought that was a good idea? :/
<PriceChild> 'Quick, lets get it to front page of digg so all the hardy alpha testers will see it before they upgrade
<PriceChild> (Submitted *after* the file was made un-downloadable)
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: uh, hwat?
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: hmm?
<Hobbsee> [23:52] <PriceChild> People in that libc6 breakage thread on the forums don't even know what alphas are, complaining ubuntu shouldn't call pre-release versions alpha.
 * Seeker` wonders why we get agrentinians asking for support in -uk
<jussi01> hehe
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: what are they suggesting they get called?
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: I'm not sure, but something how there should be one alpha, right before the beta, right at the end.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: donotuse's, or something?  the release notes already tell you not to use them on production systems!
<PriceChild> (and only one)
<PriceChild> (and shouldn't break)
<jussi01> you should need a lp account to get the alphas...
<Seeker`> i think they are complaining because previous released had "herd" or "tribe", which *definately* weren't alphas </sarcasm>
<Pici> jussi01: you must not see all the me-too spam on LP lately
<PriceChild> yeah that's another variation i've seen Seeker` 
<Seeker`> And now ubuntu has suddenly decided to use "alpha" instead of "<insert group noun here>"
<mc44> "I disagree in that Ubuntu (and Linux) has been in development for too many years for a "re-install" type bug to be introduced"
 * mc44 giggles
 * PriceChild is in a bad mood
<Seeker`> PriceChild: because of the digg /stupidity thing?
 * jussi01 hands PriceChild a blue pill
<Pici> noooo
<PriceChild> no no, unrelated
<PriceChild> silly to get in a bad mood because of things on the intarwebs
 * Hobbsee watches one of the guy's spit the dummy over testing
<PriceChild> silly to get in a bad mood
<Hobbsee> jussi01: they're too easy to get
<Seeker`> PriceChild: Ah, I hope whatever has gotten you in a bad mood stops soon :)
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: just lock the thread.
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: wanna post a closing statement?
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: not overly.  just lock it anyway, and say it's been fixed.
<Hobbsee> cjwatson has some stuff about how to fix it, too
<PriceChild> its been fixed?
<PriceChild> hehe look at the warning at the top of http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=305
<Pici> So they say, but not pushed to the repos yet (or built?)
<Pici> Hobbsee: I asked cjwatson to ping me or another op to put his workaround into the #ubuntu+1 topic
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure if he's finished it yet
<Hobbsee> the bad one got locked
<Hobbsee> the new one hasn't built yet
<Pici> No, I know he hasnt finished it yet :)
<Pici> I didnt check the build status, just saw the note on the bug#
<PriceChild> closed it... will make my fishfinger sandwiches then post something
<Seeker`> PriceChild: eww, fish fingers are 'orrible
<TheSheep> fish have no fingers, they must be artifical or something...
<Hobbsee> Pici: it's kinda hard to build if the current glibc is broken...
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: the buildds pick up the libc6 update?
<PriceChild> *picked
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: likely.
<Hobbsee> wait
<Hobbsee> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+builds?build_text=glibc&build_state=all
<Hobbsee> most are done.
<Hobbsee> just implement fist-over-IP protocol.
<Pici> if only
<Hobbsee> or a new css theme, or something.
<Seeker`> its worrying how much people require a long trip on the clue train
<Seeker`> s/much/many
<Pici> sigh
<Pici> Maybe we should put more caps in !hardy
<Seeker`> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Seeker`> hmm
<Seeker`> colours are the answer :D
<Pici> We need <marquee><blink> tags
<Seeker`> and a <spork_in_face>
<TheSheep> W H I T E S P A C E
<TheSheep> :D
<PriceChild> Double spacing.
<Seeker`> figlet / toilet
<PriceChild> (as in between lines, not letters)
<PriceChild> figlet!
<TheSheep> * W * H * I * T * E * S * P * A * C * E *
<Pici> banner
<Seeker`> hmm, uni time
<Hobbsee> yay, figlet!
<Pici> /echo -o banner hardy is alpha
<Seeker`> even better, cowsay
 * PriceChild resists
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: you can pipe cowsay into figlet.  or the other way around.
<Hobbsee> this is the kind of thing you learn while at UDS.
<PriceChild> :D
<Pici> hmm... cowsay `banner $text`
<PriceChild> grrr east-coast mainline trains are down... adding 2 hours  to journeys because of 'high wind'
<PriceChild> 'high wind' breaking the lines... this is England!
<PriceChild> at least it'll all be back for when i go
<Seeker`> PriceChild: where are you headed?
<PriceChild> home home
<PriceChild> for a few days at least
<Seeker`> where is home home?
<PriceChild> near birmingham
<Seeker`> where are you now?
<PriceChild> yorkshire
<Seeker`> fair enogh
<PriceChild> satisfied? :P
<Seeker`> right, time to go, or i'll miss my lecture
<PriceChild> have fun
<Seeker`> PriceChild: It'll do for now :P
<Seeker`> I'm sure I wont :P
<Seeker`> I've got tai chi tonight though :D
 * Seeker` -> gone
<Pici> libc6 may be fixed and uploaded now, but I gotta run to a meeting, perhaps someone else can fix the topic in #u+1, thanks.
<LjL> so much for "naah hardy is ok, yeah sure it may break not really"
<Seeker`> libc 2.7.9 is safe?
<Seveas> -ubuntu1 isn't
<Seeker`> hmm
<jussi01> so -ubuntu2 is?
<Pici> yes
<Pici> I just updated the topic in u+1 as well
 * Seeker` waits for the gb mirror to update
<jussi01> se mirror is updated :)
<Seeker`> Seveas: What are you rewriting ubotu with?
<Seveas> Seeker`, the blood of 10000 internet trolls
<Seeker`> Seveas: Is is baseed on an existing bot?
<Seveas> no
<Seeker`> ah
<Pici> hm, new peak in ubuntu-devel, probably people looking for fixes on the libc6 error
<LjL> aside from repeating like parrots that hardy will break, i don't see what more we can do
<Seveas> PoLjLy wants a cracker :)
<Seeker`> heh
<jussi01> meh, my update doesnt even work :(
<Pici> Can someone unmute  %*!*@ubuntu/bot/ubotu in -bugs?
<LjL> yes
 * nickrud hands polly a cracker
<nealmcb> the server team asked me to get an ubotu factoid for "servergui" - here's my proposal:
<nealmcb> servergui is <reply> Ubuntu server does not install a desktop environment or X11 by default in order to enhance security, efficiency and performance.  !eBox provides a GUI system management option via a web interface.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerGUI for more background and options.
<Seveas> servergui is <reply> Ubuntu server does not install a desktop environment or X11 by default in order to enhance security, efficiency and performance.  !eBox provides a GUI system management option via a web interface.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerGUI for more background and options.
<Seveas> !servergui is <reply> Ubuntu server does not install a desktop environment or X11 by default in order to enhance security, efficiency and performance.  !eBox provides a GUI system management option via a web interface.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerGUI for more background and options.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<nealmcb> :-)
<Pici> Seveas: Looks just like in #ubuntu-ops-monitor and #ubuntu-irc  
<LjL> and #xubuntu, removed
<Pici> bod_: How can we help you this morning?
<bod_> afternoon here ;~) im fine, just seeing how many ops have a 'p' in their name
<bod_> 9
<Pici> bod_: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list    will give you a list of all #ubuntu ops
<bod_> omg, theres a command for everything,. can i grep for 'p' aswell?
<Seveas> bod_, this channel is for operator issues, if you have no such issues, please leave
<bod_> sorry
<nalioth> bod_: if there's nothing we can help you with, /topic
 * bod_ runs away
<jussi01> Hmmm, what is the status of the bot? is factoid editing safe? is it business as usual?
<Pici> !ding
<ubotu> dong
<jussi01> Pici: it works fine, but I remember Seve.as rant about people adding factoids last time, and I dont really want to have that again
<Pici> jussi01: I dont see why we couldnt add them...
<Pici> You could, like, ask him though.
<jussi01> Seveas: ping!
<Seveas> jussi01, !pang
<jussi01> Seveas: see my question a few lines back?
<jussi01> Seveas: could you please answer that? 
<Seveas> jussi01, the rant wasn't about editing factoids
<Seveas> that's safe :)
<Pici> Adding stupid factoids?
<Seveas> that's not safe
<jussi01> Seveas: so I safely add an #ubuntustdio specific factoid then? 
<Seveas> I will hunt you down and kill
<Seveas> jussi01, I don't see why not 
<jussi01> Seveas: thank you. just making sure. :)
<LjL> Seveas: the rant must have been about people with privileges allegedly doing things they never did, huh?
<jpatrick> afternoon all
<Pici> Hallo
 * jpatrick finally got a new free router from ISP
<jussi01> hehe, its so funny when people join a channel and do !list :P
 * Mez reads back and sees bod_'s comments
<Mez> I want some of whatever hes on
<Pici> It was one of the most 'out of the blue' things I've seen on here.
 * jussi01 hands Mez the red pill
<Mez> It may be blogged about
<Mez> bought a smile to my life
<jpatrick> what's so special about 'p'?
<Mez> I dont know :D
<Mez> but it was amusing
<Jack_Sparrow> I have a question..  SInce Badger repos are dead, can a user switch to dapper repos and apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: Prbably....
<Jack_Sparrow> I thought so..  should he change sources,  apt-get update  then dist-upgrade
<Pici> I suggest a backup, but it should work
<nalioth> Jack_Sparrow: sequential upgrades are the only supported method
<Jack_Sparrow> nalioth,  it is sequential
<Jack_Sparrow> comming from badger
<Pici> 5.10->6.06
<nalioth> iow, upgradring from badger to eft is not supported (and will probably fill the box with fail)
<nalioth> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, i got your situation.  i'm just expounding for posterity
<Pici> thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> HE already failed it...  just wanted something to try
<jdong> Jack_Sparrow: he should be using a graphical upgrader and not dist-upgrade though for the best results
<Jack_Sparrow> jdong, noted..  he already messed it up.  If we can get him to working Dapper I will be amazed
<ompaul> mneptok, so at the end of the day I replaced the zyxel with a linksys
<ompaul> I has internetz
<jpatrick> ompaul: yay!
<Mez> yay for ingenious hackers
<jpatrick> ompaul: my old router had a fit too, got a new free one
<ompaul> jpatrick, I gotz routerz I will reinstall its blobbyness and see if that sorts it
<ompaul> !staff | <ToBe> http://www.videoturk.tr.gs Free Porno Videos
 * ompaul growls
<ompaul> bot free zone :)
<PriceChild> What's happenned to ubotu?
<ompaul> Dave2, Gary, nalioth, vorian  hit me on joining #debian
<Dave2> thanks
<Mez> isnt vorian a normal user?
<ompaul> Mez, perhaps with staff memberships also 
<Dave2> --- [vorian] (i=steve@freenode/staff/ubuntu.member.vorian) : http://kubuntu.org
 * Dave2 nods
<Dave2> though you missed PriceChild! *ahem*
<Mez> ompaul, what do you mean "hit" you ?
<Dave2> it was an on-join spammer
<ompaul> Mez, well let us see what is the complaint - on-join spam and dave2 takes my fun away :'-(
<ompaul> hehehe
<PriceChild> you tell em Dave2 :P
<ompaul> PriceChild, get some cough mixture for that will ya
<ompaul> any extras here?
 * ompaul looks around does not look like it
<ompaul> Mez, and your curiosity was a bit late they were klined about 8 minutes ago
 * ompaul takes out a baseball bat and points it at the offending router
 * Mez griins to himself
 * Mez is going to have a nice full hard drive tomorrow
<ompaul> I figure these things don't like (A) baseball bats (B) requests to do funky stuffz
<ompaul> blob bound numbskulls and we can't even help them when we are interested cos their sekret sauze is all hidden away
<ompaul> fools
<ompaul> we can debug your kit and you won't let us
<ompaul> (ok to tell the truth s/debug/embedded gnu/linux/)
<ompaul> arrrr
 * ompaul does it again
<ompaul> (ok to tell the truth s/debug/embedded gnu\/linux/)
<ompaul> SEJeff, how can we help you?
<ompaul> PriceChild, any ideas on ^^
<ompaul> I can't find any on the tracker
<SEJeff> ompaul, I'd never heard of this channel and am one of the ops in #ubuntu-hardened
<ompaul> ahh ha
<ompaul> !cloak
<ubotu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<ompaul> I strongly suggest you do that for the purpose of hiding where you are
<ompaul> there are idiots out there who think ddos is helpful
<ubotu> In ubotu, runemaste644 said: !orly is <reply> YA RLY
<LjL> !b > runemaste644    (runemaste644, see the private message from Ubotu)
<SEJeff> ompaul, No worries, this office is protected by Prolexic
<SEJeff> ompaul, DDoS can't save them
<ompaul> well we would rather not encourage them ;-)
<Amaranth> dang, i was gonna say "You don't exist"
<Pici> :D
<ompaul> Amaranth, look away and Pici will not be there - and when I type see you won't notice that either
#ubuntu-ops 2008-03-14
<Spreadsheet> hello
<Spreadsheet> can i get unbanned from #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Spreadsheet> when i said gfy, i meant good for you, not what what was interpreted by some people
<LjL> Spreadsheet: let me see
<Spreadsheet> it was a long time ago
<mneptok> what does the "wdc" part mean?
<Spreadsheet> what?
<Spreadsheet> we dont care
<Spreadsheet> it means we dont care
<mneptok> ach so
<mneptok> so "good for you" and "good for you, we don't care" have rather different snetiments behind them, don't you think?
<Spreadsheet> i guess
<mneptok> Spreadsheet: "good for you, we don't care" strikes me as somewhat unfriednly and dismissive.
<mneptok> except with "unfriendly" spelled correctly
<Spreadsheet> the person was saying random facts, if i remember correctly
<mneptok> which is sorta not at all the spirit or tone we want in #ubuntu channels
<mneptok> it's OK to ignore them :)
<LjL> you beat me
<mneptok> which is a better idea, IMO
<LjL> Spreadsheet, funnily enough, saying random facts is OK, while being disrespectful is not
<Spreadsheet> ignore them
<LjL> in -offtopic that is
<mneptok> Spreadsheet: 'zackly. good lad.
<LjL> anyway, please have a look at our IRC guidelines and the other bot triggers i'll give you please
<LjL> !etiquette > Spreadsheet    (Spreadsheet, see the private message from Ubotu)
<mneptok> Spreadsheet: and if you think they're going WAAAAY offtopic, come let an op know about it
<Seeker`> !etiquette > Seeker` 
<mneptok> !sno-cones > mneptok
<mneptok> Spreadsheet: ennyhoo, that's why you were banned.
<Spreadsheet> ok
<LjL> Spreadsheet, i'll let you back in, but please do make sure you familirize yourself with the code of conduct, guidelines and the rest of the factoids, if you don't want to incur in another ban
<Spreadsheet> thank you
<LjL> relevant for -offtopic is also !o4o
<Spreadsheet> ok
<Seeker`> Spreadsheet: is there anything else we can help you with?
<Spreadsheet> nope
<LjL> Spreadsheet: then i should point you at this channel's topic
<Spreadsheet> oh
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Seeker`> Do the bots report that to staff, or do they have their own checks in place for DCC abuse?
<LjL> Seeker`, i'd figure the staff have highlights
<Seeker`> fair enough
<Dave2> Highlights, and AntiSpamMeta also pokes us
<Seeker`> how are you?
<Seeker`> Dave2: fair enough
<maddog39> someone just did a dcc send thing and a bunch of us are now unable to join #ubuntu
<maddog39> i have a vuln. router and I know that, but im not flashing a firmware
<Seeker`> maddog39: Read the topic in the channel you are forwarded to
<Seeker`> maddog39: You need to reconnect on port 8001
<LjL> maddog39, please read the *whole* page
<maddog39> this is rediculous
<LjL> maddog39: no it's not.
<maddog39> you guys have any idea what you are doing
<maddog39> your making an already bad denial of service
<LjL> stopping people from being disconnected.
<maddog39> and magnifying it
<LjL> no not really.
<LjL> we're effectively informing victims of the problem, and offering a practical solution.
<maddog39> your giving hackers more incentive to go in their from a server or something and do it so people like me get screwed over
<Seeker`> maddog39: how do you get screwed over?
<LjL> our rationale is exactly opposite, as the wiki page explains.
<maddog39> because i have to jump through hoops to get back on the channel
<Seeker`> maddog39: There is a simple solution, which is reconnect on port 8001. It means that if they attack again, you wont be affected
<LjL> changing port is jumping through hoops? not
<LjL> and we won't have 150 people quitting
<maddog39> ok
<LjL> and the others crying "OMG what happened"
<nalioth> maddog39: we've been doing this for over a year now.  other channels are doing it, too
<nalioth> oh well
<jdong> he could've changed the port 10 times in the time he spent arguing that
<Seeker`> someone just tried another DCC in #ubuntu
<LjL> aware
<Seeker`> jdong: yeah. But complaining is obviously more satisfying
<jdong> Seeker`: it always is.
<LjL> what's with Pelo now
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Seeker`> what an idiot
<nalioth> Jack_Sparrow: klined
<LjL> what about xDx
<LjL> i have some doubts that was innocent
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow, did he talk while banned?
<nalioth> xdx klined
<nalioth> not innocent at all
<LjL> ah, missed that
<nalioth> triggers re-engaged
<Jack_Sparrow> I wasnt sure if innocent..  
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow: the hostname hints he might not be
<Jack_Sparrow> Didnt want to let him keep trying
<LjL> course
<Seeker`> maddog39 still in -read-topic
<maddog39> ok i reconnected on port 8001 and i still cannot get back in the channel
<nalioth> Jack_Sparrow: you may remove any bans you've set in the past few minutes on exploiters  ( xdx and madd0g )
<nalioth> maddog39: it's not automatic
<LjL> maddog39, *read* those instructions...
<Jack_Sparrow> k one sec
<LjL> fixed huh
<nalioth> heh
<Seeker`> was it the same maddog that did the DCC?
<LjL> Seeker`, who would know
<LjL> maddog39: not fixed
<maddog39> well xchat is set to connect on port 8001
<maddog39> im not flashing firmware on my router
<LjL> maddog39, restart xchat
<maddog39> i did
<maddog39> the first time
<LjL> maddog39, please check again. in all cases we've seen, connecting to 8001 fixes it.
<maddog39> ok
<maddog39> ill try once more
<Jack_Sparrow> nalioth, done..  the bot's k-line those for us
<Jack_Sparrow> ?
<nalioth> Jack_Sparrow: no
<nalioth> irritated staff kline them
<Seeker`> Jack_Sparrow: I think the bots just mute, but staff pick up on it happening and k-line
<Jack_Sparrow> Ok..
<LjL> who are those you unbanned, jack?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ony three bans I had in there.. no one of importance
<nalioth> LjL: the exploiters ( klined )
<LjL> were they? i don't see the bans
<Jack_Sparrow> Let me know if you need me to do anything.. 
<LjL> someone with access in -r-t tell maddog39 he can rejoin
<LjL> i invited but he ignored
<LjL> the bots won't let him because we're still split
<jjross> test me
<LjL> jjross, in #ubuntu-read-topic
<jjross> yes
<LjL> jjross, say it there - after fixing your connection
<Seeker`> jjross: you need to type "test me" in #ubuntu-read-topic 
<nalioth> jjross: type /j #ubuntu-read-topic and then say "test me" in that channel
<Seeker`> nalioth: he is there already
<jjross> i have already done that, do you need me to do it again?
<LjL> jjross: yes, because it failed the first time.
<LjL> you were disconnected
<Seeker`> jjross: Have you either fixed the firmware on your router, or joined on port 8001?
<LjL> Seeker`: no
<Seeker`> jjross: What port are you connected on?
<jjross> 8001
<Seeker`> jjross: what client are you using?
<nalioth> jjross: you'll need to completely restart the client
<jjross> xchat-gnome
<jjross> ok restarting
<Seeker`> LjL: The bot in -read-topic is still messaging maddog, even though he has parted
<LjL> Seeker`: that's normal, it'll keep doing it until we're back from the split
<LjL> two servers are still split, and one is not quite synced
<Seeker`> ah, fair enough
<Seeker`> just thought you might want to know :)
<LjL> Seeker`: after the split, the bots will unban him again, and that will help to make sure the unban actually propagates to all servers
 * Seeker` nods
<Seeker`> jjross: have you typed "test me" in #ubuntu-read-topic 
<LjL> !nickspam > tritium[NM]    (tritium[NM], see the private message from Ubotu)
<tritium[NM]> Yeah, I know.  Sorry, LjL.
<LjL> :P
<jjross> ok, I have restarted the client and did "test me" in #ubuntu-read-topic
<LjL> no you didn't do the "test me" yet this time
<jjross> hmmm, I did the test me and it disconnected and reconnected
<LjL> well then you're still vulnerable, are you *sure* your *current* connection is on port 8001?
<Seeker`> jjross: try it again
<LjL> he's not sure
<Seeker`> heh. He hadn't tried it again since his last reconnect
<Seeker`> jjross: are you 100% sure you are connected on port 8001?
<LjL> jjross, have you changed the port for both "freenode" and "ubuntu irc", if you have both?
<jjross> ok let me try that, ill be back
<LjL> jjross: good, it worked.
<LjL> jjross: you can rejoin, regardless of what the bots say
<jjross> ok, thanks for the help
<jjross> ok
<Seeker`> jjross: you cna also leave #ubuntu-read-topic 
<Seeker`> I can't believe the amount of hassle from someone typing 1 line into a channel
<nalioth> Seeker`: small actions can create massive results
<jdong> welcome to #ubuntu-relationship-advice.....
<Seeker`> jdong: huh?
<jdong> never mind :)
<LjL> nothing, just another of jdong's line that i'm adding to the blackmail list
<jdong> :D
<Seeker`> you have a blackmail list?
<jdong> Seeker`: it's not hard to make one of me :)
<LjL> well, it depends
<LjL> jdong makes it easy
<LjL> for others i do not bother
 * Seeker` cnat think of anything he has said that is blackmailable :P
<Seeker`> % typos
<jdong> Seeker`: you're not going deep enough then
<Seeker`> "going deep enough"?
<Seeker`> I meant on IRC - I've probably said plenty IRL
<Seeker`> thankfully, my fingers act as a bit of a filter
<jdong> ^^ innuendo above.
 * Seeker` ignored it :P
<jdong> ok now I'm just feeding you guys freebies.
 * Seeker` is sure he could make a comment about swallowing, but wont bother
<jdong> Seeker`: it's probably safer not to, given the kind of people you're interfacing with :)
<mneptok> Innuendo. The suppository Italians trust.
<Seeker`> mneptok. the killer of conversations.
<mneptok> heeeey-aaaay-aaaay, la! see saw! heeeeey-aaaaay-aaaay, la! hee haw!
 * mneptok bops around to some Dandy Warhols
<Seeker`> hmm, I reckon my housemates boyfriend is using bittorrent
<Seeker`> he arrived at around 10pm, and since then there has been a constant upload of 20kb/s
<mneptok> turn off DHCP, expire all leases.
<mneptok> you'll get some face time!
<Seeker`> heh
<Seeker`> I could just block the traffic on the port he is using
<mneptok> be sure to change yor last name to "Comcast"
<mneptok> +u
<Seeker`> heh
<Seeker`> I reckon the speed isn't very high because he is behind NAT
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, kgoetz said: ubotu: no, cedega is cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega or ask the irc channel #cedega
<dsofiesfw> how long does a ban last?
<dsofiesfw> everyone zzzing?
<nalioth> dsofiesfw: patience is a virture
<nalioth> virtue, even
<dsofiesfw> months?
<dsofiesfw> i'm at 3 so far.
<nalioth> we've had some going on 2 years
<dsofiesfw> sweet.
<dsofiesfw> time to change mac address.
<nalioth> dsofiesfw: taht is not the right attitude  :(
<dsofiesfw> what's the time on 65.183.0.0 range?
<nalioth> i'm looking it up now
<nalioth> but threats of evasion are not welcome
<dsofiesfw> evasion? 
<dsofiesfw> are my nicks flagged as spam?
<nalioth> waht were you banned for?
<dsofiesfw> honestly don't remember
<dsofiesfw> long time ago
<dsofiesfw> i don't think it was me either, someone using a box on my network.
<nalioth> you'll need to wait for the banning operator
<dsofiesfw> the banning operator.
<nalioth> the op who banned you
<dsofiesfw> riight.
<dsofiesfw> i'll just continue using my local wifi networks, this seems like alot of work.
<nalioth> no work at all, just a bit of patience
<dsofiesfw> yeah, it's annoying having to switch stuff over, but, i'll work with it.
<nickrud>  dsofiesfw see the topic for this channel
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, pppoe_dude said: ubotu without lart is like cheesecake without a topping
<PriceChild> LjL: Floodbot1 having trouble in -read-topic?
 * jpatrick eyes chalcedony 
<jpatrick> this guy/lady keeps "Excess Flood"ing
<jpatrick> hi KIAaze, how may I help you?
<KIAaze> ?
<KIAaze> when did I join ubuntu-ops?
<jpatrick> KIAaze: were you prehaps ban forward in a channel to here?
<KIAaze> maybe, I don't know
<jpatrick> one moment please
<jpatrick> KIAaze: ah, you were banned from #ubuntuforums by jdong 
<KIAaze> for what reason?
<jpatrick> "*** KIAaze has quit IRC (":(){ :|:&};:")" maybe
<KIAaze> ^^
<KIAaze> completely forgot that
<KIAaze> but is it bcause of how I quit last time?
<KIAaze> probably
<Pici> Yes.
<KIAaze> I'll change the message
<jpatrick> KIAaze: if you want the ban lifted you'll have to wait till he comes back
<KIAaze> it's allright, I barely use those channels
<KIAaze> I just idle in them
<jpatrick> KIAaze: in that case, I'll have to point you at the /topic of this channel
<KIAaze> what does that mean?
<KIAaze> ah ok
<Pici> !idle
<ubotu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<KIAaze> I meant I was idling in the ubuntuforums and ubuntu channels
<KIAaze> not here
<KIAaze> I just got here because somebody banned me ^^
<jpatrick> KIAaze: yes, but you do not wish to have the ban lifted tho, so no need to be here :)
<KIAaze> ok
<KIAaze> bye
<KIAaze> yes, maybe lifting the ban would still be a good idea ;)
<Pici> KIAaze: heh, welcome back.
<KIAaze> otherwise I'll have to remove those channels from my default set
<Pici> hold on, let me grab someone who has power in there.
<Pici> PriceChild: ping ^
<KIAaze> everytime I launch xchat I get in automatically
 * jpatrick doesn't quite understand what was wrong with the quit message
<KIAaze> I removed my quit message, so it should be allright now
<Pici> jpatrick: its a fork bomb
<PriceChild> KIAaze: its removed and won't happen again?
<jpatrick> Pici: aha, right
<KIAaze> I can test now if you want
<jpatrick> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotwo Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<jpatrick> mentions ubotwo ^^
<Pici> !msgthebot =~ s/ubotwo/ubotu/
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, Pici said: !msgthebot =~ s/ubotwo/ubotu/
<Pici> @login
<ubotu> OK
<Pici> !msgthebot =~ s/ubotwo/ubotu/
<ubotu> Nothing changed there
<Pici> ...
<jpatrick> ubotu lies
<ubotu> Mostly just statistics, but yeah.
<Pici> !botabuse =~ s/ubotwo/ubotu/
<ubotu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> sadfwe: Greetings, how can we help you today?
<sadfwe> i'm still banned, wondering how long it will last.
<Pici> Let me look, one moment
 * jpatrick read the nick as 'sabdfl'
<sadfwe> also banned as 2 other networks as well.
<sadfwe> you need the ranges?
<Pici> sadfwe: You were here yesterday under a differnt name, were you not?
<sadfwe> probably
<sadfwe> i can check my logs to pull the nick?
<sadfwe> if you need?
<LjL> yes, please
<sadfwe> sorry, it's been overwritten
<LjL> ok - why were you banned?
<sadfwe> don't remember been months ago.
<sadfwe> discussing wifi i think
<sadfwe> or wifi bridging.
<LjL> sadfwe, well, it was february
<sadfwe> month ago.
<sadfwe> wifi bridging i beleieve.
<LjL> sadfwe: the nickname was dsofiesfw is that correct?
<LjL> sadfwe: wait, or dsoffs?
<sadfwe> honestly, i hit up random nicks everytime i fire up my irc client.
<LjL> sadfwe: well, why don't you register a unique freenode identity instead? that lets you send private messages as well as build up a reputation
<LjL> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<sadfwe> i have one, but, that's for openbsd.
<sadfwe> because it requires it, when ubuntu chan requires it, then ill start.
<LjL> but sadfwe, you can use it no matter what channel you're on
<sadfwe> i undestand that, but it's not required.
<LjL> sadfwe: no, but it's encouraged, and i definitely don't see why you'd only use your registered identify on channels that actively require it
<sadfwe> i said, because they require it is why i use it, when needed.
<LjL> sadfwe: in order to be able to troll?
<sadfwe> sadfwe is registered. 
<sadfwe> anything else?
<LjL> sadfwe: yes, grow up and stop harrassing channels
<sadfwe> alright.
<sadfwe> anything else?
<LjL> yes, please leave this channel unless you have any further questions
<sadfwe> i'm still banned though?
<sadfwe> i'm still banned though?
<sadfwe> oops, didn't mean that one.
<LjL> yes, because you seem to be clearly changing identities in order to keep trolling, as you have done at least twice in #ubuntu, and probably numerous other times in other channels
<sadfwe> bah, fine, i'll hit up another wifi network and log in with another name and blah blah, ask my question, and still get what i need. jesus.
<sadfwe> asshole
<sadfwe> eithe way i still win
<LjL> sadfwe: have a good day
<sadfwe> i will.
 * jpatrick sighs
<Mez> keep an eye out for nicks that look like people randomly hitting the keyboard (which all of those do)
<Pici> Mez: and his realname & ident, which he has not changed
<LjL> Pici: *you* highlight "mirc"
<Pici> LjL: I did, no hits yet
<Mez> Pici, then why not Realname ban him?
<Pici> Mez: because its set to mirc_
<jussi01> oh no!
<LjL> have no phear
<Pici> LjL is here?
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> hahahah
<LjL> :P
<Pici> hay
<jussi01> hai ubotu  :P
<Mez> ubotu: hi
<jussi01> Mez: give it a moment, it has 76 channels to join...
 * Amaranth hugs ubotu
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-ops!
<Mez> jussi01, only 76 ?
 * Mez is on 81 here, 14 elsewhere
<jpatrick> Mez: you... are... insane
 * jpatrick hides
<Mez> jpatrick, thankyou
 * jpatrick just manages 43
<Mez> jpatrick, #katapult ? :P
<jpatrick> :P
 * jussi01 is on like, ummm about 15... you maniacs
<Amaranth> i'm only on 16
<Amaranth> i cut way back
<jussi01> I try to keep it manageable...
<Amaranth> i used to be in ~30, iirc
<Amaranth> i've got 2 or 3 more i'll probably drop soon, then #ubuntu+1 will go away soon too
<jussi01> yeah
<jpatrick> jussi01: I'm monitoring a ton of loco-channels tho
<jussi01> ahh, yes of course
<jpatrick> -es, -fr, -de, -cat, ... and then there's all the Debian channels..
<Pici> I'm in ~20, can't pay attention to any more than that.
<jussi01> Pici: yeah, same here
<Pici> And I rarely say anything in some, like #ubuntu-devel and -motu.
<LjL> Pici: thank you for your contribution
<Amaranth> 7 (or 8 if you include #upstart) of my 16 channels are ubuntu stuff :P
<jussi01> ok, I have 15 channels, and all bar 1 are ubuntu stuff
<Pici> LjL: anytime
<Pici> ack, they're multiplying 
<LjL> Pici: well that's easy, it's just a sum of additions. what's conceptually trickier is making them turing complete, mostly involves branching.
<ubotu> In ubotu, wastrel said: wtf is wrong with you
<jpatrick> ...
<jpatrick> !bot > wastrel
<jpatrick> "< ~Sansjo> anyone wanna earn $10 paypal/moneybookers pm me."
<jpatrick> kick?
<Seveas> where?
<Seveas> ban
<Pici> vorian already got it :)
<jpatrick> vorian's on it
<Seveas> all hail vorian :)
<vorian> \o/
<vorian> he was spamming in #freenode
<Pici> Ahh
<jpatrick> hey Myrtti 
<Myrtti> yo.
<jussi01> LjL: clearing old bans?
<LjL> yeah
<jussi01> :)
<ubotu> emilsedgh called the ops in #ubuntu-ir ()
<jpatrick> what is ubotu doing in -ir?
<nalioth> same thing he does everywhere else
<Pici> nalioth: try to take over the world?
<nalioth> Pici: yeup
<jussi01> nalioth: I thought that was last week? :P
<nalioth> you know about b u g   o n e 
<nalioth> an everpresent duty
<Amaranth> bug 1
<Amaranth> most spammed bug ever
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<LjL> well you can't really say Windows-based platforms dominate the IRC bot market
<jussi01> hahahah true
<ubotu> mohi called the ops in #ubuntu-ir ()
<mohi> Mez: ping
<mohi> hi
<mohi> I want help in ubuntu-ir! 
<ubotu> mohi called the ops in #ubuntu-ir ()
<Pici> LjL: ^?
<Pici> nalioth: ^?
<ompaul> mohi, what kind of help?
<Pici> mohi: getting people with access to do that
<ompaul> mohi, you already have operator status
<mohi> ok, ty
<ompaul> Pici, pm
<Pici> ompaul: sure
<mohi> nalioth: Pici, we have an insulter there in #ubuntu-ir
<ompaul> mohi, so do you want them removed?
<ompaul> mohi, and need help doing this?
<mohi> I do this! allways! kikban
<mohi> but he comes from another IP soon!
<mohi> :(
<ompaul> mohi, ahh ban a avoider
<mohi> how?
<ompaul> mohi, so you can ban several ways
<jpatrick> mohi: you speak english in -ir?
<ompaul> ip real name and so forth
<mohi> jpatrick: normally no! Persian. or may be Persian in English letters
<ompaul> mohi, if you are willing to accept my help I will issue a ban on them that should keep them busy for a few minutes or a day or two depending on how go they are
<ompaul> good they are that is
<Myrtti> again, I fully understand if you feel like kicking me from #ubuntu-offtopic today
<mohi> ompaul: :S kam3ron in ubuntu-ir. please look
<ompaul> I am looking
<ompaul> Myrtti, please kiddie crimes :)
<Myrtti> irc while being piss drunk is no kiddie crime
<Myrtti> although, I still do write English quite well after consuming 2,5 liters of cider
<Myrtti> 4.7%
<Myrtti> no, don't tempt me. I might get silly ideas to go to the nearby pub to have more
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> Myrtti: bed + lots of water to stave off the hangover
<Myrtti> cheers jussi01 
<Myrtti> jussi01: you think? I've got prescription strength ketoprofen in my closet you know
<Jack_Sparrow> I found something on the web that is scary (Ubuntu Related)  http://www.crexor.net/~crexor/ubuntu/
<nickrud> I always thought the hangover was part of the charm
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud, Check out that link
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: finally, I'm not at the top of the lists!
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
 * jpatrick wonders what happened to "unagi"
<Myrtti> "ban"
<jpatrick> yes, but he helped out loads in #k iirc
<Myrtti> 22:30 @,- 62 - #ubuntu-offtopic: ban *!*n=mrunagi@*.hsd1.tn.comcast.net [by  ballard.freenode.net, 916105 secs ago]
<ompaul> jpatrick, he is not welcome
<ompaul> .    <---- full stop
<jpatrick> ompaul: ack
<ompaul> mneptok, kvm woes
<ompaul> mneptok, kvm I can't get a good week this week ;-)
<ompaul> maybe next week will be good
<Seeker`> Myrtti: which cider?
<Myrtti> the one with the most alcholic content one can sell in a shop not being the licenced state owned monopoly
<jussi01> alko sucks
<Myrtti> ie. "anything that is labeled 'light' and contains 4.7% alcohol"
<Myrtti> ie. the cheapest junk one can buy, ie. Lidl junk
<Seeker`> jussi01: why?
<Myrtti> cheerio
 * Myrtti takes a sip
<Myrtti> hooray for alcohol induced oblivion
<jussi01> Seeker`: you can only buy strong alkohol in one place= high prices crap opening hours
<Seeker`> ah
 * Seeker` has some strongbow
<Myrtti> they sell that in the grocerystores here too
<Myrtti> I didn't like strawford press
<Myrtti> and Old Rosie is awful
<Seeker`> the hobgoblin cider is good
<Myrtti> I like La Cidraé though
<Seeker`> as is westons vintage (8% woo!)
<Myrtti> I've not seen that here
 * Seeker` has visited a "cyder farm"
<Seeker`> you got to see where they make everything
<Seeker`> and try all the stuff they make
<Myrtti> I think I've been spoilt with my mom's apple juice
<Myrtti> that's why I love La Cidraé
<Myrtti> or whatever
<ompaul> jpatrick, say nothing .
<jpatrick> ompaul: that host is starting to bug me
<ompaul> jpatrick, hmm
<ompaul> lets see
<mneptok> hmmm ... looks liek i'm going to Prague
<mneptok> *like
<Seeker`> mneptok: oh?
<mneptok> UDS
<Seeker`> ah
<Seeker`> Its right in the middle of my exams :'(
<Myrtti> I liek milk
<Myrtti> :-)
<Seeker`> Myrtti: +1
<Myrtti> nightey
<Seeker`> nn
<jpatrick> mneptok: see ya there then
<Seeker`> Do you reckon they would put it back a few weeeks for me?
<mneptok> Seeker`: call Mark and ask. he's on a ski vacation. he'll be really happy to get a phone call. ;)
<Seeker`> heh
<LjL> wasn't excel unbanned?
<ompaul> LjL, that should be easy to calculate
<Seeker`> as long as it doesn't result in 65,535
<LjL> ha, ha.
<ompaul> !pi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Seeker`> pi = 4
<ompaul> Seeker`, only for large values of pi
<Seeker`> no, for small values of 4
<elkbuntu> mneptok, they invite _you_ but not _me_? seriously wtf!
<Seeker`> elkbuntu: Even worse, they didn't invite *me*
<mneptok> elkbuntu: i don't get invitations. i get marching orders.
 * Seveas orders mneptok to march to elkbuntu 
 * mneptok dons his Aquaman costume
<mneptok> not because i need it for the walk, but because elky says it makes me look "aqualicious"
<mc44> you look aquafresh
<Seveas> aquatastic
<ompaul> Fresh 
<ompaul> this joke is a bit wet
<elkbuntu> heh
<ompaul> I am hopping mad - not just mad
<ompaul> there ya go 
<ompaul> I want to squash something
 * nickrud hands ompaul a squash
 * ompaul squashes squash
<nickrud> now, don't you feel better?
 * nickrud walks away, whistling
<Seeker`> ompaul: why are you hopping mad?
<ompaul> Seeker`, cos I can be :)
<Seeker`> fair enough
<ompaul> Seeker`, you have not had my week
<ompaul> be happy
<Seeker`> ompaul: cider makes things better :)
<ompaul> Seeker`, if I could I would
<ompaul> Seeker`, btw random drink driving tests on the road this evening
<ompaul> I don't drink (99.99999%) of the time
<ompaul> or something like that
<ompaul> 4 if not 5 nines
<ompaul> copper was laughing by the time I was finished
<Seeker`> :O
<Seeker`> no alcohol through choice? or other reasons?
<ompaul> it disagrees with me
<ompaul> as a food stuff
<ompaul> and please don't do the X and Y and so forth
<ompaul> I have in my youth drank stuff you never heard of ;-)
<Seeker`> :(
<mneptok> like the "sweet wine of American freedoms"
#ubuntu-ops 2008-03-15
<nalioth> why did #ubuntustudio ask for ubot3 if they were just going to +q it?
<LjL> nalioth: they have ubotu... perhaps they thought it was still down when they asked?
<nalioth> it'd be nice if someone said "we're done with your bot now, thanks for the loan"
<LjL> nalioth: be understandful... we make enough of a mess with all these half-working bots ourselfs, no surprise others get as confused
<LjL> nalioth: the good news is, the auto-backup is quickly turning away from being vaporware
<nalioth> :)
<mneptok> if i install the sparc kernel will my computing experience be more sparkly?
<Seeker`> If you have a sparc v7 processor, I know the most efficient asm code to compute the sign on the number
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, heogen said: ubotu wengophone is better than pppd?
<LjL> !bot > heogen    (heogen, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubotu> Odd-rationale called the ops in #ubuntu (free)
<Pici> sigh
<mneptok> jesus.
<mneptok> i can guess why Java isn't working.
<LjL> mneptok: he's trying to install it by pasting the code into /usr?
<mneptok> LjL: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin > /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so
<Pici> ...
<Pici> mneptok: that won't work, you'd need to use sudo tee or -c (I think) with sudo for it to exec the whole thing as root
<LjL> the tragic thing is i'm not getting the issue
<LjL> i guess my java works by miracle
<LjL> hasn't been touched since dapper
<Pici> I thought he meant it as an io redirect... maybe I'm reading too much into it
<LjL> Pici: well yeah that subtle sarcasm would suit him
<LjL> wait, no
<Pici> Anyway, any particular reason we have "/msg ubotu etiquette" in the #ubuntu topic instead of a link to the guidelines? 
<LjL> Pici, little compromise against having a huge notice that you shouldn't change your nickname :) if you know who i'm pointing to here
<LjL> Pici: and face it, most of the reasons you'd end up being kicked for are in !etiquette and not so much in the guidelines proper
<Pici> fair enough
<ubotu> Spaceman3750 called the ops in #ubuntu-chicago ()
<nixternal> haha, nevermind that...I went in as an alter ego with konversation trying to verify a dcc bug and asked him if he wanted to cyber :p
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, tritium said: !sound is a good place to start
<tritium> ah, crap, I didn't mean to do taht
<tritium> that*
<nickrud> good version, I like it
<tritium> heh
<Myrtti> pur
<elkbuntu> mew
<Myrtti> poetic justice
<Myrtti> I woke up at about three with the most horrible headache to the sound of my phone announcing low battery
<Myrtti> the poetic part being ...
<Myrtti> oh nvm.
<elkbuntu> heh
<Myrtti> is it just me or is kahrytan smug and annoying sometimes?
<elkbuntu> so it was as poetic as an emo song
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, only sometimes???
<Myrtti> I feel like smacking him to the back of his head with a trout
<Myrtti> a day dead trout preferably
<Myrtti> or two
<elkbuntu> hey, dont hurt yourself tryign to hurt him
<Myrtti> I couldn't, he lives in a paradise and I don't
<Hobbsee> hi calc 
<calc> hi
<Hobbsee> 'sup?
<Hobbsee> apart from you breaking OO.o again.
<calc> heh i haven't uploaded OO.o in a while so its just 'still broken' ;-)
<Hobbsee> ugh.  well fix it!  :P
<calc> about to head to bed, been doing bug triage
<calc> my ooo bug page looks pretty :)
<calc> 382 open 38 new
<calc> used to be ~ 670 open 270 new
<Hobbsee> wow, nice@
<calc> of those over half are upstream and 93 are incomplete
<Myrtti> kahrytan is getting down right insultive from what I'm seeing
<Hobbsee> godo to see at least part of ubuntu in control of it's bugs
<calc> heh
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: i'm watching.  according to him, i'm the one op he hasn't had trouble with, or something
<calc> ttyl, headed to bed now
<Hobbsee> cya
<Myrtti> Hobbsee: so how about having some op that he has had trouble with to deal him. He doesn't like them, they don't like him, and they all act like they have expected the other to act.
<Myrtti> :->
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: heh, go ahead and deal if you like
<ompaul> ohh I'm here
<ompaul> hehe
<Hobbsee> he has actually had trouble with me before, too
<Hobbsee> right.
<ompaul> he is anti the goals of this community
<ompaul> we can see this from his statements
<Myrtti> wasn't he the homophobic from Hawaii?
<Myrtti> or do I get them mixed up
<ompaul> he is
<ompaul> not was
<ompaul> Hobbsee, your ban should be one this one  *!?=kahyrytan@*
<ompaul> very very specific and one only 
<ompaul> anyone avoiding that should be shot on site
<ompaul> sight even
<Seveas> or simply shot
<Seveas> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<Seveas> spammer for #linuxchat in #freenode and others
<jpatrick> g... (?) morning
<Hobbsee> ompaul: can you fix it please?
<jussi01> nalioth: I asked for ubot3 in #ubuntustudio when ubotu was not responding/out. you requested that we dont remove/kick it, so I didmt, I muted.
<jpatrick> !guide
<ubotu> guide is hhgttg
<elkbuntu> ...
<jpatrick> !-guide
<ubotu> guide has no aliases - added by Seveas on 2008-03-07 08:05:21
<Seveas> ˙˙˙
<Seveas> øøø
 * jpatrick sighs at roseubuntu in #u
<ubotu> jpatrick called the ops in #ubuntu (rosebuntu - repeat link to same page (spammy :9))
<ubotu> ripiket called the ops in #ubuntu (paranoibo - pasting commands of malicious intent)
<ompaul> Hobbsee, I did
<Hobbsee> ompaul: thanks
<ompaul> Hobbsee, I left your more general ones in there 
<Hobbsee> ompaul: i thought i nuked them
<ompaul> Hobbsee, you did well 
<Hobbsee> :)
<jussi01> !staff | [03/15/08 15:23:45] <macckulkin> #LinuxChat (away from rushy and big channels) needs some good company and good channel operators. Just introducing once. sorry if this is a nuisence to you.
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<elkbuntu> jussi01, he's back?
<jussi01> elkbuntu: yeah, got that just a couple of minutes ago
<jussi01> checked he is on on seenserv
<Seveas> again? :/
<jussi01> :(
<Tm_T> I got it now too
<jussi01> Im off for a bit, see you all 
<ompaul> !staff <mackkulkinn> #LinuxChat (away from rushy and big channels) needs some good company and good channel operators. Just introducing once. sorry if this is a nuisence to you.
<ompaul> !staff | <mackkulkinn> #LinuxChat (away from rushy and big channels) needs some good company and good channel operators. Just introducing once. sorry if this is a nuisence to you.
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<jpatrick> yep, I got the same
<Seveas> Hobbsee, emma does need an XXXXL tinfoil hat it seems :)
<Hobbsee> Seveas: heh
<emma> Why am I being banned from #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<Hobbsee> because you clearly don't want to be there.
<emma> Not so. 
<emma> I was having a conversation with elkbuntu. I was speaking to him about things he was talking to me about. 
<emma> And then I was kickbanned for making a factual statement? 
<jpatrick> her* she
<Hobbsee> emma: you really are bad at picking females.  elkbuntu is also a her.
<emma> Okay with her then.
<emma> Okay I did not know that. How could I?
<Seveas> jpatrick, elkbuntu is quite masculine
<Hobbsee>  a /whois
 * Seveas runs for his life
<elkbuntu> emma, what does the origin of any company have anything to do with anything?
<Hobbsee> Seveas: then you would have been getting *really* strange looks at the airport...
 * Hobbsee reaches for the brain bleach.
<Seveas> Hobbsee, I think that happened anyway
<emma> elkbuntu - I don't understand the question?
<Hobbsee> Seveas: quinn.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, i dunno, you got all the huggles then :(
<Seveas> BRAIN BLEACH, WHERE'S THE BRAIN BLEACH
 * Hobbsee used it all
<jpatrick> DID ANYBODY SAY CAKE?
<elkbuntu> emma, what is the point of mentioning that the company is israeli?
<Hobbsee> mmm, cake
<Seveas> damn you, pointy stick!
<Hobbsee> there won't be any more till tomorrow :P
<emma> elkbuntu - It does not matter much to me, to me the most important aspect is that it's a corporation. 
<jpatrick> emma: and so is Canonical
 * Hobbsee might be an evil corporation of the hobbsee too.  and?
 * Hobbsee might be a green alien, come to take your communiications back to mars, and perform tests on human beings.
<Seveas> jpatrick, I have this in the oven: http://www.blago.net/_baking_05/img/cake2_20_08.jpg
<emma> The fact it is israeli is just another fact. If it were a Canadian corporation I would tell people that you are welcoming a Canadian corporation to record everything we say and publish it on the internet for a profit.
<jpatrick> Seveas: yum, I mean APT!
<emma> jpatrick -- I don't mind associating with Canonical since it has not lied to me or tried to exploit me.
<Seveas> hell, if you could apt-get that, ubuntu would be rich :)
<Hobbsee> emma: how do you know that?
<Hobbsee> emma: are you aware that there are parts of ubuntu that aren't public either?
<emma> Hobbsee - It's a matter of trust. So far I have no reason to distrust Canonical. 
<Seveas> heh, canonical often lies
<Seveas> it's called marketing
<jpatrick> ubotu lies
<ubotu> Mostly just statistics, but yeah.
<Seveas> LOL
<elkbuntu> ROFL
<emma> that was funny
 * jpatrick <3 that factoids
<Hobbsee> ROFL!  who put that there?
<jpatrick> !.lies
<jpatrick> !-lies
<ubotu> lies has no aliases - added by LjL on 2008-01-07 15:24:59
<elkbuntu> that really rocks
 * elkbuntu hugs LjL
<elkbuntu> i wuvs u!
 * Hobbsee ponders a QOTD on that.
<emma> elkbuntu - I didn't know you were a woman also. Sorry for that mistake. I don't really do /whois on people.
<emma> Although I didn't realize that /whois tells you that stuff either.
<Seveas> because /whois invades privacy?
<LjL> emma: invasion of their privacy huh? :)
<elkbuntu> emma, i'm one of the lucky ones who dont have to hide information from people
<Seveas> LjL, gmta :)
<LjL> Seveas, sometimes we think alike (except when we don't)
<Seveas> LjL, well, your mind is greater anyway
<jpatrick> because /whois shows when someone's /away?
<LjL> Seveas: that's not a compliment and we both know it
<emma> No /whois is not an invasion of privacy, but I like to take people for what they are, and how they present themselves rather than try to frame them.
 * elkbuntu notes that /wii is cooler
<Seveas> then you can raid their house!
<Seveas> elkbuntu, Super Mario Galaxy1 
<elkbuntu> emma, yet you framed me male. interesting ;)
<elkbuntu> Seveas, har. har. err.... har!
<LjL> elkbuntu, well, everyone can make mistake, initially i thought you were an elk
<LjL> well, not just initially
<emma> elkbuntu - Yes of course people can make mistakes like that. I think of elk as being kind of masculine like the elk lodge.
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: next she'll claim that you weren't as big and curvy as expected.
<elkbuntu> LjL, <insert elk noise here>
 * Hobbsee quickly hides the extra supply of brain bleach
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, dont make me come over and hit you
<Seveas> tune mika song
 * Seveas hugs elkbuntu 
 * Hobbsee hugs elkbuntu too - surely you woudln't do that.
<elkbuntu> Seveas, she's tryign to give me nightmares :(
<LjL> elkbuntu: hey but i always thought you were a *female* elk!
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: but what's the thumping?  
<Seveas> elkbuntu gives better hugs than Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> Seveas: hmph :P
<elkbuntu> because there's more of me!
<Hobbsee> Seveas: see waht you get next time i meet you then...
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: so quinn was right.  clearly i need to get bigger and curvier.
<Seveas> Hobbsee, you hide the brain bleach, I'm taking away the hugs!
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: i'm sure Seveas would like you more if you had a beard though.
 * Hobbsee uses the remainder of the brain bleach
<Hobbsee> Seveas: see?  all gone.
<Seveas> Hobbsee, well, in all seriousness, a bit more of you wouldn't hurt. Though I'd probably disagree with 'bigger and curvier' :)
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> Seveas: then you wouldn't notice the green tendancies
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, it'd be harder for them to carry you to the pool too
<Seveas> green tendancies? Pretending to be a rake?
<Hobbsee> Seveas: alien variety
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: there is that.
<Seveas> antennae?
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: although, smashing them hard is also quite effective for that.
<elkbuntu> hehe
<Seveas> heh
<Seveas> quite
<nalioth> green tentacles?
<nalioth> wait, whut?
<Seveas> nalioth, in your pants
<elkbuntu> Seveas, too far!
<Hobbsee> urgh.  far too far.
<Seveas> Hobbsee, elkbuntu: you and your sick minds
<Seveas> I meant the things that run from his ass to his shoes
<elkbuntu> Seveas, i dont care which part of in his pants, i dont want to see any of it!
<Seveas> you're about a gazillion miles away from him. No chance of seeing it
 * jussi01 wonders exactly how this conversation got to where it is...
<Hobbsee> jussi01: UDS
<LjL> jussi01: quantum probability
<jussi01> hhahahahah
<elkbuntu> hmm... we've accumulated idlers indeed
<elkbuntu> who's moha?
<LjL> some of these will get upset.
<Hobbsee> why?
<emma> I'm not idling. 
 * elkbuntu points to the /topic
<elkbuntu> you were so.
<Hobbsee> emma: define idling?
<emma> I am waiting for you all to finish socializing, because I felt it would be rude of me to interupt you with my issue.
<Hobbsee> go ahead.
<Hobbsee> people tend to be quiet when there's actual on topic discussion
<emma> I would like to be unbanned from -offtopic.  My comments were not out of left field. I was having a conversation with others, including elkbuntu, and the comment I was banned for is accurate and not malicious.
<LjL> emma, are you familiar with Wikipedia?
<emma> Yes.
<LjL> emma: do you know all those templates they have - the "weasel words" one, for instance?
<emma> I am not sure that I am.
<emma> Not to make this argumentative but just to put it out there, I think that informal speech such as a conversation in a chat room has to have different standards of speech than you would find in, say, an encyclopaedia.
<LjL> emma: well if you're interested it's explained here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Guide_to_writing_better_articles among other places, but anyway the point is
<LjL> you can be trolling (in the case of IRC) or being NPOV etc (in the case of Wikipedia) even while stating facts
<emma> That's a very interesting statement to me.
<LjL> emma: it is interesting.
<LjL> emma: when you mention that the company is Israeli - it's a fact, because it is (at least i believe you, i haven't really checked).
<LjL> emma: yet does the nationality bear any relevance to the matter? if not, then it becomes a weasel word.
<emma> Is that really what this is about?
<LjL> also, adding a pejorative adjective just before the weasel adjective is a typical way to subtly transfer the pejoration from the noun to the adjective.
<emma> Let me ask you this: If I had said, "The Canadian corporation... " would that also be considered a "weasel" word?
<LjL> "slimely Israeli company" - of course it means the company is slimely... yet the choice of word order conveys a slightly different message.
<emma> LjL if I had said, "The slimy Canadian corporation" would that also convey the same message to you?
<LjL> emma: well, need to see it in the context of the phrase, but yes, since its being Canadian would have very little relevance
<LjL> yup
<Hobbsee> speaking of isralies, spam has stepped down from the CC :(
<elkbuntu> emma, your comment was vindictive and unwelcome. the fact that you were talking to me has zero impact on how your behaviour is taken. i really did not appreciate you trashing the company with the phrase 'slimey israeli'. i found it quite offensive
<elkbuntu> emma, you offended me.
<emma> That's interesting also. 
<emma> To me it is surprising that "israeli corporation" is so offensive.
<LjL> don't forget the "slimey".
<elkbuntu> no, i didnt say that
<emma> The slimy adjective applies to the noun not the other adjective. You all are parsing the English langauge pretty hard here in order to justify this ban I think.
<emma> But if we are going to do that then lets do that.
<emma> Israeli is not being used as a noun in this sentence.
<Myrtti> I just love the part that everytime I see emma on any given channel, the discussion always contains the words allow, log, corporation, israeli, slimey etc.
<emma> It is being used as an adjective, modifying the noun 'company'
<LjL> emma, no, i believe *you* have been constructing your sentences in a way that lets you justify their factual correctness while still conveying trollish messages. that's why i talked about the whole Wikipedia thing, and how you can have a weasel sentence even when stating something "factually accurate".
<elkbuntu> slimey corporation is expressly about the corporation. but when you feel the need to interject a nationality, (which by the way, i have relatives who are israeli), and have the phrase 'slimey israeli' blaring, 
<emma> if I had used Israeli as a noun that would probably be more understandable if you found that offensive. But since I was not, I am not sure how to respond to this criticism other than to say, it is not reasonable to hold people to this level of fine-parsing of the English language in a dynamic real time medium like chat.
<emma> elkbuntu - It's like saying "The tall red barn"
<emma> The tall does not apply to the word red
<emma> It applies to the word barn
<Hobbsee> meh, symantecs
<emma> I am not the one making this semantics. I am stating the fact about what I said for all to see.
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: don't you ever sleep, btw?
<LjL> eh emma, the thing is, we don't parse sentences to this level of details with *everyone*, but when you're already on our radar and we believe you *have* an agenda of conveying "slimey" messages while trying hard to keep inside the "rules", then we do.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, you're in my timezone missy
<emma> LjL -- Well this post seems to confirm my feelings that I am being targeted and singled out then.
<Myrtti> emma: you're doing it all by yourself
<emma> Often times, other ops tell me I am paranoid or should wear a tinfoil hat for thinking that.
<elkbuntu> emma, you are, because of how you behave.
<Myrtti> you don't need our help with that at all
<LjL> emma, well yes you are, there is no mystery about it... we don't treat single messages sent to IRC separately, like they were each from a different user.
<Hobbsee> emma: if you wish to troll about an israeli company, you may.  You may not to do so in #ubuntu-offtopic, after having already monopolized the conversation for a long time.
<emma> Your targeting me and singling me out is what escalates this kind of thing.
<sudobash> wow i came into an interesting conversation
<Hobbsee> nah.  kahrtan got done earlier.
<Hobbsee> hey sudobash 
<LjL> emma, your persisting in being a troll is what gets you targeted and singled out
<elkbuntu> emma, your behaviour makes us feel uncomfortable. sometimes we do not want to have to wait for the end of The Book Of Emma before finishing it.
<sudobash> :)
<emma> I was not trolling. My comments were within the context of a conversation with other people. It was a natural comment within a natural conversation.
<Hobbsee> then i think we'll have to agree to disagree on the definition of trolling
<LjL> emma, you're trolling right now.
<emma> The reason I was banned, it would seem, is that my comment was too true and not pleasant to the ops.
<LjL> let me explain.
<sudobash> very interesting... *sits back and watches*
<Myrtti> it's better than the daytime soaps
 * Myrtti has an "IRC dinner"
<sudobash> lol
<sudobash> mindspring wow i havent seen them in a while
<sudobash> did you all see that Atlanta got hit by a tornado?
<sudobash> CNN's windows got busted out and they lost a PC
<Seveas> sudobash, do you have anything to discuss with us?
<elkbuntu> sudobash, do /who *mindspring.com and see how many you can find
<Hobbsee> if she starts to troll anywhere else, can someone make sure that they forward her in the same way?
<nalioth> sudobash: can we help you?
<sudobash> no i'll be quite
<Seveas> sudobash, no idling in here
<nalioth> see /topic
<Seveas> so if you have nothing to discuss with us, /part is your best friend
<sudobash> well can i monitor the chat and report stuff here?
<jpatrick> (unless you were ban forwarded here)
<nalioth> ...if you do have something to discuss, now is the time
<Seveas> sudobash, the !ops command does that for you. Other things don't need to be forwarded
<sudobash> cool
<Seveas> so, please use the /part now :)
<sudobash> so !ops nick will forward what just the nickname to this channel?
<nalioth> and have a nice day  :)
<LjL> sudobash: !ops | nick - and use only in serious emergencies
<Hobbsee> gah.  stop triggering my highlights.
<sudobash> ok
<Seveas> h!opsee
<sudobash> sorry
<Hobbsee> grrr
 * jpatrick /dehilight-ed !--ops today
<sudobash> oops
<LjL> so unintentional
<nalioth> Hobbsee: SEJeff is an op in #ubuntu-hardened and pressenter is an op in one of the eastern European channels
<LjL> -pl
<Hobbsee> nalioth: ahhh
<LjL> and crdlb... come on
<Hobbsee> nalioth: give them +v then, if they're trusted
<LjL> well +v means you're someone you're supposed to talk to if you've been banned or otherwise have a complain
<elkbuntu> nalioth, then they should be in IRC, rather than here
<nalioth> i'm just telling Hobbsee who she kicked  :)
<Hobbsee> nalioth: right.  yeah, they looked familiar-ish, but i couldn't tell from where
<LjL> yeah it's true they should be in -irc rather than here in theory, but you don't want to be too harsh to them either
<LjL> and crdlb is almost our op :)
<Hobbsee> she requested access to -offtopic
<elkbuntu> o.O
 * Hobbsee doesn't really have a problem with +b --> +q
<elkbuntu> except she can still PM people
<Hobbsee> as in, being able to enter it
<Hobbsee> she could do that nayway
<elkbuntu> and is known to do so
<elkbuntu> yes, but this makes it easier
<Hobbsee> unsolicited spam penalty is....
<elkbuntu> and she's been explicitly told this?
<Hobbsee> yes, i did a few days ago.
<Hobbsee> she's saying she can't enter now.  strange.
<LjL> you have another ban
<Hobbsee> where?
<elkbuntu> LjL, you earned a pet?
<Hobbsee> ahh, found it
<LjL> elkbuntu: i love those who think they won't highlight me
<elkbuntu> haha
<jpatrick> profoX`: hey
<profoX`> hi
<javaJake> I smell fish!
<Tm_T> ok
<Seveas> I think he meant: 'I smell like fish'
<jdong> is ##unavailable just some random channel or does it have special meaning?
<LjL> jdong, join and see
<LjL> IF YOU DARE
<jdong> cool
<jpatrick> weird channel
<LjL> duh, everyone dare.
<nalioth> jdong: it's been extant for a long time
<nalioth> jdong: it's where off-guideline channels are forwarded
<jdong> ah :)
<ubotu> hydrogen called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<ubotu> PowerOfDarkness called the ops in #ubuntu-in ()
<jpatrick> false alarm last
<Pici> k
<jpatrick> ..de
<ubotu> In ubotu, Mielas said: ja ne is klar
<jpatrick> ...
<jpatrick> funny how I said "de" and a german comment came by
<ompaul> do you believe in coincidence - if so ring 1800 --- strangebuttrue
 * ompaul blinks
<ompaul> I am going to reboot this box done some nasties to it
 * jpatrick blinks
<Pici> uh
<nickrud> cool, we just scrolled a lot :) I though ubotu used to say see above
<LjL> it does
<nickrud> must be smart enough to know > and repeat if that was used last. Good bot
<Pici> But !this > user then !this | user doesnt trigger it
<LjL> ah no that it doesn't
<LjL> mostly because you do need to do that when users are t... i mean, don't realize they have a PM
<LjL> no matter how clearly they're told
<nickrud> sounds like you're getting frustrated with some people there
<LjL> me? nah.
<nickrud> see if it works this time. I'm frustrated ;)
<no0tic> vorian, PriceChild congrats!
<vorian> *blinks*
<Gary> whats pricey done *now*
<sudobash> you all are sneaky
<ompaul> not too much
<ompaul> ehh I don't think that was very useful
<Tm_T> sneaky?
 * stdin sneaks in
<jpatrick> Tm_T: must be our jedi ways
<Tm_T> jpatrick: nah, I'm no sneaky, I just don't make unneeded sounds, my young padawan
<ompaul> join #ubuntu-offtopic and tell sudobash you don't resemble that remark ;-)
<LjL> i'm sneaky
<ompaul> LjL, no you are cunning!
<ompaul> that is different :)
<LjL> i say i'm sneaky
<ompaul> I say you are wrong
<LjL> yes, i'm also wrong
<ompaul> like that was not expected
<ompaul> you know better that happened with you before
<kahrytan> I hereby report ompaul for abuse of -ops powers
<nalioth> where?
<kahrytan> ompaul->  you idiot. It wasnt offtopic dumb pos
<ompaul> now that is personal abuse
<kahrytan> I am getting tired of -ops bs
<kahrytan> Stop it now and I will report it.
<nalioth> kahrytan: where did this happen?
<kahrytan> in #ubuntu
<kahrytan> I was talking to cpudan about lastest update. 
<LjL> kahrytan, no personal insults, those really won't bring you *anywhere*
<kahrytan> LjL->  Sorry. I am getting sick of personal abuse by -ops. 
<nalioth> kahrytan: i am sorry you feel that any time you are addressed by an operator it's "op abuse"
<ompaul> you suggesting that you want to whip someone does not warrant a !offtopic
<kahrytan> ompaul->  sais !o4o not once but twice. That is bot abuse.  I was talking about legimate ubuntu help issue about a recent update.
<ompaul> kahrytan, and the first one missed its target so therefore was nothing to do with you 
<ompaul> the second one was aimed at you
<LjL> kahrytan, that was a t-y-p-o
<kahrytan> which was still bot abuse
<kahrytan> ompaul-> and I dont give a fly flip what you think
<LjL> hahTAB rather than kahTAB
<ompaul> kahrytan, here is a bit of fun  
<ompaul> I don't mind what you think you are banned
<ompaul> have a nice day 
<LjL> kahrytan, weren't you offtopic?
<kahrytan> ompaul-> I am reporting you to Council. 
<kahrytan> LjL->  nope
<nalioth> kahrytan: yes, you are.
<kahrytan> nalioth->  Nope
<LjL> kahrytan: then why did jrib ask you if you had a support question?
<ompaul> kahrytan, they are here
<kahrytan> nalioth->  if you lie, I will report you too
<kahrytan> LjL->  jrib was sharing his experience with me. 
<jpatrick> kahrytan: you are talking to the IRC council
<ompaul> they are here
<Pici> 14:48:11 <kahrytan> Cpudan80->  I feel like whipping the person whose bright ideas to update that
<kahrytan> jpatrick->  i am aware of that.
<LjL> kahrytan, as soon as you joined and gave a statement instead of a question, he asked you whether you had a support question.
<LjL> that was a perhaps too subtle hint that you were being offtopic already.
<kahrytan> LjL->  support doesnthave to be in a question.
<LjL> kahrytan: <kahrytan> Who bright and incredibly stupid idea was to update ubuntu-docs? <- offtopic and insulting
<LjL> and not a support question
<kahrytan> LjL->  I was seeing anyone had a issue with the update
<ompaul> no you were being abusive of a developer
<kahrytan> in this case, editor
<ompaul> well they had to package it that makes them a dev in my books
<kahrytan> Anyways, point is it was offtopic and ompaul  is abuse of powers. End of Story. Do something about it or I contact ubuntu council.
<kahrytan> It wasn't offtopic
<kahrytan> ^ correction
<LjL> kahrytan, contact the ubuntu council.
<LjL> you've had too many bans
<LjL> and have accused us of too many things
<LjL> for me to be willing to come to a compromise about this now
<kahrytan> I've had to many personal attacks by ubuntu-ops
<LjL> substantiate your claim please.
<Pici> I don't see how we "ubuntu-ops" can convince you otherwise at this point it time anyway.
<kahrytan> Oh I have
<LjL> do it again please.
<kahrytan> And I refuse to sit here and watch you take his side, LjL 
<LjL> then you're not willing to substantiate your claims?
<LjL> i mean, if you have already, it should be a copy+paste matter.
<nalioth> kahrytan: are you going to tell the Community Council off when they ask you for corroboration ?
<nalioth> because they will
<kahrytan> I came to #ubuntu for support, it DOESNT HAVE TO BE IN A QUESTION FORM. I seeking out other people who were having issues with latest update.  jrib  was having similar issue and shared it with me. and cpudan joined in. So I talked to him about. I even suggested remedy for him if he wanted to avoid long update process. So I guess I helped someone.
<LjL> kahrytan, joining a channel and asking "whose stupid idea" was to do something is beyond being or not being a support question, and being being or not being a question
<kahrytan> and ompaul  had the galls to say I was offtopic
<LjL> it's RUDE
<ompaul> kahrytan, I hope you suggest that you want to whip the person involved
<ompaul> cos I will be provding that little morsel 
<kahrytan> LjL->  rude but truthful. it was dumb to update something that will take up time and resources .. especially on slower computers.
<jrib> kahrytan: Here is the problem as I see it.  "14:48:11 <kahrytan> Cpudan80->  I feel like whipping the person whose bright ideas to update that" is offtopic.  You agree?  ompaul informed you of this with the bot.  Then you proceeded to throw a factoid back at him instead of just stopping the conversation after being told it was inappropriate for the channel
<Pici> jrib: +1
<Seveas> and there's never a good reason for rudeness
<LjL> kahrytan: and sine when do we appreciate (from a CoC point of view) rudeness even when it conveys truth?
<LjL> let me answer that for you, we don't
<jpatrick> kahrytan: If you think you can do better, why not consider joining the dev team?
<kahrytan> jpatrick->  in this case, motd is better idea.
<Tm_T> :(
<kahrytan> Update should have been left til april.
<jrib> whether or not that is true is irrelevant to the matter at hand
<LjL> kahrytan, your ban won't be lifted today. do you have any further questions for the operators (or otherwise, are you willing to substantiate your claims against operators)?
<kahrytan> I just did, ljl. Claim is bot abuse and slander for lying against ompaul 
<Tm_T> bah
<LjL> kahrytan: yes, well, i was talking more in general - in this specific case, i disagree with your interpretation that it was abuse
<kahrytan> LjL->  and which isnt based on facts
<nalioth> i think the consensus is warranted
<LjL> kahrytan: well, i don't see many facts from your side either. so, any further issues?
<ompaul> so I lied .........
<kahrytan> ompaul->  lying .. saying I was offtopic. That's slander and defamation of character. 
<ompaul> lovedly 
<ompaul> hahaha
<kahrytan> if it was in real life, I would sue your butt.
<LjL> kahrytan, this attitude is not acceptable.
<kahrytan> LjL->  lawsuits arent pretty. 
<LjL> take your threats somewhere else.
<ompaul> kahrytan, you called me a pos -- you are on some kind of short fuse to nothing
<kahrytan> LjL->  and -ops constantly personal attacks on me makes me want to sue everyone here.
<LjL> kahrytan, do you have any further questions?
<kahrytan> LjL->  Whenn will ompaul  be punished?
<LjL> kahrytan: not anytime, as far as we're concerned
<kahrytan> Then calling meeting for ubuntu council first ops then community.
<LjL> ok. do you have any further questions for *us*?
<kahrytan> Goodbye. I am getting sick and tired of personal attacks by ops
<LjL> bye
<kahrytan> leave me the hell alone.
<LjL> kahrytan, substantiate your claims that we're not leaving you "alone", or drop them.
<kahrytan> ompaul  didnt leave me alone. 
<kahrytan> Do something about the personal attacks and I will take this as high as possible
<LjL> kahrytan, stop talking, act.
<kahrytan> I'll start mass mailing Canonical if I have to
<kahrytan> I'll take this to corporate
<LjL> kahrytan, your position is getting less and less tenable
<kahrytan> LjL->  That is an personal attack,.
<nickrud> sigh
<LjL> kahrytan: i don't... think so?
<kahrytan> ummm yes it is
<stdin> you have a strange definition of a personal attack, and I'd bet you think this is one too
<LjL> kahrytan, further questions?
<kahrytan> personal attack .. directed an individual. 
<LjL> well, it's not *anything* directed to an individual - check your 'pedia
<ompaul> say nothing 
<Pici> I was away for awhile, has sudobash's advertising of ##ubuntu-uncensored been brought up yet?
<ompaul> no
<LjL> Pici, uhm, elaborate
<LjL> or elaborate in PM
<Pici> LjL: First a 'random' mention of it on #ubuntu+1 and just now he mentioned it to someone in u-offtopic who was asked to keep the language clean.
<Seveas> Pici, ugh...
<stdin> [18:40]<sudobash> that channel #ubuntu-uncensored is growing
<Pici> And /lastlog sudobash in -offtopic reveals hes mentioned it before as well.
<Seveas> btw, see +q right now
<Seveas> +1
<Pici> is he banned in here?
<LjL> shouldn't be
<jpatrick> he's in -irc
<LjL> he's often enough here too
<ompaul> * You've invited sudobash to #ubuntu-ops (kubrick.freenode.net)
<ompaul> that will now be used as a carrot or stick
<albyyx> Seveas, .. where are you... :P
<Seveas> albyyx, ?
<albyyx> yeah i was just wondering 
<albyyx> because i've heard a bit of a fuzz about a bot logging the main channel 
<albyyx> but i don't really get the point
<ompaul> well the channel is logged
<ompaul> 24/7
<Seveas> albyyx, almost all ubuntu channels are publically logged 
<Seveas> some in 2 places
<albyyx> i mean, i just wonder what's it all about 
<jpatrick> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ - See also « /msg ubotu ircstats »
<ompaul> now you can catch up on previous conversations
<albyyx> yes that's why i don't get the thing 
<jpatrick> !no, logs is <reply> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<ubotu> I'll remember that jpatrick
<albyyx> i mean.. how to say :s
<albyyx> if everybody logs a channel what makes this logging specifically so problematic?
<albyyx> i think that's it 
<Seveas> albyyx, some people are overly paranoid about logging
<Pici> And they think its an invasion of privacy.
<Seveas> it's best to ignore these people if you don't want to get paranoid yourself :)
<jpatrick> albyyx: IRC is a public place
<albyyx> what im getting is confused yes
<albyyx> i thought it was something different 
<albyyx> thanks for the explanations guys 
<Pici> Surely
<albyyx> i think i get the point see you out here :))
<PriceChild> no0tic: ty
<jpatrick> PriceChild: yes, congrats, and you too vorian :)
<jpatrick> ompaul: ping^
<ompaul> sudobash, ahh I see you decided to join us
<jpatrick> ompaul: I dragged him in (kinda)
<sudobash> http://www.geocities.com/anon_1737/
<Pici> sudobash: So? We log our bans and kicks.  Whats the issue?
<sudobash> i think theres a little more than that going on
<Myrtti> oh?
<sudobash> but what is it any of my concern
<jpatrick> sudobash: it's to help keep "track" of them to help remove them later etc
<Myrtti> with the channels being as big as they are, there has to be some sort of database
<Pici> sudobash: Eh? Thats the bantracker. 
<ompaul> sudobash, should be let serial trolls in - some kind of scoreboad was needed - there are those who would not let you use the channel in a civil fashion if they got half a chance
 * Pici scratches his head
<LjL> sudobash: i don't see the issue still?
<Pici> Me either.
<ompaul> sudobash, can you explain what the issue is, cos we really don't see it
<sudobash> well it looks odd to me the site says the bantracker is down as of 2007 but its not
<sudobash> why do you not want us to see what you are seeing>?
<ompaul>  the load on the server was making it unusable 
<LjL> cook63: change your ident
<ompaul> cook63, ccheck your ident
<LjL> sudobash, where does it say it's down...?
<sudobash> i see... i found a nice sized support channel on efnet called #ubuntu
<ompaul> you won't be joining #ubuntu
<cook63> Un Saluto a Tutte Le Anime!
<Pici> well then.
 * Pici shrugs
<ompaul> where is sudobash
<LjL> gonely
<Pici> He just left.
<jpatrick> LjL: he's been here more than once..
<cook63> Un Saluto a Tutte Le Anime!
<ompaul> no
<ompaul> LjL,  leave it there
<ompaul> nalioth, ^^ pass that to bearperson
<ubotu> jpatrick called the ops in #ubuntu (aiwita-salaita)
<ompaul> well the news for sudo bash if they turn up again is this - ubuntu has official channels here not on efnet
<Pici> If he doesnt want to be around here, we should just let him leave.
<ompaul> there is that 
<sudobash> so who do the logs of all this support go to?
<jpatrick> sudobash: ubuntu has official channels here, not on efnet
<sudobash> who cares at least efnet isnt going to log every move imake
<sudobash> are the logs being sold to 3rd party corporations or not?
<Pici> sold?
<Seveas> sudobash, you've listened to emma too much
<jpatrick> !logs > sudobash 
<nikrud> golly gee, I believe everything I read on the interent
<sudobash> no it just makes since to me that someone would try to make money off of free support
<Pici> sudobash: We're all volunteers here, no one is making money off of this.
<ompaul> sudobash, ehh now think of it like this - the answer to most of the questions are on a wiki 
<sudobash> i didnt say the OP's
<ompaul> the company I work for uses a lot of GNU/Linux 
<sudobash> but Dell is getting their answers from somewhere
<nikrud> sudobash: not to be inflammatory, or to continue this discussion further, but you'd best stop using google since they make money based on using free support posted on the web
<jpatrick> sudobash: documentation?
<Seveas> nikrud, as are yahoo, microsoft, altavista etc.
<ompaul> sudobash, I help people and they help me we improve things and we document stuff so we can all get to the next page faster
<Seveas> sudobash, so yes, by answering things on freenode, you make money for microsoft
<Pici> nikrud: I don't often laugh out loud at things on irc, but that was pretty funny.
<ompaul> sudobash, in other words we don't buy that theory - the irc stuff is pretty random
<ompaul> sudobash, it needs to be put in some context and acted upon to monatise it
<ompaul> sudobash, read the debian wiki
<ompaul> read the ubuntu wiki
<jpatrick> sudobash: btw, Canonical is responsible for ubuntulog 
<ompaul> really high quality stuff - now go read a book and read a man page
<ompaul> people put that out there 
<Pici> sudobash: Dell and canonical have a partership, and Canonical isnt running some secret experiment on irc.  Theres only one Canonical employee that I know of here and hes crazy.
<ompaul> Pici, there is more than one and he ain't crazy 
 * nikrud agrees with Pici (there's enough distance between me and the crazy guy)
<ompaul> (not that it counts for much coming from me ;-P)
<Seveas> ompaul, really? I only see one canonical employee here
<ompaul> here
<ompaul> hmm
<sudobash> well... at least efnet doesnt watch my every move
<ompaul> hehe
<ompaul> hahahaha
 * Pici waves
<jpatrick> he has no clue
<ompaul> clueless in seattle 
<LjL> sudobash, it's really this simple: the channel logs are published on the web for anyone to peruse, and whether they do it for commercial purposes or not is of no direct relevance to us. (after all, the same goes for open source software: you *can* sell it, it's often just stupid to, because everyone can also get it for free; so can they our logs)
<jpatrick> oh, damn, everything I say is in the logs
<jpatrick> LjL: too late
<LjL> as always
<LjL> guy makes us waste lots of typing just to part
<Pici> LjL: He can just look through the -ops logs later and read it.
<jrib> haha
<nikrud> he can check the logs later if he's interested, or search irseek
<jpatrick> LjL: you can still /msg him
<LjL> yeah, and so can everyone else, so that's a bit conforting as to the perceived wastage of typing
<ompaul> I invited him 
<ompaul> we should all do it
<Pici> nah, I dont care anymore.
<ompaul> 50 or so messages saying the same thing
<ompaul> argh
<LjL> ompaul don't suggest that :)
<ompaul> LjL, I am not
<nikrud> ompaul: you irish are just plain mean
<ompaul> but if I was
<ompaul> if carlsberg made IRC operators
<ompaul> ......
<jpatrick> hi chirpsalot, how can we help you tonight?
<Pici> s/tonight/this afternoon/
<ompaul> jpatrick, you assume timezone ;-)
<jpatrick> ompaul: yeah
<ompaul> s/afternoon/evening
<ompaul> chirpsalot, ?
<Seveas> stick with 'today' :)
<chirpsalot> jpatrick someone was ranting about how rude ubuntu ops were and stuff
<chirpsalot> said you would get kicked sent here
<ompaul> where?
<chirpsalot> sounds nice though
<chirpsalot> sorry for bothering you
<chirpsalot> wanted to see if they were truthfull
<chirpsalot> thanks for your time :D
<ompaul> unlikely
<ompaul> hehe that was a bad ording
<ompaul> odering
<LjL> wording?
 * Pici sniffs
<Pici> odoring?
<ompaul> ordering of evening
<ompaul> arrrrrrr
 * ompaul tuppz\
<ompaul> ordering of events
<jpatrick> LjL: was he sudobash?
<jpatrick> ah yes
<LjL> yes
<sudobash> liars
<Seveas> too wide?
<LjL> i'm tired of saying so, so "no" :P
<Myrtti> errrr?
<jpatrick> +b *root*
<jpatrick> [ emma!n=emma@user-0ccetdl.cable.mindspring.com  ] hi! happy saint patricks day!
<jpatrick> ...
<jpatrick> (too bad it's actually march 17th, but I don't have the heart to tell her)
<Seveas> hehe
<jpatrick> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59743/
<jpatrick> it's like Dalnet guys..
<Seveas> where's that?
<Seveas> spam --> ban
<jpatrick> no, it's pm
<jpatrick> I'd go mad with user!ident@host in channels
<ompaul> jpatrick, well tell her she is wrong
<ompaul> she has to accept that she makes mistakes
<Seveas> she'll never
<Seveas> she's a Ron Paul fan
<ompaul> and as the resident paddy I am annoyed at that ;-)  [not at all but there you go]
<jpatrick> oh god, it's getting worse -.-
<Seveas> how?
<jpatrick> she asked me how I got the ops
<jpatrick> "I am HUGELY appreciative and impressed that you are a developer"
<Seveas> jpatrick, tell her you had to perform sexual activites with some of the operators
<Seveas> don't mention a name, just a nationality
<jpatrick> hahaha
<Gary> I got called a developer the other day too
<Gary> maybe by her
<Seveas> Gary, you only develop love in #gaygeeks :p
<Gary> not since you stopped coming there :'(
<Seeker`> :O tis a gary!
<Gary> I worked ten hours today
<Gary> :'(
<Seveas> well, when I saw what they did to me in their 'bad' channel I suddenly didn't feel the need to go there anymore :)
<jpatrick> "Do they talk about me in that #ubuntu-ops channel"
<jpatrick> S***
<Gary> Seveas: well wern't you silly for going in there
<Gary> even I stay out of there
<Seveas> Gary, I didn't go in there
<Seveas> you showed me logs from that place
<Gary> ahh, yes, they can be scary
<Seveas> hi Chousuke 
<Chousuke> hi.
<Seveas> what can we do for you today? :)
<Chousuke> emma apparently want to plead her case but can't join this channel. Are you willing to unban her and listen? 
<Seveas> heh
<Chousuke> wants* too
<Seveas> we've listened enough to her nonsense (and I don't use that word lightly).
<Seveas> you shouldn't be feeding her trolling/paranoia/whatever it is this time
<Chousuke> Well, I think she's too prone to making a mountain out of a molehill too. :/
<Chousuke> I guess I'm too nice to just watch. :P
<Seveas> Chousuke, she's several mountains further than that
<Seveas> everest is a molehill compared to her mountain of issues
<Chousuke> hmm.
<nikrud> Seveas: you are prone to understatement sometimes
<Seveas> nikrud, it's hard not to in this case
<Seveas> mc44
<Seveas> ubotu lies
<ubotu> Mostly just statistics, but yeah.
<nikrud> Seveas: I said understatement, not over ;)
<Seveas> I know
<Chousuke> She's good at discussing various different subjects though, and has interesting points. as long as you stay away from the subject of privacy on IRC :P
 * nikrud hates it when people ignore his jokes
 * PriceChild laughs heartily and nikrud 
 * PriceChild catches up
 * nikrud smiles gratefully
<Seveas> Chousuke, chirpsalot is making an awful lot of sense
<Chousuke> About emma ranting? I guess.
<Seveas> about the situation in general 
<Chousuke> I'd very much like to just forget about this situation. :/
<Seveas> Chousuke, /part ##ubuntu-uncensored
<Seveas> and forget :)
<zenwhen> Seveas: I am about to do the same thing
<zenwhen> lol
<Seveas> zenwhen, just when you promised to talk to us, bad boy :)
<zenwhen> I IM'd pricechild
<zenwhen> thats enough effort, dontcha think?
<zenwhen> :P
<Seveas> too much :)
<zenwhen> likely
<zenwhen> I know more than I wanted to know
<zenwhen> I was just trying to be a nice guy and listen to complaints
<Seveas> zenwhen, that's laudible but I think you wasted your time :)
<zenwhen> Seveas: It wouldnt be the first time. :)
<zenwhen> lo
<PriceChild> right... I think I'm up to date.
<PriceChild> Now for PMs...
<LjL-Mobile1> Are you mocking me..?
<Seveas> LjL-Mobile1, of course
<Chousuke> Picipod sounds cool.
<LjL-Mobile1> eh, 1? Don't tell me ljl-mobile is still not timed out since last i used it
<LjL-Mobile1> ... That's pretty incredible
<LjL-Mobile1> i think i used it like 2 weeks ago
<LjL-Mobile1> someone check the idle time?
<Seveas> --- [LjL-Mobile] (n=ljl@ubuntu/member/ljl) : ljl
<Seveas> --- [LjL-Mobile] irc.freenode.net :http://freenode.net/
<Seveas> --- [LjL-Mobile] is identified to services 
<Seveas> --- [LjL-Mobile] idle 148:53:19, signon: Sun Mar  9 20:01:32
<Seveas> --- [ljl-mobile] End of WHOIS list.
<LjL-Mobile1> baffled
<LjL-Mobile1> well ok isn't two weeks but
#ubuntu-ops 2008-03-16
<Seveas> mc44, prod
<Seveas> have you found me already? :)
<mc44> Seveas: of course
<Seveas> mc44, tell me :)
<mc44> Seveas: wouldn't want to give the game away, but lets say it's not quite Mornington Cresent
<Seveas> mc44, fair enough, you got me :)
<Seveas> let's fly!
<mc44> :)
<LjL-Mobile1> especially if you go on conversing in a logged channel
<Seveas> LjL-Mobile1, I doubt many people can combine a channel 4 game and a guide
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: now, i'm *fairly* sure that counts as spam.
<Hobbsee> !o4o
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<Hobbsee> !no o4o is <reply> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, spreading propoganda, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode 
<Hobbsee> Policy) - Thanks.
<ubotu> I'll remember that Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !o4o
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, spreading propoganda, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode
<Hobbsee> ugh. that's getting too long
<Hobbsee> !no o4o is <reply> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, spreading propoganda, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Policy)
<ubotu> I'll remember that Hobbsee
<nikrud> Hobbsee: its propaganda 
<Hobbsee> !no o4o is <reply> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, spreading propaganda, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Policy)
<ubotu> I'll remember that Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> nikrud: darn, thanks.
<nikrud> Hobbsee: no problem. Nice addition
<Hobbsee> nikrud: just in case it's not clear enough.  or something
<tonyyarusso> In soviet russia, nikrud's nik getz changed?
<nikrud> my stats were too high, needed to start over
<nalioth> Hobbsee: you're quite spamalicious  :)
<Hobbsee> nalioth: heh
<Hobbsee> so, any objections from unbanning emma?  hopefully she's more rational today
<Hobbsee> after all, this is the appeals ground, and she may have a decent appeal
<tonyyarusso> fair point
<stdin> she's in #kubuntu-offtopic, so far not said anything about -uncensored, but teetering on it
 * Hobbsee pokes the irc council and such
<Hobbsee> [17:41] <emma> An acceptable result..
<Hobbsee> [17:43] <Hobbsee> you haven't answered the quesiton yet
<Hobbsee> [17:46] <emma> an acceptable result for me would be if i could have the ban lifted from me in -offtopic and -ops, and i would make an apology, and comply with the rules, and that hopefully if I did that then i wouldn't see comments that made me feel challenged, but if I did then I would try very hard to swallow my pride and handle it gracefully
<Hobbsee> [17:51] <Hobbsee> including not mentioning about the irseek, or anything about logging, or advertise the existance of ##ubuntu-uncensored in any #*ubuntu* channels?
<Hobbsee> [17:51] <Hobbsee> or payint out the ops?
<Hobbsee> [17:51] <Hobbsee> er, paying
<Hobbsee> [17:52] <emma> just to clarify i have never ever ever said anything about paying out the ops
<Hobbsee> [17:52] <emma> that's new to me.
<Hobbsee> [17:52] <Hobbsee> please don't make me go around and pull all of the stuff out of -uncensored about it.
<Hobbsee> [17:52] <Hobbsee> or any of our queries
<Hobbsee> [17:53] <emma> Okay but i really don't think that any ops are getting payed off?
<Hobbsee> [17:53] <emma> but yes to answer your question
<Hobbsee> [17:54] <Hobbsee> yes, i do.
<Hobbsee> [17:54] <Hobbsee> OK, then i'll take that to the ops, and see what they say.
<Hobbsee> <apologies for paste>
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: See if you can add a condition of renaming that channel.
 * Hobbsee pokes her into here
<tonyyarusso> It's hard to swallow the hit on the Ubuntu image from the pseudo-namespace.
<tonyyarusso> Hey emma 
<emma> hello
<Hobbsee> [17:56] <tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: See if you can add a condition of renaming that channel.
<Hobbsee> hi emma 
 * Hobbsee just pasted the last of our query in here, for people to read over, and make a decision on
<emma> very embarassing
<Hobbsee> it was only from [17:54] <Hobbsee> [17:41] <emma> An acceptable result..
<tonyyarusso> emma: just the relevant stuff to fill us in on where you guys had gotten to
<emma> *nods* 
<tonyyarusso> emma: basically what I was saying there is that we'd all very much like to see your channel renamed to not include "ubuntu" in the title.  The channel has a perfect right to exist, and we support that, but as the ones responsible for Ubuntu's IRC presence the current status makes us uncomfortable.
<emma> but it isn't just the ops who can read it, it's everyone in the world. Which feels embarrassing. 
<tonyyarusso> Someone suggested "##emmas-space", or anything like that.  You can be creative too.
<Hobbsee> oh wow!
<Hobbsee> this page actually works under linux now.  woot!
<emma> Well done Hobbsee :)
<tonyyarusso> which one is that Hobbsee ?
<Hobbsee> emma: i know SportChick uses ##essy for the same sort of thing.  ##emmas-space is probably quite reasonable
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: submit system for uni.  blackboard.  it really sucks.
<tonyyarusso> ah
<emma> I don't know SportChick
 * tonyyarusso uses ##tonyyarusso - is not very creative
<Hobbsee> emma: she's a nice staffer.  you should meet her one day.  or turn up at ##essy
<emma> Okay 
<tonyyarusso> Careful - watch out for the mass-huggings.
<emma> I hope neither of you will take this the wrong way, I will have to accept your decision if not, but would you mind if we went to ##moderation or any other channel that is not put on the internet for everyone to read latter?
<Hobbsee> emma: based on how a lot of people are not there, and have will have missed a lot of context, i'm not sure how that's fiar to them
<Hobbsee> (and i suspect it's too late nwo)
<tonyyarusso> emma: bother.  I'm trying to ponder up a way that we can satisfy that request and still keep the other people involved if they happen to show up, but unfortunately I'm drawing a blank, so I think we'll likely have to work with what we have here.
<emma> alright
<tonyyarusso> Sorry 'bout that - I know it's not ideal for you.
<Hobbsee> pity ubuntulog can't be on a public machine or something.
<tonyyarusso> Yeah really...  /me REALLY doesn't want to touch anything RT-related these days
<Hobbsee> friends in high places help.
<Hobbsee> especially if they want stuff from you, too
<emma> Okay so to everyone who may be reading this in the future, I want to ask that you not judge me harshly. It is 3:13 am for me right now and I am tired and sad. I am trying to work with people and I will do my best.
<Hobbsee> but not really worth the risk for anything time-critical
<emma> Based on what Hobbsee posted before I entered the channel could I please be given my voice back in -offtopic?
 * Hobbsee wants to wait for others ( elkbuntu, LjL, Seveas ) to have a say
<tonyyarusso> We should have something like /stats p that tracks who's up
<Hobbsee> seeing as they've all been invoved too
<tonyyarusso> yeah
<Hobbsee> eclipse has a mass memory leak, too :(
 * tonyyarusso twiddles thumbs while we wait - might be a good time to get a snack
 * Hobbsee heads out for a bit
<emma> I am only one person. How many ops are needed to deal with me?
<tonyyarusso> emma: well, we'd like to get the input of the various ones who already have, is all
<tonyyarusso> Not so much "needed" as being polite to them as well.
<emma> I have nothing against LjL so don't misunderstand this but I haven't really had any interaction with him for a very long time, except for this afternoon when I came in here. Said another way, he has not been an op involved directly with any disagreement that I'm aware of.
<tonyyarusso> emma: We might get lucky, but given the time of day it may be necessary to idle here for a few hours.  (Note to everyone else, we're letting her idle here to wait for that feedback.)
 * Myrtti reads the backlog
<tonyyarusso> emma: Any offers you can make on the channel name while people are considering?
<emma> (Note to people reading this in the future:  If we wait a few hours it will be 6:30 am for me, and I will not have slept all night. Also, I let tonyyarusso and other Ubuntu ops idle in my channel. It is nice of them to let me idle in his.)
<tonyyarusso> emma: I hope you have a client that logs hilights when /away :)
 * tonyyarusso should go to sleep soon too - is one hour behind emma
<emma> I use xchat.
<ompaul> Myrtti, pm
<emma> Not really tonyyarusso  that looked like something that was thrown in after I was asked to come in here, and after my private message to Hobbsee was made public for all of my friends to see. So I would like to ask the ops for their consideration given what was already posted there.
<elkbuntu> emma, i have no problem with you having voice back in -offtopic *only* on the proviso that you agree to play by our rules in our playground
<emma> *nods*
<emma> ty elkbuntu they were waiting for you. I hope they are still here now.
<elkbuntu> and that includes not challenging or trying to exploit loopholes
<emma> Yes.
<elkbuntu> well it seems hobbsee has gone to dinner right now, so it's probably best you head to bed, and let us work this out when she returns, ok?
<emma> yes ty. goodnight.
<ompaul> sleep well
 * jpatrick blinks
<elkbuntu> jpatrick, if you value your sanity... wipe the past 12hrs from your irc
<elkbuntu> life will be alot simpler
<jpatrick> elkbuntu: impossible, it seems they beat themselves all up last night in #kubuntu-es
<elkbuntu> jpatrick, oh dear
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: Canonical will probably never put the bots on a public machine as they're a "security risk"
<tonyyarusso> Apparently fixing the broken links on LoCo sites is a "security risk" too, so I'd second that.
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: but you could try poking them in #canonical-sysadmin
<tonyyarusso> I don't think that channel even exists anymore jpatrick, from what I've heard.  It wasn't all that helpful anyway.
 * tonyyarusso is now 14 months and counting on trying to get LoCo hosting up and running properly with Canonical after team approval
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, have you sent a mail to "sysadmins"  not sure of the actual address
<Seveas> admin@rt.c.com
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, ^^^^^^^^^^ and thank the dutchman
<jpatrick> rt@ubuntu.com
<jpatrick> says their /topic
<Seveas> dutchman is outdated :)
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, it appears I was wrong to trust Seveas :-(
 * ompaul buys Seveas a breakfast anyways
<Seveas> I have pancakes :)
<ompaul> is my breakfast not good enough for you?
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> not when I have pancakes :)
<ompaul> every person who goes on IRC should prove they have read this: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/7296856.stm
<Myrtti> mmmmm eggses might be yum
 * jussi01 wakes up
<ompaul> Myrtti, rice eggs and fruit all in the one bowl warmed up with a 500ml 
<ompaul> glass of water
<Myrtti> ompaul: fried eggs with gouda and blue mold cheese
<Myrtti> I had my oatmeal already
<ompaul> ahhh
<jussi01> Myrtti: aurajuusto is bleh
<jussi01> hehe, I just found a set of weights for Myrtti http://www.flickr.com/photos/13709241@N08/1447094491/sizes/l/in/set-72157602124993530/
<Myrtti> dang, today is Palm sunday
<Myrtti> forgot that
<jussi01> Myrtti: heh, shops ae closed...
<Myrtti> not the one nearest to me
<Myrtti> better to close all hatches and pretend I'm dead
<jussi01> Myrtti: are you sure? 
<jussi01> my sale is closed today :(
<Myrtti> jussi01: it's a small siwa, open 07-23 every day
<jussi01> Myrtti: you lucky thing :D
<Myrtti> I'm sure the kids would be really happy if I gave them kiwi fruits
<Myrtti> :-D
 * jussi01 thinks about going to make an ommelatte
<jussi01> OH crap
<jussi01> yeah, for got about that :(
<jussi01> I was so going to buy some easter eggs for them
<ompaul> ehehehehe
<ompaul> food for kiddies
<ompaul> you will eat that apple and drink the pure water
<ompaul> none of this manafactured rubbish I tell ya
<ompaul> ohh and here is a hard boiled egg and a water colour set (lead free)
<ompaul> have a nice day
<Myrtti> ompaul: it's like halloween here today
<ompaul> Myrtti, ahhhh
<jussi01> Myrtti: what is it they say again?
<ompaul> so kiwis all around
<Myrtti> kids dressed up as cats/bunnies/witches have decorated pussy willows and they bless you, they give you the twig and you give them a payment
<Myrtti> jussi01: virvon varvon tuoreeks terveeks tulevaks vuodeks, vitsa sulle, palkka mulle
<jussi01> hehe, its so funny to see them :D
<ompaul> Myrtti, well I guess for all the twigs and blessings you get a few kiwis is not robbery ;-)
<Myrtti> or I could retort to the old tradition that the payment was given on Easter sunday
<Myrtti> "come back next week"
<Myrtti> it's an odd mixture of eastern and western cultures this
<Myrtti> well, not that odd even.
<Myrtti> the dressing up part, dressing up as a witch comes from Sweden
<Myrtti> the blessing part, the payment and the decorated pussy willows comes from the east
<Myrtti> and it used to be boiled eggs
 * jussi01 goes to boils some eggs :P
<ompaul> get them to tell you their names 
<ompaul> and get some lead free paint
<ompaul> paint their inital on the outside of the egg and dry it with a hair dryer
<ompaul> hehe
<Myrtti> I need to get some candy, I want those pussy willows
<ompaul> what are you waiting for it is lunchtime ;-)
<jussi01> Myrtti: offf to siwa with you :P
<Myrtti> or candy
<jussi01> ompaul: siwa is similar to spar fyi :)
<ompaul> jussi01, now we got new spars they are bigger and called euro spars
<ompaul> in there you find lots of franchises 
<ompaul> seems no one wants to do more than one thing these days
<jussi01> ompaul: heh, they are trying to compete with tesco?
<jussi01> Myrtti: we should add a pirakka (sp?) factoid :P
<ompaul> jussi01, no, they are more mace / centra if you know those brands
<jussi01> ompaul: yeah, I know
<ompaul> and if you know ireland smaller than supervalue 
<jussi01> yep
<ompaul> drop the e
 * jussi01 has shopped at all of thse stores
<ompaul> so the are the biggest of the small shops
<jussi01> yeps :D
<ompaul> if supervalu is to be considered the first of the medium
 * Hobbsee finally comes back
 * jpatrick hides from Hobbsee's @
<jussi01> oooh,  look, its a Hobbsee !!
<Hobbsee> 'tis indeed.
 * Seveas hugs Hobbsee 
<ubotu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu (daizisheng)
 * Hobbsee hugs Seveas back :)
 * jpatrick takes a look at -motu and blinks
<Myrtti> hiphip hooray for Filmtown
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: what about it?
<Hobbsee> oh, that's strange
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: mode/#ubuntu-motu [+o Sebastian] by ChanServ
<jpatrick> on join...
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: /cs op #ubuntu-motu -Sebastian 
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: yeah
 * Hobbsee used to be able to use her /deop foo to deop her and foo
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: this way you don't have to op tho..
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: i added lifeless to the access list, too
<Myrtti> mmmm dracula pills
<jpatrick> morning Jack_Sparrow 
<Jack_Sparrow> HEllo
<Jack_Sparrow> HAd to get up early to fix a windows box
<Seveas> hence the smirnoff?
<Jack_Sparrow> Yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Plus I had a few of those last night as well
<jussi01> Seveas: we dont seem to have bug notification in #kubuntu anymore :(
<jpatrick> Seveas: could we "@nick George" now?
<Seveas> jpatrick, we could
<Seveas> jussi01, hmm
<jpatrick> Seveas: just to shake things up
<jussi01> anyone got that link to writing a good bug report handy?
<jpatrick> jussi01: when you submit a bug, it givves you the link
<jpatrick> jussi01: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
 * jussi01 hugs jpatrick 
<jussi01> jpatrick: hmmm, thats not what I was actually after...
<jussi01> jpatrick: I found one, not the one Iwas lookking for, but good still: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/bugs.html
<jpatrick> jussi01: "If you have reached this page by following a link from the website for a particular program"
<jpatrick> ;)
<jussi01> jpatrick: oh shutup... didnt see that
<jussi01> ok, im going now, Im having a bad pc day :(
<jpatrick> don't g!
<jpatrick> -o*
<Jack_Sparrow> jpatrick, who is this icesword 
<jpatrick> Jack_Sparrow: no idea
<LjL> [15:07:01] [Notice] -- [Sat 15 Mar 14:22:33](macckulkin) #LinuxChat (away from rushy and big channels) needs some good company and good channel operators. Just introducing once. sorry if this is a nuisence to you.
<LjL> don't know which channels he was in
<LjL> anyone else got it?
<ompaul> LjL, 24 hours ago everyone ;-)
<LjL> ah so i guess he's been dealt with
<LjL> "Dead socket"? what's that for a quit message
<ompaul> sounds like a strange sort of ping timeout
<LjL> i guess, just haven't noticed seeing it before
<LjL> unless the socket is "dead" because it's been killed :P
<ompaul> ehh mirc script is the hint from the google machine
<ompaul> but nothing specific - search ended
<nalioth> looks like my little canary can tell when the modem is up
 * PriceChild grins
<LjL> nalioth: your canary?
<nalioth> LjL: ubot3 
<LjL> ah
<LjL> ubot3: tweet
<nalioth> my remote shells do not have one of the python components needed to run it  :(
<LjL> nalioth: can't ask admin?
<nalioth> i have asked
 * nalioth doesn't know which one(s) to ask for   :(
<LjL> nalioth: the one who has lots of "apt-get"s in their .bash_history :P
<nalioth> LjL: huh?
<LjL> nevermind, homes won't be readable anyway
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<jpatrick> lord..
<jpatrick> too many +b's
<LjL> how so?
<jpatrick> just looked like loads to me
<LjL> jpatrick: well, there were loads of victims
<jpatrick> :)
<LjL> 'course the bans could be compacted a bit by using +bbbb every time - which i actually do, but the bots share the "load" by randomizing, so the last bans are always on single users or two at best
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: Sebas keeps getting oped in -motu
<PriceChild> That was a lot of victims.
<LjL> PriceChild: ctcp
<jpatrick> LjL: dcc I got
<LjL> jpatrick: dcc requests are sent via ctcp
<jpatrick> ah
<LjL> [17:01:32] [Whois] Qnix is n=Qnix@2001:470:1f08:64:dead:dead:dead:dead (0x80)
<LjL> [17:01:32] [Whois] Qnix is a user on channels: ##c ##linux #remote-exploit #tuxhacker #ubuntu
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<jpatrick> hey, should we have a !policy factoid pointing at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml ?
<ompaul> no
<ompaul> !freenode
<ubotu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<ompaul> we already do
<jpatrick> ok
<ompaul> <ubotu> Found: logs-#ubuntuforums, tor-gpg, freenode, hostmask, register, umode, modes, offtopic4offtopic, netsplit, proxy
<LjL> !recover is <reply> If you're using ext3, there is no way to recover deleted files, unless you know what to search for. Packages that help with this are "testdisk" ("photorec" command) and "magicrescue". To recover mistakenly deleted partitions, try "testdisk" or "gpart".
<jpatrick> I !search'd policy, couldn't find
<ompaul> jpatrick,   /msg ubotu search whatever ;-)
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<ompaul> LjL, what about the corners toolkit
<Seveas> LjL, actually, I have a nice blogpost for you about that
<jpatrick> LjL: http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html :p
<Seveas> exactly
<Seveas> just found it in my ffox history :)
<ompaul> LjL,  http://www.porcupine.org/forensics/tct.html  afik tct is the package ubotu> tct (source: tct): Forensics related utilities.. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.11-6.3 (gutsy), package size 147 kB, installed size 576 kB
<LjL> moment, let me see if it deserves writing a wiki page
<jpatrick> Seveas: I'm on LWN.net rss
<Seveas> jpatrick, I read it before lwn posted it :p
<LjL> !recovery is <reply> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Remember that it's tricky to recover deleted files from your journalled !filesystem, and you should keep !backups of important data.
<ubotu> But recovery already means something else!
<LjL> !recovery
<ubotu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<LjL> hm
<LjL> !no recover is <reply> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Remember that it's tricky to recover deleted files from your journalled !filesystem, and you should keep !backups of important data.
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<jpatrick> I thought you were doing !recover
<LjL> jpatrick: yeah i typoed
<LjL> still they're a bit similar in name
<LjL> again?
<ompaul> !backups
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ompaul> hmm
<ompaul>  what about /msg ubotu in place of !
<LjL> doesn't flow, makes the factoid twice as long in the first place :P
<LjL> Seveas: (see what i mean about double-factoids)
<ompaul> and then the channel four times as busy
<ompaul> put is all in a lead to one backup page
<ompaul> and have one url
<ompaul> backups and recovery 
<ompaul> whamo win 
<LjL> no they're two entirely different things
<LjL> the wiki people wouldn't like that at all
<ompaul> well then 
<ompaul> one wiki page on backup s
<ompaul> and a reference to recovery 
<LjL> yeah that should be the way
<ompaul> after all if I store something I want it again (in theory at least)
<LjL> but honestly i'm not currently the one who's going to try to plug all those backup pages together :)
<LjL> merging schizophrenic wikis can be wearing
<ompaul> what really gets to me is that there are four URLS and two more !s
<LjL> i'll dedicate to making the recovery page a bit more complete right now (since it doesn't mention half the tools i had in the factoid)
<ompaul> just nuts
<Seveas> peanuts or macadamia?
<LjL> yeah i know that's bad, there should be one well organized backup page (not recovery, though) in the first place
<ompaul> Seveas, the mad type
<nikrud> LjL: you might want to alias undelete to recover
<LjL> yeah
<LjL> editing the wiki right now
<kavik> hello?
<Seveas> hello kavik 
<Seveas> how can we hlp you?
<LjL> if you want to check my changes to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery and/or add something about the coroner's toolkit (bit to complicated for me to investigate right now)
<kavik> sevas will you be on in 8 hours?
<Seveas> kavik, why do you want to know?
<kavik> i need to talk to you about something but i forgot i have to work and i'm late
<Seveas> heh
<kavik> yeah
<Seveas> I could be, just come in here and see if I answer :)
<kavik> k see ya
<JonathanD> meh
<JonathanD> Seveas: I can probably fill you in, if you like :)
<Seveas> it probably was: <FloodBot1> WARNING: Channel CTCP/NOTICE from kavik, banned
<Seveas> I'll definitely *not* be here in 8 hours, that's 4am for me and I'm not LjL :)
<JonathanD> Seveas: based on his story and what I just tested, I would avoid leafchat at all costs :)
<LjL> Seveas: you lazy timezone respecter
<Seveas> LjL, more like work starts at 09:00 tomorrow morning and people frown if I'm not in before 10:30
<ompaul> Seveas, heh my work starts at 9:30 and people raise eyebrows if I do not show up before 9:15 am
<ompaul> then again that is a public transport thing
<Seveas> ompaul, you have the wrong job :)
<ompaul> Seveas, na I never work late in the office without it being my choice
<LjL> Seveas: they frown because they have high voltage put through them?
<Seveas> LjL, that too
<ompaul> LjL, they worry they have to implement their DR plan
<ompaul> Seveas, and they would be mighty perturbed if I was there late it would be an indication that something was not right
<ompaul> and they don't like that
<ompaul> LjL, I altered the intro a bit and it seems those tools are tct but more user friendly which you need if you are in that particular house of pain
<Seveas> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<Seveas> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<ubotu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<Seveas> <tracker`> :DC C SEND "string" 0 0 0
<Seveas> (space added by me)
<jpatrick> bot not picking up expliot..
<Seveas> LjL, floodbot didn't catch it
<Amaranth> probably because of the :
<Seveas> --- LjL sets ban on bluefox83!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic
<Myrtti> huh
<Seveas> that's a repeater
<Amaranth> that looks like a bot with a bug
<LjL> Seveas: so is paolinho
<LjL> Seveas: that was a ctcp without being a ctcp
<bluefox83> whats going on?
<bluefox83> i did the port change crap
<Seveas> yet you got disconnected again
<bluefox83> i'm not updating my brand spankin new router O.o
<Seveas> bluefox83, do the selftest in #ubuntu-read-topic
<bluefox83> i did
<bluefox83> it disconnected me
<LjL> bluefox83, you probably missed some of the instructions
<Seveas> then you're connected on the wrong port
<LjL> bluefox83: did you change all ports listed, if more than one? did you actually close and reopen the IRC client?
<bluefox83> yeah i changed the port, but it's still connecting to 6667 O.o
<bluefox83> oh, no i didn't close it
<LjL> bluefox83: perhaps you changed it only for freenode but not for ubuntu irc, or vice versa?
<LjL> then do
<Tm_T> Seveas: interesting in #u
<Seveas> yeah
<Seveas> now he's pm'ing that I'm a nazi
<Tm_T> haha
<Seveas> so yesterday I was big brother and now a nazi
<Seveas> stalin tomorrow?
<Myrtti> a cuddly wuddly bear
 * Seveas hugs Myrtti 
 * Myrtti hugs Seveas 
<Seveas> I do look somewhat bear-ish though
<Myrtti> jpg or it didn't happen
 * Tm_T hugs and cuddles Myrtti with pink rain
<Seveas> haven't shaved in a week, need a haircut and I did put on some weight in the past months :/
<Tm_T> Myrtti: png danke
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> I'm getting blue again
<Myrtti> better to leave IRC for today and do some work
<ompaul> Seveas, and the day after you now what you going to be? 
<Tm_T> Myrtti: hugs for you <3
<Myrtti> audabe is asking for the bans history at -ot...
<Seveas> ompaul, either osama or gwb
<ompaul> Seveas, a sysadmin with root
<Myrtti> that might turn intresting
<Seveas> depends on the trolls
<ompaul> much wors
<ompaul> e
<jpatrick> hi, thesurvivorman, how may we help you "today"?
<thesurvivorman> I was wondering if someone could help me. I can't connect to #ubuntu. I can connect to other rooms.
<Seveas> thesurvivorman, did you follow the instructions in #ubuntu-read-topic where you were sent?
<thesurvivorman> Yes I did. 
<Seveas> thesurvivorman, did you request a selftest?
<thesurvivorman> The "test me"?
<Seveas> yes
<thesurvivorman> I did that.
<ompaul> thesurvivorman, and you typed the words "test me"
<thesurvivorman> Yes I did.
<Seveas> did that disconnect you?
<Seveas> yes it did
<ompaul> dont things so
<Seveas> he just did the 'test me' again ;)
<thesurvivorman> it did disconnect me
<Seveas> thesurvivorman, you did not follow the instructions properly, else it would not have disconnected you
<thesurvivorman> it said to add the /8001 I believe?
<thesurvivorman> I did that. And I'm able to connect to other freenode rooms. 
<Seveas> thesurvivorman, but you're still vulnerable for that exploit, please follow the instructions carefully
<thesurvivorman> ok guys. I'll try again. Is this specific to the room?
<thesurvivorman> I can join ubuntu+1 and others.
<thesurvivorman> Just curious.
<Seveas> thesurvivorman, it is specific to #ubuntu and a few other channels
<thesurvivorman> thanks. I'll try again. I appreciate your help :)
<Seveas> http://media.kaarsemaker.net/reset_passwords
<Seveas> I need opinions on that thing
<ompaul> Seveas, looking
<Seveas> a few minutes ago it saved a horrible noob a lot of time. Forgot his password, this thing makes it dead-easy to reset
<Seveas> whilst still being safe
<Seveas> (for values of safe)
<ompaul> Seveas, scares me to hell 
<ompaul> I can see why it exists
<Seveas> ompaul, which bit?
<ompaul> a live CD killing off installed systems ;-)
<Seveas> it's not killing off, look at the checks it does :)
<ompaul> I am 
<ompaul> tell you what echo -e "\033[4;30mFound the following distribution on $part\033[0m:"
<Seveas> ignore the \033[....m bits 
<Seveas> those change color
<ompaul> when it sees
<Seveas> it's safe to run on installed systems as well, try it
<ompaul> the lsb_release
<Seveas> just answer no to the 'should I change this pass' question
<ompaul> I would like it to tell the user I see this version -- are you sure you want to reset the password please type this sentence
<ompaul> I do not mind if I trash access to this system.
<Seveas> 'y' is a short sentence :) 
<ompaul> then put in the password
<ompaul> or they put in the sentence
<ompaul> but the exact itme
<ompaul> item
<Seveas> hi artenius 
<Seveas> what can we do for you?
<artenius> hi Seveas 
<artenius> I'm wondering if it's possible that I tripped some trigger by mistake.  I'm hoping my system isn't really exploited
<ompaul> artenius, the bug is in the router
<ompaul> it is "exploitable"
<Seveas> artenius, for most safety, upgrade your routers firmware
<artenius> yeah I'm checking to see if there is a firmware update now
<ompaul> on this network you can connect to port 8001 and avoid that condition
<ompaul> artenius, just connect to 8001 some firmware updates don't hack it
<artenius> I don't want to be vulnerable on other networks though
<ompaul> fine
<ompaul> Seveas, did you ever hear the band "aslan" ?
<artenius> is there info on what exactly the exploit does or allows?
<Seveas> ompaul, no
<Seveas> artenius, the router will crap itself (drop connections) when it sees a malformed DCC request 
<artenius> ahh, I guess using a bounce would prevent it then anyway
<Seveas> artenius, no
<Seveas> the malformed DCC requests don't always look like DCC request but like normal messages, which the bouncer will send you
<artenius> ahh
<ompaul> artenius, it ends up on your router and you fall over
<artenius> ok, atleast it just drops you though and doesn't actually effect my computer systems.
<artenius> had me worried when I woke up and saw all these messages
<ompaul> you need to disconnect from IRC and rejoin to get the client to work
<Seveas> ompaul, he's already done that
<ompaul> ahh
<ompaul> so then 
<Seveas> artenius, 'worry' is exactly the feeling we want to get across with the forwarding -- it's not good to have an exploitable router
<Seveas> good to see that works :)
<artenius> well thanks guys., I'm gonna disconnect and update my firmware,  hopefully that solves it.
<LjL> Seveas: i thought we mostly didn't want to see people bouncing in and out of the channel every fives minutes :P
<Seveas> LjL, we can't say that to our users, gotta protect the image :p
<jpatrick> ZarroBoogs?
<LjL> !nickspam > Pici    (Pici, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> i've avoided doing this at least three times
<LjL> now you get it
<Pici> :p
<Pici> FINE
<Pici> I'll fix irssi's config
<LjL> Pici: then type "test me"
<Pici> Eh?
<LjL> nm
<Seveas> !ops | d-lines in #ubuntu, migh t be announcing trouble
<ubotu> d-lines in #ubuntu, migh t be announcing trouble: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<ubotu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (d-lines in #ubuntu, migh t be announcing trouble)
<ompaul> how so?
<Seveas> clearly someone wants problems. I doubt they give up after this minor setback :)
<ompaul> ahh
<jpatrick> ompaul: he's back
<jpatrick>  /whois retarded
<artenius> I wanted to test to see if the firmware update helped anything
<artenius> it didn't
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu+1 (Scientus)
<ompaul> jpatrick, ehh rather than me you do that ;-) and tell me 
<ompaul> I was too late 
<jpatrick> ompaul: exactly the same troll as before, I was too late to ban him..
<ompaul> ack
<jmesquita> Hi, I cant fix the DCC Exploit
<jpatrick> hi jmesquita, how may we help you?
<jmesquita> Followed the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<jpatrick> jmesquita: please do "test me" in #ubuntu-read-topic
<jmesquita> jpatrick: Hummm, did not know I had to be tested after the fix was applied
<jpatrick> jmesquita: it's to let the bots make sure
<jmesquita> jpatrick: Thank you, that was quite easy afterall
<jpatrick> jmesquita: "mode/#ubuntu [-b jmesquita!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic] by FloodBot1"
<jpatrick> jmesquita: you may now enter :)
<jpatrick> jmesquita: have a nice day
<jmesquita> jpatrick: You too
<jpatrick> Seveas: a split second later and I would have called ops ;)
 * LjL head desks
 * jpatrick rubs LjL's sore head
<LjL> what about
<jpatrick> someone was just spamming
<LjL> Your router is buggy. Type « test me » in this channel, but AFTER following these instructions to FIX the problem: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit - But if the automatic test FAILS, then type « /join #ubuntu-ops » and ask to be tested there by the operators
<jpatrick> ah, that
<LjL> yeah, that. there must be a way to make them understand english
<jpatrick> teaching them what to do? :)
<LjL> we do?
<jpatrick> I just did
<LjL> jpatrick, come on, the topic is as clear as a crystal
<LjL> if they only read half of it it's because they
<LjL> well it's because.
<jpatrick> LjL: well it's the "how many actually read the /topic question" there
<LjL> so i guess have the "test me" in the first half and let them type it (without having followed any instructions) until the routers blow up
<LjL> jpatrick: eeeeeh? no
<LjL> jpatrick: when you join that channel, the bot TELLS you to type « /topic » and read it
<LjL> and if he knew he had to follow the wiki, then it means he had [partially] read the topic
<jpatrick> ah, did not know that
<LjL> jpatrick, join -read-topic and tell me how you think it can be made clearer. i'm out of ideas and getting annoyed
<tonyyarusso> LjL: Apply a +f to a channel where the bot gives an IQ test.  If they get at least an 85, they go on to the real channel.  If not, they get redirected to a lolcats album.
<Seveas> lol
<ompaul> cats
<Seveas> !lolops
<ubotu> Teh lolops r in ur chanelz, wotchin u mizbehav
<Pici> The loclats recorded an album?!
<ompaul> Pici, it was a web album ;-)
 * ompaul thinks this is getting very silly
 * tonyyarusso thinks ompaul is silly
<ompaul> right now I have the screen shot from hell
<tonyyarusso> teh sandman, he iz berryin' me
<jpatrick> tonyyarusso: btw, there's some signs of life in #c-sysadmin right now
<tonyyarusso> jpatrick: cawazy
<jpatrick> tonyyarusso: at least Spads is awake
<ompaul> it is nearly paddies day
<ompaul> jpatrick, please say "test me" in that channel
<jpatrick> ompaul: which?
<ompaul> -read
<ompaul> cos ehh you are still on the victims list
<jpatrick> ompaul: well, I connect to 8001
<ompaul> jpatrick, np
<ompaul> it was to get you off that list
<ompaul> that was all
<jpatrick> there :)
<nikrud> mneptok: for when you next pass through here: do you have any further info on why apt-get is 'strongly recommended' over aptitude these days
<Seeker`> I thought that aptitude has better dependancy resolution or something
<Pici> I though that particular fact wasn't true in more recent version of apt-get.
<nikrud> autoremove pretty much handles that now
<Seveas> Seeker`, it has different dependency resolution
<Seveas> sometimes it works out better, but most of the times, it doesn't matter a pair of dingos kidneys
<ompaul> nikrud, it does not incorporate as much "potential cruft" it takes less
<ompaul> as far as i see
<Tm_T> wajig <3
<nikrud> I'm just looking for a specific thing I can point at when the subject comes up
<Seeker`> wajig?
<Tm_T> !wajig
<nikrud> eecchhh.
<ubotu> wajig is a simple tool for basic debian administration. you can handle apt commands, change alternatives defaults and handle service daemons via simple commands. wajig uses sudo every time. http://www.togaware.com/linux/survivor/Wajig_Overview.html
<Seeker`> nikrud: Point at Seveas. And laugh.
<nikrud> Seeker`: I do that already. 
<Pici> nikrud: ditto
<Tm_T> ^^ if I'm not totally wrong, wajig DOESN'T always use sudo
<Seveas> mc44, spam spam spammity spam
 * mc44 has eggs with his Seveas spam
#ubuntu-ops 2009-03-09
<jrib> LjL: surely there exists a subversion client written in php?
<LjL> jrib: err, i guess so, but do you think that's what he's asking?
<LjL> jrib: ... or are you just mocking me because PHP is involved?
<jrib> LjL: the second one :)
<LjL> hmpf.
<LjL> anway
<LjL> !info websvn | jrib
<ubottu> websvn (source: websvn): interface for subversion repositories written in PHP. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-2 (intrepid), package size 181 kB, installed size 1116 kB
<Flannel> er
<Flannel> mute snuxoll in -ot?
<ubottu> __mikem called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (snuxoll)
<ubottu> cwillu called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<jillsmitt> wtf?
<Flannel> Hi jillsmitt, how can we help you?
<jillsmitt> Flannel: dunno, this channel is bew for me
<jillsmitt> i see it in first time
<Flannel> jillsmitt: You've been sent here because you're banned from the channel you were joining.
<jillsmitt> oh i see
<jillsmitt> you mean if i banned..
<jillsmitt> cool
<jillsmitt> and u are ops
<jillsmitt> ok
<jillsmitt> and what next?
<Flannel> Do you understand why you were banned?
<jillsmitt> about something "troll" and about my opinion about enter-exit masseges percent
<jillsmitt> about anything else
<Flannel> jillsmitt: Because you were being disruptive.
<Flannel> and franky, rude.
<jillsmitt> but i am okay and i have not any reasons to unban
<jillsmitt> is this any judgment day&)
<Flannel> Well, I didn't ban you, and I'm not in charge of #kubuntu, so you'll have to speak to the people who are/did.  But, in the meantime, you should read and understand the IRC guidelines, and our code of conduct: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines and http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<jillsmitt> oh thaks of course but i dont have much time to this "school-games"
<jillsmitt> just its a chance
<jillsmitt> to say that bazhang is idiot)
<jillsmitt> and i thank you for that chance
<jillsmitt> or chanse
<jillsmitt> can i go now?
<Flannel> jillsmitt: goodbye
<jillsmitt> #kubuntu was in autoconnect list)
<polatov> hi to all
<polatov> i am was banned because i am use other OS, and asked about group "users" in gentoo
<Flannel> polatov: This is the place for Ubuntu bans, which it seems you don't have any of.  You should talk to the gentoo ops about bans in gentoo channels.
<polatov> Flannel, i am banned on ubuntu channel
<polatov> ubuntu-ru
<Flannel> polatov: Ah.  LoCo channel bans are taken care of in #ubuntu-irc
<shadeslayer> uh am i banned permanently from #ubuntu??
<shadeslayer> brb
<elky> @bansearch shadeslayer
<ubottu> Match: shadeslayer!n=quassel@unaffiliated/shadeslayer by Pici in #kubuntu on Mar 06 2009 18:33:20 (ID: 10670)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@unaffiliated/shadeslayer by LjL in #ubuntu on Mar 06 2009 17:53:58 (ID: 10669)
<ubottu> Match: shadeslayer!n=quassel@unaffiliated/shadeslayer by LjL in #ubuntu-ops on Mar 06 2009 17:51:36 (ID: 10667)
<elky> quite a collection
<shadeslayer> XD
<shadeslayer> LjL said that i had 3 
<shadeslayer> reports against me
<elky> @bansearch sh4d3sl4y3r
<bazhang> shadeslayer, is that humorous?
<ubottu> Match: sh4d3sl4y3r!*@* by LjL in #ubuntu-ops on Mar 06 2009 23:30:01 (ID: 10678)
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> uh the last one is not me
<bazhang> shadeslayer, also go by the nick rohan sometimes?
<shadeslayer> umm some one registered it
<shadeslayer> he abused me too
<shadeslayer> rohan that is
<shadeslayer> im not him 
<bazhang> not really an answer though
<shadeslayer> well i used rohan when i started to use ubuntu about 2 months ago
<elky> bazhang, he also goes by urgreat, imgreat
<shadeslayer> then shifted to shadeslayer,
<bazhang> elky, nice catch
<shadeslayer> uh no
<ikonia> I wonder if their IP's match
<shadeslayer> well i think thats why i got banned too
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> shadeslayer: why do you think you got banned
<shadeslayer> because my IP and his IP matched
<elky> bazhang, the nick shadeslayer has also been guilty of flooding, swearing, giving out bad/dangerous advice
<bazhang> shadeslayer, you got a cloak to get around that ban?
<elky> shadeslayer!n=rohan@unaffiliated/shadeslayer  is a previous ident too
<ikonia> shadeslayer: so you use the name rohan and you use the same ip too
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> nooo
<ikonia> shadeslayer: wow - thats a pretty big co-incidence
<shadeslayer> wait ill explain
<bazhang> elky, of that I am well aware
 * ikonia walks off from futher time wasting
<shadeslayer> ikonia: i know,my ISP recently changed everything
<elky> bazhang, i know you know. i'm just making sure rohan knows.
<bazhang> shadeslayer, you are clearly not telling the truth here.
<shadeslayer> ill explain more clearly
<elky> shadeslayer, so someone else got your ip, and your old nick somehow?
<bazhang> a cousin or a roommate?
<shadeslayer> i registered my nick
<elky> bazhang, that's the oldest excuse in the book
<bazhang> shadeslayer, this new cloak was to evade a ban?
<shadeslayer> when i realised some one was using my  nick
<shadeslayer> no
<ikonia> shadeslayer: so someone was using the same nick and the sme ip as you - wow 
<shadeslayer> my roomie mp
<ikonia> ahhh
<ikonia> there we go
<ikonia> roommate - of course
<shadeslayer> so i registered the nick shadeslayer to me
<bazhang> I'm shocked to find untruths being told here.
<elky> shadeslayer, and gave them the password?
<shadeslayer> and left rohan about 2 months ago
<ikonia> this is a waste of time telling lies
<shadeslayer> my roomie most probably registered rohan
<ikonia> shadeslayer: then go and thank him for getting you banned
<bazhang> shadeslayer, one final question; when you logged in as urgreat the other day, was it you had forgotten that you were banned with that IP?
<elky> shadeslayer, take a look at this line: shadeslayer!n=rohan@unaffiliated/shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> well i will 
<elky> that is 'rohan' using the IDENTIFIED nick shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> yeah my name is rohan
<shadeslayer> he was using my name as a nick against me
<ikonia> shadeslayer: stop wasting our time
<ikonia> shadeslayer: seriously - this is pointless
<shadeslayer> ok i told you the truth
<ikonia> shadeslayer:  you get a lot further if you just get straight with people
<bazhang> he is acting the same way in #kubuntu as well 
<shadeslayer> i am telling the truth 
<shadeslayer> ?
<bazhang> not banned there afaik
<elky> shadeslayer, we're discussing the behaviour that's happened under this nick -- shadeslayer -- while it has been identified
<shadeslayer> yes and??
<elky> shadeslayer, so unless you now give out your password...
<shadeslayer> i did not give out my pass
<shadeslayer> i was logged in and he used my pC
<bazhang> QED you are lying.
<elky> shadeslayer, then you are the exact same person who did the wrong things, and you cannot blame it on anyone
<shadeslayer> i forgot to lock the screen
<shadeslayer> so will i or will i not get unbanned??
<elky> not at this point.
<bazhang> nope
<shadeslayer> any point in the future?
<elky> depends on when you decide to be honest.
<shadeslayer> i am being honest
<elky> no, you're not
<shadeslayer> what do you think??
<bazhang> sh4d3sl4y3r <--and this nick as well
<shadeslayer> no ways
<shadeslayer> thats not me
<bazhang> its the exact same name basically.
<bazhang> and a very unusual one at that.
<shadeslayer> i can gurantee that imgreat,urgreat and that nick are not mine
<bazhang> all these 'coincidences' you are talking about are simply a fiction.
<shadeslayer> you must trust me
<bazhang> that day is gone.
<shadeslayer> please those nicks are not mine
<shadeslayer> all 3 of them are not mine
<bazhang> regardless your behaviour with this nick is not acceptable
<shadeslayer> ok now with shadeslayer what did i do??
<bazhang> and that goes for any other #ubuntu channels as well
<bazhang> if you need to ask then you are clearly not ready to join 
<bazhang> it would be best to be honest as a first step.
<shadeslayer> i dont think i did any thing with shadeslayer
<elky> flooding, swearing, giving out bad advice.
<shadeslayer> flooding and swearing??
<bazhang> shadeslayer, you think the main channels are some kind of offtopic fun chatground
<shadeslayer> no i do not
<bazhang> you act that way.
<shadeslayer> only on #defocus
<shadeslayer> and i am sorry if you felt so
<bazhang> you persist in wildly offtopic non-support type questions
<shadeslayer> look im soory if you felt that i was indulging in flooding and swearing
<shadeslayer> but i did not mean to do so
<bazhang> like how to get your computer LEDs to act as a download meter or some such; there are a number of instances as well, all followed with short bursts of laughing, emoticons, and other very offtopic behaviour
<shadeslayer> well where do i ask such questions then
<elky> ubuntuforums.org
<bazhang> flooding is what you do every single time you are in any of the ubuntu channels
<shadeslayer> i thought i would get better answers here
<shadeslayer> bazhang,the persistent enters??
<bazhang> shadeslayer, not only that.
<shadeslayer> then??
<bazhang> scroll up ^^ I just said
<elky> shadeslayer, you really need to learn better behaviour in general if you're wanting to start a LUG, too
<shadeslayer> actually i started one
<bazhang> shadeslayer, essentially you make the channels unusable for others
<shadeslayer> look im really sorry
<shadeslayer> what can i do to make it up??
<bazhang> others more so.
<bazhang> you cant make it up.
<bazhang> you need to learn some basic impulse control and how to behave in ubuntu support channels.
<shadeslayer> i wont do anything to disturb the channels now
<Myrtti> making up isn't what we're looking for
<elky> shadeslayer, you started a LUG in the space of 7 days? only 7 days ago you were using the words 'going to start a lug'
<shadeslayer> ok i will learn self control
<shadeslayer> elky: yeah the head of the department liked the idea
<bazhang> its not a short time thing.
<shadeslayer> well its only 3 members as of noe
<shadeslayer> *now
<elky> that's not a lug yet
<shadeslayer> right now i have permissions to start putting up notices
<bazhang> respecting others rights to use the shared resource that is the ubuntu channels, staying focused and completely on topic and first and foremost being honest.
<shadeslayer> small LUG 
<shadeslayer> ok i will be
<bazhang> None of which you have even come close to 
<shadeslayer> just give me one more chance
<bazhang> like now for instance.
<shadeslayer> i will behave more appropriately
<bazhang> just a day or so ago in #kubuntu you were acting the EXACT same way.
<shadeslayer> like asking for a two button boot??
<shadeslayer> i actually found that
<bazhang> not the point, no.
<shadeslayer> ok i get it,weird questions out
<bazhang> the constant flooding and wildly offtopic behaviour.
<ikonia> shadeslayer: youknew all this anyway - I've spoken to you in private about it
<shadeslayer> will never happen again
<shadeslayer> ?
<bazhang> like adding XD to every thing you say, laughing, giving out very bad advice, the list goes on.
<elky> ikonia, let me guess, not a single mention of the phantom room mate?
<shadeslayer> i agree i made some mistakes,but if you dont give me a chance to reform,how will i reform
<ikonia> nope
<bazhang> honestly at this point it seems identical to trolling.
<elky> shadeslayer, also, stop trying to evade the bans. that's a breach of freenode terms of service.
<shadeslayer> im not trying to evade bans
<elky> sh4d3sl4y3r!*@* 
<bazhang> being dishonest, wildly offtopic, taking over the channel with smiley after every two word burst of laughter/enter
<shadeslayer> i dont even know how to evade bans,else i would have been in #ubuntu by now
<ikonia> shadeslayer: on the 26th of Fedb - I kicked you out of ubuntu - you asked why and I spoke to you in detail about it
<ikonia> shadeslayer: do you remember that conversation
<shadeslayer> elky: as i told you thats not me
<shadeslayer> ikonia: very well
<ikonia> shadeslayer: so if you remember that conversation, why are we having to explain it again
<shadeslayer> ikonia: because you have to give me a chance to rform
<shadeslayer> *reform
<ikonia> shadeslayer: yes, and you've not
<ikonia> shadeslayer: you're still fdoing the same things
<shadeslayer> i did not get a chance 
<ikonia> shadeslayer: you have 
<elky> shadeslayer, you've had plenty of chances since then to reform, and youve not.
<shadeslayer> when?? since 26th feb i have been banned
<ikonia> shadeslayer: I didn't ban you on the 26th
<ikonia> shadeslayer:  you rejoined the channel on the 26th
<ikonia> more lies
<shadeslayer> one sec
<elky> on the 2nd, 3rd, 6th and today. at least one of those times involved you discussing the lug and installfests you wanted to start.
<shadeslayer> on an offtopic channel
<shadeslayer> #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> shadeslayer, I have had to remove you as well on more than one occasion
<shadeslayer> bazhang: uh no,i havent been kicked from any of your channels
<bazhang> it was you who was doing all this, and not some mysterious third party, without a doubt.
<shadeslayer> no
<ikonia> shadeslayer: if your deadly serious about wanting back in - I suggest you take some time away from the ubuntu channels - maybe a week or so and come back with a fresh perspective
<shadeslayer> look i dont think were getting anywhere
<bazhang> shadeslayer, a day or so ago in #kubuntu?
<elky> i know we're not getting anywhere.
<elky> we havent been getting anywhere since you started lying to us.
<shadeslayer> uh i was experiencing problems with my ISP,i wasnt here 2 days ago
<bazhang> if he does not, and continues in #kubuntu as before 
<shadeslayer> look i ll keep a low profile for the next week
<bazhang> shadeslayer, that is simply false.
<shadeslayer> no
<bazhang> bye shadeslayer 
<ikonia> shadeslayer: all honesty, take a week away from teh ubuntu channels, re-asses how you approach it and come back and chat to us
<shadeslayer> ok bye,since no one seems intrested to unban me
<bazhang> +s
<shadeslayer> ok
<ikonia> shadeslayer: a different perspective may help 
<bazhang> a mountain 'o lies
<ikonia> I know it was as I spent 30 minuts explaineing to him about behaviour in ubuntu
<bazhang> and he was in #kubuntu a day or so ago in the exact same manner.
<bazhang> not even very good lies.
<ikonia> nope, I suggest he take a week out and he's straight into #kubuntu
<ikonia> ahh just left
<bazhang> just a fyi , the alternate sh4d3sl4yer nick was in #debian a while ago discussing how bad ubuntu was, wanting to troll the channels, and other bits of nastiness
<ikonia> and he join #suse
<bazhang> ikonia, you must be either omniscient or in every linux distro channel 
<Pici> meh. 
 * Pici just finished reading scrollback
<ikonia> morning Pici 
<Pici> (good) morning ikonia 
<bazhang>  shadeslayer_ is now known as maddy__
<ikonia> and he's just quit
<bazhang> * shadeslayer_ (n=quassel@122.163.113.172
<bazhang> dropped the cloak to ban evade I gather
<bazhang> or his ISP had another big change second in three days.
<ikonia> in #ubuntu
<elky> worst. disguise. evah
<ikonia> mady123 kicked form ubuntu, 30 seconds after discussion in here
<ikonia> freenode staff time
<ikonia> persistant ban dodger
<ikonia> using cloak to hide
<bazhang> he said he had no idea how to ban evade just a short while ago
<ikonia> we all know that's a joke and he's just proved it
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> so the other nick sh4d3slsyer is him as well, without question
<ikonia> totally
<bazhang> ikonia, you have his ip address on highlight/watch?
<ikonia> yup
<bazhang> aha
<bazhang> no wonder you're so omniscient
<elky> * #winapi n=insanoid 122.163.133.115 irc.freenode.net insanoid H :0 Karthikeya
<elky> * * n=arjunjai 122.163.135.6 irc.freenode.net master12345 H :0 purple
<elky> those are the only other two from 122.163
<elky> i think we can safely ban that subnet
<elky> @mark shadeslayer for easy finding when he next comes to plead innocence
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> I have to find this nifty track the user IP feature in xchat
<elky> pounce?
<Myrtti> I need to find a way to get the geoip.pl to work in my irssi
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> I am talking stone age Myrtti is talking 22nd century
<Myrtti> I've got the perl module and the c module, but I don't know how to make the script look for the perl module where it is
<Pici> I have it working, but my setup is normal and I know next to nothing about perl.
<Myrtti> I had to compile the c bindings and the perl module to my $HOME...
<bazhang>  hmm clarks is gizmo
<bazhang> dux0r_, hi how may we help you
<dux0r_> howcome i cant join #ubuntu ?
<Amaranth> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Amaranth> @bansearch dux0r_
<ubottu> Match: *!?=dux0r@*!#ubuntu-ops by LjL in #ubuntu on Mar 06 2009 02:32:28 (ID: 10650)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@77-100-214-8.cable.ubr03.livi.blueyonder.co.uk!#ubuntu-ops by LjL in #ubuntu on Mar 06 2009 02:32:17 (ID: 10649)
<dux0r_> ?
<Myrtti> 2009-03-06T02:31:48 *** dux0r has quit IRC ("EAT MY FUCKIN JEW RAT CUNT SHIT YOU FUAKCAN RETARD. UNLESS UR NICOLE THEN HIYA HOW ARE YOU, WANNA COME OVER N GET SOME POPCOR)
<Pici> whoa
<Myrtti> yeah, my sentiments exactly
<Amaranth> wow...
<dux0r_> haha, is that me?
<Myrtti> dux0r_: "gee, I wonder why"
<dux0r_> not sure why thats my quit message ^_o
<dux0r_> oh well, is it cool to ask ubuntu questions in here
<dux0r_> ?
<Amaranth> nope, this channel is not for support
<dux0r_> aight
<bazhang> no.
<Pici> Er..
<Amaranth> all he had to do was change the message
<bazhang> uh
<Amaranth> he tried to join #ubuntu again
<Pici> Yes.
<Myrtti> next time he comes in he has to prove he's changed it
<topyli> i wonder who nicole is
<topyli> has charming friends
<ikonia> mother of god
<ikonia> panarchy is claiming he is a black hat hacker for hire now in ##windows-server
<ikonia> he's really stepped up a level
<Pici> ikonia: How many channels are you in?!
<ikonia> many many mant
<ikonia> many
 * genii sips
<ikonia> not regular active in all of them, some just for "reading" 
<ikonia> eg: I'm folloing fedora-ds development, but I don't know enough about it to contribute
<ikonia> but it does make interesting reading
<ikonia> shadeslayer back online insists it wasn't him changing nicks to mandy123 etc
<bazhang> heh
<ikonia> why is there no staff around today ???
<genii> Professional Development Day ?
<ikonia> genii: seriously ? 
<ikonia> genii: I don't know if that's a real thing ?
<bazhang> happy women's day!
<genii> ikonia: Heh... here (in Canada) the teachers get those days on occasion. But on IRC I dunno
<ikonia> christal seems to be on the job now, so all good
<Pici> el
<ikonia> el ?
<ikonia> el capitano ?
<Pici> christel
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> oops
<Pici> :)
<ikonia> el christel ?
<Pici> la christel
<ikonia> </mexican>
<ikonia> 14:24 <+FloodBot1> -WARNING: ljjjl_!ljl@93-32-58-32.ip32.fastwebnet.it may be evading the ban on  cw]n]hyr!n=ljl@93-32-58-32.ip32.fastwebnet.it
<ikonia> really ???
<Pici> nah
<LjjjL_> I AM NOT!
<ikonia> ban ban ban
<LjjjL_> but the bot is right
<LjjjL_> that fellow is using my IP
<ikonia> LjjjL_: let me guess, it was your roo mate ?
<ikonia> room 
<LjjjL_> nope
<ikonia> LjjjL_: or your sister
<Pici> how dare he
<LjjjL_> nope, neither
<LjjjL_> my ISP NATs our IPs
<ikonia> nah, I think it was your roommate
<LjjjL_> (also, why is LjjjL taken)
<ikonia> thats the easy answer
<LjjjL_> ikonia: lies. it was my brotha
<LjjjL_> no but seriously
<ikonia> you're using LjjjL
<LjjjL_> i was logged in as LjjjL yesterday
 * Pici hrms 
<ikonia> that's why it's taken
<LjjjL_> it can+t not have timed out yet
<LjjjL_> ikonia: yeah but i'm not *really* using it
<bazhang> nice gramma
<LjjjL_> i stopped using it like 12 hours ago
<bazhang> +r
<ikonia> whoaaa
<ikonia> LjjjL_: I can kick it :)
<Pici> You can't k-line it though
<LjjjL_> ikonia: nah, it should be identified
<LjjjL_> i'll kill it
<ikonia> Pici: shame ;)
<ikonia> there he goes
<LjjjL> you hoped it was a faker didn't you
<ikonia> a little
<LjjjL> really, they should tweak the timeouts a bit
<LjjjL> once i've had a user remain connected for *three* days, without timing out
<ikonia> mine normally time out after about 12 minutes if I get disconnected
 * genii sips
<LjjjL> ikonia: it depends which channeels you're in
<LjjjL> ikonia: if you're in #ubuntu, it'll go "sendq exceeded" pretty quick
<LjjjL> but if you're in no channels, then it can virtually stay on forever
<ikonia> LjjjL: but you're client was also in #ubuntu
<LjjjL> really? hmm
<LjjjL> ooh wait.
 * LjjjL hides in shame
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<ikonia> it was your brother ?
<LjjjL> i apparently quadruple-kicked on the xchat icon
<ikonia> silly
<ikonia> those magnificent Italiano fingers in overdrive
<LjjjL> ikonia: i don't have a taskbar on the eeepc, i won't easily notice an application is open twice
<LjjjL> ikonia: also, it's not my fault at all. my parents made me stupid.
<ikonia> ha
<Pici> LjjjL: The floodbots are fuzzy today, do they need a shave?
 * genii grabs a to-go cup of coffee before /away 
 * Gary steals it
<jussi01> stdin: ping
<Pici> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Pici> !-ohmy
<ubottu> ohmy has no aliases - added by Spec on 2006-07-28 00:11:42 - last edited by Myrtti on 2009-03-05 09:31:41
<Seeker`> hi
<ikonia> hello Seeker` 
<ikonia> jussi01: stdin can you clear a ubottu session please
<ikonia> my paste function just borked
<ikonia> I've just pasted a session ide
<ikonia> id
<ikonia> or anyone who's got acces to the ubottu server reall
<ikonia> really
<ikonia> ughhhh my keyboard/session is messed up, I suspect that's why my clipboard screwed
<ikonia> apologies
<Tm_T> ikonia: didn't relogin clear last one?
<ikonia> I don't know
<ikonia> I can try
<ikonia> re-logged in to try
<ikonia> certainly wouldn't hurt for someone with ubottu access to clear the session log
<ikonia> my fault, my hands are up in the air with apologies
<Myrtti> imo it wouldn't be bad idea if it would require openid login...
<Myrtti> or something
<Myrtti> but this is again one of those suggestions that it's easy to make since I can't code it myself
<ikonia> Myrtti: let me know when you've wrote the module
<Myrtti> ikonia: ^
<Myrtti> :-(
<ikonia> I know
<Pici> I'm not sure if the python-cgi based page is powerful enough to support openid without making drastic changes
<Pici> I think we should make the move off of sqlite, or else we'll end up having the same problem
<Myrtti> if it would have openid support then it would be possible to login to that darn thing when you have no irc
<Myrtti> which would be nice
<ikonia> Pici: I spoke to jussi about that at the weekend I'd been doing work to do a test port to mysql 
<Pici> I did it once before, I dont think I have that code anymore though
<ikonia> Pici: you can verify my code then :)
<ikonia> Pici: never speak before thinking - you offered your services by default
<ikonia> ;)
<Myrtti> meh.
<ikonia> hello another_guy 
<Pici> another_guy: How can we help you today?
<ikonia> @bansearch another_guy 
<ubottu> No matches found for another_guy!n=balzac@pool-72-89-205-237.nycmny.east.verizon.net in any channel
<another_guy> well, I'm here to ask for my username to be un-banned
<another_guy> balzac
<Pici> another_guy: From what channel?
<another_guy> ubuntu and ubuntu-offtopic
<another_guy> and here as well, why not?
<another_guy> I'm not such a bad guy
<another_guy> just a teeny bit less sensitive than most
<Pici> One moment.
<another_guy> thanks
<ikonia> another_guy: if you know you are banned from ubuntu  why are you ban dodging in there now
<Pici> I don't see any bans for you.
<another_guy> how else would i get back in? Plus i upgraded to jaunty jackelope and i needed a bit of advice
<jussi01> @bansearch balzac
<ubottu> Match: balzac!n=balzac@173-45-238-81.slicehost.net by LjL in #ubuntu-offtopic on Mar 08 2009 22:04:10 (ID: 10768)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@173-45-238-81.slicehost.net by LjL in #ubuntu on Mar 08 2009 21:46:58 (ID: 10763)
<jussi01> Pici: ^
<Pici> jussi01: I have a pending bug report for that, its matching @marks
<Pici> another_guy: Why should we unban you? 
<Pici> Seeing as how you've knowlingly evaded a ban that we set...
<another_guy> well, because it's good not too be too strict or testy when you're the ops
<another_guy> also, it's good to be open-minded to critics
<another_guy> especially friendly critics
<Seeker`> another_guy: it would be nice if you obeyed the rules too
<another_guy> ok, but it should really be about when someone is committed to not obeying the rules. you have discretion to tolerate rule-breaking and you should, until you know it's done in bad faith, or it's really a problem.
<ikonia> you've just said you dodged a ban on purpose, how is that good faith ?
<another_guy> I think it's a little bit more efficient and impersonal than it needs to be right now.
<another_guy> so I break rules a little bit, not a lot.
<ikonia> another_guy: instead of telling us the rules, start following them please. 
<another_guy> ikonia: because, nobody really has ultimate power. we choose to comply.
<Seeker`> it is tolerated to an extent; People are given warnings and given an opportunity to change their behaviour
<another_guy> anybody can get another nick and evade bans. we all know that.
<another_guy> but here I am, asking to be let in.
<Seeker`> if they still don't comply, they get banned
<ikonia> another_guy: no - you got in anyway
<ikonia> another_guy: no-one said anything about ultimate power, just respect the rules of the channels you're in and you won't have a problem
<another_guy> well, i need to get back to work
<ikonia> it's that simple
<ikonia> another_guy: ok - bye
<another_guy> i'll stick around if you don't mind
<another_guy> I just have to get back to work
<Seeker`> another_guy: please don't idle in this channel
<another_guy> please unban me before I go
<Pici> I don't think that will be happening.
<Seeker`> no
<another_guy> ok. can you tell me if this channel is logged and where I can get access to logs?
<Pici> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<another_guy> I'll have to re-read our conversation yesterday before I can decide.
<Pici> And yes.
<another_guy> thanks
<Seeker`> before you decide what?
<Pici> Decide what?
<another_guy> that's for #ubuntu-ops
<another_guy> well, I need to look at it to see if I'm right 
<Seeker`> right about what?
<another_guy> I don't think I'm beyond reproach, so I want to mull it over
<another_guy> about what I said yesterday
<Seeker`> what aspect of what you said yesterday?
<another_guy> I won't know until I read it again
<another_guy> alright, ttyl
<Pici> @mark another_guy balzac
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> there is a good chance that balzac is "curtis" with a new nick, he's started pm'ing me saying "do you know me" and asking a few questions that are similar to the user curtis
<ikonia> maybe not - he's using irsii, not curtis
<ikonia> did I ? /last ikonia
<ikonia> is there a password projeted pastebin that you know of
<ikonia> I know elky uses one
<nalioth> ikonia: pastebin.ca
<ikonia> nalioth: ooh really, I missed the option then
<ikonia> thanks
<ikonia> http://www.pastebin.ca/Bbag9Dy3
<ikonia> so that you aware of the follow on 
<Pici> fyi, for people asking about connecting to ICQ with Pidgin: bug 340075
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340075 in pidgin "Cannot connect to ICQ ("The client version you are using is too old.") (2009-03-09)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340075
<Seeker`> someone needs a better connection
<jussi01> nalioth: Pricey around?
<jussi01> could you do something about ^ again?
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> ikonia: ping
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Myrtti> am I being thick or blind
<Myrtti> but I can't see *WHO* did it
<Myrtti> woo, look at that
<Myrtti> it didn't print at all with my irssi
<LjL> Myrtti: wha, irssi filters out your exploits?
<LjL> isn't it trying to get a bit *too* smart now? :P
<Myrtti> I have no idea
<Myrtti> [00:27] ~~~p-master [n=p-master@ip68-4-36-146.pv.oc.cox.net] has joined  #ubuntu
<Myrtti> [00:27]  * p-master says Ubuntu is the worst distro.
<Myrtti> [00:27] ~~~p-master [n=p-master@ip68-4-36-146.pv.oc.cox.net] has quit  [Remote closed the connection]
<Myrtti> that's what I get with lastlog
<Myrtti> AHHA
<Myrtti> it's in the statuswindow
<Myrtti> nevermind
<Myrtti> I'm blind
 * Myrtti goes back to work
<LjL> Myrtti: have some carrots
<Myrtti> I'm just tired
<Myrtti> that's all
<LjL> then have some coffee
<LjL> or maybe not
<LjL> i feel caffeinated myself today even though i'm not
<nickrud> work at midnight is crazed
<LjL> developed a roll of film, perhaps that's the tension of it all
<Myrtti> nickrud: well this was supposed to be done by Christmas
<nickrud> resulting in crazy behavior (see author for perfect example)
<nickrud> well if it's this late late night work won't make it ready for Christmas
<LjL> perhaps next christmas
<Myrtti> but it will make it ready for tomorrow or perhaps at latest monday
<Myrtti> which is when I'll be FLYING!
<nickrud> and screw with tomorrow. 'Trust Me', it's a never ending downward spiral. 
<LjL> yeah, and then we'll have to put up with you being all nervous and irritable because you haven't slept
<LjL> you don't think of us, you!
<nickrud> what's with this english attraction? All the good speakers were English I think
<nickrud> *at scale
<Myrtti> nickrud: love
<nickrud> ah, that explains everything. Good on you!
<Myrtti> http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/3328510787/ :-)
<nickrud> let me quess, his time zone on the small clock? ;)
<Myrtti> very much so :-)
<Myrtti> and the countdown is currently 7d EXACT
<Myrtti> wowee
<nickrud> love is so cute :)
<Myrtti> oh, not yet actually
 * nickrud takes his curmudgeonly self off before he gets in trouble 
<Myrtti> 7d, 53min
<dronix|help> hello. I'm having difficulties joining the ubuntu channel, I've tried the steps from #ubuntu-read-topic channel
<dronix> I got fixed. thank you
 * LjL wonders which part of "are you using your usual nickname?" doesn't hint boldly enough to the fact that you should be using your nickname for the test...
<nickrud> hints are for geeks; direct verbal confrontation is better for instructions
<LjL> nickrud: i have to admit that it's a bit wicked - the bot asks you to change to your usual nickname, but when you're in -read-topic you *cannot* change your nickname to begin with... (+m)
<nickrud> ah, that might be worth mentioning
<LjL> nickrud: well, freenode does automatically tell you "Cannot send to channel, so cannot change nicknames"
<LjL> nickrud: though i do wonder why you think you should be changing your nickname from what you were using a minute before - before you were exploited - in the first place
<nickrud> "If you're using a nickname other than what you were using in #ubuntu, you'll have to leave this channel and change your nickname to that". Don't expect them to think, many don't have the background to think correctly about irc yet
<nickrud> or whatever the right instructions would be.
<LjL> nickrud: well in any case there's instructions on how to join this channel if they aren't sure what to do
<LjL> which he did, after all
<nickrud> yep.
<LjL> nickrud: specifically it says, "dronix|help: Sorry, but I am unable to test you (are you using your usual nickname?). Please contact the operators (type « /topic » to find out how)."
<LjL> the topic being "Your router is buggy 1) Please follow these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit to FIX it (yes, it can be fixed) 2) after carrying out those instructions please type « test me » and wait few minutes | if this fails, type « /join #ubuntu-ops » to be tested manually"
<nickrud> s/usual nickname/nickname you were using when exploited/ ?
<LjL> nickrud: i could consider that i suppose. for that matter, i think i could also do something to add a hint like "perhaps your nickname was xyz?"
<nickrud> that address one point, I"m sure you've seen many other misinterpretations/evidence of brain death
<LjL> nickrud: also, you'd be amazed how many people actually type << test me >> trying to replicate the guillemots.
<LjL> though the bots can parse that anyway
<nickrud> ah, that's what they're called, guillemots. 
<LjL> nickrud: i guess you could just call them french quotes too
<LjL> nickrud: or freedom quotes :P
<nickrud> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<nickrud> I'm not nalioth, I'm pro socialism ;)
<LjL> nickrud: heck you could call them italian quotes if you like, we use them too
<LjL> (although they aren't on the keyboard, but then neither is È, and we use that)
<nickrud> euro-trash characters?
<LjL> nickrud: just accents. we have all of à, è, é, ì, ò, ó, ù (although most people can't give a damn about the difference between è/é and ò/ó)
<LjL> nickrud: thing is, the verb "is" is "è" in italian. and it's often used at the beginning of a sentence.
<LjL> nickrud: so in practice, you can't type an italian sentence starting with "is" on an *italian* keyboard.
<nickrud> rflol
<nickrud> That is freaking hilarious, it really is. 
<LjL> nickrud: most people just type E'
<LjL> nickrud: Word auto-corrects that into È
<LjL> nickrud: the italian uncyclopedia has an article about it
<LjL> nickrud: it starts with repeating a dozen of times the sentence "Just type Alt+0200"
<nickrud> keyboards driving the language. That is just stupid
<LjL> nickrud: you mean stupid like the Microsoft grammar checker setting grammar standards?
<nickrud> yep. I ignore those squiggly green things.
<LjL> nickrud: you do know there is no such thing as a passive verbform in neither italian or english?
<nickrud> lies, all lies
<LjL> nickrud: uh, you sound a bit uneducated. why would you repeat the same word "lies" twice in the same phrase? use a synonym.
<LjL> nickrud: like microsoft.
<nickrud> EMPhasis is legal, F##K ms geeks. They can't write for S##T. See, I can curse also
<LjL> nickrud: anyway i use a swedish keyboard layout. not only does it allow me to type swedish, but it also lets me type any italian sentence, unlike the italian keyboard.
<LjL> nickrud: i can SHOUT with accents. i mean, that's important.
<LjL> CIAO A TUTTI, È VERO CHE UBUNTU FA SCHIFO?????!!!!!
<Seeker`> I use a british layout as it is the only sensible one :P
<LjL> Seeker`: pfff
<nickrud> anything with the Euro is pansy anyway
<LjL> Seeker`: and english is the only sensible language, and the continent doesn't really exist, and you'll sneak out one night and cut the tunnel in half.
 * nickrud wonders if LjL is channeling an english Rush
<LjL> nickrud: at least anything with the Euro isn't entirely devoid of economical value - unlike the pound or the dollar.
<Seeker`> LjL: what continent?
<LjL> not to mention the icelandic krona.
<LjL> Seeker`: i'm not really sure tbh.
<nickrud> gah, it's close to quitting time, got to close out the day. 
<Nafallo> LjL: ehrm
<LjL> Nafallo: yes?
<LjL> Nafallo: i said icelandic :)
<nickrud> Eurasia. This breaking at the Urals is foolish. There's N/S America, Australia, Antarctica, Eurasia, Africa, and England
<Nafallo> króna :-P
<Nafallo> didn't know they've stolen words!
<LjL> nickrud: oh right, America is two separate continents, N and S, but Eurasia is one
<Nafallo> bastards.
<LjL> Nafallo: says the one who writes swedish without accents
<LjL> to the enormous pissing off of, for instance, myself
<Nafallo> LjL: yea. just didn't know about ISK :-)
<LjL> Nafallo: stolen words, please... you all call it a krona, iceland sweden norway and menzaland
<nickrud> LjL, a point now that the suez exists
<Nafallo> menzaland? :-)
<LjL> Nafallo: besides, it's just a "crown", it really doesn't sound like you scandies had much imagination on currency names
<Nafallo> denmark?
<LjL> Nafallo: oh, yes i guess i meant denmark.
<LjL> nickrud: ok, so Eurasia it is. at least you'll find it harder to say "eurasiatrash"
<LjL> nickrud: when we're talking about america on the other hand, we just say "trash". you know, a bit like we call Dante "the poet".
<nickrud> ljl, I'd never say that about europeans, just the funny looking letters some use
<LjL> nickrud: wħåt fúņņý ł€tt€rß?
<nickrud> I think I'd through Shakespeare as The Poet. At least he's still read outside of academia ;)
<nickrud> s/through/throw/
<LjL> nickrud: every country has its own "the Poet" i'd guess.
<nickrud> yep.
<LjL> nickrud: also, i can assure you that virtually every italian has read Dante.
<nickrud> except america, I think.
<LjL> nickrud: not that they wanted to, they just had to.
<nickrud> As have I (read Dante, and outside of class :)
<LjL> nickrud: still, at least it's WAY more found than The Betrothed (the other "obligatory" italian classic for italians)
<LjL> s/found/fun/
<nickrud> Whitman, maybe but he's a little gay for many yet
<LjL> Nafallo: although i guess perhaps menzaland calls it krone anyway
<LjL> Nafallo: in practice something more resembling "ccchrrrrünnng" in sound.
<Nafallo> hahaha!
<LjL> they like to clear their throats, probably took it from their neighbors the dutch.
<LjL> whose reason for clearing their throats is pretty clear - you know, smoke being bad for your health.
<LjL> (which country have i not insulted yet? i've forgot to keep a list)
<Nafallo> LjL: india
<LjL> Nafallo: no wait, i meant countries deserving to be insulted
<LjL> italy i have not insulted, but then again saying that the italian keyboard doesn't have italian letters imho speaks for itself
<Nafallo> :-)
<nickrud> Germany?
<nickrud> and no one ever seems to insult Andorra
<LjL> nickrud: Ach, yes, you are very correctly right, I have completely and inexcusably forgot to properly and accurately describe and insult Germany. Such Deed is really unjustifiable from my person.
<LjL> nickrud: Andorra? they had a nice punk song at Eurovision. can't really insult them.
<nickrud> oh, the dryness of your wit LjL :)
<nickrud> gotta go, see you later
<LjL> bye
<LjL> now, let's talk about mandolins. and pizza, who wants some pizza?
<LjL> jrib: YOU USE THE GUILLEMOTS TOO!
<LjL> dirty ripoff.
<jrib> I'll change them to smilies
<LjL> you have to excuse me today, i think i'm high on natural insanity.
<LjL> wait, did i say today?
<jrib> I believe so, yes
<jrib> I'm going to go have some authentic italian food for dinner
<jrib> from lilly's gourmet pasta
<Myrtti> pizza? where's pizza?
<jrib> I've never seen lilly though
<LjL> jrib: spagetti bolognAIse with ketch-up?
<jrib> yes~!
<LjL> actually the very best pasta i ever ate was... in greece
<LjL> although it might have been just my imagination, as i was so desperate for food i liked.
<LjL> but no, not really, i had another pasta the previous day and it was awful
#ubuntu-ops 2009-03-10
<LjL> Nafallo: oh no.
<LjL> Nafallo: Welcome to test The People's Dictionary - a completely new English-Swedish Dictionary belonging to the people and improved and extended by the people. The People's Dictionary will soon replace the Lexin Swedish-English dictionary.
<Flannel> So, both the best and worst pastas you've ever had were Greek!
<LjL> how? why? WHY?
<LjL> Flannel: hm, yeah. i think so
<Nafallo> haha
<Myrtti> @mark
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<Myrtti> @mark #ubuntu-women bertolo came in to the channel with the usual boring trollish behaviour. Wouldn't be suprised to see equivalent elsewhere.
<ubottu> Error: Not in that channel
<Myrtti> @mark bertolo came in to the channel with the usual boring trollish behaviour. Wouldn't be suprised to see equivalent elsewhere.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<LjL> Nafallo: no, it worked
<LjL> was wrong
<Nafallo> :-D
<LjL> but
<LjL>  /ban *!?=mattias@c-ed78e755.021-338-67626721.cust.bredbandsbolaget.se!#ubuntu-whatever
<LjL> [02:21:00] [Error] MODE: No such channel.
<LjL> Nafallo: ^
<LjL> ah wait, that's just cause it doesn't exist
<LjL> but no
<LjL> it gives the same for existing channels
<Nafallo> :-)
<ubottu> _VIM_ called the ops in #ubuntu (link)
<Myrtti> that was remotely helpful ops call
<LjL> Myrtti, jrib: when i feel less lazy... you'll stop having to wait for ops calls on those kinds of things ;)
<LjL> (and no, i don't mean i'll actually watch and act on them)
<Myrtti> LjL: so you'll do my ops watches as well?
<Myrtti> here, have some gum
<LjL> Myrtti: nah. i'll just have the floodbots warn you when a NSFW site is linked to.
<Myrtti> I think I'm that much closer into getting this thing done that I could go to bed now
<Myrtti> since I do have that doctors appointment tomorrow as well
<LjL> Myrtti: trying to do something about that coffee addiction huh?
<jrib> LjL: will it be able to detect if an image is porn?
<LjL> jrib: not per se. domain name based.
<LjL> jrib: although, uhm, i've heard of some neural network based heuristics.....
<LjL> jrib: but, no, i don't have the cpu power.
<Myrtti> LjL: I usually drink only one or two cups a day
<Myrtti> one today to be exact
<LjL> Myrtti: just keep saying yourself that
<Myrtti> I can keep up just to SPITE YOU ALL
<LjL> i smoke one or two cigs a day too
<Myrtti> with the power of pure aggression
<LjL> or perhaps it's one or two bags of tobacco
 * jrib hates coffee
<LjL> Myrtti: then have sarah lend you the pointy stick
 * Myrtti hates tobacco
 * Myrtti pokes LjL with The Pink Fluffy Pen of Poking™
<Myrtti> *SQUEEEAK*
<LjL> Myrtti: no, the other, aggressive, stick.
<Myrtti> ok, I'm not going to waste more time
<Myrtti> nini
<LjL> i'm going to find if i can buy an electric cigarette actually
<LjL> one, it "shouldn't" do much harm
<LjL> two, it should look ridiculous enough to provide an incentive to stop anyway.
<LjL> at least in public.
<LjL> Myrtti: eighteight
<Seeker`> onehundredandfiftyeightmilonehundredandfiftyeightmil
<Flannel> eh?
<LjL> Seeker`: go to bed.
<Seeker`> :(
<Seeker`> Dont_Tase_Me_Bro: how can we help you?
<Seeker`> oh, hi Balzac
<Dont_Tase_Me_Bro> who?
<Seeker`> how can I help you?
<Dont_Tase_Me_Bro> how does one earn oppage?
<LjL> Dont_Tase_Me_Bro: by not being like you
<LjL> and sorry if that sounded crude.
<LjL> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Seeker`> Dont_Tase_Me_Bro: asking generally means you won't be made one
<Dont_Tase_Me_Bro> like me?
<Dont_Tase_Me_Bro> what am i like?
<LjL> Dont_Tase_Me_Bro: i cannot really say... but... check the guidelines
<tritium> Dont_Tase_Me_Bro: you don't ask for it, for one thing.
<Dont_Tase_Me_Bro> thanks
<Dont_Tase_Me_Bro> I was just curious. I don't think I'll be an op.
<Seeker`> Dont_Tase_Me_Bro: that makes two of us
<Dont_Tase_Me_Bro> i really like that Ubuntu is a swahili word
<Dont_Tase_Me_Bro> meaning "humanity to others"
<Dont_Tase_Me_Bro> that was a really nice choice of a name for software, don't you think?
<Dont_Tase_Me_Bro> I think Barack Obama's father must also have known how to speak Swahili, coming from Kenya.
<tritium> Offtopic...
<Dont_Tase_Me_Bro> sorry
<Dont_Tase_Me_Bro> you guys are pretty cool 
<Dont_Tase_Me_Bro> brb
<LjL> Dont_Tase_Me_Bro: you should probably use a proxy on your shell provider, so you can have a consistent identity and it's handier to switch from machine to machine
<Dont_Tase_Me_Bro> why?
<Dont_Tase_Me_Bro> you guys seem friendly enough and I have nothing to hide.
<LjL> Dont_Tase_Me_Bro: i didn't mean that, actually quite the contrary
<LjL> Dont_Tase_Me_Bro: it's confusing for us to see you as both balzac and Dont_Tase_Me_Bro
<LjL> not to mention the verizon address
<LjL> and i bet it's confusing for you to switch between all those machines
<LjL> without having a consistent irc environemnt
<Dont_Tase_Me_Bro> just a bit of fun to lighten things up a bit :)
<LjL> fun?
<Dont_Tase_Me_Bro> some people find irony makes them laugh
<LjL> Dont_Tase_Me_Bro: i don't get the irony
<Seeker`> i find irony makes me laugh sometimes
<LjL> i'm not referring to the nickname itself
<Seeker`> sadly, this isn't in anyway ironic
<LjL> if that's what you're thinking about
<LjL> just about the several hostnames/identities
<LjL> i mean, freenode staff could even notice that and start believing that you're using multiple proxy hosts or shell hosts, or botnet machines, or i dunno what, to dodge bans or otherwise muddle waters and confuse irc ops and users
<Dont_Tase_Me_Bro> maybe there should be a biometric security system
<Dont_Tase_Me_Bro> we could require users to have their iris scanned
<Pricey> Dont_Tase_Me_Bro: If you've no further on topic business here then please /part
<Dont_Tase_Me_Bro> that would prevent situations like you're bringing up
<Dont_Tase_Me_Bro> I'm enjoying the company
<Dont_Tase_Me_Bro> I think I'll have another question soon if you let me stick around
<Dont_Tase_Me_Bro> bbiab
<Seeker`> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Dont_Tase_Me_Bro> back
<Pricey> Dont_Tase_Me_Bro: Do you have an operator/abuse question?
<nalioth> phantomcircuit: may we help you?
<phantomcircuit> oh yeah im banned from #ubuntu but it's on my auto join list so i was forwarded here
<tritium> @btlogin
<bazhang> !idle | Dont_Tase_Me_Bro 
<ubottu> Dont_Tase_Me_Bro: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Dont_Tase_Me_Bro> ok
<Dont_Tase_Me_Bro> another time
<Dont_Tase_Me_Bro> bye
<ubottu> hateball called the ops in #ubuntu (h1tler)
<jussi01> !idle | phantomcircuit
<ubottu> phantomcircuit: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<phantomcircuit> oh yeah im banned from #ubuntu but it's on my auto join list so i was forwarded here
<jussi01> phantomcircuit: and has your ban been talked about yet?
<phantomcircuit> nope
<jussi01> so you havent discussed it with the ops at any point?
<phantomcircuit> nope
<Flannel> phantomcircuit: Lying certainly isn't a good way to go about getting a ban removed.
<phantomcircuit> it's technically true
<phantomcircuit> no op has talked with me about my ban
<phantomcircuit> they talked to me about what appeared to be ban avoiding (ironically i turned the proxy off and not on)
<ikonia> phantomcircuit: what's the issue ?
<phantomcircuit> i accidentally spammed some
<ikonia> phantomcircuit: where and when
<phantomcircuit> every other channel removed the ban within 12 hours :|
<phantomcircuit> i dont even remember anymore but it's been days at least
<ikonia> 3 days
<ikonia> and you tried to avoid the ban using a netcollect.org host 
<ikonia> and you've been banned and kicked more than one from what I can see 
<ikonia> phantomcircuit: so what's the situation with your behaviour ?
<phantomcircuit> actually i was banned with the netcollect.org host
<phantomcircuit> i stopped using that proxy for a totally different reason (cant really trust that server anymore...)
<phantomcircuit> so i got banned again for evading
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> you ban evaded
<phantomcircuit> yeah but it was totally not on purpose
<ikonia> as I said - you've been kicked and banned a few times before
<ikonia> so I'll re-ask the question "what's with the behaviour ?"
<phantomcircuit> when?
<ikonia> phantomcircuit: in general
<phantomcircuit> "you've been kicked and banned a few times before"
<phantomcircuit> when?
<ikonia> oh
<ikonia> few times on 7th march
<ikonia> 26feb
<ikonia> July
<phantomcircuit> yeah
<ikonia> so "what's with the behaviour"
<phantomcircuit> the original ban was 26 fed
<ikonia> you appear to not get it
<phantomcircuit> then i was banned for ban evasion on the 7th of march
<phantomcircuit> see why i forgot about the ban?
<ikonia> no
<phantomcircuit> no?
<ikonia> no , I don't see why you forgot about the ban
<ikonia> and as I said - you've been kicked / banned a few times for behaviour
<ikonia> I understand accidents can happen, and I'm willing to accept that, just curious to the other incidents ?
<phantomcircuit> because it was over a week
<ikonia> ?
<phantomcircuit> who bans someone for over a week for an accidental two line spam?
<ikonia> phantomcircuit: I've just said I'm happy to accept that accidents happen
<ikonia> I'm asking about your other kicks/bans behaviour ?
<phantomcircuit> i have no idea
<phantomcircuit> july? that's the summer
<phantomcircuit> beats me
<ikonia> so spamming #ubuntu-offtopic with /me punches knomede ?
<ikonia> was that also an accident ?
<ikonia> you seem to make a mistakes spamming channels, or repeating yourself consistantly
<phantomcircuit> what?
<phantomcircuit> isn't #ubuntu-offtopic ... offtopic?
<ikonia> phantomcircuit: yes
<ikonia> that doesn't mean "spam" or "flood" the channel repeating the same thing over and over
<ikonia> phantomcircuit: I'm not being funny - I'm just curious / trying to understand the situation 
<ikonia> phantomcircuit: I totally accept accidents happen 
<ikonia> I made a miss-paste myself yesterday, so I know how easy it is to do it
<topyli> phantomcircuit: fyi, the "offtopic" #ubuntu-offtopic simply means it's not a support channel. it's still an ubuntu channel and the same code of conduct applies
<phantomcircuit> right
<phantomcircuit> also /me punches knomede?
<phantomcircuit> when did i say that?
<ikonia> in #ubuntu-offtopic in july when you where kicked for saying it over and over again
<ikonia> well, banned actually, but the point is the same
<ikonia> phantomcircuit: bottom line is, if I remove the ban, are we going to see any more issues with you ?
<phantomcircuit> uh
<phantomcircuit> no?
<ikonia> phantomcircuit: why is that a hard question ?
<ikonia> phantomcircuit: I'm just asking for a staight answer
<ikonia> not a clever one
<phantomcircuit> because i dont even remember that stuff from july
<ikonia> Myrtti: ping 
<phantomcircuit> so how can i say i wont do something i dont remember again?
<ikonia> phantomcircuit: because you can say "no I won't cause any issues again"
<ikonia> doesn't matter if you remember doing it or not
<ikonia>  Mez ping 
<phantomcircuit> honestly i don't really care if you unban me
<ikonia> phantomcircuit: ok then, we'll leave the conversation here then
<phantomcircuit> i've never gotten any help from anybody in #ubuntu that i can remember
<ikonia> phantomcircuit: ok - no problem then, bye
<ikonia> phantomcircuit: if there is nothing else you need from us, please leave the channel and return to your day 
<phantomcircuit> yeah see the thing is that #ubuntu is on my auto join list
<ikonia> phantomcircuit: remove it
<phantomcircuit> so as long as the ban is forwarding me here im going to end up here
<ikonia> phantomcircuit:remove the auto join
<ikonia> phantomcircuit: it's that simple
<phantomcircuit> nah that takes effort from me
<phantomcircuit> just change the ban
<phantomcircuit> it's not hard
<ikonia> phantomcircuit: no problem
<ikonia> phantomcircuit: all done, your welcome to leave now
<phantomcircuit> why do you keep asking?
<phantomcircuit> just do it
<ikonia> it's done
<phantomcircuit> what do you get like a demerit for kicking someone?
<ikonia> phantomcircuit: I shouldn't have to, nor do I have access to kick you from this channel
<ikonia> phantomcircuit: I've asked you to leave, updated the ban as you requested, your welcome to leave, it would be appreciated
<ikonia> unless there is something you genuinly need/want 
<phantomcircuit> ill leave the next time i close xchat
<ikonia> jussi01: Myrtti elky Pricey nalioth tritium Gary  nudge
<ikonia> phantomcircuit: just leave, it's pointless to behave like this, 
<phantomcircuit> true but it's also pointless to indulge you and leave
<ikonia> !ops 
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<phantomcircuit> it's a zero sum game
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<phantomcircuit> i can neither win nor lose
<phantomcircuit> so i don't care
<elky> ikonia, i am here, i also need to read up
<gnomefreak> me too
<ikonia> elky: ahh super
<ikonia> thanks chaps
<Gary> phantomcircuit: this channel is kept free of users so that the ops can better talk to people with problems, it is a no idle zone
<ikonia> and ladies
<phantomcircuit> like i said before
<phantomcircuit> MEH
<ikonia> thanks
<elky> if he returns with more cheek, i'll upgrade it to a kb
<ikonia> I don't think he will
<ikonia> I was happy to unban him to be honest, every one makes slip ups with the keyboard
<ikonia> just his smart mouth 
<elky> until you got the attitude?
<ikonia> pathetic attempt to be pain
<ikonia> unless you sort the ban I'll just ge forwarded here as I can't be bothered removing the auto join
<topyli> he was doing so well until then :)
<topyli> although he *was* more interested in the past than your queries about future conduct
<ikonia> to be fair to him, I didn't phrase that very well
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<ikonia> Seeker`: shouldn't you be at work ;)
<ikonia> not seen you online in daylight hours for ages
<Seeker`> train was cancelled
<Seeker`> working from home until the next one
<ikonia> nicie 
<ikonia> nice
<Seeker`> yeah,public transport sucks
<Myrtti> I got a cortisone shot \o/
<Seeker`> woo?
<jussi01> ikonia: ping
<jussi01> Myrtti: cortisone is wonderful stuff
<ikonia> jussi01: hello
<Myrtti> the pain will go away lalalalalalalala
 * Tm_T hates himself
<Seeker`> Tm_T: why?
<Tm_T> just everything goes wrong
<Seeker`> :(
<Seeker`> time to try and get the train
<ikonia> run 
<Mez> ikonia: pong
<ikonia> Mez: not to worry, he left
<ikonia> (the guy I wanted your view on )
<Mez> ah, sorry, I was on my way into work
<Mez> and good to know that my opinion is wanted 
<ikonia> seemed polite to ask you about the guy you banned
<ikonia> window 16
<Mez> lol, did I ban him?
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> looks like an old one that got overlooked
<ikonia> then Myrtti pulled him on for ban evasion on your log
<ikonia> your ban sorry 
<Gary> I thought the saying was "ban happy" not "ban sorry"
<ikonia> I'm sorry to ban
<ikonia> .....mostly
 * Gary was being humorous
<ubottu> In ubottu, ActionParsnip said: !welcome is Please write all in one single line, do not chat here. (/join #ubuntu-offtopic) Ask your question and see, if someone answeres. Please always prepend the nick name of the person, you are talking to. Use TAB key for autocompletion of nick names.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, hmw said: !welcome is Welcome! Too much going on here? I fear you gotta live with it. To reduce traffic, please write all in one single line. Ask your question and see, if someone answers. We're all volunteers and we might not know. Don't repeat your question often. Please always prepend the nick name of the person, you are talking to (So the clients can hilight the line and make a sound). Use TAB key for autocompletion of nick names. Pl
<ikonia> Gary: as was  
<ikonia> I 
<bazhang> genii, HI!
<Pici> How do we feel about people ( ActionParsnip ) suggesting getdeb over waiting for an offical repo fix for Pidgin?
<Pici> I'm not too fond of it myself.
<ikonia> I disgourage it
<ikonia> breaks deps
<ikonia> causes problems when a fix is released to the repo 
<ikonia> discourage even 
<bazhang> pretty iffy suggestion in #kubuntu as well
<ikonia> hes just keen to find a solution "now" rather than for the long term
<ikonia> I don't see a problem with it if it's explained first that this may cause problems, but if you HAVE to have this now, this second, here is your best option
<ikonia> at least it can be removed if it's in a deb
<ikonia> but I don't recommend it ever
<bazhang> they'll be back when it breaks stuff (which it will)
<bazhang> getting into sebsebseb territory imo
<ikonia> yes, totally, which is why at least a deb can be removed, 
<ikonia> the problem is if it calls deps that update beyond current ubuntu versions or cause conflicts
<bazhang> recommending osalt instead of repos
<Pici> I've seen him suggest upgrading to Jaunty in the past as well to 'fix' issues.
<ikonia> not happy with that at all
<ikonia> as I said I think he's just keen to always provide a fix "now" rather than for the long term
<ikonia> if he can't fix it now a random upgrade to a jaunty may seem a good idea to him 
<Pici> Do you all mind if I ask him to join here? I'm a bit busy with work on my end so I'm not sure if I can devote one on one time to explain the entire thing to him.
<ikonia> sure
<ikonia> if you want I'll have a quiet chat with him in PM
<ikonia> he's normally quite receptive and his heart is in the right place
<elky> i'm heading to bed after a day of dealing with idiots
<ikonia> or you can pull him in here 
<Pici> ikonia: If you want to take care of him yourself thats perfectly fine with me :)
<Pici> elky: Goodnight! 
<ikonia> I'll give him a nudge, his intent is not bad
<Pici> I know
<ikonia> no sweat, I'll speak to him
<ikonia> spoke to ActionParsnip - totally understood and said he'd put a bit more thought it
<ikonia> zero problem at all
<tritium> jussi01_: was asleep, and somehow got disconnected over night.
 * genii sips
<tritium> Morning, genii.
<genii> tritium: Good mornin' :)
<tritium> :)
<ikonia> damn chineese IP owners, some chineese ISP has been trying to brute force 2 of my servers for 4 days solid now, there "abuse" inbox is full
<ikonia> nice to see them talking a solid stance against missuse of their IP range
<Gary> can you not set it to ignore from an address range?
<genii> ikonia: Why not just blacklist their entire range>?
<genii> Gary: Yes, exactly
<Gary> block all of china :p
<jdong> not sure you want to be SSH'ing into the USA out of China anyway
<jdong> and yeah you're not alone, on some of my servers I can go through a couple thousand PAM failures a day
<genii> jdong: I'm pretty sure they are packet sniffing (the chinese govt)
<jdong> well yes they are but my gut feeling with SSH is you're guilty until proven innocent.
<genii> Probably
<ikonia> genii: already done
<ikonia> genii: doesn't mean they have stopped attacking
<ikonia> jdong: I don't mind attackes sshguard and fail2ban stop anything of any issue, just ammusing me that this one china IP has been hitting the same 2 servers solid for 4 days straight
<ikonia> no breaks no anything
<ikonia> they are not getting past the firewall, but they are still trying
<jdong> yep; it happens.
<ikonia> I think 4 days solid is the longest I've seen 
<genii> Most of the attacks I've seen lately on our boxes were from Korea and not China
<jdong> I personally don't fail2ban anymore
<jdong> I've found it only gets in the way when I have a broken SSH key or ctrl-C too many ssh attempts :)
<genii> And Romania for some reason
<jdong> with the general slowness of SSH authentication I find it hard to believe an effective brute-force could be done anyway.
<jdong> if they want a crack at me they should go over to my squirellmail login and hammer those.
<ikonia> jdong: I still use it with sshguard so it has to be a double positive to block it, I had a close call with a new box about two weeks ago where someone tried to brute it that hard it couldn't respond to ssh to give me a session to stop them
<ikonia> jdong: felt justified in leaving it on after that (new box didn't have it on)
<jdong> ah, indeed that's pretty annoying
<jdong> I might reconfigure fail2ban with a bit more permissiveness
<jdong> but yeah the 3-strikes policy definitely didn't work out for me
<ikonia> which must have been quite hard considering it only allows ssh connection with keys or it cuts them off straight away 
<jdong> I found myself flushing chains for my users more than anything else.
<ikonia> jdong: I use 5 attempts that's not in the exclusion range within 6 hours
<jdong> oh I don't think those kiddie scripts care about that :)
<ikonia> jdong: seems to have worked solid for me for years
<ikonia> the exclusion list is the key 
<jdong> ah
<ikonia> as long as i'm on my home IP I can mess up as much as I want and it won't block me
<ikonia> always got a back door
 * ikonia notes to china, please don't spoof my hope ip
<ikonia> home
<jdong> fortunately TCP spoofing is nontrivial :)
<ikonia> :)
 * Panarchy says Hi
<ikonia> Panarchy: what's up ?
<Panarchy> Just seeing where the ops stance is now, on allowing me back into the #ubuntu channel
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> not going to happen any time soon
<Panarchy> Why not?
<ikonia> because your attitude is still terrible
<ikonia> up until about 2 hours ago you where still flooding channels until a freenode staff member stepped in 
<ikonia> which I've lost count how many times you've been asked to stop doing
<Panarchy> 2 hours ago?
<Panarchy> I think I was still at training
<ikonia> please don't be picky
<ikonia> "a few hours" ago
<ikonia> if you really need it I'll get the time stamps
<ikonia> but this is a good example of your attitude and how much it is not helpful
<Panarchy> ...
<ikonia> what does ..... ? mean
<Panarchy> It's an elipsis
<ikonia> unless there is something else you need, I request you leave the channel and carry on with your day 
<Panarchy> carry on with my day?
<Panarchy> It's 1:37am now
<ikonia> so it's "day" time
<ikonia> am is day 
<ikonia> trying to be smart
<mneptok> next time just say "carry on with your quest to find meaning in your life."
<genii> Sorry about the catch-33/catch-22 remark. But I couldn't help myself (in #u)
 * jussi01 slaps genii's hand :P
<genii> jussi01: I'll try to be good :)
 * jussi01 eyes genii suspiciously :P
<genii> Ok ok, I'll do more than try
<genii> jussi01: You seem in a good mood 
<jussi01> heyeah... not a bad one anyway
 * jussi01 has been swimming and nowhas food :)
<genii> Man. I can hardly wait now for swimming weather. It's not even spring here yet
<jussi01> genii: its -5 today here...
<genii> +4 or so here
<LjL> says 0C here =)
<LjL> but it's the weather applet that's broken :P
 * genii waits for happyhater to show up
<LjL> genii: well i haven't redirected, i've just banned.
<genii> LjL: Ah
<LjL> was warned. went on in response. i call that a clear statement that you're not going to respect any rules...
 * Myrtti has slept all day, feels better
<genii> Yeah it was definitely blatant. I imagine when they want more assistance they'll find their way to here and plead ignorance, etc etc
<genii> "it was my brother" whatever.....
 * genii hands Myrtti a wake-up coffee
<Myrtti> it's so wonderful to not be in any pain
<Myrtti> I've just slept and slept
<genii> Your body regenerates when you sleep
<genii> Work, AFK
<LjL> ikonia: have you happened to have a look at arcsighter's problem? to me, no matter how much he keeps saying it happens on his 1gb box too, it just seems he's out of memory badly.
<ikonia> LjL: no, I've not had a look, is it in #ubuntu ?
<ikonia> LjL: do you want me to take a look / probe for info ?
<LjL> ikonia: if you want yes
<ikonia> ok
<LjL> ikonia: i'm waiting for some iotop output now
<jdong> genii: so the body is just like /var/log/apache/error.log?
 * genii sips his coffee and contemplates the zen-like similarities of the body as compared to webserver logs
<ikonia> LjL: straight away alarm bells are ringing on this guys box
<LjL> ikonia: like what?
<ikonia> well first of all the one with ati card only has 256 ram
<ikonia> if the ati driver is having issues (tell me when it's not) the machine will take the load
<ikonia> 265 or ram in itself is low
<LjL> ikonia: "only"? my video card has uh, 64 or 128... :o)
<ikonia> LjL: that's his ram - not video card
<ikonia> his ram is 256 !
<LjL> ikonia: yeah i know that... sorry i misread the first part as if the ATI card itself had 256
<LjL> ikonia: and yes, but the thing is that he keeps insisting that the "same" things happens on his 1gb box
<ikonia> he's not got a 1GB box
<LjL> ikonia: i asked him how he could be sure it's the "same" thing
<ikonia> he said it was a 256 and and a 512 
<ikonia> (the two boxes)
<LjL> ikonia: then he lied to me
<ikonia> they are both lacking ram for a busy desktop
<ikonia> the 256 one, certainly, more so with it's crap video suppoort 
<LjL> ikonia: hey, *i* have got 512 megs :|
<ikonia> 17:23 < ArcSighter> ikonia: here, 256, there (on the onboard video) 512
<ikonia> LjL: it's a bit low for a busy desktop
<LjL> ikonia: so you're calling my desktop idle?!
<ikonia> :(
<ikonia> a little........
<ikonia> I suppose you get used to managing what your machine can do 
<ikonia> I've got a bit of ram here, so I think nothing about having a 200meg firefox session open
<LjL> ikonia: konqueror is a bit less ram hungry, anyway seriously i should get a DIMM or two
<ikonia> wouldn't hurt
<LjL> ikonia: although i do believe that half a gig *per se* should be more than enough, but whatever
<ikonia> I do agree it should be enoough
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, rickard said: ubottu: There is a bunch of them, I needed som tips.. thatś all
<ikonia> this arcsighter's not exactly mega quick 
<LjL> no
<LjL> ikonia: also i might be too malicious but he gives me the feeling of "i want help but i know i'm right and who's helping me is wrong"
<ikonia> yes, there is a slight feel of that
<ikonia> I'm normally wrong any how, so he may have a point ;)
<ikonia> LjL: well his latest post is very intersting
<LjL> ikonia: ugh, a bit... numeric
<ikonia> well he's clearly got a ram issue
<ikonia> but not actually low ram ???
<ikonia> look at all the ram being used for cache !!!!
<ikonia> if there was a heavy ram load there would be nothing free for cache
<ikonia> at the same time his got vram foot print that's whopping !!!!
<ikonia> no load on his box, cpu idle
<LjL> ikonia: i honestly cannot really read that. but now that you mention it, i didn't really look for the cache figure in top
<ikonia> lets see what the status is while it's in "slow down"
<LjL> ikonia: though if the system really is so eager to swap stuff out instead of shrinking the cache, perhaps he's got a weird swappiness setting?
<Tm_T> default is weird already (;)
<ikonia> LjL: this sounds dumb - but I'll put money on either the video card not being configured properly so it "appears" alower that it is
<Tm_T> if it's still 60
<ikonia> LjL: or some process like a massive mail file when he tries to open thunderbird that can't be cached
<ikonia> LjL: eg: lack of ram to do what he wants
<LjL> ikonia: yeah well he seems to insist it's about the load averages, not video sluggishness. but then again i don't entirely trust him
<LjL> Tm_T: is that weird?
<Tm_T> LjL: is, makes no sense when there's only one user, way too much unneeded swapping
<Tm_T> atleast that's how I see it daily
 * Tm_T uses 10 or 5 usually
<LjL> Tm_T: well i haven't experimented very much with it, but even on a single-user system, it doesn't make a lot of sense to keep, say, some daemons that are never really used in RAM
<Tm_T> LjL: sure, that doesn't mean you should use swap too aggressively
<ikonia> Tm_T: yup, very high
<Tm_T> 25 or so would be way more sane default
<LjL> Tm_T: no, i'll grant that. i just thought 60 was a reasonable value
<ikonia> Tm_T: the vram of 9000+ from a clean boot up is worring
<ikonia> worrying even
<Tm_T> LjL: it's ok when you have 10+ users etc
<Tm_T> LjL: that default comes from vanilla kernel, I believe it has made big servers in mind
<LjL> hmm
<LjL> well what do you think i might set it to on a half-a-gig system
<Tm_T> LjL: 10 or 5 is what I use in single user systems, from 128 MiB 1024 MiB ram
<Tm_T> +to
<Tm_T> LjL: but depends on what you do with it, ofcourse
<Myrtti> yay, it's Umakant again
<Myrtti> *sigh*
 * Myrtti goes to bed
<ikonia> got to dash home - should be about an hour
<Tm_T> LjL: ofcourse, I have constant swapping going on here anyway, so I have to minimize swappiness
<Myrtti> @bansearch mag_mor
<ubottu> No matches found for mag_mor!n=blob@frnk-5f745de5.pool.einsundeins.de in any channel
<Myrtti> @bansearch brandonban6 
<ubottu> No matches found for brandonban6!n=bedmunds@65.223.61.122 in any channel
<LjjjL> jdong i was wondering, since unfortunately i've sometimes had my eee run completely out of battery (because i didn't realize that the stupid thing  woulnd't hibernate), do you think that might have caused the ssd breakage?
<LjjjL> like, if i'm not mistaken, a usb key will likely suffer damage if you power it off during a write
<jdong> LjjjL: I don't think it will suffer damage in that sense, no...
<jdong> and I don't believe non-cheapo USB keys would suffer damage in that sense iether
<LjjjL> oh
<jdong> data corruption is certainly possible....
<LjjjL> well yes, that's for sure
<jdong> but not anything the journal can't recover
<LjjjL> jdong: and especially not like a full backup to tar and restore couldn't recover, i guess...
<jdong> in fact with SSD's (cacheless) you shouldn't even get metadata (fsck-needed) corruption ever.
<jdong> but yeah the fact that writing new data to a newly created FS is failing on the drive points towards hardware failure
<jdong> not something that I'd expect to happen from losing power.
<LjjjL> jdong: because fsck on hard drives comes to be needed because of HD cache poweroff?
<jdong> LjjjL: well in a way yes -- the HD writeback cache is EVIL because the disk reports to the OS stuff is written when in reality it's being held in on-disk cache.
<LjjjL> jdong: so what the filesystem would like to call atomic writes aren't really?
<jdong> LjjjL: because of that, a lot of the assumptions of journaling FSes for integrity are completely invalid on consumer hard drives
<jdong> and that could lead to Fs structural damage easily on bad shutdowns
<jdong> so yeah, "atomic writes" are far from so...
<LjjjL> jdong: couldn't they just have dunno, a capacitor in the HD to let it stay powered on that split millisecond to finish off the write?
<jdong> LjjjL: pfft that costs MONEY.
<jdong> or a battery backed cache system like Real Servers (tm) use.
<LjjjL> jdong: a *capacitor*?
<jdong> yeah, requires a voltage regulator on board and such
<LjjjL> hm
<jdong> recently there's been some work twards so-called "write barriers" which flush the on-disk cache at the correct times to sync with journal commits.
<jdong> however, write barriers currently do not work at all with LVM or crypto backends
<LjjjL> jdong: that would be software or hardware stuff?
<Myrtti> does xchat have public away on default?
<jdong> software
<Myrtti> hopefully not?
<jdong> Myrtti: no way
<Myrtti> ok, he found the setting
<Myrtti> ok, carbohydrate induced coma in 3.. 2..
<jdong> LjjjL: ext3 "works around" this risk by writing really verbosely redundant FS and journal structures so that it can somewhat cope with losing a huge chunk and such. However, more performance optimized Fses like XFS, reiserfs, JFS do not do this...
<jdong> and hence the higher observed rate of total FS trashing on bad shutdown with these filesystems
<LjjjL> ah
<LjjjL> jdong: so they aren't really "buggy" as people tend to say, they're just like intended for real HDs?
<jdong> right. they assume that when a disk tells em something is written, that it is written.
<jdong> oh the horror.
<LjjjL> jdong: reminds me of when in the old times my mom would ask if i did my homework.
<jdong> lol exactly right :) it works 99% of the time to say yes beforehands but when the crap hits the fan you are SCREWED
<jdong> and besides bad shutdowns -- think about encountering IO errors on the block layer.
<jdong> NOW what does the disk do? It already said it was written okay.
<LjjjL> jdong: and the italian for it - in school context - would be much alike a "bad log entry"...
<jdong> it can't exactly change its mind on a return code :)
<LjjjL> jdong: there isn't a -ENOWAIT code? :P
<LjjjL> as in, "no, wait"
<jdong> lol
<jdong> as far as I've heard disks do not do this consistently
<jdong> i.e. what happens when the disk attempts to flush its cache to find that it can't find a non-defective block to write it to
<jdong> I believe the generally accepted failure mode is every (or some) disk commands afterwards return generic IO error codes
<jdong> which also leads to deceiving info on exactly WHICH block is defective
<LjjjL> jdong: which surely goes a long way to correctly diagnosing the problem *rolleyes*
<jdong> lol indeed
<jdong> just the whole consumer disk market scares me once you look into what's going on.
<LjjjL> jdong: but just how often will a drive not find a non-damaged block to write to?
<jdong> probably not often if the drive firmware is smart about fallbacks.
<jdong> i.e. if I told it to write 0xDEADBEEF to block 0x12345678, and 0x12345678 later turns out to be bad, does the disk actually go do a remap?
<LjjjL> jdong: yeah it scares me too while you explain it, though on the other hand i've had drives last for many years and not lose my data so it can't be all that bad
<jdong> I believe most disks only reserve like on the order of 5% of blocks for rewrites.
<LjjjL> jdong: i thought disks generally did
<LjjjL> jdong: mhm, but when there's more than 5% of damaged blocks, most chances are that the drive is going to heaven, or not?
<jdong> since the upper IO layers only see errors when the lower layer runs out of remappable blocks, I don't think it's that rare of an occurrence.
<jdong> LjjjL: whenever I see a single IO error from the block layer, I eseentially toss out the drive.
<jdong> 99% of people I know do not do this.
<jdong> if it kinda works again after a reformat or chkdsk, they chug on
<LjjjL> jdong: i guess i do not. best i do is when i have nothing else to do, check smartctl and have a glance at the badblocks entry
<jdong> yeah for me disks are too cheap to be playing this guessing game
<LjjjL> jdong: besides, my desktop's drive sometimes makes some scary clicking or even whirring noises. did that since i've bought it. but smartctl seems "ok" so *cough*
<jdong> I mean I might save those disks for screwing around, but for data where uptime matters if I have to bring down the machine to make a repair I get the job done totally.
<LjjjL> jdong: well, keep in mind i'm only talking about my home machines
<jdong> my experience with SMART has been anything but that.
<LjjjL> no money at stake
<jdong> I've had to rescue data from friends' drives that started failing before SMART said a word.
<jdong> once after I got all 160GB off the next reboot SMART tripped at the BIOS
<jdong> yeah... thanks a lot!
<LjL> jdong: well it does what it can, after all it's kind of impressive how many sensors disks seem to have
<jdong> yeah, it is pretty neat what it does
<LjL> jdong: (although after what you said i wonder - wouldn't it be money better spent putting a darn capacitor in?)
<jdong> and it certainly pr ovides good info that can be used to predict a failure; though is it REALLY going to do so more often than not?
<jdong> and I should point out that most of the info SMART reports comes gratuitous from disk write operations.
<jdong> the only advancement in technology is microcontrollers have 100 bytes or whatnot of nonvolatile memory for $0.01 now.
<LjL> jdong: you know what gets on my nerves?
<jdong> LjL: see this from tyso regarding consumer hardware and why ext3 is verbosely journaled: http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Filesystems/reiserfs.html
<LjL> jdong: that i don't know all the stuff you do about disks is normal i think, given if i knew "everything about computers" i'd have a brain core dump for sure
<LjL> jdong: but then, i don't go around writing blog articles about how SSDs are more reliable than HDDs
<LjL> jdong: more reliable my ASS, it just messed up after a couple of months of (not really) being used
<jdong> LjL: it does mention that SGI for their XFS powered hardware *do* use large caps to make sure the FS can at least journal itself correctly before death
<jdong> and IMO SSD-is-more-*-than-HDD claims are mostly unfounded claims.
<jdong> I've been saying this since a year ago when SSD's started hitting the general consumer market like crazy
<LjL> jdong: i really do guess so, and i believe it's people like me who make such claims on the web. i just think if they don't know they shouldn't divulge.
<jdong> right. Gut feeling and reality often differ in unintuitive ways
<jdong> I was saying this even back in the iPod days when people claimed iPods with disks are more prone to failure due to rough handling...
<LjL> jdong: if you google eeepc ssd corrupt, or something like that, you'll find a very, uh, scientific calculation on a blog that concludes my eeepc's ssd should last 84 years if written all the time.
<jdong> I've done some work in the automotive industry where long term quality is SERIOUSLY studied
<LjL> jdong: well intuition does suggest that
<jdong> and for mass storage toshiba 4200rpm automotive drives are by far preferred
<jdong> for the most part the reason an iPod dies is not due to hard disk damage from bumping/dropping it.
<jdong> other things will break first -- and I've had SSD media players fail on me too
<LjL> jdong: one slight disadvantages of hds on these things (like say my mom's NC10 compared to my eeepc) is, well, that the HD vibrates and makes a bit of noise. *shrug*
<jdong> yeah
<jdong> noise IMO is a valid reason.
<LjL> jdong: although the slow ones in notebooks can be pretty silent i suspect
<jdong> but power savings, performance, reliability... I take those claims with a grain of salt
<jdong> yeah the 4200rpm drives , good quality ones, are deathly silent.
<jdong> and hitachi has some 7200rpm laptop drives that are equally whisper quiet
<LjL> jdong: the netbooks generally have a 5... err, 5600? rpm one
<LjL> jdong: silent enough
<jdong> netbooks usually use 5400rpm drives
<LjL> i mean, you'll hear it if you're reading stuff on your bed at 4am i guess
<LjL> right, 5400
<jdong> they are the cheapest as they are most popular
<jdong> the 4200rpm ones are typically very special-purpose (i.e. paying extra for shock tolerance)
<LjL> jdong: you know what was fun? my not-really-portable-but-anyway 386 that i used at university when my Psion was broken
<jdong> and that gets on my nerves when people whine about a laptop has a "4200rpm drive"... not realizing that's actually a premium option!
<LjL> jdong: it took about 5 minutes to boot debian, and the whole classroom could hear the drive during boot.
<jdong> haha
<jdong> I had an 80MB seagate drive like that
<jdong> it's like the size of a Mac Mini inside the 386 and makes crunching sounds
<LjL> jdong: also, the battery was completely gone, so i had to keep it plugged into the socket. but... then there was the mid-lesson pause... and before i could yell "MIND THE WIRE"...
<LjL> well, you know.
<jdong> ouch
<LjL> jdong: then they'd say "don't worry, i wasn't hurt". and i'd say "who cares, I HADN'T SAVED"
<jdong> haha
<LjL> jdong: think the 5400 rpm ones in netbooks are also a bit more resilient than the 7200 rpms or whatever that they tend to sell OEM?
<LjL> uhm, someone review the ban i just did if you like, it might not have been as racist as the url suggested i suppose
<Pici> LjL: Still completely offtopic, plus he had not said anything else.
<LjL> Pici: true that, but i generally don't ban without warning for being offtopic
<Pici> LjL: Unban then :)
<LjL> [20:19:04] --> owen9376 has joined this channel (i=chatzill@unaffiliated/ciaran9376).
<LjL> nick rings a bell
<LjL> ah but no, probably just coincidence, this one has been registered for some months
<Tm_T> LjL: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ring_My_Bell
 * Pici blinks
<LjL> Tm_T: i read <mneptok> rather than <Tm_T> there for a moment
<Pici> Scary
<jdong> LjL: it depends on the specific models of the drives and the specs they are rated for
<jdong> for example, looking at the cream-of-the-crop resilient drives:
<jdong> 7200RPM: http://sdd.toshiba.com/main.aspx?Path=StorageSolutions/2.5-inchHardDiskDrives/MKxx54GSYSeries/MKxx54GSYspecs
<jdong> 4200RPM: http://sdd.toshiba.com/main.aspx?Path=StorageSolutions/2.5-inchHardDiskDrives/MK2035GSS/MK2035GSSSpecifications
<jdong> 7200RPM takes 300G's of shock, 4200RPM takes 325G's
<jdong> meh not a huge difference
<jdong> honestly at the point of 300G's, there's a whole hell of a lot of other things that'll break first!
<jdong> also note their power requirement ratings -- not a big deal of difference between them
<jdong> in fact the 7200RPM drive seeks with less power draw -- combine that with the fact you need less seek time on the bigger drive, and which one is more power-saving suddenly becomes a pretty tight race
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Seeker`> i suspect that if you are with the laptop when it is accelerating at 300G, you probably wont be in a position to care when the data is safe
<jdong> lol
<jdong> exactly.
<jdong> for all intents and purposes IMO it's not much less hardy than an SSD unless you're designing a plane's black box.
<jdong> now another drive I want to point your attention to are Toshiba's automotive drives: http://sdd.toshiba.com/main.aspx?Path=StorageSolutions/2.5-inchHardDiskDrives/MK8057GSC/MK8057GSCSpecs
<jdong> this one is also "4200 RPM" but note the power draw specs
<jdong> 0.25W standby, 0.8-1.0W idle, 2.0W while active.
<jdong> not exactly much worse, if any, than your average SSD
<jdong> some of their 1.8" drives designed for use in like iPods and other ultra-abusive environments are rated upwards of 500G's operatinal shock and like a couple thousand nonoperational G's
<jdong> at that point you're probably gonna snap whatever connector it uses before you worry about the drive dying :)
<jdong> goes back to my whole point that SSD's in a netbook is primarily a cost-saving measure, and the opinion that it is say, hardier than those 4200rpm drives in Thinkpads / Macbook Airs are probably intuition or urban legend than truth.
<Amaranth> jdong: tyso recently said similar things about ext4
<jdong> Amaranth: yeah, ext4 is going to introduce the fun of XFS and friends for the masses.
<jdong> or at least those crazy enough to select it becaues it's SHINY
<Amaranth> essentially he said we need to rewrite sqlite and replace gconf with it in order to use ext4 on a desktop
<LjL> wow
<LjL> lights dimmed briefly
<LjL> TV stopped broadcasting
<LjL> and i think i hear some alarms in the distance
<Nafallo> OMG
<LjL> what might this mean? :o)
<Nafallo> LjL have a broadcasting TV!
<LjL> Nafallo: no not mine :P but i live some 100 meters from milan's RAI antenna
<LjL> i can see it
<LjL> the lights on it were down, it's back up now though
<Nafallo> LjL: your neighbor stopped playing with the flashlight finally?
<Nafallo> :-P
<LjL> Nafallo: or perhaps some tree in Switzerland just fell on a high voltage wire to Italy, like last time we had a nationwide blackout ;)
<Seeker`> LjL: is that all it took?
<Nafallo> ha!
<Amaranth> LjL: that usually means tornado around here :P
<LjL> Seeker`: yup
<LjL> Seeker`: since in '86 after chernobyl we voted against nuclear (and closed all our expensive plants we were building), we buy about 80% of our electricity from france and switzerland
<LjL> ... who make it using nuclear
<Seeker`> woo for dependance on other countries
<LjL> Seeker`: so that night almost all of our own plants were off, because there wasn't really much demand, and buying from the french is cheaper than making our own
<Seeker`> LjL: I suspect the vote against it was "not in my back yard" rather than "nuclear power is bad and wrong"
<LjL> so an important wire was cut, and blam
<LjL> Seeker`: yeah. we're apparently going back to nuclear now anyway
<Seeker`> cascade failure when the plants tried to turn back on?
<LjL> Seeker`: i bet most northern italians don't even realize we have french plants almost in our backyards to begin with
<Seeker`> heh
<LjL> Seeker`: no, just not enough power to turn off any plants to begin with
<Seeker`> ah
<LjL> Seeker`: actually, i'll tell you how they re-bootstrapped the system
<LjL> Seeker`: Milan and Brescia "used to" have their own electric grids in the old days (dunno exactly how many decades ago), mostly done with hydroelectric
<LjL> Seeker`: then with nationalization, they were "required by law" to dismantle all their separate system
<LjL> Seeker`: they never did
<LjL> Seeker`: so, since they actually *were* still able to disconnect themselves from the rest of the grid... they just started the hydro plants, and that was used to bootstrap the country
<Seeker`> nice
<LjL> Seeker`: which meant that, myself, i didn't even notice the black out (it was 10 minutes during the night in milan), but in certain places in the south it lasted about 15 hours
<Seeker`> slowly reconnect it to enough of the network to boot another power station and so on?
<Seeker`> nice
<LjL> Seeker`: yep
<LjL> Seeker`: after that, they started (slowly) changing our home circuit breakers into stuff that can be remote controlled by them :)
<Seeker`> nice
<Seeker`> so they can shut of all the houses in case they need to bootstrap the system again?
<LjL> Seeker`: well, i'm not really sure how much weight the houses have over industries and stuff... but yeah they can do that if needed
<LjL> Seeker`: i suppose they could selectively, say, turn on hospitals
<LjL> (which OUGHT TO have their back up generators... if they were ever tested)
<Pici> (we do generator testing every month here)
<LjL> Pici: (we do too. the documents say that! they can't be lying)
<Seeker`> they tested the backup generator at the hospital I worked at occasionally
<Pici> (and the servers have two levels of battery backup in addition to the generators)
<LjL> Pici: (just like the documents said that Milan and Brescia had stopped having their own grid. of course everyone was thankful that was not the case, and nobody said anything)
 * genii sips and thinks about the scary countries which now have bootstrapping capability
<LjL> genii: it was probably mean of me but i giggled a bit too. i mean, all i got was a blinking alarm clock... but to hear they had stuff melting in their freezers in the south... :P
<genii> LjL: Time to have large barbecue parties :)
<LjL> i guess :)
<LjL> oh, also, there was the so called white night in Rome that night
<genii> (thats what we did here in Toronto in the huge blackout)
<LjL> bet they had fun
<LjL> what with the subway grinding to a halt and all
<genii> Yeah when public transit dies, anarchy begins
<genii> (and the taxi drivers get rich)
<LjL> well from what i could gather though we behaved less italian than one would expect that time
<jussi01> ikonia: ping
 * Myrtti yawns
<LjL> Amaranth: i have to say not only i barely know what a tornado would be like, but the worst we ever get in milan is some useless underground-ed river flooding stuff a bit in the north...
<LjL> boring city.
<LjL> at least i'm a trains fanatic so i can follow every single subway mishap.
<LjL> oh and we had a earthquake some months ago. i even felt it.
<Amaranth> wow
<Amaranth> next time we get an earthquake we'll probably be falling into a giant hole in the ground
<Amaranth> last earthquake in the area was in the late 1800s and made science reevaluate what causes earthquakes
<genii> We had a tremor here once my time. The top of the CN tower swayed about 12 metres
<genii> I wonder how ppl can live in places like LA where the earth moves quite often. That would freak me out
<Myrtti> finland ♥
<genii> Myrtti: They have many earthquakes there?
<jussi01> rofl... earthquakes?
<Myrtti> _none_
<genii> Yay!
<Amaranth> finland is perfect
<Amaranth> but cold
<Myrtti> finland is one of the most stable area in the worlg geologically i believe
<jussi01> Earthquakes are when the snow ploughs drive by...
<genii> Hehe... those must be monster plows...
<jussi01> :P
<Myrtti> one of the reasons why theres plans for nuclear waste caves
<genii> Bleh... who'd want to live on top of tons of depleted uranium?
<Myrtti> the west coast has some tremors sometimes
<Myrtti> due to the crust returning to its normal state after the last ice age
<genii> "work is over" alarm went off. See you guys in a bit :)
 * genii brews a pot of coffee for the channel before /away
<topyli> some people set alarms to make it to the office in time in the morning. genii sets an alarm at the office to remind him to stop
<Myrtti> lovely idea
<Myrtti> *I* *need* *that*
<Myrtti> I need both
<nickspoon> We have the technology for that now.
<topyli> i once saw the perfect office clock in some online store. an analog clock that had no digits but the "5"
<nickspoon> Haha, awesome.
<topyli> alas, it was some expensive brand and cost something like $200
<nickspoon> :(
<topyli> some designer thing, although very simple
<Myrtti> i need that fuzzy clock
<Myrtti> "work" "not work" "weekend" "prepare for work"
<topyli> hehehe
<topyli> "friday afternoon"
<Myrtti> topyli: thats "tgif"
<topyli> ah yes
<Myrtti> Prepare for work would be sun 1800 ->
<topyli> "beer only"
<Amaranth> I need that clock that runs away from you
<Amaranth> although I'd probably smash it the first time I caught it
<Myrtti> i should start using my kitten clock again
<Myrtti> it makes the most horrible alarm
<topyli> this is the office clock: http://www.vestaldesign.com/blog/2007/01/the-only-clock-youll-ever-need/
<nickspoon> topyli: Couldn't you achieve the same thing by taking all but one of the numbers off of a normal clock?
<topyli> sure, or buy just the mechanism, attach it to a blank face and draw the 5
<Amaranth> time is money
<LjL> what's a tremor and what makes it different from an earthquake?
<LjL> i get some... tremor... several times a day, i guess. but that's just the train.
<topyli> LjL: might be similar to what Myrtti was talking about. except in finland, the papers will write about it when it happens :)
<Myrtti> LjL: here it's called an earthquake. I'm sure anyone from California or Japan or someplace that has proper ones would brush off without noticing them
<topyli> "little tremors felt by some on the coastline!"
<Myrtti> "ppffftttttt"
<Myrtti> "OMG THE SKY IS FALLING THE SKY IS  FALLING"
<Myrtti> "yeah, right. Have some coffee"
<LjL> topyli, Myrtti: uhm then i suppose when i said we had an earthquake some months ago, it was really a "tremor". at least in milan. my back felt weird like my heart had suddenly started beating up like mad, then i realized it was the armchair... and i could hear something rattling somewhere
<LjL> thought i guess i was somewhat more than that where it actually happened, there was a video on youtube with everything falling down the shelves in a supermarket =)
<topyli> heh. that's not a "tremor" anymore :)
<LjL> well i don't think we have a separate word in italian anyway (at least not the non-earthquake-experts), we just call them an earthquake
<LjL> nickspoon: hey, you spoke in here!
<LjL> the sky is falling.
<Myrtti> "Mikään Suomen historiassa tapahtunut järistys ei ole ylittänyt viittä richteriä." "None of the earthquakes in Finland has exceeded 5 on Richter scale"
<LjL> Myrtti: i think that one here was about 5... though i might be wrong. wait, i don't mean here, i mean at the epicenter which was... i don't remember where.
<Myrtti> apparently a church had to be rebuilt in the late 1700ths because of an earthquake.
<Myrtti> woo.
<ubottu> In ubottu, tonyyarusso said: no, ftp is <reply> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for !Firefox) - See also !FTPd
<tonyyarusso> Good lord, does the bot never decide to remember me?
<tonyyarusso> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jussi01> tonyyarusso: only if you dont remember it ;)
<topyli> tonyyarusso: what about the terminal? :(
<tonyyarusso> ubottu: no, ftp is <reply> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for !Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<ubottu> I'll remember that tonyyarusso
<LjL> Myrtti: we just call our churches great pieces of the human art before they get thrown down by an earthquake... and then we start calling them free building material :P
<jussi01> hehe
<topyli> we just call them "a church"
<LjL> topyli: wait, that's an idea!
<topyli> protestants make these standard churches that are not much to talk about
<LjL> but no, great pieces of human art to become free building material is better.
<LjL> topyli: i'd protest on such an attitude :(
<topyli> LjL: that's a nice, modern way to look at it. all this talk about free culture, remix, reuse :)
<LjL> topyli: reusable materials for the win - sure, you might lose a few of Leonardo's paintings here and there, but.
<Myrtti> rather depressing... http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/3134150574/
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: is that a normal service?
<LjL> Myrtti: looks protestant
<tonyyarusso> Looks empty.
<LjL> well, *shrug*
<topyli> that's actually a pretty great building, not a standard finnish church at all
<jussi01> Myrtti: were you bored? http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/3134017902/in/photostream/
<topyli> that should be retitled to "high ceiling is high"
<LjL> heh
<topyli> jussi01: she's waiting for ceiling cat to appear
<jussi01> hahaha
<jussi01> topyli: Myrtti translation? näkee
<tonyyarusso> I don't think I have a picture handy that really shows our architecture well - http://stmichaelselca.com/worship.html has snippets.
<topyli> "he/she/it sees"
<LjL> i don't think i really remember what one of our churches looks like.
<jussi01> ahh
<jussi01> topyli: now I feel stupid - I knew tha :/
<LjL> jussi01: you've been finnish since like forever and you don't know "to see"? :P
<jussi01> LjL: have you seen the base word for see?
<jussi01> its somewhat different htan that...
<LjL> jussi01: it'll probably be something like nöglyaa
<jussi01> it gets confusing at times
<LjL> assuming it even begins with n
<jussi01> yes... it does :P
<topyli> heh. "nähdä"
<topyli> duh. obviously
<LjL> tis not even that different!
<LjL> shame on you, jussi.
<jussi01> /kb LjL
<topyli> yeah, almost half the word is similar
<jussi01> hahah
<LjL> you'd like "to go" in italian
<topyli> not quite enough to complete the first syllable though :)
<tonyyarusso> ugh - /me remembers trying to fathom to go
<LjL> "vado" = "i go"
<LjL> "andiamo" = "we go"
<tonyyarusso> to make is a little easier
<LjL> faccio fai fa facciamo fate fanno
<LjL> it's irregular, but with dignity :)
<nickspoon> My my, that is a high ceiling.
<LjL> "to go" is really two different latin verbs intermingled together
<Myrtti> jussi01: it's not a sign of being bored, it's a sign of my fear of heights
<topyli> LjL: heh i like that. is "irregular but with dignity" a real linguistic concept? :)
<jussi01> Myrtti: hhahhahaah
<Myrtti> tonyyarusso: no it wasn't a normal service
<LjL> topyli: it ought to be!
<topyli> indeed!
 * tonyyarusso brings Myrtti to the top of the CN tower and has her stand on the glass floor of the observation deck
<Myrtti> tonyyarusso: only if you want me to barf into your bag and go shiver in a dark closet
<nickspoon> ire!
<LjL> then there is the italian simple past.
<jussi01> Myrtti: would you prefer loops n an open cockpit tiger moth ? :P
<LjL> *so* many verbs i have no idea what the simple past for would be.
<topyli> when i visited rome, i visited churches for once. three of them!
<topyli> then again, rome has st. peters and the pantheon, so it's rather difficult not to go
<LjL> topyli: i guess. never been in rome :|
<topyli> :-o
<LjL> yeah, i know
<LjL> i've been in venice though. three times!
<topyli> well it's actually not that hard to miss st. peters, you do have to actually *go* there
<LjL> admittedly, it's only a two hours train ride.
<Myrtti> jussi01: with all my love...
<Myrtti> I'm truly sorry if any on the channel residents feel offended by this
<Myrtti> jussi01: fuck off.
<LjL> i concur!
<Myrtti> I can't stand on a kitchen chair without getting queezy.
<nickspoon> I hate heights too :(
<jussi01> fine!
<nickspoon> Ooooooooooooooooooooo.
<topyli> :-o
<Myrtti> drama queen
<Myrtti> :-P
<Myrtti> LjL: you're so nasty :-(
<LjL> i know.
<nickspoon> It's his nature.
<LjL> he's not rejoining anyway...
<topyli> it is midnight anyway, i bet he just went to bed :)
<nickspoon> He'll come back to a nasty surprise if nobody repeals it.
<LjL> topyli: wasn't he in england lately?
<Myrtti> was
<topyli> hmm that's right, not sure about today
<LjL> nickspoon: has access to /cs unban anyway
<LjL> whops.
<jussi01> nasty people
<LjL> jussi01: no you, banforward dodger.
 * jussi01 goes to check the irssi connection to see what thats about..
<jussi01_> oh! you nasty person LjL !!
<LjL> :p
<TheUnderTaker> Is that ban still in effect that ljl put down
<LjL> TheUnderTaker: let me check
<jussi01> LjL: I was in england recently, and will be again ;)
 * Myrtti checks her countdown
<LjL> TheUnderTaker: err, *which* ban was that again?
<Myrtti> 6d, 1h, 45min!
<TheUnderTaker> umm the ban you put on me like 6 months ago
<Myrtti> whee!
<LjL> TheUnderTaker: i suspect you had a different nickname back then...?
<TheUnderTaker> Jnelson i thinkl
<LjL> oh christ, you
<LjL> weren't you around on freenode *as* jnelson just a day or two ago
<TheUnderTaker> I havent used that in 6 weeks
<TheUnderTaker> still in effect?
<LjL> afraid so
<TheUnderTaker> how long
<LjL> afraid it's a permban for what i'm concerned
<TheUnderTaker> ok w/e
<LjL> though you might want to bring it to the council, i suppose
<TheUnderTaker> council?
<LjL> TheUnderTaker: check the link on this channel's topic
<TheUnderTaker> ircteam linkk?
<LjL> yeah
<LjL> also
<TheUnderTaker> i though it was up to the person who banned me to remove the ban
<LjL> [Fri Mar 6 2009] [20:05:28] Join        Slimer has joined this channel (n=jnelson@h69-130-54-33.mdtnwi.dsl.dynamic.tds.net).
<LjL> that was #kde
<TheUnderTaker> i dont have comcast
<LjL> TheUnderTaker: yes but the person who banned you won't remove it.
<TheUnderTaker> i mean that
<LjL> so if you want it removed, you'll have to appeal to higher spheres.
<TheUnderTaker> how do i bring it to the council
<LjL> read the link.
<LjL> i'm not spoonfeeding it to you.
<TheUnderTaker> ok bye
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops theundertaker This is "john_nel"
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jussi01> LjL: what did he do to annoy you so?
<LjL> jussi01: complete troll. when he was first banned, he reacted by calling ! ops in just about every channel under the #ubuntu namespace
<topyli> i took a look at the bantracker. this is a very bad boy
<LjL> jussi01: just bansearch john_nel on the tracker
<jussi01> oh...mlovely
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<nickspoon> Night gents and ladies.
<Seeker`> wow
<Seeker`> lots of aliases
<Myrtti> that's impressive
<LjL> night nickspoon
<LjL> ...
<LjL> now this spanish fellow claims his mirc disconnects when he attempts to join #ubuntu-es
<Seeker`> this is odd
<Amaranth> LjL: use a different program
<Amaranth> Not sure how we're supposed to help with that?
<LjL> Amaranth: hm?
<Myrtti> @bansearch anahata
<ubottu> No matches found for anahata!n=jkljlk@dsl-72-55-217-101.tcq.net in any channel
<LjL> Myrtti: no bans on tcq.net, ever
<LjL> maybe she or he just didn't know what to put in as an ident and realname...
<Myrtti> somehow that nick just makes me shiver
<Myrtti> reminds me of something that I can't put my finger on
<LjL> Myrtti: yes that's true, there's something to it
<LjL> Myrtti: floodbot muted her earlier but that's about it
<LjL> Myrtti: if someone were to nmap her, i think the responses would be a bit weird. although google doesn't list the IP as a proxy
<Myrtti> eh
<Myrtti> did any of you notice that we have someone by the nick of automatix at #ubuntu now
<LjL> yeah, since a few days
<LjL> annoys me to no end since (of course) i have that as a highlight
<Myrtti> that's so super *CREEPY*
<Seeker`> "since a few days"?
<LjL> i suppose i could remove it by now... that nothing uses it anymore
<Myrtti> I'd so a regexp hilight
<Myrtti> s/so/do/
<LjL> Seeker`: i meant we've had that user around for at least a few days
<LjL> Myrtti: there was another user who annoyed me, "automatRix" - i had that as highlight too because it was a very common misspelling of automatix
<Myrtti> ok, I need a holiday from work
<Myrtti> I started to do that regexp hilight
 * Myrtti smacks herself
<LjL> consider also that she's the *only* user on the network from tcq.net...
#ubuntu-ops 2009-03-11
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Amaranth> !-amaranth
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amaranth
<Amaranth> Finally, peace
<Amaranth> !amaranth is <reply> Sorry about this, someone wanted to use me to hurt you.
<ubottu> But amaranth already means something else!
<Amaranth> !no amaranth is <reply> Sorry about this, someone wanted to use me to hurt you.
<ubottu> I know nothing about amaranth yet, Amaranth
<Amaranth> ...
<Amaranth> !amaranth-#ubuntu-ops is <reply> Sorry about this, someone wanted to use me to hurt you.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Amaranth
<Amaranth> !amaranth
<ubottu> Sorry about this, someone wanted to use me to hurt you.
<Amaranth> !amaranth-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply> Sorry about this, someone wanted to use me to hurt you.
<Amaranth> !forget amaranth-#ubuntu-ops
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Amaranth
<Amaranth> !amaranth-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply> Sorry about this, someone wanted to use me to hurt you.
<ubottu> But amaranth-#ubuntu-offtopic already means something else!
<Amaranth> whatever, I think it worked
<Amaranth> Maybe people will stop pinging me
<Pici> !amaranth
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amaranth
<Pici> :(
<Amaranth> When I created it I only meant for me to use it
<Amaranth> When I went away others started using it
<Amaranth> Now I'm back and it's damn annoying
<Pici> Thats what happens when you disappear
<LjL> Pici: nobody used my factoid when i disappeared :(
<LjL> although that's possibly because i don't have a factoid
<LjL> also, i have no idea whether they did anyway, because my server stopped logging stuff
<Pici> LjL: Because it was out of disk space? again?
<LjL> Pici: not exactly... because last time i used my kludge php script to trim down the logs, i did it as root, so everything got chowned to root. so the actual user couldn't write to them anymore.
<LjL> so yes, the original cause was full disk
<Pici> Ah
<LjL> i'm especially pissed about the -ot logs of course, also since they might perhaps have helped finding out just where wobblywu has gone.
<Pici> LjL: I'm not sure what happened with that either.
<LjL> Pici: last logs i have of him says "* wobblywu waves bye". i don't think he's ever used that way of saying goodnight before. but i don't know whether that's really the last thing he said.
<Pici> All I have is: 2009-01-14 22:08:49 <?wobblywu> BigUrsis, don't be greedy
<Pici> and then quit
<LjL> Pici: in which case my logs don't cover that.
<LjL> CyberSix smells like a rat to me... nickname, hostname, channels he's in
<LjL> meh, i didn't look at /ns info though.
<LjL> i always forget that part.
<Pici> he has sexy penguins supposedly
<LjL> Pici: probably the #Puppylinux ones
<LjL> anyway... he's had them since 2004, so i doubt he'd be a worry.
<LjL> i'll have to check the floodbot logs (tomorrow)
<LjL> they called mass join on a netsplit
<LjL> and not even on rejoin, but on split. which is kinda weird.
<LjL> and mass join isn't too good to mistrigger as it sets +rR...
<Amaranth> http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/46/sadiphonepu4.jpg
<ubottu> m4v called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<tritium> Good evening, Flannel.
<Flannel> tritium: What happened to freenode this morning?
<Flannel> er, Howdy tritium
<tritium> Flannel: I have no idea.
<Flannel> This morning being 12 hours ago
<tritium> Yeah, were you disconnected too?
<Flannel> I... got disconnected, and then ddn't reconnect? but half my channels have a re-join message? so I reconnected and then didn't?
<Flannel> odd, at any rate.
<tritium> Definitely.
<Flannel> Yeah
<Flannel> And hadn't gotten onto ssh until now
<tritium> It happened last night when I was asleep, but I noticed it this morning.
<Myrtti> moin
<Flannel> Howdy Myrtti 
<Myrtti> ooooh, a Gwibber screencast! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WlXKlMXGxw
<Myrtti> oh btw, I heard yesterday at the doctors that the painkiller that is my own favorite is on prescription in UK because it causes ulcers, and kills about 100 in Finland pa.
<Myrtti> so... I guess *cough* I should *cough* stop taking it in quadruple amounts *cough* and perhaps *cough* change my painmeds
<Myrtti> and perhaps even *cough* stop stressing
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, snuxoll said: !w4m is <alias> wfm
<Myrtti> BLEEP BLEEP BLEEP GroovyOrange
<Amaranth> @btlogin
<Amaranth> If/when nihilism joins here he can be unbanned if he gets rid of the script
<Amaranth> (left a comment in the bantracker too)
<Myrtti> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Myrtti> ubottu: tell FTale_ about register
<ubottu> Error: I haven't seen FTale_, I'll let you do the telling.
<Myrtti> damnit
<topyli> heh, good error message
<bazhang> LjL, cybersix is a long-time archlinux channel troll (ie against ubuntu)
<Myrtti> @bansearch Pip
<ubottu> No matches found for pip!n=pip@unaffiliated/pip in any channel
 * Myrtti pokes Tm_T 
<Myrtti> topyli: *poke*
<topyli> Myrtti: *prod*
<Myrtti> hmmmm actually I think that our usual suspect Tm_T might have a better idea on this...
<topyli> that's usually a safe bet
<Tm_T> yes?
<Myrtti> Tm_T: I prodded you on gtalk
<Tm_T> roger roger
<topyli> oh great. groovyOrange i back on -ot
<bazhang> ugh
<Myrtti> topyli: I told you
<Myrtti> at nine am
<topyli> oh. bad time to tell me things i guess
<Myrtti> http://lists.ethernal.org/oldarchives/cantlug-0211/msg00174.html *snork*
<topyli> heh, at the academia we call that "teaching a course to undergraduates on current developments in your field"
<topyli> after the course, the students have learned nothing but you have
<Myrtti> http://www.geocities.com/softwarepeoplenet/resteddybear.html
<topyli> oh dear. some student was looking for a classroom where someone is going to speak. i told him the guest speaker had canceled. problem: i confused the guest for another and this one is indeed around
<topyli> wonderful. of course i have no idea who this student is so as to tell him about my error
<bazhang> groovyorange already getting a bit creepy
 * ikonia is being drove around the bend with sed scripting
<ikonia> bazhang: it's growasapples - boot him if he's being an issue - he's had warnings
<bazhang> hehe
 * Myrtti huggles ikonia
<bazhang> ikonia, as soon as I dont get the 'you are not allowed to perform this action' message 
<Myrtti> sed scripting is loooovely
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> Myrtti: case insensative find and replace substitution
<ikonia> Myrtti: done it before ?
<Myrtti> ikonia: magic word: regexp
<ikonia> Myrtti: within sed ?
<Myrtti> sure
<ikonia> I gues I could look at it that way
<ikonia> guess
<ikonia> quit hard to split out user intput words into regex case insensagive
<ikonia> eg: prod would need to beomce [Pp][Rr][Oo][Dd]
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/129698/
<Myrtti> that's done with sed magic, nothing case insensetive, but that's what I do for work
<Myrtti> s/^\(\[[0-9]*:[0-9]*\] ~~~[0-9]* - #ubuntu: ban \)\(.*[^\ ]\)\ \[by \([^\ \,!]*\).*/\3 \/mode -b \2/g
<ikonia> the substitution is easy, it's just searching for a regex case insensitive then replacing it with a word in the same case partern
<ikonia> eg: repalce prod with test - but PrOd would need to be TeSt
<ikonia> I may look at doing this in a simpler way
<Myrtti> ikonia: talk to the teddybear/rubberduck
<Myrtti> it'll help ;-)
<ikonia> I can do this easy with find, just can't work out how to manipulate the output of find
<ikonia> eg: find / -type d -name '*prod*' -exec mv '{}' '{}' | sed 's/prod/test/g'
<ikonia> clearly you can't do that
<ikonia> but there must me a way to use the output to manipulate it
<Myrtti> @bansearch zer0c00l 
<ubottu> No matches found for zer0c00l!*@* in any channel
<ikonia> shadeslayer ?
<Myrtti> not that I know of
<ikonia> I thought that was hi old ip range
<Myrtti> well he's complaining in #freenode about being banned from almost all channels
<Myrtti> I have no idea
<Myrtti> @bansearch *!*@210.212.255.131
<ubottu> No matches found for *!*@210.212.255.131 in any channel
<Myrtti> @bansearch *!*@210.212.255.*
<ubottu> No matches found for *!*@210.212.255.* in any channel
<Myrtti> @bansearch *!*@210.212.*
<ubottu> No matches found for *!*@210.212.* in any channel
<Myrtti> *shrug*
<Pici> bleh, hi
<ikonia> fyi: xargs was the non-stupid way of approaching my problem :)
<Myrtti> @bansearch siegie
<ubottu> No matches found for siegie!n=siegie@unaffiliated/siegie in any channel
<Myrtti> @bansearch siegie!*@*
<ubottu> No matches found for siegie!*@* in any channel
<Myrtti> stupid bots
<elky> <FloodBot1> -WARNING: siegie!siegie@unaffiliated/siegie may be evading the ban on siegie!n=siegie@unaffiliated/siegie
<Pici> LjL said that those messages may be wrong, hes working on redoing that part of the bot.
<Myrtti> yeah
<Myrtti> I'm just infinitely intrested *why* or *where* does it get those warnings
<jussi01> ikonia: ping
<elky> Myrtti, likewise
<elky> i mean, it's not like it can see the uncloaked ips
<elky> it possibly doesnt consider lifted bans or something
<Myrtti> elky: looking at the bantracker, there has never been a ban on him
<Pici> My logs don't show any bans either. Maybe its doing something weird at netsplits.
<elky> it's seeing *something* we're not. not necessarily correctly though
<Myrtti> marcel1607 is going to fly soon
<Myrtti> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Myrtti> his attitude needs a bit work
<ikonia> jussi01: you called ?
<jussi01> ikonia: see pm
<Pici> Weird. Looking at backscroll on wers
<ikonia> doesn't make any sense to me ?
<ikonia> why would he change his uid to 80
<Pici> I have no clue
<ikonia> I wanted to know if there was a problem that made him to do this before blindly telling him to change it back to 0 
 * genii brews a fresh pot of delicious coffee
 * Myrtti has run out of milk, goes to make tea
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu erbi bad language, quite when questioned why
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> @mark 
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<ikonia> phew got the syntax right
<jussi01> has anyone who hangs in #k-ot got any opinions on Minataku's POTD's? they are a tiny bit risque, but just very borderline... he has been posting them for a while now and I am a little curious to others point of view.
<jussi01> ie. todays example: http://www100.sakura.ne.jp/~discharge/tope143.jpg
<jussi01> (this is the guy who thinks he is a cat...)
 * jussi01 eyes genii in particular and stdin if he is around
<genii> jussi01: I don't usually have an issue with his pics of the day. Although one or two others have complained saying they think he is pushing his furry/gender views. I did previously warn him when some of the links had ads in them (aside from the pic) that were pornographic in nature.
<genii> (he has since stopped posting links from that particular site)
<Myrtti> oh lord
<Pici> Aye
<jpds> That pic's scary.
<genii> Nothing worse than you could see on daytime cartoons however, as far as content
<Myrtti> that particular one is borderlining though
<Myrtti> "its not my porn, but it's yours"
<Myrtti> atleast they have clothes on...
<genii> Hehe, yeah
<Myrtti> those rock hard nipples are a bit...
<Myrtti> erm
<Pici> err
<genii> There haven't been any recent complaints (that I'm aware) in the channel regarding his links. Although we sometimes have extensive discussions in ##club-ubuntu on the subject
<LjL> Myrtti: you make porn?
<LjL> it's funny how things read when you don't have the context because you just connected.
<Myrtti> nitpicker
<jussi01> hehe
<Myrtti> "it's not porn in my eyes, but it's porn in yours"
 * genii makes a coffee for LjL
<LjL> genii: i just had one, but i do probably need another
<jussi01> genii: Ive had a few recent complaints (in the last month or so)
<Myrtti> jussi01: I probably would have mentioned something about that too
<Myrtti> it makes me a bit uncomfortable
<LjL> who are we talking about that posts dodgy links anyway?
<genii> jussi01: Do you think some action needs to be taken?
<LjL> not that mneptok fellow again i hope
<jussi01> Myrtti: yeah. Ive asked before to make sure the content is family friendly, but I need to think about it a little more as how to exactly define it as such without being a total butt about it. 
<genii> LjL: Minataku in #k-o
<LjL> oh gawd minataku
<LjL> i hates him.
<jussi01> LjL: hehe
<LjL> but i generally ignore #k-o entirely
<LjL> as the shortened name says...
 * genii makes more coffee
<mneptok> LjL: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDiR7UxI8Ow
 * Myrtti smacks mneptok 
 * genii helps
<ikonia> what's the bot command to find out what package a command comes  in
<ikonia> I thought it was !apt-file
<genii> I didn't even know the bot had that capability
<genii> (other than !info packagename)
<ikonia> think I've got it anyway
<ikonia> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<ikonia> !find rename
<ubottu> Found: gprename, gwenrename, krename, mp3rename, mrename (and 2 others)
<Myrtti> HUG NAO kplzthxbai
 * Pici hugs Myrtti 
 * genii tries to find his gibberish dictionary
 * Myrtti smacks genii with LOLcat-English dictionary
<genii> Ooooo.... I actually could use one of those
<Myrtti> Hug, now, ok, please? thanks. bye.
<Myrtti> ^ translation
 * genii gives Myrtti a bear-hug
 * genii sips
<azlon> i'm  on port 8001 and it still fails
<LjL> azlon: may i check manually?=
<LjL> azlon: wait, it didn't fail
<LjL> it succeeded
<azlon> worked this time... not sure why i got booted... i logged in on port 8001
<LjL> ok i'll just test once more to make sure
<LjL> azlon: you seem alright really
<azlon> thx, bye
<Myrtti> grrrrrrrrrRRRRR
<jpds> ...eat?
<Seeker`> heya
<Pici> ains
 * Myrtti has been a good girl and did her annual fire alarm operation test
<Myrtti> http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/3346788305/
<jpds> cake
<Seeker`> Myrtti: om nom nom
<genii> Pancakes?
<Myrtti> oh for fucks sake
<Myrtti> tonight is just getting better
<Seeker`> Myrtti: ?
<Myrtti> my home server just rebooted.
<Myrtti> it's headless.
<Myrtti> and encrypted.
<Seeker`> fnu
<Myrtti> and I don't have a keyboard
<Myrtti> >__________<
<Myrtti> HO                          HUM
<Myrtti> and I can't remember my work jabber password
<Myrtti> HOOOOO       HUMMMM
<Pici> :/
<Seeker`> Myrtti: I have a keyboard you could borrow... :/
<Myrtti> as my mother would say...
<Myrtti> että näin.
<Seeker`> meaning?
<Myrtti> so here.
<LjL> my mother would say worse...
<LjL> anyway, i'll say fuck.
<LjL> i almost got strangled by a bit of misswallowed orange juice
<LjL> i'm still feeling agitated
<LjL> it's the fault of a damn caged monkey that the news report said stores stones to throw at visitors
<LjL> it got me to chuckle while i was drinking :|
<LjL> then i stopped breathing.
<genii> I think I also would want to hurt people if all they did was let me collect stones and be stared at in a cage
<LjL> i agree with that
<LjL> but nonetheless i'll throw a stone at that monkey if i ever get to meet him
<LjL> anyway they gave that as an example of premeditation in animals
 * genii puts on a pot of coffee before /away
<Seeker`> LjL: does that mean that we have evidence that trolls in the channels may be capable of premeditating what they are doing?
<LjL> Seeker`: uhm well, i think that was about certain superior animals like primate
<LjL> i wouldn't extend it to lower species
<Seeker`> ah, ok
<Seeker`> but trolls do have some similarities to monkies
<Seeker`> they are good at flinging faeces
<LjL> Seeker`: well, strange similarities and strange differences do show up everywhere
<LjL> for instance, some monKEYs can spell
<Seeker`> some can use the caps lock/shift key properly too
<LjL> some realize that since bold can't be used for emphasis on an ASCII based protocol, alternative means must be devised
<Seeker`> some may also realise that I can get subtle hints without needless emphasis :P
<LjL> Seeker`: some may, but then some may not be so sure about that
<LjL> (i remember the old times when i'd never correct someone's spelling on the internet because it was considered rude as one of the basic rules of netiquette...)
<LjL> (i stopped caring long ago)
<Seeker`> also, people using a decent client see bolded text when the text is surrounded by *asterisk* characters
<LjL> no, people using a decent client see the asterisks. also considering they may, depending on context, just be asterisks. like in a bash globbing pattern.
<LjL> people using a client that dumbs things down for you, i guess, see bold.
<Seeker`> the best client shows the asterisks and makes the text between them bold
<LjL> that boldly goes where no client has gone before.
<Seeker`> quite possibly, but I'm a programmer not a historian
<LjL> Seeker`: same excuse that Amaranth used for apparently never having realized that PC pixels are usually square.
<LjL> meh.
<Seeker`> :/
<LjL> didn't we have a hardware support info site in the form of a proper database since lately?
<ikonia> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ikonia> bit out dated
<LjL> ikonia: i know about that one - but i meant an actual DB not some wikis here and there. i thought there was something at least in progress
<ikonia> there was the hardware submission service that the results never got made public on 
<LjL> ikonia: you're probably thinking of http://hwdb.ubuntu.com/ and i was probably thinking of that too
<LjL> ikonia: there's also http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ that looks more useful (but not what i was thinking about). courtesy of -doc
 * jussi01 goes to bed... nini all
<Seeker`> nini
<Myrtti> nini
<jussi01> have fun with offtopic :P
<TheUnderTaker> am i banned from all ubuntu related rooms?
<LjL> TheUnderTaker: well yes
<LjL> although
<LjL> i've thought a little about you today
<LjL> i'll speak clearly
<LjL> i don't know why you behaved like such a troll
<LjL> whether you find it fun, were bored, or are a borderline psychopath
<LjL> i don't really even care
<LjL> i do know, however, that you know how to change your idents and nicknames
<LjL> and you've got an almost unlimited reserve of hostnames from comcast
<LjL> so really, you could get in at any time
<TheUnderTaker> ok, whats your point in this?
<LjL> how's about you do get in, *register* your nickname, keep using that one, and then behave like a normal person?
<TheUnderTaker> i have been lately
<LjL> you do know the guidelines and all the ubotu relevant factoids by now?
<TheUnderTaker> yeah
<LjL> so consider yourself unbanned for now (you shouldn't have an actual ban on you to begin with)
<LjL> i hope you'll show you deserve it
<TheUnderTaker> i dont have an unban
<TheUnderTaker> a ban i mean
<LjL> right, because you changed just about all could be changed about your identity
<LjL> so, just join what you want to join
<TheUnderTaker> thanks
<LjL> keep in mind i won't pretend i don't see even the slightest bannable offence, though
<TheUnderTaker> alright
<LjL> have fun
<LjL> and let it be fun for the rest of us too
<TheUnderTaker> ok cya
<LjL> freedom ends...
<LjL> when the freedom of your neighbor begins.
<LjL> but he ought to know that.
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops theundertaker This is "john_nel", unbanned.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, hector__ said: !bruce is that right?
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<JanC> hm, some person posting porn? links in #ubuntu-devel ...
<JanC> <blueyed>
<LjL> JanC: not an op there
<LjL> might want to ping mneptok i s'pose, if he deserves a good, err.
<LjL> banning. let's say banning.
<Nafallo> LjL: chanserv says mdz, Keybuk and cjwatson...
<LjL> Nafallo: i can read what chanserv says kthx :P
<Nafallo> I fail.. that's "founder" :-P
 * Nafallo headdesks
<Nafallo> oh well. at least I now know it's possible to have more than one founder :-D
<LjL> Nafallo: it's been since the new services went into operation
#ubuntu-ops 2009-03-12
<Nafallo> LjL: well... chanserv didn't message me about it ;-)
<LjL> Nafallo: i was just trying to say, it hasn't always been possible
<Nafallo> nope. the usual I've seen is only one founder :-)
<LjL> Nafallo: what's the difference between tycka and tänka?
<Nafallo> damn. same word in English...
<Nafallo> ehrm
<LjL> might one be more like believe?
<LjL> but then there's tro
<Nafallo> tycka = have an opinion on something (think something about...), tänka = use your brain (think)
<LjL> Nafallo: so, jag har tänkt om det du sa och jag tycker att det var sant?
<Myrtti> Jag tycker om er alla ♥ 
<Myrtti> älsklingar ♥ 
<LjL> Nafallo: is that a case where she's use tycka?
 * Myrtti goes back to hur grunting routine
<LjL> Myrtti: kaffe och hat?
<Myrtti> kaffen och sista dagen av detta förbannat projekt som skulle har slutat före jul.
<Myrtti> förbannad, även
<LjL> Myrtti: det kommer ju slutas imorgon!
<LjL> eller hur.
<Myrtti> om - jag - bara - kan - göra - den - förbannad - skripten - göra - som - JAG - VILL
<Myrtti> och om jag har inte mer hardware fail idag...
<LjL> Myrtti: ingenting vänligt går som jag vill. jag fattar säckert inte hur sakerna skulle gå som *du* vill.
<Nafallo> jag har tänkt på det du sa och jag tycker att det är sant
<LjL> Nafallo: and is tro stronger than tycka or vice versa?
<LjL> (or what?)
<Myrtti> näh
<Nafallo> depends. it can be.
<Nafallo> tro as in tro på gud or tro as in tro att saker fungerar.
<LjL> Nafallo: i was thinking more of the latter. jag tror att min eeepc är död. jag tycker att min eeepc är död. skillnad?
<Nafallo> LjL: the first one actually works in Swedish ;-)
<Myrtti> yup
<LjL> ah
<Myrtti> there's a small nuance difference there ;-)
<LjL> but why doesn't the second one work? it seems similar to "jag tycker att det var sant" to me
<Nafallo> even that one sounds a bit... wrong, but I can't find a good way of saying it differently...
<Myrtti> in my brain tycker is associated with positiveness
<Nafallo> I think it was true?
<LjL> so when would you definitely use tycka?
<LjL> Myrtti: uhm, about that... i think i read on my grammar that "tycka OM", with the OM stressed, means you like something - but not without a stressed om...
<LjL> Nafallo: that's what i meant to say yeah
<Nafallo> "jag tror det var sant" later battre.
<Nafallo> where in "jag tycker om blommor" I like flowers.
<LjL> so "tycka att" never really quite works?
<Nafallo> "jag tycker alla ska hängas" I think everyone should be hung
<Myrtti> Nafallo: jag ska flyga till UK i måndag. Ska jag köpa dig ett RIKTIGT tangentbord?
<Myrtti> :->
<LjL> Nafallo: uhm, then either something you like, or something you think ought to happen - as opposed to something you believe to be true?
<Nafallo> Myrtti: du far hitta pa en battre anledning att traffa mig. O:-)
<Myrtti> kekek
<LjL> Myrtti: he just refuses to use the accents...
<Nafallo> LjL: yea. sounds about right.
<Myrtti> jävla svenskar
<Nafallo> Myrtti: en_GB > sv_SE mest.
<Nafallo> \ sitter inte pa 7 osv...
<LjL> Myrtti: yeah, it's almost like when i tried to understand the greeks writing in greeklish. except at least THEY had a reason for writing in greeklish, namely that UTF-8 wasn't quite widespread
<LjL> can't properly look stuff up a dictionary, meh
<LjL> Nafallo: which is funny, considering i'm italian and using a swedish layout because it works best.
<LjL> Nafallo: (det är / som sitter på 7)
<Myrtti> I couldn't even use anything else than fi/se keyboard
<LjL> \ är AltGr++
<Nafallo> huga
<Myrtti> the keys are too hardcoded into my muscles
 * Nafallo makes sweet love to his British keyboard
<LjL> Myrtti: i switched from italian to swedish - survived
<Myrtti> Nafallo: EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
<LjL> Myrtti: just don't touch it if he ever invites you to his place...
<Myrtti> wasn't going to
<Nafallo> lol
<LjL> Myrtti: bring your own.
<Nafallo> Myrtti: sa... nar kommer du?
<LjL> Myrtti: although you might want to use a disposable USB cord...
<Myrtti> att möta dig?
<Nafallo> Myrtti: och nej. det var inte sexuellt menat.
<LjL> ...
<Nafallo> damn Swedish and their multiple meanings!
<LjL> yeah!
<Myrtti> jag vet inte. Jag vet inte ännu när jag ska till hemma heller...
<LjL> Nafallo: i think she should bring her own mouse too, by the way.
<Nafallo> LjL: INTE sexuellt menat damn you!
<Nafallo> ;-)
<LjL> Nafallo: oh, sorry. my mistake.
<Myrtti> I think I'll stay close to Warboys and possibly, but hopefully not Glasgow
<Nafallo> Myrtti: (/me larde LjL om moss for inte sa lange sen)
<Nafallo> Myrtti: is that far from me?
<Myrtti> Nafallo: Cambridgeshire
<Myrtti> du vet ju var Glasgow är
<Nafallo> sa mig inte mycket :-P
<Myrtti> Nafallo: 45minuter from Stansted norrut
<Nafallo> jag TROR mig veta var Glasgow ligger...
<Nafallo> ah. later inte jatteilla.
<LjL> Myrtti: glasgow is a hellhole.
<Nafallo> typ... 2-3h :-P
<Nafallo> om ans 2 forresten...
<Myrtti> LjL: not really my option. If Duncan has to travel to Columbia for work, me in the middle of the damn fens without a car in a little village that doesn't even have a bloody ATM...
<Nafallo> Cheshunt var bara en timme fran mig, och det ar halvvags till stansted.
<Myrtti> a friend has invited me to stay at Glasgow if Duncan travels to Columbia
<LjL> Myrtti: well at least they won't have all the "Glasgow voted capital of i don't remember what" posters all over the place by now.
<LjL> those were annoying.
<Myrtti> I should continue working
<Myrtti> I think this script is almost done
<LjL> JUST GIVE UP
<Myrtti> no I wont
<LjL> work is for losers.
<Pici> NEVER GIVE UP
<LjL> Pici: don't contradict me.
<Nafallo> Myrtti: you should find a job while you're here! :-)
<Myrtti> Nafallo: vaffö
<LjL> fö att få penger?
<Nafallo> LjL++
<Myrtti> Nafallo: I've already talked about moving to UK with my superiours and they don't mind...
<Nafallo> ah. distans?
<Myrtti> just as long I'm not expecting a payrise to the same level with UK peeps, they're fine
<Nafallo> hehe. you should totally look for a job or you'll starve! ;-)
<Myrtti> I've not spent more than ten hours in our office in Helsinki during the whole year and a half I've worked for Nomovok
<Myrtti> I'm doing distance eeeevery goddamned day
<Myrtti> work commute is 3m physical and $length of copper
<Nafallo> Myrtti: (and when in the UK) fibre!
<Myrtti> not in warboys...
<LjL> Nafallo: nah she won't starve, you're stuck to the old days. now we use pounds as toilet paper.
<Seeker`> LjL: pound coins?
<LjL> Seeker`: that only some of us.
<Myrtti> right
<Myrtti> this is the best I can do
<Myrtti> nini peeps
<Pici> goodnight
<jdong> Pici: in the club where she work
<jdong> wow. completely wrong channel.
<jdong> disregard...
<LjL> jdong: stop disclosing such information about Myrtti.
<jdong> lol
<jdong> laggy wifi FTL.
<jdong> where's my rainbow-color-coded irssi?
<jdong> (oh boy, that statement probably will be used against me)
<LjjjL> uhm.
<LjjjL> weird netsplit, or just me?
<eKZDskZS> ok now what the fuck just happened
<LjL> anyone has a users count before the split?
<LjL> for #ubuntu i mean
<LjL> be prepared for a false mass join call from the bots at any rate
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !o4o =~ /suicide/mental health, suicide/
<LjL> ...
<LjL> !no > rww    (rww, see the private message from ubottu)
<__mikem> In regard to the request to change o4o to include baring the discussion of mental health, I think in light of what just happened with meoblast, its probably a good idea
<LjL> in my opinion, anything may result in flamewars if people act like idiots. i don't think "mental health" per se a "dangerous" topic.
<LjL> i wasn't really watching, other ops weren't watching, it escalated
<LjL> but by your token we'd end up barring discussions on pets methinks
<__mikem> yes, but criticizing people with commonly accepted mental illnesses is a bit much
<LjL> could be, possibly
<LjL> though i know the fellow who did that, and i know his reasoning behind that
<__mikem> did what now?
<LjL> what's funniest is you might even embrace the reasoning (i might be wrong...)
<LjL> anyway
<LjL> if i say that "depression doesn't exist" in -offtopic
<LjL> well, i wouldn't be surprised if people considered me an idiot
<LjL> but i wouldn't think i'm worth a ban, either
<LjL> so... i'll leave it to the other ops to judge this.
<__mikem> The problem is, the issue with offending people must be taken into consideration
<__mikem> There are plenty of other groups (specifically minorities) that are protected from being exposed to stuff that might offend them
<LjL> there are people who find having house pets a grave insult to the animals' freedom.
<LjL> but i'm not banning discussion on pets.
<__mikem> lets see what Amaranth thinks
<Amaranth> __mikem: you got banned?
<__mikem> no
<Amaranth> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Amaranth> @btlogin
<tritium> __mikem: let's not take political correctness to irrational extremes
<Amaranth> What's up?
<__mikem> Amaranth: well, meoblast got very offended when someone said that "asperger syndrome was a false desease"
<__mikem> meoblast blew up at the guy and ended up getting himself banned for flagerent profanity
<__mikem> now, I figured that in order to prevent similar situations from happening in the future, there should be a rule that prevents people from making such statements. 
<Amaranth> uh, yeah, no
<tritium> __mikem: no way
<__mikem> Oh well
<LjL> it's the same reason - by the way - why the other guy earlier gave us  !o4o =~ /suicide/mental health, suicide/
<tritium> Debate happens all the time.  You can't stifle debate just so as not to risk offending someone.
<LjL> and as i said, no op was around
<LjL> when no op is around, shit will just eventually happen
<LjL> no matter how restrictive you make the rules
<__mikem> tritium: the existance of Asperger Syndrome is not up for debate. Its accepted by the medical profession, and as a person who has it, I can tell you first hand that its real
<__mikem> but this isn't really about me
<__mikem> Its up to you guys
<__mikem> but I think it would be a good idea
<tritium> __mikem: you also can't prevent false statements from being made
<__mikem> tritium: well, for instance, if i said "all people on wellfare are lazy and just don't want to work for a living" I would probably be kicked instantly
<LjL> and false statements being made doesn't justify saying "fuck" three times in a row, including to an op in PM
<__mikem> LjL: yes
<LjL> although i think no one is arguing that
<__mikem> Again, Its up to your guys. This is your ship, you run it however you feel is best. Its just my oppinion
<LjL> __mikem: well as i said to you already - i'll put it on record - i wouldn't kick you for such a statement
<__mikem> LjL: thanks :)
<tritium> Not in offtopic, certainly
<__mikem> anyway, thats all I really had on my mind
<LjL> of course, then meh
<__mikem> Thanks for hearing me out :)
<LjL> if you just go on
<LjL> join the channel your first time
<LjL> as a greeting, you say "all people on welfare etc"
<LjL> then a minute later, "aspergers doesn't exist"
<LjL> eventually you're going out
<LjL> anyway... fair is fair
<Flannel> Eh?
<Flannel> Well, what a lively debate.
<tritium> What's fair?  Nothing in life...
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops __mikem and rww - proposals put forwards for changes to the #ubuntu-offtopic rules. I personally disagree.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<LjL> tritium: the above is fair.
<tritium> LjL: which part?
<LjL> tritium: the @mark
<LjL> also, the fact i actively encouraged them to bring it to here
<LjL> though i disagree
<Flannel> This is the proper place for it.
<Flannel> Or, a proper place for it, at least.
<LjL> Flannel: i meant here rather than in my PM.
<tritium> Good evening, Flannel.
<Flannel> Howdy tritium
<Flannel> Hows it going?
<tritium> Not bad, thanks.  You?
<tritium> Where's nickrud these days?
<Flannel> Doing fine.  Uh, no idea. Although, I did see him in meatspace two weeks ago ;)
<tritium> :)
<rww> Hey everyone. I suspect I'm a little late to the party on this one (had to step out for a few minutes), but I've been thinking about !o4o a little and would appreciate it if I could bounce some questions off you.
<rww> I submitted an !o4o factoid change a little while ago, as you know, partially because of the whole meoblast001 thing, and because of a couple of interactions I've had in the past in -ot that didn't go particularly well either. I assume the general consensus on that change was that banning the topic because it can cause flames is a little over the top, right?
<rww> That's what I was thinking, and LjL said something similar in PM, anyway. So then I was looking over !o4o and noticed that most of the other topics on there (with the exception of a couple like questionably-legal stuff, suicide, and drugs), appear to be there mainly because talking about them tends to end up in flaming...
<rww> Iono, it just seemed a little confusing to me, expecially considered that when -ot occasionally discusses religion, poltics, etc. and it doesn't end up in flames, the ops don't do anything about it :/
<rww> So the actual question, I guess, would be: are the topics in !o4o (with the exception of those with legal implications) actually disallowed in offtopic, or are the arguments that usually ensue disallowed?
<rww> Heh. Okay, well I have to go out for a while, and I know I'm not supposed to idle in here, so I'll /part now.
<Myrtti> hum.
<Myrtti> that's one weird backlog
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> going to remove metbsd
<bazhang> he's been trolling for far too long
<tritium> I just did.
<bazhang> k
<Flannel> blah.  That's what I get for stepping out for a few minutes for nourishment.
<bazhang> same here :)
<tritium> Are you properly nourished?
 * Flannel is hungry, needs food badly.
<Flannel> I have aquired suitable nourishment, yes.
<tritium> metbsd is in #archlinux now.  Looks like another arch troll.
 * Myrtti has coffee
<tritium> Bed time.  Good night.
<bazhang> night
<Myrtti> I feel a bit odd about the request of putting mental illnesses on the list
<Myrtti> that would mean that I shouldn't mention about my experiences
<bazhang> a bit surprised maco is/was pushing so hard on the cursing
<Flannel> re: the "list".  That's an extrapolation of the CoC/IRCG to common sense/etc.  Just because its not explicitly stated on said list doesn't make it automatically correct.  Just as many topics that are perfectly fine could be considered "on the list".
<Myrtti> indeed
<Myrtti> I also think that barring mental illnesses as a topic is one of the steps towards... hmmm I was going to say the n word with z in it, but I'll just use Orwellian Neotalk and also note, that it doesn't actually embrace people of different backgrounds
<Myrtti> I know there's plenty of Ubuntu users out there who use helping out in this effort as a mental rehabilitation
<Flannel> Just because one person trolled a particular group of people doesn't mean we have to ban discussion re: anything that troll mentioned.
<Myrtti> yup
<bazhang> panarchy is still around; was just on #freenode
<bazhang> wonder if maubot is any relation to meobot
<Myrtti> I just banforwarded an ip that I noticed had someone with the word Bot both in nick and ident
<Myrtti> ^
<bazhang> its replicating!
<Flannel> Oh.
<Flannel> Mau Mau
<Flannel> Howdy chazzwazzer
<chazzwazzer> sorry?
<Flannel> Its a greeting.  I'll bet you're wondering why you're here.
<Myrtti> that's why ^
<chazzwazzer> yes i understand now
<Myrtti> chazzwazzer: are you running that bot?
<chazzwazzer> trying to run one
<Myrtti> why are you connecting it to #ubuntu?
<chazzwazzer> actually trying to write a bot with python
<chazzwazzer> because it is the one with most users and easier to listen
<Flannel> Well, you're welcome to write one/run one/etc.  But please keep it out of ubuntu channels (and actually, you're best bet is to keep it out of any channel unless uninvited)
<Myrtti> do you realise that you're causing unneeded noise to the already busy channel, and we already have quite enough of bots already
<chazzwazzer> i didnt
<chazzwazzer> really
<Flannel> er, unless invited.  That makes more sense.
<chazzwazzer> ok i'll test it somewhere else
<chazzwazzer> what do you suggest then?
<chazzwazzer> and can i join to ubuntu know?
<chazzwazzer> not as a bot
<Flannel> Yeah, give me a sec.
<Flannel> chazzwazzer: Go ahead
<chazzwazzer> cool, thanks
<Flannel> As far as where you can run your bot.  I'm not really sure what would be an appropriate channel.  Obviously do the testing in a channel you own.  And then for input and stuff... You'll have to talk to the admins of the channel(s) in question.
<Flannel> And, admins don't mean going into the channel, saying "Does anyone care if I run a bot?" and then turning it on after five minutes.  (No, I'm not accusing you of that, but I've seen it happen)
<Flannel> A good place to start asking may be whereever you had in mind for the bot to be in production.  Whatever community it looks to help.
<elky> try searching the channel list for 'bots'. the ubuntu versions are actually for our bots only, but there should be a few general-use ones.
<elky> bah
<Flannel> elky ^^
<elky> chazzwazzer, try searching the channel list for 'bots'. the ubuntu versions are actually for our bots only, but there should be a few general-use ones.
<chazzwazzer> i
<chazzwazzer> i've jus seen others for testing
<chazzwazzer> thanks again
<elky> chazzwazzer, ah, then if you have no further issues, we prefer to not have people idle here as it complicates things when there's trouble
<chazzwazzer> ok
<elky> well, at least he has manners
<Myrtti> I've got an intresting apartment
<Myrtti> that sound reminded me of a sound of a hard drive reader head screeching against the disk
<elky> Myrtti, maybe it's haunted by the nortons ghosts of dead platters.
 * Myrtti installs smartmontools
<elky> *ba dum tish*
<Myrtti> now that I've got my stomach protection meds I can triple the amount of coffee, right?
<Gary> sounds cool
<jussi01> Myrtti: haha... no
<ikonia> Fujisan ? was he one of the famous trolls ?
<Myrtti> yes
<Myrtti> where is he?
<ikonia> I thought as much
<ikonia> he just joined #macos
<ikonia> I just left
<ikonia> I was laughing watching panarchy take a rail roading for asking / spamming for IIS help
<elky> heh
<ikonia> </naughty>
 * elky does the 'i get my new laptop tomorrow' dance
<ikonia> elky: well done
<ikonia> finally ordered one
<elky> yeah. vostro 1310, 4g ram, 9 cell battery
<ikonia> nice long battery
<ikonia> cycle.noarch : Calendar program for women
<ikonia> the fedora developers have much humour I think
<Myrtti> ikonia: hm?
<elky> Myrtti, it's a cycle calendar for women, like you get in some diaries
<Myrtti> yes, I know, I use it myself
<ikonia> yes yes, but acctually making an application.....
<ikonia> wow ! really
<ikonia> I thought it was one of those "silly" apps
<elky> ikonia, they exist for real
<ikonia> or even a play on the name
<ikonia> I didn't think it was a serious app - (just scolling through calendar apps on platforms )
<Myrtti> I don't believe on the rhythm method (who sane minded would) but it is nice to have when you're going to see the gyn
<elky> ikonia, if you dont get any physical trigger symptoms, it's hard to know when you're about to soil
 * ikonia steps backwards
<elky> hehe, i think we're hurting his boy brain
<Myrtti> ikonia: it's only us, dear... and you're mum has had her periods as well ;-)
<ikonia> I thought it was one of the clever app names
<Myrtti> your, even
<ikonia> quite shocked it's a serious app, I thought the fedora developers where showing humour
<Myrtti> it's not like the plague, and you don't have to sacrifice two turtle doves or anything after chatting with us on IRC when we're menstruating
<elky> ikonia, well, it is a play, but it isn't a play, if you get what i mean?
<ikonia> yes
<elky> Myrtti, lets just end this here for the poor guy's sanity :)
<ikonia> just a little surprised
<Myrtti> hehe
<ikonia> there was all the serious ones in the list, then that one and it made me chuckle
<ikonia> shock horror - it's a sesrious one too
<Myrtti> ikonia: mencal is for cli, I've used that too ;-)
<ikonia> you have a cli app too.........
<elky> when my evil brother learned about 'the cycle'... he came into my room, pointed at me and burst out laughing and said 'you bleed from your ...' and continued laughing as he left the room.
<ikonia> that's brothers for you
<elky> ikonia, this one is especially vile
<Myrtti> elky: I would have asked him to try bikini waxing. That would have made him bleed as well.
<ikonia> all sisters say that
<elky> ikonia, unless of course it's commonplace for big brothers to throw little brothers in dumpsters, urinate on them, then close the dumpster on the poor, scared, traumatised kid.
<ikonia> elky: not common, but I know of worse borthers.....
<ikonia> I also know business collegues who would pay for his servics....
<ikonia> services
<elky> ikonia, he's still 'especially vile'
<ikonia> gnomefreak's back using his real nick
<gnomefreak> ikonia: :) i try to always
<ikonia> elky: I'm trying to change my calander server setup to be a caldev based server so that I can use desktop clients AND the e71 to sync, I'm curious if you've done any research being an E71 geek
<ikonia> or Myrtti for that matter as I know she puts in the time with nokia stuff
<Myrtti> I've actually once filed a bug for cycle in launchpad, but maco marked it as incomplete and canceled/deleted since I couldn't reproduce it again
<Myrtti> ikonia: I still haven't done that blogpost about opensync :-/
<gnomefreak> anyone know of a applet timer that counts down?
<Myrtti> gnomefreak: screenlet has one
<Myrtti> screenlets
<Myrtti> http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/3328510787/
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: thanks
<Myrtti> probably others have too, but I haven't looked
<ikonia> Myrtti: laughing hard at your count down function
<Myrtti> *blush*
<Myrtti> 4d, 14h, 5m! MARK!
<ikonia> gnomefreak: "stopwatch" app also
<Myrtti> I'm really, really waiting for that hug at Stansted. I'm so beat up with work and everything currently I don't know how many turns for the worse I could take. The closer the time for the plane landing comes, the chances of everything getting FUBAR'd is smaller
<Myrtti> I was fairly optimistic I could pull this off until yesterday afternoon
<Myrtti> then the server died and now I'm just almost catatonically waiting for something to explode
<elky> ikonia, there's not even anything decent for gmail i dont think
<Myrtti> prepared to take it in stride and just cry
<ikonia> elky: google calander sync was released a few days ago 
<gnomefreak> ikonia: thanks my going to look at those in a few
<ikonia> hence why I'm trying to get something as close to that to run locally
<ikonia> hence caldev
 * gnomefreak would love to be able to use google calender remotely (set things and sync with sunbird
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: thats a nice theme and the file browser is nice with the tree view
<Myrtti> gnomefreak: but... sunbird has the google cal provider?
<Myrtti> you want it to be synced to other apps/platforms as well?
<jussi01> you can do it with kontact and some little external app
<ikonia> Myrtti: was that for me ?
<ikonia> oh
<ikonia> gnomefreak: you can do that !!! I'm looking at this at the moment
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: yep it supports google and has its own google binary name slips my mind but soon i have bugs to fix it in and trying to get rules to grap devel version but havent gooten it right yet
<ikonia> gnomefreak: only I don't want to use google calander, I want to host my own 
<jussi01> http://www.terminally-incoherent.com/blog/2007/10/11/howto-two-way-sync-between-kontact-and-gcal/
<gnomefreak> sunbird is being a pain in the butt and seamonkey 2.0 is mostly simmple but doesnt like to be builts on everything prior to Jaunty (bug) and seamonkey 1 is easy ;)
<ikonia> gnomefreak: I'm getting quite on board with sunbird
<gnomefreak> it has a few bugs that are stumping me but i should have it fixed in the next week or 2
<ikonia> you're fixing some bugs, cool
<elky> ikonia, really? i havent had time to check it out
<ikonia> elky: syncml is supposed to deal with it now
<ikonia> hence I'm now trying to setup a central point for my calendar and contacts database so my applications (thunderbird/sunbird) can sync them / update them, and so can my E71 
<ikonia> been trying for this for an age but it looks like it's getting close to do-able
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !no, lm-sensors is <alias> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !no, lm-sensors is <reply> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<jussi01> !lm-sensors
<ubottu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<jussi01> !no, lm-sensors is <reply> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<jussi01> !lm-sensors > rww
<ikonia> I liked the shorter version
<ikonia> update the page - not the factoid (in my view) 
<jussi01> I think the longer one conforms to the sort of factoid we have for most others, thus giving a sense of correctness and continuity
<jussi01> !-lm-sensors
<ubottu> lm-sensors has no aliases - added by jrib on 2007-09-27 03:50:30 - last edited by jussi01 on 2009-03-12 10:20:42
<ikonia> its informative sure, no argumet, I just think a few of the factoids are a little long or floody when a link to a maintained wiki page would work just as well
<jussi01> !lm-sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<jussi01> thats 2 lines here
<ikonia> it's not that long actually
<jussi01> dont think its too long 
<ikonia> it's 3 here as my screen is a little smaller
<jussi01> yeah
<ikonia> you're right, it's not that long
<jussi01> :)
<Myrtti> four on mine
 * jussi01 huggles ikonia
<ikonia> it's all fine
<jussi01> Myrtti: you are not supposed to use size 16 fonts :P
<jussi01> *g*
<Myrtti> jussi01: I'm not supposed to IRC at work, but then again, if I wouldn't, I would not be on IRC at all
<jussi01> hahah
<jussi01> ok, Im off for a quick reinstall back soon
<gnomefreak> Myrtti:  i the screenshot what is the name of the filebrowser? the one with tree view?
<Myrtti> gnomefreak: thunar
<Myrtti> gnomefreak: I'm on xubuntru
<Myrtti> xubuntu
<jussi01> hrm, quick reminder, anything else I need to backup except my /home?
<gnomefreak> ah i used to use dolphin. I will look at depends for it asn see if i want the libs on system
<ikonia> jussi01: thats it 
<Myrtti> jussi01: /etc?
 * Myrtti doesn't want to lose her sources.list or cups/sane configs
<jussi01> meh... just home. its a generic install
<Myrtti> the size of /etc is peanuts anyway
<jussi01> Im off to install - bak laters
<Myrtti> backing it up in addition doesn't take that much space and is good to have in your backup routines anyway
<ikonia> * Panarchy has quit (K-lined)
 * Myrtti puts that in her collection of memorabilia ♥ 
 * ikonia offers the channel an drink of their choice
<Myrtti> :-D
<Tm_T> ikonia: whyyyyyyy!!11
 * Tm_T hides
<ikonia> Tm_T: a wise choice
<bazhang> Anand (n=kavita@118.91.188.72 another nick for asustek iirc
<Myrtti> will he NEVER stop?
<bazhang> he tracked me to another channel I was in to say hi, then quit
<bazhang> cuh-reeeepy...
<bazhang>  m0nik3r5 (n=sluttySu@c-67-183-212-185.hsd1.wa.comcast.net still not changing I see
<Myrtti> lolwhut?!
<Myrtti> [14:21] ~~~rww [n=rww@pdpc/supporter/active/rww] has quit ["K-lined"]
<Myrtti> I wonder what's behind that
<Pici> Myrtti: Its in double quotes, so its his own quit message.
<Myrtti> doh.
<ikonia> ha ha
 * Myrtti just had 30min telco with the customer
<Myrtti> moar coffee
<Tm_T> Myrtti: you atleast have paying customers (;)
<Myrtti> Tm_T: erm, actually ...
<Myrtti> Tm_T: since this was supposed to be done by Christmas...
<Myrtti> >__<
<Tm_T> ...whopsie!
<Tm_T> Myrtti: you atleast haD paying customers (;)
<jpds> !compiz is <reply>Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, jpds said: !compiz is <reply>Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<jpds> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> I need a vacation ;______;
<Myrtti> none of the decent usable text editors worked for me to print the source for debugging, so I made a pdf of them with latex.
<Myrtti> I'm so lame :-<
 * pleia2 hasn't taken a full week off from work since 2006
<pleia2> but I'm taking care of that next week :)
<pleia2> 9 days in a row off! gasp!!
<Myrtti> I don't think I've had a full week off either since... since...
<Myrtti> höm
<Myrtti> pleia2: I see your 2006 and raise with 2004
<pleia2> hehe
<Pici> I have over 200 vacation hours saved up, and close to 300 sick hours.
<Daviey> "sick hours" ?!
<Seeker`> Pici: about 30 days holiday?
<Daviey> can you pre-book a sick day for next month?
<Pici> Daviey: Not really, but I can take personal days liberally if I don't feel like coming in.  Plus I get a certain number paid back to me at the end of the year.
<Daviey> ahh
<juliux> hi
<Seeker`> hi
<juliux> Myrtti: aren't you living inside the eu?
<Myrtti> juliux: yup
<juliux> Myrtti: i thought insinde the eu you have to take off two weeks in a row per year
<Seeker`> juliux: I wasn't aware of that being the case in the UK
<juliux> Seeker`: in germany you have to
<Seeker`> you can take your holiday whenver you want
<juliux> Seeker`: but could be that it is only a german law not an eu one
<Seeker`> I believe that is more likely to be the case
<juliux> normaly this stupid stuff comes from the eu;)
<Myrtti> juliux: last year I got only 12 days in total
<Myrtti> no
<Myrtti> ten
<juliux> Myrtti: ohhh
<topyli> :-o
<juliux> the minimum in germany is 25 days
<Seeker`> Myrtti: you only got, or you only took?
<juliux> that is the vacation days you have to take per year
<Myrtti> that's what you get for starting in a new company in November 2007
<Seeker`> I think we have a minimum of 28 days per year, including 8 bank holidays
<Myrtti> 2 days per each month worked until end of march
<Myrtti> = 10
<Seeker`> so a minimum of 20 you can choose yourself
<Seeker`> I think
<Seeker`> but you don't *have* to take them
<Seeker`> you just have to be given the choice
<juliux> i have 26 vacation days per year
<juliux> and i have to take them
<Myrtti> last year the only full week I had was spoilt by a boss coming to complain me on IRC that someone has to answer a client on support@
<Myrtti> "you're my only hope, Myrtti"
<juliux> if i don' t take them my employer can get in trouble
<Myrtti> tidlititidi
<Seeker`> juliux: companies tend not to like you not taking them, as it generally means that they carry over to the next year
<juliux> ohh the german law says the minimum is 20 days if you have a 5 day working week
 * Myrtti smacks herself for Monty Python reference #elsewhere, followed by Star Wars reference here
<juliux> Seeker`: yes but then you have to take them until the end of march
<Pici> Look sir, droids!
<Seeker`> juliux: not over here
<Seeker`> someone I know has 40 or 50 days holiday built up over the years
<Myrtti> Pici: scruffy looking nerfherder!
<Pici> Myrtti: Who ya calling scruffy lookin'?
<Myrtti> EEEEEVVRY byte is saaacred, evvry byte is great, if a byte is wasted, god get quite irate!
<Myrtti> I - need - a - vacation
<Seeker`> Myrtti: take one then?
<Myrtti> the problem here is I've got difficulties dividing my time strictly between work and non-work
<Myrtti> Seeker`: can't until May I think
<Myrtti> I'm not sure
<Myrtti> *shrug*
<Myrtti> fortunately my current employer is quite strict about the holidays and my coworkers as well
<jussi01> Myrtti: topyli translation, pretty please? Onko kukaan hkissä su
<jussi01> (stupid spoken language)
<Myrtti> is anyone in helsinki on sunday
<jussi01> ahh ok :)
<topyli> a couple of abbreviations there :)
<Myrtti> jussi01: hki, tre, rmk, hml, vlk, jns :-P
<Myrtti> anyone else come up with more?
<Myrtti> tku
<jussi01> rmk, vlk?
<Myrtti> riihimäki, valkeakoski
<jussi01> ahh
<jussi01> and rovaniemi?
<Myrtti> I'd guess rvn, but am not sure
<Myrtti> lpr
<Myrtti> that's lappeenranta
<topyli> rovaniemi = roi
<Myrtti> ah, true
<Myrtti> forgot that
<Myrtti> also affectionately known as rollo
<Myrtti> :-D
<jussi01> hrm... 
<jussi01> anyone know an equivalent for this? http://www.applian.com/flvplayer/download_flv_player.php
<jdong>  jussi01 what, a FLV player?
<Myrtti> "vlc"?
<Myrtti> *cough*
 * Myrtti doesn't know in reality
<jussi01> Myrtti: yeah, vlc doesnt seem to like it... its weird
<jdong> yeah flv is usually just MPEG4-ASP/AVC and MP3/AAC audio
<jussi01> maybe jsut that link is screwed...
<jdong> any ffmpeg based player should do it
<jussi01> hrm, can anyone open this: rtmp://87.21.36.251/live/euronews
<jussi01> the suggested program is the one mentioned abov...
<jdong> EEW GOATS DOING IT
<jdong> haha just kidding *opesn mplayer*
<jussi01> jdong: is supposed to be wuronews ...
<jussi01> euronews
<Myrtti> jdong: you just hilighted Dave2 
<Myrtti> just FYI
<jussi01> oh that was nasty...
<jdong> Recently, the open source media player XBMC has acquired preliminary support for playing RTMP streams in its SVN version (see the patch).
<jdong> said patch: http://xbmc.org/trac/ticket/4905
<Seeker`> the chances of dave2 managing to type the correct /win command to get to this channel are probably quite low; I think we'll be safe for now
<Myrtti> Seeker`: *SNORK*
<Myrtti> true, dat
<jussi01> hahahah you are really nasty today :P
<jussi01> jdong: any luck?
<jdong> jussi01: VLC jussi01 nope
<jdong> no vlc, no mplayer
<jdong> maybe try that XBMC patch
<jdong> silliness
<Myrtti> jussi01: if you didn't know about Dave2's fixation about goats, 13:37 and irssi windows, you're really out of touch ;-)
<jdong> (can't you just use Flash player)
<Myrtti> isn't that... *cough*
<Myrtti> realplayer thing?
<jdong> Myrtti: nope
<jdong> ADOBE
<Myrtti> I thought rtsp always is
<jdong> rt*m*p :)
<jussi01> vlc _seems_ to support it, but nothing opens :/
<Myrtti> oh doodah.
<Myrtti> I was just about to install my scanner drivers, went to the prompt "the 50M driver package is already downloaded on the home se-eh-eh... D'OH"
<Dave2> Seeker`, good job I'm on XChat here then!
<Seeker`> Dave2: :O
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, sharef_ said: ubottu is is the smartest one here :P
<Myrtti> jpds: you MISSED YOUR CHANCE
<Seeker`> you mean we could have said whatever we wanted for those 22 seconds?
<Flannel> Seeker`: You can say whatever you want at any time.  It would just be logged forever!
<Seeker`> :P
<Myrtti> wheep.
<Seeker`> lo Myrtti 
<Myrtti> I haz blogged.
<Myrtti> nao I can haz tea.
<Myrtti> tea nomnom
 * Myrtti kicks Jaiku
<Myrtti> work dammit
<Myrtti> arggghhh
<Seeker`> Myrtti: where did youz blog?
<Myrtti> it at my blogz, silly! douh. http://myrtti.fi/ etc.
<Myrtti> damn that looks horrible on the planet
<Myrtti> oh well
<Seeker`> Myrtti: nice
<Myrtti> I hate new facebook
<Seeker`> Myrtti: why?
<Seeker`> facebook is being weird, i'm getting updates appearing twice on the same page
<Myrtti> Seeker`: it's the rollout
<Myrtti> makes it wonky
<ikonia> it's crap
<ikonia> they have changed the layout
<jpds> Wow, Panarchy just spammed a bunch of Debian channels over at OFTC.
<Seeker`> fun
<Seeker`> I wonder if some people have "Troll" written down the middle, like a stick of rock
<Seeker`> Myrtti: have you tried rock before?
 * jussi01 prods ikonia
<Seeker`> jussi01: get a room!
<jussi01> /arn Seeker`now I hve one :D
<Seeker`> "arn"?
<jussi01> (alias for remove, notify)
<Seeker`> :P
<jussi01> cept wouldnt have worked cause of the typo
<Seeker`> hehe
<Myrtti> Seeker`: did I forget to mention it in the entry? Duncans mum gave me a bag full to take back to Finland to give to my niece and nephew...
<ikonia> jpds: really ?
<Myrtti> I forgot to take them to Valkeakoski with me so I still have them waiting there for the delivery
<Seeker`> Myrtti: didn't see it in the entry
<jpds> ikonia: Just messaged the same question to multiple channels cos he 'wanted input'.
<ikonia> what an idiot
<Myrtti> Seeker`: right. Should have added it.
<Myrtti> don't know if I cba though
<Myrtti> should work a bit more
<Seeker`> :O
<Seeker`> but its midnight!
<Myrtti> but if I get this done, I can clean and pack and go to UK with one less thing to worry about
<Seeker`> fair enough
<Myrtti> it's always like "few more lines and it's done"
<Seeker`> heh
<Myrtti> and then I realise, damn, it needs a special case for this particular thing
<Myrtti> because if it's not attended, the whole thing is going to unravel
<Seeker`> :(
<Myrtti> and it keeps on coming more and more complex
<Myrtti> and now I'm in a stage I printed the whole script, took a bunch of crayons and drew flow charts in the margins
<ikonia> jpds: he just got what I can only assume is a k-line on that network so no big deal
<Myrtti> almost drew the debugging pentagram with regexp, bash, linux, mediawiki and emacs on the points and lit candles
<Myrtti> and almost started to sacrifice Jolt Cola to my Tux plushie
<jussi01> ikonia: pm?
<Seeker`> dounfd gu
<Seeker`> wtf was that; "Sounds fun"
<jussi01> Seeker`: hahahah
<ikonia> jussi01: of course
<jussi01> nini all - bed time - if I can sleep
#ubuntu-ops 2009-03-13
<LjL> Nafallo, around - and busy?
<Nafallo> yes to both :-)
<LjL> Nafallo: ok good, i'd never want to distract you when you're actually doing nothing and bored and might appreciate the disturbance
<LjL> Nafallo: just if and when you like, i suppose you know the song Flickan och kråkan? would like to know if my translation sounds decent in english http://paste.ubuntu.com/130398/
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<LjjjL> i'm not on my client, can't do things quickly
<LjjjL> if that was a false call, pelase -r
<LjjjL> but it was not
<LjL> !ops | serious attacks being attempted
<ubottu> serious attacks being attempted: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (serious attacks being attempted)
<Flannel> Oh, fun.
<Flannel> Just when I have to leave.
<Flannel> Well, good luck.  Hopefully others are awake to help if needde.
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> In #launchpad, MTecknology said: !no foo is <reply>bar
<ubottu> In #launchpad, MTecknology said: !MTeck is sorry, just showing an example
<tritium> @btlogin
<jdong> sigh. :)
<jdong> is ubotu really the messaging proxy? :)
<tritium> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tritium> @btlogin
<Myrtti> örbönbörbön
<Flannel> Is.... that what you say when you're eating candy?
<Myrtti> it prolly would be what I'd say if I whacked my face into a bowl filled with müesli served *IN* and *WITH* a full pot of coffee.
<Myrtti> with high velocity
<Myrtti> I feel like I need someone to shoot a gun by my ear so I'd wake up
<Flannel> Holy cow
<Flannel> Myrtti: -ot too
<Myrtti> @bansearch kraft
<ubottu> No matches found for kraft!n=user@c-76-17-202-76.hsd1.mn.comcast.net in any channel
<Flannel> I've seen him around, acting like a normal person, which is why I didn't ban him in #u, just removed.
<Flannel> Mmm, I wonder if I made that up.
<Myrtti> and which is the reason I didn't kick him from -ot, just yelled at him
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, jel said: ubottu: easiest way is to wait for the next release of Ubuntu, which will be here in april.
<jpds> Haha; virtuald has a nice real name.
 * Myrtti tosses Friday European lunchtime link
<Myrtti> http://www.yvettesbridalformal.com/
<topyli> hehehe
<topyli> ooh music
<Mez> Myrtti: what phone is it that you have ?
 * Mez is thinking of getting an N96
<Myrtti> N95. I'll probably upgrade to N86 once it's launched
<ikonia> the E71 is the choice of the sane
<Myrtti> agree
<bazhang> really
<bazhang> what about n82
<topyli> the e-series is sane, the n-series is media devices
<Myrtti> Mez: hold on, I'll search my web of contacts about N96
<bazhang> <thefeds> what do you call a phobia of linux?
<Myrtti> Mez: N96 doesn't have VOIP dialer... somehow I have the impression it's a bit limited in other ways as well
<shadeslayer> LjL: you free??
<bazhang> shadeslayer, how may we help you
<shadeslayer> well im banned from #ubuntu,and one of my friends needs help,i tried somethings but cant get his installation to work
<bazhang> shadeslayer, then try the forums
<shadeslayer> i was wondering if you could let me in for a brief time
<bazhang> ubuntuforums.org
<ikonia> no
<shadeslayer> well i told him to get help from #ubuntu
<ikonia> shadeslayer: this is not going to happen
<shadeslayer> ok
<ikonia> shadeslayer: more so after you tried to ban dodge 30 seconds after leaving the channel last time
<bazhang> ixnay on the orumsfay?
<shadeslayer> thank you 
<bazhang> oh I see
<ikonia> you're welcome
<ikonia> shadeslayer: anything else you need from us ?
<shadeslayer> will you guys please help him out,he is a newbie
<shadeslayer> his nick is vikas1990
<shadeslayer> thats all i ask
<ikonia> shadeslayer: this is nothing to do with operator/abuse issues
<ikonia> if you have nothing else you need from us please leave the channel and go about your day
<shadeslayer> thats a request
<shadeslayer> ok
<ikonia> thats also shadeslayer
<ikonia> he's in #grub asking the same questions as vikas1990 in #ubuntu
<bazhang> yep
<ikonia> hard to prove it's him, different IP 
<ikonia> not sure how to act
<bazhang> @bansearch urgreat
<ubottu> No matches found for urgreat!*@* in any channel
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> @bansearch 59.177.130.200
<ubottu> No matches found for 59.177.130.200!*@* in any channel
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> @bansearch vikas1990
<ubottu> No matches found for vikas1990!n=ubuntu@59.177.130.200 in any channel
<bazhang> n=quassel@122.163.103.227)
<bazhang> for urgreat
<ikonia> ugreat is not online though
<ikonia> I'm talking about vikas1990 shadeslayers "friend"
<bazhang> maybe they are two different people though
<bazhang> and he is asking on his behalf
<ikonia> well, I doubt it as shadeslayer is in #grub asking the same queston
<ikonia> possibly
<bazhang> occams razor though
<bazhang> TB`> I will check torrents for pysol
<bazhang> :0
<Mez> why the e71?
<Mez> http://www.mobilefun.co.uk/cat/Sim-Free-Nokia-Mobile-Phones.htm <-- where I can choose from (well, that or any of the other brands)
<ikonia> Mez: beacause it rules
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> what about me?
<Mez> ikonia: does it ?
<ikonia> yes totally
<Myrtti> I've got plenty of friends who work at Nokia
<Myrtti> I've never heard them mention N96
<Myrtti> they all have E71
<Myrtti> it's our company base phone model as well
<Myrtti> if you want a phone and are granted one, that's what you get.
<bazhang> :/
<Myrtti> it may lack on Multimedia junk
<Mez> well, it's more of a case of that's where I get my discount from
<Myrtti> but I've heard that all the other features of E71 rock your socks off
<ikonia> it is fine with multi-media junk
<Mez> lol, though apparently it's not that much of a discount, as the discount's only on the markup
<ikonia> it is mega mega mega overall 
<ikonia> I'm loving it
<ikonia> my socks are officially rocked off
<Mez> woo - £21 discount on it if I get one
 * Mez sighs
<Nafallo> Sega Mega Drive?
 * Mez just wants a phone with GPS for geocaching :D
 * Nafallo just wants a phone with GPS to AVOID GETTING LOST!
<Nafallo> and that's why I have two of them...
<Mez> lol
<Myrtti> bazhang: that's an ok phone, a tad old though already but looks like peeps like it a lot
<bazhang> Myrtti, the E71 is newer?
<Myrtti> yeah
<Nafallo> hmm
<bazhang> Myrtti, does it have usb/sdcard
<Myrtti> bazhang: d'oh?
 * Nafallo wonder what the current pricing on the N96 could be
<bazhang> that is all I care about
<Nafallo> £459 still :-/
<bazhang> current one has only bluetooth, so need to bt to another phone, remove sdcard then attach to computer to get going
<Myrtti> why does nokia.hk have cooler stuff than nokia.fi
<Myrtti> unfair
<Mez> Nafallo: £429.95 from my company (sim free)
<Nafallo> Mez: really? what company is that?
<Mez> Nafallo: http://www.mobilefun.co.uk/product/15893.htm
<Myrtti> bazhang: Up to 8 GB of expandable memory with micro SD card slot
<bazhang> Myrtti, nice; thanks muchly
<Nafallo> Mez: heh. you're cheaper than shop.nokia.co.uk :-P
<Myrtti> USB 2.0 via Micro USB interface and mass storage class support to support drag and drop functionality
<Mez> Nafallo: good :D
 * ikonia ends sales pitch for E71
<bazhang> wow that sounds awesome
<Nafallo> bazhang: N96 comes w/ 16GB and are expandable with an additional 32GB.
<Myrtti> bazhang: OOH.
<Nafallo> bazhang: just saying... :-)
<Myrtti> bazhang: Bluetooth wireless technology 2.0 with A2DP Stereo audio 
<Myrtti> BADUMTSIH
<bazhang> Nafallo, hehe
<Mez> Nafallo: and the e71 too
<Myrtti> BT2.0 ♥ 
<bazhang> 48gb?
<Mez> Nafallo: we seem to be cheaper than them on most things :d
<bazhang> that is 11 eeepcs!
<topyli> i would like useful bluetooth
<Nafallo> I would like bluetooth that doesn't drain the phone battery ;-)
<Myrtti> bluetooth2.0 always makes me drool profusely
<Nafallo> like in... TOTAL DRAINAGE
<Myrtti> Nafallo: in theory bt2 handles that part better than 1
<topyli> Nafallo: that and decent speeds would satisfy my definition of "useful" :)
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops sladeshayer currently identified as shadeslayer so it can't be his mate, using the real name of "maddy" which is his ban dodging name that he says was his mate
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Nafallo> topyli: I only care about getting the music from the phone to the headset anyway :-)
<bazhang> vikas changed to maddy? 
<ikonia> no
<bazhang> oh misread sorry
<topyli> Nafallo: i would like to copy music between computers and phones quickly as well
<Nafallo> topyli: USB2?
 * Nafallo doesn't enable bluetooth on his lappy
<topyli> Nafallo: yep, but that is a CABLE :\
<bazhang> tb` back for more
<Nafallo> turned off in BIOS etc... :-)
<Nafallo> topyli: it is an AWESOME cable though
<topyli> hehe
<topyli> with better battery life with bt, mobile internet would be nicer too. again, i'm using a CABLE for that right now
<Myrtti> I can't wait for the N86 :-D
<Myrtti> then I've got a "proper" camera
<ikonia> the only answer is an E71.....there can be but one 
<Myrtti> ikonia: I know I'd want one, but I want a decent camera
<Myrtti> though *knockknock* it might be that that need may subside in future
<Myrtti> if I get a real one
<ikonia> the E71 camera is "fine" 
<ikonia> just not mega
<ikonia> everything else is 
<Myrtti> ikonia: it's still a downgrade from what I have now
<ikonia> yes, 
<ikonia> it's all about your needs
<bazhang> there can be but one? hahaha
<ikonia> if I can get this calander/contacts setup syncing from a central point then I will never need another device again 
<ikonia> bazhang: I'm doing marketing for nokia ;)
<ikonia> that's my new slogan
<bazhang> ikonia, aha, your nick is a mashup of nokia
<bazhang> inokia
<ikonia> ha ha
<ikonia> someone else said that ages ok
<bazhang> hehe
<ikonia> thats just co-incidence
<bazhang> mmkay
<ikonia> it is
<bazhang> yep
<Myrtti> iNokia
<ikonia> until I got the E71 I couldn't give a monkeys about phones, they where just a phone device
<bazhang> no connection what so ever
<ikonia> its only this year I've appriciated a handy device
<topyli> i always enjoyed nokia communicators and qwerty smartphones. recently downgraded to an e51 and got an eeepc
<ikonia> topyli: I was the opposite, always liked the dumbest phone handset, never saw the point or got on with smart phones....until the mighty E71
<bazhang> <Ongavezirke> Hozsanna brotha
<Myrtti> he again?
<Myrtti> quassel251: *cough*
<quassel251> oh crud. I always forget this has an auto join list
<ikonia> jussi01 in dusguise, genni ?
<jussi01> is me
<Myrtti> silly rabbit
<Myrtti> tricks are for kids
<Myrtti> 3 days, 10 hours!
 * elky is still trying to decide if blowing the vista partition away on the dell is worth it...
<ikonia> elky: it is
<elky> i have a reinstall dvd
<Myrtti> it is then
<elky> although, it has already proven it's stability when installing updates for the vid driver
<elky> Myrtti, the problem is that if i decide i need it, it's going to be a 4+ hour wait to get it back on, and i dont know if it does so without blowing everything away
<elky> i mean, i want to blow away the system recovery partition too. it's a whole 10gb in itself
<Myrtti> elky: one word "virtualbox"
<elky> ikonia, ever reinstalled a dell from the OS disc they include? does it overwrite everything, or behave properly
<elky> Myrtti, questionable legality there...
<Myrtti> I wouldn't allow Windows TCP/IP stack touch hardware directly in any case
<ikonia> overwrite everything
<ikonia> it's one of those crapp "image restore" things
<elky> Myrtti, i dont know if a dell OEM would go into virtualbox anyway
<ikonia> as I recal it does some sort of hardware check
<ikonia> so probably not
<Myrtti> elky: the one I had on my optiplex 755 went fine for two first times
<Myrtti> erm, actually, it was XP, so I wouldn't be sure
<Myrtti> nvm
<Myrtti> holy hell
<Myrtti> KAVITY != KAVITA
<Myrtti> whoa
<elky> meh. i do still have an xp install...but while i did promise to try it properly, it did only come with vista home basic, so all the fun stuff isnt there
<ikonia> thats crap 
<Myrtti> ditch the vista
<elky> Myrtti, kavita == asustek?
<Myrtti> yeah
<Myrtti> well, kavita has been his ident
<elky> Myrtti, plus, the hostmask is completely not asustek's style
<Myrtti> yeah
<Myrtti> needs a small mental adjustment that
<ikonia> just got a pm from shadelayer telling me "from reading the logs he can I see I think he's vikas1990" how sad that he knows what he's doing with all his pathetic lies and games then reads the logs of the channel to try to come up with more lies/defenses
<elky> ikonia, also, even the broadcom is working perfectly fine in the livecd :D
<ikonia> hi shadeslayer - instead of reading these logs trying to work out how to come up with more lies to get unbanned - just stop behaving like a trouble maker and start telling the truth
<ikonia> elky: yes, it does work well
<elky> you got the same one?
<elky> 1395 or whatever
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> I think....
<ikonia> damn, can't check it
<elky> gah, now i gotta think of a name...
<ikonia> gelf
<elky> that doesnt fit my 'mythical creatures' naming schema
<ikonia> vixen
<elky> female foxes are not mythical :P
<ikonia> I thought it was a female "elf" thing too 
<elky> maybe, dunno. either way, elfs are humanoids, not 'creatures'/beasts
<ikonia> centaur 
<elky> old laptop is centaur, 701 is lamia, desktop is chimaera
<elky> ikonia, i'm leaning towards manticore
<elky> my linode is phoenix (since i can rebirth that easy ;)), otherwise i'd have called this phoenix
<Myrtti> medusa banshee pegasos 
<elky> alternatively, i could call it 'pegasus' as it's specs 'kill' the desktop pc
<elky> Myrtti, out of my brainz kthx
<ikonia> unicorn ?
<Myrtti> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ajatar
<Myrtti> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akka_(Spirit) :-P
<elky> i think i'll go with pegasus, and it's nickname can be 'peggy' tehehe
<ikonia> Myrtti: you wanted me ?
<ikonia> Myrtti: thanks !
<Errietta> hello
<Errietta> what
<Errietta> who put a limit
<Errietta> :@
<ikonia> Myrtti: thanks again, you're quick and tidy
<Myrtti> he's in my pm now
<ikonia> well he can change his atttiude
<ikonia> "go to hell" and part
<ikonia> so he doesn't face the consiquences then come back 30 seconds later
<Myrtti> HOW dense and RUDE
<ikonia> yup
<Myrtti> get 'im off, icky
<ikonia> close the window 
<ikonia> walk away 
<Myrtti> ick ick
<Myrtti> I'm not going to help a person that rude to do a script when I could and should be working on the script I'm getting paid for
<Myrtti> ignored
<bazhang> erry makes panarchy look stable
<Errietta> hi
<Errietta> unban me?
<Errietta> i got banned w/o reason
<Errietta> no seriously
<bazhang> Errietta, do you know why you were banned?
<Errietta> No
<Errietta> i do not
<Errietta> that's why im saying there was NO reason
<Errietta> so either unban me
<Errietta> or help me fix my script
<Errietta> which your "delightful" op can't dp
<bazhang> the omg go to hell?
<ikonia> Errietta: I banned you initially because of your atttiude
<ikonia> and you are proving that attitude in here 
<Errietta> .
<ikonia> Errietta: so if you want to re-join the ubuntu channels I suggest you clam down and read the following documents
<bazhang> Errietta, this is not a support channel
<Errietta> w/e
<ikonia> !coc | Errietta 
<ubottu> Errietta: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<ikonia> !guidelines | Errietta 
<ubottu> Errietta: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ikonia> Errietta: have a glance through them which outlines how to behave in the #ubuntu channels
<Errietta> blah blah
<Errietta> rules rules rules
<Errietta> ur all rules and no help
<ikonia> Errietta: ok - so we'll leave it there then
<ikonia> Errietta: come back when you wish to discuss it 
<bazhang> Errietta, if there is nothing else then please leave.
<Errietta> im not the one who's not wishing to discuss it
<Errietta> you're putting stupid limits
<Errietta> you never help people
<Errietta> you ban with almost no reason
<ikonia> Errietta: please leave
<Errietta> what a helpful "help" channel
<Errietta> u know what a help channel is for?
<Errietta> HELPING, maybe?
<ikonia> Errietta: come back when you are clamer and want to discuss it properly
<Errietta> Just saying!
<bazhang> Errietta, your banned will not be lifted
<bazhang> oops
<Myrtti> useless, pointless discussion
<bazhang> yep
<Myrtti> hell come back in a flash though
<ikonia> Myrtti: exactly why I ended it, no point discussing it was just a rant
<ikonia> thank you for removing him
<Myrtti> I can't wait to see my ignorelog
<Myrtti> he must be ranting and raving there
 * Myrtti huggles irssi and the useful scripts
<ikonia> check out #freenode
<bazhang> <Errietta> i have logs
<Myrtti> walk away unless you're hilighted
<Myrtti> stay away renee
<Myrtti> I didn't ban anyone :-D
<Myrtti> IKONIA DID!
 * Myrtti points her finger at ikonia
<bazhang> iNokia
<bazhang> err ooops
<Myrtti> I'd say something there about there being only one ban, but I don't want to draw his attention
<Myrtti> TINFOIL!
<Myrtti> bawoop bawoop bawoop
<bazhang> whoa
<Myrtti> the great conspiracy!
<bazhang> that is freaky
<Myrtti> I'll go make popcorn
<bazhang> now he/she wants to be freenode admin
<Myrtti> I can't help it
<Myrtti> I have to laugh and chuckle
<bazhang> my script, my script
<bazhang> I am guessing that rant wont go on much longer
<Myrtti> I hope to god not
<bazhang> uhoh caps time
<Myrtti> hilarious
<bazhang> oof
<bazhang> * Errietta (n=errietta@88.218.195.111
<Errietta> DIE
<Errietta> idiots
<Errietta> i hope you're happy
<Errietta> i just do
<Errietta> you started all of it
<bazhang> Errietta, please read the code of conduct
<Errietta> I am not supposed to follow any rules
<Errietta> but you are supposed to be helpful
<Errietta> Ket me ask you something
<Errietta> and answer honestly
<Errietta> please
<bazhang> Errietta, making threats and such wont advance your case
<Errietta> how many people, do you think, have read that code of conduct
<Errietta> Answer honestly
<Myrtti> I have.
<bazhang> hundreds of thousands
<Myrtti> I've signed it with my PGP key.
<bazhang> same
<Errietta> CUZ UR A NERX
<Errietta> NERD8
<Errietta> im not sposed to read it
<Errietta> im not sposed to sign it
<Errietta> im not sposed to follow it 
<Errietta> not when the ops don't
<bazhang> erUSUL, hi!
<erUSUL> hi
<bazhang> :)
<Errietta> oh i bet
<Errietta> he's one of your friends
<Myrtti> Errietta: are you willing to discuss your issue or are you just going to rant?
<Errietta> cause he has read ur contract
<Errietta> my issue is this:
<Errietta> a) You don't help
<Myrtti> a) you're not helping yourself
<Errietta> b) You kick me out and ban me because i'm mad at your not helping
<Errietta> c) You continue not to help
<Myrtti> b) you're supposed to follow the channel rules
<Errietta> d) You tell me to go to this channel or #freenode just to get me banned from there
<bazhang> Errietta, this is volunteer help
<Errietta> ok im sorry i misbehaved a bit
<Myrtti> c) we would help you get your ban off, if you'd do something more than rant
<Errietta> Then i could help
<Errietta> right?
<bazhang> Errietta, not paid support
<Errietta> then i could help
<Myrtti> d) you didn't behave there either
<Errietta> answer my question
<bazhang> no
<Errietta> if this is not paid support
<Errietta> as you claim
<Errietta> then everyone can help
<Errietta> so i could help too
<Errietta> but i cant
<Errietta> which means
<Errietta> its not a volunteer channel
<Errietta> :)
<Myrtti> Errietta: would you be quiet for a while so we can discuss this calmly? or are you going to just rant?
<bazhang> interesting but fatally flawed logic
<Myrtti> there's some things you've not understood
<Errietta> ok, let's discuss this calmly
<Errietta> Let's start by why i couldn't help, since it is a volunteer channel
<bazhang> being abusive
<Errietta> what if i wasn't
<Errietta> would you let me he;p?
<Myrtti> someone gave you the amount of help they could and gave you the tools to continue from there
<bazhang> you were.
<Errietta> What. If. I. Was. Not
<Errietta> You know what "if" means?
<bazhang> what if everyone could have ponies. you were.
<Myrtti> [15:57] < Errietta> omg go to hell
<Errietta> ..
<Errietta> WHAT
<Errietta> IF
<Errietta> I WAS NOT
<Myrtti> which part of that wasn't abusive?
<Errietta> ..
<Errietta> did i say i wasn't abusive?
<Errietta> i said
<gnomefreak> Errietta: please stop yelling i have a headache
<bazhang> this is calm?
<Errietta> if i wasn't then would you let me help?
<Errietta> i try to be calm, but you just dont answer my questionm
<Myrtti> that's the first requirement of being helped on this channel
<Errietta> ......
<Myrtti> and this channel is trying to help you in getting into #ubuntu
<Errietta> Please answer my question, dear Myrtti, or I'll assume the answer is "no"
<Myrtti> not for helping with the script
<Errietta> .....
<Errietta> Did you read my question
<Errietta> at all
<Myrtti> did you
<Errietta> did i say anything about that script
<bazhang> yep
<topyli> Errietta: you will be thrown out of a pub in real life if you break their rules. this is the same thing
<Errietta> ..
<Errietta> Ok
<Errietta> i broke the rules
<Errietta> i got banned
<topyli> why is this channel hijacked by this person?
<Errietta> let's get over that
<Errietta> and get to my question
<bazhang> ok
<Errietta> which you have not answered yet
<gnomefreak> topyli: not entirely sure yet still reading
<Myrtti> I don't think my backlog reaches that far anymore
<bazhang> hehe
<Errietta> ..
<Errietta> FOR THE LAST FRIGGING TIME EVERYONE
<gnomefreak> Errietta: i asked you to stop yelling
<Errietta> EITHER ANSWER OR ILL ASSUME THE ANSWER IS "NO"
<bazhang> no
<Errietta> which would mean it's not a volunteer channel
<gnomefreak> and no it wasnt a debate 
<Myrtti> Errietta. Please Ask Your Question In One Line
<Errietta> <Errietta> if i wasn't then would you let me help?
<Errietta> that is my question
<Myrtti> Because It's Very Difficult To Follow Your Ranting
<Errietta> ..
<Errietta> i asked it 3 times already
<Myrtti> and you're mudding the waters too.
<Errietta> Are you blind or retarded
<Errietta> if you're blind, i understand that
<Errietta> if you're retarded, then you should find another job
<bazhang> hmm
<gnomefreak> Errietta: that is not calm
<Errietta> Can you answer my question yet
<erUSUL> Errietta: Let's start by why i couldn't help, since it is a volunteer channel <<<< you can not help in the channel becouse of your attitude. Period.
<Errietta> gnomefreak, i already explained i can't be calm when everyone is playing blind on my questions
<bazhang> if you had not been banned we would not be having this convo
<Myrtti> Errietta: if you assume I'm retarded, then you don't mind if I remove you from the channel, since you seem to assume bad faith on everyone
<gnomefreak> Errietta: your going to have to be if you want help resolving this issue
<Errietta> And then i  asked, if my behavior was nice would you let me help?
<Errietta> and you haven't answered
<bazhang> but it was not
<bazhang> QED
<Errietta> and this is the 4th time i ask
<bazhang> and last I am guessing.
<gnomefreak> Errietta: if doesnt matter since you were abusive
<Errietta> how many times do you think i should ask in order for you to answer?
<Errietta> ......
<Errietta> ok
<Myrtti> Errietta: if you would behave on the channel according the rules, probably, if I had the answers, time and energy
<Errietta> if another person, who isn't abusive, wanted to help, would you let him?
<Myrtti> but since you didn't
<Errietta> cause i DOUBT it
<Errietta> ud just go
<gnomefreak> Errietta: whne you can behave in a civil manner than it can be discussed
<Errietta> "ur not op u cant help"
<Errietta> and kickban me
<Myrtti> wanted to HAVE help, or want to GIVE help?
<Errietta> help as a verb means give help
<gnomefreak> we are all ops in the discussion
<Errietta> i know some english, atleast
<Errietta> oh my god
<Errietta> you're stupid
<Errietta> forget it
<Myrtti> Errietta: some of us aren't native speakers of English.
<bazhang> ok
<Errietta> you're not going to understand what i'm asking
<Errietta> neither am i
<bazhang> Errietta, if there is nothing else, please part the channel
<Errietta> but even if you didn't know english
<Errietta> i'm not asking something so hard
<bazhang> Errietta, your ban will not be removed
<Errietta> Do you let people who're not ops help?
<Errietta> THat's great
<Errietta> Can you answer my question, please
<Myrtti> Errietta: yes, the #ubuntu channel is full of people who are not ops.
<Errietta> Which means it is a volunteer channel
<gnomefreak> Errietta: as long as they follow the COC and the other rules applied to a channel
<Errietta> since it is a volunteer channel
<Errietta> you can't kick anyone off
<ikonia> this is poitnless again
<Errietta> cause they're all volunteers
<Myrtti> all ops have been non-ops, been chosen for being an op because of their patience and other virtues, including behaving according to the document you refuse to read
<ikonia> Errietta: come back when you are prepared to discuss this calmly
<bazhang> and volunteer means you get an answer when it is available
<Errietta> and u cant remove their vhosts
<Errietta> a friend gave me that
<Errietta> not a staffer
<bazhang> not when you wish it
<Errietta> why was it removed?
<Errietta> the answer was available
<Errietta> however the "volunteer" refused to give it
<Myrtti> wild guess, because you were abusive
<Errietta> you had no right to remove it
<Errietta> a friend gave it not a staffer
<bazhang> in here, #ubuntu, and in #freenode
<Myrtti> we *CAN'T* remove it
<Errietta> THEN HOW DID YOU
<gnomefreak> did he read the COC or we havent pointed him to it yet :(
<bazhang> we didnt
<Myrtti> we had NOTHING do do with taking your cloak away
<Errietta> i'm not a he
<bazhang> yep gnomefreak 
<Errietta> does my name seem like a he's name?>
<gnomefreak> Errietta: sorry she than
<Errietta> you sexist and racist freaks
<ikonia> Errietta: this is not an ubuntu issue, please talk to freenode staff about it
<gnomefreak> Errietta: i stopped guessing a long time ago
<ikonia> Errietta: come back if you wish to discuss your ban like an adult
<Myrtti> ho------ HUM
<bazhang> wow
<gnomefreak> that was at least 3 times with the name calling
<gnomefreak> and not to me but everyone
<Myrtti> I'm a sexist and racist ;__________________;
 * gnomefreak checks PM :(
 * erUSUL feels like Davind Attemborough... watching the troll in its natural habit....
 * Myrtti sobs
<Myrtti> if this were IRCnet
<ikonia> I don't see the point of discussing anything with that attitude
<Myrtti> and thank GAIA it isn't
<Myrtti> she would have been told to GTFO, and that's it.
<Myrtti> I love you guys
<gnomefreak> there explained to him
<Myrtti> her
<gnomefreak> ok her sorry "him" is a general term i know the "her" of normal users but this one i didnt know
<gnomefreak> i really wish the pm's would stop
 * Myrtti huggles her ignorelog script
<Myrtti> /home/users/myrtti/.irssi/scripts/autorun/ignore_log.pl
<Myrtti> ♥ 
<Mez> ignorelog ?
<Myrtti> ooh, how nice
<Myrtti> Mez: ignore is a clientside feature
<Myrtti> it's up to your client app to not display the messages you've ignored
<Myrtti> so a script can be used to pipe those ignored messages to alog
<Pici> wow
<Errietta> Hello
<gnomefreak> i told her if she can be polite and follow the rules she can feel free to discuss this further
 * gnomefreak sorry was still typing
<Errietta> i um uh... im...
<Errietta> im..
<ikonia> Errietta: how can we help you no?
<ikonia> now
<Errietta> um
<Errietta> im---
<ikonia> Errietta: if you have nothing to say - please leave the channel this is a no idle channel
<Errietta> wait
<Errietta> i do
<Errietta> i just dk how they call that word
<Errietta> try to help
<bazhang> ok
<Errietta> 5 letters? starts with s?
<ikonia> Errietta: you know the word
<ikonia> stop messing around
<Errietta> i do not
<Errietta> ooooh
<Errietta> im sorry?
<ikonia> Errietta: ok - so how can we help ?
<bazhang> are you?
<Errietta> yeah
<Errietta> i am
<ikonia> Errietta: ok - so how can we help you ?
<gnomefreak> bazhang: i think so but time will tell
<Errietta> ikonia,i just wanted to say that that's all
<ikonia> Errietta: ok - thanks. 
<Errietta> :)
<gnomefreak> ok smoke for now. 
<ikonia> Errietta: if there is nothing else, as I said this is a no idle channel 
<Errietta> I don't smoke..
 * Myrtti gets more coffee into her mug
<Errietta> Well i'd better go..
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> bye
<Errietta> altho id like some company
<Errietta> but--
<Errietta> well
<Errietta> bye
<Seeker`> what on earth was that?
<Mez> Myrtti: but ignores are there to be ignored?
<Myrtti> Mez: being an op and ignoring people isn't a constructive combination
<Myrtti> I could just "not read" the stuff annoying people send me, but I've noted a trait in me, that I can't.
<gnomefreak> does anyone get digest mails from -devel and -devel-discuss by chance?
<Myrtti> and I've also noted that the more abusive the stuff gets, I get really distressed.
<Myrtti> using real ignore, that keeps the msg windows from my face, but still keeps a log (as I do log ALL my pm's anyway) is a great way to do this.
<Myrtti> also, if there's ever a case where I need to get those logs, they're there.
<Pici> gnomefreak: sometimes I wish I did, concidering the amount of replies from the launchpad rant thread.
<gnomefreak> Pici: i cant seem to get any using digest mode but without it i get tons and no way to pipe it to a folder
<ikonia> sparklehistory ? sparkleponies ?
<ikonia> sparklelogbot ?
<bazhang> me tightens the tinfoil
<Pici> o.O
<ikonia> couldn't care less either way 
<LjL> YAY SPARKLES
<ikonia> sparkles everywhere la la la
<bazhang> actually he/she has spoken in the past, ie not a bot
<ikonia> dunno
<bazhang> yep
<LjL> no he's not a bot
<LjL> i remember him from long
<bazhang> rare, but happens
<bazhang> * erry (n=errietta@88.218.195.111
<bazhang> banned from #apache too?
<bazhang> this is getting to be like ongazirve
<ikonia> whock horror
<ikonia> shock horror
<Myrtti> wild guesses about age taken in.
<Myrtti> you know
<Myrtti> I know this is paradoxal
<Myrtti> but I really hate people who complain, and complain, and complain.
<Pici> Me tooo
<Myrtti> and I *especially* hate people, who complain about the quality of service for which they haven't paid for.
<pleia2> quit complaining about complaining, complainters :)
<pleia2> -t
 * pleia2 hugs Myrtti 
<Myrtti> or, complain about a service that's given for free
<Pici> I'm glad I wasn't around when Errietta was here.
<Myrtti> I think that issue has potential to turn for better
<ikonia> I disagree based on his performance in #freenode
<ikonia> and his pretty insulting private messages
<Pici> #freenode took his/her cloak away for that behavior
<Myrtti> [18:11] <user1_> hi
<Myrtti> [18:11] ~~~user1_ [n=user1@adsluser705.att.sch.gr]
<Myrtti> [18:11] ~~~End of WHOIS
<Myrtti> [18:11] <user1_>  where are you from?????
<Myrtti> oh, right
<ikonia> Pici: yup, and rightly so 
<Myrtti> you should have told me
<Pici> sorry
<Myrtti> I said *potential* ;-)
<Myrtti> pleia2: pm?
<pleia2> Myrtti: sure
<Pici> Ugh, more complainers.
<ikonia> yes but they are complaining about nonsense they don't understand
<ikonia> why can't you boot ubuntu CDRom when you don't have a cdrom drive......
<ikonia> "really" 
<ikonia> home time
<ikonia> laters guys
<Pici> cyas
<Mez> Myrtti: thats why I dont ignore people. 
<Myrtti> !search recurs
<ubottu> Found: recursion-#ubuntu-offtopic, recursive, resetpanel
<LjL> !forget recursive
<ubottu> I'll forget that, LjL
<Myrtti> nooooooo
<Myrtti> you broke it
<Myrtti> I was going to have it go in loop
<Myrtti> !search recurs
<ubottu> Found: recursion-#ubuntu-offtopic, recursive*, resetpanel
<Myrtti> !recursive
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recursive
<Myrtti> !recursion-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> see: !recursion
<LjL> [19:05:50] <-- R42 has left this server (Remote closed the connection).
<LjL> [19:05:50] <-- CoskunD has left this server (Remote closed the connection).
<LjL> [19:05:50] <-- LasT-Ottom4N has left this server (Remote closed the connection).
<LjL> at the same time
<LjL> look at their whowases
<Myrtti> different ip's
<Myrtti> weird
<Myrtti> OrgName:    SHARKTECH INTERNET SERVICES
<Myrtti> OrgName:    SHARKTECH INTERNET SERVICES
<Myrtti> I bet the third one is registered by that company too
<LjL> Myrtti: but very interesting hostnames
<LjL> (wow, i thought i could survive a /who #ubuntu... and i did, barely, but still wow)
<LjL> i suspect there are more
<LjL> we had an attempted attack yesterday (by check who on the BT)
<LjL> and that mister versioned a floodbot
<Pici> eeenteresting
<LjL> when he realized the bots had stopped the mass join
<LjL> thought i'd send a subtle hint. *shrug*
<Myrtti> elky: ping
<LjL> [19:41:39] <meoblast001> language isn't the only bad thing in the world
<LjL> [19:41:52] <LjL> i have and i have read that article. i don't agree with it. so i've got nothing to correct.
<LjL> [19:42:06] <LjL> also, if you have issues with the way the channels are run, you'd be better off bringing them out in #ubuntu-ops probably
<Myrtti> cancer and war aren't the only bad thing in the world either
<Myrtti> doesn't mean that we should stop caring
<LjL> Myrtti: the link we're talking about is mjr's by the way.
<LjL> he probably won't join here though in the end.
<Myrtti> meoblast or mjr?
<LjL> meoblast
<Myrtti> LjL: mind tossing me link on pm, I've misplaced it from my collection?
<LjL> Myrtti: BT has it on meoblast
<Myrtti> oh, ok.
<Myrtti> it's too long, cba to read.
<Myrtti> :-D
<Myrtti> but yeah - that.
<Myrtti> thanks.
<Pici> meh
<Myrtti> I agree
<balzac> hello
<balzac> when I join #ubuntu I get re-directed here, which I don't mind
<Myrtti> but?
<balzac> except that sometimes I have technical questions
<balzac> When are the ops going to let me off the hook?
<balzac> You guys should treat me good. I'm an influential blogger. 
<balzac> I wouldn't want to have to say the ubuntu ops are a little bit uptight or anything...
<LjL> balzac: then tell you what
<balzac> jk
<Myrtti> oh, that sentence has no news value
<LjL> me too, don't worry
<balzac> news value?
<LjL> when i say "get your blog to go to fuck off", i'm only kidding
<Myrtti> blackmail is always the way to go ^____^
<balzac> I have a feeling you might get chided by someone higher up if you don't keep a good sense of humor
<Myrtti> gets you into peoples' heart
<balzac> LjL: I take that as a joke
<LjL> balzac: oh yes
<LjL> they might reprimand me
<balzac> chiding isn't such a big deal
<Myrtti> LjL: naughty LjL!
<balzac> I didn't say reprimand, I said chide
<LjL> well i don't know what chide means so.
<balzac> Myrtti: not blackmail
<balzac> just pulling rank on IRC ops, if I can pull it off
<Myrtti> balzac: then what do you call if [  ];then else fi?
<balzac> not saying I can but I might try the end-run
<Myrtti> I call that blackmail
<balzac> Myrtti: that's silly
<LjL> Myrtti: a forkbomb written by someone who hasn't yet learned the difference between loops and branches?
<Myrtti> so are you
 * Pici sighs
<LjL> balzac: now leave this channel
<balzac> All I'm saying is that as Seeker` has said before, I'm a bit of a whiner
<LjL> and come back with a different attitude
<balzac> and I'm sort of persistent about engaging bureaucratic organizations until it reaches its logical conclusion.
<Myrtti> was that a fork bomb I just saw?
<Myrtti> I think I did
<Myrtti> LjL: ?
<balzac> so I like to hang out here
<Myrtti> jimi__hendrix
<LjL> Myrtti: is.... corrrrect!
<Myrtti> thanks
<balzac> but it's funny that I tried to join #ubuntu and ended up in #ubuntu-ops
<Myrtti> I wasn't sure, I've not seen that many of those so wanted to check
<LjL> yeah you're right
<balzac> Am I about to be honored by +o status? 
<LjL> silly ikonia
<LjL> i'll just turn that into a ban
<balzac> don't do that
<Myrtti> LjL: sounds good
<balzac> I'm not a jerk or anything
<balzac> Hey, I didn't do /j #ubuntu-ops
<balzac> it's almost like an invite I got
<balzac> I feel like a guest today
<Myrtti> was there anything else? you must know about our idle policy by now
<LjL> well you should have learned that you're banned by now.
<LjL> yeah, what did i tell you... five minutes ago?
<balzac> well, who has me banned?
<balzac> and why?
<LjL> [20:10:01] <LjL> balzac: now leave this channel
<LjL> [20:10:05] <LjL> and come back with a different attitude
<balzac> maybe I can say something conciliatory
<balzac> but today, someone made me a guest here
<Myrtti> I liked the part about telling the world we're uptight
<balzac> I'd like to know who brought me here, ikonia ?
<Myrtti> it made me feel all fuzzy and warm inside
<Myrtti> full of love and all
<balzac> Myrtti: don't be uptight about it
<balzac> I said "kind of uptight"
<balzac> well, don't you think a ban can get the point across if it is in effect for a few days?
<balzac> how long do I really deserve to be banned?
<LjL> you know what gets it across better
<LjL> jimi__hendrix: please don't post forkbombs in the channel
<LjL> jimi__hendrix: although i apologize for banning you - you're unbanned
<jimi__hendrix> thank you
<jimi__hendrix> a simple warning would have been enough :)
<LjL> jimi__hendrix: that's true
<LjL> jimi__hendrix: i hadn't read the whole conversation accurately enough.
<jimi__hendrix> ok thanks
<LjL> sorry about that.
<Seeker`> i still dont see why people talk to balzac for so long in here
<Pici> masochism?
<Myrtti> yeah.
<Myrtti> I like poking owwies
<Seeker`> how about just poking him with a kickban next time?
<Seeker`> evilGary: ?
<evilGary> mwhaha
<Myrtti> OH NOES
<Myrtti> RUUUUNNNNNN
<Seeker`> pfft
<Tm_T> kids...
 * Myrtti whimpers
<Seeker`> evilGary is about as scary as a feather duster
<evilGary> that scary?
<evilGary> wow
<Seeker`> ok, that may have been a bit of an exageration
<Tm_T> bit?
<Tm_T> may?!
 * Tm_T slaps Seeker` 
<evilGary> slappings?  woot
<Seeker`> :(
<LjL>  /nick ElJayEvil
<evilGary> no no no /nick evilLjL :p
<Seeker`> no no no /nick eviLjL
<LjL> lemme guess, everyone in sportchick's channel had to change nicks to something evil?
<evilessy> LjL: nope, it didn't start there at all :)
<LjL> well it's not all staffers so... uhm
<evilGary> it's a fair few
<evilGary> evilessy: where did it start?
<LjL> i can't find a pattern
<LjL> I CAN'T FIND A PATTERN
<LjL> EvilChild: we already knew *that* much
<LjL> what should evilGUI in -ot do
<LjL> evilEvilGUI?
 * Amaranth wonders how to make his nick evil
<LjL> i cannot. i'm in channels that don't let me change nicknames.
<LjL> evil channels.
<Amaranth> LjL: you're in +m channels where you aren't +v?
<LjL> yeah -read-topic
<LjL> no not -read-topic, which one is it
<LjL> bof, anyway
<EviljL> i think i can change nicknames after all
<evilGary> woot
<EviljL> evilGary: now who's gonna do the mass kick for nickspam?
<EvilAm> whee
<EviljL> freenode doesn't have a 9 char nick limit anyway...
<EvilAm> people in #xfce-dev are probably really confused
<evilGary> boring
<bazhang> ^^
<bazhang> ugh
<bazhang> groovyOrange has arrived
<bazhang> meh annoying
<bazhang> now I understand j dong's pain
<jdong> *grin* :)
<bazhang> he is just throwing stuff out there
<bazhang> heh 'specific to internet'
<Seeker`> eugh something up with jussi01's shell
<Seeker`> or rather, my shell on his host
#ubuntu-ops 2009-03-14
<bazhang> :0
<Seeker`> :/
<bazhang> they've all gone mad or evil!
<Seeker`> not me!
<MadMule> mwahaha
<Seeker`> I've always been mad!
<bazhang> ohnoez
<bazhang> mikebrady is keithclark
<Flannel> Is that significant?
<bazhang> could be
<Flannel> Is KC banned?
<bazhang> he was giving some very odd info on how he ever got linux onto his computer, then claimed linux cannot be installed without cd-rom
<bazhang> first it was via pclinuxos, then ubuntu, then some 'link specific to internet' that he could no longer find
<jdong> what the?
<jdong> lol
<bazhang> grub error 15
<jdong> he didn't install it by using paperclips to flip the bits?
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> no floppy, computer is too old to use usb...
<bazhang> err boot from usb
<bazhang> 'how did you install?'  'internet'
<Flannel> Geez.  What's with people tonight?  Trying to make it as hard as possible for me to help them.
<bazhang> seems that way here too
<Flannel> It's like pulling teeth.  Ask them for a pastebin, they give you pieces of what you asked for.  And then tell you they got a brand new error! but, of course, telling you what it is doesn't make sense.
<Seeker`> Flannel: I've got a problem; can you help?
<Flannel> Seeker`: Um.  I can try!
<Flannel> ah!  I understand.
<Flannel> and now I hate you Seeker`.  You're so hurtful.
<Seeker`> Flannel: awwwwwwwwwwwww
<bazhang> hynix :(
<Seeker`> Flannel: you don't hate me really, do you?
<Flannel> Seeker`: Of course not.
<Seeker`> :D
<LjL> i do though
<Flannel> I loathe your very soul.
<Seeker`> woo! someone doesn't hate me!
<Seeker`> :'(
<bazhang> I dont
<Amaranth> d'oh
<Amaranth> I wanted to pile on too
<Flannel> hahah
<Amaranth> Seeker`: We're united in our hatred of you
<bazhang> I dont
 * Amaranth shoves bazhang in the closet
<LjL> then we're also united in our hatred of you
<Amaranth> yay, I'm hated
<Amaranth> I haven't been hated since the Apple fanboys went nuts on me
<Flannel> Amaranth: You're made of apples and nuts?
<Amaranth> Flannel: I'm sorry, apparently you don't speak English. Do we have a translator?
 * Amaranth hides
<Seeker`> is everyone feeling a bit less hate-ful now?
<LjL> Seeker`: i hate to be hateful, but i still hate you :(
<Seeker`> :'(
<Seeker`> that makes me sad
<LjL> Seeker`: strange. it makes me grap.
<Seeker`> "grap"?
<LjL> Seeker`: think about it carefully, without excluding any sort of extremely dry humor when examining possibilities
<Seeker`> am too tired to think
<bazhang> or just /ignore
<bazhang> no hate from these quarters
<LjL> bazhang: quarters past three?
<LjL> my hatred goes on am and pm
<bazhang> this is the same grant-a who said he left ubuntu because it was akin to slavery and erm something else unpleasant
<LjL> bazhang: i dunno, he was certainly the same grant-a who got banned sometime
<bazhang> LjL, yep, and was all 'let me quote the logs on that'
<bazhang> LjL, better cellphone than t he E71 in your opinion (if you have one)
<bazhang> a cellphone that is
<LjL> bazhang: err i don't know... i've got an E50 but i'm not really big into cellphones, although i played with S60 a little software-side
<bazhang> LjL, okay thanks
<bazhang> know you have no end to opinions, just wanted to clarify :)
<LjL> bazhang: well, all i can say is i'm not extremely fond of my E50... also, since they seem to say that the E50's battery lasts long, i dare not imagine the others.
<bazhang> not extremely fond=a lasting and durable hatred I am guessing
<LjL> bazhang: no... just not extremely fond. it's fancy, it's funny, but my plain nokia 3510 with b/w screen made calls just fine and the battery lasted in excess of a week, and it didn't take 10 seconds to open up the SMS editing "application" or the phonebook
<bazhang> abusive!
<Seeker`> blah
<Seeker`> at least if i'm not an op i don't have to deal with silly people, I can just walk away
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> I'm not operator in there either; never have been
<Seeker`> I think I only have ops in -uk
<Seeker`> and -scribes
<bazhang> you wish in #ubuntu ?
<Seeker`> huh?
<bazhang> to have operator privileges?
<Seeker`> not particularly bothered
<bazhang> aha
<Seeker`> if someone wants to make me an op in #u I wont object
<Seeker`> but i'm not going to pester anyone for it or anything
<Seeker`> ssssh, he's back!
<bazhang> ohnoez
<nickrud> where, where?
<bazhang> not sure who one would pester exactly, it seems to be a very ad-hoc way of deciding those types of things
<Seeker`> bazhang: would probably start with the irc council
<Flannel> Yeah.  It's not ad-hoc
<nickrud> what things? 
<Seeker`> nickrud: who gets to be an op in #u
<nickrud> oh yeah, ad hoc'ing it for years
<bazhang> heh
<Seeker`> i think it is deicded through a complex series of equations, tests and "eney-meeny-miny-moe"
<nickrud> although the last round, the only one I've seen there was some general discussion about who to ask iirc. No formal stuff that I saw anywhere
<tritium> Have not all current ops been asked to be such?
<nickrud> no I stole a password
<bazhang> haha
<tritium> Figures, nickrud ;)
<Seeker`> tritium: I believe there is a discussion that happens on some level to decide suitable candidates, then they are asked if they want the position
<nickrud> can't see anything wrong with the choices made so far (and to you too, tritium :)
<bazhang> the uber-level
<tritium> nickrud: :)
<tritium> Seeker`: that may be
<Seeker`> nickrud: you say that, but remember, bazhang is an op :O
<Seeker`> and jrib :O
<bazhang> :(
<nickrud> some poor soul has to spend time in #kubuntu. Better him than me
<Seeker`> haha
<jrib> :o
<nickrud> Seeker`, hey, I just remembered, I was asked about bazhang and I recommended him >:|
<Seeker`> nickrud: that was silly!
<bazhang> :/
<Seeker`> I mean...erm...great choice...
<Seeker`> :)
<nickrud> well, they were looking for quantity of help over quality at the time, it was right about when I was chosen :)
<Seeker`> if they ever look for time spent idling in channels, i'm well in!
<Amaranth> wtf
<Amaranth> I can't remove bans via ChanServ anymore
<Seeker`> where?
<bazhang> haha
<Amaranth> #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> -ot
<Pici> I got you
<Seeker`> Amaranth: that'll teach you!
<Seeker`> Amaranth: what error message do you get?
<Amaranth> -ChanServ- You are not authorized to perform this operation.
<Seeker`> :O
<Seeker`> no idea what could cause that
<tritium> Amaranth: you're only the first entry on the access list!  Bizarre...
<Amaranth> looks like no one except the council has permission to clear bans via chanserv
<Seeker`> Amaranth: in any #ubuntu channel?
<Amaranth> in #ubuntu-offtopic at least
<Amaranth> #ubuntu has the same permissions though
<Seeker`> Grant-A: how can we help you?
<Grant-A> whoops
<Grant-A> wrong channel
<Grant-A> sorry
<Seeker`> banforward?
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Flannel> Nope
<Flannel> Looks like he's banned here though?
<Flannel> Oh, those are marks.
<Seeker`> There should be an "action" column in the bna tracker
<Seeker`> Mark, Kick, Ban
<Seeker`> just to make it a bit more obvious at half 3 in the morning
<Flannel> kicks are by name, bans generally arent.  and marks have the entire host/ident/etc
<Seeker`> yes, but it takes some looking at to work it out
<Flannel> Seeker`: If youre that groggy at 3am, you likely ought not to be doing op stuff ;)
<Seeker`> i'm not that groggy at 3am
<Seeker`> at 3:30am maybe :P
<Seeker`> bedtime
<Seeker`> night
<tritium> Good night, Seeker`.
<bazhang> night
<elky> Flannel, it would make it quicker in general if there was a column with M, K, or B
<Seeker`> elky++
 * Seeker` really gone
<elky> ikonia, um, i forgot about the whole '4g of ram' thing, and installed i386. d'oh!
<Flannel> He's beliggerent.
<Flannel> Mmm, and that's not spelt correctly.
<tritium> elky: is there 64bit flashplugin-nonfree now?
<elky> tritium, i genuinely do not know
<tritium> elky: there may not be
<elky> what a revolting name...
<JohnLesbergtion> ok
<JohnLesbergtion> I wish to report a rebuse
<JohnLesbergtion> abuse*
<jrib> tritium: for a few releases now installing flashplugin-nonfree will work fine on amd64
<jrib> JohnLesbergtion: ok
<tritium> jrib: that's good to know.  Java too?
<JohnLesbergtion> ok
<JohnLesbergtion> Flannel
<jrib> tritium: no browser plugin from sun, but I think that's changing in jaunty
<JohnLesbergtion> banned me for no reason
<tritium> jrib: thanks
<JohnLesbergtion> he banend me for away
<JohnLesbergtion> but
<JohnLesbergtion> that is no good reason
<JohnLesbergtion> and that is considered op abuse
<JohnLesbergtion> He is a bad op
<jrib> JohnLesbergtion: #ubuntu is a very busy channel, so we ask that users not use public away messages like that.  Do you understand?
<JohnLesbergtion> so wha
<JohnLesbergtion> it was only one fucking line
<JohnLesbergtion> lol
<jrib> JohnLesbergtion: also, please mind your language here
<JohnLesbergtion> don't be children about it
<bazhang> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<JohnLesbergtion> THIS IS SUPPOSED TO BE A PROFESSIONAL PLACE
<tritium> No need for vulgarity, JohnLesbergtion.
<JohnLesbergtion> NO A PLACE FOR PUSSYBAGS
<JohnLesbergtion> :()
<tritium> Exactly. Vulgarity is unprofessional.
<JohnLesbergtion> yep
<tritium> And uneducated.
<JohnLesbergtion> and so is bannign for away
<tritium> So stop using it.
<JohnLesbergtion> I was there for support
<elky> you are not being very professional at all JohnLesbergtion.
<JohnLesbergtion> but
<JohnLesbergtion> your services are crap
<JohnLesbergtion> so
<bazhang> those are the channel rules
<JohnLesbergtion> I will choose to remove your system
<elky> the support there is PURELY voluntary. nobody gets paid a cent.
<JohnLesbergtion> and also
<JohnLesbergtion> flame you
<jrib> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<JohnLesbergtion> on how BAD Ubuntu system support it
<JohnLesbergtion> is*
<jrib> JohnLesbergtion: as you wish
<JohnLesbergtion> ok
<jrib> JohnLesbergtion: anything else?
<JohnLesbergtion> no
<JohnLesbergtion> I am just pissed
<bazhang> bye
<JohnLesbergtion> you banned me for a gay ass reason
<JohnLesbergtion> I love your system
<JohnLesbergtion> but your system staff suck at oping
<elky> JohnLesbergtion, now i am pissed because of you. may i now treat you the same as you have treated us?
<JohnLesbergtion> fuck u
<Flannel> JohnLesbergtion: The channel policies are in place to make #ubuntu usable for everyone.  You should respect those policies.
<elky> JohnLesbergtion, there are no staff.
<jrib> I'd like ops in this channel to be able to remove people like that
<bazhang> heh
<jrib> (seriously)
<elky> jrib, had it continued any longer, he would have been removed
<tritium> Aye.
<elky> @mark JohnLesbergtion
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> I'd like a pony
<Amaranth> @btlogin
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, lfaraone said: !lxde is the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment <http://lxde.org/> | `sudo apt-get install lxde` to get started
<elky> jrib, the only reason i didn't do so as soon as you would have liked, is because he's now left us a sample of his personality
<Amaranth> that's cool
<Amaranth> the @mark, I mean
<elky> Amaranth, yah
<elky> @mark
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<bazhang> Flannel, was that the belligerence you referenced?
<elky> Flannel, did you have him in PM?
<Flannel> He was like that in query for a bit too.  Which is why I actually banned him (well, forwarded).  Once the "You can't tell me how to run my IRC client" thing turned into a "I'm going to start flaming your system" and "finding exploits" etc, etc.
<Flannel> elky: I did.  Like a paste?
<Flannel> The PM is what originally prompted the ban.
<bazhang> that was so over the top
<elky> Flannel, comment on the ban in the bt
<Flannel> Alright
<Flannel> You want me to just remove the forward and make it a proper ban?
<elky> yeah, and drop it altogether tomorrow
<tritium> Wha?
<bazhang> erry too?
<Flannel> erry?
<bazhang> errietta
<elky> what about err*
<elky> ?
<bazhang> the one who threatened to sue freenode if they didnt fix her script? after being banned in #ubuntu and #apache ?
<tritium> I don't see the motivation for removing JohnLesbergtion's ban tomorrow.
<Flannel> I'd just as soon leave it as a forward, so we can talk to him next time he comes back (hopefully a little calmer)
<Flannel> Then again, I suppose plenty of banned people find their way here anyway
<bazhang> @bansearch errietta
<ubottu> Match: errietta!n=errietta@88.218.195.111 by Pici in #ubuntu on Mar 09 2009 19:53:09 (ID: 10795)
<ubottu> Match: Errietta!n=errietta@88.218.195.111!#ubuntu-ops by Myrtti in #ubuntu on Mar 13 2009 14:43:38 (ID: 10913)
<ubottu> Match: *!n=errietta@88.218.195.111!#ubuntu-ops by Myrtti in #ubuntu on Mar 13 2009 15:43:32 (ID: 10915)
<Flannel> Is today the 13th?
<Flannel> Oh, so it is.
<tritium> Friday, even.
<bazhang> 14th here
<Flannel> bazhang: Happy Pi day!
<bazhang> Flannel, thanks!
<elky> bazhang, i imagine that is a freenode issue now then
<bazhang> elky, they then removed her cloak
<elky> bazhang, then so long as her script is fixed, and she's not actually making threats, and it's been a day or two, then she can be let back in. it's easy enough to re-apply the ban, and it will then give you the argument to keep the ban on
<bazhang> elky, ok
<elky> bazhang, it's much easier to argue to keep someone out when they have reoffended, then if they haven't
<elky> you just have to give them enough rope
<bazhang> true
 * Flannel wonders what happened to elky, and who has replaced her.
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> that password stealing nickrud I bet
<Flannel> Ah.  Makes sense.
<elky> Flannel, nobody's replaced me, dear
<Flannel> elky: Did you get into a car accident?  Do you remember where you live?
<Flannel> What hospital are you staying at?  we can send flowers.
<elky> Flannel, <elky> you just have to give them enough rope
<Flannel> elky: Yeah, I know.  You're still all for bannination.  It's just not in your usual manner.
<tritium> bannination, eh?
<Flannel> We got in an argument over a similar issue not too long ago.
<tritium> Is that like bannage?
<elky> if you want to wait and talk to him first, fine. go for it. otherwise, just let him back in and watch him like a hawk
<Flannel> tritium: Yep.  banninating the countryside, banninating the peasants.
<tritium> Got it.
<Flannel> tritium: banninating all the peoples in the... thatched roof cottages!
<elky> Flannel, my point is that arguing with them for days over a first offense is what wears most of us down
<tritium> nixternal: didn't like screen-profiles, eh?
<nixternal> nope, they get in the way of irssi and my userlist
 * Flannel never understood the point of screen profiles.
<nixternal> well, they make it easier for new screen users I think
<nixternal> if you have to use a bunch of screens then I can understand it
<Flannel> Why would a new screen user have more than one screen?
<Flannel> There should just be a default hardstatus set to alwayslastline, and then we'll be done with it.
<nixternal> right
<jrib> !dvd =~ s#http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html#https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html#
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<jrib> :/
<Flannel> !-dvd
<ubottu> dvd is <alias> codecs - added by Seveas on 2006-06-17 22:19:35 - last edited by Hobbsee on 2008-10-18 05:06:37
<Flannel> jrib: do it to codecs
<jrib> !codecs =~ s#http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html#https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html#
<ubottu> I'll remember that jrib
<jrib> Flannel: thanks
<Flannel> Mmmm, perhaps bots should warn about that.
<Flannel> if regexping an alias
<Flannel> Nothing changed there (it is an alias)
<jrib> they should just do the smart thing
<elky> and change the parent? yeah
<tritium> Bed time.  Good night, folks.
<bazhang> night
<Myrtti> elky: poit
<elky> ?
<Myrtti> holycow?
<Myrtti> @bansearch holycow
<ubottu> Match: *!*@S01060016b6b53675.vf.shawcable.net by ikonia in #kubuntu on Jan 16 2009 08:43:43 (ID: 9114)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@S01060016b6b53675.vf.shawcable.net by jussi01 in #kubuntu-kde4 on Aug 21 2008 07:16:44 (ID: 3764)
<Myrtti> even I know that nice
<Myrtti> nick
<Myrtti> should he not be on #u?
<Flannel> I think he got cleaned
<bazhang> he reformed iirc
<Flannel> Removed Feb 11... that'd be during the cleaning
<Myrtti> Flannel: you have different results than I do
<Flannel> Myrtti: same host as above, i-k-o.... set and removed
<Flannel> set on Jan 16, removed Feb 11. alogn with another one for 11 days in Nov
<Myrtti> ok
<Myrtti> elky: pm?
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Myrtti> coffee?
 * elky wonders what she needs for the fingerprint reader...
<Flannel> hardware.
<Flannel> A capacitive touch sensor, an IR (or some other light) source, and a receiver for said light source.  (an array would be best)
<Flannel> and... that's about it!
<elky> the vostro has the hardware...
<Flannel> Ooooh
<Flannel> libpam-thinkfinger
<elky> for dells?
<Flannel> and then follow the instructions in the readme.debian
<elky> there's also another one
<Flannel> for a good chunk of the fingerprint readers, yes.
<Flannel> Its MFC based, not laptop brand
<elky> MFC?
<Flannel> Manufacturer
<Flannel> that is, the brand of the fingerprint reader (more specifically, the chipset), and not the laptop/etc
<elky> um, ok... now how do i use the thinkfinger thing?
<Flannel> read the README.Debian file, it tells you what to add in PAM
<Flannel> and tells you how to enroll, and then you're done!
<Flannel> or, maybe it doesn't tell you how to enroll.  Let me know.
<elky> that file needs updating. it references tf-tools which should be thinkfinger-tools and the path to the enable script still has the redundant lib/libpam- instead of /lib/pam-
<elky> and tf-tool is not very userfriendly
<elky> tf-tool --aquire refuses to work
<Flannel> Maybe your fingerprint reader doesn't work with it.  There's,... a list somewhere on the interblags
<elky> please find. i'm sure it'd be a trivial detection thingie
<Flannel> It'll be connected via usb, so youcan already poke around to see what lsusb gives you
<Flannel> elky: you using sudo?
<elky> it sees it fine
<elky> :(
<Flannel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinkFinger
<Flannel> elky: what brand fingerprint reader is it?
<elky> um, didn think of that
<Flannel> Ah
<elky> sgs thompson microelectronics
<Flannel> Yep, that's the right kind.
<Flannel> Mmmm
<Flannel> Half of the time?
<elky> the 'error' is 'mode undefined'
<Flannel> USB ID 0483:2016 ? that one?
<elky> yah
<Flannel> Then the reader is good.  Try --verbose too
<nalioth> can anyone tell me why intrepid is still broken?
<elky> Flannel, it only tells me that it's in verbose mode, then the same 'mode undefined'
<Flannel> Odd.  No idea.
<elky> nalioth, define 'broken'
<nalioth> well, i just dist-upgraded from hardy to inteprid, and have no gui
<nalioth> gdm starts up twice without issue, but nothing happens
<Myrtti> nalioth: multifail
<nalioth> Myrtti: i take it this hasn't been reported?
<nalioth> i just can't believe we're almost to jaunty release, and this still happens
<nalioth> this is why i don't upgrade when a release appears
<nalioth> but you'd think 5+ months would be long enough for the bugs to disappear
<elky> i dont know what video card you have, what you had installed, what you had removed, whether you're using proprietary drivers, or why you're sounding like the 'fix this now, slave' trolls in #ubuntu
<nalioth> my apologies.
<nalioth> just venting
<elky> accepted
 * Myrtti huggles elky and nalioth
<elky> yeah, i know.
<elky> and most of the kids in #ubuntu are just venting too ;)
<nalioth> i mean FIVE MONTHS . .
<Myrtti> I love you both
<Myrtti> silly rabbits
<elky> nalioth, my mother had a similar issue for a whole release a while back (she got gui, but with painfully slow refresh, hence web browsing was agonising), she tried several times  to upgrade, but rolled back each time
<Myrtti> there's a similar thing with xubuntu
<Myrtti> gdm launches several xfce session managers
<elky> well, she didn't roll back, i helped her set up a 'test' partition
<Myrtti> can't remember was it h -> i or i -> j though
<elky> she'd log in and do all updates, but it never resolved until the next release
<elky> this was dapper -> feisty iirc
<elky> so a fair time ago now
<Myrtti> gaah
<Myrtti> my ginger tablets are too big :-C
<elky> um, was m0nik3r5_ unbanned?
<elky> @btlogin
<elky> hrm, none showing up...
<elky> @bansearch m0nik3r5
<ubottu> No matches found for m0nik3r5!n=sluttysu@c-67-183-212-185.hsd1.wa.comcast.net in any channel
<nalioth> hmmmkay
<nalioth> something very weird going on here
<elky> nalioth, is it still friday there?
<nalioth> elky: it's been saturday for almost 3 hours
<nalioth> seems my nvidia driver didn't get upgraded
<nalioth> with much hiliarity
<elky> is the 'ubuntu-desktop' package still installed?
<nalioth> elky: nope, it didn't arrive with the upgrade
<elky> then apt-get it down
<nalioth> already tried that
<elky> didnt fix it?
<nalioth> only the ubuntu-desktop metapackage is not installed (all else is)
<nalioth> all that it calls
<elky> can you pull down an older kernel at all?
<nalioth> my nvidia driver didn't get installed (and am doing so now)
<elky> a guy at work has an nvidia card and it's had probs in the past fortnight only
<nalioth> i have no idea what to do
<nalioth> my "Hardware Drivers" thingy won't let me enable it
<nalioth> i've installed the nvidia driver at the console, but it's not taken effect
 * Myrtti huggles the considerably less evil Gary
<Gary> oooo huggles neat
<Myrtti> Dear $DEITY. Please forgive me that I want to smack ASUS-tek for being an annoying brat
 * nalioth pushes the smart person who decided to not install nvidia drivers during an upgrade in behind ASUS-tek
<Myrtti> TAKE IT OFF
<Myrtti> TAKE IT OFF
<Myrtti> make him go away
<Myrtti> PLEASE
<Myrtti> I'm so close to killing him over the Internet
<elky> Myrtti, where?
<elky> nm, i se
<Myrtti> his stupidity and language makes my brain melt
<Myrtti> though I have to admit
<Myrtti> he doesn't even pretend to speak proper english
<Myrtti> so I guess this mystical creature land of christels called NORGE is acceptable
<Myrtti> hopefully I can be few hours without his stupidity in -ot now
<Myrtti> I also get the feeling he's taunting me on purpose nowadays
<nalioth> Myrtti: this channel is logged, so he might just be
<Myrtti> true
<Myrtti> I just looooove this net stalkers
<Myrtti> I've got three requests of totally unknown people in facebook currently
<Myrtti> s/this/these/
<Myrtti> damned English language
<Myrtti> here I am, ranting about how someone else misuses it, and fail in it myself
<Myrtti> I should probably stop using IRC altogether
<Myrtti> this isn't my place anymore
<jussi01> Myrtti: your fine... just relax!
<Myrtti> though, that would drop me from the Ubuntu Community altogether, since I don't really use forums, attend any meetings, read or write on mailing lists or anything
<Myrtti> or perhaps I'll just drop -offtopic from my channels
<nalioth> 5 months and KDE is still broken, too
<nalioth> <sigh>
<nalioth> it's 0330 here, y'all stay warm
<Myrtti> I have a rant inside of me, but I'll just bottle it up and let it pass. *sigh* I should clean this place up and start packing.
<jussi01> nini nalioth
<Myrtti> I actually think I'll go back to bed for a while. Have fun with hynix.
 * elky huggles Myrtti
<elky> Myrtti, you cant stop ircing. i'll cry :(
<bazhang> he was --> <---this close to a kb earlier
<jussi01> jdong: do you really have to have that increadibly annoying bot in #ubuntuforums?
<elky> no wonder other users want annoying bots
<jussi01> elky: huh?
<bazhang> meoblast
<elky> if annoying bots are permitted in other ubuntu channels
<bazhang> * [aky] (n=akhenato@unaffiliated/akh3n4t0n): akhenaton <--archlinux-offtopic user
<jussi01> elky: yeah, I would like to see it gone to be honest. 
<bazhang> jussi01, twssbot or pyckupline
<jussi01> bazhang: both of them, but particularly pyckupline
<bazhang> is ubuntuforums an official ubuntu channel?
<Seeker`> hihi
<bazhang> o/
<Seeker`> bazhang: you still up?!
<Seeker`> I thought that we only "owned" #ubuntu-
<bazhang> Seeker`, its early evening here, so yeah
<bazhang> aha
<bazhang> so getting JDONG to shut down the bots is not under irc council?
<Seeker`> what do yo mean?
<elky> bazhang, ubuntuforums.org is the official forum of ubuntu, and that channel is the official channel of that forum. that would imply by basic logic that it is an official ubuntu channel.
<bazhang> I've been trying to reform them btw (teaching it star-spangled banner, joni mitchell, james taylor, julie andrews songs)
<Seeker`> bazhang: you're trrying to reform them the wrong way then!
<bazhang> heh
<Seeker`> Jdong has access in #ubuntuforums, and by the looks of it fairly high levels of access
<Seeker`> if you spoke to him about removing someone/thing and it was reasonable, I suspect he would do it
<bazhang> that is the whole point
<bazhang> is it reasonable or not.
<elky> Seeker`, #kubuntu, #edubuntu and #xubuntu too
<Seeker`> well, what bots do you want shut down?
<bazhang> all of them there according to jussi01 
<Seeker`> what are they doing?
<bazhang> why not just slap a language filter on the bad words
<elky> having that sort of garbage in an ubuntu branded channel makes a. ubuntu look bad and b. makes it harder for us to maintain decency in the main channels
<bazhang> mostly the curse words are what I suspect is objected to
 * Myrtti sighs
<Myrtti> do I dare to look at -offtopic?
<bazhang> yeah
<bazhang> just majnoon moo'ing right now
<Myrtti> no hynix?
<bazhang> hynix et alia has been warned in no uncertain to cease and desist with ALL stalking
<bazhang> +terms
<Myrtti> I wish I could stand him better but it's like banging my head on the wall
<bazhang> he is idle there
<bazhang> he was warned that next time will be it.
 * Mez does a little dance
<Myrtti> I can't even explain it
<bazhang> no need
<bazhang> several of us have been stalked
<bazhang> every one that spends any time in that channel know of his creepy behaviour/multiple nicks
<bazhang> his bannination is way long overdue imo
<Myrtti> he's not even stalking anymore
<bazhang> along with groovyaspatchesapplesorangeapples
<Myrtti> apart from last sunday with his weird pm "happy womens day"
<bazhang> he did me two days ago
<bazhang> and when asked about it: 'I dont do that so much anymore' (????)
<Myrtti> I hate to be paranoid, but I seriously think that he or someone of his acquaintances in IRC reads these logs or something and then he taunts me/us on purpose
<bazhang> nah
<bazhang> very few as deeply troubled as he and groovyapples
<Myrtti> what I think is the case is
<Myrtti> that he is a) young(ish) and from a culture that has set hierarchy
<Myrtti> b) he assumes that Internet and IRC doesn't have that hierarchy
<Myrtti> c) whatever hierarchy he might see, he actively ignores is or brushes it aside, because b)
<bazhang> I disagree
<Myrtti> so if I or you tell him to stop doing foobarbaz, he conveniantly forgets or ignores the requests
<Myrtti> because of b)
<bazhang> may want to k tarfart in #kubuntu
<bazhang> * tarfart (n=jerware@24.229.180.54.res-cmts.flt.ptd.net pasted a foul link
<Myrtti> hrmrhm
<bazhang> he's just trolling #k now
<bazhang> jussi01, Tm_T ^^
<Tm_T> again
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> when someone is on about 'this linux crap sucks', its hard to want to help them
<Myrtti> @bansearch Myztikal_ 
<ubottu> No matches found for myztikal_!n=myztikal@c-61-69-185-215.syd.connect.net.au in any channel
<bazhang> a budding limcore in tarfart
<bazhang> <tarfart> this linux garbage is giving me a head ache
<Nafallo> then don't use it
<bazhang> gah
<bazhang> may as well remove #k from auto-join from now on
<Tm_T> bazhang: thats childish, son
<bazhang> Tm_T, true
<bazhang> but with drostie on about kubuntu is the place to discuss jaunty issues
<Tm_T> brrrh
<bazhang> just a bit fed up, venting is all. my apologies.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Dabian said: ubottu: What is mDns?
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/131099/
<Tm_T> Myrtti: hmm?
<bazhang> whoa
<bazhang> leguin has the lion's share
<Myrtti> well that's what I see
<Myrtti> with my irssi
<Myrtti> bazhang: objections agains /mode -b *!*@a194-109-2-13.dmn.xs4all.nl
<bazhang> Myrtti, was that errietta?
<Myrtti> no, it's one of yours from Jan
<bazhang> cant see that on this server; but as el ky said, if they are reformed then great, if not then reban
<bazhang> or words to that effect in essence
<Myrtti> too tired to go through that
<Myrtti> Tm_T: irssi/grep/sed magic from week ago
<bazhang> removed yesterdays ban, did not see the one you referred to Myrtti 
<Myrtti> bazhang: line 91
<Myrtti> bazhang: I always check bantracker, you see
<Myrtti> it's yours
<bazhang> Myrtti, okay will remove
<Myrtti> that's why going through both #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic took me about four hours last Sat
<Myrtti> and now there's atleast a mark on all the bans of #ubuntu
<Myrtti> there's three or four of something so old there isn't anything
<Myrtti> like *!*@189.75.27.242
<bazhang> well seemingly if they are really well known and unreformed they will be easy to spot
<Myrtti> I just left them there because I took only the clear cases of expired off
<Myrtti> I love how you can access the plain info with http://paste.ubuntu.com/131099/plain/
<Myrtti> hm
 * Myrtti goes to buy cider
<bazhang> Myrtti, removed
<Myrtti> I was just called a decadent weirdo
<Myrtti> and also that I need to find a hobby and get vacation
<bazhang> wth
<bazhang> by whom
<Myrtti> in reply to http://identi.ca/notice/2785895
<Myrtti> in irc :-D
<Myrtti> I feel like that bear, apart that I don't do prime numbers, I do regexps
 * bazhang huggles Myrtti 
<Myrtti> now, where was I... oh yes. the debug log
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !yes is <alias> no
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: ubottu's database is enlightening
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, dmsuperman said: !amaranth is <reply> Stabbity stab!
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !rww is rw--w----
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, dmsuperman said: !dmsuperman is <alias> pie
<Nafallo> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Nafallo> someone kill them!
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, snuxoll said: !ppl is <alias> u
<Nafallo> !search playing
<ubottu> Found: sound, tribalwars, sound-#kubuntu, midi
<Nafallo> !search abuse
<ubottu> Found: hostmask, exploit, fishing, prayer, bot abuse, idle-#ubuntu-ops, botabuse, messagethebot, opabuse, msgbot
<Nafallo> !bot abuse
<ubottu> Please don't play with the bots, or else... Also see !behaviour and !msgthebot
 * Nafallo waits for the next one
<bazhang> or else
<bazhang> I like that :)
 * Myrtti sings to Elton John
<Seeker`> Myrtti: you have elton john there?!
<Myrtti> I've got about a dozen of his CD's... and a tour t-shirt
<Myrtti> and an autographed photo...
<Myrtti> and a concert ticket from 1998
<Tm_T> and I still wonder how she is my twinsister
<Myrtti> Spotify is starting to annoy me
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Lenin_Cat said: !self destruct is 3, 2, 1, BOOM!
<ubottu> In ubottu, Ibrahim said: English is not my mother language
<Myrtti> ubottu: tell gsteinert about away
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Myrtti> that was the second time from that ip
<Myrtti> with the same nickname
<nalioth> Myrtti: klined
<Myrtti> nalioth: thankie dear
<Flannel> Hi hrehf, how can we help you?
<hrehf> hrmm, just got banned by your dcc bug port
<hrehf> 1) the wiki page should explain what the actual problem is, and why connecting to a different port helps
<Flannel> And it looks like you were then tested by floodbots, and are removed.
<hrehf> 2) aren't you guys causing a lot of disconnects/rejoins for OTHER channels?
<Flannel> hrehf: How would we be doing that?
<hrehf> until i even noticed i was banned in ubuntu my client tried to reconnect ~20 times
<hrehf> causing 20 x 10 channels of rejoins
<Flannel> That doesn't make sense.
<hrehf> Flannel err, quote this http://archives.neohapsis.com/archives/bugtraq/2006-02/0639.html
<hrehf> Flannel how does that not make sense?
<Flannel> hrehf: Because when you tried to reconnect, you were disconnected, so you weren't cycling other channels.
<hrehf> Flannel additionally, make clear its buggy firmware on the router that seems to inspect the irc packets and is disconnecting if it sees such a packet
<Flannel> hrehf: Once you reconnect, and join #ubuntu, you get forwarded to the exploit channel
<hrehf> Flannel i am autojoining the other channels?
<Flannel> hrehf: Yes, but you're not connected to freenode at that time.
<hrehf> err
<hrehf> 2009-03-14 21:38:53 * Disconnected
<hrehf> 2009-03-14 21:38:56 * Attempting to rejoin channel ##java
<hrehf> Flannel i am indeed connected to freenode
<hrehf> :)
<Flannel> being banned (well, forwarded) in a channel has nothing to do with reconnecting.
<hrehf> Flannel lol
<Flannel> hrehf: You were disconnected from the entire network.
<hrehf> Flannel maybe you should read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<hrehf> yes
<hrehf> and my client is reconnecting fn
<Flannel> hrehf: Yes.  And once you reconnect to freenode, you rejoin all the other channels.
<hrehf> so a) all the other channels im in got "hrehf quit"
<Flannel> There's only one disconnect/reconnect
<hrehf> b) all the other chans im on get "hrehf joins"
<Flannel> hrehf: once, yes.  not twenty times.
<hrehf> the exact fucking reason why you banned me from ubuntu in the first place
<Flannel> hrehf: I think you're confused.
<Flannel> You misunderstand whats going on perhaps.
<hrehf> Flannel oh right, then it's just once. still annyoing
<Flannel> hrehf: Right, but we didn't cause that.
<hrehf> Flannel maybe you're just assuming im a noob
<hrehf> i hate people that do that
<hrehf> Flannel your TEST causes it
<hrehf> Flannel also, it's NOT only once. test me also disconnects me
<Myrtti> hrehf: don't you want the problem to be fixed then?
<Flannel> hrehf: Then you didn't fix your issue before you requested a test.
<Flannel> hrehf: We can't make sure you fixed the problem without testing it.
<nickspoon> He's not assuming anything, hrehf. We did not cause you to be disconnected from freenode.
<hrehf> nickspoon oh?
<hrehf> nickspoon what does test me do then?
<hrehf> nickspoon why did you ban me in the first place?
<hrehf> i'd be interested in that
<Flannel> hrehf: If you've fixed the exploit, then the test won't disconnect you.
<hrehf> aren't you purposefully sending exploit packets?
<hrehf> maybe i should report you
<Flannel> Also, the test is voluntary, you knew it was coming, etc.
<hrehf> Flannel the first ban?
<hrehf> ;-)
<Flannel> hrehf: No.  We didn't cause that.
<Flannel> hrehf: malicious users did.
<Myrtti> who, btw, is now k-lined
<Flannel> hrehf: Again, I think you're misunderstanding how this all works.
<hrehf> Flannel see 1)
<hrehf> erm
<Flannel> hrehf: I fail to see how 1) is relevant.
<hrehf> are you serious?
<Myrtti> !exploit
<ubottu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
 * Myrtti reads the wikipage
<Flannel> hrehf: How does the content of the wiki page affect you before you've visited said wiki page?
<hrehf> Flannel HUH?
<hrehf> lol
<hrehf> Flannel I think you're misunderstanding how this all works.
<Myrtti> the actual problem is that you have a buggy router
<hrehf> :)
<Myrtti> and the problem is stated on that wikipage
<Flannel> hrehf: If you want to be difficult, go right ahead and be difficult, you won't get help here with an attitude.
<hrehf> Myrtti it's stated badly
<Myrtti> the secondary problem is that there are some idiots, who think it's funny to exploit that
<hrehf> Flannel YOU are the difficult one
<Myrtti> and that is also stated on that wikipage
<hrehf> *i* am just telling you that i found the wiki page not really helpful at all
<hrehf> i am not changing any settings without background on the actual problem
<Myrtti> hrehf: so, which part would you like to have changed, and please give good suggestions?
<hrehf> and 'router buggy' isn't the actual problem
<hrehf> it's a vague description
<Myrtti> oh?
<Flannel> hrehf: Yeah, itis.
<Flannel> Its an overzealous "magic firewall"
<hrehf> Flannel I think you're misunderstanding how this all works.
<nalioth> hrehf: we're not here to teach trolls how to knock peole offline
<hrehf> Flannel the wikipage doesn't say that
<Flannel> hrehf: It doesn't need to.
<hrehf> nalioth huh?
<hrehf> lol
<nalioth> hrehf: you can certainly ask google anything you like
<hrehf> bah
<Flannel> hrehf: The specifics of why it happen aren't relevant, and are likely to confuse people.
<hrehf> why are you guys so zealot like
<nalioth> and it's not like we're asking you to parade all your passwords around  - just a simple oort change
<Flannel> If you want to know specifics, theres lots of information on the web.
<hrehf> it's like the guys on wikipedia who enforce rules without thinking about it
<nalioth> port change, even
 * Myrtti can't see the problem since the banforward is removed and all
<hrehf> and you have to argue that you're right for half an hour until they give in
<Flannel> hrehf: We've noted your objection to the vagueness of the wiki page.  Is there anything else we can help you with?
<hrehf> nalioth maybe 8001 directs me to a different server that's yours
<LjL> hrehf, contacting an op in PM rather than using this channel risks to fail if said op is away...
<Myrtti> hrehf: which parts of that wikipage do you want to be changed, and how. Specific examples and suggestions are welcomed, but not necessarily applied
<hrehf> LjL just following the bot's advice...
<nalioth> hrehf: if you distrust the ubuntu community that much, perhaps you shouldn't be here
<Myrtti> did the bot tell you to pm someone? hardly? surely not?
<LjL> hrehf: no
<LjL> the bot tells you to read the *topic*
<LjL> and the topic tells you to check #ubuntu-ops
<hrehf> Myrtti i'd like it to state that the bug is in the firmware that is inspecting the packet, and that connecting to 8001 fools the firmware into not inspecting the packet
 * Myrtti looks at everyone
<LjL> like 99% of the people reading the page would know what that's about
<hrehf> Myrtti which would explain why connecting to 8001 actually helps
<Myrtti> LjL: could it be on italics on near the bottom of the page?
<hrehf> LjL ill search the quote..
<LjL> "The issue is due to a bug in certain routers. However, even when the router itself cannot be fixed (which is, unfortunately, often the case), a workaround is available."
<Flannel> hrehf: Alright.  We'll take note of your suggestion and consider it.  Is there anything else we can help you with today?
<LjL> "Most router manufacturers have provided an updated firmware for their router that fix this particular exploit. Please check with their website for upgrades and installation instructions."
<hrehf> Flannel don't treat users immediately like noobs in a zealotish way
<hrehf> that would help a shitton
<Seeker`> hrehf: watch your language please
<Flannel> hrehf: When you come in saying you were spamming channels 20 times, it was obvious you were confused.
<hrehf> LjL i have the latest firmware on my router, i am sure
<LjL> hrehf: then your router manufacturer is lousy
<LjL> hardly anyone's fault
<hrehf> LjL yes it is
<Seeker`> hrehf: whose fault is it?
<hrehf> the manufacturer's i guess
<LjL> also
<LjL> there is a whole "Background details" chapter on the page
<LjL> for those who'd like to dig into what exactly the issue is about
<nalioth> hrehf: in some cases, the firmware does bupkus
<LjL> and those people, i'm sure, also know how to use google
<nalioth> yes, Google does have the answers 
<hrehf> Flannel the first three i read weren't useful
<hrehf> just bug reports without any further info
<Seeker`> the first three what?
<Flannel> hrehf: You mean LjL, or nalioth, not me.
<hrehf> oh, sorry, it was directed at ljl ;)
<LjL> hrehf: if you can't read a security vulnerability report in standard wording, that's not anyone's fault either
<LjL> or
<LjL> what you actually want to see on the page
<LjL> is perhaps detailed instructions for script kiddies on how to activate the exploit?
<hrehf> LjL there's your quote: "(@FloodBot1): hrehf: Either say « test me » after following the instructions, or consult the operators if unclear "
<LjL> because i'm sure that's not the purpose of our wiki
<LjL> hrehf: yes. before that, it DID mention to you to read the /topic
<Flannel> hrehf: Anyway, if there's nothing else we can help you with today.  We ask users don't idle here to keep the noise down.  Thanks for stopping by.
<LjL> [21:08:14] <FloodBot1> hrehf: Hello, You can't « /join #ubuntu » because of a problem with your connection. Please type « /topic » and read the instructions.
<hrehf> Flannel bwaha
<hrehf> well
<LjL> Your router is buggy 1) Please follow these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit to FIX it (yes, it can be fixed) 2) after carrying out those instructions please type « test me » and wait few minutes | if this fails, type « /join #ubuntu-ops » to be tested manually
<hrehf> this attitude doesn't exactly make me support stuff
<hrehf> good day
<Flannel> I don't even know what that means.
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops hrehf Troll.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Flannel> Now, is itjust me, or did he come here originally and think we were the first ones to exploit him?
<LjL> Flannel: well, i was away
<Seeker`> I connected to port 8001 once. It made my house explode.
<LjL> otherwise if i had known about him, i might have taken some solace.
<Flannel> Hmm?
 * Myrtti crosses her fingers
<LjL> Flannel: just don't make me explain.
<Flannel> Alight
<LjL> so... who's in favor of the floodbots *automatically* test you as soon as you say *anything* in -read-topic? >:
 * nalioth sniggers
<Seeker`> LjL: how bout the floodbots detecting trolls automatically and banning them
<Flannel> Seeker`: +1
<Seeker`> typically, anyone that says more than about 30 lines in here in 30 mins
<LjL> Seeker`: err... you've spoiled my reimplementation of MetaBot to use bayesian filters to detect trolls... :(
<Seeker`> I reckon thats as good a metric as any other you'll find
<LjL> nalioth, where did the third floodbot go?
<bazhang> @bansearch fogobogo
<ubottu> No matches found for fogobogo!n=fogobogo@port-92-202-93-208.dynamic.qsc.de in any channel
<nalioth> LjL: i have no clue - the networks have probably sucked it down temporarily
<Mez> @bansearch I
<ubottu> No matches found for i!n=kieron@cpc3-pete1-0-0-cust944.pete.cable.ntl.com in any channel
<Mez> @mark I #ubuntu-uk seems to have been a spammer
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> Mez: possibly a bit harsh
<LjL> nalioth: it's not very temporary, it's been days...
<nalioth> LjL: ah
<nalioth> let me look into, as i've been offline a lot
<Myrtti> GROWL
<Seeker`> Myrtti: ?
<bazhang> yikes
<Myrtti> Skype makes me cry ;___;
<Myrtti> stupid piece of junk
<LjL> you ought to cry just for using it
<Myrtti> LjL: show me a SIP client for Mac that can do NAT reversal, and fix PulseAudio lag problems, then I'll consider
<Mez> Seeker`: he wouldnt respond, channels nothing to do with Linux, seemed like spam, it was only a remove, not a ban
<LjL> Myrtti: you ought to cry for using a Mac
<Myrtti> LjL: it's not me, you see...
<Seeker`> Mez: would still have given them a bit longer
<Seeker`> Mez: possibly a warnign too
<LjL> Myrtti: you ought to cry for not being you
<Myrtti> ARGGHGHGSALKGasgh
<Seeker`> Mez: everyone makes typos too
<Mez> Seeker`: indeed. Maybe I was a little harsh, but there's not really any harm done.
<jdong> elky / jussi01: The two bots were in the channel for fun; they have been removed and will not be in the channel anymore
<LjL> my eeepc has a life of its own.
<LjL> jdong: you've been infesting our channels with bots?!
<Seeker`> LjL: AI eeepc?
<LjL> Seeker`: more likely the broken SSD causing xchat to hang for ages and then suddenly come back to life briefly...
<Seeker`> eww
<LjL> so i guess yeah, considering what natural intelligence most often consists of
<Seeker`> AI eeepc would be much more fun
<Myrtti> gpryatel: anything else we can help you with?
<gpryatel> i think its working now, if not i'll come back :)
<Myrtti> thanks for flying with Ubuntu
<Myrtti> have a nice day...
<topyli> haha
<LjL> topyli: yeah, i've just been too lazy to phone them yet...
<LjL> no route to host, how might that be
<topyli> LjL: ah good
<LjL> topyli: (besides, are there *any* eeepcs around that aren't under warranty?)
<topyli> i guess not :)
<Flannel> LjL: If you open it up/etc its likely possible to void it
<bazhang> mine is not
<LjL> ah yes
<topyli> bazhang: you've hacked it to hell i presume? :)
<bazhang> topyli, nope; bought on second day globally available though :)
<Flannel> topyli: It's just a handheld calculator that he scratched an "eee" into!
 * Flannel hides.
<topyli> hehe
<topyli> bazhang: ah i got mine from my mobile operator with a 2 year mobile "broadband" deal, the warranty is the same
<bazhang> gpryatel, how may we help you
<bazhang> topyli, nice
<topyli> bazhang: i don't think they realize what they got themselves into. i actually use it all the time and have it with me all the time. i'll be surprised if it lasts two years :)
<LjL> gpryatel: try the test now please
<ubottu> p_quarles called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #kubuntu (linknet)
<Seeker`> hmm ,gpryatel is still here
#ubuntu-ops 2009-03-15
<LjL> just thought i'd paste a reminder every op should keep in mind
<LjL> [01:41:20] <-- Keal has left this server (""Never attribute to malice that which can be adequately explained by stupidity." -Hanlon's Razor").
<bazhang> hehe
<Seeker`> I prefer nickspoons
<Myrtti> LjL: I might do a crosstich home proverb on my wall from that
<Myrtti> http://gingeranyhow.com/texts/text18.html
<LjL> Seeker`: nickspoon's is just nickspoon's
<LjL> Myrtti: the battery looks like it's got a bit of wear
<Nafallo> and camels!
<Myrtti> http://blog.craftzine.com/archive/2008/07/arkanoid_cross_stitch.html
<J-_> Hey :)
<LjL> J-_: i don't know just which brands of routers are affected and which of them have firmware upgrades to fix it
<LjL> J-_: but you can probably find it somewhere if you start from the links at the bottom of the wiki page about it
<LjL> J-_: netgear i think mostly, but not really sure
<J-_> LjL: Ah, yeah. My firmware is uptodate.
<LjL> J-_: anyway, the router tries to be too smart for its own good, and open ports when it thinks it's getting a DCC SEND request
<LjL> J-_: except that if you're given a malformed request (even just in the form of a plain privmsg with dcc send in it), it crashes
<J-_> LjL: Ah okay.
<LjL> J-_: since the router only cares about 6667, as that's where IRC is supposed to live, being on 8001 fixes it
<J-_> Nice
<LjL> J-_: you'll see just what sort of strings trigger it when you ask the bots for your test
<LjL> never repeat them.
<J-_> LjL: Cool.
<J-_> Thanks
<LjL> np
<Flannel> had you just pastebinned the stupid thing 20 minutes ago like I asked, we would've solved this issue then.
 * Flannel grumbles.
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> ziroday called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (thefeds)
<Flannel> someone ought to ban that host post-part
<Flannel> anyone?
<elky> Flannel, which what where?
<Flannel> elky: thefeds in -ot
<elky> if he comes back again... you'll know by the belrs3.optusnet hostmask. there's only 2 others on freenode from the same area
<elky> Flannel, libfprint sees and enrolls fine
<elky> their gui sucks major eggs though
 * jussi01 waves sleepily
<elky> Flannel, although, i havent figured how to use it still. i have fingers enrolled now, but it's not tied in with sudo etc yet...
<Flannel> Really?
<Flannel> I enrolled mine, and everything magically worked.
<Flannel> Only thing I couldn't do without first typing my username was unlock the screen
<elky> nope, not even sudo on cli works
<elky> as i said, i used fprint instead of tf
<Myrtti> mmmmm egg
<Myrtti> I'm going to try to stay away from the computer today and clean
<Tm_T> Myrtti: you can try... (;)
<Myrtti> i got the work script to a fairly good condition so I'll use today to clean
<Myrtti> and as Irc is fairly painful on this 770, -->
<ubottu> In ubottu, ActionParsnip said: !jauntyrelease is For the release schedule of Jaunty Jackalopee, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule Thanks.
<Tm_T> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Tm_T> ubottu: no, jaunty is <reply> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, Tm_T said: ubottu: no, jaunty is <reply> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Tm_T> bah
<bazhang> heh
<Tm_T> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Tm_T> ubottu: no, jaunty is <reply> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Tm_T> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Tm_T> nice...
<Tm_T> I give up, food ->
<bazhang> !-web
<ubottu> web has no aliases - added by bazhang on 2009-03-14 16:44:06
<bazhang> !forget web
<ubottu> I'll forget that, bazhang
<bazhang> !no jaunty is <reply> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<ubottu> I'll remember that bazhang
<bazhang> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<bazhang> odd
<Tm_T> bazhang: welcome to my reality (;)
 * bazhang huggles Tm_T 
<bazhang> Tm_T, no more problems with drostie, thanks
<elky> i unplugged the dell about half an hour ago. it's now saying 5hrs 35mins of charge left
 * elky <3's the 9hr battery
<bazhang> wow nice
<elky> i run the screen on the lowest power setting of course
<Tm_T> elky: I'm still waiting my ~15 hours battery to arrive
<elky> Tm_T, oooh
<bazhang> I am guessing grroovyorange and hynix will be behaving from now
<elky> Tm_T, for which laptop
<Tm_T> with rest of the laptop (:)
<Tm_T> elky: I'm wanting AlwaysInnovating Touchbook, so I can modify it to my needs
<elky> and what laptop is that?
<elky> or does it not exist yet?
<Tm_T> well coming in few months
<elky> ooh
<elky> errr.. i meant 9 cell not 9 hour
<elky> i've been cleaning. slightly fumigated
<Tm_T> heh
<elky> but still, 6hrs is pretty good battery
 * Tm_T really would like to get this one soon, so I can get my hardware tools out from boxes and make some smoke
<elky> ikonia, around?
<ikonia> just
<Tm_T> more food ->
<ikonia> I'd just logged in to check my email
<ikonia> elky: what's up
 * elky wants to know what the good google calendar app he mentioned is
<ikonia> ??
<ikonia> I'm trying to find a way to sync my E71 against a calander server that's not google calander
<elky> ikonia, what's the google calendar app called?
<ikonia> which one ? I don't use google calander
<ikonia> do you mean the one for syncing google calander with your E71 ?
<elky> you mentioned one got released last week or something
<elky> yeah
<ikonia> http://blog.lanthaler.org/2009/02/nokia-e71-contacts-and-calendar-sync.html
<ikonia> yup, syncml can now do it nativly
<ikonia> must dash, back later
<elky> it doesnt work for me :(
<topyli> i've been syncing via scheduleworld.com, works perfectly
<topyli> my-funambol.com should work too, and mobilcal.com
<elky> that means giving my gmail details to someone else
<topyli> mobical.net even
<topyli> elky: oh google. i don't use it, i just sync my phone and evolution
<elky> google seems to have dropped the ball on it. apparently it doesn't work for anyone anymore
<elky> laptop has 4hrs 35 mins left now
<elky> it was 5hrs 35 mins about an hour ago. this is awesome
<topyli> accurate power-manager readings? stop the press!
<elky> i know!
<elky> although, in it's credit, i've only had it for 2 days, and the machine itself was probably built around a week ago.
<bazhang> metbsd (banned in #ubuntu for trolling) was doing same in #k though quiet for now
<jussi01> if bots are slow, its my fault. Im moving quassel off that server for better performance
<Seeker`> jussi01: :O
<stdin> !bothelp is <reply> For ubottu usage instructions see  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots | For help with ubottu plugins for supybot, please ask in #ubuntu-bots
<ubottu> I'll remember that, stdin
<stdin> !no bothelp is <reply> For ubottu usage instructions see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots | For help with ubottu plugins for supybot, please ask in #ubuntu-bots
<ubottu> I'll remember that stdin
<stdin> !supybot-#ubuntu-bots | for those of us fed-up with saying it
<ubottu> for those of us fed-up with saying it: ubottu is a supybot with custom plugins, for help with other supybot plugins ask in #supybot
<Myrtti> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<LjL> tssss
<LjL> well, at least that explains why she's such a bore.
<Myrtti> erm
<Myrtti> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Myrtti> what difference does it make if it's run as root vs non-root?
<LjL> Myrtti: uhm, not sure right now, but i vaguely seem to remember there was a reason
<jussi01> LjL: you be nice to her now...
 * jussi01 eyes LjL
<LjL> and the reason is that MYRTTI IS MAD
<LjL> Myrtti: ok it doesn't need root, *now*. but it used to.
<LjL> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/e2fsprogs/+bug/220275
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 220275 in e2fsprogs "blkid shouldn't need root privileges" [Undecided,Fix released]
<LjL> i'd say leave it like that until those are all EOL
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
 * LjL is not sure whether that might have been real
<Myrtti> ubottu: tell snuxoll about exploit
<Flannel> What's with #ubuntu annoying people with "please register to speak" stuff?
<Tm_T> log?
<Flannel> 13:48 <sebsebseb> [20:47] [506] #ubuntu Please register with services and use the IDENTIFY command (/msg nickserv help) to speak in this channel
<Flannel> That's sebsebseb telling me the message in a query, obviously
<jussi01> is there a reason snux is +v?
<Myrtti> jussi01: LjL's madness
<Myrtti> jussi01: next question
<Flannel> jussi01: mock the voiced
<Flannel> But, he can still talk, even without identifying
<Flannel> Tm_T: as can you
<Flannel> erm, except you're identified
<jussi01> oh meh
<Tm_T> what, I can be unidentified too?
<jussi01> !modes | Tm_T
<ubottu> Tm_T: There are many different channel and user modes on !freenode. Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<Tm_T> jussi01: I know
<jussi01> particurly +R iirc
<Tm_T> jussi01: didn't notice the modes when joining, thought there were spamming bot or so
<jussi01> +R (quiet unidentified)  	 This mode prevents users who are not identified with NickServ from speaking in the channel. Users will receive a server notice explaining this if they try to speak. 
<Tm_T> sebsebseb isn't server?
<Flannel> No?
<jussi01> Tm_T: oh? I thought he came to you with a complaint
<Flannel> just a guy
<Flannel> he was telling me about it.
<Tm_T> aaa
<Tm_T> roger roger
<Tm_T> now I'm gone, sleep ->
<Myrtti> erhem
<Myrtti> [23:00] < Kingsy101> man o man, can someone help, i cant find anything on  google on how to add eclipse PDT to the repos... anyone  have any ideas??
 * Myrtti facepalms
<jussi01> anyone seen ikonia?
<LjL> meh, the whole "please register to speak" thing lasted about 30 seconds
<Seeker`> last saw him in here 10 hours ago "ikonia+: must dash, back later"
<LjL> i guess sebsebseb didn't notice that the same thing just stopped some couple hundreds bots from joining the day before yesterday?
<LjL> although i'm not sure why people are still joining -unregged
<LjL> wait a moment
<LjL> !ops | does any of you CURRENTL see #ubuntu as +rR on the server you're on?
<ubottu> does any of you CURRENTL see #ubuntu as +rR on the server you're on?: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (does any of you CURRENTL see #ubuntu as +rR on the server you're on?)
<jussi01> not here
<LjL> the joining to -unregged isn't normal
<Seeker`> LjL: no
<Myrtti> LjL: no
<nalioth> LjL: nope
<LjL> what's the +J set to?
<Myrtti> I'm on simak
<LjL> it should be 2,5
<LjL> (i can't see it from my client)
<jussi01> 2,5 here
<LjL> ... just more channel joins than normal?
<LjL> but jaunty isn't *so* near
<Myrtti> it is 2,5
 * vorian is not an op, but it does not show +r or +R
<Seeker`> /lastlog +J shows it being set to 2,5 by floodbot2 almost 24 hours ago
<LjL> it's after they set +rR believing there was an attack
<Flannel> LjL: I don't
<LjL> people kept joining -unregged even after they unset that
<LjL> and that happened four hours ago
<mneptok> LjL: negative
<LjL> ok
<LjL> verne.freenode.net is desynched
<LjL> +rR have remained set on it
<LjL> oh christ, i should have known mikem would have spotted it and started complaining
<LjL> does he just notice *anything* that goes on with *any* channel modes?
<LjL> certainly when i wrote the floodbots i *thought* that having *three* of them sync modes would prevent desync in most circumstances...
<LjL> *sigh*
<jrib> oh
<jrib> someone was complaining about that a few hours ago
<jrib> I sent him away...
<jussi01> ubottu: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Myrtti looks at the kids play
<Shizuo> Why I am forwarded to here?
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<LjL> you mean why aren't you just banned?
<LjL> probably because i felt nice that day
<Shizuo> I can't understand your questio
<Shizuo> n
<LjL> Shizuo: you've been removed from #ubuntu several times
<LjL> how do you explain that?
<Shizuo> Being a nuisance?
<LjL> to put it mildly
<LjL> but, how do you explain being removed *several times*?
<Shizuo> I am mild
<Shizuo> Several?
<Shizuo> Persecution?
<LjL> wrong answer
<Shizuo> Racism?
<LjL> wrong answer
<Shizuo> Cookies?
<LjL> wrong answer
<Shizuo> Trolling?
<LjL> RIGHT ANSWER!
<Shizuo> OH YES
<Shizuo> ONE MILLION DOLLARS
<Shizuo> THX
<LjL> so...
<LjL> what ought to make me thing such trolling won't happen again in the future?
<Shizuo> That's a tough question
<Shizuo> LjL: Are you a full time ubuntu do-stuff-person?
<LjL> hey, i asked a question first
<LjL> wait your turn
<Shizuo> =[
<Shizuo> I don't know what makes you "thing"
<Shizuo> I'll pass ;/
<LjL> yes, it was tough
<LjL> but now pretend that i said "think"
<LjL> and try answering that one
<Shizuo> Oh
<Shizuo> Well, as with anything on life
<Shizuo> You will never be certain about this
<Shizuo> There will always be a risk
<Shizuo> Tough, hug?
<Shizuo> Hug plz
<LjL> no thanks, i've had hugs already today
<LjL> i'm of slow digestion
<Shizuo> Oh, ok
<Shizuo> LjL: Are you a full time ubuntu do-stuff-person?
<Myrtti> what does that mean?
<LjL> Shizuo: tough question
<Myrtti> full time? ubuntu? do-stuff-person?
<Shizuo> Myrtti: Does he have a job?
<Shizuo> Myrtti: At ubuntu-related operations?
<LjL> that's none of your business!
<LjL> oh.
<Shizuo> Is he a part-time voluntary?
<Shizuo> Is he a full time voluntary?
<Myrtti> Shizuo: what significance would it have to you?
<Shizuo> Myrtti: Curiosity
<Myrtti> ie. what are you aiming at?
<Myrtti> lets take an example
<Shizuo> Lots of people here at freenet are employees of distribs/projects/etc
 * LjL grabs the popcorn
<Seeker`> I wish I could have popcorn
<Shizuo> Seeker`: Africa?
<Seeker`> Shizuo: what?
<Myrtti> I'm not employed by Canonical or any other distribution, but I do have a job in a company that does its operations around open source
<Shizuo> Seeker`: Why can't you?
<Shizuo> Myrtti: That's interesting
<Myrtti> *still* I waste most of my waking time in IRC doing voluntary work
<Myrtti> in *addition* to my paid work
<Seeker`> Shizuo: various reasons
<Myrtti> so I'm wondering, what significance would anyones job/volunteer status have to you
<Myrtti> since it obviously shouldn't
<LjL> Shizuo: i really need to do me a favor
<LjL> before i might answer your very tough questions
<LjL> will you?
<Shizuo> Myrtti: No need to have two stones in hand, ok?
<Shizuo> Myrtti: It was just curiosity
<Shizuo> LjL: Hi
<LjL> oh Shizuo, hello!
<Myrtti> oh my, aren't we distracted today
<Seeker`> wow, its today already?
<LjL> Shizuo: i bet you can't count backwards from three to one, using words rather than digits, on three separate lines
<Shizuo> LjL: Oh, you kill me
<LjL> Shizuo: prove me wrong
<Shizuo> That was impervious
<Seeker`> Balrog_: how can we help you?
<LjL> Shizuo: quick, we've got other guests in!
<Balrog_> I think I clicked in the wrong place.
<Shizuo> LjL: I won't troll, sorry
<Shizuo> LjL: Not by accident, that's for sure :D
<LjL> Shizuo: pity
<Shizuo> =[
<Shizuo> Anyway, I asked about your connection to Ubuntu just out of curiosity, as you're zealous
<Shizuo> It wasn't an attempt do judge you, as mywhatever suggested
<LjL> Shizuo: a mixture of boredom, brain damage and addiction to arguing with trolls
<LjL> now, the answer to my question?
<Shizuo> What question?
<LjL> why ought i to think you won't be trolling in the future
<Shizuo> It depends on the definition of what trolling really is
<Shizuo> It's an overused word these days
<Seeker`> being deliberately annoying is a good starting point
<Shizuo> Some people call others trolls for not adhering to their ideological principles
<Shizuo> That's very common these days
<LjL> Shizuo, a troll as we are concerned is someone who doesn't follow
<LjL> !etiquette > Shizuo    (Shizuo, see the private message from ubottu) this
<LjL> of course you're familiar with it?
<Shizuo> LjL: Lots of "respectable" regulars fail to adhere to !Attitudes, !Language, !CoC
<LjL> Shizuo: hey, you might be right
<Myrtti> I call a troll someone who believes IRC is a democracy and rules are subject to voting at the Athens forum or in this case any of official Ubuntu channels
<LjL> actually
<LjL> i think even ops...
<LjL> even ops, sometimes, fail to adhere to some sane principles they most likely ought to
<Shizuo> Yes, that's correct
<LjL> like not ban people randomly in the middle of a conversation, for instance
<Seeker`> hmm, not the best dismount ever
<LjL> *shrug*
<Myrtti> could we add to the channel rules that the rules aren't open to discussion at any given channel at any given time by any given people? I find it a bit tiresome that trolls come to discuss the rules at, say, #ubuntu
<Myrtti> at, say, the day of $RELEASE
<Myrtti> there's place, time and opportunity for that discussion
<LjL> Myrtti: they're open to discussion here
<Myrtti> usually, it's not #ubuntu
<Myrtti> LjL: sure
<LjL> it's never #ubuntu
<LjL> don't we have that in the rules to begin with?
<Myrtti> I really doubt it
<Seeker`> Do we really need meta-rules?
<LjL> then you can most certainly blame me for not adding it when we revamped them
<LjL> Seeker`: yes, not discussing bans and rules aside from in this channel is pretty basic really
<Myrtti> Seeker`: there should be a disclaimer on them about where to address the possible requests of editing and change
<Seeker`> if you try and make the rules all-encompassing then people will just argue that  anything not stated in the rules is allowed
<Myrtti> hm
<LjL> that's not trying to make them all-encompassing though
<Seeker`> because it isn't explicitly disallowed
<LjL> although
<Seeker`> LjL: it seems to be heading that way
<LjL> it's probably worth adding it as rule for -offtopic but not for #ubuntu
<LjL> in #ubuntu it's already implicitely a rule
<LjL> since anything that's not support is disallowed
<Seeker`> the only rule that should be needed is "Don't be stupid"
<Myrtti> "DON'T BE A DICK"
<Seeker`> or "Don't do anything the ops do not consider to be appropriate behaviour for this channel"
<Seeker`> then if someone does something wrong, it is automatically covered by the rules
<LjL> that's almost in there
<Myrtti> the content suitable for this channel is on operator discretion (whatever the word is) and not necessarily limited by or to the rules
<LjL> we added something very much like that during the revamping
<Seeker`> but you shouldn't really need anything extra
<Seeker`> common sense should work
<LjL> Seeker`: wake up, you're dreaming
<Myrtti> Seeker`: show me a troll with common sense, and I'll show you a flying cow
<Seeker`> I mean common sense on our part
<LjL> Seeker`: wake up, you're dreaming
<Myrtti> lol
<Myrtti> common sense
<Myrtti> I think I left mine at the door when Umakant first appeared
<Myrtti> or atleast my sensibilities
<LjL> i gave my common sense to this fellow - out of pity
<LjL> [00:29:24] --> bosco_ has joined this channel (n=bosco@12.109.75.188).
<LjL> [00:29:39] <bosco_> bestbot
<LjL> [00:29:39] <BestBot> I don't understand you, bosco_. Try asking me what's the best X, or telling me that X is the best Y
<LjL> [00:29:50] <bosco_> best x
<LjL> [00:29:54] <bosco_> best X
<LjL> [00:30:05] <bosco_> BestBot, best X
<LjL> [00:30:06] <BestBot> I don't understand you, bosco_. Try asking me what's the best X, or telling me that X is the best Y
<Seeker`> if someone wants to be irritating they will, no matter what the rules are; by explicitly stating some things are against the rules, you are implicity allowing everything else (which is how most legal systems seem to work)
<Seeker`> whereas on IRC this isn't the case
<LjL> ya know what yer probblim ish
<LjL> i was having FUN with that troll
<LjL> now you're taking it seriously!
<Seeker`> LjL: you may have been having fun with that troll
<Seeker`> but in general, people get too angry in this channel with trolls
<Seeker`> and spend waaaaaaaay too much time going round in circles with them
<Seeker`> I dont think that Shizuo seriously thought they would be unbanned
<LjL> i hope not
<LjL> he seemed smarter than that
<Seeker`> exactly
<Seeker`> most trolls aren't
<Myrtti> he was just playing around and LjL played with him
<LjL> you see Seeker`
<Myrtti> but I know what you refer with spending time going round in circles
<LjL> when a troll comes to this channel
<LjL> either you ignore them, if you're sane
<Myrtti> and in my opinion, we cannot just tell them to GTFO
<LjL> or you play with them, if you're insane
<LjL> or you get angry at them, if you're a normal person
<LjL> because it's an outlet
<Seeker`> but in here people don't get angry
<Seeker`> they just fume
<Seeker`> because they aren't really allowed to get properly angry
<LjL> that's why i attempt to get them to say "three, two, one" and then ban them.
<Seeker`> because ops can't be seen to be getting angry like that
<Seeker`> LjL: fine, you may play with them, treat it as a joke, but not everyone does
 * Myrtti huggles LjL 
<LjL> Seeker`: discussing this is useless really
<LjL> there's only one way not to make that happen
<LjL> do like nalioth does, ban them.
<LjL> when you think you've had enough of a no-point conversation between an op and someone, ban them.
<LjL> (the op, or the someone? that's up to you i guess)
<Seeker`> I would if I could
<LjL> (both if you're unsure)
<LjL> Seeker`: then just say "quit it or i'll show you a photo of mneptok"
<LjL> it works
<Myrtti> right, I think I'm done for today
<Myrtti> nini kids
<Seeker`> nini Myrtti 
<Seeker`> have a good flight if i don't catch you before you go
<Seeker`> LjL: :P Not entirely convinced
<LjL> Seeker`: i'm just saying that i believe ops will keep arguing with trolls no matter how much you might keep saying it's not good
<LjL> Seeker`: and if you want to stop that, say so while it's happening
<LjL> though you probably won't be liked if you do
<Seeker`> I have mentioned several times in discussions that I think they have gone past the point of being useful
<Seeker`> and it just gets ignored
<Seeker`> LjL: it doesn't work when the only people that can do anything are the ones that are currently having the argument
<LjL> that's the funny part innit
<Seeker`> because by the time it gets in here the person they are discussing it with already has a "history" with the person in question
<Seeker`> I just reckon there is a better way of doing things
#ubuntu-ops 2010-03-15
<ikonia> someone needs to keep an eye on #ubuntu, I'm getting ready for bed, but a few questionable people in at the moment
<ubottu> h00k called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (mirriondorrar)
<ubottu> ZykoticK9 called the ops in #ubuntu (debugger)
<ubottu> zoidfarb called the ops in #ubuntu (jewroot)
<ubottu> theadmin called the ops in #ubuntu (kill the jewroot dude)
<elky> * FloodBot4 sets mode -q #ubuntu ubottu!*@* <-- uh...
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Dougdoug4)
<elky> i really wish that'd say which channel, for those of us who for some reason are not in -monitor
<jussi01> !bug | elky (cant fix it if we dont know about it)
<ubottu> elky (cant fix it if we dont know about it): If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<elky> jussi01, how about you have some manners.
<jussi01> hrm?
<elky> You're the single most dismissive individual I have to deal with on a daily basis. I'm sick of it.
<jussi01> elky: I apologise if it came over as dismissive, it certainly wasnt the intention. However, that said, you consistently complain about issues with the bots and I have never seen a bug reported. As I sure you know, it is very important to get the bugs reported for things to get fixed.
<elky> Usually because all I have the time resource to do at that moment is make a comment.
<elky> Right now, for example, I'm trying to clean my flat for inspection at the same time I'm responding to highlights etc.
<elky> um... is someone else opening up the reboot page?
<elky> jussi01, ^^ shall I dig through launchpad to report that, or is pinging you sufficient?
<ubottu> In ubottu, ChanServ said: [#xubuntu] This channel is officially logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<elky> ...
<jussi01> TomFarr: is there something we can help you with today?
<wgrant> The ... quality? of support in #ubuntu really scares me.
<wgrant> I'm sure it hasn't always been so bad.
<elky> well, no, it wasn't always that awful
<elky> but you try to coach them out of the bad support and they cry to the community council and all sorts of fun stuff.
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !no, firewall is <reply> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<jussi01> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<jussi01> !no, firewall is <reply> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<jussi01> !firewall > rww
<dholbach> good morning
<jussi01> hello dholbach!
<dholbach> hi jussi
<ubottu> theadmin called the ops in #ubuntu (rm -rf CABALLOKII)
<Pici> interesting ops call there.
<jussi01> yeah, a bit weird
<wgrant> It had been going on for a few minutes.
<Pici> At first glance I thought it was going to be someone advocating using rm -rf to do something... not someone going HOLA
<TheBigCheese> Pici: I thought so also
<TheBigCheese> oh cripes wrong window.
<jussi01> whoops
<ubottu> Haegin called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> theadmin called the ops in #ubuntu (CABALLOKII is flooding and does not listen to any instructions)
<TomFarr> hi, I have permbun on #ubuntu-ru in IP... how change this?
<jussi01> TomFarr: please ask in #ubuntu-irc
<topyli> TomFarr, #ubuntu-ru is out of our scope, please ask in #ubuntu-irc
<topyli> slow topyli is slow
<knome> hehe
<TomFarr> slowpoke you say?
<topyli> TomFarr, looks like you found #ubuntu-irc. if there isn't anything else you need from us, could you part this channel?
<topyli> (as stated in the channel topic)
<TomFarr> more like?
<TomFarr> I'm baned on IP adress, some beach, touch bot, to ban me IP...
<elky> Pici, look has been hovering around for like a week, yeah?
<elky> TomFarr, if you have no issues with the main irc channels, please part here so that the way is clear for those who do have issues. thanks
<Pici> elky: About that much.  He was here before that, but was completely random then.
<ikonia> troll club in #ubuntu now
<Pici> who?
<ikonia> idiot flooding the channel, I mute him and two idiots come on claiming I'm harsh and flexing muscle
<Pici> I just ignore when people do that.
<ikonia> wise
<Myrtti> moin
<Pici> hiya
<ikonia> hello
<topyli> TomFarr, we can't help you with your #ubuntu-ru issue. Please don't idle here unless you have something else we can do for you
 * genii makes more coffee
<Myrtti> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
 * charlie-tca thinks he passed
<ubottu> Losha called the ops in #ubuntu (vasilis keeps spamming his dumb web site...)
<Myrtti> charlie-tca: slowly
<Myrtti> Pici: are you talking to him in pm?
<Pici> I messaged him he didn't reply back.
<Pici> + comma somewhere
<Myrtti> ok, he hit #maemo right now
<Myrtti> he's doing it knowingly on purpose
<ubottu> Losha called the ops in #ubuntu (greecy vasilis is back spamming his web site again...)
<jpds> Yeah, banforwarded here.
<mneptok> jpds: i made the ban a bit more specific
<jpds> mneptok: I saw.
<mneptok> (in terms of ident. far less specific in terms of host.)
<ubottu> In ubottu, Some_Person said: botabuse is "Please don't use bot commands excessively in a channel. If you need more factoids, you can ``/msg ubottu'' without disturbing others."
<ubottu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (Elive_user85_en)
<Myrtti> watching
<KB1JWQ> Yeah, he's a real winner in /lastlog
<KB1JWQ> Myrtti: I'd say one more outburst he's gone, but it's obviously your call. :-)
<Myrtti> KB1JWQ: that's exactly what I'm planning
<Myrtti> one more and he's out
<KB1JWQ> Yeah, I'd say gone.
<KB1JWQ> He's just talking about an error 15, no context.  I THINK that's an installer erorr, but damned if I'll help him when he calls me a dimwit for asking for more info, Myrtti
<Myrtti> indeed
<KB1JWQ> Er, and you got him already. :-)
<Myrtti> atleast he got the gender right
<Myrtti> got to be grateful for the little things...?
<KB1JWQ> Myrtti: Did he?
<KB1JWQ> Myrtti: As a former man-whore I must object.
<Myrtti> calling me a whore, yes
<Myrtti> aw
<KB1JWQ> But yeah, he's in ##linux now.
<KB1JWQ> So he may be in for a rude surprise if he starts up there.
<ubottu> In ubottu, Some_Person said: no! is "Yes"
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !♥ is <alias> love
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !♥ is <alias> love-#ubuntu-offtopic
#ubuntu-ops 2010-03-16
<ubottu> ardchoille called the ops in #ubuntu (root_my_box)
<Semitones> is #ubuntu-beginners exempt from the family friendly policy?
<Myrtti> none of the #ubuntu-* channels are, really. Enforcing it though is dependant on the ops
<Myrtti> of the said channel
<persia> It tends to be time-of-day dependent as well, depending on various ops local cultural interpretation.
<Semitones> hmm, ok. I guess either the ops there don't care, or they're not paying attention, but the offending party doesn't seem to be causing that much disruption
<Semitones> oh, I guess they do :P
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> In ubottu, Semitones said: !checksum is <alias> md5sum
<nhandler> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<vasilis> http://vasilisgreece.blogspot.com/
<vasilis> http://vasilisgreece.blogspot.com/
<vasilis> jo
<dholbach> good morning
<ubottu> In ubottu, ChanServ said: [#xubuntu] This channel is officially logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<elky> ubottu seems to be dropping a lot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<persia> Your very response demonstrates that sufficiently without the need for you to be explicit :)
<jussi01> elky: a lot of connections seem to be dropping a lot, its kinda curious. Im yet to work out what is causing it, but atm I blame the new ircd :D
<knome> hmm, why does ubottu catch the xubuntu chanserv message but not the others?
<jussi01> knome: no idea
<knome> ;)
<jussi01> you guys do weird things down there?
<knome> nope.
<knome> (really!)
<knome> it's the same kind of msg than from any other chan
<jussi01> oh, I know,...
<jussi01> pick me pick me!!
<jussi01> knome: think about the syntax for factoid adding... ;)
<knome> hmm !syntax?
<Flannel> ubottu: tell knome about yourself
<ubottu> knome, please see my private message
<knome> why? :P
<Flannel> knome: Doesn't need to be ! if you direct it at ubottu in some way
<knome> right.
<jussi01> factoi is blah ;)
<knome> i'm TOTALLY lost now. :)
<jussi01> so the "is"
<jussi01> makes it a factoid change request
<knome> rrright
<Flannel> ![#xubuntu] This channel
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flannel> doesn't exist yet, thankfully.
<jussi01> chanserv doesnt have rights :D
<Flannel> jussi01: I could just see copy/paste happening though.  I know I've set all sorts of oddball things as factoids in the past.
<jussi01> Flannel: yeah, theres some crazy stuff, thats true
<knome> so if i say "botname, jussi is crazy", then "!jussi" -> "crazy" ?
<persia> ubottu: jussi is crazy
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, persia said: ubottu: jussi is crazy
<persia> Seems to do.
<Flannel> well, it'd be !jussi "jussi is crazy" yes.
<jussi01> no
<knome> !jussi
 * persia isn't trying to define a factoid, actually
<knome> why does the bot answer me in private?
<jussi01> knome: the response if that factoid went through would be: is crazy
<persia> (and hasn't even logged into the bot in > 2 years)
<Flannel> s/ "/ -> "/
<jussi01> knome: minimises in channel traffic
<Flannel> jussi01: except it wouldn't, it'd be "jussi is crazy" because there's no <reply>
<persia> But the point is that the syntax checker catches it.
<Flannel> of course, this is above the scope of conversation :)
<persia> So:
<persia> ubottu: This channel is logged
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, persia said: ubottu: This channel is logged
<persia> Whereas:
<persia> ubottu: Logs for this channel may be found at
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<knome> logged into the bot? should i be logged in to add factoids? :P
<persia> At one point.  No idea if that is true for current code.
<knome> jussi01, ?
<jussi01> yes
<jussi01> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<knome> can anybody login?
<jussi01> only if you have been given privelidges
<knome> have i?
<jussi01> no idea...
<knome> haha. :)
<jussi01> try it
<jussi01> :D
<knome> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<jussi01> honestly I havent looked recently
<jussi01> knome: you dont.
<knome> okay. how can i?
<persia> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<persia> Cool.  My privleges have been dropped (which is fine, I don't need them anymore)
<jussi01> we are planning to fix it so core ops will have privelidges.
<jussi01> but core ops dont yet exist
<jussi01> so untill that happens, its a bit in limbo.
<jussi01> persia: I dont think you ever had them on this bot, no?
<persia> jussi01: I was able to log in to "ubottu" in 2007.  I honestly haven't tried since.  I have no idea if it's the same bot.  Like I said, I don't need to log in.
<jussi01> lots of things have happened since then :D
<persia> Indeed :)
<jussi01> I do remember we dropped a big chunk when we re-did all the auth stuff
<persia> That's probably when I fell out.
<jussi01> and cripes, has she been around that long?
<persia> But since I stopped being active in #ubuntu back in Dapper or so, it really doesn't matter :)
<Flannel> Anyone know anything about "Dancing-Bot"?
<jussi01> no...
<jussi01> where?
<Flannel> #u
<jussi01> I PM'ed.
<Flannel> Theres three
<Flannel> er
<Flannel> Theres two *possible* hits in the BT (same ISP)
<Flannel> but nothing really bad happened in those either.
<jussi01> if it isnt making any trouble, lets leave it
<bazhang> fasta seems to be trolling
<jpds> Did comcast just fail?
<Pici> neat
<bazhang> one can only speculate at this point
<jpds> And again.
<ubottu> In ubottu, Some_Person said: bing is /me sets mode +b $USER
<Myrtti> marcus_: hi
<marcus_> hi
<Myrtti> whazzup?
<marcus_> nothing special. just wondered if there is a special channel for ubuntu admin/server related tasks as the regular #ubuntu is quite crowded.
<Myrtti> ah, that would be #ubuntu-server probably
<Myrtti> although #ubuntu can answer your questions too
<marcus_> okay, thanks for the info
<marcus_> asked there. they pointed me here.
<Pici> really? /me scrolls up
<Pici> Oh, I think it was a misunderstanding. I think he tought you were looking for the people who admin the irc channels.
<marcus_> ah, okay.
<marcus_> np. heading over to -server
<Myrtti> humdidumdidum
<Myrtti> hm, are the webchat users just let in now without the proxy check?
<Myrtti> my backlog doesn't have any exceptions set
<Myrtti> ah, it uses invitations now
<Myrtti> that's handy
<genii> Whoa. why didn't floodbots kick in?
<Pici> they claimed they were in emergency mode /me looks
<jussi01> yes, I know and Im doing something about it.
<ubottu> In ubottu, NickServ said: This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<ubottu> In ubottu, ChanServ said: [#xubuntu] This channel is officially logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<persia> jussi01: If/when you have time, are there any reasons to permit two-word factoids?  Both of these messages would go away if they were not permitted.
<Pici> !es | persia
<ubottu> persia: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Pici> persia: Anyway, ubottu was getting triggered because the sentence had 'is' in it. "this channel" is "something"
<SealedWithAKiss> ikonia, I'm sorry. I deserved to be kicked.
<persia> I know.
<ikonia> I know you did
<ikonia> that's why you where removed from the channel
<jussi01> !-ops | persia
<ubottu> persia: ops aliases: kops, op, calltheops, call the ops - added by Seveas on 2006-07-29 12:54:12 - last edited by jussi01 on 2010-03-13 10:03:11
<ikonia> I'm not sure what you're playing at - but can you please control yourself in the #ubuntu channels
<SealedWithAKiss> ikonia, but seriously. I screwed up twice there. It was worth being kicked.
<persia> jussi01: Ah, I see :(
<ikonia> SealedWithAKiss: please talk to staff in #freenode and stop discussing it in #ubuntu
<SealedWithAKiss> ikonia, oh I'm back again. Okay then I'm done now.
<ikonia> SealedWithAKiss: once you have resolved you're password issues out and you're confident you can control your language, you're welcome to re-join #ubuntu
<SealedWithAKiss> ikonia, okay then thanks.
<ikonia> SealedWithAKiss: ok, then if there is nothing else needed from the operator team, please leave this channel and rejoin #ubuntu when you are ready
<jpds> Nice.
<jussi01> she is on her way back
<ubottu> In ubottu, ChanServ said: [#xubuntu] This channel is officially logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<jussi01> argh. Im real sorry, Ill probably have to restart the bot one more time. let me play a little and make sure its only one more time.
<jussi01> or maybe not. lets see.
<persia> So, I checked the factoids : http://paste.ubuntu.com/396290/ are my results.  There are 8 items that have spaces that don't have nospace equivalents with the same spelling.  None are unique factoids.
<persia> (and ありがとう is better transliterated as arigatou)
<jussi01> persia: please put all the info youve found into a bug.
<persia> jussi01: This is something worth fixing then?
<jussi01> persia: why not. I cant currently see any usecase for 2 word factoids.
<persia> That's what I was looking for :)  Filing a bug.
<jussi01> it would also stop these people who talk to ubottu's conversations from coming here...
<Pici> persia: I'm sorry, I misread your original question. I thought you said two *letter* factoids.
<persia> Pici: Ah.  'es' makes lots more sense in that context.  I wondered what you were demonstrating.
<jussi01> that should be the final one for today, my apologies for the spam.
<persia> ubottu: Tell everyone about bug #539757, and complain about your inadequacy.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539757 in ubuntu-bots "factoids should be limited to a single word" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539757
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<genii> Hehe
<ubottu> CalmvsKhaos called the ops in #ubuntu (auxi reminded over and over about !ubuntu-es)
<jussi01> o/
<jussi01> SO, theres a super shiny new feature on ubottu.
<jussi01> Please report bugs if something is borked or there is a regression.
<jussi01> (or you just dont like it)
<jussi01> it looks like this: [20:28:14] <ubottu:ubottu> Please comment on the ban of *!*@85.23.70.129 in ##jussi01, use: @comment 24030 <comment>
<jussi01> Our lovely friend will now nag you for a comment after a ban or removal.
<mneptok> why #jussi01 and not this channel?
<jussi01> Now there is one thing we are still thinking about: currently it nags on removals and bans/quiets. We are thinking about removing the the nag for removals, thoughts on this are welcome.
<Pici> mneptok: I think its "please comment on the ban of IP in #thechannel"
<jussi01> mneptok: that was a test example.
<jussi01> persia: is correct.
<genii> No one should ever really be banned from -ops I don't think, anyhow. Unless k-lined....
<jussi01> Pici: evem
<Myrtti> oh god I hate that feature already
<Myrtti> so now the removal message won't suffice for a comment?
<jussi01> Myrtti: yes of course it will. if you use a removal message, then just dont answer the bot. Unless you want to add more info.
<Myrtti> right.
<Pici> Myrtti: I'd file a bug
<jussi01> Hiya Jordan_U
<jussi01> whats up?
<Jordan_U> jussi01: Hi, just noticing a lot of people coming into #ubuntu speaking spanish.
<Jordan_U> I wasn't going to say anything unless sanreikaj persisted also.
<ubottu> In ubottu, rye said: !updown is The service that provides access to the file downloads via the web interface
<Pici> Um. What?
<genii> !info ifupdown
<ubottu> ifupdown (source: ifupdown): high level tools to configure network interfaces. In component main, is important. Version 0.6.8ubuntu21 (karmic), package size 57 kB, installed size 264 kB
<Pici> I know what ifupdown is, but what does that have to do with file downloads on a web interface?
<genii> Pici: I didn't know about ifupdown, just checking !info on it, shoulda done it in pm with bot :)
<persia> Might be a u1 thing, based on the requestor.
<persia> Maybe ask in #ubuntu-one ?
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: ubottu: virus =~ s#A/V#Antivirus#
<ikonia> peepers open please in #ubunu DeaemonFC is in
<ikonia> hopefully he'll get on just fine
<elky> so, um, pingfloyd discovered memoserv
<elky> He left me a memo instructing the #ubuntu entity to somehow copulate with itself.
<mneptok> elky: he's a charming fellow.
<rww> Hola. I'm probably missing something here, but how come webchat users can speak in #ubuntu if there's a banforward on their hostmask and the floodbots aren't setting exempts any more? Do banforwards not stop people from talking if they're in the channel? (iirc, bans do, right?)
<rww> (I would have asked in #freenode, but I figure #ubuntu is a complex setup so the people in charge of it would probably know better :)
<Myrtti> I tested it earlier today and the floodbots invite the users in
<Myrtti> I don't know if that answers your question properly
<elky> oh goodie, we're trialling a fix for the banlist leakage?
 * elky goes to check the mailing list
<rww> Myrtti: I noticed that. I'm not seeing how the invite overrides the +b, though
<rww> presumably because I'm missing something. As far as I can tell, if you invite someone who's banned from a channel to that channel, they don't get in, and can't speak if they are in.
<rww> but in #ubuntu, that doesn't happen =/
<Myrtti> which is why I said I don't know if that answers your question :-/
<rww> the /topic in #ubuntu-proxy-users is cut off, btw
<rww> alright, I have to go to work, so I'll /part to avoid idling. If anyone figures out the answer to my question, please feel free to PM me :)
#ubuntu-ops 2010-03-17
<Pici> I figured out rww's question.
<Pici> Seems that only people who are opped in a channel can see when others use +e/-e
<Myrtti> ...
<Myrtti> that's idiotic
<Pici> Well, at least it means that when I removed 450 excempts at once the other day that I was only flooding my own screen.
<Pici> I'll have to mention it to LjL, we were trying to work out some of the floodbot bugs earlier today.
<Myrtti> watching QuestionMan
<Myrtti> anyone else have opinions? he's most certainly a troll
<Pici> Myrtti: agreed.
<Pici> Or someone bored who doesn't know about -offtopic
<Myrtti> I think a troll
<ubottu> Losha called the ops in #ubuntu (QuestionMan is trolling...)
<Myrtti> Pici: turtle_ comes from same ip
<Pici> wonderful
<Pici> Hes claiming that because he helped people, its okay that he trolled. (more trolling it seems)
<Pici> Myrtti: er, I think they're on different ips actually.
<Pici> He still thinks hes banned, so this might be good for now.
<Myrtti> doh
<Myrtti> anyone else looking at #ubuntui?
<Myrtti> please say yes
<Myrtti> thiefy in particular
<Myrtti> !google > thiefy
<Myrtti> anyone?
 * mneptok stirs to life
<Myrtti> I'll smack him soon
<Myrtti> right, I'm off to spend some quality time in bed.
<Myrtti> gotta love ragequits
<mneptok> Myrtti: go make sweet, sweet love to that sexy pillow of yours, apready!
<mneptok> *already
<mneptok> blindclick: really? you don't understand why thiefy was banned?
<mneptok> and you really care enough to spend time finding out? it's that important to you?
<mneptok> blindclick: this channel has a no-idle policy stated in the /topic. please ask a question or /part the channel.
<blindclick> haha, sorry just seen this, no I dont care about theify
<persia> blindclick: Then what brings you here?
<blindclick> The Internet brought me here xD
<persia> To this channel?
<blindclick> what brought YOU here?
<blindclick> dont ask me all the questions, son
<persia> I'm here because of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/Scope
<persia> As mneptok pointed out, this channel has a no-idling policy.  If you've a question or issue, it can be resolved.  If not, please /part
<blindclick> I have a question about using a wordlist and JTR can you help?
<persia> This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only.  I do not believe that falls into this category.  Perhaps you may get an answer somewhere else.
<mneptok> blindclick: please /part the channel now.
<jussi01> o/ morning all
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !o4o =~ s/politics,/politics, Twilight,/
<dholbach> good morning
<Madpilot> morning
<jussi01> hiya dholbach Madpilot
<dholbach> hey jussi, hi Madpilot
<ubottu> ShazbotMcNasty called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia> no co-incidence that phrix is in and the channels a mess
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #kubuntu (Timber)
<bazhang> klined
<ikonia> saw
<bazhang> back in #kubuntu
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Guest23380)
<Mamarok> thanks ikonia, your typing was faster than mine :)
<Mamarok> that was obviously a bot, "mirroring" every line
<ikonia> thanks Flannel I'm trying to watch #kubuntu at the same time for the guy
<elky> I'm pretty sure we've had "Timber" before
<bazhang> !5.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog) was the second release of Ubuntu.  End Of Life: October 31, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<o1> 6
<ikonia> !bg
<ubottu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<jpds> Did #ubuntu just go quiet?
<bazhang> yep
<Pici> weird.
<Pici> bazhang: Are you talking to ben__864?
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> mYute: hi
<ikonia> hello Myrtti
<Myrtti> mYute: could you change your quit message?
<Myrtti> ikonia: ohai!
<ikonia> ....timing
<mYute> change it?
<mYute> what is it at the moment?
<Myrtti> hm, let me check
<mYute> i thought freenode didnt allow for quit msgs
 * Myrtti kicks the bot
<Myrtti> here we go
<Myrtti> mYute: "what i want is fukcin the girls that who walk alone in the dark streets"
<mYute> oh, lol
<mYute> ok i'll make a freenode-specific script to alter that
<Myrtti> as a female I'd suggest you'd just change it.
<Myrtti> it's a terrible quit message
<mYute> i know, but it's an esoteric thing that is too funny
<mYute> dont worry what you do not know will not hurt!
<mYute> also why am in here instead of #ubuntu :<
<Myrtti> because of that quit message
<mYute> oh..
<mYute> fine ill change it
<Myrtti> good.
<ikonia> hello miha
<ikonia> nice lag
<wolter> hi, I got banned for no reason, can somebody unban me?
<wolter> I just tried to connect from webchat.freenode.net
<Pici> wolter: And?
<wolter> Pici: what do you mean with and? Thats all I did
<wolter> Nothing else
<Pici> wolter: Why do you think you're banned?
<wolter> Pici: I don't think there is a reasonable cause for my ban, but I think maybe this webserver is on a blacklist or something
<Pici> wolter: You seem to be in #ubuntu-proxy-users, did the bot tell you that you were banned?
<wolter> no, he just tells me to try again joining the #ubuntu channel, but when I tray it says I'm banned
<wolter> +b
<Pici> one moment
<ubottu> theadmin called the ops in #ubuntu (suano won't go away, we gave him !es a ton of times already)
<Pici> arg
<Pici> fb1 wasn't opped, so it wasn't exempting people.
<Myrtti> I'm not too sure if that quit message is any better
<lamia> Hi, are there any admins available to talk?
<jussi01> lamia: we are here, what do you need?
<lamia> jussi01: May I PM you?
<jussi01> lamia: certainly.
<lamia> Thank you.
<charlie-tca__> Myrtti: +1 for bad message
<lamia> Goodbye :)
<ikonia> can someone look at active ops in #kubuntu-offtopic, oxymoron is swearing like a tropper in there for the past 20 minutes
<ikonia> tropper ??? trooper
<jussi01> ikonia: having a look at it.
<Myrtti> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<Myrtti> #ubuntu is full of brilliant ideas
<Myrtti> "let's ban everyone based on ip that doesn't come from a country that speaks English."
<Myrtti> I'll just get my coat.
<charlie-tca__> bad idea
<charlie-tca__> can't we just ban the suggestor?
<jussi01> charlie-tca__: hehe
<gord> we should just ban people based on a random coin flip. its guaranteed to reduce the amount of trolls by 50%!!!
<mneptok> mYute: the /quit message you changed to is not acceptable, either.
<mneptok> 10:51 -!- mYute [~stranded@unaffiliated/myute] has quit [Quit: rearrange in any order: "are" "you" "ass"]
<mYute> is there a list of unacceptable words i can study so i do not violate the rules a third time
<ikonia> mYute: just use common sense, do I want to see "you are an ass" -
<mneptok> mYute: yes, it's filed in your brain in the "good judgment" folder.
<mYute> well, what if my quit msg was intended to be more than what is seen at face value
<ikonia> then others don't get it and don't need to see it
<mYute> others get it hence my putting it there
<Pici> cooks, kitchen, etc.
<mYute> but i wont argue
<mYute> sorry if i violated/pissed of any of you
<mYute> off*
<ikonia> as long as you're quit message is changed, everyone will be happy
<mneptok> s/changed/changed\ to\ something\ appropriate/
<mYute> ok
<Trek> may I ask what the FloodBots are doing when they change the channel mode j to either +j or -j?
<Pici> Trek: they're setting the join throttling parameters for the channel.
<Trek> and those restrict the join rates of the non-regged users?
<Pici> Of all users.
<Trek> ah, thanks for the info, i've been wondering about it for some time now, seen the bots do that a bit often
<Pici> No problem.
<mneptok> mYute: is there anything else you need from the ops team? if ot, this channel has a no-idling policy as described in the /topic
<mneptok> s/ot/not/
<mYute> well i was hoping i could get unbanned from #ubuntu
<mYute> nvm]
<mYute> thanks
<mYute> and goodbye
<Myrtti> I unbanned him some time ago already
<Myrtti> meh, not only does my irssi lag from freenode, but my ssh connection is shoddy too.
<Myrtti> bril-li-ant
<gord> Myrtti, thought about using a proxy instead of irssi, then just connecting to the proxy from a local client (irssi or xchat or whatever you want). thats what i do, its nice to not have ssh lag with irssi
<Myrtti> yeah, I do it sometimes
<Myrtti> mostly when I'm on the train
<Myrtti> oh, wow, nobody told me it's past lunch time
<knome> Myrtti, :P
<knome> Myrtti, it's past dinner time as well
<knome> Myrtti, time for a night snack maybe
<Myrtti> knome: not in Silicon Valley
<Myrtti> it's my irssi and its timestamps that confuse me now
 * Myrtti goes to scavenge kitchen
<knome> heh
<Myrtti> lorenzo's in #u again...
 * Myrtti looks.
<ikonia> I've banned him (forward) 2 times today already
<Myrtti> he's not said a thing yet
<Myrtti> I'm not 100% sure it's The lorenzo
<ikonia> it is
<ikonia> same isp/ident
<Myrtti> I'm so unimpressed by thopiekar right now.
<ikonia> he's done it in multiple channels, I've asked him to stop
<Myrtti> I just told him that he's being reported to the staff by now
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/396926/
<ikonia> he's refused to respond to me, that's why I went to staff
<ikonia> at least you got a response
<ikonia> I asked him multiple times and he kept hitting ubuntu channels
<Myrtti> he knows me from the maemo circles so he knows that I mean business
<Myrtti> I've got a fairly "no bs" attitude there too
<Myrtti> mneptok: let it go, you're making more traffic now than he has
<Myrtti> he's moved on already
<mneptok> apparently not.
<jrib> can we make ubottu shutup if I include a kick message when I ban :)
<Myrtti> "you can ignore it's messages"
<bazhang> thought there was the option to ignore
<jrib> I love how ban evaders announce their evading...
<jpds> !ping
 * jpds ✁ ubottu.
#ubuntu-ops 2010-03-18
<nhandler> jrib: We can't have ubottu treat kick messages as comments. Too many people use scripts that automatically specfiy a kick comment. Having a bunch of generic "You should know better" comments would not really be helpful
<Myrtti> er, correct me if I'm wrong, but kick messages ARE treated as comments
<Myrtti> that's how it's been in the ban tracker since time immemorial
<gnomefreak76> has anyone wrote a factoid about the window buttons
<gnomefreak76> ok !buttons is not it
<Myrtti> why would anyone have written such a factoid and what do you think it should say
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: lucid window control buttons moved to left side
<gnomefreak> people dont like that
<gnomefreak> alot of them too
<gnomefreak> its one of those "lets throw it in there and see if people like it" type things IIRC
<nhandler> I might be useful to include a link to a page explaining how to move the buttons back to the right. I have a feeling that will be a FAQ after lucid is released
<gnomefreak> nhandler: there are a few of them but knowing how long they will be up is not known
<nhandler> gnomefreak: Do we have a page on the wiki explaining how to move the buttons?
<Myrtti> feels a bit of yakshaving
 * gnomefreak can add them but i was told that someone may have already done that 
<gnomefreak> nhandler: nope not that i know of
<gnomefreak> http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<gnomefreak> that is one. most of them are on blogs
<gnomefreak> none official
<nhandler> Yeah, I've seen the blog posts. It might be good to get a page added to the community help wiki about this.
<gnomefreak> nhandler: yeah i wanted to the other day but was unable to find enough time to do it. there is also at least 1 bug report with the many ways to change it
<nhandler> gnomefreak: Maybe talk to the people in #ubuntu-doc and see if someone there has some time to prepare a page
<Myrtti> y'all should just use Xubuntu. We fortunate people have a gui for changing the location and positioning of them.
<Myrtti> *SNERK*
<gnomefreak> it wont be this week for me. im just finishing up updates and ill be gone for a day or 3
<gnomefreak> ubuntu-tweek will do it
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu-doc
<gnomefreak> damn
<nhandler> Myrtti: Kubuntu has something to do that too iirc
<gnomefreak> asked in *-doc
<Myrtti> ohai bikcmp
<bikcmp> uhh...
<bikcmp> chazz?
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> !ping
<ubottu> One ping only, Vassily.
<Myrtti> @whoami
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> bikcmp: so what brings you here?
<bikcmp> Myrtti: Was going to say that a bad nick joined, but it's all fixed now
<bikcmp> :)
 * mneptok gestures at the /topic
<bazhang> bikcmp, hi
<bikcmp> hello bazhang
<bikcmp> sorry, rejoined here by accident.
<bazhang> bikcmp, did you need some assistance?
<bazhang> aha
 * mneptok whips bazhang 
<mneptok> FASTER, damn you!
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> !sa
<bazhang> @sa
<Flannel> Meh.
<Flannel> Services are down
<wgrant> I thought my scripts were broken when anonymous_ didn't disappear.
<wgrant> But no, no privileges for us.,
<bazhang> weird. there is no channel at #ubuntu-sa , even though the wiki for loco teams list it as such
<dholbach> good morning
<ubottu> maco called the ops in #ubuntu (Nichelle posting dangerous commands)
<ubottu> FireCrotch called the ops in #ubuntu (Kamela)
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !sunjava =~ s/$/ (Partner repository in Lucid)/
 * genii makes more coffee
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !no, tab is <reply> You can use the <tab> key to autocomplete nicknames in IRC. Start typing someone's name, then press the tab key and your client should finish it for you. Doing this at the start of your message will notify the other person of your message in most clients. You can also use the <tab> key to complete filenames and programs on the command line.
<KB1JWQ> If someone gets the chance, can I get some constructive feedback on a forum post?
<KB1JWQ> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1432243 <-- My last response.  I wanted to make sure that was in the right tone for the forums.  I'm entirely too used to IRC, I just don't want to come across as "RTFM, noob!" if I can avoid it.
<jussi01> !gq
<ubottu> Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<Pici> KB1JWQ: I think thats fine, I'm not a fan of ESR's guide myself, but for a subject such as sendmail, you really need a real question before you cans tart troubleshooting.
<jussi01> KB1JWQ: you might waant to use that one ^^
<KB1JWQ> Ahh, never saw that before.
<KB1JWQ> Thanks Pici  and jussi01.
<KB1JWQ> I'll help if I can, but I REALLY need specific questions in most cases. :-)  "Teach me X" isn't something I accept from anyone as a problem request.
<KB1JWQ> jussi01: Unfortunately I think that one's too IRC centric.
<KB1JWQ> What I like about ESR's guide is that it covers almost every online medium you could hope for.
<ubottu> In ubottu, thafreak said: !gates is teh suck
<Myrtti> +b *!*@169.Red-79-150-139.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net ?
<Myrtti> objections?
<Pici> Myrtti: Was he kicked earlier?
<Myrtti> someone from that ip, yes
<Myrtti> and banned
<Myrtti> different ident
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (flood)
<genii> "lspci" into the channel ... :/
<ikonia> seems fixed
<genii> ikonia: The bot caught it and gave a pastebin warn, etc
<ikonia> I wish kubuntu would start putting things into main rather than ppa's
<ikonia> lead by example
<Myrtti> [19:31] ~~~dancing-bot [~dancing-b@95-25-136-1.broadband.corbina.ru] has  joined #ubuntu
<lorenzo> #ubuntu-it-chat
<mneptok> lorenzo: you MUST type /join first
<mneptok> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mneptok> scrivi /join #ubuntu-it
<mneptok> non scrivi #ubuntu-it solo
<Mamarok> lorenzo: e poi, dommanda agli altri nel canale Italiano come adjungere il canale automaticamente, cosi non dévi scrieverlô ogni volta
<Myrtti> !soc ~= s/2006/2010/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<arvind_k> Hi, please change the factoid of soc
<Myrtti> !soc
<ubottu> soc is Google's Summer of Code project; see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GoogleSoC2010 and http://code.google.com/soc/
<arvind_k> oh Myrtti just did that :)
<arvind_k> thanks
<Myrtti> ahead of you ;-)
<arvind_k> hahaha :) btw do you happen to know where will the mentors be hanging around ?
<Myrtti> no idea
<Myrtti> "IRC: #ubuntu-gsoc or #gsoc on freenode"
<Myrtti> as on the link in the factoid
<arvind_k> oh ok, let me check it out , thanks anyways :)
<Myrtti> !xampp
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<Myrtti> !pm > sascha_
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, human_ said: ubottu, this package from repository is going without music
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, human_ said: ubottu, this is the latest version http://www.parallelrealities.co.uk/download/blobwars/blobwars-1.17-1.i386.deb
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, human_ said: ubottu, but it is not correctly working with UTF-8
 * genii rolls his eyes
<Myrtti> !bot > human_
<guntbert> please have a look at<nocturnus> in #ubuntu - he seems to switch between dubious advice - off topic chatter - rudeness ...
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> my eyes are open
<guntbert> ikonia: not completely sure though  ... but thx
<ikonia> lets wait and see
<guntbert> exactly what I was asking for :-)
<ikonia> looks like you're right already
<guntbert> what a pity
<guntbert> I'd prefer to be wrong
 * ikonia angers at the stupidity of ubuntu including the app "wtf" 
<ikonia> inline with it's code of conduct
<Myrtti> !info wtf
<ubottu> Package wtf does not exist in karmic
<ikonia> oh, it's gone - good
<Myrtti> !info wtf jaunty
<ubottu> Package wtf does not exist in jaunty
<ikonia> interesting, maybe it wasn't in the official repo's
<Myrtti> !info wtf hardy
<ubottu> Package wtf does not exist in hardy
 * Myrtti goes to kick the wifi access point, bash it with a mallet and pour cola on the pieces
<ikonia> oh dear
<Myrtti> my bloodpressure isn't doing too well when I'm using the hotel wifi
<nocturnus> ikonia: ar eyou there?
<nocturnus> oh hello elky
<ikonia> yes
<nocturnus> Are you getting my PM's ...?
<ikonia> yes
<nocturnus> Perhaps my IRC client is blocking them
<ikonia> no
<nocturnus> I mean when you reply
<nocturnus> [ because I'm +G ]
<ikonia> ok
<nocturnus> Well ...?
<ikonia> well what ?
<nocturnus> Well I'm wondering if you read my queries or what?
<ikonia> I read them, and explained to them I'm not unbanning you at the moment
<nocturnus> I didn't get a PM
<ikonia> if you didn't get them, I'll explain it again here,
<nocturnus> You can copy/paste if you wish.
<ikonia> I'm not unbanning you as I asked you multiple times to stop referencing sofas and you chose to play dumb and pretend you had not mentioned sofas
<nocturnus> No ... that's not what I meant ...
<ikonia> other users complained about your offtopic comments, I attempted to stop them and you tried to push me/be smart with me
<nocturnus> I know I said the word sofas once, but as I said it was a pun, and not a reference
<nocturnus> I don't really know anything about sofas.
<ikonia> I'm sure you don't
<nocturnus> Then what's the problem?
<ikonia> I asked you to stop referncing it 3 times and you're last words where to mention it again
<nocturnus> I only said it once, the other times was because you asked me
<ikonia> yes, and I asked you to stop and you just kept referencing sofas
<nocturnus> I think this is a communication error - not my first language you know ..
<ikonia> I understand english may not be your first language
<nocturnus> *sigh*
<nocturnus> I wasn't ~referencing~ them, just replying to the replies you gave!
<ikonia> yet I kept asking you to stop and you kept replying
<ikonia> instead of stopping
<nocturnus> Because I don't understanded what the problem is ..
<nocturnus> I didn't spam "sofa sofa sofa sofa ..."
<nocturnus> understood rather
<ikonia> I didn't say you spammed sofa sofa sofa
<ikonia> you where making offtopic comments, sofa was one of them, I asked you to stop and you kept pushing it
<nocturnus> Well on several occasions - that's what I meant by 's s s s  ...'
<nocturnus> As soon as you brought it up with me, I directed all sofa-related puns towards you for clarificatoin
<ikonia> how about stopping all "puns" as you where told to
<ikonia> nocturnus: how do you know elky ?
<nocturnus> She's the head organiser in #ubuntu-women
<nocturnus> I used to go there a year ago
<ikonia> ahh, so you would be known to her then
<nocturnus> Not formally.
<nocturnus> Certainly not by this alias
<ikonia> she'll remember you
<ikonia> oh really
<ikonia> what alias
<nocturnus> webchat aliases, I don't remember
<ikonia> ok - what country are you in ?
<nocturnus> Canada
<ikonia> lets see if she remebers you and will vouch for your behaviour when she wakes up
<ikonia> as I'm not convinced by your behaviour at all
<nocturnus> This is quite rude, I know what you're trying to imply.
<ikonia> what am I trying to imply ?
<nocturnus> Well ... what can I say.
<ikonia> I've just stated what I'm doing
<nocturnus> 17:09:23 <+ikonia> oh really
<ikonia> ?
<nocturnus> It doesn't sound to me like you're 'just stating'. My english isn't great but I'm not socially stupid
<ikonia> I have just stated what I'm doing
<ikonia> I am asking elky if she remembers you to vouch for you as I'm not convinced by your behaviour
<nocturnus> How could she 'remember' me provided I told you I was not introduced formally and that I used web-chat
<ikonia> ok - now I don't believe you as I've just seen you've been muted in ##linux too for problematic behaviour
<ikonia> so I'm going to leave the ban in place for a while, you can think about your behaviour
<nocturnus> I was muted in #linux for telling people not to offer 100$ discounts on hardware
<ikonia> that's not the case
<nocturnus> This is why I meant you are implying more than you are saying.
<ikonia> again - you're behaviour
<ikonia> I'm not implying anything, I'm stating clearly
<nocturnus> Please be fair.
<ikonia> I am
<nocturnus> You just jumped to conclusions based on my #linux 'behavior'
<ikonia> no, it is in addition to your behaviour in #ubuntu
<nocturnus> Seeing as you're in #
<nocturnus> whoops
<nocturnus> in #ubuntu, you could have easily given me a second chance
<ikonia> I gave you 3 chances to stop going on about sofa's / offtopic
<nocturnus> It can't be 'in addition' to my behavior in #ubuntu because that's the original case in question
<ikonia> ok - I'm not playing this game
<nocturnus> #ubuntu is the parent case, the additional case is #linux
<ikonia> I'll state the situation
<nocturnus> You just use circular reasoning to convict me!
<nocturnus> I know the situation.
<nocturnus> I'm banned until you are convinced.
<ikonia> nocturnus: you where asked to stop being offtopic in #ubuntu - an example was mentioning sofas
<ikonia> nocturnus: you did not stop so you where removed
<nocturnus> Please ...
<nocturnus> save your breath, I have a buffer on my IRC client ...
<ikonia> nocturnus: I suspect your beahviour with your current nickname may be an attempt to hide previous bad behaviour on other nicks - but I'm not certain
<ikonia> you're behaviour and banning in ##linux backs up that your behaviour in #ubuntu was not an accident or missunderstanding
<ikonia> therefore I am leaving the ban in place at this time
<nocturnus> ikonia: If you want to bring #linux into question, I have psi-jack to vouch for me, and he's a very knowledgeful regular
<ikonia> I'm not brining ##linux into the equasion - they can do what they wish as their channel, however the fact that you got put on mute for similar behaviour to ubuntu suggests you know what you are doing
<nocturnus> ikonia: sorry about that, I had to reconnect
<nocturnus> Have you taken the time to consider a response to my last questions?
<ikonia> no need to apologise, nothing more to say
<nocturnus> Well a response to my questions would be delightful ...
<ikonia> I didn't see a question
<nocturnus> Hmm ... perhaps I am mistaken.
<nocturnus> Oh wait I remember,
<nocturnus> how long until I can put this fiasco behind me?
<nocturnus> ... and rejoin #ubuntu?
<ikonia> come back in a few days and we'll review it then
<nocturnus> I don't think I'll be comming back at all, perhaps months into the future ..
<ikonia> then why ask ?
<ikonia> for the record psi-jack ##linux staff wouldn't vouch for him
<elky> ikonia, sorry, i can only vouch for his existence, not his behaviour. He spent the other day informing #ubuntu-women how he was Alpha Male and a lot of people there got quite creeped out by this
<ikonia> elky: stinks of someone like bacta
<ikonia> his nick was registered in jan 2010
<ikonia> the way he singled you out
<elky> he singled me out because i booted him for proclaiming his alpha maleness
<ikonia> ooh right
<ikonia> he claimed he used to be in #ubuntu-women about a year ago
<elky> i recall a similar nick that doesn't idle there permanently any longer, but unless he confirms it's only speculation
<ikonia> odd, the guys in ##linux-ops where shocked he's asked them to vouch for him as they had pretty negative things to say
<ikonia> and yet he found ##club-ubuntu straight away
<elky> ikonia, did the ##linux-ops stuff seem based on recent times?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> he's only been registered sice jan 2010
<ikonia> they didn't have much to go on
<ikonia> !ping
<ikonia> ubottu's hung
<ubottu> One ping only, Vassily.
#ubuntu-ops 2010-03-19
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, tclu said: ubottu: where is Lucid
<Myrtti> is tclu jibbering random stuff or has he had a point somewhere?
<Pici> I asked him earlier if he had a question, no response.
<Myrtti> well that was a bit random
<Myrtti> or did blocky simultaneously post his question to multiple channels?
<Trek> who here's monitoring the #ubuntu-offtopic channel, out of curiosity?
<elky> is there something specific I should scroll back to?
<Trek> no, just wondering if the troll is being watched is all
<Trek> canthus13 thinks him amusing, I think him a nuisance, but /IGNORE on xchat works wonders :)
<elky> i spotted the prob, thanks
<Trek> elky: im not asking for moderator action, just keep an eye though please
<ubottu> Some_Person called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (FullPolarFox1981)
<ubottu> FullPolarFox1981 called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Some_Person)
 * elky would rather get lunch before 3pm, but oh well
<FullPolarFox1981> Hi
<elky> FullPolarFox1981, can you explain why you are behaving like that?
<FullPolarFox1981> elky Of course, if you explane me why people live
<elky> People live to achieve something. What are you trying to achieve by behaving immaturely?
<elky> FullPolarFox1981, lets focus here now. Why are you behaving immature?
<FullPolarFox1981> elky I try to fill my vocabulary of english words
<elky> you don't fill that by being rude with a bot
<elky> flooding a channel is very bad
<elky> do you understand that?
<FullPolarFox1981> elky I don't care. If I am really bored, they banned me. All are happy.
<FullPolarFox1981> No one dies
<FullPolarFox1981> And I like humor
<elky> I muted you, not banned. I can change it to a ban if you would prefer
<FullPolarFox1981> Even if it is not perfect and bored
<elky> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<elky> please read that document
<elky> it is our rules. you must behave by those rules
<FullPolarFox1981> elky I don't care. IRC have enough rooms for all. I will find other channel
<elky> ok then, your choice. no need for you to remain here then
<FullPolarFox1981> !guidelines elky
<elky> move along, please
<elky> No, speaking in russian isn't going to get you anywhere.
<elky> You said you could find better channels, so the idleness here should not bother you. This is not a chat channel
<elky> <FullPolarFox1981> elky Fuck off!!! I use this stupib bored place to send you to ass <-- reason
<elky> can't figure how to unmute...
<elky> plztohalz kthx
<elky> halpz*
<elky> and i really need to find lunch before I pass out
<elky> bbs
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from hav0k)
<nhandler> elky: Unquieted (/mode #ubuntu-ops -1 *!*@ppp109-111-129-211.tis.dialog.ru)
<elky> ... that's the klutziest irc channel command i've ever seen
<elky> i couldn't even see it in the ban list, either
<elky> mind, i was at the point where my stomach was convinced my throat had been cut
<ubottu> Losha called the ops in #ubuntu (please take care of FullPolarFox1981)
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu (nya)
<Flannel> ikonia: fix yourself!
<Flannel> ikonia: fix yourself!
<Flannel> ikonia: fix yourself!
<Flannel> Mister Darcy, Would you be so kind as to remedy your connection situation so that we may all go back to idling in the solitude of our monitors?
<elky> holy crap
<elky> where else do i need to smite him from?
<Flannel> #u
<Flannel> -ot isn't really important, he's in -motu, -bugs, -irc, -devel, -monitor can live with it
<elky> eww, chanserv.py just puked
<elky> can't you do it, modes aren't working for me :(
<Flannel> I can do #u, I don't think I have access to the others (some of them may have member access, we'll find out!)
<jussi01> I just left him a answering machine message, so hopefully he gets that soon.
<Flannel> Awww, ubottu loves me
<elky> "Oi, dopey, fix your damned connection!"
<elky> oh, right $ is the delimiter for forwards now
<Flannel> # still workks too
<elky> still?
<Flannel> I got #u, -bugs, -irc
<Flannel> thats what it said!
<Flannel> (just so we know where he'll be randomly banned from when he returns)
<elky> i didn't know it worked to start with
<persia> -classroom is pointless to fix, as it's all joins/parts for the next few days anyway.
<persia> -meeting for the same argument (although that's only true for 6 hours)
<persia> And I see 4 development channels that can just live with it, as there's no current traffic.
<Flannel> See, when a daddy ban and a mommy ban love each other very much, they ask the ban-stork to bring them a little ban to take care of.  But that little ban can make a big noise, so they give some stranger some $ to take care of the baby-ban for a little while, and that's how a banforward came to be!
<Flannel> Everytime you banforward someone, its a baby-ban being neglected by its ban-parents!
<persia> And # is some twisted reference to american nomenclature and british currency?
<Flannel> persia: # is the octothorpe (pound sign, hash sign).  In this day and age of enlightenment, we prefer paying people to neglect our children for us, instead of simply .... uh,
<Flannel> Oh, instead of pounding them?  That sounds stupid.
<Flannel> Stumped me!
<persia> You clearly didn't have a sufficiently close relationship with a willow switch as a youth :)
<Flannel> There's a "Ubuntu Tweak broke my computer"
<elky> Say what? Some arbitrary enhancement utility enhanced the bug population of your computer? No, it could not be.
<Flannel> yeah, but last I heard we were tolerating it because it seemed at least safe, albeit slightly misguided
<elky> Who audited it?
<elky> anyway, i ought to head home, ciao
<persia> At least happyaron audited it (having put a cleaned-up version on REVU).  Dunno about a serious audit.
<Flannel> elky: I don't know if anyone did.  I certainly didn't this time around
<os2mac> any chance someone here can help get me unbanned from the Ubuntu channels now that I have fixed my connection?
<Flannel> os2mac: I don't see you as banned, which channel?
<Flannel> (s)
<Flannel> os2mac: What's your IP/hostname/whatever is behind the cloak?
<Flannel> os2mac: you can query it to me if you're worried about making it public
<Flannel> os2mac: (you can find it by doing a whois on yourself, it'll show it)
<Flannel> "is connected from...."
<os2mac> whois os2mac
<os2mac> 202.151.78.38
<os2mac> biz.static.teleguam.net
<Flannel> os2mac: Alright, give me a moment
<Flannel> Howdy arvind_khadri, how can we help you today?
<Flannel> os2mac: Which channels?  I don't see anything.
<Flannel> oh, there they are.
<Flannel> ping jussi01, elky
<jussi01> Flannel: hrm?
<Flannel> jussi01: Can you -b os2mac!*@*$##fix_your_connection in +1?
<jussi01> done
<jussi01> os2mac: are we all sorted now?
<os2mac> lemme check
<os2mac> yup good as gold. mahalo
<jussi01> os2mac: ok, excellent.
<ubottu> DJones called the ops in #ubuntu (alumno (Swearing in spanish))
<jussi01> !idle | os2mac
<ubottu> os2mac: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<jussi01> arvind_khadri: is there something you need a hand with?
<ubottu> meowbuntu called the ops in #ubuntu (alumno (offensive again))
<elky> who is "nookie" and why are they asking if I have boobs?
<persia> "nookie" is a bit of a naughty slang term, isn't it?
<bazhang> get some nookie, yes
<bazhang> got the same PM. btw
<bazhang> arvind_khadri, hi
<elky> bacta is back
<jpds> At least we have a push AU mirror.
<elky> yay!
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<bazhang> hah
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, hey :) was away ...
<jussi01> arvind_khadri: is there something we can do for you?
<arvind_khadri> jussi01, nothing in specific, cant i just be here ?
<jussi01> !idle | arvind_khadri
<ubottu> arvind_khadri: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<arvind_khadri> jussi01, ok sir :)
<bazhang> wife 1.0?
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Pici> ♥ floodbots
<Pici> jayne: I'm only poking you because I see you're active in #freenode.  Just wanted to let you know that there still seem to be a lot of bots in #ubuntu-unregged, could you pass that on to whomever is dealing with the current problem.  I can provide nicks if needed (they sent out a bunch of DCCs a few minutes ago).
<jayne> k, thanks
<Pici> Thank you :)
<Pici> bazhang: poke
<bazhang> Pici, abhi_nav ?
<Pici> bazhang: Yeah, whats up with him?
<bazhang> Pici, no idea, I used ubottu to PM him once with the !ot , and he PM'd me back saying its not to ever PM him again
<bazhang> asking about Ubuntu luggage in #ubuntu is apparently ontopic in his mind
<Pici> bazhang: Hes claiming that you're constantly pm-ing and spamming him.
<bazhang> I am guessing he has me or the bot (or both) on /ignore
<bazhang> Pici, that is absurd.
<bazhang> let him join here to discuss
<abhi_nav> Pici you are here?
<Pici> abhi_nav: yes.
<Pici> abhi_nav: bazhang is here too, if we could all discuss this issue I think that it would be best.
<abhi_nav> yah, so what i want to talk is WHATEVER the incident is, there are around 1300 peoples there, they wll tell me about what i should not to do etc. But i dont want anything from bazhnag
<abhi_nav> bazhang*
<Pici> abhi_nav: Those 1300 people don't always know the channel guidelines.  We have operators for that very purpose.
<abhi_nav> and there are other ops too, to tell me about manner
<abhi_nav> like you, ikonia etc
<bazhang> abhi_nav, you were offtopic on asking for help with Ubuntu luggage, and got an !ot link from ubottu delivered to you from me.
<abhi_nav> I know well that we have to follows some rules to keep irc health. I am alwasy ready to cooperate. But bazhnag underestimates me. so I dont want to talk to him
<abhi_nav> I wll surly cooperate
<abhi_nav> but I dont want anything from him
<abhi_nav> I love ubuntu(and in general FOSS)
<abhi_nav> I know what are the rules etcc
<bazhang> stay on topic and we'll be fine.
<abhi_nav> Pici i have finished telling. Now please tell me what to do
<bazhang> abhi_nav, after giving you the !ot, you PM'd me. and I responded with a single line. No PM's nor anything else outside of the single response to your PM
<abhi_nav> hey Pici what happends? you there?
<Pici> abhi_nav: From what I'm seeing here, I don't see any problems with bazhang's conduct.  If he happens to be active when you're active then there is no changing that.
<bazhang> abhi_nav, you have me on ignore ?
<Pici> abhi_nav: Do you have bazhang on ignore?
<abhi_nav> Pici: its sad :-(
<abhi_nav> Pici yes
<bazhang> hmm
<Pici> abhi_nav: Because he told you to stay on-topic?
<abhi_nav> Pici: he does so in very first attempt. each time. AND WITH ME ONLY.
<abhi_nav> Pici: not because he told me to stay on-topic. whatever guesture he gave after telling me to do so
<abhi_nav> Pici: he laughs at me and underestimates me that I am some troll or mad or criminal
<Pici> abhi_nav: When did he laugh at you?
<bazhang> ?
<abhi_nav> Pici: some days ago. when he told me to stay on topic. I agree to stay on topic. But then he laughs
<abhi_nav> Pici: he laughs with that other user (that other user was also there )
<Pici> abhi_nav: You don't happen to have a log of this, do you?
<abhi_nav> Pici: i think i have. but dont know exactly. i am using xchat. not sure
<bazhang> logs of me laughing in #ubuntu ?
<abhi_nav> Pici: how to know if I have that log?
<abhi_nav> Pici: tell me what should I correct?
<Pici> abhi_nav: I don't know where you keep your logs
<Pici> abhi_nav: If you know what day I can look myself though.
<bazhang> Pici, check in #freenode the question ^^
<abhi_nav> Pici: logs are not automaticaly saved?
<Pici> abhi_nav: It depends on the client you're using.
<Pici> bazhang: yeah, I see.
<abhi_nav> Pici: hmmm
<bazhang> okay he is flat out lying
<bazhang> a single response to HIS pm to me becomes I am repeatedly spamming and PM'ing him?
<abhi_nav> Pici: so whats the conclusion?
<Pici> abhi_nav: I'm looking through my logs and the only thing I see between you and bazhang (unless either of you were using different nicks) was that bazhang told you that we don't support finding other people's locations on hi5.com on the 6th.
<abhi_nav> Pici: yah thats right
<bazhang> ah the revenge one
<Pici> abhi_nav: And thats when he was laughing at you?
<abhi_nav> Pici: and then I agree to leave that topic
<abhi_nav> Pici: I then said "OK"
<abhi_nav> Pici: yah then after that he laugh with Culy_Q
<abhi_nav> Curly_Q*
<Pici> one moment.
<abhi_nav> Pici: hmm
<abhi_nav> Pici: and if bazhang and Curly_Q know that hacking is not supported here then why both of them asked me what the issue from the beginning and then told me that i should keep quite?
<bazhang> this is insane.
<abhi_nav> Pici: in the first place when they know that i am talking about location finding they should not continue and they should tell me there itself to stop
<Pici> abhi_nav: Um.  Curly_Q mentioned that he couldn't help you because he didn't feel comfortable doing so.  Then bazhang asked you to stop. Then Curly_Q told bazhang "thank you :)", and bazhang replied ":)"
<Pici> abhi_nav: That is not them laughing at you.
<bazhang> he was asking on how to crack into someone else's system for revenge, I came into it a bit late, then asked him to stop.
<abhi_nav> Pici: no after that Curly_Q and bazhang were laughing. and Curly_Q again asked some question starting me "it amzed me that 1300 user herer......."
<abhi_nav> etc
<abhi_nav> Pici: Curly_Q was talking to bazhang
<bazhang> he referred to it as '100% war'
<Pici> abhi_nav: I have no idea what you're talking about.
<abhi_nav> Pici: after that their laughing, Curly_Q has next post as "what amazes me that 1300 user are here............"
<bazhang> please produce the logs of the this voluminous spamming and multiple PM'ing
<abhi_nav> i ddnt wait to read next
<abhi_nav> then i ignore both of them
<Pici> abhi_nav: Well neither of them said anything about it after Curly_Q said that.  Actually, bazhang didn't say anything in the channel for about 20 minutes.
<abhi_nav> Pici: ohh i dont know then because i ignored them
<Pici> abhi_nav: If you violate channel guidelines and bazhang tells you something and you don't hear him because you have ignored him then he might remove you from the channel.
<abhi_nav> Pici: and what about my personl freedome?
<Pici> ^In the future that is.
<bazhang> Pici, he has the bot on ignore too
<abhi_nav> Pici: and what about my personl freedome?
<Pici> abhi_nav: What does freedom have to do with this? #ubuntu has rules, if you don't follow them then you are first asked to follow them, and if you continue to disregard them further than you may be removed.
<abhi_nav> Pici: ok and tell me what happend if i agree to follow rule but then op underestimates me and laughs at me?
<abhi_nav> there should be some procedure to watch an op and how he makes use of his rights
<Pici> abhi_nav: Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess if you have a problem with an issue with an operator's future decisions
<abhi_nav> Pici: ok I wll look.
<abhi_nav> Pici: thanx for talking. thankyou very much
<Pici> abhi_nav: But let me say first that I think that bazhang behaved as any other operator would have in this instance.
<bazhang> not a good idea to have an operator and the bot on ignore
<abhi_nav> Pici: yah. now I come to conclude that common man dont have right to live. only powerful mafia have it.
<abhi_nav> ok
<abhi_nav> :-(
<abhi_nav> Pici: thanx for your help
<abhi_nav> though
<Myrtti> from what I looked at the logs, I couldn't see the connection between the comment Curly_Q made and your incident
<abhi_nav> Myrtti: yah ok I have gave up.
<Myrtti> for all I could tell he was a giving a comment based on what he had in general observed on the channel
<abhi_nav> Now I wll shut up because I dont have any op status, or some power or money. so I wll keep quite. I am pooor common man.
<abhi_nav> Myrtti: hmm
<Myrtti> comparing ops to mafia is increasing our will to help you... not
<bazhang> and the claims of me spamming and PMing him?
<abhi_nav> Myrtti: thats why I said that I wll keep shut up now
<Pici> abhi_nav: Well, if there is nothing further...
<Myrtti> abhi_nav: ok then, have fun
<abhi_nav> Pici: Myrtti: hmm nothing further......
<Pici> Have a good day.
<abhi_nav> Pici: yah you too
<bazhang> !idle > abhi_nav
<ubottu> abhi_nav, please see my private message
<bazhang> thanks Pici
<Myrtti> I'd like to make an offer that you can't refuse.
<ubottu> overmind called the ops in #ubuntu (usuario_)
<Myrtti> If you do, I'll have my men put a horses head in your bed
<Pici> bazhang: Sorry, I thought that would end up being a short little thing.
<Myrtti> oh no...
<jpds> Myrtti: This will make you happy: http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/
<Myrtti> jpds: wheee
<bazhang> well , in future if abhi_nav goes on about cracking networks, and ignore me and the bot, I will still remove him.
<Pici> I should hope so :)
<Pici> Oh, sorry, didn't mean to laugh at you.
<bazhang> hehe
<Myrtti> lorenzo_: ciò che software utilizzi per discutere in # ubuntu-it e # ubuntu-it-chat?
<lorenzo_> ubuntu-it-chat
<Myrtti> it's absolutely useless
<jussi01> Myrtti: got a sec for PM?
<Myrtti> jussi01: sure
<vasilis> http://vasilisgreece.blogspot.com
<vasilis> http://vasilisgreece.blogspot.com
<Pici> oh
<jpds> Right, how enlighening.
<Pici> oops, the beta1 release email mentions karmic in one of the links.
<gord> yeah we are just gonna release karmic again with the new theme... making os's is hard :(
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from usuario_)
<jussi01> hehe
<ubottu> In #ubuntu+1, vish said: !newunitspolicy is <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnitsPolicy>
<ubottu> In #ubuntu+1, vish said: !newunitspolicy is <Ubuntu has change its units policy in Lucid to maintain consistency. The units now follow the SI standards [ base-10 ]. For more information about the new units policy Kindly read : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnitsPolicy >
<ubottu> kklimonda called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<jussi01> jrib: just a quiet there is usually better. (rather than a kick). feels a little less nasty.
<jrib> jussi01: agreed, but I can't really stick around to unquiet so figured this was easier
 * genii sips
<nocturnus> How long until my ban expires?
<Myrtti> bans don't expires automatically
<nocturnus> ..
<nocturnus> please ?
<nocturnus> You can review the ticket, it wasn't something that deserved a ban!
<nocturnus> I didn't swear or anything like that
<lorenzo_> #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubottu> guntbert called the ops in #ubuntu (MisterKeal)
<ubottu> In ubottu, Mikael_Persbrand said: "oki" is kiddie talk, it means okay ;-)
<genii> guntbert seems a bit trigger-happy
<ubottu> mc44 called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Titan_)
<elky> can someone deal with fullpolarfox1981 in #u please
<elky> bazhang, she refuses to read the guidelines. the only reason i haven't stepped in is because apparently i'm jealous of her
<elky> or so she told lucidfox when i got her to investigate
<elky> (they both be russian)
<bazhang> elky, thanks for the background
 * gord nearly removed MenZa then o_O
<elky> bazhang, i wonder if she intends to follow in the footsteps of...
<bazhang> elky, no doubt
<elky> still watching?
<elky> apparently now i'm on drugs, wo0
<bazhang> yep still watching.
<elky> try talking to her in russian in PM yet?
<bazhang> I have him/her in PM, he/she wants to speak English though
<elky> so she's not making any sense, then
<elky> (it is a she)
<elky> that's why im apparently jealous, you see
<bazhang> well she has been warned in channel and via PM not to continue in offtopic
<elky> ban her at next infraction. it's clear by the past few days she has no intention of following any kind of rule
<bazhang> well gord topyli or MenZa can :)
<elky> now she's just insulting everyone
<elky> gord, still around?
<elky> oh goodie, troll duel coming right up
<Myrtti> you called?
<Pici> Myrtti: you're not gord
<Myrtti> nope, but i'm bored
<bazhang> thank goodness for that
<Pici> close enough
<elky> i don't recommend myrtti banzor either
<elky> she's also a chick who is goign to be doing it out of jealousy, you see
<Myrtti> awwwwwwww!111
<elky> apparently im jelaous of all the guys lavishing attention on her yesterday
<elky> Myrtti, ok, go for it, seems no guys are going to step up :(
<bazhang> oh wait tonyyarusso is there
<tonyyarusso> now I am anyway
<elky> tonyyarusso, now would be useful
<tonyyarusso> what's going on?
<elky> fullpolarfox1981 is trolling and being insulting
<bazhang> already banned in #ubuntu
<elky> and im avoiding resparking the 'you're just jealous' response she'll throw out if i ban hre
<elky> oh for craps sake, isn't anyone going to do anything?
<elky> Myrtti, she's had about a gazillion warnings already
<Myrtti> yes i know
<bazhang> the polar one in #ubuntu+1
#ubuntu-ops 2010-03-20
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu+1 (FullPolarFox1981)
<jpds> Didn't even know I could do that.
<bazhang> thanks , sorry to disturb
<genii> Ok. So you know, I'm drunk as a skunk. Please devoice me where appropriate. Thank you for your atenttion in this mater.
<elky> lol
<elky> i have never actually seen a drunk skunk.
<genii> elky: Im' seroius
<elky> i imagine i'd smell it before i saw it
<genii> *serious
<bazhang> just take a rest for a few hours
 * genii silps bazhang a coffee
<genii> bah
<bazhang> perfect timing genii :)
 * genii slips bazhang a coffee
<genii> OK I shuold say I am drunk. Please denounce decry devioce etc where I am porblemmatiuc
<genii> etc
<genii>  /me sips
<genii> bah
 * genii sips
<bazhang> genii, maybe time to take a break
<genii> bazhang: I agree
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Dougdoug4 FAILS at trolling)
<thewizord> kkathman: got my nexus one :D
<wgrant> Can somebody please update the +1 topic with a note about the current breakage?
<jrib> wgrant: what should it say
<wgrant> jrib: Something like 'Auto-starting of GNOME is currently broken -- see bug #542343'
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542343 in gnome-panel "gnome-panel will not autostart on lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542343
<jrib> wgrant: done
<wgrant> jrib: thanks.
<ubottu> shazbotmcnasty called the ops in #ubuntu (foxsocks987)
<wgrant> Can somebody please fix the +1 topic to have something like 'DO NOT UPGRADE: GNOME is broken (bug #542343)' at the start?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542343 in gnome-panel "gnome-panel will not autostart on lucid" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542343
<wgrant> It'll still be broken for a couple of hours, and on mirrors for longer than that.
<tonyyarusso> Sure
<wgrant> tonyyarusso: Thanks.
<elky> once it's fixed, change it to "GNOME is broken -- they took away our tooltips :("
<wgrant> Heh. yes.
<tonyyarusso> rofl
<elky> so apparently this is also to do with the notifier stuff, just like the window controls. if this is the case, then the notifier can go back to whence it came
<wgrant> The notifiers are a good idea.
<elky> not if it means we lose other functionality, they're not.
<wgrant> s/The notifiers/indicator-application/
<wgrant> But the restriction on functionality... right.
<elky> that's like saying "ooh look, i got this new car, but it cost my MY ARMS AND LEGS YAAAAAAAY!"
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> The tooltips issue was Won't Fixed without comment by sabdfl this morning.
<elky> That's beyond messed up
<wgrant> Way beyond.
<elky> unless this is part of the "wait until beta then we'll reconsider", this might just be the last straw for me. If i can't turn that stuff on with a *SIMPLE* click, then ubuntu just stopped suiting me
<bazhang> there's always kubuntu :)
<elky> you think i'm ranting now? you've never seen me on KDE
<bazhang> hehe
<elky> the only thing i've ever been able to say about kde as a desktop system is "well, it's pretty"
<elky> only nice thing, that is
<wgrant> elky: The "wait until beta then we'll reconsider" think is long gone.
<wgrant> It's now "force everything through a few hours after UI freeze so nobody can complain"
<elky> :(
<elky> I get the feeling I'm going to be using debian by mid-year
 * tonyyarusso regrets to say that he too has been seriously considering giving Debian a look because of all the stupid UI decisions made in direct opposition to what people actually want
<tonyyarusso> I miss the days when Mark actually valued users' opinions :(
<elky> yeah
<elky> persia, unless you've secretly moved to .au, you're totes messing up the dynamic in -devel right now :P
<persia> Nah, just expanding it.
<persia> We *will* make the Americas look lazy and the Europeans look sleepy.
<elky> Well, no, they make themselves look like that all on their own. You're just highlighting it ;)
<elky> Credit where credit is due, and all that.
<persia> heh
<Gary> I'm not sleepy, I'm just motivationally challenged
<persia> Well, being honest, I was only targeting the subset of people in those places who happen to also be core-dev.
<Gary> meh, not got the motivation to do that :p
<lorenzo_> #ubuntu-it-chat
<knome> can we do something about him? really?
<bazhang> replace the banforward with a straight ban?
<mernilio> Hello fellow ops, im banned from ubuntu-offtopic. I dont know why
<bazhang> mernilio, just a moment
<mernilio> but i know some of you might get a fucking elbow in the face if im still banned .. okay.. thanks bazhang
 * persia gets a language trigger
<topyli> mernilio, i once removed you for your insistance on pouring racist nonsense on the channel. apparently you were eventually banned
<bazhang> right off the bat I can see you were banned for language and continuing when asked to read the guidelines
<bazhang> I'll step back now
<mernilio> yes. i do have a racial bias.
<topyli> oh found it. elky banned for refusing to clean it up
<mernilio> and from i can see topyli and bazhang is negros.
<elky> eh. looking back over the past few minutes, I stand by that
<bazhang> mernilio, keep in mind that being banned in the offtopic channel does not give you free reign in #ubuntu channels to be offtopic
<mernilio> :-)
<elky> threats of physical assault are generally not welcome anywhere on freenode
<mernilio> I only thret you elky!
<elky> it makes no difference who you threat
 * persia sprinkles "en"s around in the spirit of grammarianism
<mernilio> persia: you seem like a muslim.. and we dont like it.. so fuck off!
<bazhang> mernilio, your ban wont be removed at this time.
<mernilio> bazhang: thanks for supporting free speeach...
<bazhang> mernilio, as that is the reasong for joining here, please part the channel as our business is concluded
<mernilio> my what is concluded? :-)
<elky> mernilio, we're not stopping you from peeing, we're just stopping you from peeing on our carpet.
<mernilio> Im now alone.. againt all av you fucker.. bullies!
<elky> you're not trapped, you may leave at any time
<mernilio> Go fuck a duck assholes. To be honest.. i could kill you all!
<elky> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<persia> Wow!  Extra thanks to all who handled the first removals and bans for that case.
<jussi01> That was a very controlled performace, thanks peoples :)
<bazhang> just watching #ubuntu to see if he continues
<Mamarok> could somebody actually do something about lorenzo? He is getting annoying with his join failures, I wonder if he is not doing it on purpose
<Mamarok> maybe talk to the ops in #ubuntu-it
<ubottu> In #ubuntu+1, vish said: !newunitspolicy is <reply> Ubuntu has changed its units policy ,in Lucid,to maintain consistency. The units now follow the SI standards [ base-10 ]. For more information about the new units policy, kindly read : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnitsPolicy
<b2p1mp> oh darn i forgot all about this stupid time script
<b2p1mp> ok
<b2p1mp> i erased it, was just 3 lines in my remote script page
<ubottu> In #ubuntu+1, vish said: !buttons is <reply> The titlebar buttons have switched to the left during the development phase of Lucid. No need for alarm! The developers are testing this and listening to user feedback. The final decision about the position will be made after beta. Kindly be patient. For more insight , kindly read : http://www.ivankamajic.com/?p=281
<b2p1mp> i was banned from #ubuntu for the !time trigger 4 hours ago.  I have removed all scripts.  I apologize to all.
<bazhang> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<bazhang> !uptime
<ubottu> In ubottu, Some_Person said: grub2 is GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager starting with Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ubottu> In #ubuntu+1, nishanth said: ubottu: it is the same bug....is there a fix?
<bazhang> saintsinner is grow-as-apple
<topyli> bazhang, oh
<bazhang> topyli, he's in #freenode claiming I am stalking him
<topyli> we should forward him here. our request is not working
<bazhang> he entered -ru and engaged me there as well
<topyli> alokito, what can we do for you?
<alokito> topyli, nothing
<topyli> okay. please /part the channel then, nobody is allowed to idle here
<alokito> ok, few seconds
<topyli> how many seconds does it take? strange
<alokito> :P
<bazhang> b2p1mp, had an issue and was banned by jrib earlier, should we wait for jrib to sort it out ?
<topyli> bazhang, would you like to take care of grow-as-apple as he gets here? i have a sauna prepared :)
<bazhang> sorry topyli that was addressed to you (above)
<topyli> i banforwarded, but did not kicked
<bazhang> topyli, no problem
<topyli> oh
<topyli> okay
<bazhang> I can easily remove it, or wait for jrib
<b2p1mp> jrib did the ban
<b2p1mp> you can wait no rush
<bazhang> b2p1mp, would you mind returning in a bit? it should be no problem to remove your ban at that time
<SaintSinner> bazhang: topyli
<bazhang> SaintSinner, hold on a moment
<SaintSinner> yeah, I have a time and I'm at the computer
<SaintSinner> Can you say what was wrong, for a start?
<SaintSinner> I actually admitted it's not speak-about-everything channel. Many people are heartfelt workers maybe...
<bazhang> SaintSinner, no problem.
<bazhang> SaintSinner, you were having a conversation in #ubuntu-offtopic that was making several individuals very uncomfortable
<SaintSinner> Didn't read Guidelines? Why don't PM me at first? And, am I right about the impression fromthe channel?
<SaintSinner> bazhang: That's my true problem.
<bazhang> SaintSinner, and you were asked to stop, more than once
<SaintSinner> I can not really differentiate between what can I say here and maybe in the U.S.
<bazhang> SaintSinner, you then joined #ubuntu-ru and started talking to me from there.
<SaintSinner> bazhang: Asked to stop where my nickname was highlated? When Alk*** asked me, I said OK.
<bazhang> SaintSinner, you were asked by topyli and myself to join this channel and refused, and then went to #freenode with allegations of stalking.
<SaintSinner> bazhang: I know there are many offtopic discussions in that channel. Also, you're know Russian and you know that it's normal.
<SaintSinner> bazhang: This all is very strange, why should I believe in your good relation to me?
<bazhang> SaintSinner, I am an operator in #ubuntu-ru , and you joined there. Not the other way around.
<bazhang> SaintSinner, so instead of going to #freenode first, its better to come here first and work out any issues.
<SaintSinner> Everything pertaining to #ubuntu-ru isn't probably important at all. Besides, you could act more neutrally.
<SaintSinner> No, it would be better to ask you via personal message, and arrange the discussion about problem this way.
<bazhang> SaintSinner, when someone is asked to stop, they should do so.
<bazhang> SaintSinner, this has nothing to do with our relationship, and everything to do with the tenor of the conversation in #ubuntu-offtopic
<SaintSinner> bazhang: I didn't look in the channel, and if someone asked me to stop, I could miss it. I thought Alk** started to asking me to stop with no reason and even cited him/her my message where I offer to do it. This log may resolve the confusion: http://filebin.ca/urmtb/Log-filecopiedcolouredfortheproblem.htm
<SaintSinner> "tenor of the conversation" - so this is what was wrong
<bazhang> indeed.
<SaintSinner> Sorry for my English. Learning it from one-way news and similar make a bad ... for me
<bazhang> SaintSinner, your english is fine.
<b2p1mp> can I idle in here...? till then?
<SaintSinner> no, bazhang You don't understand: it's English of a skilled in something person, or mentor; And I start to speak with people from U.S. with same approach. I understand. Although, some facts of my life said sincerely could melt first bad thoughts about me. And make things clear.
<bazhang> b2p1mp, if you could come back in a bit it would be much appreciated
<b2p1mp> ok ty
<bazhang> thanks
<bazhang> SaintSinner, you need to more clearly understand the tenor of the conversation, specifically where it was making others uncomfortable?
<SaintSinner> "wrong beverage" if there's such word
<SaintSinner> bazhang: I don't understand this. "Make others uncomfortable..." I only can make this to person I talked to. I made others uncofortable with what I started to say.
<bazhang> SaintSinner, it is a channel with many occupants.
<bazhang> SaintSinner, is that clear so far?
<SaintSinner> You mean I should be careful with what I say, right?
<bazhang> SaintSinner, did you understand the above statement: "the channel has many occupants"?
<SaintSinner> Tauching something controversial is wrong, I know it.
<SaintSinner> Ah, I talked tooo much.
<bazhang> no
<SaintSinner> Let me re-read it.
<bazhang> others were getting uncomfortable on the topic you were discussing; to wit
<SaintSinner> at first.
<SaintSinner> I understand, "SaintSinner: Tauching something controversial is wrong, I know it."
<bazhang> very detailed dating advice, and personal experiences therein
<bazhang> SaintSinner, is that clear?
<SaintSinner> When I "think in English" I understand this sounded not good. And, right, I understand it.
<bazhang> and it was felt to be not good by those in the channel
<SaintSinner> yeah, but I don't understand why they could say this more straightforward. It's very unusual for me.
<bazhang> SaintSinner, its an issue you have had in that channel for a long time now
<SaintSinner> So, I should stop the conversation.
<bazhang> just never start it.
<SaintSinner> What, so bad?
<bazhang> the degree of details you were providing were / and are most unwelcome.
<bazhang> indeed, yes.
<bazhang> it's an international channel, with members of both genders.
<SaintSinner> I can conform to it, all right. Although, I don't like people who can not say "I don't like the theme you're discussing at the moment." Anyway, it's better to be more carefull.
<bazhang> well, that's fine. following the guidelines is the issue, and as it is a social channel in nature, respecting the wishes of others.
<SaintSinner> This all is very new for me. I actually should make one another my good kind of it. :)
<SaintSinner> OK
<bazhang> thanks for joining for the discussion, by the way
<SaintSinner> yeah, so, I think I need to part this channel right now
<bazhang> well at least he agreed to behave in the future
<Tm_T> hi all
<bazhang> Tm_T, hi
<Tm_T> holiday behind now, I hope I'm now refreshed (:
<topyli> i'm reading the logs. bazhang, great job
<topyli> not connected to whether or not i believe any of what they said, but that's unrelated :)
<topyli> we have a nice collection of interesting people in -ot right now, but i'm not a good babysitter tonight. so if anyone has the strenght and time, freel free :)
<ubottu> Neobenedict called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<guntbert> <Lonely_Troll1981> seems to be ban evading in #ubuntu
<ubottu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (Lonely_Troll1981)
<ubottu> Lonely_Troll1981 called the ops in #ubuntu (Slart)
<jpds> wut.
<guntbert> jpds: see above
<jpds> OK; when was he banned?
<guntbert> by bazhang - several times in the last days  - (see the ip ban list)
<jpds> @btlogin
<jpds> ubottu: hi.
<guntbert> jpds: used a different nick too - FullPolarFox1981
<Tm_T> jpds: thank you
<guntbert> have a nice time
<Tm_T> guntbert: thank you too (:
<jpds> guntbert: That's never going to be True.
<guntbert> Tm_T: you're welcome :-)
<guntbert> jpds: I can imagine - still my best wishes for you
#ubuntu-ops 2010-03-21
<elky> someone take a look at -monitor please?
<bazhang> magnus is mernilio
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !unforget mc44-#ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> additional requests for removing @lart and reinstating ^^
<bazhang> drizzt in +1
<bazhang>  buttons >  The titlebar buttons have switched to the left during the development phase of Lucid. No need for alarm! The developers are testing this and listening to user feedback. The final decision about the position will be made after beta. Kindly be patient. For more insight , kindly read : http://www.ivankamajic.com/?p=281
<bazhang> thoughts? though !buttons is already taken
<wgrant> windowbuttons? decorations?
<wgrant> closebutton
<bazhang> perhaps we should just wait until the decision is final, then include the gconf-editor method of switching them back
<elky> eyes on chelz, that's "google this" and "read that man page" in the past few mins
<bazhang> although gaurav has been given the responses by several people (not defending him)
<bazhang> wonder if abhinav means user in hindi; there are around 4 or 5 abhinav's in the various ubuntu channels
<ubottu> theadmin called the ops in #ubuntu (bella-vampire is flooding and being dumb)
<Mamarok> bazhang: or just a very common nane
<Mamarok> name*
<topyli> abhinav bindra is india's first olympic champion (from 2008). i'm surprised to learn this
<Mamarok> well, the first only in 2008 is indeed surprising, with the amount of people in India one would expect more and much earlier
<Mamarok> but maybe the olympic diciplines are not very common in India and they are more into cricket and hockey
<topyli> they have previous gold, but bindra is the first personal champion
<elky> why is there a mc44 vanity factoid?
<bazhang> I put it back?
<bazhang> several folks, including ops from -ot have petitioned to have @lart removed from ubottu as well.
<elky> yeah, it's just a trollmagnet these days
<topyli> it only serves as a tool for seveas to cause trouble in -ot
<elky> our biggest problem at the moment are certain ex-ops
<topyli> i don't think many remember it unless he reminds us about it. fortunately, he does so every 15 minutes or so
<elky> do we really need to get the ircc to pass a motion to actually do something about the trollitude he graces us with?
<topyli> it does seem like ex-ops are pretty much utouchables. when i remove them, i get to hear stuff that makes me sad
<topyli> i would like them to adhere to higher, not lower standards than "regular folks" on channels
<elky> you hear stuff that makes you mad because they know exactly what makes us mad.
<ChogyDan> antonella jesefina is trolling.  It looks like the same person
<jussi01> @unload Lart
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jussi01> elky:  ^^ :)
<jussi01> !mc44
<persia> \o/
<b2p1mp> I left a trigger for !time on and it caused me to get a ban from #ubuntu.  I have removed all remote scripts.  The ban had stated to fix the problem with the auto ad and ask in here for help.
<IdleOne> can you folks keep an eye on thyon in #ubuntu please. I smell troll
<IdleOne> thank you
<jussi01> b2p1mp: 1 moment please
<jussi01> b2p1mp: Ive removed the ban, please remember to not enable talking scripts in our channel. thanks.
<MenZa> humm.
<Tm_T> humma
<SaintSinner> This is not my channel (there are admins only around). What a reason to redirecting me to here from #ubuntu-offtopic if I am normally trying to join to that channel?
<Tm_T> SaintSinner: apparently some op wanted to talk with you before you can be let in
<SaintSinner> Can I pm to him/her/them?
<Tm_T> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<SaintSinner> Or should everything be discussed here to avoid any source of confusion?
<Tm_T> SaintSinner: here preferably, I'll see what was the case
<SaintSinner> I only can highlight bazhang and/or topyli
<Tm_T> SaintSinner: apparently you refused to stop when asked
<topyli> SaintSinner, if i remember correctly, bazhang knows you well. your ban is a result of recent behavior, which you refused to correct
<topyli> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<topyli> @btlogin
<topyli> SaintSinner, oh yes. sorry for taking so long
<SaintSinner> topyli: What do you mean and does "@login" anyhow related to me/the problem?
<Tm_T> SaintSinner: he just identified himself to bot and our systems (:
<topyli> i was the one who forwarded you here from -offtopic. this was because you did not seem to like the atmosphere that we like to have in ubuntu channels
<b2p1mp> ty jussi01, no more talking scripts.  I shall /part this chan now
<SaintSinner> atmosphere of "parents-programmers" which is maybe defined via the GuideLines which no one seems read at all.
<topyli> SaintSinner, what's your take on this?
<topyli> SaintSinner, did you actually read them?
<SaintSinner> topyli: Didn't read the guide lines of the channel? Taughted a controversial topic. Also, was a tenor of a conversation.
<topyli> exactly
<topyli> if we remove the ban, this will change?
<SaintSinner> Still sounds weird to me, but I agree to conform to it.
<topyli> well, that's how our channels work
<SaintSinner> Yeah. I also start to work with databases as a second job, and with RTAI, well, at another plant in addition to my current job. Have to ask people. Actually, need these guys.
<topyli> you're unbanned. please do read the guidelines, but most of all, think about what they are trying to accomplish for ubuntu
<topyli> thanks for joining the channel and getting this done
<SaintSinner> OK
<topyli> SaintSinner, please try to join #ubuntu-offtopic to check if i succeeded :)
<topyli> SaintSinner, hm?
<SaintSinner> topyli: I registered a nickname for my colleague's daughter saying there are many admins and there is no abuse/bad links allowed and "everything will be OK, there are many adult skilled in programming people whoa re actually parents in addition to all". So, relying to you guys, I would only say this cold tone brang a lot of misunderstanding out of a minor (maybe) problem.
<topyli> SaintSinner, you were told wrong. you joined ubuntu channels, which live by the code of conduct
<topyli> i have removed the ban, so you can join #ubuntu-offtopic and leave this channel
<SaintSinner> I understand (now).
<topyli> have fun :)
<SaintSinner> I joined to the channel, thanks.
<topyli> great
<topyli> SaintSinner, as this channel's topic says, this is only for issues needing attention by operators. yours is no more one of those, so you can /part the channel :)
<SaintSinner> yes, I need to part the channel.
<topyli> for the record, if i'm right this guy is well known trouble
<topyli> in the past i mean
<Tm_T> perhaps, though nothing shows up with that cloak
<topyli> realname is different
<Tm_T> I were looking only by the cloak
<topyli> username, whatever irc calls it. i don't know irc, leave me alone :)
<Tm_T> unfortunately that ident/username isn't very unique
<topyli> true enough
<topyli> so he got past this now, all is well
<ubottu> In ubottu, rocket16 said: What is your age?
<topyli> heh
<Tm_T> 1no, What is your age? is age of 183 human years
<Tm_T> whops
<ubottu> histo called the ops in #ubuntu (mane)
<ubottu> eremite called the ops in #ubuntu (mane)
<ubottu> eremite called the ops in #ubuntu (repo_man trolling)
<lorenzo_> ubuntu-it
<lorenzo_> #ubuntu-it
<charlie-tca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<lorenzo_> scusa ma io quando mi connatto a x chat xchè devo sempre digitare #ubuntu-it
<lorenzo_> le vorrei già ronte sensa fare nnt
<Tm_T> lorenzo_: write /join #ubuntu-it
<lorenzo_> write /join #ubuntu-it
<topyli> lorenzo_, si può essere vietato dal canale. Please join # ubuntu-IRC per raggiungere gli operatori italiani
<topyli> /join #ubuntu-irc
<topyli> google translation, i have no idea what that means :)
<ubottu> pepee called the ops in #ubuntu (repo_man)
<ubottu> theadmin called the ops in #ubuntu (Jessi and isa are flooding the channel)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from h4ck3rk1ng)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from shazbotmcnasty)
<ubottu> shazbotmcnasty called the ops in #ubuntu (Erica-Cartman)
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> Erica-Cartman called the ops in #ubuntu (shazbotmcnasty)
<ubottu> In ubottu, robink said: Clojure is a featureful LISP implementation that lives on the Java JVM.
<ubottu> In ubottu, robink said: Compojure is a web framework for Clojure.
<Seveas> --> Lonely-Troll (Lonely-Tro@ppp109-111-128-217.tis-dialog.ru) has joined #ubuntu-offtopic
<Seveas> <Lonely-Troll> Hello, my favorite slaves :-D
<Seveas> <Lonely-Troll> Whats going on a cotton plantation?
<Seveas> speedy removal needed
#ubuntu-ops 2011-03-14
<ubottu> Logan_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Madpilot> frankly not sure why he ran the alarm...
<ubottu> Logan_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<KB1JWQ> Feel free to remove the ban, it's been join/parting in various places.
<Madpilot> legit this time, happily.
<tsimpson> judging by my lag meeter jumping between 0.1 and 28.3 seconds, freenode is unhappy today
<KB1JWQ> Madpilot: Not nearly as many as you might think. :-)
<Madpilot> glad it's not just me. I though the lag was my landlady's unhappy router... perhaps not.
<Madpilot> hey elky
<KB1JWQ> Removed now.
<Madpilot> the bot's slow tonight too.
<tsimpson> note to self: don't try to remove bans while servers are splitting, they'll just go and reset them again
<ubottu> phoenixsampras called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<KB1JWQ> *sigh*
<MTecknology> Could the ban on *!*@kalliki/admin/ubuntu.member.mtecknology in #ubunut-offtopic be either removed or updated? I don't like popping in there realized I'm still not supposed to be allowed in there.
<Tm_T> MTecknology: I'll look in to it, thanks (:
<MTecknology> Tm_T: thanks :)
<Tm_T> @btlogin
<Tm_T> Pici: I suppose you're the one who knows most about this case, should the ban be lifted or kept?
<Tm_T> someone keep an eye of this fellow in -ot, I have to go
<ikonia> ok
<elky> The moon is only 2/3 full. Maybe it's the extra radiation in the atmosphere?
<dkannan> hi, is my nick banned from #ubuntu, i get the error "Cannot send on channel", whenever i try to send anything
<Pici> dkannan: Let me take a look.
<elky> He's using a gateway
<Pici> Yes, a web gateway.
<Pici> dkannan: You should be good now.
<dkannan> Pici: thx. what was the problem? anything i did?
<Pici> dkannan: Just something with our spam protection.
<Pici> Nothing you did.
<dkannan> Pici: ok. just curious, what is recognized as spam?
<Pici> dkannan: Well, it has to do with the fact that you're using a web service to access freenode (irccloud in this case).
<dkannan> Pici: so if any user on irccloud misbehaves, all irccloud users are banned?
<dkannan> was just curious, as to how it works
<Pici> dkannan: No, we set an exempt after a quick check to make sure that the user isn't a troublemaker that we've banned using a different connection type.
<Pici> That detection didn't work properly for some reason for you.
<dkannan> Pici: thx
<tsimpson> Pici: there's no way to detect the IP from irccloud.com web gateway
<Pici> tsimpson: So what do you propose? There are more and more people using it.
<tsimpson> apparently it'll offer bouncer-like service
<tsimpson> so you can close your browser but still be connected
<tsimpson> so kind of webchat + bouncer
<Pici> tsimpson: I meant in terms of the floodbots
<tsimpson> the floodbots can't do anything with it, there's no way to detect the "real" connection
<tsimpson> it's just that it gets caught by the quiet on *!*@gateway/web/*
<tsimpson> probably a candidate for the (now useless) -proxy-users channel
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> Ampelbein called the ops in #ubuntu (awesomenickname_)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-03-15
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from nestea)
<ubottu> bastidrazor called the ops in #ubuntu (JAPAN_HERO)
<ubottu> DJones called the ops in #ubuntu (micro__ Spamming/inappropriate content)
<Tm_T> removed, hopefully it suffices
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (penos)
<IdleOne> Good morning
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, BluesKaj said: !Tb is alarge space
<Pici> yes.
<ubottu> In ubottu, MarconM said: your nickaname is ubottu
<rww> I'm getting bored of having to banforward Drule to ##fix_your_connection every few days :\
<rww> Perhaps I will risk the wrath of nhandler and just leave the ban set for a while ;)
<Pici> oooo
<rww> heh, they just got k-lined :\
<rww> !away > s5fs_away
#ubuntu-ops 2011-03-16
 * rww gives cookies to whichever staffer is dealing with the aol.com silliness
<marienz> rww: much appreciated, I've passed them on to everyone involved :)
<ubottu> ldunn called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (velope)
<rww> Well, looks like #ubuntu-offtopic is full of odd people again. Perfect time to go to sleep, methinks.
<bazhang> velope had some questionable commentary
<rww> velope, and big_t, and I'm not too fond of the rubbing... ban them all!
<hypatia> i was just pondering sleep too , drat
<hypatia> my 3am reminder just went off :)
<bazhang> nice. v_ , aka jaguar163 is trolling #ubuntu and -ru
<bazhang> plutu appears to be the .pt problem ban dodger
<Jordan_U> I read that as "don badger" three times. I think I *need* to get some sleep :)
<bazhang> hehe
<tonyyarusso> http://www.healthgrades.com/health-professionals-directory/don-badger-lcsw-29effe04
<Jordan_U> You mean Don Badger isn't Zoro's rodent sidekick?
<bazhang> ouch!
<topyli> mr. badger needs to upload a picture there
<bazhang> v_ just got banned in -ru , so if he continues in #ubuntu (he was told !ru many times as jaguar163) a +q seems in order
<Jordan_U> Grr, /aq failed me again.
 * Jordan_U makes sure he has the latest autobleh
<Jordan_U> That was it, apparently it was a bug in revision 28 that's been fixed in the latest version.
<ubottu> jatt called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<cdbs> Exams over, marking the end of my 4 month long study leave
<cdbs> jussi: pong
<cdbs> Did I break the world record of the latest pong ever?
<cdbs> Anyone has any idea why jussi pinged me? is it urgent?
<ikonia> An_Ony_moose appears (not confirmed) to have been robinetd in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jussi> If someone feels like /msg ing a-one and letting him know how to find the access lists - Im needing to go now.
<ikonia> why does he need it ?
<jussi> I dont know, he just asked.
<jussi> IM off
<ikonia> laters
<ikonia> a-one: hello
<a-one> hello
<ikonia> can we help ?
<a-one> I want to also be an assistant
<ikonia> yes, we saw you ask in #freenode and you where given instructions of what to do in a URL
<a-one> ok
<ikonia> a-one: if you have no more questions, this channel has a no idle policy, so we ask that you leave the channel and return if you have any additional issues related only to the #ubuntu irc channels
<a-one> ok
<ikonia> does the username uvidesh mean anything to anyone ?
<bazhang> ikonia, got an ident@host for that?
<ikonia> nope, just a user
<ikonia> (well I think a user)
<bazhang> just that nick alone, not really
<bazhang> dont see him on /wii or /whowas
<ikonia> the user a-one messaged me just before he quit saying make me an assistant and I'll behave as uvidesh
<jpds> ikonia: uvidesh / увидишь - you see in Russian.
<ikonia> oh
<ikonia> impressive
<jpds> Actually, it's probably closer to 'you will see' but ...
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu (RapidTraffic spam)
<SpamapS> in #ubuntu-server we have a spammer
<SpamapS> 06:37 < RapidTraffic> Webmasters, you interested in some HQ, 24h ip unique, content and geotargeted  traffic?
<SpamapS> (I'm in PDT, so thats just 7 minutes ago)
<Pici> SpamapS: Thanks.  I had spoken to him earlier than that and he said he wouldn't do it again.
<Pici> :)
<Pici> :( rather
<SpamapS> >:| was the one I used
<SpamapS> Pici: thanks for dealing w/ that. :)
<ubottu> komputes called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia> once again AcePreshaw is straight back in being a pain
<ikonia> I lifted the ban and his first comments where about porn and random, now rebanned and ip banned after he ban dodged by removing his cloak
<AcePreshaw> I'm vaned form ubuntu
<AcePreshaw> Named
<AcePreshaw> I'm baned I fink you ned to grow up ikonia
<AcePreshaw> I'm neding help and you ban me
<AcePreshaw_> I reporting you ikonia to the ops
<AcePreshaw_> I like to
<AcePreshaw_> Make an report agens ikonia plz
<AcePreshaw_> Some one
<Tm_T> AcePreshaw_: do you know why you were banned?
<h00k> wha
<h00k> t
<Pici> what?
<h00k> oh, that was like...3 hours ago
<h00k> ignore me
<Pici> already done
 * h00k isn't surprised :(
<h00k> A little late to warn Nera about language
<KB1JWQ> Is there a Ubuntu packaging channel?  I've been tasked with making some packages for Lucid for internal use.
<Pici> KB1JWQ: Theres #ubuntu-packaging
<KB1JWQ> Pici: Thanks.  One of these days I should track down a list.
<Pici> KB1JWQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<KB1JWQ> Pici: Thank you.
<hypatia> oh nifty
#ubuntu-ops 2011-03-17
<rww> oh for goodness sake. i keep running into telepac users accidentally now.
<hypatia> haha
<rww> I just /ar'ed someone for privmsging the channel on /away, and didn't notice until I went to PM which ISP they were on. Either I somehow missed a tonne of annoying users in the past, or someone's /really/ taking advantage of them being a dynamic IP provider.
<rww> !no, alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list *ubuntu*
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<h00k> I have a meeting, but alex__ seems to be consuming quite the bit of attention in #ubuntu
<Flannel> rww: #ubuntu* might be a better example (shows you can include the hash, etc)
<rww> I wasn't aware you could include the hash... :)
<rww> !alis =~ s/\*/#/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<rww> wow, that actually worked.
<rww> h00k: huzzah, that resolved itself. kinda.
<Flannel> rww: behold the power of regexp and perl!
<rww> I was expecting "< ubottu> alis is #". That's the sort of thing that usually happens when I try to be smart.
<Flannel> but you escaped it!
<Flannel> that would've been s/.*/#/
<h00k> rww: that's okay with me!
<tsimpson> it's not perl, it's python...
<rww> The universe is written in perl. python is part of the universe. Therefore, python is perl.
<tsimpson> that would explain why entropy always increases
<Flannel> tsimpson: When you die, you merely become linenoise, ghosts are the line-noise that is valid perl.
<nhandler> tsimpson: That is only true for the entropy of the universe, not of a system ;)
<rww> I thought idoru got turned off in #ubuntu.
<marienz> and back on, and I just unklined that one
<rww> (and that was a "am I misremembering? because I do that.", rather than a "rar, freenode staff" question)
<rww> ah, so it got turned off and then back on? that would explain it
 * rww pouts at FloodBots for being bad at autoremoving exempts
<rww> although I rolled +e checking into the kludgy perl script I'm using to expire floodbot bans after a week, so it's not too big of a hassle.
<nhandler> rww: We should hopefully have eir soon which we can hopefully get working with the floodbots in some sane way
<rww> Yeah, I'm acting a an also-three-letter alleged-bot in the meantime.
<Flannel> rww: rwwbot?
<IdleOne> wallbot
<Flannel> aimbot?
<IdleOne> almost the same thing
<dead> is it possible to see what patches if any were applied to the raw package
<dead> ?
<tonyyarusso> dead: wrong channel
<dead> woops sorry
<rww> Looks like they're banforwarded here by tsimpson.
<tsimpson> I think the log of that ban explains the forward
<rww> indeed
<cdbs> #ubuntu is going too offtopic
<cdbs> what to do with jigynet?
<cdbs> He doesn't keep quiet when I want himt o
<cdbs> ah, he's quiet now
<Tm_T> cdbs: notify him in PM if needed, +q if needed, and so on (:
<Tm_T> he seems to have some attitude
<ikonia> can someone please put a ban forard on the user _Techie_ in #ubuntu-server to -ops please
<mrmist> it underlined him because your client is translating the _stuff_ aside his nick
<mrmist> you still want it?
<bazhang> seems cdbs was having some issues with him earlier as well
<Pici> another day
<Pici> And how hes taking about something that doesn't really make sense on Linux.
<ikonia> bullbuard4 really frustrates me, he knows the rules/chanel topics and persistantly ignores them
<Pici> yep
<Pici> Some of it is a language barrier issue, but some of it is not.
<ikonia> the language barrier I can cut some slack on, but I don't think it is
<Pici> bazhang: Whats up with velope?
<bazhang> Pici, he was pushing the limits yesterday, then suddenly quit
<bazhang> ie just before his imminent removal
<rww> I note that jigynet is the same person as that ubu*!*@*.va.comcast.net person with bantracker history.
<rww> (no, that's not a banmask, just how I identify them apart from the attitude)
<ubottu> shiska called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jpds> wut.
<Pici> i don't know.
<IdleOne> troll was trolling and called himself out
<Pici> I wish that people wouldn't throw !ot to people who are doing things that wouldn't be permitted in -offtopic either.
<IdleOne> it wouldn't be fair to staffers if we sent them to defocus
<marienz> good point!
<marienz> we're occasionally guilty of doing just that with #defocus
<jrib> !ot
<ubottu> And the magical fairies came in and stole the crown from underneath the apple tree...
<jrib> sigh
<jrib> !ot-#ubuntu
<jrib> hmm
<jrib> how do I get ubottu to display !ot for #ubuntu?
<Tm_T> normal ot is that
<jrib> huh?
<Tm_T> or should?
<jrib> !-ot
<ubottu> ot-#ubuntu-ops has no aliases - added by Mez on 2008-06-11 14:45:54
<ubottu> ot is <alias> offtopic - added by LjL on 2007-02-14 17:11:04
<jrib> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Tm_T> !offtopic
<jrib> that's confusing
<Tm_T> aww
<Tm_T> jrib: indeed
<jrib> Pici: how about just having !offtopic mention the factoid that discusses what is appropriate for #ubuntu-offtopic?
<jrib> !-o4o
<ubottu> o4o aliases: offtopic-#kubuntu-offtopic, offtopic4offtopic, offtopic-#xubuntu-offtopic, offtopic-#ubuntu-offtopic, religion, sex, ot4ot, 040, drugs - added by LjL on 2006-12-21 03:36:09 - last edited by Pici on 2010-05-20 18:27:04
<jrib> I'll be back later
<charlie-tca> anyone watching #ubuntu+1 ?
<ikonia> I can
<ikonia> problem ?
<h00k> soreau seems to be
<h00k> ikonia: ^
<h00k> Although I don't have ops there
<charlie-tca> soreau has been complaining for an hour about unity, and was just telling anyone that had a problem that they could forget ever getting it fixed.
<h00k> Totally helpful.
<h00k> In reading the comments, I'd probably have done something if I could by now.
<h00k> telling people to stfu, etc.
<charlie-tca> yup, i closed the channel, since I can't do anything anyway
<h00k> He seems to have quited down since he told me to 'can it,' but if he comes back, I don't think I'm going to hesitate to call ! ops
<jpds> Just chuck him out.
<h00k> I can't.
<h00k> :)_
<charlie-tca> Don't have the ability to do that.
<jpds> OK.
<mrmist> the channel seems quiet now
<h00k> Yep.
<h00k> Also, breakage is to be expected, it's not even Beta yet.
<mrmist> I can dump him out for you i think if you want
<h00k> Certainly isn't being constructive
 * Pici is lurking, has access in +1
<h00k> what kind of quit message was that?
<jpds> Well, that's that.
<h00k> er, /part
<Pici> 'И время замрет'?
<h00k> � в�ем� зам�е�
 * jpds is capable of trolling, even in his kick messages.
<h00k> I almost spit coffee on my monitor
<jpds> Haha.
<jpds> Ha, he trolled back in PM.
<h00k> of course
<jpds> Completely got the grammar parts wrong.
<soreau> jpds: Could you use english in your kbr messages for english channels? Thanks.
<popey> Bug 664088
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: 664088 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/664088)
<popey> thats broken
<popey> who looks after the bots?
<Pici> popey: Theres an ubuntu-bots project on launchpad where you can file a bug.
<popey> ok, ta
<Pici> popey: btw, Martiini is a repeat offender in #ubuntu, from the old days.
<Pici> Likely currently banned.
<popey> i kinda guessed that
<IdleOne> afternoon folks
<IdleOne> soreau: anything we can help you with?
<soreau> IdleOne: So nice of you to ask, but I'm just waiting on response from jpds
<IdleOne> doesn't sem he is here.
<IdleOne> How can I help you?
<IdleOne> seem*
<soreau> Well for one thing, you don't want to ask me that question
<IdleOne> I already have
<soreau> Because the answer is loaded.
<IdleOne> from what I can see your afternoon has been loaded
<soreau> Yes, I am very sad
<IdleOne> bad attitude, bad language.
<IdleOne> You might not be aware but we don't allow idlers in here.
<soreau> So get your op on, it'll just be par for my day
<IdleOne> I would prefer you tell me what you need help with
<soreau> What you mean to ask is, 'Do you need help with anything that anyone except jpds can help with?'
<soreau> The answer is no.
<maco> send a memoserv message asking him to ping when he's around?
<soreau> I did, he's ignoring me. He responded once then quiet
<IdleOne> in that case I suggest you part the channel, send jpds a message and if you don't get a response within 24hrs return here and we can see what we can do.
<soreau> Alright, thanks
<IdleOne> thank you.
 * soreau tapes a 'kick-me' sign to his back
<IdleOne> really don't want to remove you. You are capable of parting on your own. BUT if you insist on having us remove you it will only extend the lenght of the ban in #ubuntu+1
<IdleOne> length*
<soreau> IdleOne: Why do you care?
<soreau> Why does it even matter?
<IdleOne> soreau: it matters to me that a usually helpful member of the community has access to our channels
<soreau> :'(
<nhandler> Guest33630: Would you mind identifying with nickserv?
<rww> h00k, etc.: Non-probationary #ubuntu ops have access in #ubuntu+1.
<rww> or should, at least. you do ;P
#ubuntu-ops 2011-03-18
<ubottu> Logan_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> <Leakin> yes hello does the latest ubuntu have support for MSI installers
<rww> indeed
<rww> Bells ringing: ident, "yes hello" trollsign, failquestion.
<bazhang> check the ident
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> ouch!
<Gartral> hello, i am unable to send too #ubuntu, why?
<Tm_T> Gartral: hi, apparently you are using web gateway
<Gartral> yes, that's because im on a system that can not handle a local irc client.
<Gartral> (Google CR-48)
<Tm_T> Gartral: I don't know what's our official stance about irccloud.com, but as it doesn't provide any means to identify your ip, our systems cannot check if you can let be talk in the channel
<Tm_T> +automatically
<Tm_T> Gartral: let me see if I can help
<Gartral> Tm_T: if you talk with the folks in #freenode, you'll see that IRCcloud is a startup irc client and server, with bnc-like logging. They seem too have some agreement.. i'm not too sure on the details of it though.
<Tm_T> Gartral: yup, problem is it doesn't provide means to do excempting automatically, so I'm going to do it manually
<Gartral> I see..
<Gartral> thank you.
<Tm_T> Gartral: try now
<Gartral> Tm_T: Success! thank you!
<Tm_T> Gartral: np, feel free to leave this channel (:
<Gartral> But this channel is my friend.. :p thanks again, and have a good day!
<topyli> irccloud is a problem indeed
<gord> http://science.nasa.gov/science-news/science-at-nasa/2011/16mar_supermoon/ - prepare for the craaazies
<topyli> aardvark has gone much more quiet and less useful since being acquired by google. somehow i'm not surprised
<topyli> also, wrong channel
<Tm_T> @mark #ubuntu Quintin showing hostility towards the other users
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> Have we had any issues with the behavior of irccloud users?
<Tm_Tr> no idea
<nhandler> I haven't seen any Pici
<nhandler> Isn't it still in a private beta? Or did it open up?
<Pici> nhandler: Well this is the second user that has shown up with the same issue.  Its at least getting more popular.
<nhandler> Yeah, you still need an invite
<bazhang> mindware seems to offer odd advice
<gnomefreak> odd == bad?
<bazhang> uninstall pidgin, reboot, etc at junctures
<gnomefreak> odd seems right. its not bad but its just ick
<Pici> What is he even going on about?
<bazhang> girls names for neosano's computer
<bazhang> hi
<EvilPhoenix> whoops sorry i clicked the wrong join button :P
<rww> Flannel: just caught jimmy_birer in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic again, removed them for ban evasion
<Flannel> rww: Thankee
<rww> ubottu: tell gamedev about 1337
<bazhang> <nerdshell> what could happen if I run kill -9 init*
#ubuntu-ops 2011-03-19
<rww> bazhang: he's using all the cores and rams on Firefox
<bazhang> rww, hehe
<rww> my new secret is to tell people to pastebin the output of commands i want them to do because otherwise they don't do it and say they do
<rww> and then when i tell them to pastebin it, they're all "oh look it magically worked the second time"
<rww> this has happened twice in the last day :|
<rww> both times with apt-get update.
<Jordan_U> I generally do that when I want true information. Like if I see someone ask the same question in #gentoo and #ubuntu I'll ask them to pastebin the output of "lsb_release -a".
<rww> i like apt-cache policy against metapackages for that
<Jordan_U> One time someone tried to figure out what the output should be for Ubuntu and failed miserably :)
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> just adding the partner repo was such a tribulation apparently
<IdleOne> did chanserv reset the modes I unset by mistake?
<rww> IdleOne: considering BT #38427 has them on a different IP on the same ISP, that may or may not actually be effective :(
<rww> IdleOne: yes, you should be good
<IdleOne> so they were ban evading also?
<rww> no, 38427 is a mark
<IdleOne> ahh ok
<rww> Amaranth: plz to poke nickserv
<rww> ta
<bazhang> wonder if this is the same "msi" guy from before
<bazhang> Leakin iirc
<elky> Did he start off with "yes hello"?
<bazhang> not that I saw
<rww> nope. I don't think they're the same person, incidentally.
<elky> Yeah, i agree with rww
<elky> Dangerous path to go down, I know
<elky> Next thing you know I'll be agreeing with horses.
<bazhang> hehe
 * rww neighs
<bazhang> <^141211>  |» `[[G]|ob|[C`]]^ «|     !danger ?
<rww> bazhang: looks fine to me. text decoration, rather than forkbomb.
<rww> DScript: Hi. Would you mind explaining how your messages in #ubuntu have anything to do with Ubuntu technical support?
<rww> No? Alrighty. Would you mind verifying that you're truly a human being and not something else in disguise like a cabbage or something?
<DScript> Oi. Você se importaria de explicar como as suas mensagens no # ubuntu tem nada a ver com o Ubuntu o suporte técnico?
<rww> Okay, so you're probably a human. Do you speak English at all, or just a mix of Portuguese, Wikipedia links, and ad text?
<tonyyarusso> Apparently he speaks English well enough to understand your questions :P
<rww> tonyyarusso: or translate them into Portuguese, anyway.
<Snob-MYETHPIO> e texto do anúncio?
<Snob-MYETHPIO> _________
<DScript> de saia branca e parou pra olhar
<DScript> e fez o povo
<DScript> roda pela vida a fora
<rww> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<rww> Additionally, both #ubuntu-br and #ubuntu are for polite, helpful discussion, not nonsense. I recommend refraining from your current behavior in #ubuntu-br if you choose to use it.
<tonyyarusso> weird
<bazhang> prokyon/mirfak appeared to be sockpuppeting
<IdleOne> ubottu: tell home about guidelines
<ubottu> Error: I haven't seen home, I'll let you do the telling.
<IdleOne> never mind bot
<Flannel> !away > Axlin
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (anto)
<DBO> I dont know who to poke about this really
<DBO> but I would like to get involved with the Ubuntu IRC team again, I was for quite some time a couple years back
<DBO> got busy with work and school, but would like to re-join
<Flannel> Howdy DBO.
<DBO> howdy Flannel
<Flannel> !canibeanop
<ubottu> If you are interested in joining the Ops team, take a look at both http://www.siltala.net/2010/03/24/ops-teams-applications-announcement/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements.  You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<Flannel> might be the best amount of info I can offer at the moment
 * DBO remembers the days of the wild west of ubuntu opping
<Flannel> DBO: Aye :)
<DBO> the days of Seveas when the only law was what we laid down with an iron fist of tyrannical rule
<DBO> Flannel, thanks a bunch, looking over the red tape now :)
<Flannel> DBO: My pleasure
<rww> Apply to the LP teams, and poke IRCC repeatedly until they waive the rest of the process. Is what I'd do.
<rww> though I raise being annoying to an art form at times...
<DBO> you guys dont preside over #ayatana do you?
<rww> nope
<DBO> fair enough
<DBO> okay, I'll work this application sometime this week, thanks for the info, cheers :)
<bazhang> he was crossposting yesterday too
<bazhang> feel free to ignore the natty questions in #ubuntu or prod to +1, I'm off for breakfast
<rww> yay, they moved to +1
#ubuntu-ops 2011-03-20
<rww> Flannel: jimmy_birer dropped by #ubuntu again. debugger [~jimmy@188.26.243.208]. I set a broader ban by ident and partial IP.
<elky> who is lazypower?
<elky> and someone needs to stop *ball from changing his nick so much, it's taken me minutes to realise it wasn't him.
<rww> hateball doesn't identify with nickserv
<rww> and I don't know, but I was just pondering him.
<rww> not hateball, the other one
<rww> aubade
<elky> hateball doesn't put his real name as charles butler either
<elky> it took me minutes to be suspicious enough to check
<rww> i maintain that having one's client make identified and unidentified people different colors is useful constantly.
<elky> heh
<rww> anyway. lazypower. i don't know, and i'm hoping wastrel starts doing his wastrel thing and distracts everyone or something.
<bazhang> no response from stryker in PM before he quit
<bazhang> preparing his escape pod now
<edbian> Someone named Stryker is asking me to ask you to unban him.
<rww> Umm. Are they banned from #ubuntu-ops?
<Flannel> Looks like muted in #ubuntu (and currently in #u)
<rww> edbian: best to have them wander in here, rather than doing it by proxy
<edbian> I already relayed the message
<edbian> He's here
<Stryker> hello?
<Flannel> Hey Stryker
<Stryker> Hello Flannel
<Flannel> How's it going?
<Stryker> Pretty awful for me.
<Flannel> Sorry to hear that
<Stryker> Yeah, been banned on very short notice.
<Flannel> Stryker: Yeah, you were actually quieted, not banned (this is semantics, not exactly important),
<Stryker> Hey, thanks
<Stryker> I checked the banlist, and i was on there
<Flannel> I'm not exactly sure why, and I believe it was a mistake that it wasn't already removed.
<Stryker> Okay, thanks, Flannel
<Flannel> Stryker: But, regardless, I believe it was with regard to #ubuntu-offtopic being the offtopic channel
<Stryker> I do agree
<Flannel> Stryker: so, any non-support (chat, socializing, random questions, etc) should be in #ubuntu-offtopic, and #ubuntu is for Ubuntu support.
<Stryker> Okay, will do.
<Flannel> Stryker: Anyway, keep that in mind, and have a good time in #ubuntu.  Is there anything else I can help you with tonight?
<Stryker> Just wanted to say I have created a large following of people I have helped last few hours by private msg.
<Stryker> If they say anything about unbanning me, I have helped them.
<Flannel> Stryker: Sorry you've had to do that.  Now you know about this channel, although I don't foresee you needing to use it again in the future.
<Stryker> Thanks, Flannel
<Stryker> I have respect for ya.
<allknowingeye> can you guys unban me from #ubuntu
<allknowingeye> I was being an idiot the day I gave false information; it was a fake command as well... i didn't truly mean it
<rww> allknowingeye: Additionally to that, you had rather a bad attitude. If I unban you, that won't happen again either?
<allknowingeye> no it won't; i learned my lesson
<rww> alrighty. Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines and http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct , let me know when you're done and if you have any questions, and assuming you're fine with following both I'll remove your ban.
<allknowingeye> alright.
<allknowingeye> rww, i read them; can i be unbanned now?
<rww> allknowingeye: and you're going to follow both of them?
<allknowingeye> yes, to the letter!
<rww> allknowingeye: alrighty, I removed your ban. Please /join #ubuntu so I can make sure you're all set.
<allknowingeye> :) ty
<rww> no problem. have a nice evening
<rww> (oh, also, standard unbanning text: don't get banned again, we tend to require more convincing after the first time ;)
<cdbs> allknowingeye: Read the topic, idlers aren't welcome on this channel
<elky> allknowingeye, we prefer people don't idle here, it avoids distractions and us poking you every five minutes. I'm going to remove you now, but if you have further issues to discuss with us, you can rejoin
<elky> cdbs, be a little less terse next time please.
<cdbs> elky: okay
<elky> "you can't be here, because of blah" is a lot less rude than "you can't be here"
<cdbs> I'll remember that elky
<elky> :)
<bazhang> Flannel, the +q of stryker was no mistake, oddly enough the bot did not offer a chance to comment; he was going excessively after every suggestion with "hey, what about stryker, he's a cool guy" and other such; he quit before responding to my PM
<bazhang> the bantracker has this documented quite clearly if you scroll up before his +q
<bazhang> fidde seems to be stuck at the who are you screen, which still apparently requires all small case
<Jordan_U> bazhang: It shouldn't require all lowercase for anything but the username, and he has other symptoms that even if unrelated should probably be investigated.
<bazhang> Jordan_U, true, but best to knock out the first
<Jordan_U> bazhang: I disagree, if the media is bad he could end up with a mostly working but corrupt install, or worse there could be corruption in the partitioning code.
<bazhang> alsaconf seem only to exist in a vim package
<bazhang> any idea how heleny got alsaconf?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, eBittin said: ubottu: ah there is an ubuntu ppc channel :)
<Incarus6> please have a look at #ubuntu, Jak3 is insulting members and gives wrong suggestions
<lars__> hi
<oCean> hi
<ikonia> hello
<oCean> please notce Jak3 in #u
<oCean> getting annoying
<ikonia> ok
<Incarus6> I agree. pls ban
<oCean> thanks
<ikonia> I'll look into this, thanks Incarus6  also
<Incarus6> <Jak3> blueskaj go suk, im helping these peeps, not teavhing to spell
<Incarus6> <Jak3> u non-educated delinquint
<ikonia> Incarus6: I'll deal with it, thank you
<ikonia> I can see it
<ikonia> LarsTorben: do you need any help from the ubuntu operator team ?
<LarsTorben> no
<LarsTorben> thanks
<ubottu> dnivra called the ops in #ubuntu (Jak3)
<nhandler> Incarus6: Is there anything else we can help you with?
<Incarus6> nhandler, he is banned yet, thank you.
<cdbs> Wait, was I too strick?
<ikonia> cdbs: thank you I have bad lag
<LjL> cdbs: absolutely not
<cdbs> ikonia: you're welcome
<ikonia> cdbs: no, fine, I was just too slow with lag
<cdbs> s/strick/strict/
<Jordan_U> Sigh, I'm not in the mood to get in an argument but I don't want DasEi to continue wasting George_e's time either.
#ubuntu-ops 2012-03-12
<M4dH4TT3r> ok have a good one elky
<pangolin> M4dH4TT3r, Please don't idle in here.
<M4dH4TT3r> sorry didnt mean to idle
<M4dH4TT3r> bye
<Myrtti> should I mute or remove the fool?
<Myrtti> I can't decide
<Myrtti> elky: ^
<elky> if he tries to defend more, remove.
<elky> i doubt he'd notice being muted
<elky> i'm pretty sure i haven't understood a word spoken in that channel in the past hour
<ikonia> like's English is not going to allow him to use the channel
<Myrtti> my head implodes when I try to understand him
<ikonia> I don't know why he won't use #ubuntu-es-offtopic it's quite active
<ikonia> (it forwards to #ubuntu-es-cafe)
<elky> because he's using us to learn english, even if he won't admit it.
<ikonia> then he should use ##english
<ikonia> it's not really helpful to a channel that's got rubbish content to have someone just talking rubbish due to not understanding english
<elky> he understands us fine
<elky> he just can't speak/write it
<arand>  /msg ubot2` !mainline-#ubuntu-se works, but !mainline in #ubuntu-se where ubot2´ is doesn't work, what might be going wrong here?
<arand> This is not just simply a matter of db:s not being up to date, right?
<jussi> arand: hrm, weird.
<arand> Same goes for !inteunity which was added ages ago...
<jussi> I think jpds isnt really around anymore, and the amount of bugs with those bots is fairly high. AlanBell, Pici, topyli, funkyHat, perhaps we can consider removing the ubot2 and 4 and replacing them with bots from ubottu.com - then ask jpds to have them web startable for  emergencies?
<arand> Hmm, on further investigation, it seems like none of the factoids that do work are adressable in that manner o_O
<jussi> tsimpson: and I allready talked about this, and we think it would work fine
<jussi> arand: lets see how things go, until jpds comes back we cant adress the bug directly
<arand> Ok, he's likely to show up in the near future or so? (Just wondering, nothing urgent about the factoids really)
<jussi> he has been idle for about 2 or 3 days, but Id expect him in the near future. do the factoids work on regulr ubottu?
<arand> It appears that #ubuntu-se:s ubot2´ database is independent from the ubot2`/ubottu one you get when /msging with the postfix I'm not sure what's going on here, I've forwarded the edit requests to #ubuntu-se-ops instead, and they should be added there at least.
<jpds> arand: Yes, it is indepentant.
<jpds> arand: You have to change the factoids in #ubuntu-se.
<jpds> arand: And the bot doesn't sit in -se-ops as it's not been invited there.
<jpds> $ ls bots/ubot2/data/factoids/
<jpds> ubuntu.db  ubuntu-se.db
<arand> hmm, so ubuntu-se is an odd one out in this case? :/
<AlanBell> hullo
<jpds> arand: Yes.
<jpds> arand: In /msg, it's set to look at ubuntu.db; #ubuntu-se → ubuntu-se.db
<arand> Hrm, Right, hmm, guess that's really something to discuss with the -se ops, but would it be possible to merge them?
<jpds> No.
<arand> :(
<arand> Well, I guess there's not much to do then, other than manually moving the factoids, if that is even wanted, thanks for your time!
<ikonia> hi vijeshm
<Pici> vijeshm: Can we help you today?
<Pici> 2012-03-10T07:17:10 <elky> !google test
<Pici> 2012-03-10T07:17:10 <ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<Pici> 2012-03-10T07:17:10 <Shinkamu1> Results for test on Google:
<Pici> 2012-03-10T07:17:10 <Shinkamu1> --
<Shinkamu1> aah
<Shinkamu1> wierd
<Pici> Can you please disable your script?
<Shinkamu1> maybe its something I loaded up some time back, ill get it straightened out
<Shinkamu1> definitely
<Pici> Thanks
<Shinkamu1> if its not too much trouble, could you test again
<Shinkamu1> I actually have no idea how to trigger it myself
<bazhang> !google test
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<Shinkamu1> haha, and please don't laugh at me for that
 * Pici hits ikonia with the obvious stick
<ikonia> sorry, but his whole issue wasn't making sense
<Myrtti> vijeshm: hello?
<Pici> 10:21:08 >>>> Irssi: Ban against *!*@119.82.126.162$#ubuntu-ops matches vijeshm!~quassel@119.82.126.162
<ikonia> there we go
<ikonia> same as always
<Myrtti> indeed
<ikonia> he was using another nick last week to try to get around the ban
<Pici> Then perhaps the banforward needs to be revised.
<ikonia> I did think about it, but wanted to give him every chance to actually respond
<ikonia> especailly when using the other nickname to make sure it wasn't him
<ikonia> but as we can see it was
<ikonia> finally got him in pm, he doesn't want to resolve his ban as he's using ubuntu "comfortably"
<mneptok> well then, make your auto-join list more comfortable to read quickly.
<ikonia> he doesn't seem to keen to take it off his auto join
<mneptok> then his banfoward should be converted into a striahgt-on -ops ban, IMO
<mneptok> *straight
<ikonia> just trying to talk to him to explain to him it's better to either a.) resolve it b.) change his auto join
<mneptok> good luck
<ikonia> idoru's back
<Pici> sigh.
<Pici> someone is pasting the output of dpkg -L as a query to me.
<ikonia> enjoy
<mneptok>  /m Pici Call me Ishmael. Some years ago- never mind how long precisely- having little or no money in my purse, and nothing particular to interest me on shore, I thought I would sail about a little and see the watery part of the world.
<Myrtti> /msg Pici In my younger and more vulnerable years my father gave me some advice
<Myrtti> :-P
 * mneptok sighs
<Myrtti> eep, three hours until the session starts
<ryaxnb_> who's dax?
<ryaxnb_> ah, he's an op
<ryaxnb_> so...
<ryaxnb_> which op
<ryaxnb_> :/
<dax> I'm not an Ubuntu op.
<ryaxnb_> then why the heck are you here?
<dax> you whoised me, you tell me.
<ryaxnb_> no.
<dax> k
<Jordan_U> Odd.
<dax> Jordan_U: see #ubuntu-offtopic
<mneptok> "you whoised me" is all that needs be said.
<mneptok> did i do that?
 * mneptok backs away slooooowly
<jussi> dax: you are so mean for not telling him
<mneptok> jussi: there's a "show" in "show and tell" for a reason
<dax> oh thank god, he finally figured it out
<mneptok> "you're a bot?!"
<jussi> mneptok: is a small shell script now considered a bot? o.O
<mneptok> jussi: i've had less than 6 lines of Perl i actually thought about dating, so maybe?
<jussi> mneptok: you are strange...
 * dax grabs the pepper spray
<mneptok> http://mneptok.com/beer.pl
<mneptok> run the script. then look at the source.
<Jordan_U> mneptok: Wow. Is that a winner of an obfuscated perl contest?
<jussi> no way
<jussi> that just reminds me of brainfuck
<mneptok> whitespace counts. sorry Python.
<mneptok> eeerrrrrr
<mneptok> s/counts/ doesn't count/
<mneptok> OK, off to find that brain hemisphere i'm apparently missing.
<jussi> hehe
#ubuntu-ops 2012-03-13
<ubottu> bastidrazor called the ops in #ubuntu (pay more attention.)
<bastidrazor> pangolin: really? you're going to comment to me about being not so happy with the 22 ops people that no one is monitoring the channel?
<pangolin> really? you're going to come in here with attitude after ping us with a snarky comment
<pangolin> bastidrazor, there is nothing that says you are not aloud to catalyse
<pangolin> jumping on the ops trigger the moment someone acts like a troll doesn't help us teach people that there are better ways of getting a fulfilling experience out of irc
<bastidrazor> i was a far from jumping. it clearly shows things were well beyond 'teach people that there are better ways' ..
<tsimpson> bastidrazor: if it's clear that no operators are currently watching, then use much more helpful to put a useful message in the ops command, so they don't then have to spend time reading the context of the channel to figure out what the ops call was even for
<pangolin> Well, like we told you, we are human and we also have lives. We can't be watching the channel 24/7. Some of the regulars need to help us pick up the slack now and then. BUT if you feel the channel is in need of more ops see /msg ubottu !canibeanop
<tsimpson> saying "pay more attention." is simply not very helpful, and comes across as more than a little rude
<bastidrazor> agreed.
<LjL> wow. just, wow.
<Corey> I'ev been naughty lately; answering user questions in #u as penance.
<bazhang> <lerop> fenris gave pi to ubuntu cops here for selinux and it belongs exclusively to fedora.
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu bai_hui ban evading aka sadov
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jordan_U> bazhang: What does that statement from lerop even mean?
<bazhang> Jordan_U, very reminiscent of some of the weird things ginbuntu would join here and post, then exit, also the identd is something ginbuntu was known for. I suspect its him/her. as to the actual meaning, no idea
<bazhang> at least sadov parted #ubuntu when told he was ban evading. doubt he'll join here as I suggested, judging by the trout slap
<Tm_T> morning
<bazhang> bai_hui, hello
<bazhang>  <sadov> иоб твоя матъ   bai_hui whats the meaning of that
<bai_hui> idk
<bai_hui> you say
<bazhang> bai_hui, you posted it as sadov
<bazhang> also about obituaries
<bazhang> bai_hui, thats not what #ubuntu is for
<bai_hui> i think its funny and people should laugh
<bazhang> its offtopic and not funny
<bazhang> !guidelines | bai_hui please have a read
<ubottu> bai_hui please have a read: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bazhang> !codeofconduct | bai_hui and these too please
<ubottu> bai_hui and these too please: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<damascene> Hi, where I can complain about mail list problem?
<damascene> I'm unable to reset my password
<Tm_T> #canonical-sysadmin could be the place
<damascene> thanks, I've been told to send a message to RT@ubuntu.com on #ubuntu-website
<Silverlion> did i just got kicked?
<Myrtti> nope
<Myrtti> ping timeout
<Silverlion> yeah but i got a message that my connection has been determined by my communicationspartner ... that is the server so freenode, isnt it?
<mneptok> Silverlion: "peer"
<Silverlion> mneptok: ok, thx
<mneptok> Silverlion: your client did not send info to the server in X amount of time, so the server decided that your client, the "peer," had terminated the connection. standard IRC stuff. nothing to worry about.
<Silverlion> mneptok: thx for the info
<mneptok> Silverlion: bitte schoen.
<Myrtti> pidgin, stay classy! [16:54] *** WilsonBradley has left #ubuntu ["PART  #ubuntu-beginners :PART #ubuntu-beginners-team :JOIN #ubuntu 456789123"]
<ubottu> Error: Ubuntu bug 456789123 could not be found
<Myrtti> shush you stupid bot
<mneptok> Myrtti: please do not channel my wife's essence this early in the day.
<topyli> Myrtti: congratulations for managing to keep discussion about pidgin and empathy to minimum yesterday. i know it took great restraint :)
<ikonia> what are the odds 16:59 -!- faggot [~faggot@46.115.38.82]
<ikonia> is going to be nice
<Myrtti> zero to none
<vijaym> hello...How to decrease my screen brightness...i am using sony vaio laptop...brightness control option is not working :( !
<ikonia> vijaym: hi as I told you the other day, you are not in #ubuntu
<vijaym> hey....i am there in #ubuntu !
<ikonia> ok - so why are you in here asking support questions ?
<ikonia> you must have made a decision to join this channel after I removed the ban the other day
<vijaym> ikonia : who are you ?  what support ?
<ikonia> vijaym: my nickname is ikonia, you've just joined the channel #ubuntu-ops and asked for support help with your brightness control
<vijaym> ikonia : my name is vijay m... nice to meet you ! :)
<ikonia> hi
<ikonia> so again, why have you joined this channel to ask for support ?
<Myrtti> since you're being helped in #ubuntu, there is no need for you to be here.
<Myrtti> you're welcome to leave
<vijaym> ikonia : hi..i am using quassel...can you ppl help me to quit this irc channel ?
<ikonia> vijaym: why did you join ?
<ikonia> vijaym: you do know you don't need to use this channel, I explained this to you the other day ?
<vijaym> ikonia : other day ? i am new to this Quassel...now how do i quit ?
<ikonia> vijaym: I don't think you are being honest with me
<ikonia> you have been using quassel for a while now, and knew how to part the channel
<ikonia> vijaym: the command is "/part"
<vijaym> ikonia : honest ??? I am saying the truth...how do i quit this IRC channel ? i didn't know...i thought...you ppl will help me resolveing this issue here
<vijaym> where should i give that command ?
<vijaym> terminal ?
<ikonia> 18:54 -!- vijaym [~quassel@117.230.58.59] has joined #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> 18:59 -!- vijaym_ [~quassel@117.230.58.59] has joined #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> vijaym: this is you joining and parting the channel in the past
<ikonia> so I know you know how to part, so I suggest you part now.
<vijaym> what is past ? and what is part ?
#ubuntu-ops 2012-03-14
<bazhang> no idea why wilson2bw needs to "chat you" via pidgin when he already has a client in #ubuntu-offtopic wilsonbradley
<M4dH4TT3r> not that i need it atm cause im gonna be to busy to visit and talk ubuntu crap for a long long while (just started as a double fulltime student) but is there any chance i can be unbanned in #ubuntu?
<M4dH4TT3r> i mean you can always rebann me later if nessary (never been a problem before)
<M4dH4TT3r> hahaha i thought i recognized you from somewhere earlier bazhang
<M4dH4TT3r> thanks again btw
<pangolin> Well, if you are going to be too busy to use the channel, you really don't need to be unbanned.
<pangolin> M4dH4TT3r, Please don't idle in this channel.
<M4dH4TT3r> ohh sorry
<M4dH4TT3r> i was elsewhere
<M4dH4TT3r> yeah but if i run into a problem i need assistance with at some point im not really gonna have the extra time to get unbanned either
<pangolin> Should of thought of that before getting yourself banned.
<pangolin> should have*
<M4dH4TT3r> honestly its been so long i dont even remember what its for
<M4dH4TT3r> i was probally drunken irc'ing again
<pangolin> being constantly off topic, swearing repeatedly, having a generally bad attitude towards anyone who reminds you of the channel rules.
<M4dH4TT3r> yeah sounds like me but i was offtopic?
<pangolin> not going to remove the ban anytime soon I think.
<M4dH4TT3r> ahh come on
<M4dH4TT3r> im fairly good natured
<pangolin> Now part this channel please.
<M4dH4TT3r> and if i cussed it wasnt at anyone or at anyone who didnt deserve it
<pangolin> both are not a good reason for swearing in any ubuntu channel.
<pangolin> M4dH4TT3r, Listen, there is nothing that you will say anytimein the near future that will get the ban removed. Give it a few weeks and come back and we can maybe start thinking about removing the ban.
<M4dH4TT3r> is #ubuntu -4yo because otherwise i dont see a big problem with it
<M4dH4TT3r> yeah thats what they told me a few weeks ago
<M4dH4TT3r> and a few weeks before that
<M4dH4TT3r> and a few weeks before that
<M4dH4TT3r> and a few weeks before that
<M4dH4TT3r> and a few weeks before that
<dax_> Hi. When I do !info foo distribution in #ubuntu, I get a PM from ubotu-fr "Error: No factoid matches that key."
<pangolin> niko, ^
<bazhang> * M4dH4TT3r (~M4dH4TT3r@234-109-186-64-static.hns.aptalaska.net) is JOhnyCumlately in #freenode currently wasting people / staff time
<Fyodorovna> sadov is causing a bit of a ruckus #ubuntu
<bazhang> ban evading, yet again
<Tm_T> bazhang: who is?
<bazhang> Tm_T, sadov aka bai_hui
<ikonia> vijay: remove this channel from your auto join please.
<mneptok> vijay: if you'd like some assistance understanding how your IRC client works, i'm sure a Quassel user here can explain it to you in simple terminology that will not confuse you.
<jussi> ikonia: mneptok: quassel does not autojoin unless you are joined to the channel when you quit or you have some funky more advanced stuff going on.
<mneptok> jussi: see? those are easy to comprehend terms that i'm sure vijaym can understand.
<mneptok> vijaym: 09:33 <+jussi> ikonia: mneptok: quassel does not autojoin unless you are joined to the channel when you quit or you have some funky more advanced stuff going on.
<mneptok> vijaym: is your comprehension of both English and IRC terminology great enough that you can figure out how to not keep joining this channel?
<mneptok> vijaym: if not, we can move to simpler language and terms. and really if you cannot understand what has just been said, there's really no need for you to be in English speaking IRC channels in the first place.
<mneptok> okidoke
<ikonia> mneptok: hw knows exactly what he is doing and how to use quassel
<ikonia> hence why he was pm'ing me with all sorts of sexual comments yesterday
<mneptok> ikonia: benefit of the doubt, and all. his ban is now 100% warranted, IMO. all measures have been tried.
<soreau> I am receiving a message in pm from a nick that only shares #ubuntu with me, according to /whois
<soreau> <Rey_Ivan_Davorji> When you go to apply for jobs are you tired of filling out multiple applications? Well us at Roberts Bridge Payday are here to help and fix that problem. Just send the applications to us and we will consolidate the applications into one mega application for you to send out to employers of your choice. Roberts Bridge Payday is here to help. We offer our services to everyone. Visit Roberts Bridge Payday today.
<soreau> also someone else just reported this nick is pmming them too, in #ubuntu
<soreau> elky: thanks
#ubuntu-ops 2012-03-15
<M4dH4TT3r> your slick bazhang
 * Jordan_U thinks that a quiet would have been more fitting for kalimojo ;)
 * Jordan_U is mean
<bazhang> is assembly really on topic for #ubuntu ?
<tsimpson> bazhang: discussion on how to setup the tool-chain on Ubuntu, sure. but specifics about Linux assembly programming, no
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (Komasi)
<_313hummer> why was i banned?
<bazhang> from where
<_313hummer> #ubuntu
<bazhang> let me check
<_313hummer> i am jordan4ibanez
<bazhang> ok
<Tm_T> hi _313hummer
<_313hummer> hello
<bazhang> _313hummer, the ranting about unity and being asked to stop with the offtopic
<_313hummer> i did not see the stop request
<Tm_T> _313hummer: do you know what #ubuntu is for?
<_313hummer> yes
<Tm_T> what is it for?
<_313hummer> for talking..i thought i was in ubuntu-offtopic
<_313hummer> >.>
<_313hummer> talking about fixing the os and stuff*
<Tm_T> ah, so you were thinking you were on -offtopic?
<jordan4ibanez> yes and i apoligize
<Tm_T> jordan4ibanez: allright, so you are not going to use #ubuntu for ranting anymore? (:
<jordan4ibanez> nope!
<Tm_T> and you understand why it's not ok to rant in our support channels?
<jordan4ibanez> yes
<Tm_T> good, while were at it, you're familiar with out guidelines?
<Tm_T> !guidelines > jordan4ibanez
<ubottu> jordan4ibanez, please see my private message
<Tm_T> s/out/our/
<jordan4ibanez> ok
<Tm_T> jordan4ibanez: are you familiar?
<jordan4ibanez> yes yes i thought i was in another channel
<Tm_T> allright
<Tm_T> jordan4ibanez: ban is removed now, happy ircing
<jordan4ibanez> ok thanks
<bazhang> and immediately starts trolling in -ot
<bazhang> a backtick is weird french now `ooh lala
<ikonia> Rozy is trolling in my opinion
<ikonia> he's using mirc which doesn't default to #ubuntu on freenode
<ikonia> he's made a decision to join this network/channel
<bazhang> seems mostly harmless
<ikonia> agrred
<ikonia> agreed
<bazhang> <orionsonofneptun> i need serious help
<Guest61815> can i get unbaned from #ubuntu please
<ikonia> Guest61815: you are in #ubuntu
<ikonia> Guest61815: you where however talking about rather odd things earlier
<Guest61815> i know but my problem is odd im sorry you dont like the truth of my issue i just dont understand why my ubuntu issue should not be heard i feel ive been cheated please tell me whatparts you dont allow thier
<Guest61815> of my previous comments
<Guest61815> you are seeing somthing different than what i type im shure
<Guest61815> i need support very bad ive been trying to use pc for 2 weeks now
<ikonia> Guest61815: you feel that you've been cheated ?
<Guest61815> yup
<ikonia> well, based on your comments, which to be honest and blunt, where just rambling nonsense, I don't see how #ubuntu can help you
<ikonia> Guest61815: please tell me the question you want to ask #ubuntu ?
<Guest61815> i cant even claim my registered nick cause of hackers
<Guest61815> the question is
<ikonia> Guest61815: please tell me the question you want to ask #ubuntu ?
<Guest61815> now i want to know where to go for ubuntu 11.10 software center software support
<ikonia> Guest61815: that is #ubuntu, so what is the problem you are having with ubuntu software center
<Guest61815> no i need support on some of the software i get from there
<ikonia> ok - tell me what you need help with
<Guest61815> is thier a channel for ubuntu software
<ikonia> yes, #ubuntu, now tell me what you need help with
<Guest61815> im trying to figure out how to use gimp photo editor
<ikonia> Guest61815: if you want to re-gain access to #ubuntu, please tell me what you need help with
<Guest61815> what channel
<ikonia> Guest61815: ok, the channel #gimp is for how to use gimp
<Guest61815> is that considered exceptable #ubuntu question
<ikonia> Guest61815: for info on how to use gimp, the channel #gimp is the correct place
<ikonia> #gimp is the correct place
<Guest61815> ok then i dont have anymore to say on #ubuntu for now
<ikonia> Guest61815: great, in that case please leave this channel and good luck getting help
#ubuntu-ops 2012-03-16
<ubottu> waxstone called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<pangolin> solved
<pangolin> awxi, you won't be unbanned.
<awxi> why the bloody fuck did i get banned?
<awxi> reason?
<pangolin> the same reasons why i told you not to post links like the one you did in #ubuntu
<awxi> I did not post
<pangolin> !guidelines | have a read and come back in 48 hrs
<ubottu> have a read and come back in 48 hrs: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<awxi> I only asked what's wrong with it
<awxi> I don't really see the offensive material
<awxi> It's family friendly since it's not rated on youtube.
<pangolin> youtube doesn't decide what we consider family friendly
<awxi> IT's educative content ffs.
<awxi> It's a song about fucking a dog in the ass, how could you find that unsafe to children?
<Myrtti> you've been told that cursing is not tolerated in the Ubuntu IRC channels. Why are you continuing it even now here on this channel after being told off for it and being kicked from a channel?
<awxi> what cursing?
<pangolin> awxi, I'm not going to argue with you about something that clearly goes against our channel guidelines
<awxi> when did i curse ffs?
<pangolin> acronyms of sayings that include cursing are not allowed either
<Myrtti> it's getting a bit tiresome. F-word is - as you and I and rest of the planet knows - cursing.
<awxi> I did not curse, I only linked to youtube.
<awxi> CURSING?
<awxi> hooow in the world
<elky> <awxi> how is it cursing wanting to fuck a dog?
<awxi> how is "fuck" a cursing word?
<Myrtti> are we done here?
<pangolin> I am.
<Myrtti> I think we are done here
<elky> I think so, Myrtti
<Myrtti> so, as we were saying
<Myrtti> YES, it actually is a curseword.
<Myrtti> you were told off for using it, you didn't heed, so you got removed.
<Myrtti> also, the content of the video was questionable.
<Myrtti> so - one more reason for removal
<Myrtti> so.
<Myrtti> how is it. I'm not letting you in if you'll continue the offtopic or the foul language
<pangolin> awxi, so as I said earlier, come back in 48 hrs and we can discuss removing the ban.
<awxi> But I want to help :(
<pangolin> You can, after you come back in 48 hrs and we discuss.
<pangolin> Please talk in here and not in PM. I have too many windows to keep up with.
<awxi> pangolin, checking your last one would be appreciated.
<awxi> have a nice ...
<pangolin> night
<awxi> 21:37 right night
<pangolin> see you i 48hrs or not
<pangolin> in*
<orionsonofneptun> hello
<orionsonofneptun> guys ive been banned from #ubuntu i need to get on there please
<orionsonofneptun> i cant help what happened im disabled
<orionsonofneptun> i live on disability
<orionsonofneptun> and my brain dont work right
<orionsonofneptun> i halucinate things
<orionsonofneptun> but for the most part obey the rules
<orionsonofneptun> please cut me some slack
<orionsonofneptun> i really need ubuntu support often
<orionsonofneptun> anybody there??
<orionsonofneptun> webnet???
<webnet> orionsonofneptun, is very new to irc. i am taking him under my wing to teach him what not to do here.
<orionsonofneptun> yep we got a channel i can act crazy in
<orionsonofneptun> \i did not want to say that
<orionsonofneptun> you cant imagine how tough this is to say what i want and i want to obey rules
<orionsonofneptun> please give me another chance
<vibhav> AtomicSpark posted a o4o link in offtopic
<dax> ok
<jussi> hello orionsonofneptun
<orionsonofneptun> so whats the word guys can i get a voice on #ubuntu
<jussi> orionsonofneptun: give me a moment or 2, Im looking up your ban
<orionsonofneptun> ok thanks
<webnet> he didnt know much about common practice on irc
<webnet> ive let him know the sop for talk on the chan now
<jussi> webnet: lets just leave the discussion betweeen me and him for now please
<orionsonofneptun> im trying to get with the program here
<webnet> ok\
<orionsonofneptun> webnet is helpfull in keeping me saying the right things i value his input
<orionsonofneptun> in helping to communicate my issues with the operators
<jussi> orionsonofneptun: so have you had a read of the guidelines yet?
<jussi> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<orionsonofneptun> ive tried many times
<orionsonofneptun> ive got brain issues and am disabled
<orionsonofneptun> i live on disability
<orionsonofneptun> i halucinate
<orionsonofneptun> and the things right in my brain come out bad sometimes on irc im sorry
<jussi> orionsonofneptun: being disabled does not give you an exception to the rules unfortunately. We need to find a way for you to participate, but we cannot allow everyone elses experince in the channel to be affected by it.
<orionsonofneptun> i would appreciate some slack cut
<orionsonofneptun> but i wont be that bad
<orionsonofneptun> if you could just quiet and pm me
<orionsonofneptun> until we see what i said wrong the next time i would appreciate it instead of ban
<orionsonofneptun> can we do that
<jussi> orionsonofneptun: I will lift the ban for now, but you need to understand that if you do not follow the  guidelines the ban will be reinstated
<webnet> i will help him with that as well. thank you jussi :)
<orionsonofneptun> ok but can we some how tell operators to just quiet and pm me about my actions
<jussi> orionsonofneptun: you must follow the guidelines - I strongly suggest you read them again.
<orionsonofneptun> ok i will read them agian
<jussi> ban is now removed, please have a good day :)
<orionsonofneptun> can we do that
<orionsonofneptun> have ops pm me about possible bad comments
<orionsonofneptun> some people just dont get it im sorry
<jussi> orionsonofneptun: they should be PMing you first in any case, but you need to take it on yourself to make sure it doesnt happen
<orionsonofneptun> ill try very hard
<orionsonofneptun> thank you for lifting ban
<orionsonofneptun> hey i thought you lifted my ban
<Flannel> orionsonofneptun: Try now please
<orionsonofneptun> ok
<vibhav> Can ubottu now unignore me?
<Tm_T> hi vibhav
<vibhav> hi Tm_T
<vibhav> whenever I am at #ubuntu-motu and post a bug url
<vibhav> ubottu does not say the bug information
<vibhav> ?
<Tm_T> vibhav: hi, I'll discuss this with other ops and will then contact you, sounds good?
<vibhav> fine
<vibhav> thanks Tm_T
<ubottu> In ubottu, MightyTravis026 said: my name is Genie Jenny and I want to give Genie Jenny 2 u. I can flirt with you and talk to you and make love to you so give me some lovin back and we can hit it off, remember my name is Genie Jenny and I exist 4 u. Genie Jenny 4 u.
<dax> ...
<dax> Flannel: they reappeared, btw
<hiexpo> hey just wanted to apologize to bazhang for being a jerk  and if it is ok get my ubuntu channel back > but if not I understand
<hiexpo> hola ikonia
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (guest-JOsbDO)
<ikonia> hi hiexpo
<hiexpo> how are you ikonia
<ikonia> fine thank you
<ikonia> what's up ?
<hiexpo> kool
<ikonia> so how can we help ?
<hiexpo> ah not much  > got into a pissy with bazhang  the other night and he banned  me   > wanted to say i am sorry
<ikonia> ok, thanks.
<ikonia> I'm assume you want to be unbanned ?
<hiexpo> sure
<hiexpo> :)
<ikonia> so what's the issue with you ? looking at the history you've been banned/tried to evade bans a number of times this year and it's only just the end of Febuary ?
<ikonia> is there a problem with your understanding the rules of the channel, or self control ? or what ? w
<hiexpo> I didn't know I had been banned any other times this year
<ikonia> yeah you do
<ikonia> but if you want - you've also been banned last year
<hiexpo> no  I understand the rules
<ikonia> you show up a fair few times in our tracker tool
<ikonia> so why ?
<hiexpo> ikonia, i know i got banned once last year yes
<ikonia> I'm asking as I want to know what's going on, rather than unban you, you get banned you apologies, you get re-banned etc and it's a loop
<ikonia> it basically seems to be you can't stay ontopic in the channel/continue to make silly comments
<ikonia> why ?
<hiexpo> ikonia, sillyness  i guess > I won't let it happen again > just learn to keeep my mouth shut
<ikonia> ok, no problem
<ikonia> I'll remove the ban, please hold it togther though, as it's getting a bit tedious to keep repeating this
<hiexpo> true thanx
<ikonia> right, the bans been removed
<hiexpo> ikonia, thank you   > and all i do is try to help out in there > but i agree sometimes i domake sillyness comments
<ikonia> I appreciate you try to help, but the reality is, you don't, you just cause diruption
<ikonia> so if you could please focus on the helping, I don't think you'll have a problem
<hiexpo> kk
<ikonia> thanks
<hiexpo> welcome and thanks back at you
<ikonia> you're welcome to leave this channel and re-join #ubuntu
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> wodim: LjL what was that about ?
<LjL> ikonia: insulting you and some other fellow in spanish
<ikonia> he's in #arch-ftw which is AlienJeffs troll pit
<ikonia> shock horror
<LjL> yes
<webnet> hi can someone help on the offtopic channel we have someone who is flaming and using abusive language towards us
<genii-around> webnet: They left
<webnet> cool thanks
<GirlyGirl> Bonjour, je n'arrive pas a rejoindre #ubuntu-fr-offtopic, ça me redirige sur #ubuntu-fr-lire-le-topic. Je suis identifiée sur Freenode.
<GirlyGirl> Oops sorry wrong ops channel
<oCean> Hello Jonta
<Jonta> oCean: Hi there
<oCean> What can we do for you?
<Jonta> I saw the passage I think you meant, and I think e.g. "google gparted" is better than providing a URL. Teach a man to fish etc. (:
<oCean> First of all, it is not a "new" rule/guideline
<oCean> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<oCean> ^this factoid has been there since 2006
<Jonta> (didn't think it _was_ new either) (:
<oCean> people do know that google exists, but they came in the channel for a reason
<oCean> either they don't know how to use google to find useful answers, or they just want to talk/discuss the issue with someone
<oCean> "google gparted"  results in many links, which one should I use?
<oCean> which one has useful content?
<oCean> Jonta: besides our guidelines, we also have a supportersguide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/SupportersGuide
<Jonta> Well, I don't think the case where you remarked on it in my case was very general, and there's still learning how to fish. Statistics show that people will use the top 2 links in an overwhelming majority of cases.
<oCean> So?
<Tm_T> #ubuntu is not for teaching to fish, it's there to provide support
<oCean> Jonta: if there's nothing else to discuss, would you please /part this channel?
<Jonta> Tm_T: Well, they're not mutually exclusive.
<Tm_T> I'm aware (:
<Jonta> Tm_T: Well, I usually try to do both. Providing search-phrases that are specific enough.
<Jonta> And I don't like it myself when somebody just pastes a URL (:
<oCean> Jonta: telling someone to "google foo" is not teaching him how to fish for foo, you only give them a rod. Teaching someone to fish would be to teacht the other person to learn to differentiate in useful and unusable results
<Tm_T> oCean: well put
<Jonta> oCean: Well, "google gparted" might've been a bad example.
<oCean> Jonta: I'd rather have a URL from someone telling me "I have good experience using this page" than "google this_or_that"
<maco> IMO, the thing to do is tell them the link with the howto and the keywords you used to find it, because for example, someone might not know the word for "make the drive available to use" is "mount"
<Jonta> Well, then we differ on that.
<Jonta> (last one for oCean )
<Tm_T> maco: indeed, providing a search phrase is never bad thing to do, but only as an addition to the help
<maco> agreed
<Jonta> Noted.
#ubuntu-ops 2012-03-17
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello! I need some flag changes in #ubuntu-pe. We're having a meeting on Sunday, and we need to give +votiA to the bot, JoseBot. Also, we need to remove TOPICLOCK and KEEPTOPIC, for the bot to make the changes. The problem is, nobody knows who have flags. Can you make those changes, or I need to go to another channel?
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: -irc is the right channel, but it's not a great time of day for IRCC folks (very late where most of them are)
<ubottu> dr_willis called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<vibhav> IS public logging allowed on #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Myrtti> why?
<vibhav> When I get bored, I always read the logs
<vibhav> (thats stupid though)
<Myrtti> it *never* has been publically logged.
<Myrtti> by us
<vibhav> But can it be publically logged?
<Myrtti> are you planning to?
<LjL> no vibhav, public logging is not really allowed
<LjL> just keep a client connected 24/7 and log for your own :P
<topyli> i can easily think of better hobbies than loggin -ot though
<vibhav> sorry for quiting, interwbes went down
<vibhav> So , as I was saying, why is publically logging #Ubuntu-offtopic not allowed?
<Myrtti> while I write those, can you give why it should?
<vibhav> The same reason why other ubuntu related channels are logged
<vibhav> solely for the interesting of reading to find out what one has missed
<vibhav> interest*
<Myrtti> people say stupid things in -offtopic, and they shouldn't be incriminated by others by the logs of those things. Also, -offtopic doesn't contain anything that would benefit from being crawled by google and being indexed.
<Myrtti> and other Ubuntu channels aren't logged for interesting reading of what has been missed
<Myrtti> it's logged so that decisions and discussions behind them are logged, so that people can find help for their problems with Ubuntu with Google
<Myrtti> if you want to read what interesting things you've missed, then do what LjL suggested and many of us do: keep a client connected 24/7 and log your own.
<vibhav> But I cant then make them publically available over the internet right?
<Myrtti> nope.
<Myrtti> why would you?
<vibhav> ok thanks
<Myrtti> thanks for *not* answering my question
<Myrtti> >___<
<topyli> heh
<oCean> @mark #ubuntu locsmif Still mocking guidelines: in terms of moderation, I've never been in a more uptight channel, and I've seen a lot
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> <compute> how can i lean to hack with ubuntu i am a nebe
<ubottu> dsfsd called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Myrtti> troll.
<dsfsd> Hi Myrtti
<dsfsd> As per out pm's.......
<Myrtti> do you really think that we're silly enough to believe that you were innocently just joining the channel and from some mysterious knowledge pulled the !ops call to start bashing Unity and Ubuntu?
<Myrtti> because, we're not.
<dsfsd> I knew about the !ops call
<dsfsd> I used it because I needed to draw everyones attention to a serious issue
<dsfsd> Problem?
<dsfsd> If so, just tell me what the problem is rather than jumping in with a ban
<Myrtti> no, you don't need to draw everyones attention to this what you call a serious issue.
<dsfsd> I am and was being sincere
<pangolin> rants belong in blog posts and twitter, not in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> the channel is not your soapbox where you can voice your opinion, it's a support channel strictly for support issues.
<Myrtti> you're welcome to vent in a blogpost or twitter, just like pangolin said.
<Myrtti> right now you seem to be one member of the horde of trolls we've had that have followed the exact pattern you did.
<Myrtti> and there's been plenty of them.
<dsfsd> Myrtti, ok, I see that you do not approve of what I have done
<dsfsd> for that
<dsfsd> I am sorrt
<dsfsd> *sorry
<Myrtti> so to answer to your question or observation "banned by mistake" no, you weren't banned by mistake.
<dsfsd> PLease unban
<Myrtti> it was fully intentional, just like your canvassing against Unity in #ubuntu was.
<Myrtti> why?
<Myrtti> why do you want to be unbanned?
<dsfsd> because I am sorry, I did not go about it in the right way
<dsfsd> I did not mean to cause harm
<Myrtti> ok, why do you want to join #ubuntu then?
<dsfsd> I have given people support in the past and will do so again, plus.. I have a question about nvidia drivefs
<dsfsd> *drivers
<dsfsd> from the repo
<dsfsd> Myrtti, please?
<dsfsd> Hi, can I get my ban lifted please?
<Myrtti> please come back in 24 hours and we'll discuss the matter again then.
<dsfsd> oh.. really?
<dsfsd> There's a serious problem with Ubuntu... UNITY is pushing real users that have real work to do away from the distribution! There's a serious problem with Ubuntu... UNITY is pushing real users that have real work to do away from the distribution! There's a serious problem with Ubuntu... UNITY is pushing real users that have real work to do away from the distribution!
<dsfsd> There's a serious problem with Ubuntu... UNITY is pushing real users that have real work to do away from the distribution! There's a serious problem with Ubuntu... UNITY is pushing real users that have real work to do away from the distribution! There's a serious problem with Ubuntu... UNITY is pushing real users that have real work to do away from the distribution!
<dsfsd> There's a serious problem with Ubuntu... UNITY is pushing real users that have real work to do away from the distribution! There's a serious problem with Ubuntu... UNITY is pushing real users that have real work to do away from the distribution! There's a serious problem with Ubuntu... UNITY is pushing real users that have real work to do away from the distribution!
<dsfsd> There's a serious problem with Ubuntu... UNITY is pushing real users that have real work to do away from the distribution! There's a serious problem with Ubuntu... UNITY is pushing real users that have real work to do away from the distribution! There's a serious problem with Ubuntu... UNITY is pushing real users that have real work to do away from the distribution!
<Myrtti> make it a bit more then.
<Myrtti> suits me.
<pangolin> I have something I feel is of extreme importance and must communicate it to the entire community. I will use a non descriptive nick!
<bodhizazen> Can I get some help with an ubuntu channel here ?
<pangolin> what sort of help?
<ubottu> In ubottu, waperboy said: allright, so is it not gnome-based? In between gnome and kde?
<bodhizazen> The founder (+F) has been mia for some time
<Myrtti> !bot > waperboy
<bodhizazen> channel #ubuntuforums
<pangolin> bodhizazen, ok, join #ubuntu-irc and state the issue there and one of the Group Contacts will see what they can do.
<bodhizazen> I have not been able to contact jdong for several months, either on IRC, e-mail, IRC (msg)
<pangolin> bodhizazen, if you don't mind parting this channel.
<Mamarok> why does the factoid !update point to upgrades? seems quite a bit wrong to me
<tsimpson> Mamarok: it has done since 2006
#ubuntu-ops 2012-03-18
<M4dH4TT3r> ready to unbann me?
<bazhang> M4dH4TT3r, no
<M4dH4TT3r> ok
<M4dH4TT3r> can u just anwser a quick q for me the?
<M4dH4TT3r> whats the package source for the panel on the left in ubuntu (i think its called unity)
<M4dH4TT3r> andd yes ive tried googleing
<dax> It's part of unity, so "unity".
<M4dH4TT3r> no the source not the package
<dax> https://launchpad.net/unity
<M4dH4TT3r> thank ya much
<M4dH4TT3r> im installing in in bt
<M4dH4TT3r> laterz ops
<dax> That sounds delightful.
<ubottu> escott called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> vjirma called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> ttzms called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> zkhbyr called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> wewuwx called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> lbelqk called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood during emergency mode)
<ubottu> In ubottu, Irma_Weldon said: Are you a man who is interested in wearing a bra? Well, there is a thriving online community to for men to discuss bra wearing at http://www.websitetoolbox.com/mb/hellotaxi so just head there for questions and answers about men wearing bras. We provide advice and support for all men who wish to wear bras. So visit http://www.websitetoolbox.com/mb/hellotaxi today to join in the men brawearing revolution!
<szal> morning
<szal> someone introduced a bot to #ubuntu, not clear for what purpose ->
<szal> [10:43:00] --> blankon8 has joined this channel (~uvtbot@111.94.100.180).
<szal> [10:43:17] --> basic123 has joined this channel (~raviyanto@111.94.100.180).
<szal> [10:44:33] <basic123> @seen benpro
<szal> [10:44:33] <blankon8> basic123: I have not seen benpro.
<elky> tested and removed
<elky> bot owner contacted
<elky> >basic123< Firstly, please don't put your bots in channels without asking the ops first, as per freenode rules. Secondly, no you may not put your bot in #ubuntu
<bazhang> quantum_ion reminds me of locsmif
<bazhang> he's been around #ubuntu a loooong time, yet still the same issues
<bazhang> not seeing how installing windows 8 cp is an ubuntu issue; girlygirl claims it is somehow
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1546 users, 1 overflows, 1547 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1547 users, 12 overflows, 1559 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1549 users, 12 overflows, 1561 limit))
<bazhang> <troll detected>
<bazhang> the irony is, if he escalates, and does successfully ignore the bot, the bot ban on his gateway client wont show up
<dsfsd> Myrtti, I'm back 24 hours later discussed
<bazhang> dsfsd, hello
<dsfsd> hello bazhang
<bazhang> dsfsd, know why you were banned earlier?
<dsfsd> I was banned from Ubuntu yesterday for using !ops and complaining about Unity
<dsfsd> I said sorry and realised I was wrong
<dsfsd> I was told to come back in 24 hours
<bazhang> and then flooding in here didnt help things
<dsfsd> Sorry, the frustration got the better of me
<dsfsd> I was just looking for help
<dsfsd> and had said sorry
<dsfsd> but that ban was not listed
<dsfsd> I think Myrtti was angry
<bazhang> dsfsd, no
<bazhang> any of us would have banned you for that
<dsfsd> *lifted
<dsfsd> Why are you making this your lives work?
<dsfsd> To be a gatekeeper
<bazhang> dsfsd, not the issue at hand, is it
<dsfsd> Please can my ban be lifted?
<dsfsd> I realised I was wrong and I have come back 24 hours later as requested
<bazhang> dsfsd, you were asked to come back, then continued flooding the channel
<dsfsd> So can I have my ban lifted or not?
<bazhang> dsfsd, not at this time no
<dsfsd> When can I have the ban lifted?
<bazhang> dsfsd, I did not see any actual ubuntu issues you needed help with.
<dsfsd> I told Myrtti about my issues
<bazhang> ?
<bazhang> ubuntu issues
<pangolin> Your behaviour in this channel and in PM towards our ops was unacceptable. Come back in a week and we can discuss then.
<dsfsd> video drivers and gparted not being able to format a USB device
<dsfsd> plus I can provide support to others
<dsfsd> as before
<bazhang> see you in a week dsfsd
<dsfsd> So I am banned for 7 days?
<pangolin> minimum
<bazhang> you can come back and discuss in 7 days
<dsfsd> Fuck this shit, I'm going back to Slackware
<dsfsd> let me guess... that's now a 2 week ban?
<pangolin> bye then
<dsfsd> nazis
<SilverLion> watch it!
<pangolin> no, now it 90 days.
<dsfsd> Hitler
<bazhang> dsfsd, theres nothing more to discuss
<ubottu> dsfsd called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from dermaster)
<ubottu> waxstone called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> quebre called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia> ignore
<dermaster> why this+
<dermaster> ikonia
<ikonia> dermaster: how did you know to join this channel
<ikonia> it's almost as if you've been banned before
<ikonia> and you know what to do
<dermaster> no
<dermaster> but i knew this channel
<ikonia> how did you know to join #ubuntu-ops ?
<dermaster> list of channels;)
<ikonia> 2 seconds after being kicked.
<dermaster> [21:21] <quebre> you're shit not master, this is not even trollin' it's pathetic ;)
<ikonia> it's almost as if you are "lars"
<dermaster> no i saw it beforce
<dermaster> if i looked for #ubuntu
<ikonia> dermaster: well, you where removed from the channel because you couldn't interact with the people trying to help you
<dermaster> i saw ubuntu-ops
<dermaster> nobody helped me!
<ikonia> at this time, no-one knows the answer to your question so you have two options 1.) log a bug 2.) wait for someone to help, you seem unwilling to do 1, and unable to do 2 so you wher eremoved from the channel
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 2 could not be found
<ikonia> any more questions ?
<dermaster> yes because:
<dermaster> i can not write a bug report
<ikonia> why ?
<dermaster> i can not write in the bug report: i hate ubuntu's unity can i?
<ikonia> ok, well, no-one in this channel can make you "not hate" unity, so you can't be helped
<ikonia> so any more questions ?
<dermaster> no
<dermaster> bye
<ikonia> ok, bye
<ikonia> Lars
<dermaster> uehm???
<dermaster> why bye lars
<dermaster> i am not lars !!!
<ikonia> ok, bye
<ikonia> hello dsfsd
<ikonia> dsfsd: ping, hello ?
<dsfsd> Hello ikonia
<ikonia> hi there
<ikonia> how can we help ?
<dsfsd> You can help me the same way you help the other idlers in this chan
<dsfsd> I was told to lurk more
<dsfsd> so I am
<ikonia> I doubt that, this channel has a no idle policy
<ikonia> so if you don't need anything from this channel, could you please leave.
<dsfsd> What about the other idlers
<dsfsd> even the ones without +v ?
<elky> dsfsd, they're our utility bots
<ikonia> there are no other idlers, and to behonest, that's up to the channel operators, so you don't need to worry about it
<ikonia> dsfsd: just interested in you at this time, if there is something you need, happy to help, if not please /part the channel
<dsfsd> +v me
<ikonia> sorry, no
<ikonia> and I've just read the scroll back of your history
<ikonia> so if you need something, state it, if not, leave
<dsfsd> welcoming community I must say
<ikonia> well you're attitude of calling people natzi's and telling people to fuck off etc, isn't going to get you welcomed
<ikonia> so either a.) state your issue b.) leave
<ikonia> final time I ask
<dsfsd> nazi with a t?
<dsfsd> lol
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<CFHowlett> Greetings Ops: I've been banned from #ubuntu?  Why?
<ikonia> lets find out
<ikonia> one moment please.
<Myrtti> your IRC client was affected by an exploit
<Myrtti> which client are you using?
<ikonia> ahh it appears you suffered an explit
<ikonia> exploit
<CFHowlett> Myrtti   chatzilla via ffox 11
<Myrtti> and your router is actually the piece that was hit
<CFHowlett> anything I can do to fix/block exploit?
<CFHowlett> I'm on a public wifi @ the coffeeshop...
<dax> tell your IRC client to connect on port 8001 instead of 6667
<CFHowlett> dax ok, any idea where this might be in chatzilla?
<elky> http://chatzilla.hacksrus.com/faq/#connect
<CFHowlett> elky thanks
#ubuntu-ops 2013-03-11
 * Myrtti gives up for the day
<Myrtti> gn
<ikonia> night
<antz__> hello?
<ikonia> hello
<antz__> why was i asked to come here?
<ikonia> who asked you to come here ?
<antz__> the ubot
<antz__> ubottu
<antz__> something to do with a decision?? im confused
<ikonia> the bot made you aware that if you wished to appeal being muted in #ubuntu you needed to join this channel and discuss it
<antz__> why am i muted there?
<ikonia> becaues you are rude and refuse to listen to people
<antz__> i wasnt being rude.... people were making fun of my question
<ikonia> no they where not
<antz__> by giving weird answer
<ikonia> no they where not
<antz__> it was a simple question and i wanted a simple answer
<Myrtti> there is no simple answer
<antz__> well thats subjective. and i merely said shut up if they werent going to give me a simple answer
<ikonia> Myrtti: over to you.
<antz__> i dont think i deserve to be muted
<antz__> can i be unmuted?
<Myrtti> ikonia: go ahead, you probably have a keyboard
<Myrtti> I dont
<antz__> i want to play sc2 on ubuntu and i have been googling but didnt see any guidance to do it.
<ikonia> antz__: the honest answer is, your question does not have a simple yes/no answer as people tried to tell you
<antz__> so i came to ubuntu
<antz__> channel
<ikonia> antz__: when people tried to explain that you where rude
<ikonia> I asked you not to be rude
<ikonia> you continued
<ikonia> you got muted
<antz__> "shut up" is not rude....
<ikonia> yes, it is
<antz__> well i didnt mean it to be
<ikonia> ok, I understand that
<antz__> i felt disrespect
<antz__> from the answers
<ikonia> that goes to the part where you didn't read the answers
<ikonia> and demanded a yes/no response, which is not possible to your question
<Myrtti> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<antz__> i did. it was..." yeah you can but you cant..." which made me confused
<antz__> im not pro @ ubuntu so i cant digest answers like that...
<ikonia> antz__: ok so "I don't understand" is the response not "shut up idiot"
<antz__> please understand my level of understanding of this OS
<ikonia> antz__: that's fine, you say "please explain" rather than "shut up idiot"
<antz__> i did not say idiot
<ikonia> you did
<antz__> you sure?
<ikonia> yes
<antz__> sorry ive been trolled too many times. defensive reaction
<ikonia> you called me "dumb" not an "idiot" to be exact, apologies
<ikonia> antz__: well, that defensive action got you muted
<antz__> well i wont do that again. ive learned my lessons
<antz__> please unmute
<antz__> that channel helps me alot
<ikonia> so maybe next time listening to the responses and asking questions or saying "I don't understand" would get you closer to the info you need
<antz__> okay
<ikonia> antz__: I suggest you read the link ubottu has just given you on wine application support
<antz__> okay i will
<ikonia> ok, thanks
<ikonia> I'm going to leave you muted for the next 12 hours, so you can read the information, digest it, and come back when you have a real question to ask
<ikonia> I'm also going to give you a link to show how we expect people to behave in the #ubuntu channels
<ikonia> !guidelines | antz__
<ubottu> antz__: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<antz__> okay thank you.
<ikonia> antz__: I suggest reading that URL too
<Myrtti> people in #ubuntu really try to help and not troll or be offensive
<antz__> i will
<Myrtti> and so that's what we expect from each other
<antz__> okay i understand now.
<ikonia> antz__: ok, so if you /part this channel, read the info, and come back in 12 hours, we'll remove the mute for you if you are happy with all the info you've read
<antz__> okay i will read all the info provided and come back in 12 hours. thank you.
<Myrtti> or as soon as I am back at a keyboard
<antz__> bye
<Myrtti> whichever comes first
<ikonia> bye
<ikonia> if he comes back with a better attitude, I'll remove it
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu bnsl kept pestering me in pm to help him - kept refusing, rage quit
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1660 users, 0 overflows, 1660 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1660 users, 0 overflows, 1660 limit))
<Flannel> well, that was a long netsplit.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, pritesh said: ubottu, only the media cd size is low but after installation it crossed 1 GB
<Seveas> frots [root@unaffiliated/frots] has left #ubuntu ( "hitler")
<Seveas> that was a minute ago
<k1l> i made a forward to this channel here to discuss this the next time he wants to join
<jpds> In other news: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-21715398
<Myrtti> I have no idea why he left with that message
<k1l> Myrtti: me neither
<Myrtti> that is, I don't understand the outburst
<Myrtti> didn't see anything that could be seen by someone as a justification for it
<DJones> Maybe its just their normal quit message rather than an outburst
<k1l> Myrtti: it was some sort of rush in and rush out.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-meeting, Laney said: !dmb-ping is bdrung, Laney, micahg, barry, tumbleweed, ScottK, stgraber: DMB ping
<Pici> !dmb-ping is bdrung, Laney, micahg, barry, tumbleweed, ScottK, stgraber: DMB ping
<ubottu> But dmb-ping already means something else!
<Pici> no !dmb-ping is bdrung, Laney, micahg, barry, tumbleweed, ScottK, stgraber: DMB ping
<Pici> !no !dmb-ping is bdrung, Laney, micahg, barry, tumbleweed, ScottK, stgraber: DMB ping
<ubottu> I know nothing about !dmb-ping yet, Pici
<Pici> augh
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, AlanBell said: !no dmb-ping is <reply> bdrung, ScottK, Laney, micahg, barry, tumbleweed, stgraber: DMB ping
<AlanBell> !no dmb-ping is <reply> bdrung, ScottK, Laney, micahg, barry, tumbleweed, stgraber: DMB ping
<Pici> fixed
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, AlanBell said: !no dmb-ping is <reply> bdrung, ScottK, Laney, micahg, barry, tumbleweed, stgraber: DMB ping
<Pici> via pm
<AlanBell> sorted it now
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1887 users, 5 overflows, 1892 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1884 users, 5 overflows, 1889 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1884 users, 5 overflows, 1889 limit))
<Myrtti_> well that was fun
#ubuntu-ops 2013-03-12
<directhex> so is #ubuntu-steam unmoderated?
<elky> directhex, you appear to be in the access list
<directhex> i am? huh, look around for 5 minutes
<elky> -ChanServ- 7     directhex              +Aiotv [modified 11 weeks, 4 days, 03:46:59 ago]
<directhex> okay, five and a half minutes. now to remember freenode syntax
<elky> try /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-steam
<elky> i use scripts, im not sure i remember the unscripted version right :P
<elky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5606556/ is the full acl for that channel
<directhex> right, okay, ta elky for reminding me of that little detail
<elky> not a problem
<directhex> crisis averted. unless the whaaaambulance /msgs start getting overly directed
<elky> can you tell me what nick was causing grief, so we can keep an eye elsewhere?
<directhex> http://paste.debian.net/241101/
<directhex> GeorgeTorwell
<directhex> although given they seem to be a real anonymity nut75488888
<directhex> GAH CAT
<directhex> although given they seem to be a real anonymity nut, i doubt having the IRC nick helps much
<elky> anonytrolls are pretty bad at not having a nick theme
<elky> he's actually registered and cloaked with sasl, so that's useful.
<elky> anyway thanks :)
<directhex> not all that fussed. once he started talking about bombing someone's workplace whom he disagreed with, i thought maybe some +o was needed
<elky> cute.
<elky> !staff ^this may be of interest
<ubottu> elky: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<elky> !staff | ^this may be of interest
<ubottu> ^this may be of interest: Hey Christel, Corey, Dave2, Fuchs, Gary, Martinp23, Myrtti, Pricey, VorTechS, jayne, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew, tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<directhex> anyway i should totally be in bed. office day tomorrow.
<elky> sleep well
<IdleOne> is this complaint from #ubuntu-steam?
<elky> yes
<ubottu> KatnissEverdeen called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<KatnissEverdeen> before you ban me!
<KatnissEverdeen> did Justin bieber see selena gomez naked?
<KatnissEverdeen> answer this question everyone!
<KatnissEverdeen> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<KatnissEverdeen> !staff
<ubottu> KatnissEverdeen called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<ubottu> Hey Christel, Corey, Dave2, Fuchs, Gary, Martinp23, Myrtti, Pricey, VorTechS, jayne, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew, tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<KatnissEverdeen> did Justin bieber see selena gomez naked?
<KatnissEverdeen> then ban me =)
<KatnissEverdeen> did Justin bieber see selena gomez naked?
<Flannel> maybe.
<Flannel> We already covered this.
<KatnissEverdeen> now ban me ♥
<KatnissEverdeen> yes now do the usual and ban me dude
<KatnissEverdeen> ♥
<KatnissEverdeen> or I could just leave the channel now
<KatnissEverdeen> what do you prefer?
<KatnissEverdeen> I will do this then leave♥
<KatnissEverdeen> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<KatnissEverdeen> !staff
<ubottu> KatnissEverdeen called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<KatnissEverdeen> bye!
<ubottu> Hey Christel, Corey, Dave2, Fuchs, Gary, Martinp23, Myrtti, Pricey, VorTechS, jayne, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew, tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Novus appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> KatnissEverdeen called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Myrtti> funkyHat: we've tried to not kickban him, since he seems to get some kind of fix from that
<Myrtti> but since you've done it, it's ok
<funkyHat> Oh, sorry for storming in ⡈ᗡ
<Myrtti> just don't remove the ban
<Myrtti> or modify it to a mute
<funkyHat> Ok :)
<Seveas> There's a guy in #ubuntu calling himself SharkMuttleworth. Maybe worth keeping an eye on
<k1l> im having an eye on him
<Seveas> and if you set /mode -n I won;t need to joinspam :)
<ubottu> KatnissEverdeen called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> KatnissEverdeen called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<jbroome> Sorry 'bout that, i didn't see it going anywhere good
<KatnissEverdeen> bye ^_^
<KatnissEverdeen> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<KatnissEverdeen> !staff
<ubottu> KatnissEverdeen called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<ubottu> Hey Christel, Corey, Dave2, Fuchs, Gary, Martinp23, Myrtti, Pricey, VorTechS, jayne, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew, tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<Myrtti> how predictably boring
<Pici> bleh
<jbroome> Does eir track bans for #ubuntu, or should I remove that quiet?
<Myrtti> let me do it
<AlanBell> ubottu tracks the bans
<ubottu> AlanBell: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Myrtti raises an eyebrow
<Pici> o.O
<Myrtti> it didn't tell me off for setting the mute
<IdleOne> ñ.n
<KeyboardNotFound> Is ubuntu bot (ubottu) is open source ?
<Pici> !botclone
<ubottu> ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html - to help out with ubottu development please join #ubuntu-bots-devel :)
#ubuntu-ops 2013-03-13
<HomerJSimpson> HI ^_^ LETS CHAT WITHOUT BANNING ME
<HomerJSimpson> !OPS
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> HomerJSimpson called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<HomerJSimpson> HI ^_^ LETS CHAT WITHOUT BANNING ME
<HomerJSimpson> HOW THE FUCK ARE YOU DOING?
<elky> mutes are not bans per se...
<elky> the individual agrees that their irc client can join other networks.
<elky> so some poor random network is going to inherit that drunken user, but i don't care much since it's not my problem there :D
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1759 users, 3 overflows, 1762 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1729 users, 4 overflows, 1733 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1758 users, 7 overflows, 1765 limit))
<ubottu> In #xubuntu, mrAlmond said: ubottu : your creator is intelligent :-)
<IdleOne> gustav_ doesn't seem to want any supportm more interested in arguing with the people who are trying to help.
<Jordan_U> Indeed.
 * Pici wonders where this is going
<IdleOne> I don't know but it promises to be interesting
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (trolls abound)
<HomerJSimpson> did hitler save the jews from the holocaust?
<HomerJSimpson> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> HomerJSimpson called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<Myrtti> aren't you a bit predictable?
<topyli> thanks Pici
<iampredictable> yes I am predictable
<iampredictable> now ban me
<iampredictable> I will stay here all night until tomorrow until I am banned
<topyli> that's ok
<iampredictable> a ban coming?
<iampredictable> ^_^
<topyli> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<iampredictable> yay
<iampredictable> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<iampredictable> ban me
<topyli> go away
<iampredictable> but I am staying here all night until 1159PM EST until I am banned
<topyli> i see
<iampredictable> i know it annoys you guys haha
 * Myrtti lights the camp fire
<Myrtti> topyli: want some marshmellows?
<topyli> thanks :)
<Myrtti> I've got sausages too
<Myrtti> kumbaya...
 * topyli takes out the guitar
<topyli> for the record, i have them in pm, ignored of course
#ubuntu-ops 2013-03-14
<Myrtti> oli metsässä nuotiopiiri
<Pricey> Lots of emergencies in here recently.
<elky> surely you remember hfsplus?
<elky> If not, consider this your reintroduction.
<ubottu> TakeItEZ called the ops in #ubuntu (schueler* GeilerHengst31 wo spamkids)
<Ben64> well, ops have been called, i was gonna say theres 4 clones of a guy
<k1l_> seem like there is a party in a computer room in a german school
<DJones> Thats all 4 gone anyway
<bazhang> <selena2013> upgrade my ram runs faster now
<bazhang> Ben64, the edu__ ?
<Ben64> yeah :D
<Ben64> not about ram
<bazhang> thanks
<Ben64> not sure if its malicious, as i've seen a couple in here the other day with no incident
<bazhang> yep
<Ben64> i'm kind of surprised freenode allows so many connections
<knome> +is
<knome> err, wrong channel
<Myrtti> well that went well
<bazhang> whoa rude
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu  [Jimster480-L] (~jimster48@184.164.168.127): Jimster480-L continual offtopic , very rude parting comment
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> <on3453v3n> bekks, i create a hostpot in my machine to conect whit a noters cumputer , but i want to hide that wirles ?
<jbroome> "I create a hotspot in my machine to connet with anothers' computer, but I want to hide that wireless"
<bazhang> heh yeah I know
<Myrtti> innit great
<bazhang> almost as good as the minecraft troll
<jbroome> i'm a sparklemagic+q pony
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> first in #k now in #freenode
<bazhang> BronySXiYL] (~quassel@5ad453a9.bb.sky.com
<bazhang> that particular address is very familiar
<jbroome> like creamy familiar
<DJones> I've set a banforward on greybott to ##fix_you_connection after seeing them in/out of the channel with max sendq exceeded for about 4 hrs earlier today, just started again with the same thing, if they appear and want the ban removing its fine to remove
<bin_bash> hello, I would like to find out why I'm banned from #ubuntu
<IdleOne> give me a momment
<IdleOne> ok.
<IdleOne> The reason you were banned is because you had a very bad attitude and you called someone a failed abortion, from what I see in the channel log you did that twice.
<bin_bash> how long is the ban for?
<IdleOne> there is no time limit
<bin_bash> it's a permanent ban?
<bin_bash> what
<bin_bash> really?
<IdleOne> bans don't have a set limit.
<bin_bash> oh
<bin_bash> other channels I've been in usually use a timed ban.
<bin_bash> Can I be unbanned?
<IdleOne> I need you to read a couple of things first.
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<IdleOne> !codeofconduct
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct  | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<bin_bash> ok
<IdleOne> if you could read the !guidelines and !codeofconduct, let me know if you have any questions about them, and if you agree to follow those !guidelines.
<ikonia> IdleOne: to be honest, I don't see why this guy needs to be in any ubuntu channel
<ikonia> IdleOne: every channe he's in he's rude and offensive
<ikonia> he clearly knows what he's doing
<ikonia> and it's tedious
<bin_bash> ikonia, that's not accurate at all.
<ikonia> maybe not, but I'm giving IdleOne my perception
<bin_bash> IdleOne, seems pretty straight forward.
<IdleOne> bin_bash: I'm not going to keep you here longer then needed. I wasn't keen on removing the ban in the first place. other ops have expressed the same opinion.
<IdleOne> At this time, the ban will not be removed.
<bin_bash> So, it's going to be a permanent ban even though I just read through the whole guidelines thing and have agreed to follow it?
<IdleOne> well the guidelines apply to all ubuntu* channels, so it wasn't a total waste of time.
<bin_bash> It was if I'm banned.
<IdleOne> if you want to come back in 30 days we can then see if your attitude towards other users has changed.
<bin_bash> ...
<bin_bash> But how can that even happen if I'm banned
<bin_bash> it doesn't make sense
<IdleOne> you are in #ubuntu-offtopic, your behaviour there may help get the ban in #ubuntu removed.
<ikonia> bin_bash: what do you actually want to use #ubuntu for ?
<IdleOne> the guidelines apply to ALL ubuntu irc channels
<IdleOne> So, I am done here. Please remember to /part this channel ASAP. have a great day.
<bin_bash> ikonia, helping people
<bin_bash> ikonia, I enjoy helping people figure out their linux issues quickly and efficiently
<ikonia> bin_bash: ok - if you want to help people why are you constantly calling them names and asking why people are so stupid
<bin_bash> ikonia, I haven't been in the channel in 2 months.
<ikonia> 1.) you have 2.) that isn't what I asked
<ikonia> I asked why you join a help channel to help people, then call them instulting names and ask why the channel is stupid
<bin_bash> ikonia, I haven't ever said "why is this channel stupid"
<ikonia> bin_bash: you have
<bin_bash> logs?
<ikonia> 2013-02-08T04:43:01 <bin_bash> is it stupid night every night in here?
<ikonia> !logs | bin_bash
<ubottu> bin_bash: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<bin_bash> ikonia, I didn't realize that joking around wasn't allowed.
<ikonia> really...so you where joking
<ikonia> after you shouted at the user you where trying to help
<ikonia> 2013-02-08T04:42:54 <bin_bash> `ingsoc, ADD THE DNS SERVERS TO THE EMPTY FILE
<ikonia> 2013-02-08T04:42:56 <bin_bash> OH MY GOD.
<ikonia> anyway, I've made my feelings about your contributions to the channel
<ikonia> maybe worth you reading the logs to see how you come across as very rude and offensive
<bin_bash> ikonia, i think maybe some people are jsut sensitive? I've actually helped a lot of people, and have had people PM me exclusively for help.
<ikonia> well, you may want to use a channel that isn't as sensitive, if you enjoy helping there are many other linux channels that require help, although all that I'm aware of will not tollerate your form of help.
<ikonia> maybe better tyring to use one of those instead of #ubuntu
<bin_bash> okayyy
<ikonia> thanks,
<ikonia> good luck finding a channel better suited to your needs.
<bin_bash> so, pretty much i'll never be unbanned
<ikonia> please /part this channel
<ikonia> well, not while you participate in the way you do
#ubuntu-ops 2013-03-15
<Myrtti> gentsir == kwyjibo
<ubottu> smartboyhw called the ops in #ubuntustudio-devel ()
<Myrtti> Oh he was here
<Myrtti> I didn't notice
<ubottu> In ubottu, SonikkuAmerica said: !lubuntu is <reply> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !Unity as its desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Myrtti> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<ubottu> In ubottu, SonikkuAmerica said: !MATE is <reply> The MATE Desktop Environment is a fork of the GNOME 2.x Desktop Environment, created by former GNOME developers who broke off from the project when GNOME 3 was conceived. Visit http://www.mate-desktop.org/ for more information.
<ubottu> In ubottu, SonikkuAmerica said: !GNOME is <reply> The GNOME Desktop Enviroment was the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. (To install it from Kubuntu, Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.) From !11.04 onward, Ubuntu uses !Unity as the default !desktop environment. To install GNOME 3.x in 11.04 onward, see !gnome-shell. To install the community fork of GNOME 2.x, see !MATE.
<ubottu> In ubottu, SonikkuAmerica said: !gnome-shell is <reply> To install GNOME 3.x in any !flavor of Ubuntu, type the following command in a !terminal: « sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ».
<ubottu> In ubottu, SonikkuAmerica said: !gnome2 is <reply> The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) and higher. For the GNOME 2 fork, see !MATE; for the current incarnation, see !GNOME
<Myrtti> anyone talking to him?
<bazhang> we don't negotiate with terrorists
<bazhang> <proby> asadpakistani ,  go home ur drunk !
<bazhang> not exactly stellar support advice
<ubottu> In ubottu, SonikkuAmerica said: !notunity is <reply> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<IdleOne> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<bazhang> !natty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on 2012-10-28, see http://ubottu.com/y/natty for details.
<IdleOne> notunity is <reply> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<IdleOne> err
<Pici> !
<IdleOne> !no notunity is <reply> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<topyli> isn't fallback mode going away?
<bazhang> yep
<topyli> in 3.8 or so
<bazhang> in 13.04 I thought
<topyli> yeah i probably already happened in 3.6
#ubuntu-ops 2013-03-16
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (one)
<ubottu> In ubottu, Max_Mustermann said: !tor: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. The Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages. For setup info, see https://www.torproject.org/docs/installguide.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<bazhang> <ubuntu-studio_> hi does any on know where i can get GNU source code ?
#ubuntu-ops 2013-03-17
<ubottu> trijntje called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<k1l> !guidelines > mrtux
<k1l> seems like so trollpit is trying to be funny
<k1l> *some
<DJones> Unusual as well given that its somebody with an unaffiliated cloak
<k1l> it were 2 users with the same quote and the third pointing at that
<Fuchs> DJones: unaffiliated cloaks are rather easy to get
<DJones> Yeah, I was looking at mrtux, for the cloak
<DJones> Fuchs: Agreed, although once somebody has one they don't seem to troll
<Fuchs> that would be lovely ... anyway, he doesn't look like a trouble user I'd know
#ubuntu-ops 2014-03-10
<basketball> hey you should add dropbox to ubottu factoids
<basketball> and have it say Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily.
<basketball> and then how to install it
<rww> I don't think that comes up often enough to be worth it, and https://www.dropbox.com/install?os=lnx is rather self-explanatory (linked from dropbox's front page)
<Unit193> Just install nautilus-dropbox, that'll install the daemon.
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (clone2 and Puritanick need to go)
<k1l> !test
<k1l> !guidelines > kyfella
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<k1l> is it the bot, me or the network?
<AlanBell> k1l: what is wrong?
<k1l> ok, its the network :)
<bazhang> ubottu lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<bazhang> network
<k1l> some heavy delay in botmessages. but its some network fault
<phunyguy> I have a lag.
<hggdh> I have a lager
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu nohazmony insulting in spanish
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<k1l> hi cantstanya how can we help you?
<cantstanya> Hi, ikonia, two things:
<cantstanya> Can you just ban me from the umbongo channel and get it over with. Muting me is just wrong and disrespectful.
<cantstanya> And do it right: "/mode #ubuntu +b *!*@unaffiliated/cantstanya". Last time they muted me by my nick (really stupid) and on that last ddos causing a shower of netsplits, I rejoined as my alt and moronic chanops thought I was evading. Seriously. How stupid.
<k1l> cantstanya: if you dont want to be in the channels then take out the autojoin.
<cantstanya> uh no?
<cantstanya> I don't want to be muted, but if I must be muted, just shun me instead.
<k1l> well, you could ask in here to remove the mute and show that you will follow the guidelines in future.
<k1l> but seeing how you behave right now i dont think that sticking to the guidelines is your intention at all
<cantstanya> While I am capable of adhering to whatever guidelines, whether or not I am/do is way too subjective to say for sure.
<phunyguy> *nod*, but you can make an effort.
<cantstanya> hi phunyguy
<phunyguy> hi.
<cantstanya> Well I'm proposing a solution that's quite possibly in the best interest of everyone though.
<cantstanya> can't beat that, here we go again, me solving problems, taking names, and busting crime.
<phunyguy> I am not sure I agree there.  It takes time for someone to set the ban, log the entries, etc, only for you to come back later and want it removed.
<cantstanya> Nah, I doubt I'd want it removed. And it's just "/mode #ubuntu +b *!*@unaffiliated/cantstanya"
<phunyguy> we are aware on how to set a ban.
<cantstanya> I made it SO simple to copypasta.
<cantstanya> I doubt that
<phunyguy> However I am not an op in that channel.
<cantstanya> See the example above.
<cantstanya> Of "idiots banning by nick".
<k1l> cantstanya: again: just stay away from the channel if you dont want to be there
<phunyguy> you could always just not join the channel. Simple resolution.   Is there anything else we can help you with?
<k1l> cantstanya: and insulting is not the way to go at all
<cantstanya> k1l: I'm sorry but if chanops are banning by nick, and netsplits are occurring, then they immediately jump to the conclusion of "he evaded", that's stupid.
<k1l> cantstanya: that is no reason to act as you did while the ban didnt work.
<cantstanya> Hrm what I was banned for, in most situations, were the results of act of jealously really.
<cantstanya> s/act/&s/
<cantstanya> But that's neither here nor there.
<k1l> cantstanya: we are not tryining to get a "most bans" highscore. so if you dont want to be in the channel just stay away. thats it
<cantstanya> Like I said, I would like not to be muted, but being muted feels disrespectful. Ergo, me asking for a outright ban.
<chu> It does in fact clog the system and we have to remove bans each month, so "in the best interest of everyone", if you don't like it, just stay away.
<cantstanya> So mutes don't follow that same issue? preposterous.
<cantstanya> Lying to my face isn't very becoming.
<chu> We don't mute as many people :)
<cantstanya> Let's see if that's indeed accurate.
<k1l> cantstanya: since you dont want to stick to the guidelines just stay away. no need to make extra drama out of it.
<phunyguy> cantstanya: the mute issue is probably a misunderstanding.   Even myself, the mute is set to nick*!*@*, because they are generally temporary and due to someone timing out over and over for me.   So being accused of evading is probably part of the same misunderstanding.
<phunyguy> the mute alias I have*
<phunyguy> err sorry, got aliases confused, I meant apste
<cantstanya> I believe it's pure ignorance, that's just my opinion.
<phunyguy> paste*
<phunyguy> for flooding.
<cantstanya> but chu is right, there are much more bans than mutes.
<cantstanya> some of these bans are redundant too.
<cantstanya> I am laughing.
<phunyguy> but yes, pure misunderstanding.   We can agree to disagree if you want, and if you want to be an op, you may apply.  We could always use the help.
<cantstanya> Oh no, that's responsibility.
<cantstanya> I refrain from such things.
<phunyguy> then please stop complaining and creating drama.
<phunyguy> because that clearly takes mroe effort.
<cantstanya> oh ikonia isn't even here :<
<cantstanya> I thought he was
<phunyguy> yep, wasted effort.
<cantstanya> ;(
<cantstanya> oh well IdleOne http://meetbot.fedoraproject.org/fedora-meeting/2014-02-27/irc-support-sig.2014-02-27-18.00.log.html
<cantstanya> feel free to remove me, just as the chanops are too lazy to ban properly, I am too lazy to /part.
<cantstanya> bye bye
<cantstanya> nap time
<ubottu> In ubottu, basketball said: !dropbox is <reply>
<ubottu> In ubottu, basketball said: !dropbox is <reply> Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring all your photos, docs, and videos anywhere. After you install Dropbox on your computer, any file you save to your Dropbox will automatically save to all your computers, your Android device, and even the Dropbox website! With the Dropbox app, you can take everything that matters to you on the go. Download at dropbox.com/install
<basketball> i sent my request of an added factoid to ubottu
<ubottu> In ubottu, basketball said: !dropbox is <reply> Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring all your photos, docs, and videos anywhere. After you install Dropbox on your computer, any file you save to your Dropbox will automatically save to all your computers, your Android device, and even the Dropbox website! With the Dropbox app, you can take everything that matters to you on the go. Download at dropbox.com/install
<Jordan_U> basketball: I don't personally like advertising proprietary applications / services via ubottu. (And yes, that makes me already conflicted on Ubuntu One).
<basketball> isnt ubuntu one though
<basketball> and so i gimp
<phunyguy> yeah that is one big ad.
<basketball> do you want me to shrink it down
<Jordan_U> basketball: GIMP is Free software.
<phunyguy> I thought only the server side of ubuntu one was proprietary/closed source?
<chu> Still proprietary.
<Jordan_U> phunyguy: Indeed, it's a little better than dropbox in that respect, though I still would personally prefer that be opened.
<ubottu> In ubottu, basketball said: !dropbox is <reply> a cloud service for windows linux and apple which comes with 2 gb free see dropbox.com for more information
<basketball> is that better
<Jordan_U> basketball: "!dropbox is <reply> To install Dropbox in Ubuntu follow <link to trusted guide here>" would make me happier. Such a factoid should be used as a response to someone asking how to install Dropbox, i.e. not advertising the service, but instead just explaining how to install it in Ubuntu.
<ubottu> In ubottu, basketball said: !dropbox is <reply> To install Dropbox in Ubuntu follow https://www.dropbox.com/install?os=linux
<Jordan_U> basketball: That page, while giving links to .deb files, has as the only explicit instructions downloading a tar.gz file and extracting it as "installation". That makes it a poor guide.
<basketball> ok i am signing the ubuntu code of conduct i will find a better one
<chu> Thanks basketball :)
<basketball> for what
<basketball> i am following this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements
<phunyguy> I thought it was in the repos already
<chu> Updating the dropbox factoid.
<phunyguy> nautilus-dropbox or something
<basketball> chu:  how do i get a fingerprint for the code of conduct
<hggdh> phunyguy: nautilus-dropbox is
<phunyguy> so why is that not the recommended way?
<hggdh> IDK. Capabilities, perhaps?
<phunyguy> let me try it
<phunyguy> yep, it is downloading dropbox from the site
<phunyguy> This probably won't be a useful factoid if it is a simple package install.  However I have not tried on 12.04
<phunyguy> !info nautilus-dropbox precise
<ubottu> nautilus-dropbox (source: nautilus-dropbox): Dropbox integration for Nautilus. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.7.1-2 (precise), package size 91 kB, installed size 361 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<phunyguy> yep.
<basketball> what are the chances of being accepted as an op
<phunyguy> If they let me in, you may have a good shot.  :)
<phunyguy> but seriously, I really don't know.  Have you read the requirements?
<basketball> yea i am doing them now
<basketball> i am signint the code of conduct
<basketball> phunyguy:  it says to Apply to join the appropriate operator team(s) on Launchpad.   what is that for ubuntu
<phunyguy> find the ubuntu ops team launchpad page
<basketball> is this it https://launchpad.net/~irc-ubuntu-ops-ops
<phunyguy> no that is this channel
<phunyguy> take off the second -ops
<IdleOne> basketball: Please part this channel, if you have any more questions about becoming an op in the ubuntu channels you can ask in #ubuntu-irc.
<Unit193> !canibeanop
<ubottu> If you are interested in joining the Ubuntu IRC Team, take a look at both http://www.siltala.net/2010/03/24/ops-teams-applications-announcement/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements.  You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<basketball> thanks k1l_
<basketball> ok IdleOne  peace
<rww> How many legitimate users matching *!~ircap@* do we get in #ubuntu? It seems like there
<rww> 's a spam wave happening these days with that profile.
<rww> ircap, as far as I can tell, is a non-English mIRC script thing, so I don't imagine too many...
<k1l_> i banned *!*ircap@*rima-tde.net due to alot of spam from there
<DJones> rww: I checked yesterday when there was a lot of spam, and it was the only user from ircap
<Pricey> How does this spam manifest? I haven't been able to receive any of it.
<k1l_> several users reporting independently
<Pricey> Spam to /msg ? Any obvious trigger or random?
<DJones> Pricey: If its the one I think, Ban 60032 is a typical example, its pm spam, if you comment/reply to something in #u you get spammed with a webcam link to a .es website
<k1l_> active users in #u. but seems to filter ops or cloaks. ircap as ident and spanish language spanish/southamerican ip
<DJones> Pricey: The ban number I mentioned includes a copy of the spam
<Pricey> k1l_: DJones: Thanks muchly, I see.
<phunyguy> these spammers are pretty clever
<Jordan_U> k1l_: I recieved the spam, and I can op myself in #ubuntu (I assume you meant that it looks at the access list rather than people actively opped).
<k1l_> again ircap@80.30.151.134 ?
<k1l_> did we have a single user with ircap that didnt spam?
<IdleOne> don't know
<teward> can an op ban Hal_Jay?  They just randomly are privmsging people advertisements
<teward> in #ubuntu
<JohnCalvin> Will kim kardashian have sex with me?
<JohnCalvin> PS: i am drunk
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (Hal_Jay (repeated spam))
<ubottu> melt7777 called the ops in #ubuntu (Hal_Jay spam over and over, multiple channels)
#ubuntu-ops 2014-03-11
<rww> Alrighty, so ircap. Opinions plz: 1) do nothing, 2) set +b *!~ircap@*$#ubuntu-ops, or 3) set +b *!~ircap@*
<phunyguy> is it still an issue?
<rww> ircap's been used for abuse for ages and ages and is currently flared up on freenode in general
<phunyguy> ok, then #2, where a +e can be put in place
<rww> would rather just tell the non-existant afaict Spanish-language mIRC script users to get a different ident, tbqh
<phunyguy> or that too
<LjL> rww or anyone, would you happen to have any clue as to why the mentally unstable "icesword" user, who's apparently long-banned from #ubuntu, might have made remarks about my being "rich" and not needing "virtual privileges", which i can only relate to things that were said very recently in #ubuntu-offtopic, while in #freenode
<rww> LjL: I was wondering that too. I have no idea.
<LjL> okay. i probably better take that answer at face value if i want to retain any of my own mental stability
<harris_> how do i get unbanned from asking and answering question ask ubuntu   i dont even know what i did wrong
<rww> harris_: #ubuntu-ops doesn't handle askubuntu
<rww> although now i'm curious so i'll go find out who does
<harris_> i was told to come here from #ubuntu-ops
<harris_> whioops #ubuntu
<rww> I have also corrected the person who told you that in #ubuntu.
<harris_> ok sorry for the misunderstanding
<harris_> ill just help out in the channel and not ask ubuntu
<harris_> have a great night
<rww> no problem, give me a sec though and i'll figure out where the ban appeals for there are
<harris_> ok thanks
<harris_> rww,  it says The ban will be lifted automatically by the system when it determines that your positive contributions outweigh those answers which were poorly received.
<rww> Ah. Looks like they don't do it manually, you need to post good content and wait for it to be reviewed and upvoted to get reputation back.
<rww> mhm
<rww> Interesting system.
<harris_> but how do i do that if i cant ask questions or answer thyem
<rww> I think you can still post but it's put into an approval queue first?
<harris_> no
<harris_> when i go to
<harris_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/ask
<harris_> i get a white screen that says  Sorry, we are no longer accepting questions from this account. See the Help Center to learn more.
<rww> answer existing questions, then?
<harris_> We are no longer accepting answers from this account. See the Help Center to learn more.
<rww> hrm.
<rww> http://meta.askubuntu.com/questions/2737/can-you-lose-the-right-to-ask-a-question/2739#2739 :\
<rww> i guess maybe it'll go back to 1 again after a bit?
<harris_> i have 10
<harris_> Not how you mentioned above, however moderators can impose a question ban, or can suspend you so you can answer questions/edit etc, but can't ask questions.
<rww> ah.
<rww> welp, go find a moderator, I guess. none here, as far as I know
<harris_> rww,  it will allow me to ask and answer on ask ubuntu meta is that what i do to get redeemed
<rww> no idea
<harris_> rww,  it says in the help page Stack Exchange cannot lift answer bans by request.
 * rww shrugs
<harris_> this is ridiculas i didnt even do anythin
<rww> I've met a few askubuntu moderators and they seem like nice people, I don't think they just impose posting bans for the heck of it :\
<harris_> that is a sterotype
<harris_> for all we now it could be some grumpy old man
<rww> okays. I don't think I can help you out more though, since I know so little about it. Sorry ;(
<harris_> ok thanks rww  have a great night
<rww> you too :)
<basketball> rww,  to catch you up from last night they lifted the answer ban but i still have the question ban
<k1l> hey vrkalak
<vrkalak> k1l, o/
<k1l> vrkalak: how can we help you?
<vrkalak> I just discovered room ... an Ops for the Linuxmint channels and I am a Debian-Maintain for Fluxbox and Xfce
<bazhang> <Plasmastar> UBUNTU OR KUBUNTU HOW TO DECIDE?
<genii> Flip a coin ;)
<bazhang> hehe
<h00k> lol
<Unit193> @coin kubuntu ubuntu
<rww> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<rww> @random kubuntu ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu
<rww> ubottu: *thwap*
<bazhang> ubottu, random kde4 gnome
<ubottu> kde4
<ubottu> bazhang: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> ouch!
<h00k> if only there was like...a live version of each to try
<h00k> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> @random kubuntu ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu
<h00k> awwww yiss I am cool
<rww> i have Kubuntu on one computer and KDE_Debian on another, they're basically identical
<rww> to the point that I can't be bothered standardizing
<rww> main difference is that one is systemd and one is upstart
<Unit193> That won't be for long.  What do you think ofit?
<rww> systemd? i love it
 * rww afk work
<hggdh> #ubuntu needs an ops for cumshot
<ubottu> basketball called the ops in #ubuntu (cumshot)
<k1l_> imho the nick is not CoC style anyways.
<k1l_> !guidelines > cumshot
<usr13> couple you need to kick; cumshot and TMoney
<hggdh> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<hggdh> @btlogin
<SuperLag> Can someone please ban cyber from #ubuntu?
<SuperLag> he's spamming the channel pretty bad
<Jordan_U> SuperLag: I would but services seem to be down.
<SuperLag> lovely
<SuperLag> Jordan_U: someone in #freenode says they're up?
<Jordan_U> SuperLag: Do you see chanserv in #ubuntu? I don't, but it's a little clumsy working from my phone.
<SuperLag> No, sir. No chanserv in #ubuntu
<Unit193> Jordan_U: Don't think GUARD is set, but chanserv is up.
<Unit193> Jordan_U: You're not auth'd to services though.
<Jordan_U> Unit193: I am still working only from my phone. If you could handle cyber (who seems to have gotten tired on their own) that would be great.
<Unit193> Jordan_U: I could if it wasn't #ubuntu, no access there.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-03-12
<rww> fun fact: #ubuntu has 405 entries on the bqeI lists
<Flannel> Do we win if we get it to 500?
<Flannel> If so, I'm going to set exceptions and invites for all sorts of important people.
<rww> one of these days I'm going to convince staff to set -L out of principle
<rww> ugh, can we not ban ranges like *!*@c-66*hsd1.ma.comcast.net from #ubuntu
<elfy> good morning - not sure if there's much point in doing so - but the purelxde and purexfce factoids are pointing to aysiu's psychocat tutorials - which he doesn't maintain anymore - he moved newer stuff to blog - but newest one there is for 13.04
<elfy> thanks
<AlanBell> !purelxde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<AlanBell> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<Pricey> rww: We could definitely arrange something.
<ubottu> In #kubuntu-devel, apachelogger said: ubottu: how do I ask if you quantal is still supported?
<bazhang> !quantal
<ubottu> 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1210
<Pici> Nearly every time I kick someone like that, I make a little 'toodles' wave at the monitor
<chu> lol
#ubuntu-ops 2014-03-13
<bazhang> emma, did you need some assistance
<rww> the 1h5m idle time implies not
<null\value\error> hello
<bazhang> hi
<null\value\error> why am i banned in #ubuntu
<null\value\error> i want to ask a few questions
<bazhang> you're in the channel
<null\value\error> please unban me
<null\value\error> but i cant speak
<null\value\error> :/
<bazhang> thats a quiet
<null\value\error> yeah
<null\value\error> please unquiet me
<null\value\error> im having a major ubuntu networking problems
<bazhang>  <nullv4lue> may i have the @ thingy in here
<bazhang> and lots more like that
<bazhang> null\value\error, you appear to be using debian
<bazhang> try #debian
<null\value\error> yes
<null\value\error> what baz i never asked fro a @
<null\value\error> i would never want tht
<bazhang> logs of the channel indicate otherwise
<null\value\error> baz i didnt
<null\value\error> show me proof
<null\value\error> pls
<null\value\error> this was not me
<bazhang> at any rate you are using debian, so ask for help in #debian
<rww> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/12/31/%23ubuntu.txt , grep for the relevant line
<null\value\error> i was drunk
<null\value\error> cummon dont hold tht gainst me
<null\value\error> i wanna help
<null\value\error> atleast  a +
<null\value\error> maybe
<null\value\error> pls
<null\value\error> ive never had a @ or + SIGN FOR A VERY VERY LONG TIME
<null\value\error> I PROMISE TO BEHAVE
<null\value\error> nad help
<null\value\error> plese
<null\value\error> please
<null\value\error> i just want to show this nice girl tht i am voice in ubuntu
<null\value\error> :/
<null\value\error> just for 3 minutes thts all i ask
<null\value\error> pls
<null\value\error> rwww
<null\value\error> rww
<null\value\error> pls
 * null\value\error cries
<Tm_T> null\value\error: sorry but that's not what #ubuntu is for
<null\value\error> i want to help ubuntu
<null\value\error> i have problems and such
<null\value\error> otherwise my boss will be pissed
<null\value\error> could some one link me a read or a bb pls
<null\value\error> reddit link perhaps
<null\value\error> i even treid siurceforge
<null\value\error> sourceforge.net
<null\value\error> even a forum might help
<null\value\error> please i got 13 child proccess tp be fed
<null\value\error> they need to feed
<null\value\error> please they belong to my boss
<null\value\error> she will kil me if  i dont find them
<null\value\error> have mercy
<null\value\error> ops
<Tm_T> null\value\error: you make no sense, could you please just state what you need?
<null\value\error> i have this ill paste
<null\value\error> hang on a sec
<Tm_T> null\value\error: so you need help with ubuntu issue, is that it?
<Tm_T> and no please don't paste to here if it's more than one line
<freax>  2281 pts/3    Ss     0:00 bash
<freax>  2296 pts/3    S      0:00 usr/sbin/poise_app/titkits/killer_watchdog.milo
<freax>  2297 pts/3    R+     0:00 ps x
<freax> there us ps x
<freax> out put
<freax> what is that
<Tm_T> sorry, but there's no way to know what you have installed to your environment but you
<Tm_T> that said, you really should try some support place for this
<Tm_T> freax null\value\error see above please
<freax>  cant shut down tht process
<freax> :~# sudo - Permission Denied
<freax>  2296 pts/3    S      0:00 usr/sbin/poise_app/titkits/killer_watchdog.milo
<Tm_T> freax: you're not reading, please see what I just wrote few lines above
<null\value\error> whoami : noidearootedtoor
<null\value\error> tht is not what i tyyped
<null\value\error> some one changed that username or something
<null\value\error> have i been hacked
<null\value\error> ??
<null\value\error> im worried
<null\value\error> boss
<Tm_T> I cannot know, I cannot help with that, I can help you to right direction if you begin reading/listening what I'm trying to tell you
<knome> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<knome> ^ somebody might want to update that.
<phunyguy> freax: have you tried posting in the Ubuntu Forums, or Ubuntu-users mailing list?  Both are valid options for support if you are not able to ask in IRC.
<h00k> freax, emma: anything we can help you with?
<h00k> freax, emma: Feel free to come back if you have any questions for the ops, otherwise I'll /part you now
<h00k> aha, forgot /ar can't take multiple people at once in arguments.
<Pici> heh
<h00k> whoops.
<Unit193> See: amr
<DJones> So freax is now wondering whether you were calling them Emma, or whether you were calling yourself Emma :)
<h00k> Sometimes you need a good something to ponder
<h00k> oh look, /amr.
<bazhang> I suggest seahorse for gnupg and get called down for "forcing a user", yet the actual cli is still being explained 5m later
<phunyguy> wat?
<bazhang> for creating/exporting a public key
<knome> my opinion is that you can't really force anything on anybody
<bazhang> he'd have been done by now
<knome> i mean, there is no such thing as "forcing user to use app X" in IRC
<knome> you can just give ideas
<bazhang> it was a suggestion only
<knome> exactly.
<knome> i don't understand how it could be anything else
<bazhang> but the seednote "dont force it"
<knome> yeah... but that's silly.
<bazhang> and eventually told the user to join #gnupg
<Unit193> Yeah, that'll help.
<bazhang> seahorse takes about 2mins
<Unit193> That long?
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> I read the manual :)
<phunyguy> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic Exquisite baiting and being confrontational for no reason.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> <dupingping> What is the version of LSB for Ubuntu12.04 LTS?
<bazhang> !recursive
<phunyguy> lol yep
<Pici> I don't get it.
<phunyguy> he doesn't speak english very well /at all/
<phunyguy> Pici: lsb_release -a
<Pici> thats not the same as the LSB version
<phunyguy> :(
<phunyguy> ¯\(°_o)/¯
<Unit193> !info lsb-core precise
<ubottu> lsb-core (source: lsb): Linux Standard Base 4.0 core support package. In component main, is extra. Version 4.0-0ubuntu20.3 (precise), package size 26 kB, installed size 132 kB
<bazhang> who was it that was writing a translation of all thing ubuntu? was that alabd?
<h00k> phunyguy: dat u?
<phunyguy> hm?
<phunyguy> h00k: ^
<h00k> phunyguy: ¯\(°_o)/¯
<phunyguy> dats me
<bazhang> <invincible> hey ne1 here has tried wallpaper clocks in ubuntu?? they don seem ti work with ubuntu 12.04.3?? ne1 knws y??
<bazhang> ne1?
<bazhang> seriously?
<Pici> srsly
<phunyguy> ikr?
<bazhang> !exterminate
<Pricey> How dare they.
<Unit193> rooom: Hello, may Pricey assist you today?
<Unit193> :D
<h00k> guys I choked on my coffee, lol
<Unit193> I need more coffee too.
<bazhang> 17th is fixed Pici ?
<Pici> yeah
<bazhang> ok my bad
<Pici> Its always the 3rd thursday :)
<bazhang> barring a royal wedding
<Pici> or usually at least
<bazhang> or 6.04
<DJones> bazhang: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule Confirms 17th
<bazhang> DJones, thanks!
<DJones> Not that Pici isn't believable anywayt
<bazhang> heh
#ubuntu-ops 2014-03-14
<ubottu> In ubottu, Horace_Dennis_Al said: I am Horace Dennis Allgood IV, but people call me Horrie. I think that conservatives and Republicans are evil. I am a die hard liberal socialist! I think that if everyone were socialist, and we had socialist leadership, no one would be hungry or poor, and everyone would get along, and rich people wouldn't be allowed to exploit the masses. My dream is that we live in a socialist society one day. And I will fight for it.
<rww> ah, PM spam, fun
<rww> (I got something similar)
<bazhang> only as yarroboogs
<bazhang> sp?
<bazhang> * [sadpuppy] (sadpuppy@50.92.70.207): ...  very very odd random network wide
<DJones> @mark hermitfrog Calling a #ubuntu user "You bitch" via pm (also using RoDdick as a nick)
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<share> why am I banned from Ubuntu
<share> oO
<ubottu> llutz called the ops in #ubuntu (eze Tu)
<k1l_> seems like some school again: alumno@
<DJones> k1l_: Thanks for that, phone went just as I was about to sort those removals out, could only do one
<k1l_> np
<DJones> Silly bankers ringing me up about work, while I'm in work, don't they think I've got better things to do
<DJones> And "bankers" was the correct term, its not an obfusicated term for something else
 * Pici sighs
<Pici> some users....
<IdleOne> you don't like kisses?
<h00k> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<BeachBall> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<BeachBall> :{
<h00k> BeachBall: can we help you?
<BeachBall> I was hoping to sneak in undetected
<BeachBall> but you made it impossible for me to keep silent
<BeachBall> :<
<h00k> BeachBall: we have a no idle policy for this channel, you can come back if you have any questions for the ops, but until then, I'll request you kindly /part
<BeachBall> am i going to feel evil wrath of h00k come down on me?
<phunyguy> ... he knows better....
<basketball> please ban KAYDEN_MCMICHAEL he is pming spam
<Pici> basketball: done.
<basketball> thanks Pici
<JohnCalvin> Hi!
<JohnCalvin> !ops
<bazhang> hi
<JohnCalvin> whats up
<bazhang> did you need some assistance
<JohnCalvin> yes
<JohnCalvin> !ops
<IdleOne> Please stop doing that
#ubuntu-ops 2014-03-15
<freax> hi
<freax> i would like to know why i am banned in #ubuntu
<freax> ??
<DJones> freax: Can you wait around a while, just trying to check up on the reason
<freax> ive been waiting
<freax> i would like to know why i am banned in #ubuntu
<jussi> freax: be patient please, we are just checking it out
<jussi> freax: not evryone has every peice of info :)
<jussi> freax: but by the look of it, you are using a shell provider that is not currently accepted into #ubuntu because of persistent abuse. It doesnt appear to be a personal thing against you.
<freax> that is rude
<freax> cant they just ban *!*usernames instead of banning the entie @hostname
<freax> ??
<freax> so one person   does   somthing and the rest of humanity must suffer
<freax> haat is pathetic
<freax> that is
<kloeri> there's a balance to it imo - if the abuse gets too much and involves too many new accounts it can sometimes be better for the channel to ban the shell provider even if that's normally to be avoided (because it might hit some genuine users)
<freax> not wise
<freax> kloeri: are you an op
<freax> ??
<kloeri> I'm a freenode staffer
<kloeri> not an ubuntu op
<freax> whats you access level
<freax> ??
<kloeri> my staff cloak gives me +o in #ubuntu but I'm not going to override their decision
<freax> just unban *!*nxfrx
<freax> please
<kloeri> one of the regular chanops will have to do that as I don't know why it's banned
<freax> give me a reason
<kloeri> for?
<IdleOne> freax: I have granted you an exception to the ban in #ubuntu. Please join #ubuntu and part this channel. have a good day.
<k1l> hi emma, is there anything we can do for you?
<emma> Probably not, to be honest.
<knome> emma, now that you are here; i've banned you from #xubuntu for your connection problems. solved those already?
<k1l> emma: if you dont want help form us, please dont idle in this channel. (mentioned in the topic) thanks
<IdleOne> emma: if you would kindly part this channel now
<k1l> hi emma, is there anything we can do for you?
<IdleOne> emma: You've gone through this more than once. Do we really need to reach the point of having to set a ban for you to not idle in here for no reason?
<DJones> emma: Please /part the channel rather than playing games
<IdleOne> according to emma's idle time she is active and I assume uses an sane irc client that highlights her.
<DJones> There's not been a ping timeout for about 18 hours, so it not her client autojoining  by accident on reconnect to freenode
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<IdleOne> emma: Please part this channel.
<IdleOne> emma: Please respond and explain why you need to idle in here
<IdleOne> fihihe: Can we help you?
#ubuntu-ops 2014-03-16
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> babilen called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> BlueSapphire called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Ben64> PLEASE get new flood bots
<Ben64> this is ridiculous
<AlanBell> unopaste: part #ubuntu-ops
<AlanBell> silly bot, didn't realise it was here
<AlanBell> but I have sent it into #ubuntu now, with +O
<AlanBell> it should stop pasters for 60 seconds and notice the channel telling them they have been muted and give a link to paste.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu (jdoles)
<Pricey> msg'ing jdoles
<k1l> jdoles is a known problem. see bantracker
<Pricey> Funny that.
<IdleOne> AlanBell: unopaste needs to remove the +m or not set it at all
<Pricey> Why is it setting a +m ?
<IdleOne> I think not setting +m is a better option
<IdleOne> Pricey: not sure
<k1l> seems its not netsplitnode proof so far :)
<Pricey> I don't think there was a split, just a bit of lag.
<IdleOne> yeah that was just some lag
<k1l> yep
<IdleOne> and it shouldn't use /notice
<IdleOne> the +m is a bigger issue right now though. If no ops are around while the bot is still configured to set +m the channel will ended up muted
<IdleOne> end*
<IdleOne> I think the only solution for now is to remove the bot
<IdleOne> anybody else got a better idea?
<Pricey> Give AlanBell a little time to respond?
<IdleOne> well yeah
<k1l> temp. +q for the flooding user is enough, imho
<Unit193> The idea was to +qz, so it'd see when the user stopped pasteing, and if it didn't fairly quickly, kick.
<IdleOne> which is what the bot is doing, setting a +q for 60 seconds.
<Pricey> Mmhm, surely the +m is being taken separately.
<k1l> Unit193: that is a good solution, imho
<Unit193> Shouldn't really ever set +m
<Unit193> +r perhaps at times, but not if you can help it.
<IdleOne> right
<Pricey> How long has unopaste been around?
<Unit193> Pricey: Today.
<k1l> 1/2 day?
<IdleOne> hours
<Pricey> I think LjL started off by running the bots in a state where they just reported the actions they'd like to take into a random channel. Has that sort of process happenned with unopaste?
<k1l> well, it was in this chanel for some time but just got activated in #u today
<Unit193> Difference is, unopaste is using a known plugin, just have to configure it different.
<IdleOne> Pricey: some testing was done, but I think the config is just a little off.
<Pricey> This channel? Have I really missed that?
<IdleOne> Pricey: it was in here but not doing anything
<Pricey> Ah ok. Well then yes, I'd still advise a no-action, reporting phase first ;)
<AlanBell> IdleOne: it should do
<IdleOne> huh
<AlanBell> oh, the +m was because of a different trigger
<IdleOne> little curious to know what triggered that
<IdleOne> and why we need it
<AlanBell> bouncy splitness is annoying
<AlanBell> ok, so AttackProtector (the plugin that is doing the paste prevention) has a load of "sensible defaults"
<AlanBell> one of which is groupmessages, which is messages from lots of people all at once, and the punishment for that is mode+m
<AlanBell> this is now turned off for #ubuntu, as has everything except the individual message detection, for which the punishment is umode+q for 60 seconds
<AlanBell> the threshold for that is 6 messages in 12 seconds
<chu> New flootbots?
<chu> floodbots*
<AlanBell> yeah just the one, the one we have had for a week or so
<AlanBell> there was a complaint this morning that it wasn't in the channel so I sent it in
<chu> Cool
<AlanBell> code it runs is here https://github.com/AlanBell/Supybot-plugins/tree/master/AttackProtector
<AlanBell> the change I made to it was to have it be able to reverse a user mode change, so you can set +q and it will automatically remove it later
<IdleOne> later when?
<totem> hi
<AlanBell> hi totem
<totem> i have one condition, that's make me confuse
<totem> i have banned in ubuntu-offtopic, but i'm able to join
<totem> please ban me again
<IdleOne> just don't join
<chu> Seem unnecessary effort.
<totem> IdleOne, hmm, got message from chanserv are sexy. ...... (you are banned)
<totem> sorry
<IdleOne> I am sexy. Anything else we can help you with?
<totem> IdleOne, i love you
<totem> thanks
<IdleOne> Good ole totem
<rww> AlanBell: *poke*
<rww> AlanBell: If you get a sec, can you identify to the IRCC account and get me the output of /msg chanserv akick #ubuntu-offtopic list, please?
 * rww expects/hopes it's empty, but totem reminded him that he wasn't sure
<AlanBell> rww: just *!*@gateway/tor/*
<rww> AlanBell: can you nuke that, since it doesn't work anyway?
<AlanBell> 22:37 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- *!*@gateway/tor/* has been removed from the AKICK list for #ubuntu-offtopic.
<rww> ta
<AlanBell> I nuked the others a couple of years ago
<AlanBell> we had jesus in there, which was amusing
<rww> iirc #ubuntu still has some? or did those get cleaned too
<AlanBell> given that it is a perfectly common south american name
<AlanBell> there are 4 rude ones for #ubuntu
 * rww would rather we just convert those to bans
<AlanBell> they don't take up banlist room sitting as akicks
<rww> if we have so little banlist room that four entries matter...
<AlanBell> I think when I was blitzing akicks last time we were a bit pressured :)
<rww> anyways, the usual cussword and racial word seem to be bans as it is
<AlanBell> akicks removed :)
<rww> and leguin kindly put the bans back for us, lol
<rww> erm, s/leguin/split server/
<bazhang> never ever heard of extracting iso contents working as an installer
<bazhang> using winrar no doubt
<Jordan_U> bazhang: Where did you hear that?
#ubuntu-ops 2015-03-09
<byfrost> hi, seems I've been banned on #ubuntu, been just idling so I was wondering what the matter was.
<byfrost> ah, well, gonna ask another time
<k1l_> @mark byfrost using several vpn/proxies complaining the one poneytelcom proxy got banned due to abuse
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (NotFBI,)
<ikonia> win 4
<ikonia> oops
<teward> can someone have the Drone unquiet me in #ubuntu
<teward> before i beat it with a hammer
<teward> (being on the train, some of my messages get through delayed and can trigger a floodish situation)
<k1l> done
<teward> thank you
 * k1l wonders why the bot got triggered there
<Pici> k1l: looks like its being looked at
#ubuntu-ops 2015-03-10
<bazhang> <azhar> im sorry , its not me
<k1l> it was the other me?
<bazhang> very convincing
<bazhang> hahah
<bazhang> ubuntu touch on an ipod touch
<bazhang> must work, right?
<phunyguy> lol
<phunyguy> I don't always "lol", but when I do, I have no expression on my face.
<ubottu> Hannspree23 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Tm_T> aww
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (uczen ...)
<k1l_> done
<bazhang> you beat the ops call
<k1l_> "fast fingers k1l" :)
<bazhang> bwhaha
<Tm_T> oh boy that's getting tedious
<k1l_> host-89-231-144-87.chelmno.mm.pl  is a polish ip but the whois links to leaseweb o_O
<Myrtti> that's odd.
<Myrtti> I descr:          Multimedia Polska S. A.
<Myrtti> descr:          Cable DTV Internet Voice Provider
<Myrtti> you must be doing a wrong query
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Hanumaan said: ubottu, in the documentation as it is given "sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-utopic" does not work says unable to locate package package ..
<phunyguy> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic ToCtHeYoUnGeR Being mean to others after being asked not to "pan-handle" for money/food in the channel.
<phunyguy> :|
<phunyguy> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<phunyguy> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic ToCtHeYoUnGeR Being mean to others after being asked not to "pan-handle" for money/food in the channel.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<rww> akiva-thinkpad's been talked to before about wandering into random channels, "announcing" ubuntuonair stuff and then leaving, right?
<rww> because they did it an hour ago in -women, -offtopic, and -touch
<Pici> yes
<bazhang> for a few weeks at least
<rww> Pici: can you put your IRCC hat on and tell him to cut it out plz
<bazhang> and the answer is invariably "ok sorry"
<k1l_> yes. i talked about that with him in pm after 2 kick/bans in #ubuntu (and other german channels etc). at least they are now not doing it in #u
<rww> because otherwise I'm going to ban him from two of those channels, and he's not otherwise a problem afaik so I'd rather not
<Pici> rww: I need to review the logs in here first about it.
<rww> alrighty
<Pici> need to check something
<k1l_> he just doesnt care about other rules when it comes to him making announcements. i mean his intention is to push the on-air sessions, which is ok, but not with his methodes
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (zhan_)
<Pici> Great when they call for ¡ops when you're already in the middle of the conversation...
<bazhang> at least he's not /me facepalming
<bazhang> and other such mockery
<ikonia> rww: he had his ban removed on the condition that he stopped announcing it - he was going to raise it to the council that he thought he should be allowed to
<rww> Pici: nah, it makes perfect sense. Every time cfhowlett finds an excuse to use a factoid, he gets a point.
<rww> He is currently at the top of the #ubuntu scoreboard.
<rww> ikonia: Alrighty. Since he's doing it in non-core channels too, and it's thus partly outside of IRC Team's jurisdiction but inside IRCC's, I'm leaving it to them.
<rww> because I'd like a blanket "advertising is not acceptable on freenode, cut it out" statement from them
<ikonia> rww: I'd also like that to be clear to him - as well as the rest of the world
<ikonia> although I am dissapointed that he agreed to stop until he'd gotten the green light from the council, and clearly just ignored his word
<k1l_> well, he didnt announce in #ubuntu this time, afaik
<ikonia> no, but I made it clear the ubuntu name space
<ikonia> or "all ubuntu channels"
<k1l_> ok
<ikonia> as they all cover the same rules
<ikonia> (although some less than others I accept)
<bazhang> <Ghostxmaster4> how do i redownload windows back onto my laptop any one??
<bazhang> apt-get install win10
<Pici> hm.. did anyone else get a CTCP version from devweasel_?
<k1l_> nope
<bazhang> just iduck, and a love PM not ctcp
<Pici> just curious
<bazhang> "you are so and so' dog, diaf etc etc
<Pici> bazhang: well, you're a popular fellow
<bazhang> an icesword by any other name
<bazhang> * liam__ (~liam@host109-145-239-147.range109-145.btcentralplus.com) has joined
<bazhang> bada bing bada boom
<ubottu> lyze called the ops in #ubuntu (dell)
#ubuntu-ops 2015-03-11
<iduck> bazhang: 肏你妈
<iduck> !ops
<ubottu> Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> iduck called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<Pici> iduck: Whats up?
<Pici> not much I guess.
<Myrtti> icesword, judging from Modus Operandi
<bazhang> icesword as we live and breathe
<bazhang> still the same stale insults
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic iduck removed icewords for long term trolling the ubuntu name space, raising request to IRCC for perm ban
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<k1l_> !lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<Pici> hm
<Pici> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1l_> didnt join #ubuntu
<Pici> I'll poke it
<Pici> give it a sec ;)
<k1l_> hmm, its the time when people can upload a screenshot but cant upload to a pastebin?
#ubuntu-ops 2015-03-12
<TheHonorableKitt> Ok, so I understand I didn't follow the guidelines in #ubuntu-offtopic, and I appologize for my use of foul language. I have re-read the guidelines and will agree to abide by them from this time forward.
<k1l> TheHonorableKitt: please wait untill a offtopic op is available to handle that ban.
<TheHonorableKitt> understood.
<ikonia> I can help
<ikonia> TheHonorableKitt: I'll unban you too
<TheHonorableKitt> thank you ikonia
<ikonia> TheHonorableKitt: I've removed the ban, please don't push it for sport again,
<TheHonorableKitt> i wasn't pushing it for sport to begin with to be honest, but i understand.
<TheHonorableKitt> i'd like to ask for rww to also remove his 'ignore' of me as well, i noticed i was placed on ignore when i tried to message him about it.
<ikonia> thats up to him
<TheHonorableKitt> duly noted.
<ikonia> I'd suggest you /part here, join #ubuntu-offtopic and try to get on with people
<TheHonorableKitt> thakn you ikonia
<k1l> hi epistrephein
<epistrephein> hello there
<k1l> how can we help you?
<epistrephein> uhm, sorry ahah i thought this channel was for devops on ubuntu :D
<epistrephein> i'll leave right away
<Pici> I'm sort of surprised that is the first time that I've seen that happen.
<tonyyarusso> Agreed.  Never crossed my mind, but now I'll never be able to unthink it..
<elky> i guess most people who consider themselves devops know the convention of -ops channels
 * rww eats elky's pastry
<Pici> :o
<ubottu> In ubottu, afteoyo_ said: What is your name
<elky> heh
#ubuntu-ops 2015-03-13
<somsip> Link on !ntp to https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html is a 404
<Flannel> ooh, new rewrite rules!  Lovely.
<rww> canonical's just keeping us on our toes :c
<whac-a-retro> rww
<Flannel> !time =~ #/serverguide/C/#/serverguide/#
<ubottu> I'll remember that Flannel
 * whac-a-retro can't remember his password
<rww> !search serverguide
<ubottu> Found: serverguide, sshd, samba, vhosts, server, resolvconf, dns, time, php, guide and 2 more, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=serverguide
<rww> sigh
<rww> !samba =~ s#/C/#/#
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<Flannel> I guess it has been a while since they broke all the links in ubuntu.com, we're overdue.
<rww> !dns =~ s#/C/#/#
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !mailserver =~ s#/C/#/#
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> i wish i knew who kept doing stuff like this
<rww> !php =~ s#/C/#/#
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !sshd =~ s#/C/#/#
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<Flannel> oh, https vs http, bugger.
<rww> hrm?
<Flannel> I was searching for http://h.u.c/ and verifying, and I was thinking "man, rww sees a lot that I don't have..."
<rww> oh. yeah, I just used the search ubottu linked above :P
<rww> !vhosts =~ s#/C/#/#
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !-handbook-#edubuntu
<ubottu> handbook is <alias> edubuntuhandbook - added by bimberi on 2007-05-09 05:47:57
<rww> !forget handbook-#edubuntu
<ubottu> I'll forget that, rww
<rww> !forget edubuntuhandbook
<ubottu> I'll forget that, rww
<rww> !forget packageversions
<ubottu> I'll forget that, rww
<rww> !forget versioning
<ubottu> I'll forget that, rww
<rww> alrighty, that's everything with /C/ in it reviewed, I think we're good
<rww> although now it occurs to me that a link checker spider pointed at ubottu.com would be a good idea, i'ma go do that
<rww> ... except wiki.ubuntu.com blocks validator.w3.org, because god forbid the wiki go a week without annoying me somehow
<rww> (as does help.ubuntu.com)
<rww> and ubuntu.com doesn't support HEAD requests, because lol
<Unit193> Noticed that last one a while ago..
<Unit193> You also have to set a heavy throtlle on checking wiki.u.c for dead links, else it marks you as a spambot and blocks you.
<maxi_retro> Hey
<maxi_retro> I'm supposed to be unbanned from #ubuntu-offtopic from client too, not just web chat
<maxi_retro> I guess I it isn't too much of a problem. Thanks for your time, operators! I will be looking forward to my future visits
<nIRC> im ready for questioning
<k1l> go and troll somewhere else, when you are bored.
<nIRC> bring it o
<nIRC> n
<nIRC> name calling?
<nIRC> thats verbal aggressoin
<nIRC> PIG!
<nIRC> ypou can take your spywarebuntu and shove it up you buttunt
<ubottu> Hannspree23 called the ops in #ubuntu (POOPIE)
<Hannspree23> yay!
<Hannspree23> ban me!
<Hannspree23> !ops
<k1l> go out and play some ingress or such. but dont come here if you are bored
<h00k> Hannspree23: Consider finding another hobby
<Hannspree23> hah decide to kill a quick 6 mins before i take the train to work
<Hannspree23> hey h00k is you refridgerator running?
<h00k> k1l: good call on Ingress, I like that suggestion
<k1l> google said somewhere that one of its intentions was to get the nerds out on the streets :)
<Myrtti> I've suggested it to him few years ago for the first time, if memory serves right
<Myrtti> that, and spinning, knitting, learning languages, playing Clash of Clans, Civilization, Minecraft
<Myrtti> nethack, reading, cooking
<Pici> nIRC: Is there anything else we can help you with today?
<nIRC> err what?
<nIRC> you been halping me?
<nIRC> helping me?
<nIRC> i just saw red on this channel
<nIRC> window placer
<Pici> nIRC: I haven't done anything.  If theres nothing that we can do for you, I'm going to have to ask you to part.
<nIRC> you can unban me
<nIRC> isnt that obvious?
<nIRC> that would help kinda
<hggdh> nIRC: that will not happen, given your behaviour
<nIRC> well go fuck your selfs then
<Pici> That works too.
<hggdh> indeed
<bynarie> k1l,
<bynarie> you there?
<bynarie> anyways, about how long do i need to wait before i ask to be unbanned. 30 days?
<xSolidState> hello, i think someone is abusing the #ubuntu channel? maybe? He answered my request and then opened pm? He wants to create a shared terminal session with me, and tries very hard to convince me its way too hard without him on my terminal. I just asked about resizing partitions and am not a linux beginner
<ikonia> whats up ?
<ikonia> I don't understand the issue
<ikonia> if you don't want to share your session with him - don't
<ikonia> and why is this abuse ?
<xSolidState> wasnt sure, thats why im asking. maybe he was just super nice. I thought id ask because this isnt standard irc behaviour. Didnt want to be rude or anything
<xSolidState> thx
<h00k> I've agreed to help teamviewer a stranger on something once
<h00k> it sounds odd, but I was able to geniunely help them
<h00k> I was like "You can always close my session, etc, here's exactly what/why I'm doing"
<h00k> It worked out well.
<elky> i'm concerned if someone is withholding assistance until people give them access to their computer, especially things that require root.
<elky> because some people are actually going to be desperate enough to give this person root access.
<maxi_retro> Bet that was phunyguy again
<IdleOne> No ti wasn't
<IdleOne> it*
<IdleOne> it was me. You are banned and until a #ubuntu-offtopic operator specifically tells you while in this channel that your ban has been removed, you are not allowed to join #ubuntu-offtopic
<IdleOne> is that clear?
<maxi_retro> Then why do I keep getting unbanned? That is like the third time
<phunyguy> Because you change IPs.
<maxi_retro> o.o
<maxi_retro> No I don't
<IdleOne> you don't keep getting unbanned. Your ip address is dynamic and so is your nick changing.
<phunyguy> do you have a registered nick?
<IdleOne> just stop joining the channel
<phunyguy> yeah his IP changed quite a few times
<phunyguy> just going through BT
<Pici> and the account he is using now was only registered 13 hours ago
<phunyguy> hmm, could just $a:maxi_retro
<phunyguy> Oh, I see, he joined -ot via webchat
<phunyguy> Pici: how do you get registration info?  I can't remember.  need to take notes.
<IdleOne> /ns info nick
<Pici> /msg nickserv info phunyguy
<phunyguy> ahh right
<Unit193> *retro!*retr@*internode.on.net ?
<phunyguy> he's used other things like steven, etc
<phunyguy> various iterations of it.
<phunyguy> plus the webchat.
<phunyguy> He is a pro at ban evasion, but acts like he doesn't know what he is doing.
<phunyguy> like "I bet that was phunyguy again"
<phunyguy> he knew it wasn't me.
<phunyguy> He also probably reads these channel logs.  Hi retroispresto!
<rww> [insert periodic reiteration of my opinion that #ubuntu-offtopic should be +r]
<ubottu> bekks called the ops in #ubuntu (AxeChopper)
#ubuntu-ops 2015-03-14
<bazhang> <smeghma> well there's not really a fix... black people tend to steal the graphics card or the monitor
<bazhang> huh what
<bazhang> * smeghma is now known as niggur
<bazhang> grounds for removal?
<elky> bazhang: a bit late, but he's been warned off those nicks before iirc
<elky> though, if you combine it with the previous line, it's hardly a question
<bazhang> ok thanks
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (b0ss)
<ubottu> Hannspree23 called the ops in #ubuntu (FOR THERE IS NO FEAR OF GOD IN ANYONES EYES, NOBODY FEARS GOD ANYMORE)
<ikonia> gone
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Dixi____ said: !admin user Incognito is private messaging other users asking for location etc.
<Myrtti> what
<ikonia> it's sorted
<ubottu> bekks called the ops in #ubuntu (artmix)
#ubuntu-ops 2015-03-15
<maxi_retro> I'd like to discuss my ban in #ubuntu-ot
<maxi_retro> Anyone home?
<Ben64> the cholby spam person is back
<Ben64> currently LolBird
 * rww looks
<rww> danke, banned
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, mines5 said: Ubottu, why can't you just display them here, its not like there is that many?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, mines5 said: ubottu, who is mines5?
<ubottu> In ubottu, elec64 said: who is mines5
<ubottu> In ubottu, elec64 said: ubottu, elec64 is a big btsfhead
<rww> [CodeRed] (~Code@72.29.68.3) mentioned rm -rf / in #ubuntu, moved to #kubuntu when i told him to cut it out
<ikonia> super
#ubuntu-ops 2016-03-14
<bazhang> instability k1l
<bazhang> unstableness is not an actual word
<k1l> "you might call it warlord but i like the title: lord of war" :)
<k1l> but yes. i try to keep that in mind :)
<bazhang> 'deal with it'
<bazhang> thats the request to upgrade the civility with dafty
<asktheops> Hi. Any reason daftykins gets to be so rude on the #ubuntu channel. This is a longstanding problem, and makes the channel unfriendly
<asktheops> His advice is frequent, but rarely helpful
<bazhang> we are currently discussing that
<asktheops> ok, i'll part
<bazhang> thanks for the heads up asktheops
<ubottu> EriC^^ called the ops in #ubuntu (flooding)
<ubottu> nicomachus called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> yeah, okay, like that will work.
<dax> mrm?
<dax> i have half a mind to make a !language-#ubuntu-offtopic alias that's not very complimentary to the caller
<dax> s/alias/factoid/
<PsychoBoB> Hey please I need join the #ubuntu
<PsychoBoB> ""Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned)""
<PsychoBoB> Why?
<Pici> I am speaking in #ubuntu, right?
<dax> Pici: yes
<Pici> okay.
#ubuntu-ops 2016-03-15
<Pici> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<k1l> dear developers, please make software that doesnt need security or bugfix updates. just perfect code.
<Unit193> Oh, sorry.  Never thought of that!
<elky> to which user do we owe the nobel prize for being very smart?
<elky> i suspect a lot of them, this seems to be a common bright idea
<daftykins> Pici: good to see that you consider going for the ban straight away on users who have helped for years, rather than perhaps have a conversation...
<daftykins> now then, the other day i was told to await a PM but instead a second op decides to ban anyway - i must say that due process is somewhat lacking in you folks of late
<daftykins> it's also utter rubbish for some unknown user to claim my help is 'rarely helpful' given i solve tonnes of problems per month... there are those users who are simply butthurt and hold a grudge on this network
<Pici> daftykins: I didn't ban you.
<Pici> I see a note escalating this issue to the IRC Council, but I have not yet seen anything on that front.
<daftykins> Pici: i know you didn't *this* time, but to consider it without even saying a word is poor.
<daftykins> the python thing was actually a genuine mistake, i didn't know it'd trash a system
<daftykins> in fairness though that specific user had far bigger problems than that
<daftykins> no i'm sure the wheels will not turn very quickly there - as am i sure that the full details won't be shared either
<daftykins> well, well done folks you'll get what you've wanted for so long i'm sure. Shame about all those unanswered queries that'll come
<Pici> daftykins: I believe that you were offline by the time that I wanted to speak to you about it... but honestly I've been rather distracted from Ubuntu stuff recently.  And yes, that user had much larger issues than that, I had just expected better from you.
<daftykins> than to not know that python is important? agreed, but then i'd only class myself as intermediate at best.
<Pici> And that really shouldn't have had much to do with this ban.  I didn't make an official note of it at the time.
<Pici> Anyway, I have a ridiculous headache right now, so I'm going to go home and get some rest. If you want to send something to the IRCC, please do so via irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com or I'll take it up with another operator later so that we can get the appeals process started.
<daftykins> feel better!
<daftykins> i have to admit i don't understand policy to get whether the above suggestion is really necessary...
<hggdh> daftykins: yes it is necessary.
<daftykins> how-so?
<hggdh> daftykins: as far as I can see from logs you have beed asked many times to be more civil. Your ban has been sent to the IRCC, and you have to talk with them.
<hggdh> s/beed/been/
<daftykins> and this email is the only method? which is publically visible?
<hggdh> the email to irc-council@u.c is only visible to the IRCC members
<daftykins> ok, thanks. haven't seen you before...
<hggdh> indeed. I tend to lurk.
<hggdh> daftykins: now, meanwhile, please /part this channel
<daftykins> yes i understand policy... still pretty vague on this whole drama though
<daftykins> i'd definitely welcome an actual explanation
<k1l> !optimus
<ubottu> The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<k1l> that is deprecated on ubuntu since we use nvidia-prime
<popey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey> @btlogin
<k1l> !no optimus is <reply> Ubuntu uses nvidia-prime to support optimus videocards.
<ubottu> I'll remember that k1l
<valorie> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<valorie> !nvidia-prime
<valorie> ah
<valorie> it would be nice to have a factoid for nvidia-prime perhaps
<valorie> since prime isn't mentioned on the VideoDriverHowto
<valorie> nor is optimus
<valorie> this page is a bit out-of-date: http://askubuntu.com/questions/661922/how-am-i-supposed-to-use-nvidia-prime but I don't see a better one
#ubuntu-ops 2016-03-16
<dax> !search prime
<ubottu> Found: optimus
<dax> meh, i thought there was one already but i guess not :|
#ubuntu-ops 2016-03-17
<k1l> !ubuntu-make is  a command line tool which allows you to download the latest version of popular developer tools like android sdk and others. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-make
<ubottu> I'll remember that, k1l
<Unit193> Uhh...
<Unit193> !ubuntu-make
<ubottu> ubuntu-make is a command line tool which allows you to download the latest version of popular developer tools like android sdk and others. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-make
<k1l> ?
<Pici> this is a terrible tutorial: http://cheatsheet.logicalwebhost.com/vsftp-sftp-server-howto/
<dax> i didn't need to read it to know that, it says "vsftp" right there in the URL
#ubuntu-ops 2016-03-18
<Pici> k1l_: thanks, I still don't have my irssi aliases fully setup.
<k1l_> he does this since ages. everytime the old ban drops out he comes back with that
#ubuntu-ops 2016-03-19
<IdleOne> any freenode staff around?
<Myrtti> borderline
<Myrtti> if you're quick and it's not complicated...
<Myrtti> dunno about others
<Myrtti> IdleOne: whazzup
<IdleOne> oh hi
<IdleOne> Myrtti: could you please ask Thunderbi@151.67.252.182 to stop trying to guess my nickserv pass. They have been trying for months and it is annoying. 37 attempts in the last couple days alone
<Myrtti> you do realise they probably don't know that they're doing it?
<IdleOne> they want the nick io that I have grouped
<IdleOne> they messaged me about it a while back, I told him no that I was keeping it
<IdleOne> Anyway, if there is something you could do to make them stop I would appreciate it :)
<Myrtti> IdleOne: if you happen to catch them so that they're online for more than few minutes and pm me the nick they're using, I might be able to do someething.
<IdleOne> Myrtti: they usually sign on with io but then nickserv forces them to a guest nick I'm assuming.
<phunyguy> IdleOne: just make sure your password is a good one, bud.
<k1l> who says 1234 isnt a good one? ;p
<Myrtti> just a reminder the maximum length is 289 chars
<Myrtti> 288 or 289
<Myrtti> oh, nvm, spoke too early
#ubuntu-ops 2016-03-20
<genii> k1l: You've been getting a lot of mileage out of that !chrome-repo
<k1l> hehe
<k1l> its like a census who is using chrome ;p
<genii> Pretty much, yes
<IdleOne> !apt-lock is <alias> aptlock
<ubottu> I'll remember that, IdleOne
<IdleOne> !apt-lock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<k1l_> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<k1l_> fyi: ilhami talked to me again in pm wanting me to remove all bans which i will not do because he is a networkwide troll and an malicious user since 2013 and proven that in january 2016 again. he will send an appeal to the ircc
<ikonia> stick a note in the ban tracker
<ikonia> no-one wants him back
<ilhami> hey. I went to this channel: #ubuntu-irc-council but it seems that this channel is not active.
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> it is
<ikonia> but people are not at the keyboard 24x7
<ikonia> you'll do better sending an email
<ikonia> (then people can all see it - rather than having to be at their keyboard at your time of typing)
<ikonia> anything else ilhami ?
<ikonia> @btlogin
<hggdh> ikonia: thanks for the heads-up, I restored the #u-irc-council topic
<Flannel> IRCC Election poll went out.  Check your inboxes!  Remember: Vote early, vote often!
<hggdh> I like the "often"part :-)
#ubuntu-ops 2017-03-13
<bazhang> k1l, we should probably heads up the OT ops on incoming
<IdleOne> bazhang: surprised, you usually recommend hurd
<IdleOne> :)
<bazhang> IdleOne, shocked to see you doing #ubuntu support!
<IdleOne> meh, not really support. I just happened to look over and read the french accent
<bazhang> I wonder if emacs irc client has a snapshot tool
<bazhang> chu^
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<dax> handled ^
#ubuntu-ops 2017-03-14
<ubottu> nicomachus called the ops in #ubuntu (krazzgal)
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> can someone change !grep trigger to: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/grep ? might be usefull for users?
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<ubottu> alkisg called the ops in #ubuntu-mate ()
<lhavelund> I'm still in the ops prompt? Unexpected.
<Unit193> Hmm.  Did I send you a memo about that too? :P
<lhavelund> You did not!
<lhavelund> But I had anticipated being removed after years of inactivity.
<lhavelund> On that note, are there any auto_bleh equivalents for WeeChat?
<Unit193> lhavelund: Seems so: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorGuide#Useful_Scripts
<lhavelund> I was just finding that! :)
<lhavelund> except I found it on github
<lhavelund> that's done now I think.
<Unit193> lhavelund: #ubuntu-sandbox?
#ubuntu-ops 2017-03-15
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<NeedHelp> hax: I fuck your mother
<NeedHelp> she SCREAM
<NeedHelp> 05:24 [+ahoneybun] [+Fuchs   ] [+k1l      ] [+nhandler] [+tomaw      ] [ NeedHelp  ]
<NeedHelp> 05:24 [+bazhang  ] [+h00k    ] [+kloeri   ] [+niko    ] [+tonyyarusso] [ ubuntulog_]
<NeedHelp> 05:24 [+Dave     ] [+hax     ] [+krytarik ] [+phunyguy] [+ubottu     ]
<NeedHelp> 05:24 [+DJones   ] [+hggdh   ] [+lhavelund] [+Pici    ] [+Unit193    ]
<NeedHelp> 05:24 [+e        ] [+IdleOne ] [+Mamarok  ] [+popey   ] [+valorie    ]
<NeedHelp> 05:24 [+elky     ] [+ikonia  ] [+Menzador ] [+seednode] [+wxl        ]
<NeedHelp> 05:24 [+Flannel  ] [+Jordan_U] [+Myrtti   ] [+Tm_T    ] [+yofel      ]
<hax> yes, highlight all the channel ops, that's a highly intelligent idea that will not backfire at all
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (alumno14)
<ubottu> In ubottu, elky said: no grep is a command-line tool that finds a string in a file or a stream. Grep can be recursive through directories and searches can be simple or complex. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/grep
<elky> wat
<elky> !grep
<ubottu> grep is a command-line tool that finds a string in a file or a stream. Grep can be recursive through directories and searches can be simple or complex. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/grep
<elky> the -discuss folks have agreed to make it a better page so i'm updating the factoid to that
<dax> from a canonical/* in #ubuntu: 22:52 < foli> This it to announce that we will be beginning maintenance on Canonical data centre firewalls in 8 minutes.
<Unit193> Same in -devel.
<k1l_> @mark #ubuntu cruelplatypus67 spam
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2017-03-16
<ubottu> root called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> ubuntu69 called the ops in #ubuntu (root is floodspamming via the !ops-bot)
<snowkrash> hi
<snowkrash> there is a guy on ubuntu insulting me for no reason in private chat
<radfactz> Yes snowkrash said he would gouge out my eyeballs
<radfactz> This was from him <snowkrash> get a therapist
<snowkrash> http://pastebin.com/W9aTbV8t
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (CryptoServer flooding)
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu (CryptoServer is making fun like in other channels)
<Flannel> (k-train)
#ubuntu-ops 2017-03-17
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops-team, Menzador said: !no notunity is <reply> Since Ubuntu 11.10, !Unity is the default desktop in Ubuntu. Ubuntu also ships and packages other desktop environments. For a full listing of desktops Ubuntu ships, see !flavors.
<Menzador> Oh, I should've done that here.
<Menzador> !no notunity is <reply> Since Ubuntu 11.10, !Unity is the default desktop in Ubuntu. Ubuntu also ships and packages other desktop environments. For a full listing of desktops Ubuntu ships, see !flavors.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, Menzador said: !no notunity is <reply> Since Ubuntu 11.10, !Unity is the default desktop in Ubuntu. Ubuntu also ships and packages other desktop environments. For a full listing of desktops Ubuntu ships, see !flavors.
<Menzador> Oh. Lol.
<Menzador> So anyway, the explanation for that one is we have !notunity referencing !flavours anyway, so why not just use a simpler explanation that references it instead of something ultimately more complicated?
<Menzador> In addition, we should probably edit each desktop environment factoid we have a flavour for to include the relevant metapackage.
#ubuntu-ops 2017-03-18
<bazhang> software centre can leave reviews on various 'apps'?
#ubuntu-ops 2017-03-19
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, csulok said: ubottu ok, sry : so: my problem is that i have this G4560 7th gen pentium and using the igp with Ubuntu 16.04 LTS... but it crashes every 2-3 hours... is there any fix for it?
<vvvv> what's goin on faggot land
<vvvv> elky: what's up
<elky> i'm hoping your standard of behav... ok then
#ubuntu-ops 2018-03-14
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (guest-0XVEHl)
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (telatoki)
#ubuntu-ops 2018-03-15
<TJ-> Can someone see about mr1412 in #ubuntu, abusive language
#ubuntu-ops 2018-03-17
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (stallman flood/highlight/disturb)
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu (meskute is playing with a bot)
<stallman> can someone please unban me from #ubuntu-offtopic? I was drunk yesterday and don't really remember what I did to get banned
<bazhang> stallman, do you recall who banned you
<stallman> I don't even remember why
<stallman> sorry
<bazhang> it was phunyguy , if he's around to discuss it
<stallman> phunyguy:
#ubuntu-ops 2018-03-18
<chu> It was me, but also, I'm normally drunk whenever I'm on IRC, so that's a horrible excuse.
<stallman> ok ok.. I wasn't drunk, I was on drugs, actually
<stallman> (nbome and cachaça make a good mix)
<chu> Meh, perhaps you need to worry about your life choices before returning to IRC.
<stallman> don't worry about me
<stallman> I just want to get unbanned, if you think that's reasonable
<chu> It is unreasonable. Being on drugs doesn't excuse poor behavioural choices. You have plenty of time to reevaluate your priorities.
<stallman> can you at least tell me what I did?
<bazhang> stallman, you cannot even recall? that's not recommendation for getting an unban
<stallman> all I remember is that I was listenning to ruído/mm
<chu> stallman: We have finished here, if you could please /part - come back in a while and we can reevaluate. It won't be removed at this time.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, oerheks said: ubottu> Meltdown is a security issue with (primarily) Intel processors. It's mitigated by kernel patches named KPTI. Ubuntu released them in security updates for 14.04, 16.04, and 17.10. 17.04 will not receive this update. 18.04 will ship with kernel 4.15, which is patched already. 16.04 has updates for Linux 4.4 (release) and 4.13 (HWE), installs with 4.10 should upgrade to 4.13. See also !spectre, !nopti
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (AuroraAvenue)
#ubuntu-ops 2019-03-12
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (Roar)
<ubottu> In ubottu, lordcirth said: !borg is a fast backup tool with incremental backups: https://www.borgbackup.org/
#ubuntu-ops 2019-03-13
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu (popnfloss)
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (unmateble)
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (unmateble)
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma called the ops in #ubuntu (unmateble : way off topic)
<nacc> would it be possible to kick unmateable from #ubuntu?
<nacc> sorry unmateble
<nacc> very offtopic, now cursing
<CarlFK> yep
<nacc> thanks
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma called the ops in #ubuntu (unmateble : uncouth language)
<nacc> CarlFK: thanks
#ubuntu-ops 2019-03-14
<ubottu> tomreyn called the ops in #ubuntu (penegorgoman8777)
<leftyfb> Can we get some help in #ubuntu please?
<pragmaticenigma> user penegorgoman8777 in #ubuntu has ignored repeated attempts to observe and respect channel guidelines. Is there an op available... the !ops has been triggered multiple times now for the same person / ip address
<leftyfb> ~usuario@158.99.1.172  this person has been joining since January spewing garbage and is still in the process as we speak
<ubottu> blackflow called the ops in #ubuntu (@158.99.1.172 would like your attention:)
<leftyfb> DalekSec: can we set that as a perm ban please?
<Unit193> Oh yey, looks like a spanish school...
<Unit193> Semi-dynamic, it looks like...Eh.
<leftyfb> That same ident/ip has been joining since January
#ubuntu-ops 2019-03-16
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (sheng_ espBerry trolling)
<leftyfb> Looks like we have a botnet https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/2pkVRqgg5t/
<Flannel> leftyfb: no, that's just matrix.
<leftyfb> matrix?
<Flannel> it's a gateway thing
<leftyfb> even though half of them all end in [m] for their nick?
<Flannel> that's for mobile, or away, or something. I don't remember exactly.
<Flannel> It's not my favorite, but it's not illegitimate
<leftyfb> ah, ok
<CarlFK> it's another chat/communications protocol
<CarlFK> here are a few lines I wrote for an org:  https://wiki.pumpingstationone.org/IRC#Matrix
<CarlFK> I know a bunch of DDs that evangelize it, so it must be good.  (the end.)
<Menzie> CarlFK - too bad it's in Chicago
<Menzie> I could use some inspiration to create something like that in my city
<CarlFK> Menzie: you are welcome to hang out in    /join #pumpingstationone
<Menzie> :)
#ubuntu-ops 2019-03-17
<DalekSec> ...Are you kidding me?
#ubuntu-ops 2020-03-11
<EriC^^> hey guys, it's been a while, what do you think about removing the +r in #ubuntu, in case the botnet guys moved on to something else, or maybe lost their botnet or who knows? just til they attack again then?
<EriC^^> anyways thanks, cheers
<teward> -1 on EriC's proposal because the botnets hit many channels, not just ubuntu ;)
<el> i figured they might have got that from when someone else asked a few days ago and got told that there are currently bots happening
<el> also, apparently the camgirl spammers are still around
<el> #debian got hit the other day
<el> the thing they dont seem to grasp is that there's not one party of botnet people. it's like half a dozen of them.
<el> they appear/dissappear sporadically but there's always something floating around
<teward> yep
<genii> I haven't seen the white power rascist ones in a while
<teward> nor have I, but there are still botnets around so even though I'm not an op in #ubuntu I still support the +r on it
<teward> (they hit other channels I'm in or have +o in and I see it on my logs)
<genii> I'm generally against requiring users to be registered to join a particular channel, but in this case it does seem to be the best way to mitigate the bots
<el> the thing is, sure we can +r if they hit again, but we're never right at the keyboard at the time. at which point it's too late. meanwhile flipping back and forth confuses things because people can get in sometimes and not others.
<hggdh> +1
<hggdh> (for el's comments)
<teward> i agree with el.  with additional emphasis on the fact that we're "never at the keyboard at the right time".  Unless we configure, say Drone or one of the other bots in the event of a specific count of number of flood triggers to initiate a +r then notify here about the +r going into effect
<teward> then requiring a manual remove / review at the future by the ops team
<teward> just a thought.  (It can be... complicated... to make that work but it's still a potential mecahnism we can look into)
<el> if you automate a bot to do it, the kids just get a new toy
<el> and i think it might have been doing a very light version of that anyway? i forget. it's been a while
<el> re: "toy", i mean like how they watch in #freenode for when sigyn goes out of defcon mode
<el> or conversely, figure how to trigger defcon mode which some have also done
#ubuntu-ops 2020-03-15
<johnmsith92> Hello everyone! is it possible to talk with an operator in private?
<ikonia> what's up
